# TRU SPOKES



## SAUL

WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW :dunno:


----------



## BumpCity

Yes they did
Here's a pic. of a 13x7 that was posted on LIL


----------



## SAUL

I GUESS YOU DONT SEE THEM THAT OFTEN


----------



## undr8ed

You don't see many often, period...


Finding them up here is a bitch... I think I sold off all the sets around :rofl:


----------



## MR.59

back in the day,,,,,,,,i remember everybody just rolled on 14`s.
don`t forget how big the cars were back in the late 70`s


----------



## 68niou1

yes they did, i had a set back in the 80's 13by7truspokes


----------



## SAUL

SOME GUY IS SELLING ME SOME 13X7 TRU SPOKES THATS THE REASON IM ASKING IM GOING TO BE LOOKING AT THEM THIS SATURDAY HE SAYS HE HAD THEM ON A 50 CHEVY BOMB AND THAT THERE MOUNTED ON 5.20S SKINNY WHITE WALL I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:08 PM~7142687
> *SOME GUY IS SELLING ME SOME 13X7 TRU SPOKES THATS THE REASON IM ASKING IM GOING TO BE LOOKING AT THEM THIS SATURDAY HE SAYS HE HAD THEM ON A 50 CHEVY BOMB AND THAT THERE MOUNTED ON 5.20S SKINNY WHITE WALL I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM  :biggrin:
> *



:0


Do you buy and sell or just buy???


----------



## SAUL

A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH


----------



## MR.59

great guy to buy from!!!!!
he makes finding rare wheels look easy! :worship:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: THANKS MR.59


----------



## rj67

sell them to me Saul !! :biggrin: how do you do it :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2007, 06:54 PM~7143107
> *great guy to buy from!!!!!
> he  makes finding rare wheels look easy! :worship:
> *



he sure does. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I SEARCH ALL OVER THE PLACE. I HAVE TO SEE AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE TRU SPOKES ITS AN OLDER GUY SELLING THEM HE SAYS HE HAS THEM SINCE THE 70S SO I DONT THINK THERE KNOCK OFFS BUT THEY CAN BE STAR WIRES OR MAYBE TRU SPOKES DONT KNOW BUT IM ANCTIOUS TO SEE THEM :biggrin: IF THEY ARE AND I BUY THEM BUT THEN DECIDE I DONT WANT THEM ILL PUT THEM HERE ON LAY IT LOW FOR SALE IM NOT REALLY A 13 INCH WHEEL FANATIC I THINK 14S ARE FINE BUT YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## rj67

:worship:


----------



## King Of Rimz

I got first dibs on the tires, hey wait a minute i have 3 14" 5.20's hhhmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ya sabes rod


----------



## SAUL

SO I WENT TO SEE THE WHEELS TODAY AND GUESS WHAT THEY WERE TRU SPOKES BUT IM GLAD THEY WERE NOT 13S THEY WERE 14S :biggrin: AND THEY ARE BAD ASS AND I BOUGHT THEM ILL POST PICTURES SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

RIMS ARE SITTING ON OG 5.20S SKINNY WHITES THREE PRONG TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS NO CURB RASH BUT A LITTLE DUSTY FROM SITTING SO LONG IN A GARAGE NOTHING A CHROME POLISH CANT REMOVE


----------



## djrascal

I want a set just like that !


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

My dad has a set of 15's on his truck but he aint even trying to let me use them, so i've been looking for a set just like yours for about over a year noe........sucks ass man !


----------



## SAUL

I COME ACROSS THEM HERE AND THERE I HAVE A LIST OF PEOPLE THAT WANT THESE TYPE OF WHEELS ILL ADD YOU TO IT AND HIT YOU UP IM SUPPOSED TO GET ANOTHER SET THIS MONTH BUT THER NOT REVERSE THERE STANDARD BUT THEY LOOK THE SAME WITH THE SAME KNOCK OFF WITH NO TIRES


----------



## djrascal

naw i'm looking for reverse, good looking out if you find some for me


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THE TRU CLASSIC AND TRU SPOKE SIDE BY SIDE I JUST NEED THE TRU RAY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE







:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

Would you just sell me one already ! ! ! !


----------



## SAUL

THE TRU CLASSICS


----------



## djrascal

what size are they? will they fit the monte?


----------



## SAUL

THERE 14X7 I HAVE A 76 MALIBU CLASSIC AND THEY FIT IM GUESSING IT WILL FIT A MONTE :dunno:


----------



## djrascal

PM me a price and more pics if you got them


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 12:11 PM~7171391
> *THE TRU CLASSIC AND TRU SPOKE SIDE BY SIDE I JUST NEED THE TRU RAY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oooohhhhhh. shit those are some tight rims homie....


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Saul,

Those are a nice set!

I should have those knock offs next weekend.


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

saul are the tru classics on the market? let me know a price.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 4 2007, 07:53 PM~7174688
> *saul are the tru classics on the market? let me know a price.
> *


 pm sent


----------



## chubaka79

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7171391
> *THE TRU CLASSIC AND TRU SPOKE SIDE BY SIDE I JUST NEED THE TRU RAY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sell me the disco de "LOS BUKIS" :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 7 2007, 05:50 PM~7202202
> *:0 sell me the disco de "LOS BUKIS" :biggrin:
> *


LO.... THATS WHAT I WAS GONNA SAY


----------



## SAUL

i got a full box of lp s 33s and 45s also abunch of 8 tracks :biggrin: but there not for sale :nono:


----------



## Joost....

As far as i know they never made them in 13x7, 14x7 was the smallest size. I remember a story from a lowrider-veteran, that guys from the valley near LA used to widen the rims to 14x8 to get the tires on tighter, making them look like 13s


----------



## SAUL




----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 8 2007, 10:01 AM~7208704
> *As far as i know they never made them in 13x7, 14x7 was the smallest size. I remember a story from a lowrider-veteran, that guys from the valley near LA used to widen the rims to 14x8 to get the tires on tighter, making them look like 13s
> *


How do you explain this pic.?


----------



## rj67

my Tru Spoke caalog must be wrong then :uh: - they did make a 13 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Feb 8 2007, 07:14 PM~7213287
> *my Tru Spoke caalog must be wrong then :uh: - they did make a 13 :biggrin:
> *



No catalog I've seen offered them, but that pic sure looks like one to me


----------



## Peter North

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 8 2007, 07:15 PM~7213301
> *No catalog I've seen offered them, but that pic sure looks like one to me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rj67

yeah even the tru classics were made in 13


----------



## SAUL

14S LOOK BETTER JUST MY OPINION ALL THE CARS IN THE 70S WERE BIG ASS BOATS AND 14S LOOKED JUST PERFECT


----------



## rj67

x2


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 9 2007, 12:00 AM~7215517
> *14S LOOK BETTER JUST MY OPINION ALL THE CARS IN THE 70S WERE BIG ASS BOATS AND 14S LOOKED JUST PERFECT
> *


x3!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 07:22 PM~7167452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


willing to sell this setup here? :biggrin: cash in hand. pm me. they fit the 5on5 big chevy bolt pattern right? i want some for my glasshouse.


----------



## SAUL

THERE NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Feb 9 2007, 12:30 AM~7211895
> *How do you explain this pic.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





It can be a custom one. See if you have the centre piece you can take it to shops that specialise in spoked wheels and choose and kind of rim and have them make it that way.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 10 2007, 12:09 AM~7224130
> *It can be a custom one. See if you have the centre piece you can take it to shops that specialise in spoked wheels and choose and kind of rim and have them make it that way.
> *



just like ive heard of people taking standard wheels and making them reverse.


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7171391
> *THE TRU CLASSIC AND TRU SPOKE SIDE BY SIDE I JUST NEED THE TRU RAY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the Tru-Classic II!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 10 2007, 01:09 AM~7224130
> *It can be a custom one. See if you have the centre piece you can take it to shops that specialise in spoked wheels and choose and kind of rim and have them make it that way.
> *


 i agree with you there is a shop in bell gardens ca that can make them in to 13s they just need the center hub


----------



## brn2ridelo

lookin for a chromer to redo my 14x7 tru-rays


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 11 2007, 10:41 PM~7236754
> *lookin for a chromer to redo my 14x7 tru-rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

THATS THE PLACE TO GO G BOYZ


----------



## SUPREME69

any new wheels SAUL? did you sell the classics already?


----------



## SAUL

i stil have them if any body is interested let me know


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Feb 12 2007, 09:37 AM~7238648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool thanks ill give them a call


----------



## undr8ed




----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2007, 06:47 PM~7242896
> *i stil have them if any body is interested let me know
> *


how much


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## SAUL

my tru classics are for sale anybody interested pm me im also taking trades i have 5 rims and 5 caps theres a picture here of 1 of them next to my tru spoke they have rust you would have to restore them those were my plans but know i have those tru spokes so i wont be needing them i cleaned up 2 rims they looked ok for the age of the wheels but if you want them to look brand new then you have to get them redone


----------



## SAUL

im taking offers


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## MR.59

nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: THANKS


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 10 2007, 01:17 AM~7224150
> *Don't forget the Tru-Classic II!
> *


Do the 1's on da left fit a fwd caddy? If so how much f/a set?


----------



## SAUL

i think they will stick out they are reverse


----------



## SAUL

mann these tru spokes follow me i went today to the junkyard and i was about to leave cause i didnt find what i was looking for and i almost tripped over a wheel as i was going down an aisle i look down and guess what it was a tru spoke mounted on an old 5.20 holding air still so i picked it up and started looking for the other 3 but they werent there i also found a star wire but it was a 15 inch one  :thumbsdown: o well that made my day its rusty but im sure it will clean up for spare :biggrin:


----------



## rj67

:worship: he does it again :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 5 2007, 04:46 PM~7412393
> *mann these tru spokes follow me i went today to the junkyard and i was about to leave cause i didnt find what i was looking for and i almost tripped over a wheel as i was going down an aisle i look down and guess what it was a tru spoke mounted on an old  5.20 holding air still so i picked it up and started looking for the other 3 but they werent there i also found a star wire but it was a 15 inch one  :thumbsdown: o well that made my day its rusty but im sure it will clean up for spare  :biggrin:
> *



buy a lotto ticket today!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: AT LUNCH TIME


----------



## SAUL

HERE ARE SUM PICUTRES OF MY FRIEND DONNIES CAR ITS A 1963 OLDS ROLLIN ON 14" STAR WIRES VERY OLD SCHOOL LOOKING :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I RAN INTO THIS TOPIC WHILE GOING THROUGH SOME THREADS AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS WOW. I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU HAVE THOSE WHEELS. I WANT SOME NOW :0


----------



## SAUL

ill add you to the list every day its getting bigger i have to start the hunt again :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

COOL. THATS IF I DON'T ZENITHS BY THEN.


----------



## JustRite

I gots me Z's and D's but still gotta score me some Truz for that 'Back in the Day' flava  
In a way its sortta cool that they dont repop these,that way its a sweeter score when you find a nice clean set,but itd be cool if you could just order up a set in the just rite size and depth you need.

Nothin goes betta with a color bar and a 8track then Tru-Spokes


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 7 2007, 09:15 AM~7426996
> *that way its a sweeter score when you find a nice clean set
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

Man if I knew then what I know now. When I was a kid people were almost giving those shits away so they could get some McCleans or D's. I would have snatched all of those fuckers up and retire from selling them by now.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 7 2007, 12:30 PM~7428515
> *Man if I knew then what I know now. When I was a kid people were almost giving those shits away so they could get some McCleans or D's. I would have snatched all of those fuckers up and retire from selling them by now.
> *


I didn't get it as much last summer, but years prior I had all sorts of youngsters trying to clown on my "bolt on's" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Nice og spokes you got there...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 7 2007, 01:33 PM~7428525
> *I didn't get it as much last summer, but years prior I had all sorts of youngsters trying to clown on my "bolt on's"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dumb asses. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 7 2007, 01:43 PM~7429051
> *dumb asses. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: Last year I did hear a bunch about my 84'z though :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2007, 12:53 AM~7425304
> *ill add you to the list every day its getting bigger i have to start the hunt again  :biggrin:
> *



i should be at the top of that list by now,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 7 2007, 02:19 PM~7429390
> *i should be at the top of that list by now,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: OFCOURSE YOU ARE #1 BUYER


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 7 2007, 01:31 PM~7428939
> *Nice og spokes you got there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO OUT OF ALL THE SETS IVE OWNED AND SOLD I NEEDED TO HANG ON TO SOME


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2007, 08:15 PM~7431849
> *THANKS BRO OUT OF ALL THE SETS IVE OWNED  AND SOLD I NEEDED TO HANG ON TO SOME
> *



you need to hang on to this set!


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 6 2007, 10:12 PM~7425030
> *HERE ARE SUM PICUTRES OF MY FRIEND DONNIES CAR ITS A 1963 OLDS ROLLIN ON 14" STAR WIRES VERY OLD SCHOOL LOOKING  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you give me some info on this car? Mainly who painted it and how they did the roof. That's one of the cleanest I've seen! Definitely 70's style.


----------



## SAUL

Donnie Baird from IMPERIAL CUSTOMS did it hes the owner of this car ill pm you his info


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2007, 09:31 PM~7498798
> *Donnie Baird from IMPERIAL CUSTOMS did it hes the owner of this car  ill pm you his info
> *


back in the day we all did our roofs up! so it would light up on Whittier Blvd.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 18 2007, 08:04 AM~7500229
> *back in the day we all did our roofs up! so it would light  up on Whittier Blvd.
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

85 bucks + shipping!


----------



## PHXRollin

Just came up on 5 of these. They are in bad shape, but want to know if they may be repairable??? Any1 know who might be able to fix them? Also are these, tru-spokes,tru-classics,or tru-rays???


----------



## PHXRollin




----------



## PHXRollin

A couple more...


----------



## MR.59

i`ll buy them from you if they are 14x7


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 30 2007, 12:43 PM~7585565
> *Just came up on 5 of these. They are in bad shape, but want to know if they may be repairable??? Any1 know who might be able to fix them?  Also are these, tru-spokes,tru-classics,or tru-rays???
> *


there tru spokes and its about 150 to 200 dollars a wheel to get repaired


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 30 2007, 05:50 PM~7587297
> *there tru spokes and its about 150 to  200 dollars a wheel to get repaired
> *




damn its cheaper down there than up here. this shop quoted me $300 a wheel


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 06:28 PM~7587497
> *damn its cheaper down there than up here. this shop quoted me $300 a wheel
> *


300 :0 :wow: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SUPREME69

thats what im saying. might have to take a trip down there so you can take me to the shop that will do it for $150-200. that sounds more reasonable


----------



## SAUL

JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN SUPREME I WILL BE GLAD TO DO SO


----------



## SUPREME69

will do trying to focus on one part of my car at a time. wheels will be last since i have so many i can slap my supremes on it while the tru spokes are getting done.


----------



## SAUL

i got myself another set of 5 TRU SPOKES yesterday 14x7 there missing 4 knock offs only one rim has it but thats no biggie i have 2 sets comming in next week n.o.s the wheels have some rust and curb rash im going to clean them up if they look good enough to roll ill throw them in the glasshouse on some 5.60s


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2007, 09:50 AM~7590064
> *i got myself another set of 5 TRU SPOKES yesterday 14x7 there missing 4 knock offs only one rim has it but thats no biggie i have 2 sets comming in next week n.o.s the wheels have some rust and curb rash im going to clean them up if they look good enough to roll ill throw them in the glasshouse on some 5.60s
> *


he does it again!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2007, 09:17 AM~7590166
> *he does it again!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:biggrin: looks like I got a buyer on my ko's!


----------



## SAUL

this is one of the 5 tru spokes i got recently just a little bit of cleaning still have to remove a little more rust


----------



## rj67

:0 lookin good Saul


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Apr 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7599198
> *:0  lookin  good Saul
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SAUL

WHAT DO YOU GUYS SAY IM THINKING OF THROWING THESE ON MY GLASSHOUSE FOR MEAN WHILE THEN I MIGHT GET RID OF THEM IF I FIND SOMETHING BETTER THERE TRU CLASSICS WITH THE ORIGINAL TRU CLASSIC CAPS ON 5.60S ITS BETTER THAN ROLLING STOCK :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2007, 02:41 AM~7679098
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS SAY IM THINKING OF THROWING THESE ON MY GLASSHOUSE FOR MEAN WHILE THEN I MIGHT GET RID OF THEM IF I FIND SOMETHING BETTER THERE TRU CLASSICS WITH THE ORIGINAL TRU CLASSIC CAPS ON 5.60S ITS BETTER THAN ROLLING STOCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caps glad you liked the rims.

gonna look gangsta on that glass house.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Keep me posted holmes!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

DAMN! :0


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Back in 1979!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 14 2007, 01:20 PM~7690057
> *Back in 1979!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this was the first LRM i ever looked at. i found 2 issues of this copy in my grandparents garage


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 14 2007, 01:18 PM~7690051
> *DAMN!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM AL WHO'S ARE THESE THERE CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 14 2007, 08:18 PM~7690051
> *DAMN!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm those are clean.

:0


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

KO's for sale


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2007, 02:01 PM~7690193
> *this was the first LRM i ever looked at. i found 2 issues of this copy in my grandparents garage
> *



Want to sell one?


----------



## rj67

:nicoderm: :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## bigbearlocos

SAUL, Here are some pics from my brothers Mark (forum name Steelers#1) 1974 caddy coupe de ville, 
With some 14x7 Tru-Classics, He bought them back in 1984.
Now he bought some bran new 13x7 all gold Daytons for his caddy.. 
I don't know if he still has them or not..
But they looked nice on the caddy..


----------



## 209TIME!!!

THEM TRUE SPOKES LOOK CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## Rodrick

Can anyone tell me if these are Tru spokes and if so what kind are they. They are 15x6 and 70 spokes


----------



## SAUL

those aint tru spokes they look like caddillac wire wheels


----------



## Rodrick

thanx saul


----------



## johnnyblaze1967




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by johnnyblaze1967_@Apr 19 2007, 04:37 AM~7724671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

for the old skool style


----------



## johnnyblaze1967

looking for 1 more 13x7 star wire, or maybe saul can tell me where they will fix them for 150-200 $$$ ??


----------



## crenshaw magraw

tru classics


----------



## crenshaw magraw

cragar 30's


----------



## johnnyblaze1967

are those tru classics 4 sale?? crenshaw magraw??


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by johnnyblaze1967_@Apr 19 2007, 04:50 AM~7724809
> *are those tru classics 4 sale?? crenshaw magraw??
> *


no 
sorry i got rid of em a few days ago.
i'll keep an eye out for you though.


----------



## johnnyblaze1967

damb! those would of looked tight on my 59!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by johnnyblaze1967_@Apr 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7724718
> *looking for 1 more 13x7 star wire, or maybe saul can tell me where they will fix them for 150-200 $$$ ??
> *


try G BOYZ in Bell Gardens


----------



## johnnyblaze1967

im gunna do that... im thinking of having my spokes gold plated.


----------



## SAUL

TRU CLASSICS :0


----------



## johnnyblaze1967

r they for sale?


----------



## SAUL

MAYBE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TRU SPOKES :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## johnnyblaze1967

u interested in trade? i have some 64 wagon accesorys.


----------



## SAUL

MCLEANS :0


----------



## SUPREME69

whats up saul pm me a price on those tru classics


----------



## SAUL

WILL DO SO SUPREME


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nothing like some old skool wire wheels.

i'd roll old skool,anytime before powder coated rims.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7728360
> *nothing like some old skool wire wheels.
> 
> i'd roll old skool,anytime before powder coated rims.
> *




nothing finer than american made bolt-ons


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2007, 11:34 PM~7725132
> *MCLEANS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2007, 11:32 PM~7725116
> *TRU SPOKES  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sell me these!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

heres a lil something i pieced together,with the help of soem good friends.











if i can only find the 4th knock off.


----------



## SAUL

:0 LOOKS GOOD MAGRAW DID YOU CLEAN THEM MORE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 19 2007, 02:05 PM~7729207
> *sell me these!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE THE SECOND SET I SOLD YOU :biggrin: DID YOU GET THOSE DECALS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 06:06 PM~7730473
> *THOSE ARE THE SECOND SET  I SOLD YOU  :biggrin:  DID YOU GET THOSE DECALS
> *


 :0 i forgot!!
no decals yet, should be here any day.
i might a set of 4 tru rays for sale,,,,,,,but the need to be rechomed


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2007, 12:05 AM~7730463
> *:0 LOOKS GOOD MAGRAW DID YOU CLEAN THEM MORE
> *


i put a lil mothers on em,but i gotta use some 000 on em.to get em just right.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Mr64

Just found these on a website for sale. Are they tru spokes? Something about them just doesn't look right.


----------



## 64cadillac

where did you find those at


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@Apr 24 2007, 02:50 PM~7763727
> *Just found these on a website for sale. Are they tru spokes? Something about them just doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are they at,i want them!


----------



## SAUL

craigslist


----------



## SAUL

they are not tru spokes  but they sure look like them


----------



## 64cadillac

where at on craigslist
city and state


----------



## rj67

look nice id roll on them..


----------



## SAUL

rj67 whats up with those tru rays how much :biggrin: you want


----------



## rj67

they are probably the 15 series , ill check for ya


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Apr 24 2007, 08:12 PM~7766193
> *look nice id roll on them..
> *


how much are the ebay wheels?


----------



## rj67

hey whats up guys, Saul nice classics , mr59 you know i need another set of flags!!!hmmm. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr64

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 24 2007, 04:09 PM~7765086
> *where are they at,i want them!
> *





















The wheels were a steal at $150 for the set of four. They look brand new with no curb rash or rust. they just need to have the brake dust cleaned off the backsides. Even the wheel with the blown tire is clean. All four tires are different and garbage. Make me an offer on the wheels, I'm looking for real tru spokes or tru Classics. These are stamped 'Japan'. Anybody know what these could be. Other than the Japan stamp they look dead on like tru spokes. 14x7 Rev. Saul, how can you tell these are not tru spokes? Did you see the original post on craigslist? Posted at 10PM then gone by 8am the next morning when I picked them up.
I guess if you're cheap in the Knock off age, you roll China's
In the bolt on age they must have rolled Japan's


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@Apr 25 2007, 12:12 AM~7768144
> *
> I guess if you're cheap in the Knock off age, you roll China's
> In the bolt on age they must have rolled Japan's
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@Apr 25 2007, 12:12 AM~7768144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels were a steal at $150 for the set of four. They look brand new with no curb rash or rust. they just need to have the brake dust cleaned off the backsides. Even the wheel with the blown tire is clean. All four tires are different and garbage. Make me an offer on the wheels, I'm looking for real tru spokes or tru Classics. These are stamped 'Japan'. Anybody know what these could be. Other than the Japan stamp they look dead on like tru spokes. 14x7 Rev. Saul, how can you tell these are not tru spokes? Did you see the original post on craigslist? Posted at 10PM then gone by 8am the next morning when I picked them up.
> I guess if you're cheap in the Knock off age, you roll China's
> In the bolt on age they must have rolled Japan's
> *


if you see a tru spoke they have a small straight spoke every other crossed spoke and these dont have that small straight spoke  but dont get me wrong they look beautiful cause there old skool and in such good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Apr 24 2007, 10:45 PM~7767439
> *hey whats up guys, Saul nice classics , mr59 you know i need another set of flags!!!hmmm. :biggrin:
> *


sorry, no extra caps,,i picked up another set of tru rays, w/o caps.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 got 1 tru spoke knock off they wanna sell?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 27 2007, 09:09 AM~7785263
> *sorry, no extra caps,,i picked up another set of tru rays, w/o caps.
> *


are you going to keep them tru rays you just bought MR.59


----------



## MR.59

uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7728360
> *nothing like some old skool wire wheels.
> 
> i'd roll old skool,anytime before powder coated rims.
> *


*x2*  :nicoderm:


----------



## Airborne

Every time I see this thread I get pissed because I remember fools selling off their true spokes and true rays so they could get some McCleans. They would go for maybe $100.00! Now forget it.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 29 2007, 01:47 AM~7795332
> *Every time I see this thread I get pissed because I remember fools selling off their true spokes and true rays so they could get some McCleans. They would go for maybe $100.00! Now forget it.
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT EVERYBODY WANTS THESE WHEELS NOW THAT THEIR HARD TO COME ACROSS


----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt 
for the old skool


----------



## SAUL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7171391
> *THE TRU CLASSIC AND TRU SPOKE SIDE BY SIDE I JUST NEED THE TRU RAY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I MISS MY WHEELS OUT OF ALL THE 6 SETS OF 14X7 TRU SPOKES 3 SETS OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS 3 SETS OF 14X7 TRU RAYS IM LEFT WITH 1 SET OF TRU SPOKES MANN I WISH I WOULD OF KEPT THEM ALL :biggrin: NO BIGGY ILL FIND MORE :yes:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm mad too,,,cough,,,cough....

Hell, just go over to mr.59's house and bound with them again!


----------



## rj67

no doubt


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 21 2007, 09:48 PM~8361242
> *I MISS MY WHEELS OUT OF ALL THE 6 SETS OF 14X7 TRU SPOKES 3 SETS OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS 3 SETS OF 14X7 TRU RAYS IM LEFT WITH 1 SET OF TRU SPOKES MANN I WISH I WOULD OF KEPT THEM ALL  :biggrin: NO BIGGY ILL FIND MORE    :yes:
> *


you could always stop by and visit them,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 21 2007, 11:34 PM~8361639
> *you could always stop by and visit them,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *



Grab a set on your way out too,,,,you'll be 'comp.' for your work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 22 2007, 12:42 AM~8362040
> *Grab a set on your way out too,,,,you'll be 'comp.' for your work!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## cadiluv

I NEED SOME FOR MY 78 TOWNCOUPE...THOSE TRU CLASSICS W/THE LINCOLN CAPS ARE SWEEEET! JUST NEED SOME VOGUES  ....ANY FOR SALE?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Jul 27 2007, 05:17 PM~8408448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED SOME FOR MY 78 TOWNCOUPE...THOSE TRU CLASSICS W/THE LINCOLN CAPS ARE SWEEEET! JUST NEED SOME VOGUES  ....ANY FOR SALE?
> *


i might have a set of cross lace


----------



## rj67

:0


----------



## OldDirty

Anybody have a nice set of tru spokes for sale I have some color bars to trade.


----------



## SAUL

ANOTHER SET OF TRU SPOKES SO FAR THIS ONE IS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE CLEANED :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

NICEEEEE!


----------



## SAUL

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## SAUL

thanks bowtie


----------



## rj67

Saul im gonna have to hire you to track me down a set :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Aug 8 2007, 07:23 PM~8507664
> *Saul im gonna have to hire you to track me down a set :biggrin:
> *


sounds good when do i start :biggrin:


----------



## rj67

NOW :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

give me a week and i will have some


----------



## Maverick

This guys got some nice NOS caps..I bought a set. Paid more for them than I did my Truspokes..


----------



## Maverick

I'm a proud owner of my first set of Tru's. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 8 2007, 09:29 PM~8508495
> *This guys got some nice NOS caps..I bought a set. Paid more for them than I did my Truspokes..
> *


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZf-body_82-92


----------



## Maverick

http://epage.com/js/browse/1103010.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2007, 08:57 PM~8508053
> *give me a week and i will have some
> *


he`ll do it too! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ALL 4


----------



## rj67

damn that was fast :0 how much :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

$500


----------



## rj67

:wow:


----------



## SIXONERAG

west up homie u never sent me that lista on magazines etc...hit a homie up.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SIXONERAG_@Aug 9 2007, 06:10 AM~8510844
> *west up homie u never sent me that lista on magazines etc...hit  a homie up.....
> *


i will hit you up homie thanks again for the rims :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2007, 07:31 AM~8509604
> *ALL 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul, do you still have these and are they for sale? Or are these the ones you are putting on your LTD?

I'm looking for a set for my LTD too, 13's would be even better if you could find them?


----------



## SAUL

yeah these are going on the ltd im on a hunt for more i have a long list of people who want them


----------



## Firefly

I've got a little idea, I'm now on the hunt for the centers only. If you know what I'm saying


----------



## SAUL

GOT IT


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2007, 07:31 PM~7498798
> *Donnie Baird from IMPERIAL CUSTOMS did it hes the owner of this car  ill pm you his info
> *


Can you pm me his info too? Also can I get on that list for them rims. I have a 1977 monte carlo that I am about to start making over. I am taking it back to the old school. So if you run across any other items from back then let me know. I need all the help I can get because honestly I was born in 83 so all I know about the old school is what I have seen in mags or on here.


----------



## SAUL

YOU GOT IT BRO I HAVE SOME OLD SCHOOL STUFF LAYING AROUND LIKE THE SMALL 8" STEERING WHEELS 8 TRACK STEREOS AND OTHER MINOR STUFF I MYSELF LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE AND I WAS BORN IN 81 BUT MY DAD AND UNCLES USE TO CRUISE WITH THERE LOWRIDERS BACK THEN THATS HOW I GREW UP LOVING THE OLD STYLE FROM THEN  IF I COME ACROSS A SET I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2007, 09:39 PM~8573361
> *YOU GOT IT BRO I HAVE SOME OLD SCHOOL STUFF LAYING AROUND LIKE THE SMALL 8" STEERING WHEELS 8 TRACK STEREOS AND OTHER MINOR STUFF I MYSELF LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE AND I WAS BORN IN 81 BUT MY DAD AND UNCLES USE TO CRUISE WITH THERE LOWRIDERS BACK THEN THATS HOW I GREW UP LOVING THE OLD STYLE FROM THEN    IF I COME ACROSS A SET I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *



ANY OF THOSE STEERING WHEELS FOR SALE OR BE FOR SALE SOON? SEEMS I CANT FIND ONE ANYWHERE  IM GOING TO A SWAP THIS WEEKEND SEE IF I FIND ANYTHING OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY. IM GONNA BEAT RJ67 OUT OF ALL THE TRU SPOKES/CLASSICS/RAYS OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rj67

:wow: :loco: not if i can help it :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Aug 17 2007, 04:23 PM~8579069
> *:wow:  :loco:  not if i can help it :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: SUP HOMIE


----------



## rj67

just waitin for the gates to open :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

wHAD UP FELLAS..


----------



## Maverick




----------



## undr8ed

Maverick, looking fucking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rj67

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 18 2007, 06:30 PM~8585008
> *Maverick, looking fucking good bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8584640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Aug 18 2007, 06:37 PM~8585047
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 18 2007, 06:50 PM~8585122
> *:0 nice  :biggrin:
> *


thanks saul


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## lo4lyf

i need some spinners. anybody help me out?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Aug 19 2007, 04:44 PM~8590127
> *i need some spinners. anybody help me out?
> *


me too lol.. i bought some off ebay that wont work.


----------



## undr8ed

THE 15" AND 14" CENTERS DON'T INTERCHANGE!!! 


I got a GANG of ones for 15" :biggrin:


I have 1 set of 5 for 14" (going on my dad's set) with another in the works...


----------



## MR. BUICK

Dayton sells some knock offs that might fit the bolt on Tru Spokes...
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/accessories.html


----------



## MR. BUICK

All this talk about Tru Spokes makes me want to get a set now...they're even more convenient cause they just bolt right up. I want to throw a set on my 71 Skylark and my brother's 72 Chevelle. Does anyone still make these style wheels besides dayton?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8656589
> *All this talk about Tru Spokes makes me want to get a set now...they're even more convenient cause they just bolt right up. I want to throw a set on my 71 Skylark and my brother's 72 Chevelle. Does anyone still make these style wheels besides dayton?
> *


DAYTON DOESNT MAKE TRU SPOKES. I HAVE A SET ILL SELL IF YOUR INTERESTED LET ME KNOW AND ILL POST SOME PICS. I BOUGHT THEM OFF A FRIEND OF MINE.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 27 2007, 07:50 PM~8650681
> *THE 15" AND 14" CENTERS DON'T INTERCHANGE!!!
> I got a GANG of ones for 15"  :biggrin:
> I have 1 set of 5 for 14" (going on my dad's set) with another in the works...
> *


You happen to have any of those centers for sale? I need 4. I'll send you a PM also.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> DAYTON DOESNT MAKE TRU SPOKES. I HAVE A SET ILL SELL IF YOUR INTERESTED LET ME KNOW AND ILL POST SOME PICS. I BOUGHT THEM OFF A FRIEND OF MINE.
> [/quote/]
> I was referring to the Dayton bolt ons that look _similar_ to the Tru Spokes. What size is your set?


----------



## undr8ed

I got a set of 14x7 reversed


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 28 2007, 11:03 PM~8666430
> *I got a set of 14x7 reversed
> *



YEAH BUT ARE THEY FOR SALE??


----------



## 61CADDY




----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Aug 28 2007, 11:03 PM~8666430-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got a set of 14x7 reversed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, is the set for sale?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Aug 28 2007, 11:33 PM~8666600
> *YEAH BUT ARE THEY FOR SALE??
> *


What size are your wheels and can you post pix?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 29 2007, 09:19 AM~8668520
> *Yeah, is the set for sale?
> What size are your wheels and can you post pix?
> *


14X7 REVERSE ILL GET SOME PICS LATER ON TODAY


----------



## bigdaddy805

I have 1 tru spoke that has never been mounted, still has the stickers on it. and another one that looks brand new, no rust. Rarely used.
14x7 rev.

Will sell for right price, or just keep em till i get 2 more clean ones.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 29 2007, 11:27 AM~8669661
> *I have 1 tru spoke that has never been mounted, still has the stickers on it. and another one that looks brand new, no rust. Rarely used.
> 14x7 rev.
> 
> Will sell for right price, or just keep em till i get 2 more clean ones.
> *


HOW MUCH IS THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## bigdaddy805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 29 2007, 12:28 PM~8670304
> *HOW MUCH IS THE RIGHT PRICE
> *


Just pm me with an offer. And i will either tell you YES, NO, or HELL NO. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 29 2007, 02:24 PM~8671432
> *Just pm me with an offer. And i will either tell you YES, NO, or HELL NO. :biggrin:
> *



BE READY CAUSE SOME IDIOT WILL PM YOU TO TRADE FOR SOME RUSTED 13" STANDARD CHINAS WITH NEW TIRES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rj67

well then i guess my offers out :banghead:- j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 29 2007, 02:24 PM~8671432
> *Just pm me with an offer. And i will either tell you YES, NO, or HELL NO. :biggrin:
> *


do they have knock offs


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8671503
> *BE READY CAUSE SOME IDIOT WILL PM YOU TO TRADE FOR SOME RUSTED 13" STANDARD CHINAS WITH NEW TIRES :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8671503
> *BE READY CAUSE SOME IDIOT WILL PM YOU TO TRADE FOR SOME RUSTED 13" STANDARD CHINAS WITH NEW TIRES :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 pm sent!


----------



## bigdaddy805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8673142
> *do they have knock offs
> *


the 2 prongs


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2007, 10:31 PM~8509604
> *ALL 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE


----------



## JustRite

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

So when the holes are oval.....that means they are Chevy AND Ford pattern but you have to use the Appliance style rotolug adapters on the studs.

When the holes are round.......straight Chevy or straight Ford.

correct??????

The lugnut homie at all the swapmeets has those new style Appliance inserts that just pop in from the front before you thread on lugnut.They compensate for the oval hole.


----------



## SAUL

my badd i put pictures of the wrong rims for sale


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 29 2007, 10:42 PM~8895556
> *my badd i put pictures of the wrong rims for sale
> *


Then post the good pics


----------



## SAUL

i have to search for them :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 29 2007, 11:31 AM~8895056
> *So when the holes are oval.....that means they are Chevy AND Ford pattern but you have to use the Appliance style rotolug adapters on the studs.
> 
> When the holes are round.......straight Chevy or straight Ford.
> 
> correct??????
> 
> The lugnut homie at all the swapmeets has those new style Appliance inserts that just pop in from the front before you thread on lugnut.They compensate for the oval hole.
> *



Sometimes... lol


I've seen oval holes for 5x5" and 5x4.75" and then again for 5x4.75" and 5x4.5" but my Caddy tru's aren't oval, so that's not always the best way to tell... The rotolug inserts work as do the oval washers (but the washers are sometimes a bitch to keep on the shank, lol)

My penny plus one :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

whats Saul!!HAVE A SET FOR ME HOMIE....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 11 2007, 02:09 PM~8978650
> *whats Saul!!HAVE A SET FOR ME HOMIE....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2007, 10:31 PM~8509604
> *ALL 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 29 2007, 06:42 PM~8673154
> *:roflmao:
> *


DID YOU SEE ON EBAY, 3 TRU RAY CAPS SOLD FOR 350.00?
ARE THE CAPS WORTH MORE THAN THE WHEELS? :0 
:0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 11:04 AM~9197862
> *DID YOU SEE ON EBAY, 3 TRU RAY CAPS SOLD FOR 350.00?
> ARE THE CAPS WORTH MORE THAN THE WHEELS? :0
> :0
> *



SEEN THAT LAST NIGHT, TWO WERE MATCHING THE OTHER WAS DIFFERENT. MIGHT AS WELL BOUGHT RJ67 TRU RAYS FOR $600 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 10 2007, 02:00 PM~9198150
> *SEEN THAT LAST NIGHT, TWO WERE MATCHING THE OTHER WAS DIFFERENT. MIGHT AS WELL BOUGHT RJ67 TRU RAYS FOR $600 MORE :biggrin:
> *


i have a set of wheels to sell, i might just ebay them!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 12:41 PM~9198344
> *i have a set of wheels to sell, i might just ebay them!!
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 10 2007, 01:47 PM~9198385
> *:0
> *



What kind of wheels??


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 10 2007, 06:32 PM~9199436
> *What kind of wheels??
> *


tru rays :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 06:33 PM~9199447
> *tru rays :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

NICE ARE THESES THE ONES THAT HAD LINCOLN CAPS?



> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 04:44 PM~9199501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 12:04 PM~9197862
> *DID YOU SEE ON EBAY, 3 TRU RAY CAPS SOLD FOR 350.00?
> ARE THE CAPS WORTH MORE THAN THE WHEELS? :0
> :0
> *


I got a set of 3 too :biggrin: they have the wheat rings instead of racing flags :cheesy: .....trades?????


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 10 2007, 07:24 PM~9199636
> *I got  a set of 3 too  :biggrin:  they have the wheat rings instead of racing flags :cheesy: .....trades?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade for what?


----------



## JustRite

More of an idea of what I like for trade bait......

OG Zenith chips, KO's 
Oxy tanks and aircraft or hydro stuff
Colorbars
Rabbit ears
GM accessories 48,53 ish or any Bomb stuff
61 Ford stuff
Vintage SW tachs and guages

etc etc etc


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 10 2007, 10:03 PM~9200499
> *More of an idea of what I like for trade bait......
> 
> OG Zenith chips, KO's
> Oxy tanks and aircraft or hydro stuff
> Colorbars
> Rabbit ears
> GM accessories 48,53 ish or any Bomb stuff
> 61 Ford stuff
> Vintage SW tachs and guages
> 
> etc etc etc
> *


i`m good,i don`t need 3 caps.
i have a set of 4 caps new the the og boxes that i will sell separate. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2007, 09:22 PM~9200646
> *i`m good,i don`t need 3 caps.
> i have a set of  4 caps new the the og boxes that i will sell separate. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

MC LEANS


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2007, 06:10 AM~9250907
> *MC LEANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sup saul, are these in 5x4.5 and for sale?


----------



## hoppin62

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2007, 06:12 AM~9252318
> *sup saul, are these in 5x4.5 and for sale?
> *


WHATS UP THESE ARE GONE I SOLD THWEM TO MR59 ABOUT A YEAR AGO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2007, 08:54 AM~9252438
> *WHATS UP THESE ARE GONE I SOLD THWEM TO MR59 ABOUT A YEAR AGO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

cool, let me know if you get anything in the 5x4.5 bolt pattern :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

Super clean! :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2007, 12:10 AM~9267872
> *cool, let me know if you get anything in the 5x4.5 bolt pattern :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

All the Dutch guys buyin' up Saul's shit


----------



## STRAY 52

THESE ARE ALSO BRAND NEW TRU'S AND 520'S THAT WERE SITTING IN HIS DAD'S GARAGE SINCE THE 70'S


----------



## Eryk

Feeeeed-meh.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 21 2007, 10:07 AM~9273737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaauymmmmm


----------



## hoppin62

Old School!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

YOU GUYS SEE THE 3 BARS ON EBAY?


----------



## hoppin62

Yeah, how much do you think they will end for?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 12:55 PM~9275399
> *Yeah, how much do you think they will end for?
> *



I DUNNO ILL TELL YOU WHEN I WIN THEM :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Is that a challange?? :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 01:53 PM~9275899
> *Is that a challange?? :roflmao:
> *



MAYBE? MAYBE NOT? :biggrin: NO, IM NOT BIDDING ON THESE, THERES SOME OTHER THINGS I WANT TO BUY.


----------



## hoppin62

Look what you started Supreme!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

yours are the bottom 4 on right, top 5 are 14 X 8


----------



## rj67

:0


----------



## hoppin62

Bottom 4 on left, thanks to RJ


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: I REMEMBER WHEN I HAD ALOT OF WHEELS LIKE THAT. ALL I GOT LEFT IS SOME 13" SUPREMES, 13" STAR WIRES(NOT THE 30 SPOKE) AND SPARES.  GOTTA START BUYING AGAIN.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 04:02 PM~9276381
> *Look what you started Supreme!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## hoppin62

C'mon Saul, I'm waiting on you!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 03:27 PM~9276546
> *C'mon Saul, I'm waiting on you!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 HEY JUSTRITE HAS A NICE SET ALSO.


----------



## SUPREME69

CHECK THESE OUT Item number: 110196474395

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rat-Hot-Rod...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 04:02 PM~9276381
> *Look what you started Supreme!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ............ :thumbsup: ............... :biggrin: .....................  

So how many times a day do you just crack a cold one and stare at em with a smile on your face :cheesy: 

Feel free to post more pics as your collection grows :biggrin: 8's ??? :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 21 2007, 05:16 PM~9276825
> *:0 ............ :thumbsup: ............... :biggrin: .....................
> 
> So how many times a day do you just crack a cold one and stare at em with a smile on your face  :cheesy:
> 
> Feel free to post more pics as your collection grows :biggrin:  8's ???  :0
> *


The 8's are the 5 on top. I was reading the other post about the "new Tru-Spokes" and all I can say is there's nothing like owning at a set of OG's that carry history with them :thumbsup: As for cracking open a cold one....it's gonna happen alot more often now! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 04:31 PM~9276906
> *The 8's are the 5 on top. I was reading the other post about the "new Tru-Spokes" and all I can say is there's nothing like owning at a set of OG's that carry history with them  :thumbsup: As for cracking open a cold one....it's gonna happen alot more often now! :biggrin:
> *



MINE CAME FROM A GUY WHO PAINTED HOUSES, THEY WERE ON HIS WORK TRUCK :biggrin: THATS ALL I KNOW.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 21 2007, 06:16 PM~9276825
> *:0 ............ :thumbsup: ............... :biggrin: .....................
> 
> So how many times a day do you just crack a cold one and stare at em with a smile on your face  :cheesy:
> 
> Feel free to post more pics as your collection grows :biggrin:  8's ???  :0
> *



DAMN!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 03:02 PM~9276381
> *Look what you started Supreme!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Gloss Hogg

whats the story with the 8's? for sale? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 05:02 PM~9276381
> *Look what you started Supreme!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

MY LTD ON ITS NEW SHOES


----------



## Rollinaround

NICE SAUL....VERY NICE!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 24 2007, 10:15 PM~9297277
> *MY LTD ON ITS NEW SHOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOO CLEAN!!!


----------



## SAUL

thank you guys


----------



## SUPREME69

ALRIGHT TRU SPOKE GUYS. DID ANY OF YOU GUYS BUY THE BATCH OF TRU SPOKE PATCHES ON EBAY A WHILE BACK? THERE WAS ABOUT 10-15 OF THEM. JUST ASKING ID LIKE TO GET ONE FOR MY SHOP JACKET I WEAR WHEN I GO TO SWAP MEETS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i know who :yes: :yes:


----------



## JustRite

Funny.....small world, I remember someone at a swap was telling me that his buddy was selling all those patches on ebay this last summer.I forgot all about them.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 24 2007, 10:19 PM~9298153-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know who  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Nov 24 2007, 10:21 PM~9298171
> *Funny.....small world, I remember someone at a swap was telling me that his buddy was selling all those patches on ebay this last summer.I forgot all about them.
> *



yeah i seen them and was bidding on them and forgot about them. i sent the buyer a message saying id pay $20 for one patch. said nope hed sit on them. he paid $40+ for all of them.


----------



## hoppin62

Saul, those are mine! $$$$$


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 24 2007, 10:45 PM~9298283
> *Saul, those are mine! $$$$$
> *



you want them or you have them?


----------



## hoppin62

Want them! They're super clean, I seen them in person.


----------



## Joost....

If anybody has something in the 5x4.5 bolt patterns, let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

I know these are standard..but with the spoke count are they still considered Truspokes?


----------



## SAUL

YEAH THOSE ARE TRU SPOKES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 24 2007, 11:45 PM~9298283
> *Saul, those are mine! $$$$$
> *


 :biggrin: IF I GET ANOTHER SET OF TRU SPOKES THEY WILL BE YOURS


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 25 2007, 10:34 AM~9299392
> *YEAH THOSE ARE TRU SPOKES
> *


did they make this spoke count in a reverse?


----------



## Maverick

Are the 45's the more desirable count? They look alot better to me..just looking for knowledge..


----------



## SAUL

THE 45 SPOKES WERE THE FIRST ONES TO COME OUT I DONT KNOW IF THEY MADE THE ONES WITH ALOT OF SPOKES ON REVERSE DISH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 25 2007, 09:01 AM~9299232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these are standard..but with the spoke count are they still considered Truspokes?
> *


Do those have small holes by the lug holes? Sell me the caps :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Look at these, they're not mine but it would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 25 2007, 02:45 PM~9300764
> *Do those have small holes by the lug holes? Sell me the caps :biggrin:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEBI:IT&ih=008


----------



## Maverick

heres a set of 15's standards..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## SUPREME69

I KNOW THESE ARE NOT TRU SPOKES BUT I FIGURED ID PUT THEM HERE SINCE THERES A HANDFULL OF US THAT REALLY TALK ABOUT OLD SCHOOL WHEELS. NOW WE CAN SHOOT THE SHIT ABOUT THESE :biggrin: 










WESTERN CAPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Them are really slick holmes....Are those the ones that were for sale last year off that 59 Elco??


----------



## JustRite

Sweet  What are those....early 90's??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Nov 29 2007, 04:41 PM~9334937-->
> 
> 
> 
> Them are really slick holmes....Are those the ones that were for sale last year off that 59 Elco??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no i bought these off a guy who had them on a 62
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Nov 29 2007, 04:47 PM~9334995
> *Sweet    What are those....early 90's??
> *



late 70s early 80s when they first came out. same time as tru spokes.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

There 13's too??....there kool!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 29 2007, 05:40 PM~9335493
> *There 13's too??....there kool!!
> *



yup 13x7 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

appliance mags cragar style. on ebay right now for $175 got a hour left.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 06:04 PM~9334622
> *I KNOW THESE ARE NOT TRU SPOKES BUT I FIGURED ID PUT THEM HERE SINCE THERES A HANDFULL OF US THAT REALLY TALK ABOUT OLD SCHOOL WHEELS. NOW WE CAN SHOOT THE SHIT ABOUT THESE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WESTERN CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice bro..yours??


----------



## SUPREME69

YES SIR GONNA USE THEM DAILY AND MY SUPREMES FOR CARS SHOWS.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 07:55 PM~9335661
> *YES SIR GONNA USE THEM DAILY AND MY SUPREMES FOR CARS SHOWS.
> *


Nice


----------



## Maverick

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CENTER-CAP-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rollinaround

Them star wires are nice....my truclassics should be here next week


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 29 2007, 06:49 PM~9336317
> *Them star wires are nice....my truclassics should be here next week
> *


----------



## SAUL

nice rims supreme


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have set of the same star wires not as clean as yours but i like em :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 08:40 AM~9339785
> *i have  set of the same star wires not as clean as yours but i like em  :biggrin:
> *



DID YOU EVER FIND THE WESTERN CAPS YOU WERE LOOKING FOR? YOU GOT THEM FROM ONE OF THE BLVD KINGS RIGHT? I WAS GONNA SWOOP THEM UP BUT BY TIME I CALLED HE SAID THEY WERE SOLD  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

for sale only have 2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 30 2007, 09:47 AM~9339820
> *DID YOU EVER FIND THE WESTERN CAPS YOU WERE LOOKING FOR? YOU GOT THEM FROM ONE OF THE BLVD KINGS RIGHT? I WAS GONNA SWOOP THEM UP BUT BY TIME I CALLED HE SAID THEY WERE SOLD   :biggrin:
> *


thats where i got my rims i never got the cap yet


----------



## SUPREME69

14s?




> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 08:50 AM~9339832
> *for sale only have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yup


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Did anyone purchase any REAL WIRE WHEELS....I used to see them on the lowrider magazine but not really on any of the cars....


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 30 2007, 11:15 AM~9340055
> *14s?
> *


These I think were the best set of rims made...you could hop the car and break spokes and still hold the air to roll the ride home....now days the spokes leak and you have a flat....just my opinion....


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9339832
> *for sale only have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I meant these sort of rims could hold the air...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 30 2007, 03:32 PM~9342604
> *These I think were the best set of rims made...you could hop the car and break spokes and still hold the air to roll the ride home....now days the spokes leak and you have a flat....just my opinion....
> *


yeah not that it would be a good idea to be hopping on them these days. due to scarcity of wheels but they are wheels people seem to forget about. when you hear star wire most poeple think of the 30 spoke version. id much rather ride on these or the star wire classics.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I believe I still have the original true spoke stickers that went on the spinner in a blue color...I know they are somewhere in the house... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 30 2007, 08:26 PM~9344758
> *I believe I still have the original true spoke stickers that went on the spinner in a blue color...I know they are somewhere in the house... :biggrin:
> *


gonna sell'em? :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

If I find them yeah, don't have the rims anymore....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 30 2007, 08:36 PM~9344830
> *If I find them yeah, don't have the rims anymore....
> *


let me know when you do!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 30 2007, 07:31 PM~9344795
> *gonna sell'em? :biggrin:
> *



slow down turbo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 30 2007, 11:38 PM~9346281
> *slow down turbo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean slow down, you're the one that started me on this with those 14 x 7s....


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 30 2007, 11:56 PM~9346420
> *what do you mean slow down, you're the one that started me on this with those 14 x 7s....
> *


You still collecting TruStuff?? :rofl: gonna be a dealer?? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 30 2007, 10:56 PM~9346420
> *what do you mean slow down, you're the one that started me on this with those 14 x 7s....
> *



sorry :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 1 2007, 12:02 AM~9346469
> *You still collecting TruStuff??  :rofl:  gonna be a dealer??  :biggrin:
> *


no.....I just want my 5 minutes of fame!!! :tongue:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

If I found a set of them I would buy them....everything can be rechromed or buffed out... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Here's the site that will be selling true spokes new AGAIN in 2008....I know I will be probably buying a set...I wouldn't have to worry about any lead hammers or that the knock off gets loose and the rims comes off.... :biggrin:
http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html


----------



## SUPREME69

FOR YOU TRU SPOKE FANATICS :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

That add made me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 2 2007, 11:34 PM~9359639
> *That add made me feel all warm and fuzzy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD POST SUPREME!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Dec 2 2007, 09:34 PM~9359639-->
> 
> 
> 
> That add made me feel all warm and fuzzy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW WARM AND FUZZY? ENOUGH TO TRADE ALL YOUR CAPS AND BOX FOR WHAT I GOT? ITS WORTH A SHOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9359666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GOOD POST SUPREME!!!!!
> *



I KNEW PEOPLE WOULD LIKE IT


----------



## hoppin62

Replacement Tru-Spokes! He He He :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2007, 06:48 PM~9366469
> *Replacement Tru-Spokes! He He He :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2007, 07:48 PM~9366469
> *Replacement Tru-Spokes! He He He :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Those are great posts.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2007, 07:48 PM~9366469
> *Replacement Tru-Spokes! He He He :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit...are those from the 8's?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9368046
> *shit...are those from the 8's?
> *


no, these are brand new raw spokes! :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2007, 11:01 PM~9368988
> *no, these are brand new raw spokes!  :0
> *



theres a guy i know of in turlock who has thousand of spokes and nipples and other misc. parts. havent contacted him yet though. he does some awesome work though.

he did these


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Rollinaround

I love that monte.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 3 2007, 11:13 PM~9369064
> *I love that monte.
> *


bad ass ride! mel's a cool dude and hes got alot of old school shit too. not to mention alot of tru spoke caps and 3 bar spinners.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 4 2007, 01:15 AM~9369088
> *bad ass ride! mel's a cool dude and hes got alot of old school shit too. not to mention alot of tru spoke caps and 3 bar spinners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would like to have a set of 3 bars..can you see if he wants to sell a set?


----------



## JustRite

Could swear that ride had Zeniths on it last year in SJ at the StreetLow show???

Switchin up  

Jerome, he relaced and replated those Truz??? Holdn' out huh??? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 4 2007, 03:20 PM~9373104
> *Could swear that ride had Zeniths on it last year in SJ at the StreetLow show???
> 
> Switchin up
> 
> Jerome, he relaced and replated those Truz??? Holdn' out huh???  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH I DONT THINK THIS GUY ROLLS Z'S. YEAH HE HAD THEM COMPLETLY REDONE, THINK IT WAS AROUND $1400 WITH NEW SPOKES, NIPPLES, CHROME. THIS GUY HAS ALOT OF TRU SPOKE STUFF, BUT HE WONT BUDGE WITH ANY OF IT. I TRIED NUMEROUS TIMES ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 4 2007, 12:01 AM~9368988
> *no, these are brand new raw spokes!  :0
> *



:0 :biggrin: cool, don't part em out just yet


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 3 2007, 11:11 PM~9369043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

my respects for that monte carlo that thing is beautiful :worship:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2007, 12:41 PM~9380842
> *my respects for that monte carlo that thing is beautiful  :worship:
> *



probably one of the baddest montes out there right now. this guy has alot of old school stuff, but will not part with it. im pretty sure he has a screen name on here but i dont know what it is. hes been looking for a set of tru rays.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 4 2007, 03:20 PM~9373104
> *Could swear that ride had Zeniths on it last year in SJ at the StreetLow show???
> 
> Switchin up
> 
> Jerome, he relaced and replated those Truz??? Holdn' out huh???  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


no, he had those wheels. he said he hadnt changed anything in the car since the 80s... uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2007, 01:32 PM~9381237
> *no, he had those wheels. he said he hadnt changed anything in the car since the 80s... uffin:
> *



his paint job is bout 10 years old, think thats the only thing he changed.


----------



## SUPREME69

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 04:07 PM~9381944
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should get some custom floor mats made that look just like that


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 5 2007, 03:13 PM~9381992
> *You should get some custom floor mats made that look just like that
> *



THAT WOULD LOOK COOL FOR DISPLAY, I WISH I HAD MINT TRU SPOKE BOXES. THERE WAS SOME ON EBAY FOR $100 BOUT 2 YEARS AGO. SHOULD HAVE GOT THEM.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 03:17 PM~9382017
> *THAT WOULD LOOK COOL FOR DISPLAY, I WISH I HAD MINT TRU SPOKE BOXES. THERE WAS SOME ON EBAY FOR $100 BOUT 2 YEARS AGO. SHOULD HAVE GOT THEM.
> *


I know where there are some  but you have to buy the wheels with them :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 03:45 PM~9382215
> *I know where there are some   but you have to buy the wheels with them  :biggrin:
> *



POST THEM UP FOR PROOF, THEN I MIGHT HAVE TO BUY THEM :0

*EDIT AND NOT FOR $2500 EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Sorry, they're not mint  but they are for sale.. :biggrin: 













And so are these


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 03:55 PM~9382282
> *Sorry, they're not mint   but they are for sale.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so are these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS THE PRICE ON EVERYTHING? RIMS, TIRES, BOXES, KNOCK-OFFS.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 04:55 PM~9382282
> *Sorry, they're not mint   but they are for sale.. :biggrin:
> *


How much are you selling the wheels for? What size are they? Can I come check em out. I'm right there in San Fernando.


----------



## JustRite

Bro...you bought those from Denver???? :0 just for the rotolugs I bet :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 5 2007, 05:45 PM~9382752
> *How much are you selling the wheels for?  What size are they?  Can I come check em out.  I'm right there in San Fernando.
> *



Sup Eryk :wave: Its me, Loco


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 04:55 PM~9382282
> *Sorry, they're not mint   but they are for sale.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so are these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 5 2007, 05:01 PM~9382923
> *Sup Eryk :wave:  Its me, Loco
> *



:scrutinize:  JUST RITE ARE YOU BI-POLAR OR DO YOU JUST HAVE TWO SCREEN NAMES? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 04:45 PM~9382749
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON EVERYTHING? RIMS, TIRES, BOXES, KNOCK-OFFS.
> *


The rims are not mine, they are on Denver's craigslist. The guy wants $795.00 for them as seen in the picture. They are 15 X 7


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 06:14 PM~9383083
> *:scrutinize:   JUST RITE ARE YOU BI-POLAR OR DO YOU JUST HAVE TWO SCREEN NAMES? :biggrin:
> *


Split personality :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 5 2007, 04:56 PM~9382876
> *Bro...you bought those from Denver????  :0  just for the rotolugs I bet  :biggrin:
> *


For that price and size... :no: the regular mag lugs work fine for me!


----------



## hoppin62

What's up Saul :wave: 

Justrite, Still considering? The 2 wings are calling your name! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 05:23 PM~9383183
> *The rims are not mine, they are on Denver's craigslist. The guy wants $795.00 for them as seen in the picture. They are 15 X 7
> *



WHAT ABOUT THE TIRES?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9383244
> *What's up Saul  :wave:
> 
> Justrite, Still considering? The 2 wings are calling your name!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 05:30 PM~9383257
> *WHAT ABOUT THE TIRES?
> *


$360 FIRM!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-ray-tru...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

nicee


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 9 2007, 09:41 PM~9414010
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-ray-tru...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


I would buy those if I hadnt just sold these :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESO:IT&ih=002


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 9 2007, 09:13 PM~9414296
> *I would buy those if I hadnt just sold these :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESO:IT&ih=002
> *



that guy finally bought some huh? was that the starting bid?


----------



## SAUL

damm i have to raise the prices up on my wheels when i put them up for sale if everyone is paying $2000 to $2500 for TRU CLASSICS and TRU RAYS and im selling them for $375 to $600 im getting robbed :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

$2500??? :twak: :thumbsdown: :loco: :barf: :werd:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 9 2007, 09:18 PM~9414350
> *damm i have to raise the prices up on my wheels when i put them up for sale if everyone is paying $2000 to $2500  for TRU CLASSICS and TRU RAYS and im selling them for $375 to $600 im getting robbed  :biggrin:
> *



x2 hoppin62 got a great deal


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 10 2007, 06:41 AM~9414010
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-ray-tru...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 10 2007, 10:04 AM~9417651
> *:biggrin:
> *



surprised no one jumped on them last night. i thought that was a cheap price.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

was it you that sold em? if so, check your email and PM me back


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 10 2007, 08:25 AM~9417030
> *x2 hoppin62 got a great deal
> *


yes, a few of them!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 9 2007, 08:41 PM~9414010
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-ray-tru...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



Great price :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 9 2007, 09:41 PM~9414010
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-ray-tru...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


I have 20 of these same ones on there way to me.Who wants to sign up for some at $100 set shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Dec 10 2007, 12:26 PM~9418593-->
> 
> 
> 
> was it you that sold em? if so, check your email and PM me back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no those werent mine just thought id pass the great price and item to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 12:46 PM~9418769
> *Great price  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 01:07 PM~9418943
> *I have 20 of these same ones on there way to me.Who wants to sign up for some at $100 set shipped? :biggrin:
> *


ill take a set


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 11:07 PM~9418943
> *I have 20 of these same ones on there way to me.Who wants to sign up for some at $100 set shipped? :biggrin:
> *



I would like to be the first in line and put down my homie firefly. he's got a set of
trues and only misses the centers  will tell him to holla at you asap


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 10 2007, 02:38 PM~9419143
> *I would like to be the first in line and put down my homie firefly. he's got a set of
> trues and only misses the centers  will tell him to holla at you asap
> *


that will work but it will be extra since you live in Germany unless you live near Rostock.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 02:07 PM~9418943
> *I have 20 of these same ones on there way to me.Who wants to sign up for some at $100 set shipped? :biggrin:
> *


Are you guys 100% sure that those are the larger 6 inch style emblems.??


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2007, 05:12 PM~9420257
> *Are you guys 100% sure that those are the larger 6 inch style emblems.??
> *


yes they are.I am getting them from my old boss,he use to have boxes full of them.He has an NOS set of 14x6 Tru Spokes also. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

If they are 6" and look as good as the picture and not yellowed, I'll take a set also


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 05:07 PM~9420703
> *yes they are.I am getting them from my old boss,he use to have boxes full of them.He has an NOS set of 14x6 Tru Spokes also. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 How much does he want for the Tru's?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 03:07 PM~9418943
> *I have 20 of these same ones on there way to me.Who wants to sign up for some at $100 set shipped? :biggrin:
> *


i`ll take a set! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Here we are, your first buyers :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 10 2007, 07:49 PM~9421655
> *:0 How much does he want for the Tru's?
> *


haha,im getting them :biggrin: Probably for the price they sold for back in the day.


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9421976
> *haha,im getting them :biggrin: Probably for the price they sold for back in the day.
> *


SO DOES THAT MEAN WE ARE GETTING THEM FOR THAT PRICE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 10 2007, 08:29 PM~9422027
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN WE ARE GETTING THEM FOR THAT PRICE TOO :biggrin:
> *


not for sale after I get them,will go on my 60 Sedan Delivery. :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 09:19 PM~9422456
> *not for sale after I get them,will go on my 60 Sedan Delivery. :biggrin:
> *



Pics of the Delivery please :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2007, 09:25 PM~9422502
> *Pics of the Delivery please  :biggrin:
> *


its stashed in southern AZ,I will be out there next month and get pics.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 08:19 PM~9422456
> *not for sale after I get them,will go on my 60 Sedan Delivery. :biggrin:
> *



i got mixed up i thought you were talking about the caps


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 09:40 PM~9422660
> *its stashed in southern AZ,I will be out there next month and get pics.
> *



:thumbsup: 60 SD....thats a bad ride


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2007, 11:10 PM~9423493
> *:thumbsup:  60 SD....thats a bad ride
> *


this is my 2nd one,the first one is in australia now.


----------



## hoppin62

let us know when the tru-ray decal-emblems come in


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 10 2007, 11:59 PM~9423737
> *let us know when the tru-ray  decal-emblems come in
> *


It will be about a week or so.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 11 2007, 01:32 AM~9419975
> *that will work but it will be extra since you live in Germany unless you live near Rostock.
> *


yeah sure man no prob, I know bout shippin prices to GER


----------



## Firefly

Ey man, just got home. Thanks for giving me a call last night Money Mike!

I sent you a message about the set of flags Jaime.


----------



## SUPREME69

LOOK WHAT I JUST SCORED :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM LUCKY


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 11 2007, 06:26 PM~9429771
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST SCORED :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM LUCKY
> 
> *





:roflmao: That was fast :biggrin: .............. :tears:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 11 2007, 05:26 PM~9429771
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST SCORED :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM LUCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well aren't we lucky.... :angry: .......  ...ok, ok, how much??? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 11 2007, 07:26 PM~9429771
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST SCORED :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM LUCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want to sell?? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Dec 11 2007, 05:37 PM~9429913-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: That was fast  :biggrin: .............. :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i was anxious, i missed the mail lady but had to mail out your stuff anyways. i was all cheesy on the way home. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 06:11 PM~9430277
> *well aren't we lucky.... :angry: .......  ...ok, ok, how much??? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tongue: im willing to entertain some offers :biggrin: boy does it feel good to have some nice stuff :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Dec 11 2007, 06:11 PM~9430279
> *want to sell??  :biggrin:
> *


im willing to entertain some offers :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

nice supreme


----------



## Sin Sixty

WTF!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and that fucker is serious 7,950 :roflmao: :roflmao: somebody send him a message saying when can they be picked up or ask him if the car comes with them :loco:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 11 2007, 07:26 PM~9429771
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST SCORED :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM LUCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


give them to me!


----------



## Sin Sixty

looks like he sold them?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 11 2007, 07:50 PM~9431223
> *WTF!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



YOU PAID 5,400 LESS FOR SOME TRU RAYS, ATLEAST YOURS ARE LOWRIDER WHEELS UNLIKE THOSE UGLY ASS RIMS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2007, 10:04 PM~9431337
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and that fucker is serious 7,950  :roflmao:  :roflmao: somebody send him a message saying when can they be picked up or ask him if the car comes with them  :loco:
> *


did you get your mail yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 11 2007, 09:05 PM~9431347
> *looks like he sold them?
> *


someone had to talk shit to him for comming up with that stupid price


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 PM~9431357
> *did you get your mail yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :cheesy: thanks it is beautiful thanks again


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2007, 08:08 PM~9431371
> *someone had to talk shit to him for comming up with that stupid price
> *


X2


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 11 2007, 08:06 PM~9431356
> *YOU PAID 5,400 LESS FOR SOME TRU RAYS, ATLEAST YOURS ARE LOWRIDER WHEELS UNLIKE THOSE UGLY ASS RIMS
> *


I know I overpaid for the Rays, but I want them now and I'm sick of looking. Fortunately, life has been quite good to me and money is not a issue. I have all the cash I need and then some… what I don’t have are all the Ray’s I need. If they are in the condition he says they are in I’ll have no regrets.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 11 2007, 08:20 PM~9431472
> *I know I overpaid for the Rays, but I want them now and I'm sick of looking.  Fortunately, life has been quite good to me and money is not a issue.  I have all the cash I need and then some… what I don’t have are all the Ray’s I need.  If they are in the condition he says they are in I’ll have no regrets.
> *



I DONT BLAME YOU FOR JUMPING ON THEM, IVE BOUGHT THINGS THAT I COULD HAVE EVENTUALLY FOUND CHEAPER BUT I JUST HAD TO HAVE IT.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 PM~9431472
> *I know I overpaid for the Rays, but I want them now and I'm sick of looking.  Fortunately, life has been quite good to me and money is not a issue.  I have all the cash I need and then some… what I don’t have are all the Ray’s I need.  If they are in the condition he says they are in I’ll have no regrets.
> *


Good point about that. Some peeps have disposable cash on hand, some dont and have to scrap for it like myself.
If someone is working on a specific project and the part comes along, yeah, I can see somebody paying top top dollar just to secure the piece to move on with the rest of the ride.
And its not like TruRays come up for sale on a regular basis.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 PM~9431472
> *I know I overpaid for the Rays, but I want them now and I'm sick of looking.  Fortunately, life has been quite good to me and money is not a issue.  I have all the cash I need and then some… what I don’t have are all the Ray’s I need.  If they are in the condition he says they are in I’ll have no regrets.
> *


They are nice,I know I will regret selling them but oh well.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2007, 09:10 PM~9250907
> *MC LEANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look like the Mcleans i had on my 70.


----------



## undr8ed

I picked up another set of 14"s that will be going up here soon...


They're streetable, but I think I can let them go for like $550 shipped :0



Hey Supreme69, those are PRETTY!!! I love nos


----------



## lo4lyf

i need spinners! please help


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 12 2007, 10:34 AM~9435193
> *I picked up another set of 14"s that will be going up here soon...
> They're streetable, but I think I can let them go for like $550 shipped  :0
> Hey Supreme69, those are PRETTY!!!  I love nos
> *


thanks i like nos too :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Dec 12 2007, 12:29 PM~9436299
> *i need spinners! please help
> *


like these?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9420703
> *yes they are.I am getting them from my old boss,he use to have boxes full of them.He has an NOS set of 14x6 Tru Spokes also. :biggrin:
> *



I'm down...still a pipe dream to have a set but i'll play along!!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2007, 06:01 PM~9437973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

I LOVE THIS PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn,,,Saul is putting in some work tonight and putting these Truespokes post all on SMASH!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 12 2007, 05:40 PM~9438328
> *Damn,,,Saul is putting in some work tonight and putting these Truespokes post all on SMASH!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn....i have 1 minute left as i type this and my time is up until tomorrow..


----------



## Guest

At the San Fernando Mall where they use to have the hopping at during the car shows. On Mcleans on PS tires!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9438484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the San Fernando Mall where they use to have the hopping at during the car shows. On Mcleans on PS tires!!!!
> *


headless horsemen???


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

ill take four of these please :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

damn I liked this soo much I posted it twice....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

SAUL!!! You're killing me holmes. Some damn good shots right there.


Hey Rick, you NEED those impala caps bro, for reals!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2007, 06:22 PM~9438184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 12 2007, 05:34 PM~9438791
> *headless horsemen???
> *


Yeah, You how LIL is, They start to photoshop and post!!!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 12 2007, 09:26 PM~9440621
> *SAUL!!!  You're killing me holmes.  Some damn good shots right there.
> Hey Rick, you NEED those impala caps bro, for reals!
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:0 :biggrin:

big thanks to SAUL and RJ67, I am VERY happy :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 14 2007, 01:25 PM~9454020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0    :biggrin:
> 
> big thanks to SAUL and RJ67, I am VERY happy  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

Going to "G" boyz Custon Wheels on Monday!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Anybody waiting to see their work? :dunno:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 14 2007, 06:17 PM~9455820
> *Anybody waiting to see their work?  :dunno:
> *



??? you mean you have some finished by them already????


----------



## SUPREME69

are these my old ones?






> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 14 2007, 05:15 PM~9455806
> *Going to "G" boyz Custon Wheels on Monday!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 14 2007, 07:15 PM~9455806
> *Going to "G" boyz Custon Wheels on Monday!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Zenith is doing mine..how many people on here have had a set done?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 14 2007, 05:22 PM~9455834
> *??? you mean you have some finished by them already????
> *


Not yet, I'm taking these to them on Monday


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 14 2007, 05:33 PM~9455901
> *are these my old ones?
> *



Yes


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 14 2007, 05:49 PM~9455970
> *Zenith is doing mine..how many people on here have had a set done?
> *


When they are done, please post  It will be good to see the kind of work being done on these rims by different shops


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 14 2007, 08:20 PM~9456146
> *When they are done, please post   It will be good to see the kind of work being done on these rims by different shops
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Sin Sixty

How do you fix them if they leak?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 14 2007, 10:05 PM~9457061
> *How do you fix them if they leak?
> *


remove all the old silicon and add new silicon.You can get them in tubes for your cauking gun at the hardware store and use a spreader(for bondo) to spread all the way around the wheel.


----------



## Sin Sixty

Cool thanks... got the rims today pretty nice... jusst a little rougher than I was hpoing for, but I'll clean 'em up tomorrow and see how they come out. Going with some new 520's. Now the question is fat or thin whites? What 'cha think?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 14 2007, 10:25 PM~9454020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0    :biggrin:
> 
> big thanks to SAUL and RJ67, I am VERY happy  :thumbsup:
> *


You bringing my set over for our new years party? Or do you still need to do some test fitting with tires?

Email me some good pics of the straight laces


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

here we go tom... my pc is still actin up... but will be able to chat sunday if 
you wanna 











I think I will keep the cross laced set :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

sorry but i GOT to share those. am so fukin happy, cant wait to throw em on my
glass and do it up all 70s style with patters, bunny ears 8 track and all


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

wtf? did yall see this? there were like 3 bids then he ended early and now did
put em up for 250 $ buy it now... not even a complete set ...






tru caps on ebay


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 15 2007, 10:27 AM~9459150
> *wtf? did yall see this? there were like 3 bids then he ended early and now did
> put em up for 250 $ buy it now... not even a complete set ...
> 
> *



Those are mine......I cancelled auction because a bidder from Japan bidded on them. I got 3 messages a day from out of country bidders asking me to ship out of US.
My auctions always state USA only. Pretty much loud and clear.

Just figured out how to block out of country bidders so It wont be a problem anymore. I figured ABC english was good enough,.....guess not.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Dec 15 2007, 09:27 AM~9459150-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? did yall see this? there were like 3 bids then he ended early and now did
> put em up for 250 $ buy it now... not even a complete set ...
> tru caps on ebay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a complete set, but those caps are hard to find that clean. ive seen those caps in person and they are cleannnnn
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Dec 15 2007, 10:04 AM~9459334
> *Those are mine......I cancelled auction because a bidder from Japan bidded on them. I got 3 messages a day from out of country bidders asking me to ship out of US.
> My auctions always state USA only. Pretty much loud and clear.
> 
> Just figured out how to block out of country bidders so It wont be a problem anymore. I figured ABC english was good enough,.....guess not.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man i hope they dont sell, so i can buy them beginning of the year :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 15 2007, 08:04 PM~9459334
> *Those are mine......I cancelled auction because a bidder from Japan bidded on them. I got 3 messages a day from out of country bidders asking me to ship out of US.
> My auctions always state USA only. Pretty much loud and clear.
> 
> Just figured out how to block out of country bidders so It wont be a problem anymore. I figured ABC english was good enough,.....guess not.
> *



yeah I saw that bout shippin and all. don get me wrong, didnt mean to talk shit. 
I had my eyes on em too and was about ready to bid  wouldve had an US adress though. I know what they go for, 250 some like that...
too bad it aint a complete set. good luck on the sale!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 15 2007, 08:04 PM~9459334
> *Those are mine......I cancelled auction because a bidder from Japan bidded on them. I got 3 messages a day from out of country bidders asking me to ship out of US.
> My auctions always state USA only. Pretty much loud and clear.
> 
> Just figured out how to block out of country bidders so It wont be a problem anymore. I figured ABC english was good enough,.....guess not.
> *


Yeah one of those guys was me, didn't see anything about not shipping out of the USA though.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 15 2007, 11:42 AM~9459466
> *Yeah one of those guys was me, didn't see anything about not shipping out of the USA though.
> *


In the shipping section on auction page where it states what countries seller will ship to. Says....United States. If seller will ship out of state they list the countries they will ship to.
I also posted in the question and answer section one of the requests.USA only.


In the past on ebay. People have just bidded anyway. Figuring wtf, he'll sell to me anyway. The times that I went ahead and did it??Peeps bitched and moaned about high shiping costs, wanted me to undervalue for customs which means I cant insure for full amount.I lost extra $$ because paypal takes an extra cut for out of country transactions.I got screwed outta $$ on shipping because online shipping calculations dont always line up with over the counter quotes.AND just recently someone from Germany sniped at last second and wanted me to ship to NewMexico to someone other then the winning bidder.Non confirmed and out of country is setting yourself up for a loss.
Thats why I dont ship out of country on ebay auctions.

I have sold and shipped plenty of things out of country....Outside of Ebay auctions.
That way I make sure I am compensated for extra paypal fees,standing in line twice at PO or UPS once for a 'real world' accurate amount,the second time to ship.
And that way Im not at the mercy of a pissed off buyer because it cost him twice as much to ship then he thought and I wouldnt undervalue for customs.In other words he cant leave me negative feedback on ebay just because he's pissed.

Peace


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 15 2007, 04:39 PM~9460530
> *In the shipping section on auction page where it states what countries seller will ship to. Says....United States. If seller will ship out of state they list the countries they will ship to.
> I also posted in the question and answer section one of the requests.USA only.
> In the past on ebay. People have just bidded anyway. Figuring wtf, he'll sell to me anyway. The times that I went ahead and did it??Peeps bitched and moaned about high shiping costs, wanted me to undervalue for customs which means I cant insure for full amount.I lost extra $$ because paypal takes an extra cut for out of country transactions.I got screwed outta $$ on shipping because online shipping calculations dont always line up with over the counter quotes.AND just recently someone from Germany sniped at last second and wanted me to ship to NewMexico to someone other then the winning bidder.Non confirmed and out of country is setting yourself up for a loss.
> Thats why I dont ship out of country on ebay auctions.
> 
> I have sold and shipped plenty of things out of country....Outside of Ebay auctions.
> That way I make sure I am compensated for extra paypal fees,standing in line twice at PO or UPS once for a 'real world' accurate amount,the second time to ship.
> And that way Im not at the mercy of a pissed off buyer because it cost him twice as much to ship then he thought and I wouldnt undervalue for customs.In other words he cant leave me negative feedback on ebay just because he's pissed.
> 
> Peace
> *


that says it all!
that`s why i ship on ebay"48 states only"


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 16 2007, 12:39 AM~9460530
> *In the shipping section on auction page where it states what countries seller will ship to. Says....United States. If seller will ship out of state they list the countries they will ship to.
> I also posted in the question and answer section one of the requests.USA only.
> In the past on ebay. People have just bidded anyway. Figuring wtf, he'll sell to me anyway. The times that I went ahead and did it??Peeps bitched and moaned about high shiping costs, wanted me to undervalue for customs which means I cant insure for full amount.I lost extra $$ because paypal takes an extra cut for out of country transactions.I got screwed outta $$ on shipping because online shipping calculations dont always line up with over the counter quotes.AND just recently someone from Germany sniped at last second and wanted me to ship to NewMexico to someone other then the winning bidder.Non confirmed and out of country is setting yourself up for a loss.
> Thats why I dont ship out of country on ebay auctions.
> 
> I have sold and shipped plenty of things out of country....Outside of Ebay auctions.
> That way I make sure I am compensated for extra paypal fees,standing in line twice at PO or UPS once for a 'real world' accurate amount,the second time to ship.
> And that way Im not at the mercy of a pissed off buyer because it cost him twice as much to ship then he thought and I wouldnt undervalue for customs.In other words he cant leave me negative feedback on ebay just because he's pissed.
> 
> Peace
> *


Oh man, but the shipping calculator in eBay told me to contact you for foreign shipping. And I see your concern about foreign shipping, it can be difficult at times.

Good luck on the sale


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 15 2007, 11:39 PM~9460530
> *In the shipping section on auction page where it states what countries seller will ship to. Says....United States. If seller will ship out of state they list the countries they will ship to.
> I also posted in the question and answer section one of the requests.USA only.
> In the past on ebay. People have just bidded anyway. Figuring wtf, he'll sell to me anyway. The times that I went ahead and did it??Peeps bitched and moaned about high shiping costs, wanted me to undervalue for customs which means I cant insure for full amount.I lost extra $$ because paypal takes an extra cut for out of country transactions.I got screwed outta $$ on shipping because online shipping calculations dont always line up with over the counter quotes.AND just recently someone from Germany sniped at last second and wanted me to ship to NewMexico to someone other then the winning bidder.Non confirmed and out of country is setting yourself up for a loss.
> Thats why I dont ship out of country on ebay auctions.
> 
> I have sold and shipped plenty of things out of country....Outside of Ebay auctions.
> That way I make sure I am compensated for extra paypal fees,standing in line twice at PO or UPS once for a 'real world' accurate amount,the second time to ship.
> And that way Im not at the mercy of a pissed off buyer because it cost him twice as much to ship then he thought and I wouldnt undervalue for customs.In other words he cant leave me negative feedback on ebay just because he's pissed.
> 
> Peace
> *




people from out of the US that are serious know what it costs to ship, theres plenty of them who will pay whatever it costs. Too bad you had negative expriences with out of countries buyers.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Like joost said - sorry to hear you made bad experiences! Of course I hear what you 
saying and can understand where you are comming from. 

I buy lots of stuff from the states, from here LayItLow as well as ebay. I always ask if 
its ok to ship overseas and state that I will compensate for ANY extra fees. I never force
people to sell to me by sniping or whatever. But I try to show them that I am trust
worthy and legit.

If I look into buying stuff in the states, I always know that shippin will be hella 
expensive. I tell the sellers straight away that I am aware of that.

As for shipping, first of all - I know that shipping wheels and stuff like that to over here 
will be hella expensive. But all the stuff I buy, I always really want it and therefore am
always willing to pay what the costs are. Even if extra cost pop up after the sale, no
problem... no bitchin: I want it, I need to pay for it.

I am a very dedicated lowrider and I must say that I am very glad that I got in contact 
with sellers that supported my pasion. Even though it IS an extra mile after all to sell 
overseas. I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

What's up JOOST :wave: Thank's for hooking me up with your boy. His Tru-Spokes went to the shop today! I will be posting up the pictures of them when they are done, it will take about a month or so. I couldn't believe it's gonna cost $620 to ship 4 rims to Amsterdam!! Thats CRAZY :banghead:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 17 2007, 06:18 AM~9468337
> *people from out of the US that are serious know what it costs to ship, theres plenty of them who will pay whatever it costs. Too bad you had negative expriences with out of countries buyers.
> *



Ive had solid transactions out of country....but off of ebay where we have everything worked out and agreed upon ahead of time as far as extra costs.

the chance that collectible or rare parts will be damaged during extended shipping times is a drag as well. 

And you are right....if someone is serious they will contact me ahead of time and sort out the details to avoid a negative transaction.

Peace


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 18 2007, 02:54 AM~9472320
> *What's up JOOST  :wave:  Thank's for hooking me up with your boy. His Tru-Spokes went to the shop today! I will be posting up the pictures of them when they are done, it will take about a month or so. I couldn't believe it's gonna cost $620 to ship 4 rims to Amsterdam!! Thats CRAZY  :banghead:
> *


----------



## SAUL

the ltd getting a new look


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2007, 10:52 PM~9481241
> *the ltd getting a new look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2007, 08:52 PM~9481241
> *the ltd getting a new look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Yo Saul...You need to hit the LBCC board...Love the look holmes!


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dayum saul ,didnt know your also rollin glass :wow:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 21 2007, 01:24 PM~9499766
> *dayum saul ,didnt know your also rollin glass  :wow:
> *


Damnit Mike, we should take a pic of our cars together like that too


----------



## MikeS




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 21 2007, 01:50 PM~9499783
> *Damnit Mike, we should take a pic of our cars together like that too
> *



will park like that, just get our fotographer :biggrin:


oh wait, what glass u wnat in the picture, forgot that we gots two in the groupe now :uh:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 21 2007, 03:10 PM~9499896
> *will park like that, just get our fotographer :biggrin:
> oh wait, what glass u wnat in the picture, forgot that we gots two in the groupe now  :uh:
> *


Well, that complicates things :biggrin: 

I say, if Mikey gets himself some rims he can be in the picture too :cheesy:


----------



## O*C 68

I GOT TRU RAYS & 5/20 ON MY 65 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

are those x7s up front or x8s? id liek to see 520s on a x8 wheel 
if anyone got some pix


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 07:46 PM~9495834
> *thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAYUM....i'm loving the look ofthe Glasshouse holmes!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 21 2007, 02:55 PM~9502924
> *are those x7s up front or x8s? id liek to see 520s on a x8 wheel
> if anyone got some pix
> *


X2


----------



## O*C 68

THERE x7 ON 5/20


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

see im gonna run 14x7 in the rear and 14x8 upfront. now u know....
oldschool rimms must have 520s. well since they are so small
(how u say opposite of wide? :sigh i am debating if it will still be safe
to roll a fat ass glasshouse on all streched out 520s.

...or am i being to german?

some input 'd be nice  thanks


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 05:46 PM~9495834
> *thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STRAYS LOOKING GOOD  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 21 2007, 01:36 PM~9502729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT TRU RAYS & 5/20 ON MY 65  :biggrin:
> *


 Thoes wheels look... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

If it aint the frontend then its....lolol...Whad up holmes..


----------



## SAUL

checking in :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 22 2007, 01:34 PM~9508794
> *checking in  :wave:
> *


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2007, 04:02 PM~9276381
> *Look what you started Supreme!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2007, 09:52 PM~9481241
> *the ltd getting a new look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that ltd is clean. i was thinking of doing that to mine but it would have zenith version of tru spokes


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 06:46 PM~9495834
> *thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that caprice is clean


----------



## SAUL

THANKS IT BELONGS TO A HOMIE FROM THE CLUB


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 22 2007, 02:45 AM~9504151
> *see im gonna run 14x7 in the rear and 14x8 upfront. now u know....
> oldschool rimms must have 520s. well since they are so small
> (how u say opposite of wide? :sigh i am debating if it will still be safe
> to roll a fat ass glasshouse on all streched out 520s.
> 
> ...or am i being to german?
> 
> some input 'd be nice  thanks
> *


You're being too German again Mike :angry: :biggrin: 

Oh and opposite of wide is narrow


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dayum euro-foreigners tellin me how it is.... lol

but u know I am sayin... they gonna be streched out like a motherfuker!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9513875
> *dayum euro-foreigners tellin me how it is.... lol
> 
> but u know I am sayin... they gonna be streched out like a motherfuker!
> *


They're stretched out like a mofo on a x7 rim anyways, that extra inch don't matter and you know this mayne!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

fuk my ass... an extra inch is 2.5 cm! that IS a diff !


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 23 2007, 08:09 PM~9514102
> *fuk my ass... an extra inch is 2.5 cm! that IS a diff !
> *


Only a half inch on each side... :biggrin: 

It used to be done back in the day, and that worked, so just do it. It's not like you're gonna be doing 75 mph all the time. It's lowriding fool!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2007, 12:11 PM~9514113
> *Only a half inch on each side... :biggrin:
> 
> It used to be done back in the day, and that worked, so just do it. It's not like you're gonna be doing 75 mph all the time. It's lowriding fool!
> *


lowride on the autobahn?? :0 
the last time i was in Germany the slowest car was going 75mph!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2007, 08:28 PM~9514210
> *lowride on the autobahn?? :0
> the last time i was in Germany the slowest car was going 75mph!
> *


Yeah why not. Just cruise down the autobahn and if people start tailgating you, throw some sparks at them  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2007, 12:32 PM~9514231
> *Yeah why not. Just cruise down the autobahn and if people start tailgating you, throw some sparks at them    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2007, 12:32 PM~9514231
> *Yeah why not. Just cruise down the autobahn and if people start tailgating you, throw some sparks at them    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Maverick




----------



## Maverick

guy has a set of these..never seen a tire machine..14x7 for 900.00.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I hit him up them as well...I vaguely remember those and think i saw them on a Minitruck one time...I think there kool..


----------



## SUPREME69

these are on ebay arent they?



> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 23 2007, 06:31 PM~9517093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

these are on ebay arent they?



> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 23 2007, 06:31 PM~9517093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2007, 06:17 PM~9510731
> *how much
> *


Looks like 13 to me! :biggrin: ....


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2007, 11:13 PM~9518170
> *these are on ebay arent they?
> *


----------



## SAUL

TRU SPOKES :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THESE CHINOS OUT IN JAPAN TO SELL ME A SET OF TRU SPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS THESE F#$%^RS HAVE THEM ALL AINT THAT SOME SHIT :angry: :yessad: :yessad: WE GET ALL THE RUSTED ONES J/K :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 10:30 PM~9548071
> *I HAVE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THESE CHINOS OUT IN JAPAN TO SELL ME A SET OF TRU SPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS THESE F#$%^RS HAVE THEM ALL  AINT THAT SOME SHIT  :angry:  :yessad:  :yessad:  WE GET ALL THE RUSTED ONES  J/K  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YOUR GOING GLOBAL NOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY DID YOU EVER SCORE THAT BOMAN?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 10:30 PM~9548071
> *I HAVE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THESE CHINOS OUT IN JAPAN TO SELL ME A SET OF TRU SPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS THESE F#$%^RS HAVE THEM ALL  AINT THAT SOME SHIT  :angry:  :yessad:  :yessad:  WE GET ALL THE RUSTED ONES  J/K  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YOUR GOING GLOBAL NOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY DID YOU EVER SCORE THAT BOMAN?


----------



## SAUL

:yes: HERE IT IS O.G BOMAN














ALSO CAME UP ON A BOMAN 8 TRACK PLAYER UNDERDASH REVERB A 4 TRACK PLAYER AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF WITH THE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

HERES THE REVERB


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 10:48 PM~9548231
> *:yes: HERE IT IS O.G BOMAN  ALSO CAME UP ON A BOMAN 8 TRACK PLAYER UNDERDASH A REVERB A 4 TRACK PLAYER AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF WITH THE DEAL  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SO WHAT ARE YOU GONNA SELL ME? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 10:48 PM~9548231
> *:yes: HERE IT IS O.G BOMAN  ALSO CAME UP ON A BOMAN 8 TRACK PLAYER UNDERDASH A REVERB A 4 TRACK PLAYER AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF WITH THE DEAL  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SO WHAT ARE YOU GONNA SELL ME? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

WHAT DO YOU NEED


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 11:06 PM~9548403
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED
> *



NOTHING REALLY, WOULDNT MIND A PIONEER UNDERDASH OR FLOOR MOUNT 8-TRACK. I HAD ONE ALONG TIME AGO IT WAS BRAND FUCKING NEW NOT EVEN THE BOX WAS OPENED AND MY GRANDMA THREW IT AWAY. DAMN I WAS PISSED


----------



## SAUL

I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER N.O.S BOMAN 8 TRACK STEREO FOR CHEAP TOO THERE SELLING ME ANOTHER COLOR BAR BUT IS NOT A BOMAN ITS OLD THOE AND IT WORKS NICE I MIGHT PICK IT UP


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 11:12 PM~9548448
> *I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER N.O.S BOMAN 8 TRACK STEREO FOR CHEAP TOO THERE SELLING ME ANOTHER COLOR BAR BUT IS NOT A BOMAN ITS OLD THOE AND IT WORKS NICE I MIGHT PICK IT UP
> *



 LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND AN 8-TRACK YOU WANNA SELL. HEY DID YOU SEE THE OG CHAIN STEERING WHEEL ON EBAY GO FOR $192?


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0006771387&rd=1


Item number: 360006771387


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 12:15 AM~9548469
> * LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND AN 8-TRACK YOU WANNA SELL. HEY DID YOU SEE THE OG CHAIN STEERING WHEEL ON EBAY GO FOR $192?
> *


YEAH I DID THATS ALOT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 11:20 PM~9548499
> *YEAH I DID THATS ALOT
> *



thats way too much. but guess whoever bought it really had to have it.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 12:21 AM~9548514
> *thats way too much. but guess whoever bought it really had to have it.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2007, 12:12 AM~9548448
> *I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER N.O.S BOMAN 8 TRACK STEREO FOR CHEAP TOO THERE SELLING ME ANOTHER COLOR BAR BUT IS NOT A BOMAN ITS OLD THOE AND IT WORKS NICE I MIGHT PICK IT UP
> *


Hey you you wanna sell the other color bar? If it looks good and kinda fits my interior ill swoop it up off of ya. Pm me dawgie


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 28 2007, 08:09 AM~9549835
> *Hey you you wanna sell the other color bar? If it looks good and kinda fits my interior ill swoop it up off of ya. Pm me dawgie
> *



hey hey hey no cutting in line :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 10:03 AM~9550128
> *hey hey hey no cutting in line :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my search continues


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 01:17 AM~9548482
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0006771387&rd=1
> Item number: 360006771387
> *



damn, thats crazy. we used to pass those around like nuthin. mine went from person to person and got lost along the way....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 01:21 AM~9548514
> *thats way too much. but guess whoever bought it really had to have it.
> *



damn.....was that an OG one or not??? :0


----------



## SAUL

YEAH IT WAS AN O.G ONE THE ONES WITH THE 3 HOLES HAVE SKINNY CHAINS THIS ONE HAD A FAT CHAIN AND SMALLER SIZE ACROSS


----------



## SAUL

O.G CHAIN


----------



## SAUL

AFTER MARKET CHAIN


----------



## SAUL

O.G DONUT


----------



## SAUL

WHITE DONUT HARD TO FIND


----------



## HeymieFrennd

ware can eye by those stering whell ey?


----------



## SAUL

WICH ONE THE O.G CHAIN ON EBAY


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

how much? i still need one of those





> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2007, 10:30 AM~9550603
> *O.G DONUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

this is too small its 6" at the most


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE 2 CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS FOR SALE I WILL POST PICTURES LATER ON TODAY 14X7 JUST 2 RIMS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 15 2007, 10:19 AM~9459119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i GOT to share those. am so fukin happy, cant wait to throw em on my
> glass and do it up all 70s style with patters, bunny ears 8 track and all
> *


JUST LIKE THESE


----------



## ElMonte74'

IDK if it was in here or not but I heard Tru Spokes Inc. is coming back and the wheels will be out this month only they would be standard dish.


----------



## hoppin62

New TRU-Spokes :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 . IDK they still look the same but i wonder how much they'll be :uh: . But i would still like to get my hands on a set of the old ones


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2008, 04:48 PM~9589870
> *New TRU-Spokes  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 2 2008, 04:04 PM~9590008
> *:0 .  IDK they still look the same but i wonder how much they'll be :uh: .  But i would still like to get my hands on a set of the old ones
> *


Probably around $1800 a set (standards)..you can spend the same buying OG's and getting them re-done


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2008, 06:48 PM~9590397
> *Probably around $1800 a set (standards)..you can spend the same buying OG's and getting them re-done
> *


yep..Gboyz and JD with Zenith will redo a set for around 1200.00. I plan on getting my done this month..most will not like tho.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 2 2008, 05:32 PM~9590763
> *yep..Gboyz and JD with Zenith will redo a set for around 1200.00. I plan on getting my done this month..most will not like tho.
> *



All that matters is what you like!  Everyone will have an opinion!! :guns:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2008, 06:45 PM~9591527
> *All that matters is what you like!   Everyone will have an opinion!!  :guns:
> *



X2 ... if everyone ran the same stuff would'nt be cool.


----------



## lo4lyf

i got some 14" standard tru's that are perfect just no caps i want to sell. anyone interested? pm me.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Found the tru spoke center stickers I been looking for like a month!!!...how do I post the pic up?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

What is the diam. of the hub opening? I am talking about the side that the spinner attaches to. Has any one ever seen a hex style spinner? 

Oh and post up pics of those stickers Poorhispanic!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:biggrin: How do i post them? The tru spokes I had were the type that you would bold on the rim, then there was an allen wrech that would hold the spinner with three different screws that you could tighten with the allen wrench. i also have a pic of the rims on the car back in 87...


----------



## firme64impala

My 13's...


----------



## hoppin62

:0 Who made those for you?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 9 2008, 03:52 AM~9646557
> *My 13's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 8 2008, 06:17 PM~9642418
> *What is the diam. of the hub opening? I am talking about the side that the spinner attaches to. Has any one ever seen a hex style spinner?
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 8 2008, 05:17 PM~9642418
> *What is the diam. of the hub opening? I am talking about the side that the spinner attaches to. Has any one ever seen a hex style spinner?
> 
> Oh and post up pics of those stickers Poorhispanic!
> *


Between 3 1/8" - 3 3/16". Are these the hex style caps you are talking about?


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 04:03 AM~9646604
> *:0  Who made those for you?
> *


x2!


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## SUPREME69

WHERES YOUR 3 BARS?





> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 12:31 PM~9649439
> *Between 3 1/8" - 3 3/16".  Are these the hex style caps you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 01:49 PM~9649615
> *WHERES YOUR 3 BARS?
> *



:roflmao: that was my pic... Actually, that was right after I sold my 3 bars :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 PM~9649645
> *:roflmao:  that was my pic...  Actually, that was right after I sold my 3 bars  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH WHAT DO YOU HAVE LEFT?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 PM~9649645
> *:roflmao:  that was my pic...  Actually, that was right after I sold my 3 bars  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


....You know I got my 3 bars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 01:35 PM~9650004
> *....You know I got my 3 bars!!! :biggrin:
> *



prove it :biggrin: rims almost done?


----------



## undr8ed

pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 01:41 PM~9650060
> *prove it  :biggrin:  rims almost done?
> *


Not yet, they're gonna take a little longer because of the holidays. I'll post pics when they are done..... ok, ok, i'll prove it....


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 










DAMN thanks hoppin62

I have the hex caps with the blue chips. They are for sale eventually Im gonna put them up on ebay but I am * taking offers* here first. I will post pics tonight. ... wait I have the ones I got them with... I thought they were the larger tru-ray tru-classic style :happysad: 










Stickers are NOS but are real old so they will still need to be glued in place one had a lil dirt get in between the paper and chip. the old cadillac chips can be included for extra.

If any one is interested PM me, only selling these because I need to get my Tru Rays up and on my car. I am also taking trades for Tru Ray stickers etc.


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 04:12 PM~9650312
> *Not yet, they're gonna take a little longer because of the holidays. I'll post pics when they are done..... ok, ok, i'll prove it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know I think that you should get rid of at least one set. As a child you probably didn't play well with others,huh?


























J/K But really you can't take them with you. :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

still got my 14" standards im tryin to get rid of. doug them out of storage today.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 9 2008, 04:14 PM~9650765
> *You know I think that you should get rid of at least one set. As a child you probably didn't play well with others,huh?
> J/K But really you can't take them with you. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


You'll be postin pics like that before the summer ends :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 03:03 AM~9646604
> *:0  Who made those for you?
> *


Patrick, Ray from Zenith's son.


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2008, 07:14 PM~9651906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You'll be postin pics like that before the summer ends  :biggrin:
> *


You damn right, I think all of us were put on Earth to Keep it Old School !!!
I have a set of Supremes and sooon a set of Tru=Spokes. I'll be in the market for some Tru-Rays. OG not new of course !!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 9 2008, 03:14 PM~9650765
> *You know I think that you should get rid of at least one set. As a child you probably didn't play well with others,huh?
> J/K But really you can't take them with you. :biggrin:
> *


I only got 2 sets left....maybe one up for sale soon!!!!!!MAYBE :biggrin: $$$$ :biggrin: $$$$  ...and no, i didn't play well with others, I always got in fights with them!! :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 06:00 PM~9652402
> *I only got 2 sets left....maybe one up for sale soon!!!!!!MAYBE :biggrin: $$$$ :biggrin: $$$$  ...and no, i didn't play well with others, I always got in fights with them!! :roflmao:
> *



I WANT A SET DO I GET THE SAME HOOK UP PRICE?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9652977
> *I WANT A SET  DO I GET THE SAME HOOK UP PRICE?
> *


If I sell, I will let you know


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2008, 07:06 PM~9653088
> *If I sell, I will let you know
> *



COOL IM GONNA START LOOKING FOR RIMS AGAIN. SEE IF I GET LUCKY


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

does anybody know if these will work with Tru Spokes?Or does anybody have some lug nuts/washers for sale?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 10 2008, 12:25 PM~9659237
> *does anybody know if these will work with Tru Spokes?Or does anybody have some lug nuts/washers for sale?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259
> *


 :thumbsup: or you can just go to your local pepboys and get them. That's where I got mine  They're about the same price.


----------



## hoppin62

These are the ones I want to get ahold of :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 9 2008, 05:09 PM~9650720
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN thanks hoppin62
> 
> I have the hex caps with the blue chips. They are for sale eventually Im gonna put them up on ebay but I am  taking offers here first. I will post pics tonight. ... wait I have the ones I got them with... I thought they were the larger tru-ray tru-classic style :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers are NOS but  are real old so they will still need to be glued in place one had a lil dirt get in between the paper and chip. the old cadillac chips can be included for extra.
> 
> If any one is interested PM me, only selling these because I need to get my Tru Rays up and on my car. I am also taking trades for Tru Ray stickers etc.
> *


hey the blue tru spoke stickers are sitting right in front of me...how do I post the pic!!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 10 2008, 05:33 PM~9661295
> *hey the blue tru spoke stickers are sitting right in front of me...how do I post the pic!!!!
> *


http://photobucket.com/


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 10 2008, 04:33 PM~9661295
> *hey the blue tru spoke stickers are sitting right in front of me...how do I post the pic!!!!
> *


Take the picture, put it on your computer, use the image uploader, select your pic, upload it, copy the script it gives you (for message boards), preview message to see if it shows up. Hope this helps


----------



## undr8ed

I have a set of original, unused TRUSPOKE shank locking lugnuts... Have lock, but minus the box...


Make offer


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Do you need any special lug nuts forr tru rays?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 11 2008, 08:12 PM~9667681
> *Do you need any special lug nuts forr tru rays?
> *


Nah, the caps go over the lug nuts, so you don't see them.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 11 2008, 09:22 AM~9667266
> *I have a set of original, unused TRUSPOKE shank locking lugnuts...  Have lock, but minus the box...
> Make offer
> *


What size 7/16" or 1/2"? Post pics


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 11 2008, 12:57 PM~9668563
> *What size 7/16" or 1/2"? Post pics
> *


I'll get those


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I am selling some chips.All prices include shipping.Postal money order or add $5 for Pay Pal 
Set or for Tru Ray cast chips,$125(one need replated)








Set of three gold Tru Ray cast Chips$100








Set of three Tru Classic chips $100








Set of red plastic inserts for Tru Rays/Classics $25


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 10 2008, 04:32 PM~9660796
> *These are the ones I want to get ahold of :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found some today.I can get you some for $40 shipped in the lower 48.That includes 20 washers and lug nuts.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 11 2008, 10:37 PM~9673167
> *I found some today.I can get you some for $40 shipped in the lower 48.That includes 20 washers and lug nuts.
> *



That's not a bad price... Even better if the washers are stainless!!! The stainless washers I found were almost that price themselves


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9673108
> *I am selling some chips.All prices include shipping.Postal money order or add $5 for Pay Pal
> Set or for Tru Ray cast chips,$125(one need replated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of three gold Tru Ray cast Chips$100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of three Tru Classic chips $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of red plastic inserts for Tru Rays/Classics $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 12 2008, 07:29 AM~9673108
> *I am selling some chips.All prices include shipping.Postal money order or add $5 for Pay Pal
> Set or for Tru Ray cast chips,$125(one need replated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of three gold Tru Ray cast Chips$100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of three Tru Classic chips $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of red plastic inserts for Tru Rays/Classics $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you make a set of 4 plated cast Tru-Ray chips, I'll give you 175 shipped to The Netherlands for that set 

Let me know.

By the way, have you received the flag emblems yet?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I dont have a set of four chrome.The "penny" looking one was a gold that the chrome/gold pelled off.All of these are in good shape.The guy I am getting the Tru Ray stickers from is sick so it will be a minute.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 21 2007, 02:36 PM~9502729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT TRU RAYS & 5/20 ON MY 65  :biggrin:
> *


This car needs these :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 12 2008, 03:10 PM~9674605
> *I dont have a set of four chrome.The "penny" looking one was a gold that the chrome/gold pelled off.All of these are in good shape.The guy I am getting the Tru Ray stickers from is sick so it will be a minute.
> *



I'll take the set of 4, can you PM me a price shipped to The Netherlands?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 12 2008, 07:10 AM~9674605
> *I dont have a set of four chrome.The "penny" looking one was a gold that the chrome/gold pelled off.All of these are in good shape.The guy I am getting the Tru Ray stickers from is sick so it will be a minute.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT !


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 12 2008, 03:53 PM~9674686
> *I'll take the set of 4, can you PM me a price shipped to The Netherlands?
> *


That means I'll take them for the price you posted, you just need to find out shipping to The Netherlands and add that to the listed price, so I can send you the money (ready to go)  

So, SOLD.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2008, 11:09 PM~9676675
> *TTT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on Top for The Tru spokes!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

yo Mike.. YOU know which wy to go.. t-tops and tru spokes for your glass....


nuttin moe nuttin less for the group mofo !


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2008, 04:12 PM~9677226
> *yo Mike.. YOU know which wy to go.. t-tops and tru spokes for your glass....
> nuttin moe nuttin less for the group mofo !
> *



YOU GUYS DONT LIKE HOLLYWOOD TOPS?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

it never rains in socal....



but it does in the mofo old world of europe :uh:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 13 2008, 01:12 AM~9677226
> *yo Mike.. YOU know which wy to go.. t-tops and tru spokes for your glass....
> nuttin moe nuttin less for the group mofo !
> *


have to do the most, i know...
we are working on it!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

don worry man, the frame is stiff enough WITHOUT reinforcement to do a 
holly-top or some like that.. CUT IT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 9 2008, 05:09 PM~9650720
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers are NOS but  are real old so they will still need to be glued in place one had a lil dirt get in between the paper and chip. the old cadillac chips can be included for extra.
> 
> If any one is interested PM me, only selling these because I need to get my Tru Rays up and on my car. I am also taking trades for Tru Ray stickers etc.
> *


pm sent


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 11 2008, 09:22 AM~9667266
> *I have a set of original, unused TRUSPOKE shank locking lugnuts...  Have lock, but minus the box...
> Make offer
> *


PM sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2008, 04:15 PM~9677242
> *it never rains in socal....
> but it does in the mofo old world of europe :uh:
> *



I DONT LIVE IN SOCAL IT RAINS WHERE I LIVE TOO.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

free agent.. like that !


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 12 2008, 05:23 PM~9677647
> *I DONT LIVE IN SOCAL IT RAINS WHERE I LIVE TOO.
> *


 give me your ko's already :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 11 2008, 09:37 PM~9673167
> *I found some today.I can get you some for $40 shipped in the lower 48.That includes 20 washers and lug nuts.
> *


Share the spot homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 12 2008, 06:36 PM~9677721
> *Share the spot homie! :biggrin:
> *


as soon as I clean them out.This place has 8" Mcleans for a go cart. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 12 2008, 06:01 PM~9677528
> *PM sent
> *



Sorry, I've been slacking :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Jan 12 2008, 05:30 PM~9677683-->
> 
> 
> 
> free agent.. like that !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? i stepped out of my car club if thats what your talking about.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jan 12 2008, 05:35 PM~9677715
> *give me your ko's already  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE THEY WORTH TO YOU? EVERYTHING HAS A TAG ON IT.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I like how you put it.... see my side to the left... retired


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 13 2008, 01:49 PM~9682999
> *I like how you put it.... see my side to the left... retired
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 13 2008, 11:21 AM~9682269
> *WHAT ARE THEY WORTH TO YOU? EVERYTHING HAS A TAG ON IT.
> *


Ok :biggrin: $20 each.....that leaves me change for gas to drive all the way to your doorstep and pick them up!! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 13 2008, 04:58 PM~9684266
> *Ok :biggrin: $20 each.....that leaves me change for gas to drive all the way to your doorstep and pick them up!!  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey does anyone knoe if any bodys selling some tru spokes, rays, or classics :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 08:10 PM~9685683
> *Hey does anyone knoe if any bodys selling some tru spokes, rays, or classics :0
> *


I will have some Tru Rays in about 2 weeks.I will also have a set of 14x7 reversed Rockets.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 13 2008, 08:47 PM~9686067
> *I will have some Tru Rays in about 2 weeks.I will also have a set of 14x7 reversed Rockets.
> *


How much for both cause I think those rockets will look good on my dads 57'. unless the pawn shop here still has the 14 x 7 standard rockets :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9686272
> *How much for both cause I think those rockets will look good on my dads 57'.  unless the pawn shop here still has the 14 x 7 standard rockets :0
> *


the standard Rockets are all over, but they are not lowrider related,the reverse are a tougher to find.I am trying to work a deal on both sets,I will let you know.I am close enough that you can pick them up also.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

My homie just picked these up,on a scale from 1-10 they are a 9+.Not a single speck of road rash,thanks to the big ass tires.The backs look as good as the fronts.There is a little rust on the lug holes but will polish out.We need one cap sticker.These are going to look good on his black 62 SS :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 13 2008, 08:53 PM~9686825
> *My homie just picked these up,on a scale from 1-10 they are a 9+.Not a single speck of road rash,thanks to the big ass tires.The backs look as good as the fronts.There is a little rust on the lug holes but will polish out.We need one cap sticker.These are going to look good on his black 62 SS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! He must have spent a pretty penny


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

nah,he got treated fairly...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 13 2008, 08:47 PM~9686067
> *I will have some Tru Rays in about 2 weeks.I will also have a set of 14x7 reversed Rockets.
> *


I want the rockets


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

what do rockets look like?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2008, 07:02 PM~9690457
> *what do rockets look like?
> *


They look kinda like supremes


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 14 2008, 10:28 AM~9690652
> *They look kinda like supremes
> *


but way better.I hate Supremes!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 14 2008, 10:18 AM~9691031
> *but way better.I hate Supremes!
> *



for real? i like them all even the appliance style. my goal is to own a set of each style of wheel.

trus, classics, rays, cragars....etc


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 14 2008, 11:20 AM~9691042
> *for real? i like them all even the appliance style. my goal is to own a set of each style of wheel.
> 
> trus, classics, rays, cragars....etc
> *


for real,I wouldnt take a set if someone gave them to me.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiix to school my ass plz :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 14 2008, 12:20 PM~9691042
> *for real? i like them all even the appliance style. my goal is to own a set of each style of wheel.
> 
> trus, classics, rays, cragars....etc
> *



I'm doing the same...
I had somebody just contact me on a other board about some 14x6 Rockets they want to get rid of but there standards   
I'm getting closer and closer to finding a set....

My New Years Resolution is to be the EastCoast Saul [email protected]!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 14 2008, 11:57 AM~9691356
> *I'm doing the same...
> I had somebody just contact me on a other board about some 14x6 Rockets they want to get rid of but there standards
> I'm getting closer and closer to finding a set....
> 
> My New Years Resolution is to be the EastCoast Saul [email protected]!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: TO ALL THE HOMIES HERE ON THE TRU SPOKE THREAD IM SORRY IF IM NOT ANSWERING BACK QUICK ENOUGH ON THOSE PMs MY COMPUTER AT HOME IS FUCKED UP SO I DONT HAVE ACCESS TO A COMPUTER ONLY AT WORK :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 AM~9691356
> *I'm doing the same...
> I had somebody just contact me on a other board about some 14x6 Rockets they want to get rid of but there standards
> I'm getting closer and closer to finding a set....
> 
> My New Years Resolution is to be the EastCoast Saul [email protected]!!
> *



we just need a midwest we got overseas covered


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2008, 09:02 AM~9690457
> *what do rockets look like?
> *


Here you go homie...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 14 2008, 02:59 PM~9692420
> *Here you go homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I about spit my pop out through my nose.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thats funny right there!!

You heard him guys--Saul's computer is down so everybody grab up all the old school spokes and caps you can!!

Preme & I will handle all of Saul pm's for him... :biggrin: 

We got jokes, spokes & smokes--lets light'em up!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 14 2008, 10:59 PM~9692420
> *Here you go homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 14 2008, 02:26 PM~9692648
> *I about spit my pop out through my nose.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats funny right there!!
> 
> You heard him guys--Saul's computer is down so everybody grab up all the old school spokes and caps you can!!
> 
> Preme & I will handle all of Saul pm's for him... :biggrin:
> 
> We got jokes, spokes & smokes--lets light'em up!
> *


HAHAHA IM CHECKING THE NEWS PAPERS THOE MAYBE ILL FIND A SET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 14 2008, 12:59 PM~9692420
> *Here you go homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2008, 09:02 AM~9690457
> *what do rockets look like?
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Now thats what i'm talking about....Thats off the meter right there!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jan 15 2008, 06:23 AM~9697302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT'S beautifull! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey for the rockets did they come with the 3 spoke cap or were there some that had regular caps. cause the rockets at this pawn shop have the 3 spoke cap on it :dunno: . oh and for the old school wheel lovers my set of 15x7 Appliance Wheels :0 


















. Ok and does everybody remember Starsky & Hutch you know the wheels the Torino had where those Appliance to cause me and my home boy have the same wheels on our cars. Oh and my homie is looking for a set of the same Appliance Wheels also

well heres a pic of them on my dads 72' AMC Javelin SST


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jan 14 2008, 09:23 PM~9697302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like SAUL'S TWINN :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

II JUST GOT A SET OF 4 14X7 REVERSE ROCKETS YESTERDAY TOO BAD I CANT POST PICTURES


----------



## swick-1

FOR SALE







14X8


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 16 2008, 09:52 AM~9708996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14X8
> *


WHATS UP TRINO


----------



## swick-1

WHATS UP SAUL. LETTING THEM GO . :banghead:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 16 2008, 09:52 AM~9708996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14X8
> *


price tag?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:52 AM~9708996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14X8
> *








What up Trino :wave: Tapatio and limon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 10 2007, 12:09 AM~7224130
> *It can be a custom one. See if you have the centre piece you can take it to shops that specialise in spoked wheels and choose and kind of rim and have them make it that way.
> *


Thouse cant be 13's the knock off is to far away from the rim i dont think they ever were made but i did use to own som 13 inch Mc Lean wire wheels but they had a big center like a tru classic.


----------



## firme64impala

There's a set of Rockets on eBay but two are 14x9's.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9719078
> *Thouse cant be 13's the knock off is to far away from the rim i dont think they ever were made but i did use to own som 13 inch Mc Lean wire wheels but they had a big center like a tru classic.
> *


They are 13's. Take a look on page 32 of this topic. JCD has some 13's that he posted up in this topic


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 17 2008, 06:41 PM~9721736
> *There's a set of Rockets on eBay but two are 14x9's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE EXACTLY LIKE MINES BUT MINE ARE 14X7


----------



## Loco SS

What brand inner tubes for TRU-SPOKES ??? 
Regular inner tubes have an offset to the center off the wheel, making it difficult to air up and keep them from tearing at the valve stem. 
I would like to put tubes in mine as a precautionary measure.
Anyone ??? :dunno:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 19 2008, 08:19 AM~9732795
> *What brand inner tubes for TRU-SPOKES ???
> Regular inner tubes have an offset to the center off the wheel, making it difficult to air up and keep them from tearing at the valve stem.
> I would like to put tubes in mine as a precautionary measure.
> Anyone ??? :dunno:
> *



I've never had a problem :dunno:



I had a valve that leaked once, but that was it...


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

14X7 ROCKETS REVERSE


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NOTICE THE DIFFERNCE ON THESE TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS THERE SMALLER AND MORE ROUND ALSO THESE DONT HAVE CLAMPS THEY HAVE THREADS AND SCREW ON WITH AN ADAPTER I BELIEVE THESE CAME OUT FIRST THEN THE ONES WITH THE CLAMPS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2008, 11:16 PM~9744282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 20 2008, 11:26 PM~9744328
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *



MY RIMS DONE? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 21 2008, 12:26 AM~9744328
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2008, 12:30 AM~9744347
> *MY RIMS DONE? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Q-VO SUPREME


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2008, 11:36 PM~9744372
> *:wave:  :wave: Q-VO SUPREME
> *



WHAT UP SAUL IMMA SEND YOU A PM


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Glad to see you back homie!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9744347
> *MY RIMS DONE? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I can't wait to get them back and take pics, then off to Amsterdam they go :tears:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2008, 11:35 PM~9744365
> *WHATS UP SAMMY
> *



:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2008, 11:37 PM~9744375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing can fade these!


----------



## bigdaddy805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2008, 11:37 PM~9744375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER

dont mean to change the subject but anyone know what a boman 8 track player worth?

i remember reading on a thread around here and someone had one, just wanted to know what they are worth.

thanks in advance.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

dont mean to change the subject but anyone know what a boman 8 track player worth?

i remember reading on a thread around here and someone had one, just wanted to know what they are worth.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

40 bucks on ebay


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 21 2008, 01:46 PM~9747539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 1938_MASTER

the one i have


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 21 2008, 01:57 PM~9747620
> *the one i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dayum...That nice....Love them sh!ts man..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 21 2008, 07:31 PM~9750428
> *Dayum...That nice....Love them sh!ts man..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 07:19 PM~9750324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just met the owner of this ride, He's a real good guy and has tons of good info.


----------



## SAUL

YUP HES FROM GROUPE REAL COOL GUY WITH ALOT OF BEAUTIFUL CARS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 08:10 PM~9751456
> *YUP HES FROM GROUPE REAL COOL GUY WITH ALOT OF BEAUTIFUL CARS
> *



i met that guy in hawaiian gardens just cant remember his name. he was saying he had another glasshouse for sale at the show.


----------



## SAUL

HIS NAME IS DONALD


----------



## bigdaddy805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 06:18 PM~9750315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## undr8ed

Sorry it took so long for those that were interested... :biggrin:

Tru=spoke locking lugnuts 1/2", center stickers, and a continental kit locking lug...



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

I NEED THAT INSTRUCTION BOOKLET :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:angry: :angry: at this topc. Too many goodies, gets me thinking. I just need to finish my car :0


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 22 2008, 03:41 PM~9757156
> *I NEED THAT INSTRUCTION BOOKLET :biggrin:
> *



That is gonna be "wall art" :biggrin:


Just sold my last extra


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 22 2008, 02:53 PM~9757259
> *That is gonna be "wall art"  :biggrin:
> Just sold my last extra
> *



YOU DONT NEED WALL ART :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 22 2008, 03:59 PM~9757299
> *YOU DONT NEED WALL ART :biggrin:
> *



nor do I *need* to build engines on these tabletops  :roflmao:



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

JERK! :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 22 2008, 04:08 PM~9757387
> *JERK! :biggrin:
> *



Fucked up part is now I gotta find new bases cus my tru=spokes were holding them up :roflmao:



Lowrider tears: "I sold my table bases" :tears: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 22 2008, 03:10 PM~9757404
> *Fucked up part is now I gotta find new bases cus my tru=spokes were holding them up  :roflmao:
> Lowrider tears:  "I sold my table bases"  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 22 2008, 02:53 PM~9757259
> *That is gonna be "wall art"  :biggrin:
> Just sold my last extra
> *


I agree with Supreme, you don't need wall art 
:nono: wall paint looks much better than cluttered walls :biggrin: you need to sell that booklet! You can send it to me, I will give it to him in a safe and well protected manner! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 22 2008, 07:03 PM~9758691
> *I agree with Supreme, you don't need wall art
> :nono: wall paint looks much better than cluttered walls  :biggrin: you need to sell that booklet! You can send it to me, I will give it to him in a safe and well protected manner!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120214257751


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9750386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

FROM HEARTBREAKER THE MOVIE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## kandylac

THEY JUST DON'T MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2008, 09:59 PM~9760356
> *THEY JUST DON'T MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## kandylac

I TALKED TO A GUY THAT CLAIMS HE IS REPRODUCING TRU SPOKES, HE WAS AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET. IS THIS POSSIBLE?


----------



## SAUL

YEAH WAS HE A WHITE GUY AND HE HAD A SET THERE WITH HIM DID HE TELL YOU THE PRICE HE WANTS 1800 A SET :nono: :loco: :yes:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 10:11 PM~9760449
> *YEAH WAS HE A WHITE GUY AND HE HAD A SET THERE WITH HIM DID HE TELL YOU THE PRICE HE WANTS 1800 A SET  :nono:  :loco:  :yes:
> *


YES, WHAT IS THE 411 ON THIS CAT?


----------



## SAUL

THAT GUY IS ALWAYS THERE I HAD HIS CARD BUT I DONT REMEMBER WERE I LEFT IT THERES SOME TRU SPOKES FOR SALE RIGHT NOW I SAW THEM IN PERSON THEY DONT LOOK BAD YOU SHOULD HIT UP THE SELLER HOPPIN62 ON HERE HE WANTS LESS THAN HALF OF WHAT THE GAVACHO AT POMONA IS ASKING FOR THEM PLUS THE ONES AT POMONA THE SPOKES ARE DIFFERENT THEY GO FROM THICK TO THIN LIKE THE CHINAS


----------



## kandylac

THATS THE WAY THE OLD SPOKES WENT, HE SAID HIS SPOKES ARE STAINLESS IF THATS THE CASE THAT WOULD CURE THE PROBLEM OF RUSTING SPOKES LIKE THE OLD ONES DID. BY THE WAY I HAVE THE GUY'S CARD IF YOU NEED HIS #


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2007, 05:27 PM~9438224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2008, 10:25 PM~9760553
> *THATS THE WAY THE OLD SPOKES WENT, HE SAID HIS SPOKES ARE STAINLESS IF THATS THE CASE THAT WOULD CURE THE PROBLEM OF RUSTING SPOKES LIKE THE OLD ONES DID. BY THE WAY I HAVE THE GUY'S CARD IF YOU NEED HIS #
> *


THE SPOKES ON THE O.G ONES ARE THICK THE ONES HE IS USING ARE DIFFERENT G BOYS CAN MAKE YOU A SET ALL THEY NEED IS THE CENTER HUBS JUST TAKE THEM 4 CENTER HUBS AND THEY WILL MAKE THEM FROM 13" 14" 15" BUT THEY USE THE CORRECT SPOKE


----------



## kandylac

PERFECT THANKS, HOW DIFICULT IS IT TO GET THE CENTER HUBS?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 09:30 PM~9760584
> *THE SPOKES ON THE O.G ONES ARE THICK THE ONES HE IS USING ARE DIFFERENT G BOYS CAN MAKE YOU A SET ALL THEY NEED IS THE CENTER HUBS JUST TAKE THEM 4 CENTER HUBS AND THEY WILL MAKE THEM FROM 13" 14" 15" BUT THEY USE THE CORRECT SPOKE
> *



thats all you need is a hub? no rim or spokes? do you know the exact cost to make a set?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 22 2008, 10:33 PM~9760615
> *thats all you need is a hub? no rim or spokes? do you know the exact cost to make a set?
> *


I WILL CALL OSCAR FROM G BOYS TOMORROW AND ASK HIM HOW MUCH WILL IT BE


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 09:54 PM~9760315
> *FROM HEARTBREAKER THE MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 So thats what my 5.20's will look like if they were on some Tru's :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2008, 10:32 PM~9760603
> *PERFECT THANKS, HOW DIFICULT IS IT TO GET THE CENTER HUBS?
> *


JUST COME ACROSS ANY SIZE TRU SPOKE WHO CARES IF THE SPOKES AND NIPPLES ARE BEAT UP EVEN THE DISH BUT YOUR NOT GOING TO USE THEM ANYWAYS JUST MAKE SURE THE CENTERS ARE CLEAN WITH NO SIGNS OF GRINDING ANYWHERE AND TAKE THEM APART


----------



## kandylac

SAUL CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT CITY 'G' BOYS IS LOCATED IN?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2008, 10:40 PM~9760662
> *SAUL CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT CITY 'G' BOYS IS LOCATED IN?
> *


CITY OF BELL GARDENS CA. (562) 806-3777


----------



## kandylac

THANKS FOR THE 411 , NEXT TIME YOUR AT POMONA I OWE AT LEAST A COLD ONE. WE'LL KEEP IN CONTACT. peace.


----------



## SAUL

ANYTIME CAMARADA


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 22 2008, 09:36 PM~9760634-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL CALL OSCAR FROM G BOYS TOMORROW AND ASK HIM HOW MUCH WILL IT BE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks saul
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209impala_@Jan 22 2008, 09:39 PM~9760652
> *:0 So thats what my 5.20's will look like if they were on some Tru's :biggrin:
> *



trus would look bad ass on the shaggin' wagon


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 22 2008, 10:56 PM~9760772
> *trus would look bad ass on the shaggin' wagon
> *


I'll stick with my starwires :biggrin: Oh shit :angry: their 13's, still cant use them 5.20's


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 23 2008, 07:08 AM~9762061
> *I'll stick with my starwires :biggrin: Oh shit :angry: their 13's, still cant use them 5.20's
> *


How you gonna say that without postin pics??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
C'mon homie....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 23 2008, 05:08 AM~9762061
> *I'll stick with my starwires :biggrin: Oh shit :angry: their 13's, still cant use them 5.20's
> *



well then sell me your 5.20s if your niot gonna need them :biggrin: you can take them to turlock :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 09:12 AM~9762666
> *well then sell me your 5.20s if your niot gonna need them :biggrin: you can take them to turlock :biggrin:
> *


You could've had them but you didnt want to kick down that light bar


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 AM~9762899
> *You could've had them but you didnt want to kick down that light bar
> *



you didnt tell me you had 5.20s though else it would have been yours.


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 09:54 AM~9763019
> *you didnt tell me you had 5.20s though else it would have been yours.
> *


YES I DID, HOOK IT UP I NOW YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 23 2008, 12:17 PM~9764609
> *YES I DID, HOOK IT UP I NOW YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: let me get back to you and we'll do this for sure


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 AM~9762899
> *You could've had them but you didnt want to kick down that light bar
> *


What!!?? Supreme has 2 light bars?? :0 Shame on you Supreme for not telling me, now for the BIG Question... :biggrin: ........how much??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 23 2008, 01:50 PM~9765181
> *What!!?? Supreme has 2 light bars?? :0  Shame on you Supreme for not telling me, now for the BIG Question... :biggrin: ........how much??
> *




:biggrin: YOU NEVER SEEN THE PIC


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 01:53 PM~9765201
> *:biggrin: YOU NEVER SEEN THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My bad, I have seen the pic and been told they were yours! :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin62

What about these forgotten about ugly ass rims? :barf: :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 23 2008, 06:24 PM~9766724
> *What about these forgotten about ugly ass rims?  :barf:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## hoppin62

My latest addition... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God damn it........Your starting to get worse than SAUL!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 24 2008, 03:43 PM~9774780
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> God damn it........Your starting to get worse than SAUL!!
> *



:roflmao: naw....Saul is the man!  That guy has some good luck


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Look at whats in front of you and talk about some 'good luck'!!!

Serious, Nice Score...whats the scoop on themm??


----------



## hoppin62

Got my 2 sets of OG's, now the rest is yours!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

How did you find them??...They look really clean...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I cant stop staring at them....Good thing it not your girl cause i'm 'Eye [email protected] the sh!t out of them!!!'..............


----------



## Loco SS

Whaddayallthink ???

Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Goddamn, i'm feeling like i'm at a titty bar!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 24 2008, 04:19 PM~9775114
> *How did you find them??...They look really clean...
> *


I got them through one of my dad's homies


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 24 2008, 09:00 PM~9775540
> *Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



loooks sweet :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 24 2008, 05:00 PM~9775540
> *Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Were those the ones undr8ed sold? I wanted those!  Hows the edges on those?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 04:41 PM~9774764
> *My latest addition... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT THESE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 24 2008, 06:00 PM~9775540
> *Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICEEE


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 24 2008, 05:05 PM~9775595
> *Goddamn, i'm feeling like i'm at a titty bar!!
> *


LMAO :roflmao: Got to love the titty bars! If I had all the money I've spent in there I have a Bently to put my rays on!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked sweet homie!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 24 2008, 05:00 PM~9775540
> *Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JUST NEED THE 3 BARS TO FINISH THEM OFF.


----------



## SAUL

3 BARS SWEET THE 2 PRONGS LOOK PROPER THOE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2008, 09:12 PM~9778245
> *3 BARS SWEET THE 2 PRONGS LOOK PROPER THOE
> *


ID RATHER HAVE A 2 OR 3 BAR THAN JUST THE ROUND CAPS. SPEAKING OF CAPS THERES 2 NOS ON EBAY RIGHT NOW. HOPPIN62 JUST IN CASE YOU HAVENT SEEN THEM YET.


----------



## SAUL

SSSHHHHHHHH IM THE HIGHEST BIDDER :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Hipstreet

> Whaddayallthink ???
> 
> Thanks to undr8ed and of course Saul for the info... I have only mounted 1 on the car because it's below zero out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great :biggrin:
> what kind of tires are you using?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 24 2008, 09:17 PM~9778306
> *HOPPIN62 JUST IN CASE YOU HAVENT SEEN THEM YET.
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2008, 09:29 PM~9778429
> *SSSHHHHHHHH IM THE HIGHEST BIDDER  :biggrin:  J/K
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 07:24 PM~9775766
> *:thumbsup:    Were those the ones undr8ed sold? I wanted those!  Hows the edges on those?
> *


Some had a little rash and some nipples were a little rusty. Not real bad, I'll post better pics once I mount all of them.


----------



## Firefly

Got a little package from Jaime today.










Thanks man


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 25 2008, 05:12 AM~9779941
> *Some had a little rash and some nipples were a little rusty. Not real bad, I'll post better pics once I mount all of them.
> *



I tried to call them 100%  :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 25 2008, 09:11 AM~9780642
> *Got a little package from Jaime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> *


awesome.You building an aircraft set up?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 25 2008, 08:17 PM~9781638
> *awesome.You building an aircraft set up?
> *


Just some aircraft components for looks, will have custom blocks etc.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 23 2008, 06:24 PM~9766724
> *What about these forgotten about ugly ass rims?  :barf:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IDK, they'd look nice on 60-87 trucks


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 AM~9781812
> *IDK, they'd look nice on 60-87 trucks
> *


yeah, maybe


----------



## STRAY 52

SO I SEEN A SET OF THE "NEW" TRU SPOKES. AT FIRST GLANCE THEY LOOK IDENTICAL BUT THEY DO HAVE MANY CHANGES. THE MOST NOTICEABLE ARE THE SHORTER SPOKES. THE RIM RING ANG HUB ARE DIFFERENT ASWELL. AND THEY COME WITH A ALUMINUM DONUT HUB CAPS.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2008, 01:31 PM~9782551
> *yeah, maybe
> *


 HEY SAMMY THANKS FOR THE SPINERS! THEY MATCH MY RIMS REAL GOOD! DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO POLISH THEM JUST WIPED THEM DOWN!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 25 2008, 12:46 PM~9782663
> *HEY SAMMY THANKS FOR THE SPINERS! THEY MATCH MY RIMS REAL GOOD! DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO POLISH THEM JUST WIPED THEM DOWN!
> *


Naw, thank you homie!...I think I got the better part of the trade :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 25 2008, 12:02 PM~9781504
> *I tried to call them 100%    :biggrin:
> *


Believe me I ain't bitchin' My car is over 40 years old and now looks alot better with era correct wheels !!! Thanks


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 25 2008, 02:45 PM~9782654
> *SO I SEEN A SET OF THE "NEW" TRU SPOKES. AT FIRST GLANCE THEY LOOK IDENTICAL BUT THEY DO HAVE MANY CHANGES. THE MOST NOTICEABLE ARE THE SHORTER SPOKES. THE RIM RING ANG HUB ARE DIFFERENT ASWELL. AND THEY COME WITH A ALUMINUM DONUT HUB CAPS.
> *




What about when you get some restored by places like G-Boyz or have 15's made into 14's??...Anybody know??


----------



## Loco SS

So I get my wheels and clean them up and re-seal them. Because I'm not wealthy like most of the assholes on Off-Topic ( HAHAHA ) I decided to paint the small spots on the rusted spokes and I bought a spray can of Dupli-Color Chrome . I know what you guys are thinking but just wait. I sprayed some paint on a piece of foil and used a few Q-Tips to cover the rusted spots. I prepped the spots with steel wool and painted the back of the wheel first and it looked good enough so I did the front of the wheel, the part that is really important.
My plan was to let it dry and use clear nail polish to cover the spots that I had painted the night before. Guess what. I couldn't tell which nipples and which spokes I had painted. I'll post pics as soon as I can, I still can't believe how well that worked.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 25 2008, 02:41 PM~9783447
> *What about when you get some restored by places like G-Boyz or have 15's made into 14's??...Anybody know??
> *


I've seen "G" Boyz work, they are top notch  all you need is the hub...spokes, nipples and dishes can be made to order  I got a set of Tru-Spokes at "G" Boyz I should be getting them shortly and I will be posting up pictures on this topic when they are done.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 25 2008, 03:06 PM~9783643
> *So I get my wheels and clean them up and re-seal them. Because I'm not wealthy like most of the assholes on Off-Topic ( HAHAHA ) I decided to paint the small spots on the rusted spokes and I bought a spray can of Dupli-Color Chrome . I know what you guys are thinking but just wait. I sprayed some paint on a piece of foil and used a few Q-Tips to cover the rusted spots. I prepped the spots with steel wool and painted the back of the wheel first and it looked good enough so I did the front of the wheel, the part that is really important.
> My plan was to let it dry and use clear nail polish to cover the spots that I had painted the night before. Guess what. I couldn't tell which nipples and which spokes I had painted. I'll post pics as soon as I can, I still can't believe how well that worked.
> *



You have to do with what you got or can afford  ....They way of life!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2008, 07:46 PM~9784735
> *I've seen "G" Boyz work, they are top notch   all you need is the hub...spokes, nipples and dishes can be made to order  I got a set of Tru-Spokes at "G" Boyz I should be getting them shortly and I will be posting up pictures on this topic when they are done.
> *



Are those the ones you got from RJ67, that came from ME, i got off Glasshouse (???) that came from the one and only SAUL???... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I def. want to see them done!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 25 2008, 08:01 PM~9785635
> *Are those the ones you got from RJ67, that came from ME, i got off Glasshouse (???) that came from the one and only SAUL???... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I def. want to see them done!!
> *


No, I got these ones from Supreme69. The ones that have been around the world and back are sitting as is. They are too clean to take apart!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2008, 01:31 PM~9782551
> *yeah, maybe
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2008, 10:21 PM~9786262
> *No, I  got these ones from Supreme69. The ones that have been around the world and back are sitting as is. They are too clean to take apart!
> *


pics?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 26 2008, 01:16 AM~9787677
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

This pic hurts..I feel like a bad mother who gave her kids up for crack!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 26 2008, 06:30 AM~9788159
> *This pic hurts..I feel like a bad mother who gave her kids up for crack!!
> *



:roflmao: Don't worry, your kids are in good hands now! :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

What up RJ67 :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

thats fuckin nice :0


----------



## oldskool 67

Yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 reverse next to me.


----------



## 209impala

I found a set online and dude said he wanted $100 for them the pics looked ok and he says they have no curb marks on them but have the usual rust from sitting in storage. I was supposed to meet him on Sunday to see them but now he's caling me to go look at them today and get this now he has 3 other guys that want them :angry: after he told me Wednesday that I had first crack at them. Anyway I have to meet him at 5 and hopefully nobody else shows up and puts me in a bidding war! I think thats what he wants, anyway we'll see what happens. If I get them I'll post some pics.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Are those the True Classics in the background to the left???


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 26 2008, 03:51 PM~9791011
> *I found a set online and dude said he wanted $100 for them the pics looked ok and he says they have no curb marks on them but have the usual rust from sitting in storage. I was supposed to meet him on Sunday to see them but now he's caling me to go look at them today and get this now he has 3 other guys that want them :angry: after he told me Wednesday that I had first crack at them. Anyway I have to meet him at 5 and hopefully nobody else shows up and puts me in a bidding war! I think thats what he wants, anyway we'll see what happens. If I get them I'll post some pics.
> *



damn it i just got off the phone with frank he didnt get the wheels. frank lets jump him :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 26 2008, 06:50 PM~9791597
> *damn it i just got off the phone with frank he didnt get the wheels. frank lets jump him :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know I felt like doing this to that fucker :twak: after he told me I had to go into a bidding war with this other guy. Turns out the other guy was Dave (64ssdrop) from Turlock, he ended up getting them for $150 since I wasnt going to bid against him seeing that he brought more money than me  Oh well he got a clean set of 14x7's and I better not see them for sale on here


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 26 2008, 06:37 PM~9791547
> *Are those the True Classics in the background to the left???
> *


No, that was a T-Bird style wheel. They haven't started making the Tru Classics yet.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 26 2008, 07:34 PM~9791954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You know I felt like doing this to that fucker :twak: after he told me I had to go into a bidding war with this other guy. Turns out the other guy was Dave (64ssdrop) from Turlock, he ended up getting them for $150 since I wasnt going to bid against him seeing that he brought more money than me   Oh well he got a clean set of 14x7's and I better not see them for sale on here
> *


I was hoping you would get those Tru's Frank. I was gonna tell you to bring em to SD next time you came down. I got some spotligts you might of been interested in.


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 27 2008, 12:34 AM~9793816
> *I was hoping you would get those Tru's Frank. I was gonna tell you to bring em to SD next time you came down. I got some spotligts you might of been interested in.
> *


 :0 you got a pm


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 27 2008, 12:45 AM~9790986
> *Yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 reverse next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats looking crazy!


----------



## SUPREME69

check out my new scores. i got the 2 black ones and the white one yesterday at the swap. the chain ive had for along time. i know this has nothing to do with trus but we dont have a thread for old school accessories so i thought id share them in here....hmmm maybe we should start one so we can post our new finds for wheels, steering wheels, color bars etc.


----------



## lo4lyf

still got my standards, someone shoot me a offer.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 27 2008, 04:33 PM~9797601
> *still got my standards, someone shoot me a offer.
> *


standard trus? 14s? 15s? can you post some pics?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 26 2008, 04:45 PM~9790986
> *Yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 reverse next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I talked to them to today. The quality looked really good. they said $1600 for a set. Of course everything is negotiable. Prolly better just to buy new??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9797567
> *check out my new scores. i got the 2 black ones and the white one yesterday at the swap. the chain ive had for along time. i know this has nothing to do with trus but we dont have a thread for old school accessories so i thought id share them in here....hmmm maybe we should start one so we can post our new finds for wheels, steering wheels, color bars etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice come up supreme now sell me the white one or the chain  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2008, 09:27 PM~9799959
> *nice come up supreme now sell me the white one or the chain    :biggrin:
> *



i messed up big time, one of the black wheels i bought the guy had a og chain sitting there also for $50. i remembered hoppin62 was looking for one i went back and it was gone. i should have asked for a package deal on both wheels.


the wheel with the horn cap i got as soon as i walked in, i walked by the same spot later on and they had the white one out there. i was like "hey this wasnt out here earlier" dude told me oh yeah we forgot it in the truck. i asked if they had anymore before i walked away this time.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2008, 09:47 PM~9800103
> *i messed up big time, one of the black wheels i bought the guy had a og chain sitting there also for $50. i remembered hoppin62 was looking for one i went back and it was gone. i should have asked for a package deal on both wheels.
> the wheel with the horn cap i got as soon as i walked in, i walked by the same spot later on and they had the white one out there. i was like "hey this wasnt out here earlier" dude told me oh yeah we forgot it in the truck. i asked if they had anymore before i walked away this time.
> *



:tears:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 27 2008, 10:04 PM~9800238
> *:tears:
> *



sorry bro. i kick myself in the ass for that. i went to check it out 4 times and left it there i didnt wanna spend the $50 just to sit on it. when i remembered it was too late it was gone. ill ask around i might be able to score one around here.


----------



## SUPREME69

does anyone need a couple rocket caps? i scored 2 of those also. i got 3 extra western star wire caps too. thats one of them in the pic i got the other two i just won on ebay.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2008, 04:37 PM~9797632
> *I talked to them to today. The quality looked really good. they said $1600 for a set. Of course everything is negotiable. Prolly better just to buy new??
> *


The OG ones are 45 spoke. The new ones according to the website are 50 spoke.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2008, 11:12 PM~9800305
> *does anyone need a couple rocket caps? i scored 2 of those also. i got 3 extra western star wire caps too. thats one of them in the pic i got the other two i just won on ebay.
> *


ROCKET CAPS CUANTO $$$$$


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2008, 12:44 PM~9803921
> *ROCKET CAPS CUANTO $$$$$
> *



DIRTY RAT HAS DIBS WAITING TO SEE IF HE WANTS THEM. IF HE PASSES THERE YOURS.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9797567
> *check out my new scores. i got the 2 black ones and the white one yesterday at the swap. the chain ive had for along time. i know this has nothing to do with trus but we dont have a thread for old school accessories so i thought id share them in here....hmmm maybe we should start one so we can post our new finds for wheels, steering wheels, color bars etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How come you left the green flake one????? :biggrin:


----------



## FreddieD

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 27 2008, 07:01 AM~9794341
> *damn thats looking crazy!
> *



Just called to order a set, they are testing now. They will be ready in a month or so.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 28 2008, 02:07 PM~9804584
> *How come you left the green flake one?????  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE WAS IT AT? I DIDNT SEE IT ELSE IT PROBABLY WOULD HAVE BEEN IN MY HANDS :biggrin: YOU SCORE ANYTHING OUT THERE? DO YOU KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF THAT GUY WITH THE AIRCRAFT PARTS?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 28 2008, 02:51 PM~9803963
> *DIRTY RAT HAS DIBS WAITING TO SEE IF HE WANTS THEM. IF HE PASSES THERE YOURS.
> *



I'll take them...Somebody outbid on e-bay too... :angry: :angry:

Preme--Goodlooking bro and sorry Saul--you know i got mad love for you homie but you created a monster over these things now!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 28 2008, 05:54 PM~9806545
> *I'll take them...Somebody outbid on e-bay too... :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Preme--Goodlooking bro and sorry Saul--you know i got mad love for you homie but you created a monster over these things now!! :biggrin:
> *



MAN IF I WOULD HAVE KNOWN YOU GUYS WERE LOOKING FOR ROCKET CAPS I WOULD HAVE GRABBED THE OTHER 6 I SEEN. NEXT TIME


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn, I would have loved to have them....I would give Saul 3 tho for 'general purpose'!!!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: its all good theres enough for eveybody i hope


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 28 2008, 04:57 PM~9805393
> *WHERE WAS IT AT? I DIDNT SEE IT ELSE IT PROBABLY WOULD HAVE BEEN IN MY HANDS :biggrin:  YOU SCORE ANYTHING OUT THERE? DO YOU KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF THAT GUY WITH THE AIRCRAFT PARTS?
> *


Green Flake DoNut was on the grass.Near the middle.$75 tho.

No, I didnt buy a whole lot.My repop blinds pretty much ate up my weekly allowance :biggrin: I was gonna bag a set of Artileries but I thought my homie would go back for them and he didnt.+ I was too lazy to drag them chits all the way out to the south 40 where I parked.LOL

Hooked a homie up with some $50 older Zenith 3 bar KO's  never been hit.
I shoulda bought them for myself but I knew he was rollin chinas on 'real' zenith wires so he needed them worse then me. :biggrin: 

Yeah, Ill shoot you his number


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 28 2008, 11:34 PM~9810313-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  its all good theres enough for eveybody i hope
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> theres plenty out there
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Jan 28 2008, 11:48 PM~9810416
> *Green Flake DoNut was on the grass.Near the middle.$75 tho.
> 
> No, I didnt buy a whole lot.My repop blinds pretty much ate up my weekly allowance :biggrin: I was gonna bag a set of Artileries but I thought my homie would go back for them and he didnt.+ I was too lazy to drag them chits all the way out to the south 40 where I parked.LOL
> 
> Hooked a homie up with some $50 older Zenith 3 bar KO's  never been hit.
> I shoulda bought them for myself but I knew he was rollin chinas on 'real' zenith wires so he needed them worse then me. :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, Ill shoot you his number
> *



the zentih k/o were they the ones gerald with the 67 wagon was selling? those are the only ones i seen


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

nice oldschool pic! Id never hop mine though.... 

btw - those are linc caps on a deuce chevy? :around:


----------



## hoppin62

:uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 29 2008, 03:21 PM~9814464
> *nice oldschool pic! Id never hop mine though....
> 
> btw - those are linc caps on a deuce chevy?  :around:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA .... I was going to say that but I figured you guys were tired of me brining stuff like that up :biggrin: Still a great pic! Hoppers have come a long way!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

yeah u know... nothing bad wrong with that but i figured back in the day it
must have been easy to get em chevy flags...


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2008, 11:12 PM~9778245
> *3 BARS SWEET THE 2 PRONGS LOOK PROPER THOE
> *


I just ordered a set from a place in Illinois. I'll post picks. Saul that's the guy I told you about.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 29 2008, 04:21 PM~9814464
> *nice oldschool pic! Id never hop mine though....
> 
> btw - those are linc caps on a deuce chevy?  :around:
> *


yes it was my pops 62


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 29 2008, 04:23 PM~9814955
> *yes it was my pops 62
> *


Killer... ask him about the lincoln caps? They match the color perfect ... was that why? Any more pics of the whole car? One of these days Ill get around to scanning the only pic I have of my uncles 39.

What does your pop have now?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jan 29 2008, 04:22 PM~9814942
> *I just ordered a set from a place in Illinois. I'll post picks. Saul that's the guy I told you about.
> *


orale post pictures when you get them


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 28 2008, 02:23 AM~9801113
> *The OG ones are 45 spoke. The new ones according to the website are 50 spoke.
> *



DAMN theres always a catch :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 29 2008, 08:52 PM~9818461
> *DAMN theres always a catch :angry:  :angry:
> *



YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2008, 09:56 PM~9818510
> *YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW :biggrin:
> *



They did say they were 50 spoke, but i didn't know the OG were 45. SO back to the OG's :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 29 2008, 10:32 PM~9818202
> *Killer... ask him about the lincoln caps? They match the color perfect ... was that why? Any more pics of the whole car? One of these days Ill get around to scanning the only pic I have of my uncles 39.
> 
> What does your pop have now?
> *


YEA HE GOT THE CAPS TO MACTH THE CAR...PERFECT MACTH TOO..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 29 2008, 09:01 PM~9818561
> *They did say they were 50 spoke, but i didn't know the OG were 45. SO back to the OG's :biggrin:
> *



just buy some trus and keep those other wheels as extras when you wanna change it up. by the way i didnt see no trus this past weekend and the ones i did see were 15x10.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 26 2008, 03:45 PM~9790986
> *Yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 reverse next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look clean as fuck  I might have to drop the bread and grab me a set.


----------



## undr8ed

Who wanted some Western caps for their wheels??? Found the 4th...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 AM~9822206
> *Who wanted some Western caps for their wheels???  Found the 4th...
> *



LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH I DONT REMEMBER, I PICKED UP 3 SINGLES ON EBAY THE OTHER DAY.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 26 2008, 04:57 AM~9788001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: Not For Sale! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 31 2008, 02:18 PM~9833358
> *:biggrin: Not For Sale! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 31 2008, 03:18 PM~9833358
> *:biggrin: Not For Sale! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 BEAUTIFUL


----------



## hoppin62

Thanks


----------



## swick-1

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 31 2008, 04:18 PM~9833358
> *:biggrin: Not For Sale! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD...REMEMBER TAPATIO Y LIMON..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 31 2008, 11:13 PM~9838850
> *LOOKING GOOD...REMEMBER TAPATIO Y LIMON..... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


that's what i used! 
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 26 2008, 04:45 PM~9790986
> *Yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 reverse next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I want some i don't care if there not og i want to snag some before there gone :biggrin: . was there a web site cause i wanna see these :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT FOR THE O.G TRUS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9797567
> *check out my new scores. i got the 2 black ones and the white one yesterday at the swap. the chain ive had for along time. i know this has nothing to do with trus but we dont have a thread for old school accessories so i thought id share them in here....hmmm maybe we should start one so we can post our new finds for wheels, steering wheels, color bars etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just came up on a chain steering wheel just like that one 20 link clean no rust :cheesy: i will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 7 2008, 11:14 PM~9892879
> *I just came up on a chain steering wheel just like that one 20 link clean no rust  :cheesy:  i will post pictures tomorrow
> *



 what do you think of the big chain wheels? i found one and it has the tear drop cutout on it? i wouldnt run it but think its worth picking up? looks maybe like an 11" i think.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 8 2008, 02:41 PM~9896686
> * what do you think of the big chain wheels? i found one and it has the tear drop cutout on it? i wouldnt run it but think its worth picking up? looks maybe like an 11" i think.
> *


pickit up those are tight also


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 8 2008, 05:58 PM~9898437
> *pickit up those are tight also
> *


----------



## hoppin62

Saul, show the world your new babies!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2008, 10:13 PM~9906320
> *Saul, show the world your new babies!!!  :0 :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Eryk

Uh oh. C'mon Saul. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 10 2008, 07:13 AM~9906320
> *Saul, show the world your new babies!!!  :0 :biggrin:
> *





show the world the new baby`s that will go to europe :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2008, 11:13 PM~9906320
> *Saul, show the world your new babies!!!  :0 :biggrin:
> *


SOON HOMIES SOON JUST GOT HOME


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2008, 06:02 PM~9910706
> *SOON HOMIES SOON JUST GOT HOME
> *


something new :0


----------



## SAUL

ALRIGHT FIRST HERES A PICTURE OF THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL I JUST PICKED UP LITTLE DIRTY NEEDS TO BE CLEANED UP


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE MY NEW KIDS JUST GOT THEM YESTERDAY


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

I ALSO PICKED THESE UP YESTERDAY BUT THEY NEED TO BE REDONE


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2008, 10:04 PM~9912233
> *THESE ARE MY NEW KIDS JUST GOT THEM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WHEELS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS I HAD TO GO ON A MISSION TO PICK THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## low1

nice wheels saul


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9912707
> *nice wheels saul
> *


thanks


----------



## Maverick

very nice saul


----------



## SAUL

thanks maverick heres another picture


----------



## SAUL

all they need is these 3 prong TRU SPOKE knock offs on the left and some 5.20s and were set :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

los STRAYS keeping it Old School 76 Glasshouse on TRU SPOKES and 75 LTD rolling on TRU SPOKES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9913467
> *los STRAYS keeping it Old School 76 Glasshouse on TRU SPOKES and 75 LTD rolling on TRU SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 saul & miguel LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I see you spent my money right (LOL)....Them are nice!!

I'm patiently waiting for my new babies too....


----------



## SUPREME69

YOU GONNA SELL THESE SAUL? IF SO SHOOT ME A PRICE.  



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2008, 08:04 PM~9912233
> *THESE ARE MY NEW KIDS JUST GOT THEM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup: TRU-SPOKES!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2008, 08:16 PM~9920054
> *YOU GONNA SELL THESE SAUL? IF SO SHOOT ME A PRICE.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: NOT YET BUT I HAVE A SET THAT NEEDS TO GET REDONE ALL FOUR COMPLETE I MIGHT BE PUTTING THEM UP FOR SALE MIGHT DONT KNOW YET


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 11 2008, 10:24 PM~9921306
> *:thumbsup: TRU-SPOKES!
> *


WHATS UP Al :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2008, 07:16 PM~9920054
> *YOU GONNA SELL THESE SAUL? IF SO SHOOT ME A PRICE.
> *


i'll shoot it for him...$100000.... send it to my paypal :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 11 2008, 11:46 PM~9922001
> *i'll shoot it for him...$100000.... send it to my papal  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 11 2008, 10:46 PM~9922001
> *i'll shoot it for him...$100000.... send it to my paypal  :biggrin:
> *



I JUST MISSED ANOTHER SET UP HERE, I THINK I WAS A FEW DAYS LATE. I GOT THE FUNDS BUT NO ONE WANTS TO SELL  I SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD MINE, I ONLY REGRET IT NOW BECAUSE I HAVE MY NOS 3 BARS WITH NOTHING TO PUT THEM ON.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2008, 11:58 PM~9922074
> *I JUST MISSED ANOTHER SET UP HERE, I THINK I WAS A FEW DAYS LATE. I GOT THE FUNDS BUT NO ONE WANTS TO SELL   I SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD MINE, I ONLY REGRET IT NOW BECAUSE I HAVE MY NOS 3 BARS WITH NOTHING TO PUT THEM ON.
> *


I WILL TRADE YOU THE 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS I HAVE ON THE TRUS SO THEY CAN HAVE GOOD USE  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9922074
> * NOS 3 BARS WITH NOTHING TO PUT THEM ON.
> *


sell them to me, i have some rims they will fit..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2008, 12:02 AM~9922093
> *sell them to me, i have some rims they will fit..
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Feb 11 2008, 11:00 PM~9922083-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL TRADE YOU THE 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS I HAVE ON THE TRUS SO THEY CAN HAVE GOOD USE    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Feb 11 2008, 11:02 PM~9922093
> *sell them to me, i have some rims they will fit..
> *



NO AND NO ILL JUST BOLT THEM UP TO MY TOOL BOX LIKE I DID MY TRU RAY STICKER :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2008, 11:12 PM~9922145
> *NO AND NO ILL JUST BOLT THEM UP TO MY TOOL BOX LIKE I DID MY TRU RAY STICKER :biggrin:
> *



:0 you had me fooled with the tru-ray sticker :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2008, 01:59 AM~9922427
> *:0  you had me fooled with the tru-ray sticker  :biggrin:
> *



someone better sell me some tru spokes or the sticker and 3 bars are gonna get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 12 2008, 09:22 AM~9923305
> *someone better sell me some tru spokes or the sticker and 3 bars are gonna get it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick

i got some truspoke hubs if anyone interested..not sure what they worth..make offer.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 04:31 PM~9925694
> *i got some truspoke hubs if anyone interested..not sure what they worth..make offer.
> *


i need some accumulators.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 12 2008, 12:58 AM~9922074
> *I JUST MISSED ANOTHER SET UP HERE, I THINK I WAS A FEW DAYS LATE. I GOT THE FUNDS BUT NO ONE WANTS TO SELL   I SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD MINE, I ONLY REGRET IT NOW BECAUSE I HAVE MY NOS 3 BARS WITH NOTHING TO PUT THEM ON.
> *



You should sell me your 3 bars then homie....:biggrin: :biggrin: ...cough,,,cough wink wink 

o-yeah,,,we wont got there on the sticker....I almost smashed my [email protected] keyboard...WORD UP!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 02:31 PM~9925694
> *i got some truspoke hubs if anyone interested..not sure what they worth..make offer.
> *


I thought you were gonna make some rims?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 12 2008, 03:46 PM~9926301
> *You should sell me your 3 bars then homie....:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...cough,,,cough wink wink
> 
> o-yeah,,,we wont got there on the sticker....I almost smashed my [email protected] keyboard...WORD UP!!
> *



I JUST *MIGHT* PUT THEM UP FOR SALE, BUT ILL GIVE THE PERSON WHO I BOUGHT THEM OFF FIRST DIBS, THEN TO THE NEXT GUY WHO ASKED FOR THEM.

WHAT ELSE YOU GOT LEFT AS IN RIMS AND TIRES? IF THESE GUYS PASS ON THEM MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT?

WHAT YOU GUYS COULDNT HANDLE MY LIL JOKE :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2008, 08:13 PM~9927657
> *I thought you were gonna make some rims?
> *


i was having a car built..guy ran into some problems and it didnt happen. so i got a lincoln towncar for now..gonna take our time on my sons ride.


----------



## lo4lyf

i still got some clean 14" standard trus. some one make me an offer.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 12 2008, 10:46 PM~9929977
> *i still got some clean 14" standard trus. some one make me an offer.
> *


$100 starting bidd :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 12 2008, 10:31 PM~9929078
> *I JUST MIGHT PUT THEM UP FOR SALE, BUT ILL GIVE THE PERSON WHO I BOUGHT THEM OFF FIRST DIBS, THEN TO THE NEXT GUY WHO ASKED FOR THEM.
> 
> WHAT ELSE YOU GOT LEFT AS IN RIMS AND TIRES? IF THESE GUYS PASS ON THEM MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT?
> 
> WHAT YOU GUYS COULDNT HANDLE MY LIL JOKE :biggrin:
> *



AHh sh!t...I already know whos ahead of me so i aint got a shot.

I still have alot left man....i guess it depens on what you are looking for exactly.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 12 2008, 09:46 PM~9929977
> *i still got some clean 14" standard trus. some one make me an offer.
> *



With ko's or caps or what? Pics please 

$150 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 08:36 PM~9929140
> *i was having a car built..guy ran into some problems and it didnt happen. so i got a lincoln towncar for now..gonna take our time on my sons ride.
> *


Just keep them, they're all that you need to make the 13's  ....They don't take up much space :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 13 2008, 04:03 PM~9934654
> *Just keep them, they're all that you need to make the 13's   ....They don't take up much space  :biggrin:
> *


yeah your right bout that


----------



## Loco SS

I got my 3 prong spinners...


----------



## lo4lyf

> With ko's or caps or what? Pics please $150
> 
> dont have caps for them


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 13 2008, 01:52 PM~9934564
> *AHh sh!t...I already know whos ahead of me so i aint got a shot.
> 
> I still have alot left man....i guess it depens on what you are looking for exactly.
> *



never know bro what if they already found some, pm what you got left bro. if i decide to let them go. that way i know what im working with


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Anaheim74

> With ko's or caps or what? Pics please $150
> 
> dont have caps for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size is the bolt pattern
Click to expand...


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 14 2008, 12:15 AM~9938762
> *what size is the bolt pattern
> *


not sure, but i had them on a 71 ford torino.


----------



## SAUL

anybody seen the 13x7 star wires on craigslist sacramento for sale they look good there 50 spokes 5 rims with tires for $700


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 15 2008, 07:05 PM~9953450
> *anybody seen the 13x7 star wires on craigslist sacramento for sale they look good there 50 spokes 5 rims with tires for $700
> *



YUP NICE WHEELS I WOULD GET THEM BUT IM WAITING FOR SOME TRUS TO POP UP :biggrin: . MIGHT BE GETTING SOME TRU CLASSICS ALSO :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 15 2008, 10:29 PM~9954568
> *YUP NICE WHEELS I WOULD GET THEM BUT IM WAITING FOR SOME TRUS TO POP UP :biggrin: . MIGHT BE GETTING SOME TRU CLASSICS ALSO :0
> *


  TRU CLASSICS ARE NICE


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys, I am looking for two rims like these on my page...they are true spokes but not like the ones I keep seeing on here. The ones I need have a ring welded to the dish so if the spokes break, no air leaks. Don't matter if they are 14s or 15s...check them out and let me know.

http://www.phaylanx.net/rims/true.html


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 16 2008, 09:44 AM~9957017
> *Hey guys, I am looking for two rims like these on my page...they are true spokes but not like the ones I keep seeing on here. The ones I need have a ring welded to the dish so if the spokes break, no air leaks. Don't matter if they are 14s or 15s...check them out and let me know.
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/rims/true.html
> *


Those look like Appliance wires.

Like these:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389335


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 16 2008, 01:19 PM~9958017
> *Those look like Appliance wires.
> 
> Like these:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389335
> *


 :yes: :yes: appliance


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9953450
> *anybody seen the 13x7 star wires on craigslist sacramento for sale they look good there 50 spokes 5 rims with tires for $700
> *


  I tried to trade that vato my Daytons for them. He said he would but he's got like 7 sets posted on there for sale already :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 16 2008, 09:58 PM~9960915
> * I tried to trade that vato my Daytons for them. He said he would but he's got like 7 sets posted on there for sale already :angry:
> *



I SEEN THAT HAD BOUT 7 SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE.


----------



## JustRite

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/576505176.html

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/576510441.html


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2008, 09:04 PM~9912233
> *THESE ARE MY NEW KIDS JUST GOT THEM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: I just found out yesterday that these were the ones I was supposed to bye. The dude that sold them put me and (David) the guy you bought them from in a last minute bidding war when he found out more than one person wanted them. Anyway glad they went to a good home but me and David had a talk yesterday about your guys sale


----------



## SAUL

trip out small world i had to go on a mission and a half from my place to his but it was worth it picked up both sets


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

OK I DECIDED TO TO GET RID OF ONE OF MY SETS THESE NEED TO BE REDONE IF YOU WANT TO HAVE A NICE SET I HAVE ALL 4 RIMS THERE 14X7 TRU SPOKES ONE OF THE RIMS HAS 4 BENT SPOKES THEN AGAIN THESE ARE 30 YEARS OLD I DONT HAVE A PRICE SET SO MAKE SOME OFFERS IF I DONT SEE ANY GOOD RESULTS HERE THERE GOING ON EBAY I WILL BE LISTING THEM ON OTHER SITES  AND LAST I WOULD RATHER SELL LOCALY THEN TO DEAL WITH SHIPPING NO LOW BALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

I'll start........$200.00 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin: anyone else


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here's the Tru's my homie got with the 520's from Dat Dirty Rat.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here's the Tru's my homie got with the 520's from Dat Dirty Rat.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 18 2008, 10:59 PM~9976538
> *here's the Tru's my homie got with the 520's from Dat Dirty Rat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

I need 1 more center cap like those in NOS or nice clean condition to complete my set.......anybody have 1 :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 19 2008, 12:51 PM~9979083
> *I need 1 more center cap like those in NOS or nice clean condition to complete my set.......anybody have 1  :dunno:
> *


$25 shipped.its nos


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 19 2008, 12:59 PM~9979121
> *$25 shipped.its nos
> *


 :thumbsup: good price


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 19 2008, 11:59 AM~9979121
> *$25 shipped.its nos
> *


PM'd


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 18 2008, 11:59 PM~9976538
> *here's the Tru's my homie got with the 520's from Dat Dirty Rat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are now for sale.Not a single speck of curb rash,super clean front and rear,nos 520's.They come with 20 new lug nuts and 20 new washers.You can install as is on a show car.$1500 plus shipping


----------



## SAUL

NICEE


----------



## 209impala

Just throwing it out, but is there any kind of a market for some 14/7 non rev Tru's?? :dunno: I got ahold of 3 clean ones and 2 14/7 revs w 5.20's yesterday. I am going to post some pics tomorrow of all 5, I know the revs will sell as a 5th wheel for someones set. Anyway if anyone is interested in the others shoot a pm.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 20 2008, 12:10 AM~9984037
> *These are now for sale.Not a single speck of curb rash,super clean front and rear,nos 520's.They come with 20 new lug nuts and 20 new washers.You can install as is on a show car.$1500 plus shipping
> *



Damn it man!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2008, 08:08 PM~9990970
> *Just throwing it out, but is there any kind of a market for some 14/7 non rev Tru's?? :dunno: I got ahold of 3 clean ones and 2 14/7 revs w 5.20's yesterday. I am going to post some pics tomorrow of all 5, I know the revs will sell as a 5th wheel for someones set. Anyway if anyone is interested in the others shoot a pm.
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I need two Apliance wire wheels for a 84 GMC van with big bolt patter. Does anyone know who made these rims? or if I can still get them new?


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:16 PM~9991052
> *I need two Apliance wire wheels for a 84 GMC van with big bolt patter.  Does anyone know who made these rims? or if I can still get them new?
> *


They were made by Appliance. That's the company name. And no, they don't make them anymore. I know where there are two 15x7 standards with caddy chips in the caps. PM me if you want the info.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 18 2008, 08:25 PM~9974406
> *OK I DECIDED TO TO GET RID OF ONE OF MY SETS THESE NEED TO BE REDONE IF YOU WANT TO HAVE A NICE SET I HAVE ALL 4 RIMS THERE 14X7 TRU SPOKES ONE OF THE RIMS HAS 4 BENT SPOKES THEN AGAIN THESE ARE 30 YEARS OLD  I DONT HAVE A PRICE SET SO MAKE SOME OFFERS IF I DONT SEE ANY GOOD RESULTS HERE THERE GOING ON EBAY I WILL BE LISTING THEM ON OTHER SITES   AND LAST I WOULD RATHER SELL LOCALY THEN TO DEAL WITH SHIPPING NO LOW BALLERS  :biggrin:
> *


$275 CASH TAKES THEM TODAY


----------



## PHXKSTM

Quick question

what are era period valve stems to use on tru spokes?

Rubber? Metal?


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2008, 08:08 PM~9990970
> *Just throwing it out, but is there any kind of a market for some 14/7 non rev Tru's?? :dunno: I got ahold of 3 clean ones and 2 14/7 revs w 5.20's yesterday. I am going to post some pics tomorrow of all 5, I know the revs will sell as a 5th wheel for someones set. Anyway if anyone is interested in the others shoot a pm.
> *


Ok heres the rims I was talking about. They do have some surface rust but I cleaned them up a little. Most of the rust came right off but its fucking raining over here and its windy as fuck :angry: so I had to call it quits on the cleaning for today.

*I didnt even try to clean this one , it got to cold*


----------



## SUPREME69

member what i said bout the 5.20s frank


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2008, 08:27 PM~10000178
> *member what i said bout the 5.20s frank
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64ssdrop

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW? :tears: :tears:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Feb 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10001088
> *ARE YOU HAPPY NOW? :tears:  :tears:
> *



id be happy if you hadnt sold those trus so damn quick, i was a day late and i would have added another $100 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 21 2008, 08:09 PM~9999944
> *Quick question
> 
> what are the period valve stems to use on tru spokes?
> 
> Rubber? Metal?
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10001226
> *
> *


metal imo


----------



## PHXKSTM

thanks


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Feb 21 2008, 09:26 PM~10001088
> *ARE YOU HAPPY NOW? :tears:  :tears:
> *


WHo you talking to wheel whore :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop

PRETTY GOOD ONE ,I GET PAID FOR MY SERVICES :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Feb 21 2008, 10:02 PM~10001546
> *PRETTY GOOD ONE ,I GET PAID FOR MY SERVICES :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I hear  Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2008, 08:12 PM~9999980
> *Ok heres the rims I was talking about. They do have some surface rust but I cleaned them up a little. Most of the rust came right off but its fucking raining over here and its windy as fuck :angry: so I had to call it quits on the cleaning for today.
> 
> I didnt even try to clean this one , it got to cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice you selling them


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2008, 10:24 PM~10001793
> *nice you selling them
> *


Yes sir, w/o the 5.20's though. no one likes the wide w/w anyway


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10013536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I have a question about them oldschool donut steering wheels -

what size were they in diameter, 9 inch or ten inch?


----------



## SAUL

8 1/2


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 26 2008, 02:12 PM~10035095
> *I have a question about them oldschool donut steering wheels -
> 
> what size were they in diameter, 9 inch or ten inch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck the nardi! put a donut in your glasshouse! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2008, 05:07 PM~10041215
> *fuck the nardi! put a donut in your glasshouse!  :biggrin:
> *



thats what I have been looking for!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2008, 07:07 AM~10041215
> *fuck the nardi! put a donut in your glasshouse!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2008, 09:07 AM~10041215
> *fuck the nardi! put a donut in your glasshouse!  :biggrin:
> *


and that ww star wire cap on some stars! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Olds98_@Feb 28 2008, 08:56 AM~10049706
> *and that ww star wire cap on some stars! :biggrin:
> *


thats my western star wire cap and those are my steering wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 28 2008, 11:05 AM~10049771
> *thats my western star wire cap and those are my steering wheels :biggrin:
> *


pimpin


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Olds98_@Feb 28 2008, 09:16 AM~10049829
> *pimpin
> *



just got lucky on those steering wheels. i got 3 spare western caps plus the 4 that are on my rims now. never know might need a spare one day.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 28 2008, 07:21 PM~10049856
> *just got lucky on those steering wheels. i got 3 spare western caps plus the 4 that are on my rims now. never know might need a spare one day.
> *


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69

taking the 3 bars to a local swap tomorrow see if i get any decent offers :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 29 2008, 09:27 PM~10062606
> *taking the 3 bars to a local swap tomorrow see if i get any decent offers :biggrin:
> *


$100 sounds decent to me :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 29 2008, 09:50 PM~10062740
> *$100 sounds decent to me  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

aww, come on homie! I'll even thow in 1 bald 520 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 1 2008, 12:00 AM~10062796
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *



You better be 'bullshitting' like that Tru-Ray sticker!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 1 2008, 12:00 AM~10062796
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *



You better be 'bullshitting' like that Tru-Ray sticker!!


----------



## hoppin62

Before "G-Boyz"





























After "G-Boyz"





































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 1 2008, 02:42 PM~10065970
> *Before "G-Boyz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After "G-Boyz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

:0 :0 Damn bro those came out sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: So now someone can take these (3) I got off my hands, B/O gets em.
















*This one didnt get cleaned up yet and I need to take off the tire still.*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 1 2008, 03:42 PM~10065970
> *Before "G-Boyz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After "G-Boyz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

oh man they did a great job! cant wait to see em on the ride over here


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

*got to ask yall something - on them tru spoke three bar spinners where it says
tru spoke, is that a stick on or like a metal medallion? thanks *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 3 2008, 09:47 AM~10076768
> *got to ask yall something - on them tru spoke three bar spinners where it says
> tru spoke, is that a stick on or like a metal medallion? thanks
> *



its just like the tru ray/tru classic caps but these are not chips. its all casted into the knock-off.


----------



## hoppin62

I finally got mine!! :biggrin: Thanks to the big homie Saul :worship:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul--Your killing me...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2008, 06:38 PM~10080133
> *I finally got mine!! :biggrin:  Thanks to the big homie Saul  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good i want it back :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Mar 3 2008, 05:38 PM~10080133-->
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got mine!! :biggrin:  Thanks to the big homie Saul  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 3 2008, 05:55 PM~10080280
> *Saul--Your killing me...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:15 PM~10080441
> *:0  looks good i want it back  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10080543
> *nice wheel
> :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10080620
> *Thanks!  :cheesy:
> *



i found a couple more donut steering wheels this weekend


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 07:47 PM~10080683
> *i found a couple more donut steering wheels this weekend
> *


any white ones


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:48 PM~10080691
> *any white ones
> *



one of them is...pending sale though if it falls through you interested?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 07:48 PM~10080700
> *one of them is...pending sale though if it falls through you interested?
> *


 :biggrin: you know it


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:49 PM~10080714
> *:biggrin: you know it
> *



ill let you know


----------



## SAUL

LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## SAUL

IHAVE THIS ONE FOR SALE $$$ I WAS GOING TO GET IT ALL CHROMED OUT BUT IS SOME BODY WANTS IT YOU CAN BUY IT WAS THE SAME LIKE THE WHITE ONE BUT I PEELED THE GRIP OFF SO ITS DOWN TO THE METAL


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

the one i have is a bit yellowed not as white as yours. what do you want for the peeled one? i seen one of those also but let someone else grab that one, thought id be generous :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 08:46 PM~10081358
> *the one i have is a bit yellowed not as white as yours. what do you want for the peeled one? i seen one of those also but let someone else grab that one, thought id be generous :biggrin:
> *


MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 08:12 PM~10081605
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> *



i hate that saying  give me a price we both know what there worth, you wont scare me off :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

$20


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 08:34 PM~10081864
> *$20
> *



if you do a package deal on both wheels ill take them both :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

WICH OTHER ONE THE WHITE ONE IS NOT FOR SALE :nono:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 08:44 PM~10081984
> *WICH OTHER ONE THE WHITE ONE IS NOT FOR SALE  :nono:
> *



if this other wheel gets sold ill pick up the one you have. i really have no use for 6 steering wheels..... but they are nice to have :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:angry:


----------



## hoppin62

I was thinking about trading a set of Tru-Spokes for these....what do you guys think? :0 














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2008, 05:10 AM~10084086
> *I was thinking about trading a set of Tru-Spokes for these....what do you guys think?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



are you putting those on a "flower power" vw van?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2008, 08:07 PM~10080899
> *LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drool: I need a white donut, if any one has one and is interested in selling it let me know. It will go straight into the Impala. It needs to be white though to match my roof.

Saul if you ever sell this let me know :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2008, 06:10 AM~10084086
> *I was thinking about trading a set of Tru-Spokes for these....what do you guys think?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i have some tru spokes if you want to trade i can putthese on the LTD


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 4 2008, 12:40 PM~10086722
> *i have some tru spokes if you want to trade i can putthese on the LTD
> *



naw that knock off goes with the malibu :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2008, 12:51 PM~10086790
> *naw that knock off goes with the malibu :biggrin:
> *


Sure does :roflmao:

but the hub does match the LTD


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GOING TO WANT TO TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Here you go Saul, you Tru-Spokes are ready for the LTD :biggrin: 

I know I'm gonna get alot of shit for this one!!














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: trip out the spokes even glo :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2008, 06:10 AM~10084086
> *I was thinking about trading a set of Tru-Spokes for these....what do you guys think?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


These would be bad ass on a ice cream truck  seriously.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10101509
> *These would be bad ass on a ice cream truck   seriously.
> *



Or on a crazy ass hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## DRUNK RIV




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Mar 7 2008, 05:10 PM~10115570
> *
> *


 WHATS UP HOMMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU IN HERE NOW  WELCOME TO LIL


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE A TRIP UP NORTH AGAIN?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 9 2008, 04:41 PM~10128135
> *SAUL WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE A TRIP UP NORTH AGAIN?
> *


in 2 weeks are you going to be around???


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

anybody have some for sale?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 9 2008, 03:41 PM~10128135
> *SAUL WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE A TRIP UP NORTH AGAIN?
> *


Yeah, to pick up my stuff from Supreme?? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

YEAH ILL BE AROUND YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER? IF NOT ILL PM IT TO YOU. YEAH HOPPIN62 JUST GIVE THE CAR TO SAUL AND HE CAN DRIVE IT UP HERE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

a hoppin62 is the gremlin going to make it up the grapevine :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 05:44 PM~10128518
> *anybody have some for sale?
> *


yeah they need to be cleaned up $475 for all 4 14x7 reverse


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2008, 08:16 PM~10128742
> *yeah they need to be cleaned up $475 for all 4 14x7 reverse
> *


cool, could i see some pics?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 9 2008, 06:38 PM~10128897
> *cool, could i see some pics?
> *


there not mine i will see if i can get pictures this week


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10128728
> *a hoppin62 is the gremlin going to make it up the grapevine  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

damn you hoppin62 :angry: how many of us were doing the last minute bidding on those round caps and 1 spinner? there was 15 seconds left and i punched in $55 and it tells me auction ended. DAMN IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 08:44 AM~10132779
> *damn you hoppin62 :angry:  how many of us were doing the last minute bidding on those round caps and 1 spinner? there was 15 seconds left and i punched in $55 and it tells me auction ended. DAMN IT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Haha. I stayed outa that one. I knew you guys were all over it. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 10 2008, 08:10 AM~10132892
> *Haha.  I stayed outa that one.  I knew you guys were all over it. :biggrin:
> *


LIKE FLIES ON SHIT :biggrin: THERES ANOTHER ONE FOR A SET OF 4 ROUND CAPS STILL HAVE 8 HOURS TO STACK YOUR CHIPS FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 08:14 AM~10132909
> *LIKE FLIES ON SHIT :biggrin: THERES ANOTHER ONE FOR A SET OF 4 ROUND CAPS STILL HAVE 8 HOURS TO STACK YOUR CHIPS FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


This is good shit!!
Good luck to all :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

Looking for a spinner for Truespoke, anyone got one for sale? :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 10 2008, 05:54 PM~10136556
> *Looking for a  spinner for Truespoke, anyone got one for sale?  :cheesy:
> *



hit up hoppin62 he just scored 1 on ebay


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 07:11 PM~10138081
> *hit up hoppin62 he just scored 1 on ebay
> *


:nono: that one is going to be used as a handle to open my garage


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138595
> *:nono:    that one is going to be used as a handle to open my garage
> *



LIKE MY TRU RAY STICKER GOING ON MY TOOL BOX :0 .....HMMMM MAYBE I CAN USE MY KNOCK OFFS AS DRAW HANDLES FOR MY TOOL BOX. THINK IT'LL WORK? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138595
> *:nono:    that one is going to be used as a handle to open my garage
> *


i thought you said it was going to be the shower handle :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10139182
> *i thought you said it was going to be the shower handle  :biggrin:
> *



HE NEEDS ONE MORE FOR THE COLD WATER :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE FROM AN OLD TIRE SHOP CATALOG IT HAS TRU SPOKES SIZE AND DIMENSIONS TRU CLASSICS AND OTHER WIRE WHEELS AND TIRES EVEN CRAGARS


----------



## SUPREME69

I WAS WATCHING THAT AND FORGOT TO BID ON IT. WANNA TRADE?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10138796
> *LIKE MY TRU RAY STICKER GOING ON MY TOOL BOX :0 .....HMMMM MAYBE I CAN USE MY KNOCK OFFS AS DRAW HANDLES FOR MY TOOL BOX. THINK IT'LL WORK? :biggrin:
> *


hello yeah it will work 
:cheesy: .... now wouldn't that just piss you off to see someone use ko's for handles? 
:angry:


----------



## hoppin62

Saul,
very nice charts...... trade Supreme the charts for his Sanco blinds then I will buy them from you :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Mar 10 2008, 10:30 PM~10139898-->
> 
> 
> 
> hello yeah it will work
> :cheesy: .... now wouldn't that just piss you off to see someone use ko's for handles?
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think they would work better for my water faucets outside. 3 prongs just like the zig zag slow downs :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Mar 10 2008, 10:35 PM~10139935
> *Saul,
> very nice charts...... trade Supreme the charts for his Sanco blinds then I will buy them from you  :biggrin:
> *


maybe just the box :biggrin: how many pages is that chart?


----------



## SAUL

6 pages


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 11 2008, 07:11 AM~10141463
> *maybe just the box :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10139466
> *I WAS WATCHING THAT AND FORGOT TO BID ON IT. WANNA TRADE?
> *


what do you have for trades????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Man your whole house will be done up using all your vintage goodies soon. Archer rabbit ears hooked up to the big screen, 8 inch steering wheel hooked up to the Atari to play Pole Position, Sancos on the living room window, Color bar as a night light for the kids....


----------



## ferns213

WUT UP SAUL DID U GET MY PM


----------



## hoppin62

I got a couple more chain wheels this weekend, look at the the one with 4 holes...OG!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 10 2008, 05:54 PM~10136556
> *Looking for a  spinner for Truespoke, anyone got one for sale?  :cheesy:
> *



Anyone?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10143179
> *Man your whole house will be done up using all your vintage goodies soon. Archer rabbit ears hooked up to the big screen, 8 inch steering wheel hooked up to the Atari to play Pole Position, Sancos on the living room window, Color bar as a night light for the kids....
> *



dont forget the tru spoke spinnners on the water faucets


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10143879
> *I got a couple more chain wheels this weekend, look at the the one with 4 holes...OG!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Mar 11 2008, 04:13 PM~10144498-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10143179
> *
> Man your whole house will be done up using all your vintage goodies soon. Archer rabbit ears hooked up to the big screen, 8 inch steering wheel hooked up to the Atari to play Pole Position, Sancos on the living room window, Color bar as a night light for the kids....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the tru spoke spinnners on the water faucets
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10143179
> *Man your whole house will be done up using all your vintage goodies soon. Archer rabbit ears hooked up to the big screen, 8 inch steering wheel hooked up to the Atari to play Pole Position, Sancos on the living room window, Color bar as a night light for the kids....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And a Tru Ray/Classic mounted to the house to roll up the water hose.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10150510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And a Tru Ray/Classic mounted to the house to roll up the water hose.
> *



damn i dont have tru rays/classics just yet, but i guess i can use one of my supremes or star wires. ill use one of my 5.20s as a swing for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10150510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And a Tru Ray/Classic mounted to the house to roll up the water hose.
> *


Heres mine even though its not a spoke.


----------



## hoppin62

:angry: Now this is not funny! :angry:


----------



## Eryk

Haha. Nice. I only use mine inside the house. I'm afraid they'll rust if I use them on my outside fittings.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 12 2008, 03:06 PM~10153271
> *Haha.  Nice.  I only use mine inside the house.  I'm afraid they'll rust if I use them on my outside fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good point! That's why I use Thompson water seal on mine! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love the shower handle :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

You guys are more 'twisted' than a drill bit,,,But i love your style!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 12 2008, 04:06 PM~10153271
> *Haha.  Nice.  I only use mine inside the house.  I'm afraid they'll rust if I use them on my outside fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LMAO!!! NICE ADDED TOUCH TO YOUR HOME FURNISHINGS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :loco: :yessad: :werd:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10155813
> *:tears:  :loco:  :yessad:  :werd:
> *



THEY SHOULD HAVE NEVER TRIED TO MAKE A COMEBACK WITH THAT SORRY LINEUP.


----------



## SAUL

KEEP IT O.G :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Alright you guys convinced me my new horn cap for the white donut :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10155877
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE NEVER TRIED TO MAKE A COMEBACK WITH THAT SORRY LINEUP.
> *


no lie.... thats the line up crager made when they bought them out, right?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 12 2008, 09:31 PM~10156201
> *no lie.... thats the line up crager made when they bought them out, right?
> *



I THINK SO


----------



## SAUL

:barf:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10156048
> *Alright you guys convinced me my new horn cap for the white donut  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul--I'm diggin that horn cap myself...that would really baffle kats!!

I need to find one of them True Spoke tire displays..I'm on a mission now!! 
Its only proper to have one on the other side of my tv to balance the wide white & crossbar.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10155107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dunno i kinda like the gold one, but all the others are lame


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2008, 08:20 PM~10156048
> *Alright you guys convinced me my new horn cap for the white donut  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10156048
> *Alright you guys convinced me my new horn cap for the white donut  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES, WHEN WE WERE YOUNGER AND WE HAD LOWRIDER BIKES WE USED TO DO THAT SAME SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2008, 07:38 PM~10080133
> *I finally got mine!! :biggrin:  Thanks to the big homie Saul  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got anymore Saul?


----------



## SAUL

no more at the time


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have 1 tru spoke knock off they wanna sell ?


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 14 2008, 04:22 PM~10169962
> *Got anymore Saul?
> *


Got 2 Josh hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

*Alright last chance you guys then they go to the scrap metal yard for weight  2 14x7 rev. $100+ shipping (no tires)*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2008, 11:42 PM~10172834
> *Alright last chance you guys then they go to the scrap metal yard for weight   2 14x7 rev. $100+ shipping (no tires)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SCRAP YARD :nono: :nono: :nono: DONATE THEM TO SAUL :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2008, 11:49 PM~10172866
> *SCRAP YARD  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  DONATE THEM TO SAUL  :biggrin:
> *


the other 3 non rev are also going that way too :0


----------



## SAUL

:angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Mar 14 2008, 11:34 PM~10172795-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 Josh hit me up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOLDING OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 11:42 PM~10172834
> *Alright last chance you guys then they go to the scrap metal yard for weight   2 14x7 rev. $100+ shipping (no tires)
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209impala_@Mar 14 2008, 11:51 PM~10172871
> *the other 3 non rev are also going that way too :0
> *


YOU GOING TO SALINAS? YOU TAKE IOU'S?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2008, 11:51 PM~10172871
> *the other 3 non rev are also going that way too :0
> *


RAFFLE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 15 2008, 06:16 AM~10172704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for 1 of em?

pm me


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2008, 11:42 PM~10172834
> *Alright last chance you guys then they go to the scrap metal yard for weight   2 14x7 rev. $100+ shipping (no tires)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you get me a price on shipping to 87002?


----------



## DRUNK RIV

Did you photoshop the pic ?


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2008, 11:16 PM~10172704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Did you photoshop the pic?


----------



## SAUL

no there the ones i have


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 14 2008, 11:57 PM~10172907-->
> 
> 
> 
> RAFFLE THEM  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :nono: Chale then I'll end up like that other vato that couldnt raffle off a set of Daytons.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 11:56 PM~10172901
> *HOLDING OUT :biggrin:
> YOU GOING TO SALINAS? YOU TAKE IOU'S?
> *


Got to keep some things a secret  :biggrin: I may have a local sale tomorrow if not EZ is first in line for them


----------



## hoppin62

Alright fellas, here they are :0 re-done by "G-Boyz"

Sorry Supreme69 :twak: :biggrin: 

~BEFORE~




































~AFTER~


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN THEY LOOK GOOD BRO, WHATS IT GONNA COST TO SELL THEM BACK TO ME :biggrin: IM SERIOUS BUT JOKING AT THE SAME TIME :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 06:46 PM~10177212
> *DAMN THEY LOOK GOOD BRO, WHATS IT GONNA COST TO SELL THEM BACK TO ME :biggrin: IM SERIOUS BUT JOKING AT THE SAME TIME :cheesy:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$ and then some! 
 when I picked these up, I left them my set that I got from Rj67 :biggrin: they do good work.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10177446
> *$$$$$$$$$$ and then some!
> when I picked these up, I left them my set that I got from Rj67  :biggrin:  they do good work.
> *



I NEED AN AMOUNT IM SERIOUS :0


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 08:35 PM~10177462
> *I NEED AN AMOUNT IM SERIOUS :0
> *


X2 What do they charge to do a set???


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 15 2008, 09:05 PM~10177632
> *X2 What do they charge to do a set???
> *



IVE HEARD $1600, HEY KNOW OF ANY NICE IMPALAS FOR SALE? UNDER 20K?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 15 2008, 07:37 PM~10177165
> *Alright fellas, here they are  :0  re-done by "G-Boyz"
> 
> Sorry Supreme69 :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> ~BEFORE~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~AFTER~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 08:18 PM~10177690
> *IVE HEARD $1600
> *


Prices can range from $1300 to $1600 depending on if spokes need to be replaced, fixing bent rims, etc.


----------



## Eryk

Damn. Those are feeeeeedmeh!!!

I'm jealous. Congrats bro.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 15 2008, 10:13 PM~10178286
> *Damn.  Those are feeeeeedmeh!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.  Congrats bro.
> *


Thanks, but they are not mine.....they are going to Amsterdam  mine will be ready in a couple of months


----------



## SAUL

TRIP OUT ON THESE TRU SPOKE CAPS WITH ROCKET WHEEL FACES :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SOME BIG HOMIES I HAD A WHILE BACK 15X8 ........


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

ANYONE HAVE ANY RIMS IN SOCAL FOR SALE????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 18 2008, 02:47 PM~10198905
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY RIMS IN SOCAL FOR SALE????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SAUL

weres everybody at no more tru spoke fans  :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 08:57 PM~10201924
> *weres everybody at no more tru spoke fans    :dunno:
> *



ON THE HUNT.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10201992
> *ON THE HUNT.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 find anything??? what happend to the white donut wheel


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 09:07 PM~10202018
> *:0  find anything??? what happend to the white donut wheel
> *


NO JUST WAITING TO HEAR BACK ON A FEW SETS. MY HOMIE CAME THROUGH AND PICKED IT UP AFTER ALL. A FRIEND SAID HE THINKS HE HAS 3 STEERING WHEELS AT HOME. WAITING ON THAT ALSO


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 18 2008, 09:15 PM~10202107
> *NO JUST WAITING TO HEAR BACK ON A FEW SETS. MY HOMIE CAME THROUGH AND PICKED IT UP AFTER ALL. A FRIEND SAID HE THINKS HE HAS 3 STEERING WHEELS AT HOME. WAITING ON THAT ALSO
> *


  ill hit you up next time i go up north maybe i can come back with a set of N.O.S tru spoke knock offs :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10202479
> *  ill hit you up next time i go up north maybe i can come back with a set of N.O.S tru spoke knock offs  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ........MAYBE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10202496
> *:biggrin: ........MAYBE
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## scooby

My executive on 30s


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 08:58 PM~10202479
> *  ill hit you up next time i go up north maybe i can come back with a set of N.O.S tru spoke knock offs  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 18 2008, 09:00 PM~10202496
> *:biggrin: ........MAYBE
> *



:angry: :nono: :nono: :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

no fair, you guys are cheating! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 19 2008, 02:22 AM~10203471
> *no fair, you guys are cheating!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



see who brings me the nicest sum of money or trade :0 that goes for you too dirty rat


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 08:57 PM~10201924
> *weres everybody at no more tru spoke fans    :dunno:
> *



those are fighting words right there...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 19 2008, 02:17 AM~10203468
> *:angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 19 2008, 10:13 AM~10205797
> *those are fighting words right there...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2008, 08:50 AM~10205161
> *see who brings me the nicest sum of money or trade :0 that goes for you too dirty rat
> *


I'd like to get them and sharpen the edges and use them like ninja stars :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Posting these pics for the homie Scooby


----------



## scooby

does anyone know what brand the 2nd one pictured is? the ones with the three bars?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10207962
> *does anyone know what brand the 2nd one pictured is? the ones with the three bars?
> *












Appliance Fine Wires


----------



## xavierthexman

Hey Looking to buy a TrueSpoke Spinner, I need one for my set, anyone have any for sale? Or how about a set?


----------



## scooby

any offers on the tru spokes the appliance rims are kinda spoken for


----------



## SAUL

sell me the caps on the trus :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10208980
> *sell me the caps on the trus  :biggrin:
> *


 I dont want to seperate em I might be able to find some more I havent really looked yet Im gonna go look around this weekend for a few more clean sets. Im on a mission for 13's


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 06:32 PM~10209506
> *I dont want to seperate em I might be able to find some more I havent really looked yet Im gonna go look around this weekend for a few more clean sets. Im on a mission for 13's
> *


  13s were special order only i think none of my catalogs show 13s but you never know


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 19 2008, 06:37 PM~10209558
> *  13s were special order only  i think none of my catalogs show 13s but you never know
> *


 thats what I read too. I actually found the actual hubcaps off my 64 I had when I was a kid today also I found a sweet set of spider hubcaps today Im cleaning one up right now


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10209621
> *thats what I read too. I actually found the actual hubcaps off my 64 I had when I was a kid today also I found a sweet set of spider hubcaps today Im cleaning one up right now
> *


Are the spider hubcaps for sale? 14's or 15's?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10201924
> *weres everybody at no more tru spoke fans    :dunno:
> *



:nono: I'm gonna change to china Tru-Spokes :thumbsup: 



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10209621
> *thats what I read too. I actually found the actual hubcaps off my 64 I had when I was a kid today also I found a sweet set of spider hubcaps today Im cleaning one up right now
> *












ANYBODY HAVE JUST ONE LIKE THIS FOR SALE


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10209928
> *Are the spider hubcaps for sale? 14's or 15's?
> *


 yeah I'll sell em let me get them cleaned up they are 15's I think I'll double check when I clean em


----------



## hoppin62

Tru=Spoke 3 bar ko's :biggrin: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-W...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 20 2008, 03:44 PM~10216743
> *Tru=Spoke 3 bar ko's  :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-W...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



DID YOU SEE THE ROUND CAPS ON THERE?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 03:01 PM~10216835
> *DID YOU SEE THE ROUND CAPS ON THERE?
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 20 2008, 04:32 PM~10217052
> *yes sir!  :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: READY FOR SOME OF THIS ON EBAY?.... I OWE YOU FOR THE 1 SPINNER


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 03:40 PM~10217128
> *:machinegun: READY FOR SOME OF THIS ON EBAY?.... I OWE YOU FOR THE 1 SPINNER
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hno:

Hoppin62.......... 1
Supreme69....... 0

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 20 2008, 06:58 PM~10218042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hno:
> 
> Hoppin62.......... 1
> Supreme69....... 0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: I HAVENT BEEN AN AGGRESIVE BUYER LATELY....LAME EXCUSE FOR BEING BROKE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10218057
> *  :biggrin: I HAVENT BEEN AN AGGRESIVE BUYER LATELY....LAME EXCUSE FOR BEING BROKE :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, me too. I haven't bought shit lately :angry: But I still want your sanco's :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

how much do the spider hubcaps go for? I have a pic of one cleaned up other 3 still dirty I could email if someone wants to post it


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10218061
> *Yeah, me too. I haven't bought shit lately  :angry:  But I still want your sanco's  :biggrin:
> *



what are they worth to you? :cheesy:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 09:03 PM~10218680
> *what are they worth to you? :cheesy:
> *


 I love em I wish I had an old school to put them on but they are for sale so I need a rough ballpark figure what to ask


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10218701
> *I love em I wish I had an old school to put them on but they are for sale so I need a rough ballpark figure what to ask
> *



i was asking hoppin62 about my blinds.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 08:03 PM~10218680
> *what are they worth to you? :cheesy:
> *


I'll trade you Saul's Tru-Spokes :biggrin: 

are you wanting brand new Coker's... or maybe a set of Tru's?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 20 2008, 08:06 PM~10218701
> *I love em I wish I had an old school to put them on but they are for sale so I need a rough ballpark figure what to ask
> *



send me some pics...
[email protected]


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 20 2008, 11:29 PM~10219726
> *send me some pics...
> [email protected]
> *


 I'll do it right now thanks man


----------



## BigPoppa

13x7 trus that belong to a homie. Yes, he needs knockoffs. 




























Yeah, they're a little curbed up, but still clean.








Ghetto seal. He was planning on running tubes


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 20 2008, 11:20 PM~10220103
> *13x7 trus that belong to a homie.  Yes, he needs knockoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're a little curbed up, but still clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto seal.  He was planning on running tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look like Star or Cragar 50 spoke


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Not Trus or Appliance wires that I know for sure.


----------



## hoppin62

90% sure Star wires


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 22 2008, 12:30 AM~10224566
> *90% sure Star wires
> *



I second that! 


.. ghetto seelin' lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2008, 02:10 PM~10223736
> *Those look like Star or Cragar 50 spoke
> *



look at the hub!
it doesn`t look like a tru spoke to me


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I am looking for two 15x6,7, or 8 for big bolt pattern...same as 78 Cadillac or 71-76 Impala bolt pattern...What size is that?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 21 2008, 06:11 PM~10225136
> *look at the hub!
> it doesn`t look like a tru spoke to me
> *


I bought a brand new set from Cragar that said Tru Spokes but the hub was just like that and the spokes were on a ring that was welded to the dish. I was told they were appliance but never saw that on the boxes or the invoice when I bought them new. Of course that was back in the late 80s so I could be wrong but I am pretty sure thats what I bought.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 21 2008, 06:24 PM~10225832
> *I am looking for two 15x6,7, or 8 for big bolt pattern...same as 78 Cadillac or 71-76 Impala bolt pattern...What size is that?
> *


5 on 5 :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 21 2008, 06:26 PM~10225860
> *I bought a brand new set from Cragar that said Tru Spokes but the hub was just like that and the spokes were on a ring that was welded to the dish. I was told they were appliance but never saw that on the boxes or the invoice when I bought them new. Of course that was back in the late 80s so I could be wrong but I am pretty sure thats what I bought.
> *


Yes, Appliance


----------



## BigPoppa

He just went off what people told him. You guys know better than I do. Any other way to tell for sure?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2008, 08:13 PM~10226581
> *He just went off what people told him.  You guys know better than I do.  Any other way to tell for sure?
> *


Look at your early 80's LowRider magazines and look at the Star Wire advertisements.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

bump...


----------



## SAUL

Happy Easter TRU SPOKE family :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

heres my new addition to the collection i just got them this thursday 14x7 TRU RAYS crossed lace with caps but the logos are all old and crusty but original with TRU CLASSIC logos  now am happy i have TRU RAYS TRU CLASSICS and 2 sets of TRU SPOKES


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10234495
> *Happy Easter TRU SPOKE family  :biggrin:
> *


Simon. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up Eryk


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 08:29 AM~10234495
> *Happy Easter TRU SPOKE family  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 16 2008, 03:37 AM~10177165
> *Alright fellas, here they are  :0  re-done by "G-Boyz"
> 
> Sorry Supreme69 :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> ~BEFORE~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~AFTER~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





cant wait to mount these, well done homie :thumbsup: beautiful!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10235755
> *cant wait to mount these, well done homie :thumbsup: beautiful!
> *


Have you finished his car or is it still in the works?


----------



## hoppin62

:roflmao: :roflmao: Please someone explain to me why this guy wants $7950.00 for his set of standard Tru-Spokes on Ebay :0 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWD7V


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2008, 07:35 PM~10237277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Please someone explain to me why this guy wants $7950.00 for his set of standard Tru-Spokes on Ebay  :0  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWD7V
> *


hoppin62, looks like the listing is no longer active. It has been removed.


----------



## SAUL

somebody bought them they probably think they got a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10237277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Please someone explain to me why this guy wants $7950.00 for his set of standard Tru-Spokes on Ebay  :0  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Was it Bigblock66vert's auction?

:0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2008, 03:10 PM~10223736
> *Those look like Star or Cragar 50 spoke
> *


does anybody have pics of cragar 50 spokes on rides? ive been lookin into them but i havent seen any on a low yet


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2008, 10:12 AM~10241226
> *Was it Bigblock66vert's auction?
> 
> :0
> *



I just spit Pepsi through my nose on that one...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 10:34 AM~10234518
> *heres my new addition to the collection i just got them this thursday 14x7 TRU RAYS crossed lace with caps but the logos are all old and crusty but original with TRU CLASSIC logos   now am happy i have TRU RAYS TRU CLASSICS and 2 sets of TRU SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn it Saul--DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

here they are with the tru ray medallions


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 11:36 AM~10242269
> *here they are with the tru ray medallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

TRU SPOKE,TRU CLASSIC,TRU RAY it dont get no better :biggrin: what do i feel like rollin on today :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up Hoppin62 :wave:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10242925
> *TRU SPOKE,TRU CLASSIC,TRU RAY it dont get no better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang. That shit's ridiculous right there. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

Saul.......your too much!!!!!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Very nice Saul, I wanna know how you do it... you make finding rare rims look easy.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10242925
> *TRU SPOKE,TRU CLASSIC,TRU RAY it dont get no better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BITCH!!
I THINK IM A HATER NOW!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 24 2008, 02:26 PM~10243583
> *BITCH!!
> I THINK IM A HATER NOW!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 19 2008, 03:34 PM~10207882
> *Posting these pics for the homie Scooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Ive been thinking about getting some 520s for the tru spokes (the first ones pictured) for the towncar in the background what do you guys think?


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 19 2008, 03:34 PM~10207882
> *Posting these pics for the homie Scooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Ive been thinking about getting some 520s for the tru spokes (the first ones pictured) for the towncar in the background what do you guys think?


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 06:30 PM~10245850
> *Ive been thinking about getting some 520s for the tru spokes (the first ones pictured) for the towncar in the background what do you guys think?
> *


The whole point of putting 520's on a set of og wheels would be to give your ride a traditional lowrider feel. 520's and tru's are a very era-specific setup. They go hand in hand with cars that would've been built in that era. Traditional lowriders of the 70's. Not trying to be a hater...but there is nothing traditional or oldschool about your late model towncar. Not saying it wouldn't look good(it's hard to make truspokes look bad), but it would just look out of place. Kind of a waste of a good oldschool tire and wheel combo in my opinion. They don't belong on cars like that.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10245850
> *Ive been thinking about getting some 520s for the tru spokes (the first ones pictured) for the towncar in the background what do you guys think?
> *


I think Daytons or Zeniths would be a better choice...just my opinion


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10246095
> *The whole point of putting 520's on a set of og wheels would be to give your ride a traditional lowrider feel.  520's and tru's are a very era-specific setup.  They go hand in hand with cars that would've been built in that era.  Traditional lowriders of the 70's.  Not trying to be a hater...but there is nothing traditional or oldschool about your late model towncar.  Not saying it wouldn't look good(it's hard to make truspokes look bad), but it would just look out of place.  Kind of a waste of a good oldschool tire and wheel combo in my opinion.  They don't belong on cars like that.
> *



ALTHOUGH I AGREE, YOU GOT TO ADMIT THESE CLASSICS AND OG 5.20S LOOK GOOD ON THIS CADILLAC.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 05:58 PM~10246148
> *ALTHOUGH I AGREE, YOU GOT TO ADMIT THESE CLASSICS AND OG 5.20S LOOK GOOD ON THIS CADILLAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah, the rims do look good! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 24 2008, 06:56 PM~10246131
> *I think Daytons or Zeniths would be a better choice...just my opinion
> *


 Thats too easy and common I always roll ds

heres my last set I do my own work aqua and baby blue spokes gold leafed and striped dish










On the trus Im thinking pastel mint green spokes and stripe on dish accented with white I would like to do the front spokes twisted or diamond cut


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 06:58 PM~10246148
> *ALTHOUGH I AGREE, YOU GOT TO ADMIT THESE CLASSICS AND OG 5.20S LOOK GOOD ON THIS CADILLAC.
> 
> 
> *


Dang. Haha, I told you it was hard to make tru's look bad. Just think how much better they'd look on a 77 Monte Carlo!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10246468
> *
> On the trus  Im thinking pastel mint green spokes and stripe on dish accented with white I would like to do the front spokes twisted or diamond cut
> *


 :uh: Wait...are you saying that you're going to powdercoat your Truspokes with pastel mint green?!?!?!

Man, you lost me there. :banghead:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10246468
> *Thats too easy and common I always roll ds
> 
> heres my last set I do my own work aqua and baby blue spokes gold leafed and striped dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the trus  Im thinking pastel mint green spokes and stripe on dish accented with white I would like to do the front spokes twisted or diamond cut
> *


you cant powder coat TRUs thats not the way to go. Are you sure your not Maverick undercover he wanted to do the same thing but with black spokes :nono: :nono:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10246756
> *:uh:  Wait...are you saying that you're going to powdercoat your Truspokes with pastel mint green?!?!?!
> 
> Man, you lost me there.  :banghead:
> *


 yes to match my paint cars prepped and ready to spray gotta have matching parts


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 08:09 PM~10246930
> *you cant powder coat TRUs thats not the way to go. Are you sure your not Maverick undercover he wanted to do the same thing but with black spokes  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 I hate stock shit. All chrome is cool but just not enough detail for me.


----------



## SAUL

just messing with you scooby but i think the appliance wheels would look better with color spokes than the trus


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 08:21 PM~10247067
> *just messing with you scooby but i think the appliance wheels would look better with color spokes than the trus
> *


 your right they would but too wide and they arent a real wire I cant true them


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10246148
> *ALTHOUGH I AGREE, YOU GOT TO ADMIT THESE CLASSICS AND OG 5.20S LOOK GOOD ON THIS CADILLAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can anybody tell me the size of those? 
ive got a fleet that i wanna throw some on but im worried bout rubbin in shit


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10247369
> *can anybody tell me the size of those?
> ive got a fleet that i wanna throw some on but im worried bout rubbin in shit
> *



14x7 REVERSE


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

do you know the guy? i wanna know if he shortened his rear end to fit em?
the 14x7 china offset wont fit without it but i dunno much about trus


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10247485
> *do you know the guy? i wanna know if he shortened his rear end to fit em?
> the 14x7 china offset wont fit without it but i dunno much about trus
> *



HES A CLUB MEMBER FROM ANOTHER CHAPTER. FROM WHAT HE TOLD ME HE JUST BOLTED THEM ON. I DOUBT CHINA AND TRU SPOKE OFFSETS ARE THE SAME. HOPPIN62 OR SAUL CAN GIVE YOU THAT INFO SINCE THEY GOT ALL THE RIMS AND BROCHURES :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10247369
> *can anybody tell me the size of those?
> ive got a fleet that i wanna throw some on but im worried bout rubbin in shit
> *


 I think that looks great look at all the room on the cap for a wreath and emblem or whatever endless possibilities on that square footage


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10247508
> *I think that looks great look at all the room on the cap for a wreath and emblem or whatever endless possibilities on that square footage
> *


THE CAP IS A TRU CLASSIC CAP AND IT HAS A WREATH ON THERE ALREADY.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 11:06 PM~10247508
> *I think that looks great look at all the room on the cap for a wreath and emblem or whatever endless possibilities on that square footage
> *


yeah thats what im thinking, im tired of seeing everyday 100 spokes on this car so i wanna switch it up a lil bit. i was gonna go with cragars but these look alot better


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 09:17 PM~10247617
> *yeah thats what im thinking, im tired of seeing everyday 100 spokes on this car so i wanna switch it up a lil bit. i was gonna go with cragars but these look alot better
> *



I CAN ONLY AFFORD 72 SPOKES AND THEY GOTTA BE CROSS-LACED ZENITHS.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10247506
> *HES A CLUB MEMBER FROM ANOTHER CHAPTER. FROM WHAT HE TOLD ME HE JUST BOLTED THEM ON. I DOUBT CHINA AND TRU SPOKE OFFSETS ARE THE SAME. HOPPIN62 OR SAUL CAN GIVE YOU THAT INFO SINCE THEY GOT ALL THE RIMS AND BROCHURES :biggrin:
> *


thanks for pointin me in the right direction


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 09:17 PM~10247617
> *yeah thats what im thinking, im tired of seeing everyday 100 spokes on this car so i wanna switch it up a lil bit. i was gonna go with cragars but these look alot better
> *


 :biggrin: do the chrome and gold wreathes and it will look great


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 08:05 PM~10247506
> *HES A CLUB MEMBER FROM ANOTHER CHAPTER. FROM WHAT HE TOLD ME HE JUST BOLTED THEM ON. I DOUBT CHINA AND TRU SPOKE OFFSETS ARE THE SAME. HOPPIN62 OR SAUL CAN GIVE YOU THAT INFO SINCE THEY GOT ALL THE RIMS AND BROCHURES :biggrin:
> *



 .... not anymore


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10246468
> *
> On the trus  Im thinking pastel mint green spokes and stripe on dish accented with white I would like to do the front spokes twisted or diamond cut
> *


Post pics and let us see how they come out!


----------



## Eryk

I'm not really diggin the direction this topic went in. Time to get us back on track. 

TTT for the OG TRU SPOKES and no late model shit.:biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10236170
> *Have you finished his car or is it still in the works?
> *





nah i oredered the parts at homies hydraulics but apparently they think its normal to keep people waiting for over 3 months and have them keep calling a few times a week.... Im getting my parts from pitbull now i hope to receive them anywhere late this week or next week


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2008, 09:30 PM~10248198
> *I'm not really diggin the direction this topic went in.  Time to get us back on track.
> 
> TTT for the OG TRU SPOKES and no late model shit.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2 TTMFT for OG's all chrome! :biggrin: ... look at those 8's in the first picture!! :0  :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10248326
> *nah i oredered the parts at homies hydraulics but apparently they think its normal to keep people waiting for over 3 months and have them keep calling a few times a week.... Im getting my parts from pitbull now i hope to receive them anywhere late this week or next week
> *



Kinda like me with your homies Tru-Spokes ...huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10248528
> *X2  TTMFT for OG's  all chrome!  :biggrin: ... look at those 8's in the first picture!!   :0    :0
> *


That's how we did it back then. It widens the 5.20 and gives the impression of a smaller tire. Couldn't run skirts on my '63 SS so I went with 7s. I'll find some pics and post them later.


----------



## SAUL

TTT KEEP IT O.G


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 24 2008, 08:03 PM~10247485
> *do you know the guy? i wanna know if he shortened his rear end to fit em?
> the 14x7 china offset wont fit without it but i dunno much about trus
> *


14 X 7 reversed Tru-Spokes have a 2" offset


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2008, 04:53 PM~10252858
> *14 X 7 reversed Tru-Spokes have a 2" offset
> *


would that make them stick out more or less than chinas?


----------



## Corndaddy

Tru Classics fit my 63 Caddy with the skirts on. My Tru Rays, Mcleans and chinas don't.


----------



## SAUL

with tru spokes and tru classics you can remove the spacer in the back and replace it with a smaller one thats what i had to do for my LTD on the right side because of the skirts


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10254495
> *with tru spokes and tru classics you can remove the spacer in the back and replace it with a smaller one thats what i had to do for my LTD on the right side because of the skirts
> *


does the same apply to Rays?


----------



## SAUL

no tru rays are different they dont use spacers or special lug nuts you can use the stock ones


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 25 2008, 02:05 PM~10252973
> *would that make them stick out more or less than chinas?
> *


I dont own a set of china's....sorry


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 26 2008, 04:50 AM~10257953
> *I dont own a set of china's....sorry
> *


You dont own restored tru spokes either :0 





just play'en Cant wait to see the next batch.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Mar 26 2008, 04:50 AM~10257953-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont own a set of china's....sorry
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 26 2008, 07:31 AM~10258413
> *You dont own restored tru spokes either  :0
> just play'en Cant wait to see the next batch.
> *




OOOHHHHH BURN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 26 2008, 06:31 AM~10258413
> *You dont own restored tru spokes either  :0
> just play'en Cant wait to see the next batch.
> *



:nono: oh yes I do!! :yes: ........ well in a couple of months I will :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 26 2008, 07:29 AM~10258709
> *OOOHHHHH BURN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 25 2008, 01:46 AM~10248326
> *nah i oredered the parts at homies hydraulics but apparently they think its normal to keep people waiting for over 3 months and have them keep calling a few times a week.... Im getting my parts from pitbull now i hope to receive them anywhere late this week or next week
> *



:thumbsup: good choice


----------



## SAUL

on the top were we belong :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10271849
> *on the top were we belong  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2008, 11:42 PM~10172834
> *SOLD!!!! TO EZ RIDER, THANKS EZ*


----------



## ez_rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10278944
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Q VO EZ YOU BACK ON THE '67?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2008, 06:20 PM~10279378
> *Q VO EZ YOU BACK ON THE '67?
> *



Things have gotten a little better. I sold some extra accessories on ebay but I still have 95% of them. We've been able to take care of some bills and will hold off on selling the car for now. I need to wait a bit but if all goes well, this summer I will get back on it.


----------



## scooby

waiting on 3 more sets of trus and 1 more set of appliances. 

If the price is right Im gonna go swoop em up I'll know in a half hour


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 29 2008, 03:21 PM~10284553
> *waiting on 3 more sets of trus and 1 more set of appliances.
> 
> If the price is right Im gonna go swoop em up I'll know in a half hour
> *


What did someone say appliances????? :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

I already have one set FOR SALE they are realy clean (appliances 2nd ones pictured) look back a couple pages

wont know about the other sets til tomorrow..........I hate waiting lol


----------



## Loco SS

OK , Saul and the rest of the OLD SCHOOLERS... Whaddayathink ???
From this... (Supremes)










To This...( Tru-Spokes)


----------



## SUPREME69

although im a sucker for supremes the tru spokes look much better on '66 in my opinion


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2008, 03:32 PM~10290754
> *although im a sucker for supremes the tru spokes look much better on '66 in my opinion
> *


Muchas Gracias Homie I respect your opinion, Just trying something different and no way will I sell the Supremes


----------



## scooby

The astros looked gangster 

wanna get rid of them?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 30 2008, 01:30 PM~10290742
> *OK , Saul and the rest of the OLD SCHOOLERS... Whaddayathink ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

tru spokes look good LocoSS :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2008, 07:47 PM~10246709
> *Dang.  Haha, I told you it was hard to make tru's look bad.  Just think how much better they'd look on a 77 Monte Carlo!
> *


how about a 74'


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10143879
> *I got a couple more chain wheels this weekend, look at the the one with 4 holes...OG!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you willing to part with one of them :biggrin: nah I got the grant chain from SIN7 coming in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 05:16 PM~10292340
> *you willing to part with one of them :biggrin: nah I got the grant chain from SIN7 coming in the mail :biggrin:
> *


I might be putting the one with the 4 holes on Ebay...but not sure yet...that one is kind of rare!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10293474
> *I might be putting the one with the 4 holes on Ebay...but not sure yet...that one is kind of rare!
> *


if the 4 hole is rare put it in one of those glass cases with the lights


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10293577
> *if the 4 hole is rare put it in one of those glass cases with the lights
> *


On Display in the living room! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 30 2008, 09:42 PM~10294135
> *On Display in the living room! :biggrin:
> *


chale put it on the riding lawn mower :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10294260
> *chale put it on the riding lawn mower :biggrin:
> *


Maybe on my kids Barbie Jeep :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10294338
> *Maybe on my kids Barbie Jeep  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10294260
> *chale put it on the riding lawn mower :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 30 2008, 09:42 PM~10294135
> *On Display in the living room! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 31 2008, 11:17 AM~10297869
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-NOS...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


:nono: those are ugly :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 11:37 AM~10298062
> *:nono: those are ugly :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Beto? How you been? pm me if ya need anything :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 31 2008, 12:59 PM~10298684
> *Whats up Beto? How you been? pm me if ya need anything  :biggrin:
> *


Scooby! I've been good bro put in a application at Grease Monkey and praying that I get the job :biggrin: . sure homie.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I JUS PICKED THIS UP I WAS AN HR AWAY AND THE DOOD SAID HE HAD THE OTHER 3 HE HAD TO FIND THEM~ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ez_rider

Circa: 1985










Rolling on Classics


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup: to that bomb :biggrin:  
&
REGALS ONLY MOBB those trus don't look good


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 07:24 AM~10305928
> *Circa: 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling on Classics
> *



priceless picture :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 1 2008, 12:48 PM~10307659
> *priceless picture :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS!!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I KNOW ITS BEAT THERES ONLY ONE DOODS LOOKIN FOR THE OTHER 3 
HOPEFULLY THEY BETTER~? :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

those are FWD Trus, they would be the perfect set to make into 13's.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 08:24 AM~10305928
> *Circa: 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling on Classics
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT for all my old skool homies!!

Car is coming out of storage this week and will be getting its full treatment!!


The Eastcoast Saul [email protected]


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 3 2008, 05:50 PM~10328596
> *TTT for all my old skool homies!!
> 
> Car is coming out of storage this week and will be getting its full treatment!!
> The Eastcoast Saul [email protected]
> *


 :0 Well I finally got my chain from Sin7 in looks real good for the grant version only thing missing is the horn button  but oh :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2008, 06:47 PM~10328965
> *:0 Well I finally got my chain from Sin7 in looks real good for the grant version only thing missing is the horn button  but oh :biggrin:
> *


 make your own out of a tru spoke cap


----------



## scooby

Either set $200 plus shipping  basically $285 shipped anywhere in the US


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10331117
> *Either set $200 plus shipping     basically $285 shipped anywhere in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 3 2008, 11:09 PM~10331544
> *:0
> *


 I could use some cokers lol


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

good looking out on getting me first dibs on those appliances :uh: , I have too many rims anyways but those reversed would look good on the front with the shallows in the back under skirts. Fuck it im good but good luck on your sale.


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 4 2008, 10:30 AM~10334226
> *good looking out on getting me first dibs on those appliances  :uh: , I have too many rims anyways but those reversed would look good on the front with the shallows in the back under skirts. Fuck it im good but good luck on your sale.
> *


 I thought you were more interested in the spider caps. 

YOU STILL GOT FIRST DIBS if you want them 

Just for you: buy the appliances for 200 plus shipping I'll throw in the spider caps :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 4 2008, 09:56 AM~10334426
> *I thought you were more interested in the spider caps.
> 
> YOU STILL GOT FIRST DIBS  if you want them
> 
> Just for you: buy the appliances for 200 plus shipping I'll throw in the spider caps  :biggrin:
> *


WOW  Tha's a good deal!!


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 4 2008, 01:00 PM~10335408
> *WOW    Tha's a good deal!!
> *


 Only happens on layitlow for the homeskillets 

I like givin fellow riders a chance before I advertise elsewhere


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats real.......Goodlookin Scoob!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 3 2008, 10:14 PM~10331055
> *make your own out of a tru spoke cap
> *


 :0 sounds like a good idea I just need to find me a tru spoke cap now :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10342492
> *:0 sounds like a good idea I just need to find me a tru spoke cap now :biggrin:
> *


  You need five caps 4 for the rims and one for the cap 

Do your caps on your coke bottles just pop off?


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10342492
> *:0 sounds like a good idea I just need to find me a tru spoke cap now :biggrin:
> *


 server hic up double post


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10342527
> *  You need five caps 4 for the rims and one for the cap
> 
> Do your caps on your coke bottles just pop off?
> *


 :biggrin: no mine you have to twist off


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 04:20 PM~10343102
> *:biggrin: no mine you have to twist off
> *


 let me think on it. I'll come up with a idea


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 5 2008, 10:13 PM~10345175
> *let me think on it. I'll come up with a idea
> *


what I came up with is to take a Appliance center cap and make it my horn cap all someone has to do is find one like this :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10345329
> *what I came up with is to take a Appliance center cap and make it my horn cap all someone has to do is find one like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I might be able to pick you up one lemme check around


----------



## scooby

wow nobodys biting on the deals 

maybe I should raise the prices???? lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 6 2008, 11:18 AM~10347566
> *wow nobodys biting on the deals
> 
> maybe I should raise the prices????  lol
> *


 :0 well if somebody would call me from grease monkey for a job I would buy them


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10242925
> *TRU SPOKE,TRU CLASSIC,TRU RAY it dont get no better  :biggrin: what do i feel like rollin on today  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10349769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time.............


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10345487
> *I might be able to pick you up one lemme check around
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10349966
> *Peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time.............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 02:37 PM~10348598
> *:0 well if somebody would call me from grease monkey for a job I would buy them
> *


 dont worry beto when you need some rims I got you covered I picked up another set of trus, and 2 more sets of chrome daytons. 14 rims came home with me in the back of my truck I just got home 1;30 am lol 2 tanks of gas and alot of coffee. I might pick up another set of d's tomorrow (maybe) but for sure another set of 14s (chinas) maybe 2 sets 

besdies what I just listed I have lots more :biggrin: 

On another note I traded my limo to a club member for some all gold 13's 88 spoke daytons  I"m gonna tear them down and order new gold dishes

Im stockin up on tubes, accesories, tires, and parts


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 7 2008, 01:55 AM~10353033
> *dont worry beto when you need some rims I got you covered I picked up another set of trus, and 2 more sets of chrome daytons. 14 rims came home with me in the back of my truck I just got home 1;30 am lol 2 tanks of gas and alot of coffee. I might pick up another set of d's tomorrow (maybe) but for sure another set of 14s (chinas) maybe 2 sets
> 
> besdies what I just listed I have lots more  :biggrin:
> 
> On another note I traded my limo to a club member for some all gold 13's 88 spoke daytons    I"m gonna tear them down and order new gold dishes
> 
> Im stockin up on tubes, accesories, tires, and parts
> *


 :0 Oh shit :biggrin: so are you still doing hydros


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 10:21 AM~10354802
> *:0 Oh shit :biggrin: so are you still doing hydros
> *


 yeah


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 7 2008, 11:11 AM~10355297
> *yeah
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey you guys I need some help finding these little light sockets that go on the dash cause i'm missing one and its the reason my dash lights wont work :uh: .

Its circled in red


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 09:44 PM~10360381
> *Hey you guys I need some help finding these little light sockets that go on the dash cause i'm missing one and its the reason my dash lights wont work :uh: .
> 
> Its circled in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM me your address and I'll send you one.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 8 2008, 07:02 AM~10362642
> *PM me your address and I'll send you one.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

another tru spoke catalog i just got this one includes the tru rays


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Damn that green bomb looks clean


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10402557
> *:0 Damn that green bomb looks clean
> *



YOU SHOULD SEE THE LAYOUT ON IT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 13 2008, 12:58 AM~10403272
> *YOU SHOULD SEE THE LAYOUT ON IT
> *


:0

So what do you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2008, 10:17 AM~10404666
> *:0
> 
> So what do you guys think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice holmes! 


I still need a white donut if any one has one shoot me a price!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 13 2008, 10:58 AM~10404839
> *:thumbsup: nice holmes!
> I still need a white donut if any one has one shoot me a price!
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 13 2008, 10:58 AM~10404839
> *:thumbsup: nice holmes!
> I still need a white donut if any one has one shoot me a price!
> *


i have one but is a 10" not a 9" let me know is clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2008, 12:38 PM~10405346
> *i have one but is a 10" not a 9" let me know is clean
> *


:0 Hey saul you got any extra horn buttons laying around  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10408115
> *:0 Hey saul you got any extra horn buttons laying around   :biggrin:
> *


you can find them at pep boys


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2008, 08:15 PM~10408463
> *you can find them at pep boys
> *


Good but we don't have a pep boys :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10408642
> *Good but we don't have a pep boys :0
> *



anywhere that sells steering wheels should carry them or check the grant online store or even ebay look under "superior steering wheels'.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10408683
> *anywhere that sells steering wheels should carry them or check the grant online store or even ebay look under "superior steering wheels'.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2008, 12:38 PM~10405346
> *i have one but is a 10" not a 9" let me know is clean
> *


PM sent.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

So was looking around Ebay and found a wheel add for Appliance and look what rim is on it :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10409737
> *So was looking around Ebay and found a wheel add for Appliance and look what rim is on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice nips...I mean ad!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10409894
> *Nice nips...I mean ad!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT for the old school :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

jaime you ever get those tru ray stickers?


----------



## SAUL

to the top


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2008, 08:25 PM~10442547
> *to the top
> *


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## SAUL

Something i picked up over the weekend at Pomona Swapmeet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2008, 07:55 PM~10480424
> *Something i picked up over the weekend at Pomona Swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## SAUL

This one was a real come up 4 TRU SPOKE caps for a $1.00 N.O.S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

so jealous as usual homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 22 2008, 09:35 PM~10481474
> *so jealous as usual homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 22 2008, 09:35 PM~10481474
> *so jealous as usual homie  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10481848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak: whats so funny let him be jealous :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SAUL

whats up sammy i see you :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2008, 09:35 PM~10482203
> *whats up sammy i see you  :wave:
> *


Just here at work......I.'m jealous too! Those were supposed to be mine....... :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10482374
> *Just here at work......I.'m jealous too!  Those were supposed to be mine.......  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10482374
> *Just here at work......I.'m jealous too!  Those were supposed to be mine.......  :angry:
> *



did you go with him to the swap? if not you snooze you lose :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2008, 07:46 AM~10483773
> *did you go with him to the swap? if not you snooze you lose :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2008, 06:46 AM~10483773
> *did you go with him to the swap? if not you snooze you lose :biggrin:
> *



I snoozed and lost :banghead:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10485736
> *I snoozed and lost  :banghead:
> *



ILL SELL YOU MINE :0 I GOTTA HIT UP DAT DIRTY RAT FIRST HE HAD DIBS. IF HE DONT WANT THEM SHOOT ME A PRICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2008, 01:16 PM~10486514
> *ILL SELL YOU MINE :0  I GOTTA HIT UP DAT DIRTY RAT FIRST HE HAD DIBS. IF HE DONT WANT THEM SHOOT ME A PRICE
> *



4 cases of CORONAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

NEGATIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

The collection keeps growing :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10489208
> *The collection keeps growing  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO SAUL, DAMN HOMIE!!


----------



## SAUL

also picked up these 2 wheels at pomona this weekend one O.G chain and one black donut complete with horn cap and adapter


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10489263
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eryk

Saul, lemme know when you wanna flip that black donut homie. :yes:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10485736
> *I snoozed and lost  :banghead:
> *


me too... i was there.(did a all nighter)..snoozing while saul was hunting :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 24 2008, 08:31 AM~10492348
> *me too... i was there.(did a all nighter)..snoozing while saul was hunting :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah thats what happens when you guys are asleep :biggrin: snoozing :0


----------



## ferns213




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2008, 12:39 PM~10494071
> *hell yeah thats what happens when you guys are asleep  :biggrin: snoozing  :0
> *



:biggrin: bet you were happier than a fat kid eating cake :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2008, 01:55 PM~10494178
> *:biggrin: bet you were happier than a fat kid eating cake  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

We should ban Saul from his own topic! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Apr 24 2008, 01:06 PM~10494271-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Apr 24 2008, 01:19 PM~10494370
> *We should ban Saul from his own topic!  :biggrin:
> *


no just ban him from going to swaps earlier than the rest :biggrin: and only buy stuff in his city limits :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2008, 12:37 PM~10494506
> *:roflmao:
> no just ban him from going to swaps earlier than the rest  :biggrin:  and only buy stuff in his city limits :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

alright whos bidding on those 3 bars? like i even have to ask :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2008, 04:33 PM~10496070
> *alright whos bidding on those 3 bars? like i even have to ask :biggrin:
> *


Not me!...........................................Not yet! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: 2 more to add to the collection


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10497595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2008, 06:07 AM~10500549
> *  :wave:
> *


q vo saul :wave: next time wake me up :twak: :biggrin: 

you gota hook it up with a wheel :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 25 2008, 08:54 AM~10501037
> *q vo saul :wave: next time wake me up :twak: :biggrin:
> 
> you gota hook it up with a wheel :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405995 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Apr 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10502554
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405995 :thumbsup:
> *


we need pictures of your knock offs


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2008, 02:37 PM~10494506
> *:roflmao:
> no just ban him from going to swaps earlier than the rest  :biggrin:  and only buy stuff in his city limits :biggrin:
> *


EY SAUL IF U HOOK ME UP WITH SOME OF THE SHIT U GET I WONT VOTE FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10509514
> *EY SAUL IF U HOOK ME UP WITH SOME OF THE SHIT U GET I WONT VOTE FOR THIS :biggrin:
> *


yahhhhhhhhhh hook it up sharing is caring :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 24 2008, 12:06 PM~10494271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so we all can boogie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10510406
> *yahhhhhhhhhh hook it up sharing is caring  :biggrin:
> *


BUT HE CAN ONLY SHARE SHIT WITH ME :biggrin: EVERYONE ELSE IS ON THERE OWN :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:tears:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 26 2008, 08:23 PM~10511421
> *BUT HE CAN ONLY SHARE SHIT WITH ME :biggrin:  EVERYONE ELSE IS ON THERE OWN :0
> *



OH YEAH CABRON, THATS IT NO MORE OLDIES FOR YOU IN THE OLDIE TOPIC. YOUR BANNED!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2008, 03:12 PM~10515096
> *OH YEAH CABRON, THATS IT NO MORE OLDIES FOR YOU IN THE OLDIE TOPIC. YOUR BANNED!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *












u cant do that


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2008, 05:33 PM~10496070
> *alright whos bidding on those 3 bars? like i even have to ask :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: they outbidded me :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 28 2008, 06:09 PM~10525656
> *:angry:  they outbidded me  :biggrin:
> *



i forgot all about them, but i got my tru classic caps finally. camera is dead. ill take pics later


----------



## SUPREME69

check it out these are the caps i scored, i was browsing the homies topics and stumbled on this ad he posted. look how long ago it was and i asked him 3 weeks ago about them. he still had them couldnt believe it. best of all they were free :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=208558&hl=


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

wtf thst shit is from 2005 lol damn you were really looking that day... good score!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 11:55 PM~10529218
> *check it out these are the caps i scored, i was browsing the homies topics and stumbled on this ad he posted. look how long ago it was and i asked him 3 weeks ago about them. he still had them couldnt believe it. best of all they were free :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=208558&hl=
> *


Daaaaaayum. You gotta be kidding me! Supreme, you deserve those just for your dedication in going back that far and hittin dude up. Helluva score!:biggrin: 

You have a buyer when you decide to sell them. For reals.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Apr 29 2008, 07:54 AM~10530184-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf thst shit is from 2005 lol damn you were really looking that day... good score!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eryk_@Apr 29 2008, 08:06 AM~10530251
> *Daaaaaayum.  You gotta be kidding me!  Supreme, you deserve those just for your dedication in going back that far and hittin dude up. Helluva score!:biggrin:
> 
> You have a buyer when you decide to sell them.  For reals.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah i was being nosey one day and checked the homies topics and when i seen that and read no one picked them up i was like score!!!! but being from 2005 i wasnt to sure he still had them. i asked with all the hope and yup still had them.


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 you dont come across them this way that often you scored supreme


----------



## SUPREME69

IF I ONLY COULD BE LUCKY LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

YO SAUL U GUYS GOING TO ELYSIAN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE 5 DE MAYO SHOW???


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 29 2008, 02:40 PM~10533461
> *YO SAUL U GUYS GOING TO ELYSIAN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE 5 DE MAYO SHOW???
> *


----------



## ferns213

KOO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE.........


----------



## Olds98

yall wild lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10544017
> *KOO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinchi fernie te la jalas :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10547068
> *pinchi fernie te la jalas  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eryk

I put these in the Classics/Rays thread like an idiot. But they belong here. 

4 lug Truspokes on ebay.









[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL SATURDAY I WAS AT A SHOW AND SONNY MADRID WAS PARKED NEXT TO US. KICKED BACK WITH HIM ALL DAY LONG. EVEN TOOK HIM ON A BEER RUN :biggrin: . HE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME POSTERS OF THE FIRST LRM COVERS AND 5 MAGS. I ALSO SCORED A 1983 CALENDER. ILL POST PICS LATER. JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE THAT


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2008, 01:14 PM~10580226
> *SAUL SATURDAY I WAS AT A SHOW AND SONNY MADRID WAS PARKED NEXT TO US. KICKED BACK WITH HIM ALL DAY LONG. EVEN TOOK HIM ON A BEER RUN :biggrin: . HE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME POSTERS OF THE FIRST LRM COVERS AND 5 MAGS. I ALSO SCORED A 1983 CALENDER. ILL POST PICS LATER. JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE THAT
> *


 :0 you lucky  post post


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 5 2008, 06:27 PM~10582676-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  you lucky    post post
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ILL SHOOT YOU A PM ON SOME INFO, BUT YEAH REAL COOL VATO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@May 5 2008, 07:53 PM~10583713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TRIPLE CROSS LACE DAYTON OR SINISTER???


----------



## Rollinaround

Dayton


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
Sup!! I havent been on in a while, but I did find this by surfing the net..
I know u guys like finding old TruSpoke rims and many had asked on how to clean them up..Well take a look that this it might help  

http://www.missbelvedere.com/overview.asp#


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL, HOPPIN62 OR ANYONE ELSE. HAS ANYONE EMAILED THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY PICS OR INFO ON THE OLD RIMS AND CAPS? IVE TALKED TO DAVE THROUGH EMAIL A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS VERY INTERESTED IN REPRODUCING TRU RAY AND TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND CHIPS. ALSO THE 3 BAR SPINNERS. I TOLD HIM HE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM SELLING THEM AS LONG AS THEY WERE *EXACT* COPIES OF THE ORIGINALS AND THEY WERE AFFORDABLE.

ILL STICK TO OG WHEELS BUT HEY IF WE CAN GET REPOP CAPS AND CHIPS FOR DAMAGED CAPS I THINK IT WOULD BENEFIT US. WE MIGHT SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE FRONTING WITH MCLEAN WHEELS WITH TRU RAY CAPS THOUGH :biggrin: HELL IT MIGHT EVEN BRING THE PRICE DOWN ON OG RIMS AND CAPS....MAYBE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10590159
> *SAUL, HOPPIN62 OR ANYONE ELSE. HAS ANYONE EMAILED THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY PICS OR INFO ON THE OLD RIMS AND CAPS? IVE TALKED TO DAVE THROUGH EMAIL A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS VERY INTERESTED IN REPRODUCING TRU RAY AND TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND CHIPS. ALSO THE 3 BAR SPINNERS. I TOLD HIM HE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM SELLING THEM AS LONG AS THEY WERE EXACT COPIES OF THE ORIGINALS AND THEY WERE AFFORDABLE.
> 
> ILL STICK TO OG WHEELS BUT HEY IF WE CAN GET REPOP CAPS AND CHIPS FOR DAMAGED CAPS I THINK IT WOULD BENEFIT US. WE MIGHT SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE FRONTING WITH MCLEAN WHEELS WITH TRU RAY CAPS THOUGH :biggrin: HELL IT MIGHT EVEN BRING THE PRICE DOWN ON OG RIMS AND CAPS....MAYBE
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10590159
> *SAUL, HOPPIN62 OR ANYONE ELSE. HAS ANYONE EMAILED THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY PICS OR INFO ON THE OLD RIMS AND CAPS? IVE TALKED TO DAVE THROUGH EMAIL A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS VERY INTERESTED IN REPRODUCING TRU RAY AND TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND CHIPS. ALSO THE 3 BAR SPINNERS. I TOLD HIM HE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM SELLING THEM AS LONG AS THEY WERE EXACT COPIES OF THE ORIGINALS AND THEY WERE AFFORDABLE.
> 
> ILL STICK TO OG WHEELS BUT HEY IF WE CAN GET REPOP CAPS AND CHIPS FOR DAMAGED CAPS I THINK IT WOULD BENEFIT US. WE MIGHT SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE FRONTING WITH MCLEAN WHEELS WITH TRU RAY CAPS THOUGH :biggrin: HELL IT MIGHT EVEN BRING THE PRICE DOWN ON OG RIMS AND CAPS....MAYBE
> *


not yet ey send me the pics of the stuff you got


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 6 2008, 06:31 PM~10593159
> *not yet ey send me the pics of the stuff you got
> *



TOMORROW MY CAMERA IS TRIPPIN'  PROBABLY NOTHING YOU HAVENT SEEN OR HAVE ALREADY :biggrin: JUST A FEW MAGS I DIDNT HAVE PLUS THE 1983 CALENDER..I SHOULD HAVE GRABBED THEM ALL HE HAD 4 OF THEM.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2008, 09:21 PM~10595059
> *TOMORROW MY CAMERA IS TRIPPIN'   PROBABLY NOTHING YOU HAVENT SEEN OR HAVE ALREADY :biggrin: JUST A FEW MAGS I DIDNT HAVE PLUS THE 1983 CALENDER..I SHOULD HAVE GRABBED THEM ALL HE HAD 4 OF THEM.
> *


yeah go back and get them :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10600507
> *yeah go back and get them  :biggrin:
> *



for some reason i wasnt being greedy like i normally am, maybe because he was hooking it up.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2008, 12:22 PM~10590159
> *SAUL, HOPPIN62 OR ANYONE ELSE. HAS ANYONE EMAILED THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY PICS OR INFO ON THE OLD RIMS AND CAPS? IVE TALKED TO DAVE THROUGH EMAIL A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS VERY INTERESTED IN REPRODUCING TRU RAY AND TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND CHIPS. ALSO THE 3 BAR SPINNERS. I TOLD HIM HE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM SELLING THEM AS LONG AS THEY WERE EXACT COPIES OF THE ORIGINALS AND THEY WERE AFFORDABLE.
> 
> ILL STICK TO OG WHEELS BUT HEY IF WE CAN GET REPOP CAPS AND CHIPS FOR DAMAGED CAPS I THINK IT WOULD BENEFIT US. WE MIGHT SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE FRONTING WITH MCLEAN WHEELS WITH TRU RAY CAPS THOUGH :biggrin: HELL IT MIGHT EVEN BRING THE PRICE DOWN ON OG RIMS AND CAPS....MAYBE
> *


From what he told me.... the new spinners and caps he is producing will not fit the OG Tru's, and I don't know if he would be interested in re-producing something that does not fit his hubs? Tooling for casting is very expensive. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10619615
> *From what he told me.... the new spinners and caps he is producing will not fit the OG Tru's, and I don't know if he would be interested in re-producing something that does not fit his hubs? Tooling for casting is very expensive. I could be wrong though.
> *


welcome back stranger :wave: :wave: how was the trip???


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2008, 05:57 PM~10619739
> *welcome back stranger  :wave:  :wave: how was the  trip???
> *


Humid!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10619615
> *From what he told me.... the new spinners and caps he is producing will not fit the OG Tru's, and I don't know if he would be interested in re-producing something that does not fit his hubs? Tooling for casting is very expensive. I could be wrong though.
> *


i stressed to him that ONLY if they were original he would not have problems with sales. considering all sets will be made by order only why not make the hubs to fit og caps and spinners? im sure theres not thousands of dollars of hubs just sitting on shelves.... whats a lil retooling gonna hurt :biggrin: i should link him up to this thread so he can read our concerns for himself and so he can get an idea of what we consumers want.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey every one I finally got a job and wondering if any body will have any wheels up for sale so i know how much to save :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i have a set $800


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Does any body want These??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409669


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@May 13 2008, 09:55 PM~10650508
> *Does any body want These??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you still have those tru rays? i forgot to remind you to send me the pics.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Yea but I Cleaned them And They Came Out Pretty Nice I Think I will Keep Them For Now Or Untill At Least Untill Get A Nother Set!


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10650149
> *i have a set $800
> *


QVOLE GUEY......... EY SO WHATS UP U INTERESTED IN THE CADDY STILL???? BEFORE I PUT IT UP FOR SALE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 14 2008, 04:34 PM~10656133
> *QVOLE GUEY......... EY SO WHATS UP U INTERESTED IN THE CADDY STILL???? BEFORE I PUT IT UP FOR SALE
> *


its a project i dont have the space or feria to build it i have to start on my LTD


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10650149
> *i have a set $800
> *


just kidding :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10658538
> *just kidding  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I think I might have to trade you one of my reverbs for a set of Tru ko's ! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10656706
> *its a project i dont have the space or feria to build it i have to start on my LTD
> *


FUCK IT THEN IAM PUT IT UP FOR SALE CUS HE WANTS IT GONE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2008, 09:48 PM~10658538
> *just kidding  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 14 2008, 11:48 PM~10659299
> *FUCK IT THEN IAM PUT IT UP FOR SALE CUS HE WANTS IT GONE
> *


LET ME HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10658879
> *I think I might have to trade you one of my reverbs for a set of Tru ko's !  :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 01:44 PM~10662884
> *LET ME HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


U CAN HAVE IT IF U GIVE ME $800 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 15 2008, 01:33 PM~10663227
> *U CAN HAVE IT IF U GIVE ME $800  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ill give you a set of tru spoke knock offs for it


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 08:53 PM~10666075
> *:biggrin:  ill give you a set of tru spoke knock offs for it
> *


RIMS???? AND SOME MONEY???


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 16 2008, 03:43 PM~10672743
> *RIMS???? AND SOME MONEY???
> *


yeah right :loco:


----------



## Joost....

Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 12:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  keep us posted when you get some tires mounted and when they get put on the car!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 01:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAM THEY LOOK GOOD I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR SET DONE HOPPIN 62


----------



## Eryk

:0 :worship: 

Is it wrong for me to be hella jealous of you guys? 

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 17 2008, 08:00 AM~10676377-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  DAAAAM THEY LOOK GOOD I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR SET DONE HOPPIN 62
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called yesterday, they have been torn apart! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eryk_@May 17 2008, 08:37 AM~10676511
> *:0  :worship:
> 
> Is it wrong for me to be hella jealous of you guys?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Don't be jealous.......at least you can drive your car! :biggrin: mine is stripped and parked :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 06:22 PM~7167452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  yo bro . those are fuckin clean. i recently got hooked up with a set just like them...not as clean.

:banghead: got so excited bout getting them for $70, didnt realize 1 is 14x8 . it seems yoou do a lot of business with these old style rims. do you know where i might find 1 (14x7) hit me up :thumbsup: 

or any 1 else who might know


----------



## SUPREME69

i miss my old rims   




> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 01:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 07:53 PM~10666075
> *:biggrin:  ill give you a set of tru spoke knock offs for it
> *



wow how much is a set of 4 tru spoke knock offs going for?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10679359
> *wow how much is a set of 4 tru spoke knock offs going for?
> *


A set of 4 Tru-Spoke ko's in the box = $25.00 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10680498
> *A set of 4 Tru-Spoke ko's in the box =  $25.00  :biggrin:
> *


last time i checked they were $24.99+ tax


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2008, 09:36 AM~10680529
> *last time i checked they were $24.99+ tax
> *



You see Supreme! :biggrin: I'll evan give you a bargain......$30.00 plus shipping! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2008, 11:43 PM~10679354
> *i miss my old rims
> *


 :twak: thats what everyone says


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2008, 09:49 AM~10680581
> *:twak:  thats what everyone says
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: i miss mine too....... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 02:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 18 2008, 11:11 AM~10680679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i miss mine too....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2008, 05:57 PM~10682644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 nice!


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2008, 06:37 PM~10682880
> *thanks
> *


Maybe a trade for the 5.60's! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+May 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10680498-->
> 
> 
> 
> A set of 4 Tru-Spoke ko's in the box =  $25.00  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 10:43 AM~10680552
> *You see Supreme! :biggrin:  I'll evan give you a bargain......$30.00 plus shipping! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think so....maybe ill sell them to dave from the new tru spoke company :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@May 18 2008, 10:49 AM~10680581
> *:twak:  thats what everyone says
> *



yup and you even told me not to sell them. but no hoppin62 had to come through and buy them...i was hoping he would have lagged like the first guy. :biggrin: the whole drive to bakersfield to meet him i had changed my mind but i couldnt go back on my word.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2008, 09:23 PM~10683762
> *:scrutinize:
> i dont think so....maybe ill sell them to dave from the new tru spoke company :0  :biggrin:
> yup and you even told me not to sell them. but no hoppin62 had to come through and buy them...i was hoping he would have lagged like the first guy. :biggrin: the whole drive to bakersfield to meet him i had changed my mind but i couldnt go back on my word.
> *


:twak: again. ask me if i want to sell mine :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: not no more i cant sleep after :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2008, 10:09 PM~10684085
> *:twak: again. ask me if i want to sell mine  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not no more  i cant sleep after  :biggrin:
> *



YUP SAME FOR ME WHEN I DECIDE TO PICK UP THESE TRU CLASSICS. MATTER OF FACT I SEEN DUDE TODAY THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF FOR ABOUT A YEAR. I FORGOT TO HIT HIM UP ABOUT HIS SET. HE TOOK THEM OFF AND PUT CHINAS ON HIS RIDE...SAID THOSE BOLT ONS WERE JUNK I ALMOST FELT LIKE SLAPPING HIM WHEN HE SAID THAT. BUT THEN I WOULDNT GET THE CHANCE TO BUY THEM :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10683762
> *:scrutinize:
> i dont think so....maybe ill sell them to dave from the new tru spoke company :0  :biggrin:
> yup and you even told me not to sell them. but no hoppin62 had to come through and buy them...i was hoping he would have lagged like the first guy. :biggrin: the whole drive to bakersfield to meet him i had changed my mind but i couldnt go back on my word.
> *



:nono: :nono: Don't do that you'll regret it  

Nice story, I even got teary eyed :tears: I'm glad I met you :biggrin: .............I know where there is some!! But Saul has first dibs on them :angry:

Oh by the way....your daughter has a nice bike I seen it today in the Street Low mag


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 09:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

For $ale 14X7 std.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@May 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10693810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $ale    14X7 std.
> *


clean


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@May 19 2008, 10:21 PM~10693810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $ale    14X7 std.
> *


 how much/ do you have the k/o ? might want to put these in the 53 :dunno: what u think


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@May 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10693810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $ale    14X7 std.
> *


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2008, 07:52 PM~10673546
> *yeah right  :loco:
> *


CABRON THATS A DEAL

MY NEW VIDEO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxasjPRrwpc


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10697184
> *CABRON THATS A DEAL
> 
> MY NEW VIDEO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxasjPRrwpc
> *


 :0 did you see the monte on tru rays


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10697184
> *CABRON THATS A DEAL
> 
> MY NEW VIDEO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxasjPRrwpc
> *


 :0 did you see the monte on tru rays


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10242925
> *TRU SPOKE,TRU CLASSIC,TRU RAY it dont get no better  :biggrin: what do i feel like rollin on today  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to get sum of these for my glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

Any takers !!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

i just read in a magazine where their making tru spokes again their new web site is truspoke.net their not original but they look nice


----------



## 76monte1

did you see how much the new ones are :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ferns213

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2008, 07:13 PM~10699023
> *:0  did you see the monte on tru rays
> *


I THINK I DID I RECORDED IT :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@May 21 2008, 01:06 PM~10705630
> *did you see how much the new ones are :0  :0  :0
> *


If they are re-producing them, they should at least spell the name right :angry: 

Tru=Spoke....NOT.....Truespoke!! Maybe I'm wrong :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

**Off topic**


Here's a old school mix I did back in the days of DJ'ing. Sorry if some of the mixes are a little off... there was alcohol involved!! But still a good mix. :biggrin: :biggrin: Some good jams to get some bootys shakin'!  


track no01.mp3 - 71.27MB


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 20 2008, 06:11 PM~10699005-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  did you see the monte on tru rays
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ferns213_@May 21 2008, 02:16 PM~10705702
> *:uh:
> 
> I THINK I DID I RECORDED IT :uh:
> *



You shoulda gave it more camera time that bitch looked killer. I enjoy your flix dawg but I wish I wentto see the show on my own.

Whos going to Elysian this weekend?


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2008, 10:51 PM~10709734
> *You shoulda gave it more camera time that bitch looked killer. I enjoy your flix dawg but I wish I wentto see the show on my own.
> 
> Whos going to Elysian this weekend?
> *



IT WAS BUT MY CLUB MEMBERS WERE IN A RUSH SO I WAS JUST WALKING BY RECORDING.... I THINK IAM GOING


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@May 20 2008, 09:45 PM~10701295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers !!!
> *


i'll give you $40, pack of bubble gum, Soda, Beef Jurkey, and a can of Speghetti


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 21 2008, 02:16 PM~10705702
> *:uh:
> 
> I THINK I DID I RECORDED IT :uh:
> *


 :0 Video or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10717631
> *i'll give you $40, pack of bubble gum, Soda, Beef Jurkey, and a can of Speghetti
> *


It's "JERKY" AND "SPAGHETTI" Sorry Bro I was talking to the *Old School Lowriders*


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10717631
> *i'll give you $40, pack of bubble gum, Soda, Beef Jurkey, and a can of Speghetti
> *


It's "JERKY" AND "SPAGHETTI" Sorry Bro I was talking to the *Old School Lowriders*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@May 22 2008, 11:07 PM~10718226
> *It's "JERKY" AND "SPAGHETTI" Sorry Bro I was talking to the Old School Lowriders
> *


I was spelling it close to what I remember


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2008, 02:16 AM~10675611
> *Hoppin62, they look magnificent! Truely appriciate the good help in finding and restoring these, thank you. Hoppin62 --> excellent seller :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these are NIICCCEEE!
I`M PUTTING A SET ON MY 75 RAGTOP!


----------



## Anaheim74

I was looking through some old wheel catalogs at work(Pepboys) and found a Cragar/Tru=Spoke catalog from '97...ill have to post pics later


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 23 2008, 11:35 AM~10721177
> *these are NIICCCEEE!
> I`M PUTTING A SET ON MY 75 RAGTOP!
> *



Pics??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 23 2008, 08:49 PM~10725232
> *I was looking through some old wheel catalogs at work(Pepboys) and found a Cragar/Tru=Spoke catalog from '97...ill have to post pics later
> *



:thumbsup: You should sent it to me because you're a nice guy :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
That video was kool and that Blue Monte on RAY's was the BOMB!! Man, makes me want to bring my 67 Impala back to life...Its been setting in my garage for over 10 yr's..I just wish I had the $$$ to bring back from the Grave  ....OOO and the music to the video fit just right...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 25 2008, 04:24 PM~10734231
> *:biggrin:
> That video was kool and that Blue Monte on RAY's was the BOMB!! Man, makes me want to bring my 67 Impala back to life...Its been setting in my garage for over 10 yr's..I just wish I had the $$$ to bring back from the Grave   ....OOO and the music to the video fit just right...
> *


We want to see pics of that....so break'em out holmes :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 25 2008, 03:24 PM~10734231
> *:biggrin:
> That video was kool and that Blue Monte on RAY's was the BOMB!! Man, makes me want to bring my 67 Impala back to life...Its been setting in my garage for over 10 yr's..I just wish I had the $$$ to bring back from the Grave   ....OOO and the music to the video fit just right...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 22 2008, 01:53 PM~10713681
> *IT WAS BUT MY CLUB MEMBERS WERE IN A RUSH SO I WAS JUST WALKING BY RECORDING.... I THINK IAM GOING
> *



did you go? where are the pics at? My car is still being worked on I didnt make it.


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 26 2008, 10:46 AM~10738280
> *did you go? where are the pics at? My car is still being worked on I didnt make it.
> *



I MAKE THE VIDEOS......... IAM WORKING ON THE NEW ONE NOW.....

SO WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO MONTE74 GET VIDEO OF ME IN THE MIX????


----------



## Anaheim74

Picked this up at a junkyard today


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10743217
> *Picked this up at a junkyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are clean :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2008, 10:38 PM~10743230
> *damn those are clean :biggrin:
> *


It's only one  i could use it as a spare :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10741094
> *I MAKE THE VIDEOS......... IAM WORKING ON THE NEW ONE NOW.....
> 
> SO WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO MONTE74 GET VIDEO OF ME IN THE MIX????
> *


Nevermind hombre que vi el video


----------



## Anaheim74

Bump for the Tru=Sokes


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10743217
> *Picked this up at a junkyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'aarrr, Yer found me treasure, pirate!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 27 2008, 01:08 PM~10746840
> *'aarrr, Yer found me treasure, pirate!
> *


best $9 bucks i ever spent :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10743217
> *Picked this up at a junkyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 12:10 PM~10746859
> *best $9 bucks i ever spent :biggrin:
> *


I'll slap a $20 on top of that! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 27 2008, 03:52 PM~10747971
> *I'll slap a $20 on top of that!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 tempting offer


----------



## Anaheim74

:0 thats a tempting offer, im gonna have to pass though


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 03:42 PM~10748237
> *:0 thats a tempting offer, im gonna have to pass though
> *


Smart man!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 27 2008, 04:43 PM~10748245
> *Smart man!
> *


Came off of a *T-Top* Glasshouse :0 that was at the junkyard


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 03:44 PM~10748255
> *Came off of a T-Top Glasshouse :0 that was at the junkyard
> *


 :0 T TOPS :0 TRU SPOKE :0


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2008, 05:00 PM~10748375
> *:0 T TOPS :0 TRU SPOKE :0
> *


thats exactly how i felt, i had to pull myself together when i saw it, i was standing right in front of and couldnt believe it :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 04:44 PM~10748255
> *Came off of a T-Top Glasshouse :0 that was at the junkyard
> *



i seen pics of it, with some weird looking patterns on it :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 04:44 PM~10748255
> *Came off of a T-Top Glasshouse :0 that was at the junkyard
> *


Go back and take off the t-tops


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10748915
> *Go back and take off the t-tops
> *


I took the whole roof :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10749236
> *I took the whole roof :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 06:59 PM~10749236
> *I took the whole roof :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 26 2008, 09:40 PM~10743247
> *It's only one  i could use it as a spare :biggrin:
> *


 or you can sell it to me. my set came with 3 14x7 and 1 14x8 will give you the 14x8 and $ hit me up


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10747971
> *I'll slap a $20 on top of that!  :biggrin:
> *


And i'll slap another $20 for GP--Thats 'General Purpose' my brothas!!!


Hell, then i'll have to come up with another $25 to ship that mother...

You got a pic of the whole car???? thats a damn shame!!


----------



## SUPREME69

anyone have 1 tru ray medallion and cap for sale? if need be they'd buy the set of 4.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

What do you have to trade for some :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 28 2008, 11:44 AM~10754017
> *anyone have 1 tru ray medallion and cap for sale? if need be they'd buy the set of 4.
> *


I do...True Classic ones too but i'm trying to hold onto them tho so i can find some DAMN RIMS!!!!...

WTF i feel like a broke ass graffitti writer that has 'mad caps' but no money for paint.

Too lazy to work & too nervous to steal!!


----------



## ferns213

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrlEnpLOLQk

EL NEW MOVIE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+May 28 2008, 12:48 PM~10754963-->
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to trade for some :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@May 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10755002
> *I do...True Classic ones too but i'm trying to hold onto them tho so i can find some DAMN RIMS!!!!...
> 
> WTF i feel like a broke ass graffitti writer that has 'mad caps' but no money for paint.
> 
> Too lazy to work & too nervous to steal!!
> *



THERE NOT FOR ME, A FRIEND OF A FRIEND NEEDS ONE. IF I TRADED YOU ID BE LOOSING OUT ALL TOGETHER. HE NEEDS TRU RAY MEDALLIONS THOUGH NOT TRU CLASSICS.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10755093
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrlEnpLOLQk
> 
> EL NEW MOVIE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10749236
> *I took the whole roof :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT 

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 74 T TOPED ON TRU'S 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 28 2008, 05:52 PM~10756836
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10755002
> *I do...True Classic ones too but i'm trying to hold onto them tho so i can find some DAMN RIMS!!!!...
> 
> WTF i feel like a broke ass graffitti writer that has 'mad caps' but no money for paint.
> 
> Too lazy to work & too nervous to steal!!
> *


If you traded those tru rays and didnt tell me first I would drive over there and kick you in the nuts :biggrin: keep them homie you been trying to score a set for as long as I can remember this way what ever kind show up first you got the caps taken care of. 

( i really do want the rays though lol)


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 29 2008, 03:53 PM~10764366
> *If you traded those tru rays and didnt tell me first I would drive over there and kick you in the nuts  :biggrin:  keep them homie you been trying to score a set for as long as I can remember this way what ever kind show up first you got the caps taken care of.
> 
> ( i really do want the rays though lol)
> *



Holmes,,,i wouldnt do that to you...esp to a 'club brotha' :biggrin: 

I got rims but not clean enough and we all know what it takes to restore them...lolol


----------



## DRUNK RIV

set of four 14X7 std. $550 OBO


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10755093
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrlEnpLOLQk
> 
> EL NEW MOVIE
> *


Fern that flick is killer man I wish we had cruises like that here in clovis  :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

:worship: 
Dude!!
Those movies ur posting kick ass..keep up the good work.


----------



## booty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10489208
> *The collection keeps growing  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## booty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10489208
> *The collection keeps growing  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213

THANKS FOR THE VIDEO PROPS I TRY TO KEEP THEM AS OG AS I CAN LOL DID U GUYS SEE THAT PART WERE SOME BLACK GUYS STARTED FIGHT'N LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by booty_@May 30 2008, 01:07 PM~10772132
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

:dunno: 
I must of missed it...I was checking out the rides.......... :banghead:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10772630
> *THANKS  FOR THE VIDEO PROPS I TRY TO KEEP THEM AS OG AS I CAN LOL DID U GUYS SEE THAT PART WERE SOME BLACK GUYS STARTED FIGHT'N LOL
> *


yeah lol :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

T T T


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: ANYBODY PICKED UP ANYTHING GOOD AT POMONA THIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10780922
> *:biggrin: ANYBODY PICKED UP ANYTHING GOOD AT POMONA THIS WEEKEND?????
> *



 I picked up 2 sets of Tru-Spokes, 1 set of Supremes, a set of 3-bar ko's, 1 OG Boman colorbar and a set of Sancos!! :biggrin: I'll post pics later!! :biggrin: 

















































Just kidding, I didn't even go! :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Damn .... you got me! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

PICKED UP THIS ONE YESTERDAY AT POMONA N.O.S TRU CLASSIC CAP


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE 1 TRU SPOKE CAP WITH BLUE CHIP N.O.S TAKING OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10780922
> *:biggrin: ANYBODY PICKED UP ANYTHING GOOD AT POMONA THIS WEEKEND?????
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 2 2008, 05:41 PM~10782650
> *
> *


POST UP THE RIMS GEE


----------



## SAUL

I ALSO FOUND ANOTHER BLACK DONUT AND CHAIN STEERING WHEEL


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 04:45 PM~10782673
> *POST UP THE RIMS GEE
> *


NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

those wheels look clean saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

GOD DAMN IT--I HATE BEING ON THE [email protected] EASTCOAST!!!


----------



## Eryk

My wedding anniversary was this weekend. 9 years. I couldn't convince the wife that Pomona would be "quality time" for us. Damn, that black donut wouldn've been mine!!! hahaha. Lemme know when you get tired of it Saul. Dibbs!!


----------



## Anaheim74

Saw a couple a set of tru rays this past weekend at pomona, 1 set of wheels and tires for $2g's another set of standard 15x8s for $1,600, also another dude had 2 tru spokes, $70 for the pair, i was tempted to get them but i has these coming in today from Oregon, picked them up from Scooby on here, caps courtesy of Supreme69 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Nice scores guys!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 04:45 PM~10782673
> *POST UP THE RIMS GEE
> *


HERE YOU GO

























NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO USE THEM IF ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME AN OFFER.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

14 X 7 REV.


----------



## ElMonte74'

$44 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 3 2008, 07:02 AM~10786428
> *HERE  YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are bad!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 3 2008, 08:02 AM~10786428
> *HERE  YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO USE THEM IF ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME AN OFFER.
> *


 :0 DAMMM THEY CAME OUT CLEAN NICE SCORE GEE


----------



## SAUL

THIS WAS A GOOD WEEKEND I ALSO PICKED UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE WITH 1 CAP, A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH 3 CAPS, AND A SET OF 14X7 MCLEANS ALSO WITH 3 CAPS, AND A CROSSED SPOKE 14X7 TRU RAY ALL REVERSED RIMS I WILL POST PICTURES LATER  THANKS TO THE HOMIE CORNDADDY ON HERE


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 12:48 PM~10788526
> *THIS WAS A GOOD WEEKEND I ALSO PICKED UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE WITH 1 CAP, A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH 3 CAPS, AND A SET OF 14X7 MCLEANS ALSO WITH 3 CAPS, AND A CROSSED SPOKE 14X7 TRU RAY ALL REVERSED RIMS I WILL POST PICTURES LATER    THANKS TO THE HOMIE CORNDADDY ON HERE
> *


 :0 :0 sounds like its been a good season for tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2008, 10:28 PM~10784780
> *Saw a couple a set of tru rays this past weekend at pomona, 1 set of wheels and tires for $2g's another set of standard 15x8s for $1,600, also another dude had 2 tru spokes, $70 for the pair, i was tempted to get them but i has these coming in today from Oregon, picked them up from Scooby on here, caps courtesy of Supreme69 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Scooby's the man. :biggrin: I should of hit him up when I had the money


----------



## ferns213

DAMN U SAUL WERE GONNA HAVE TO POST UP FLYERS OF UR ASS AND TELL THEM NOT TO LET U IN TO POMONA SAY UR ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED OR SOMETHING LOL


----------



## ferns213

THE NEW VID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOC-2NPqbWc


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 11:48 AM~10788526
> *THIS WAS A GOOD WEEKEND I ALSO PICKED UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE WITH 1 CAP, A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH 3 CAPS, AND A SET OF 14X7 MCLEANS ALSO WITH 3 CAPS, AND A CROSSED SPOKE 14X7 TRU RAY ALL REVERSED RIMS I WILL POST PICTURES LATER    THANKS TO THE HOMIE CORNDADDY ON HERE
> *


 :thumbsup: DAMN SAUL YOU MAKE EVERY ONE JELOUS,DO YOUR THING HOMIE


----------



## SAUL

BEFORE


----------



## SAUL

AFTER


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Eryk

I think I'm gonna be sick.

:tears:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10791806
> *I think I'm gonna be sick.
> 
> :tears:
> *


X2


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Good dayyuuuum!....i cant believe i just saw that!!!

Saul--Seriously, how much for the trunk?? It would be kool to hang up in my garage!!...Damn..


----------



## ElMonte74'

:tears: Man that poor car why did it wind up in the salvage yard :tears:  That absolutely sucks mind you how it would of looked today if it didn't wind up there


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Server :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Server :angry: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

FUCKING DAMN SERVER!!! :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm serious too....somebody save that trunk!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 3 2008, 08:23 PM~10792472
> *I'm serious too....somebody save that trunk!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I wonder if they stripped the lifts outta it :0


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 02:48 PM~10788526
> *THIS WAS A GOOD WEEKEND I ALSO PICKED UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE WITH 1 CAP, A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH 3 CAPS, AND A SET OF 14X7 MCLEANS ALSO WITH 3 CAPS, AND A CROSSED SPOKE 14X7 TRU RAY ALL REVERSED RIMS I WILL POST PICTURES LATER    THANKS TO THE HOMIE CORNDADDY ON HERE
> *


Dam :biggrin: 
Dude, how do keep paying for all those rims? :dunno: 
Did u hit the lOTTO? :worship: ....I need a job like yours


----------



## @[email protected]

:nosad: 
WOW!!! what are the odds that u have the pic of that car in a mag and u found the same ride in a BONE YARD :dunno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2008, 09:28 PM~10784780
> *Saw a couple a set of tru rays this past weekend at pomona, 1 set of wheels and tires for $2g's another set of standard 15x8s for $1,600, also another dude had 2 tru spokes, $70 for the pair, i was tempted to get them but i has these coming in today from Oregon, picked them up from Scooby on here, caps courtesy of Supreme69 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :twak: i would of gave you 100 for the pair of true spokes.



 wait, were they 14x7 reversed?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 3 2008, 09:48 PM~10793344
> *:angry:  :twak:  i would of gave you 100 for the pair of true spokes.
> wait, were they 14x7 reversed?
> *


no their standard :0


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 3 2008, 07:26 PM~10791744-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 thats the car i took the roof off of, i wonder why the owner junked it...did you take those pics saul
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jun 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10793229
> *:biggrin: I wonder if they stripped the lifts outta it :0
> *


the cars suspension looked stock


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 3 2008, 09:48 PM~10793344
> *:angry:  :twak:  i would of gave you 100 for the pair of true spokes.
> wait, were they 14x7 reversed?
> *


they were 14x7 reverse, i totally forgot you were looking for one, going to the long beach swapmeet this weekend, if i see the same dude ill pick them up for you


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10793501
> *:0  :0  :0 thats the car i took the roof off of, i wonder why the owner junked it...did you take those pics saul
> the cars suspension looked stock
> *


 :0 REALLY CAUSE IN THE MAG PIC THE FRONT IS UP UNLESS HE PUT AIR SHOCKS ON IT


----------



## SUPREME69

damn what a shame for that glasshouse  just imagine how many other rides ended up in junkyards. theres a boattail rivi with patterns on the roof here in town. when it came in it had coffin interior, someone must of needed it cause its gone now. ill see if i can grab some pics of it next time i go browse around :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

GOT A CHAIN TODAY NEEDS SOME CLEANING BUT HERE IT IS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 4 2008, 05:47 PM~10800083
> *GOT A CHAIN TODAY NEEDS SOME CLEANING BUT HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2008, 09:05 PM~10793522
> *they were 14x7 reverse, i totally forgot you were looking for one, going to the long beach swapmeet this weekend, if i see the same dude ill pick them up for you
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

FOR SALE 5.60 TIRES WITH THE SMALL WHITE WALL THER 14'S














t.com/albums/ll230/paulphelps/0604081714b1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

IM ASKING 500$ THE THREAD IS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## pauls 1967

IM ASKING 500$ THE THREAD IS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## pauls 1967

IM ASKING 500$ THE THREAD IS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That thread is [email protected] wore!

That thread is [email protected] wore!!

That thread is [email protected] wore!!!


Hell, my x's stretch marks have better traction--wtf!

How many more topics will you create changing the price up everytime you do so and dont go posting a goddamn CHINA rim on a Truespoke topic--you'll get your lowriding pass revoked!!



TTT the proper way.


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Sammy...Sammy....lollol..that dude is local so i'm trying to scoop them cause they are way cleaner than mine.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 5 2008, 05:19 AM~10803398
> *Sammy...Sammy....lollol..that dude is local so i'm trying to scoop them cause they are way cleaner than mine.
> *



he has 5 sets available with all thats listed? if he does sign me up for a set i got the $$$ ready. ill send it to you and you can seal the deal for me :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

GOOD DEAL I WANT THE TRU SPOKE LUG NUTS YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THE REST


----------



## hoppin62

I gonna get them, torch 'em and post pics here!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 5 2008, 12:42 PM~10806031-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD DEAL I WANT THE TRU SPOKE LUG NUTS YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THE REST
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we can go in on a set :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10806256
> *I gonna get them, torch 'em and post pics here!!  :biggrin:
> *


this is what happened to the last guy who said something like that :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:47 PM~10806516
> *this is what happened to the last guy who said something like that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

just missed these  

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/706755573.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10806566
> *just missed these
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/706755573.html
> *



Gone??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2008, 02:12 PM~10806650
> *Gone??
> *



yup!!

should i go get these? there 10 minutes away.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/708102907.html


----------



## 76monte1

the ebay ones are going to be MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 03:10 PM~10807032
> *the  ebay ones are going to be MINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats what everyone else is thinking also.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 03:10 PM~10807032
> *the  ebay ones are going to be MINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats what everyone else is thinking also.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10806663
> *yup!!
> 
> should i go get these? there 10 minutes away.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/708102907.html
> *


Those are nice~


----------



## 76monte1

if anyone was a set of tru rays for sale hit me up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 02:15 PM~10806663
> *yup!!
> 
> should i go get these? there 10 minutes away.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/708102907.html
> *


i want them


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 05:31 PM~10807667
> *if anyone was a set of tru rays for sale hit me up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HARD TO FIND, AND EXPENSIVE TOO


----------



## SAUL

anybody seen the star wires for sale up in fresno $150 for all 4 they look clean with tires


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 06:36 PM~10808488
> *anybody seen the star wires for sale up in fresno $150 for all 4 they look clean with tires
> *



these??? theres only 3 
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/684340978.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 05:07 PM~10807921
> *i want them
> *



im gonna try and go look at them tomorrow or saturday. make sure there nice wheels, if they are ill probably pick them up.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 06:36 PM~10808488
> *anybody seen the star wires for sale up in fresno $150 for all 4 they look clean with tires
> *


just seen them, they must of barely listed these cause i didnt see them earlier today. think im gonna have to go take a look at both sets.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/for/709097745.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 07:01 PM~10808635
> *these??? theres only 3
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/684340978.html
> *


no these are in fresno all 4 they just listed them at 3 o clock all 4 for 150 check them out under wire wheels there in clovis


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10808660
> *just seen them, they must of barely listed these cause i didnt see them earlier today. think im gonna have to go take a look at both sets.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/for/709097745.html
> *


thats them ey show me how to post the shit that appears in other web sites im still a new with computers im in the stone age :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 07:09 PM~10808691
> *thats them ey show me how to post the shit that appears in other web sites im still a new with computers im in the stone age  :biggrin:
> *



all you have to do is right click on the tool bar and copy the web address then just paste it in a reply just like pictures.


----------



## SAUL

:0 okey :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

3 members and someone has 3 issues of technical lowriders....wow the irony in that :biggrin: que no saul?



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SUPREME69, hoppin62, SAUL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 06:13 PM~10808731
> *3 members and someone has 3 issues of technical lowriders....wow the irony in that :biggrin:  que no saul?
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SUPREME69, hoppin62, SAUL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 07:13 PM~10808731
> *3 members and someone has 3 issues of technical lowriders....wow the irony in that :biggrin:  que no saul?
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SUPREME69, hoppin62, SAUL
> *


I have to agree with u on that :yes: :yes:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 5 2008, 08:23 PM~10808418
> *HARD TO FIND, AND EXPENSIVE TOO
> *



k just throwing it out there


----------



## SAUL

rockets


----------



## SUPREME69

think im gonna have to pick up those rockets, might come in handy for trades in the future.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10806566
> *just missed these
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/706755573.html
> *


:0 me 2. i saw them 2day at lunch and called him. i was ready 2 take the afternoon off and go get them :banghead: 2 late



its kool tho. i picked up some 13x7 star wires this weekend. just for now :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10810072
> *:0  me 2. i saw them 2day at lunch and called him. i was ready 2 take the afternoon off and go get them  :banghead:  2 late
> its kool tho. i picked up some 13x7 star wires this weekend. just for now  :biggrin:
> *



shit i thought i was all slick calling during working hours, fuck i didnt even bother asking when they sold. im sure they went fast. they were in your area too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10808982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockets
> *


That bomba is clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10810072
> *:0  me 2. i saw them 2day at lunch and called him. i was ready 2 take the afternoon off and go get them  :banghead:  2 late
> its kool tho. i picked up some 13x7 star wires this weekend. just for now  :biggrin:
> *


How much for them :biggrin: cause by the time you get ready to sell them i may have the money


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 06:40 PM~10808982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockets
> *


i used to have my belair like that but on cragars with 560s
both are long gone now :tears:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 07:29 PM~10808876
> *k just  throwing it out there
> *



If your gonna bitch about brand new 99 dollar spinners that you personally asked for, then you cant afford Tru Rays.... Im just saying.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 6 2008, 08:49 AM~10812243
> *If your gonna bitch about brand new 99 dollar spinners that you personally asked for, then you cant afford Tru Rays.... Im just saying.
> *


 :0


----------



## ferns213

EY SAUL WHEN U WANNA COME CHECK OUT THE CADDY THEN???


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 6 2008, 10:49 AM~10812243
> *If your gonna bitch about brand new 99 dollar spinners that you personally asked for, then you cant afford Tru Rays.... Im just saying.
> *



i wasn't bitching about them i didn't expect them to be that much just saying


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 6 2008, 01:48 PM~10814265
> *EY SAUL WHEN U WANNA COME CHECK OUT THE CADDY THEN???
> *


this weekend


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 5 2008, 09:18 PM~10810434
> *How much for them :biggrin: cause by the time you get ready to sell them i may have the money
> *


 :biggrin: not selling yet. got a couple of p.ms on these already also. shit. just got them. wanna roll them on 1 of the rides..se how they look. still looking 4 that 1 14x7 to complete my true spoke set.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10815517
> *:biggrin:  not selling yet. got a couple of p.ms on these already also. shit. just got them. wanna roll them on 1 of the rides..se how they look. still looking 4 that 1 14x7 to complete my true spoke set.
> *


 :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10806566
> *just missed these
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/706755573.html
> *



WHERE THESE THE SET OF TRU SPOKES IN SF FOR $150?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 6 2008, 07:25 PM~10816065
> *WHERE THESE THE SET OF TRU SPOKES IN SF FOR $150?
> *



yes sir.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

So who got them????


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10817064
> *So who got them????
> *



:dunno: probably someone local.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10816726
> *yes sir.
> *



OK, CUZ I GOT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 4 2008, 04:47 PM~10800083
> *GOT A CHAIN TODAY NEEDS SOME CLEANING BUT HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale this weekend only, i also have some reproduction rabbit ears :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 7 2008, 08:12 AM~10818162
> *for sale this weekend only, i also have some repo rabbit ears :biggrin:
> *


its mine see check your pm


----------



## 76monte1

anyone have some rays in 300 400 range?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 7 2008, 08:12 AM~10818162
> *for sale this weekend only, i also have some repo rabbit ears :biggrin:
> *


how much for the rabbit ears


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 7 2008, 11:00 AM~10819098
> *how much for the rabbit ears
> *


YOU GOT A PM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 7 2008, 01:21 AM~10817699
> *OK, CUZ I GOT THEM  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: nice score


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 7 2008, 02:21 AM~10817699
> *OK, CUZ I GOT THEM  :biggrin:
> *


PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2008, 06:26 PM~10815492
> *this weekend
> *


SO DID U GUYS FIND ANYTHING AT SANTA FE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 8 2008, 10:50 PM~10827581
> *SO DID U GUYS FIND ANYTHING AT SANTA FE
> *


YEAH SOME 8 TRACKS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

CABRON U AN OL FART LIKE STARY 52 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

THE MOVIE I FORGOT TO POST :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0GDoF8MDA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8vV9L4hQPI


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
I know this doesnt have anything to do with TUR SPOKES, but I know its OLD SKOOL.. And I think I read somewhere in here somone was looking for these..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Orga...sspagenameZWDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-ROD-HOT...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

the STRAYS at the park


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys I am looking for 2-14x7 or 2-15x7 with a 5 on 5 bolt pattern appliance wire wheels. I know someone has to have them... :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

:worship: The Strays.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10833961
> *:worship: The Strays.
> *


HOWS IT GOING ERYK :wave:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10833961
> *:worship: The Strays.
> *


 :yes: :worship:


----------



## SAUL

Q-VO GEE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2008, 07:44 PM~10834428
> *Q-VO GEE
> *


QVO SAUL,HERES THE PICTURE I WAS OF MY DAUGHTER I TAKING ABOUT,"TEACHING THEM YOUNG"


----------



## Eryk

That's badass Gee! You should get a parent of the year award or something homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 05:07 PM~10832640
> *:biggrin:
> I know this doesnt have anything to do with TUR SPOKES, but I know its OLD SKOOL.. And I think I read somewhere in here somone was looking for these..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Orga...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-ROD-HOT...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


I think me and this other vato where but I found some that are cheaper
http://www.wirthscustomauto.com/Merchant2/...uct_Code=921001

and that site has some good stuff check it out
http://www.wirthscustomauto.com/sfnt.html


----------



## ElMonte74'

Saul those pics are badass. The Rivi, Glass House, Rivi, F-100, Impala are fucking tight  I wish that my car was already ready for paint


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 9 2008, 09:21 PM~10834878
> *QVO SAUL,HERES THE PICTURE I WAS OF MY DAUGTHER I TAKING ABOUT,"TEACHING THEM YOUNG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale it looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 10 2008, 07:20 AM~10836933
> *orale it looks tight  :biggrin:
> *


ponte a trabajar cabron!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 10 2008, 07:23 AM~10836945
> *ponte a trabajar cabron!
> *


 :tongue: :loco:


----------



## ferns213

ORALE STRAYS


----------



## Loco SS

TTT


----------



## SAUL

71 vega juiced and rollin on 5.20s


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 10 2008, 05:39 PM~10841386
> *71 vega juiced and rollin on 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn.....

Whats up homies...


----------



## DRUNK RIV

15X7 std. tru spokes $300. *OBO*


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 11 2008, 01:14 AM~10843792
> *15X7 std. tru spokes $300. OBO
> *


Pm pics


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 11 2008, 12:14 AM~10843792
> *15X7 std. tru spokes $300. OBO
> *


DAMN U STARTING TO GET LIKE SAUL GETING RIMS LEFT N RIGHT


AS FOR THE VEGA THATS VEGAMAN.............KOOL ASS DUDE


----------



## Rollinaround

The vega is OG


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 10 2008, 07:03 PM~10841596
> *Damn.....
> 
> Whats up homies...
> *


congrats on your new set of N.O.S tru spokes i noticed you were the lucky one to win them for $850 on ebay there complete real clean set with all the accessories


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2008, 05:39 PM~10849647
> *congrats on your new set of N.O.S tru spokes i noticed you were the lucky one to win them for $850 on ebay there complete real clean set with all the accessories
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10849647
> *congrats on your new set of N.O.S tru spokes i noticed you were the lucky one to win them for $850 on ebay there complete real clean set with all the accessories
> *


It aint like that...   ...You know the story!!

lolol


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 11 2008, 07:19 PM~10849963
> *It aint like that...    ...You know the story!!
> 
> lolol
> *



HE HAS 5 SETS AVAILABLE????


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

NO--just 5 rims....I'll explain things to you the next time we talk holmes.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2008, 08:37 AM~10853581
> *
> *


SAW AN N.O.S. SET OF TRU RAY CHIPS ON EBAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 12 2008, 05:06 PM~10857631
> *SAW AN N.O.S. SET OF TRU RAY CHIPS ON EBAY
> *


i want them i seen those


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 12 2008, 02:13 AM~10852866
> *NO--just 5 rims....I'll explain things to you the next time we talk holmes.
> *



the ones from ebay said he had 5 available though.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 12 2008, 05:06 PM~10857631
> *SAW AN N.O.S. SET OF TRU RAY CHIPS ON EBAY
> *



chips or stickers? isnt that you?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

why cant i never find the shit yall see on the bay? cant be that difficult 
to enter the right keywords lol :uh:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 13 2008, 11:52 AM~10861180
> *why cant i never find the shit yall see on the bay? cant be that difficult
> to enter the right keywords lol :uh:
> *


x2 I was just searching for them too :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

go under true spoke


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 13 2008, 03:52 AM~10861180
> *why cant i never find the shit yall see on the bay? cant be that difficult
> to enter the right keywords lol :uh:
> *


Item number: 280233813247


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-spoke-C...em280233813247&

Here they are....2 days left....The dude is wanting a arm and a leg for these stickers............$225.00

I guess if u want them bad and u have the cash then its a good deal...


----------



## Rollinaround

TITS ALOT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2008, 08:37 AM~10861820
> *go under true spoke
> *


hey saul :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

What's up guys!! I'd loke to share a little of my past with you!!! 


This was my baby for a long time, lots of memories with her! :biggrin: .............














She went away, then I found her again!  ...............






















She was suffering, so she was put to rest :tears: ..............


Can't show that picture!!!





Oh by the way, this has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 13 2008, 04:37 PM~10865442
> *What's up guys!! I'd loke to share a little of my past with you!!!
> This was my baby for a long time, lots of memories with her!   :biggrin:   .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went away, then I found her again!     ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was suffering, so she was put  to rest  :tears: ..............
> Can't show that picture!!!
> Oh by the way, this has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:    sorry homie looked clean :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 13 2008, 04:37 PM~10865442
> *What's up guys!! I'd loke to share a little of my past with you!!!
> This was my baby for a long time, lots of memories with her!  :biggrin:  .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went away, then I found her again!    ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was suffering, so she was put  to rest  :tears: ..............
> Can't show that picture!!!
> Oh by the way, this has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sammy post the picture were it looks like its on fire :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10865324
> *hey saul :biggrin:
> *


whats up MR.59 :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2008, 05:06 PM~10865952
> *sammy post the picture were it looks like its on fire  :0
> *



:nono: , I don't know what you are talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

I love those regals! A guy that lives near me has a blue one with white racing stripes on some bigger wheels.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 14 2008, 02:30 AM~10867946
> *I love those regals! A guy that lives near me has a blue one with white racing stripes on some bigger wheels.
> *


pics?


----------



## SUPREME69

one of the managers where i work has a '64 and he told me it has tru spokes. the only thing is the hub looks different. it looks like a tru spoke hub just flattened out a little bit. either way there *fucking clean*, hes gonna ask his wife if he can sell them and hes gonna get back to me :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:



***** ill take some pics so you guys can help me out :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 14 2008, 12:38 PM~10867953
> *pics?
> *


I'll see if I can snap some pics, he usually has it in his garage.


----------



## Dylante63

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/pts/717810790.html I emailed they guy about these and offered $50 bucks he hasnt emailed me back yet. :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 14 2008, 10:38 AM~10868840
> *http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/pts/717810790.html  I emailed they guy about these and offered $50 bucks  he hasnt emailed me back yet. :0
> *


 :0 hope u pick them up good deal


----------



## Dylante63

should i just step up and pay the hundred for them? even if they look that ruff in person?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

MY DAD HAD A SET OF DEM ON HIS 65 RIV CONVETITBLE

BACK IN THE DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 14 2008, 12:24 PM~10869387
> *should i just step up and pay the hundred for them? even if they look that ruff in person?
> *


i would


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2008, 06:14 AM~10868230
> *one of the managers where i work has a '64 and he told me it has tru spokes. the only thing is the hub looks different. it looks like a tru spoke hub just flattened out a little bit. either way there fucking clean, hes gonna ask his wife if he can sell them and hes gonna get back to me :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ***** ill take some pics so you guys can help me out :biggrin:
> *



Like this one? This one looks weird!


----------



## SAUL

thats a cragar


----------



## @[email protected]

:worship: 
Saul..I see u got that tru=spoke cap up for bid on e-bay.....

dam, I wanted it :0 .....My offer still stands..but I guess u can get more off of e-bay.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 01:30 PM~10869639
> *i would
> *



I got em for $60 bucks, but there pretty ruff. they will clean up alittle though.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10870803
> *I got em for $60 bucks, but there pretty ruff. they will clean up alittle though.
> *


 :0 good price post pictures if you dont want them send them my way :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10870803
> *I got em for $60 bucks, but there pretty ruff. they will clean up alittle though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 3 2008, 08:02 AM~10786428
> *HERE  YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO USE THEM IF ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME AN OFFER.
> *


  i see there gone now :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 05:17 PM~10870830
> * i see there gone now  :biggrin:
> *


YEP MAKING ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

McLeans :0


----------



## SAUL

monte on McLeans :0


----------



## 76monte1

so thats what my monte will look like on wire's hmmmmmmm


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Those are nice....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 76monte1

my ride.. that needs some oldskool wheels.. that last one i want the grill off of :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 76monte1

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 76monte1

:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0 speechless :0 :worship: :worship: :0


----------



## 69tow




----------



## 69tow

Whats up acsessorie freak and saul


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 69tow

To Saul


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

GODDAAMMMNNNN...This dude is straight killing me!!


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: Your killing me Donald :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10871505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda reminds me of technical Extacy(at least I think thats the name of the car)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:42 PM~10871440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bish is clean :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Server :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

Happy Fathers Day to all you Tru-Spokers !


----------



## hoppin62

My present to all you sicko fathers out there!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414835


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 15 2008, 12:21 AM~10872313
> *Happy Fathers Day to all you Tru-Spokers !
> *


Happy Fathers Day


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10871505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *   *


 


> *   *





> *   *


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10832972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this your 66? seen it a few weeks ago in burbank... looked clean


----------



## Low_Ryde

***dbl post**


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 15 2008, 10:04 AM~10873232
> *is this your 66? seen it a few weeks ago in burbank... looked clean
> *


thanks yeah its mine is that your 63 in your avitar looks good


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 10:47 PM~10871764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE SOME THINGS I NEED...... I ALSO SEE THE GLASSHOUSE IN THE BACK


----------



## hoppin62

Anyone know the name of this movie?????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Heartbreaker (streets of fire)....whats my prize


----------



## ElMonte74'

Anyone got the download of the movie uffin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 15 2008, 11:01 PM~10877904
> *Heartbreaker (streets of fire)....whats my prize
> *


You just won a set of Saul's Tru-Rays!!! :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ferns213

THAT MOVIE IS BADASS....


----------



## Anaheim74




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 16 2008, 03:16 PM~10881813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 T-Tops


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 16 2008, 10:12 AM~10879472
> *Anyone got the download of the movie uffin:
> *




ONE OF THE MOST DUMBEST MOVIES I EVER BOUGHT, BUT THE RIDES ARE BAD ASS. I GOT THE MOVIE IF YOU WANT ILL DUB IT FOR YOU. LET ME KNOW


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10881605
> *THAT MOVIE IS BADASS....
> *


You should make a bootleg Part 2.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 16 2008, 11:02 PM~10886243
> *You should make a bootleg Part 2.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 17 2008, 09:02 AM~10886243
> *You should make a bootleg Part 2.
> *



:roflmao: ... neither oldschool rides nor bad acting should be a problem i suppose


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 17 2008, 01:02 AM~10886243
> *You should make a bootleg Part 2.
> *


IM DOWN TO MAKE A PART 2 WAIT TILL I GET THE GLASSHOUSE OUT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO DO STARY 52 CAN PLAY THE PART OF "BAYTO" LOL AND SAUL CAN HAVE THE GOLDEN NIGHT LOL


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10889694
> *IM DOWN TO MAKE A PART 2 WAIT TILL I GET THE GLASSHOUSE OUT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO DO STARY 52 CAN PLAY THE PART OF "BAYTO" LOL AND SAUL CAN HAVE  THE GOLDEN NIGHT LOL
> *


 :0 that would be tight but make sure the acting is better :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2008, 12:35 PM~10889694
> *IM DOWN TO MAKE A PART 2 WAIT TILL I GET THE GLASSHOUSE OUT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO DO STARY 52 CAN PLAY THE PART OF "BAYTO" LOL AND SAUL CAN HAVE  THE GOLDEN NIGHT LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10889694
> *IM DOWN TO MAKE A PART 2 WAIT TILL I GET THE GLASSHOUSE OUT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO DO STARY 52 CAN PLAY THE PART OF "BAYTO" LOL AND SAUL CAN HAVE  THE GOLDEN NIGHT LOL
> *


:0 asshole :biggrin: your going to be hopper juicy fruit baby


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn...that looks so proper holmes!!


----------



## DRUNK RIV

De quien es? :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 17 2008, 06:27 PM~10891751
> *De quien es? :0
> *


GROUPE CAR CLUB


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10889694
> *IM DOWN TO MAKE A PART 2 WAIT TILL I GET THE GLASSHOUSE OUT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO DO STARY 52 CAN PLAY THE PART OF "BAYTO" LOL AND SAUL CAN HAVE  THE GOLDEN NIGHT LOL
> *


I'll provide the Rivi ... sorry no crazy paint job YET


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jun 17 2008, 06:33 PM~10891789
> *I'll provide the Rivi ... sorry no crazy paint job YET
> *


 :0 and I'll provide the monte once its done


----------



## antwonee63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10791753
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? somebody must of wanted them t tops bad! :yessad:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I wouldve cut that top off also, still sad to see u cool ride go down like that..


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2008, 06:08 PM~10891254
> *:0  asshole  :biggrin:  your going to be hopper juicy fruit baby
> *



WHY I GOTTA BE THAT FOO I CAN BE BEYTOS RIVAL THE FOO HE GETS DOWN WITH AT THE SHOW ALL I NEED IS A MIDGIT TO BE MY SIDE KICK LIKE IN THE MOVIE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Heres the link to the Heres the link to the Japan Lowrider Thread

Some bad ass Rides in there


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 18 2008, 01:31 PM~10898627
> *WHY I GOTTA BE THAT FOO I CAN BE BEYTOS RIVAL THE FOO HE GETS DOWN WITH AT THE SHOW ALL I NEED IS A MIDGIT TO BE MY SIDE KICK LIKE IN THE MOVIE :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I found a clip on Youtube awhile back but accidently deleted it somehow from a movie that had to be done in the late 70's that showed a whole bunch of lows & bombes rolling on cragars in the begining. I wanna say the movie was called 'Fallen' or something like that (it def. started with a F tho..) but i havent been able to find it again..Does anybody know the movie i'm talking about??


----------



## ElMonte74'

:dunno:
the only one i can think of is Walk Proud


----------



## Rollinaround

MIDGETS WITH WRENCHES KICK ASS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 18 2008, 07:51 PM~10901520
> *MIDGETS WITH WRENCHES KICK ASS.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10901499
> *:dunno:
> the only one i can think of is Walk Proud
> *


Walk proud has one of the best opening sequences ever! Robbie Benson's Starliner is pretty badass, but his acting as a cholo is hilariously cheesy. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10901936
> *Walk proud has one of the best opening sequences ever!  Robbie Benson's Starliner is pretty badass, but his acting as a cholo is hilariously cheesy. :biggrin:
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10899209
> *:roflmao:
> *


YEA I GOT A SHORT MIDGET MEMBER IN MY CLUB HE CAN BE MY SIDE KICK.... I I TALKED TO STARY AND HE SAID HE IS DOWN TO MAKE THIS MOVIE...


----------



## hoppin62

What???.... no tear drop Chain????

What ever happened to this car, anyone know?? :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 19 2008, 02:52 PM~10907448
> *What???.... no tear drop Chain????
> 
> What ever happened to this car,  anyone know??  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



probably ended up in a wrecking yard.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 19 2008, 02:52 PM~10907448
> *What???.... no tear drop Chain????
> 
> What ever happened to this car,  anyone know??  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



probably ended up in a wrecking yard.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2008, 04:44 PM~10908807
> *probably ended up in a wrecking yard.
> *


They were a dime a dozen back then


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 08:49 PM~10901499
> *:dunno:
> the only one i can think of is Walk Proud
> *



Damn dawg...Thats it...I got it mixed up with Fallen Down i think....(i dunno how??)
Thanks holmes...Much appreciated!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 19 2008, 08:17 PM~10909902
> *Damn dawg...Thats it...I got it mixed up with Fallen Down i think....(i dunno how??)
> Thanks holmes...Much appreciated!!!
> *


For sure homie  .


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 19 2008, 02:54 PM~10906988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know this is about the wheels more then the cars but had to bring it over


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 20 2008, 09:20 AM~10913243
> *I know this is about the wheels more then the cars but had to bring it over
> *


 Where are those pictures from? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK A SET OF ARCHER RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS ARE WORTH IN THE BOX?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 20 2008, 06:41 PM~10916748
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK A SET OF ARCHER RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS ARE WORTH IN THE BOX?
> *


you have some for sale let me know


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2008, 06:26 PM~10916994
> *you have some for sale let me know
> *



YA I HAVE 2 SETS OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX. I'LL MOST LIKEY WILL GET RID OF 1 SET. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 20 2008, 06:41 PM~10916748
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK A SET OF ARCHER RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS ARE WORTH IN THE BOX?
> *



its worth what someone will pay. i sold a few sets for $125 each. thats a good fair price.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2008, 08:17 PM~10917539
> *its worth what someone will pay. i sold a few sets for $125 each. thats a good fair price.
> *



OH OK, THATS AROUND WHAT I WAS FIGURING BUT WANTED TO HAVE ANOTHER OPINION.

GRACIAS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 20 2008, 09:41 PM~10917649
> *OH OK, THATS AROUND WHAT I WAS FIGURING BUT WANTED TO HAVE ANOTHER OPINION.
> 
> GRACIAS
> *


a few years ago some guy in pomona was selling about 12 sets for that much. thats what i went by  im trying to score a few more sets.....see what happens.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey anybody watch Deja Vu yet. theres a part in the movie where what seems to be a 78 caddy on fire with what looks to be a set of tru spokes on it


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 21 2008, 04:30 AM~10917020
> *YA I HAVE 2 SETS OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX. I'LL MOST LIKEY WILL GET RID OF 1 SET. :biggrin:
> *



what brand? never heard of archer, thats why askin. only know sony and the repro ears


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 21 2008, 02:44 AM~10918623
> *what brand? never heard of archer, thats why askin. only know sony and the repro ears
> *



Archer = Radio Shack


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 21 2008, 01:03 PM~10918636
> *Archer = Radio Shack
> *



thanks for education hoppin62 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Jun 21 2008, 03:44 AM~10918623-->
> 
> 
> 
> what brand? never heard of archer, thats why askin. only know sony and the repro ears
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 21 2008, 04:03 AM~10918636
> *Archer = Radio Shack
> *



archers are the next best thing after the sonys


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
Found some good pics of tru spokes and classics on this post..Check them out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362

Also: theres is some info on that glass house that was found the junk yard if u go more to the end of the posts............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=415651&st=0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2008, 08:27 AM~10919389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YA THOSE ARE THEM RIGHT THERE.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2008, 01:45 PM~10914454
> *Where are those pictures from? :thumbsup:
> *


No idea they where posted in the LIFESTYLE topic by Tattoo 76.


----------



## ferns213

OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....

OK HERE IT IS....

THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....

$500


----------



## 76monte1

what's this got to do with tru spoke???


----------



## ferns213

NOTHING REALLY ITS JUST AN OL SKOOL RIDE IAM POSTING FOR MY BRO FOR SALE AND BEING THAT "MOST" OF US ON THIS TOPIC HAVE TRU'S OR HAVE OLD SKOOL SHIT ITS AND OL SKOO RIDE MINUS THE TRU'S THAT I DECIDED TO POST I FIGURED IF ANYONE LOOKING FOR A PROJECT THEN I GOT THIS...


----------



## 76monte1

k i see were your going wit it.....cool ride by the way.....if it was in mn i would buy it fo sure


----------



## 76monte1

didn't see the stang in the backround the first time


----------



## 76monte1

im mostly a chevy guy buttt i have a soft spot for classic stangs......if you can get the caddy somewere in mn i'll take it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

THATS MY OTHER BROS MUSTANG "65" HIM AND MY DAD ARE MORE INTO FORDS BUT ME AND MY OTHER BRO ARE INTO CHEVYS AND LOWRIDERS UN LIKE THEM.....


----------



## 76monte1

what year and model is that caddy?????


----------



## ferns213

OH SHIT I FORGOT TO POST THAT LOL

I THINK IT WAS A 77??? AS FOR MODEL I THINK ITS A DEVILLE


----------



## 76monte1

whats the shipping going to cost to mn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

I HAVE NO IDEA BRO THE CAR IS IN 

LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA ZIP CODE 90004


----------



## 76monte1

i was jk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: couse you know gas is like 4 bucks a gallon :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin: HAHAHA


----------



## SAUL

regalamelo fernie i will take it ey i couldnt go this saturday i forgot we had to go to MISSION PARK for the PACHUCO and PREMIER picnic dispensa cabron


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## SAUL




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933420
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA  PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o.k. now this shit really hurts. that was a fine ride back in the day.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn I wish i had 2500 on me and i would buy it :biggrin: there goes my chance of owning some lowrider history :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

any body got pix of how it used to look like?


----------



## firme64impala

My NOS Sony's


----------



## firme64impala




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 24 2008, 01:21 AM~10938367
> *any body got pix of how it used to look like?
> *



theres a few in the old lrms in cragar ads.



jcd... those are some nice sonys you got there. theres a guy i know who has a set nos in the box im gonna see if he still has them. i know another guy who has the sony tv for $100 in the case as well :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 24 2008, 02:49 AM~10938468
> *My NOS Sony's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have always wanted a set but just to have. I dont like the way they look on Impalas cuz of the chrome window trim. That is where the Archers kick ass since they can be hooked onto the gutter. This way the back windows can still be rolled down. Very nice set, Im still jealous :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:15 PM~10871287
> *McLeans  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE FOR SALE $180 FOR ALL 4


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2008, 12:43 PM~10941069
> *THESE ARE FOR SALE $180 FOR ALL 4
> *


 :0 I wish i still had the money :angry: :uh:


----------



## 76monte1

saul what will te mcleans fit?


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10935477
> *regalamelo fernie i will take it ey i couldnt go this saturday i forgot we had to go to MISSION PARK for the PACHUCO and PREMIER picnic dispensa cabron
> *


CABRON PURO PAJARO NALGON :0 EL JEAN IS GONNA COME CHECK IT OUT TODAY


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10941069
> *THESE ARE FOR SALE $180 FOR ALL 4
> *


 damn good deal,


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 24 2008, 01:56 PM~10941718
> *CABRON PURO PAJARO NALGON :0  EL JEAN IS GONNA COME CHECK IT OUT TODAY
> *


who??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 01:42 PM~10941604
> *saul what will te mcleans fit?
> *


anything 5 lug


----------



## 76monte1

hmmmmmm what size are they


----------



## SAUL

:uh: 14x7


----------



## 76monte1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Lil homie 14x7 is the only way to go for the old school look... 
hell I dont believe I ever saw Saul fuck with anything that wasnt 14x7 reversed. If you were gonna buy from some one this would be tha man to do it from he wont burn you. BUT!!! If you say you want the wheels then you need to buy them now cuz Saul has ALOT of loyal customers and these will not last long in his possession!


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 25 2008, 10:04 AM~10946967
> *Lil homie 14x7 is the only way to go for the old school look...
> hell I dont believe I ever saw Saul fuck with anything that wasnt 14x7 reversed. If you were gonna buy from some one this would be tha man to do it from he wont burn you. BUT!!! If you say you want the wheels then you need to buy them now cuz Saul has ALOT of loyal customers and these will not last long in his possession!
> *


 was that aimed at me???


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10943697
> *:uh: 14x7
> *



PM sent this morning.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10941069
> *THESE ARE FOR SALE $180 FOR ALL 4
> *


pm sent about these,


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

ya know im startin to get into these style of wheels, tru spokes,classics, and rays, now days every body has k/o's, dont get me wrong i like them too, but i wanna stand out from the rest, how do you guys think these kinda wheels would look on a 91 brougham? i've seen some on a big body fleet they looked ok, opinions??


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Jun 25 2008, 08:04 AM~10946967-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lil homie 14x7 is the only way to go for the old school look...
> hell I dont believe I ever saw Saul fuck with anything that wasnt 14x7 reversed. If you were gonna buy from some one this would be tha man to do it from he wont burn you. BUT!!! If you say you want the wheels then you need to buy them now cuz Saul has ALOT of loyal customers and these will not last long in his possession!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76monte1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:47 AM~10947179
> *was that aimed at me???
> *


The whole paragraph was directed to you... Saul gets that killer shit if you dont jump on things quickly they will be sold sometimes just after posting. Just look at all the responses were posted since this morning alone.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 25 2008, 08:04 AM~10946967
> *Lil homie 14x7 is the only way to go for the old school look...
> hell I dont believe I ever saw Saul fuck with anything that wasnt 14x7 reversed. If you were gonna buy from some one this would be tha man to do it from he wont burn you. BUT!!! If you say you want the wheels then you need to buy them now cuz Saul has ALOT of loyal customers and these will not last long in his possession!
> *


sale pending as of last night i will post if there gone or i still have them by this weekend


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 25 2008, 12:26 PM~10948962
> *The whole paragraph was directed to you... Saul gets that killer shit if you dont jump on things quickly they will be sold sometimes just after posting. Just look at all the responses were posted since this morning alone.
> *


 i got your rim homie lets talk i will send you a pm after i get out of work


----------



## 76monte1

ACCESSORYFREAK i was talking with 4 other people that were selling rims that i was interrested in but they all had 5 other dudes wanting them backed out so i was then left with 6 sets of rims. but yeah i sorry i take so long wit your wires :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10949194
> *ACCESSORYFREAK  i was talking with 4 other people that were selling rims that i was  interrested in but they all had 5 other dudes wanting them  backed out so i was then left with 6 sets of rims. but yeah i sorry i take so long wit your wires :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


I wasnt trying to question you or put you on blast I was just telling you like I told you I would in PMs... that I would point you in the right direction. Saul is a stand up cat and good to do business with. He gets rare rims and knows what its like to be into the Vintage Lowrider style. The only issue is that his stuff goes real fast just like it did this time. Making deals with 6 different people is not the best thing to do best bet is to ask tons of questions before you commit but dont trip lil homie you'll find whats right for you


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10949158
> *i got your rim homie lets talk i will send you a pm after i get out of work
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10949647
> *Making deals with 6 different people is not the best thing to do best bet is to ask tons of questions before you commit but dont trip lil homie you'll find whats right for you
> *


X100


----------



## SUPREME69

.....suppose to go check out a couple sets of wheels today.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

damn i wish i could find a set around here


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 25 2008, 04:48 PM~10950791
> *damn i wish i could find a set around here
> *



im sure there out there, its hard to find them out here as well. saul just makes it look easy :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

your going to make me cry with your words :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76monte1

saul if you still have the mcleans how much shipped to 55021 mn


----------



## SAUL

there pending


----------



## 76monte1

duh ok im stupid if the deal fall's through let me know


----------



## Anaheim74

anyone need a 5.60-14
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416677


----------



## SUPREME69

heads up for anyone looking

Item number: 120276220009

http://cgi.ebay.com/chain-steering-wheel-l...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 02:34 PM~10949886
> *.....suppose to go check out a couple sets of wheels today.
> *


DID YOU BUY ANY?????


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 09:43 PM~10952941
> *DID YOU BUY ANY?????
> *



no it was more like a courtesy visit to let them know i really want the wheels. id hate to let these wheels slip away.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 10:01 PM~10953082
> *no it was more like a courtesy visit to let them know i really want the wheels. id hate to let these wheels slip away.
> *


:0 HOPE YOU DO GET THEM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 10:09 PM~10953148
> *:0  HOPE YOU DO GET THEM
> *



ME TOO IVE BEEN AFTER THESE WHEELS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10953160
> *ME TOO IVE BEEN AFTER THESE WHEELS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW.
> *


good luck getting those wheels homie , where do you guys look to find them?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2008, 07:11 AM~10953160
> *ME TOO IVE BEEN AFTER THESE WHEELS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW.
> *



what is it ? :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty+Jun 26 2008, 12:14 AM~10954030-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck getting those wheels homie , where do you guys look to find them?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most of the time i just ask older guys and they usually know someone. swapmeets is also a good resource but you gotta be on your toes there. if you see them you better not walk away from them cause they might not be there when you come back. if you really want something you gotta be persistent trying to find them
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 26 2008, 04:36 AM~10954358
> *what is it ?  :0
> *


tru classics


----------



## ElMonte74'

oye Dirty rat did you ever find the cost for shipping on those wheels yet.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10955724
> *most of the time i just ask older guys and they usually know someone. swapmeets is also a good resource but you gotta be on your toes there. if you see them you better not walk away from them cause they might not be there when you come back. if you really want something you gotta be persistent trying to find them
> tru classics
> *


 thanx for the advice homie, i gotta find a set


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10952849
> *heads up for anyone looking
> 
> Item number: 120276220009
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/chain-steering-wheel-l...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



THANKS, I'LL BE ON IT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jun 27 2008, 12:21 AM~10961825
> *THANKS, I'LL BE ON IT
> *


just passing it on to the next person


----------



## Corndaddy

Saul, cuanto for a camarada on those clean mcleans? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

there gone


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

they were some nice wheels,


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10966440
> *they were some nice wheels,
> *


Everything he comes across usually is...(man, that sounds wrong)....i like to see the chicks he hangs with cause we all know that Saul is a 'BAD BAD MANN'!!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10966472
> *Everything he comes across usually is...(man, that sounds wrong)....i like to see the chicks he hangs with cause we all know that Saul is a 'BAD BAD MANN'!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , yes thats true about the wheels he finds. did they make many 15 inch tru spokes? i was flippin thru an lowrider mag and saw some hooked up vans and trucks on tru spokes.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 27 2008, 05:01 PM~10966522
> *  did they make many 15 inch tru spokes? i was flippin thru an  lowrider mag and saw some hooked up vans and trucks on tru spokes.
> *


 :yes: Lots of them.


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

anybody looking for coker 520s with wide whites










I ONLY HAVE 3


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2008, 06:20 PM~10966583
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 they came out clean sammy


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2008, 07:20 PM~10966583
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?? what are these? i've never seen these kind of wheels before,i like them, anymore pics?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2008, 07:16 PM~10966569
> *:yes:  Lots of them.
> *



I got some if you need a set and i'll hook you for cheap!!
Holler at me..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10966472
> *Everything he comes across usually is...(man, that sounds wrong)....i like to see the chicks he hangs with cause we all know that Saul is a 'BAD BAD MANN'!!!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 27 2008, 08:54 PM~10967034
> *I got some if you need a set and i'll hook you for cheap!!
> Holler at me..
> *


pics?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jun 27 2008, 06:53 PM~10967028
> *wtf?? what are these? i've never seen these kind of wheels before,i like them, anymore pics?
> *



Tru-Spoke hybrid comming out in 2009! 


:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10967405
> *Tru-Spoke hybrid comming out in 2009!
> :biggrin:
> *


now taking orders


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10967426
> *now taking orders
> *


is this from the place that's doing the repo tru spoke???


----------



## Rollinaround

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/732817675.html

:0


----------



## hoppin62

:0 $$$$$$


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10967908
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/732817675.html
> 
> :0
> *


very nice wheels and tires!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10967426
> *now taking orders
> *


 no bs??? those wheels are badddd :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10967908
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/732817675.html
> 
> :0
> *


I hit that dude up like 3's lastweek and havent gotten 1 response.. :angry:


----------



## @[email protected]

:tears: 
I was a swap meet today here in TEXAS and a guy had 4 tru classics with the gold caps and he wanted 400 bucks....2 were standerd and 2 were deep..also two whells had 5.20 tires on them the other two were the boxes...Man, I wish I had the $$$ on me :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 28 2008, 06:42 AM~10968715
> *I hit that dude up like 3's lastweek and havent gotten 1 response.. :angry:
> *


MAYBE HE DONT WANNA SELL EM...LOL


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

page 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10972207
> * page 100 :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: YUP AND MANY MORE PAGES TO COME THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY IS GETTING BIGGER


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost....




----------



## Firefly

:0 That's a bigass beadseater they've got there :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Saul, thanks for the wheels Homie, they look good. I sent Armando home with a Tru Classic for you.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 29 2008, 06:18 AM~10973482
> *Saul, thanks for the wheels Homie, they look good. I sent Armando home with a Tru Classic for you.
> *


thanks homie im glad you liked them i will be waiting for that classic now i have to call mando :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10972951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those 5.20's are a bitch to mount! They look good :thumbsup: 

Supreme69 .. Here they are...only a picture away! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 remember these supreme :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

100!


----------



## 76monte1

why is this not pinned :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 28 2008, 11:26 PM~10972951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass wheels!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 29 2008, 10:06 PM~10974896
> *Those 5.20's are a bitch to mount!  They look good  :thumbsup:
> 
> Supreme69 ..  Here they are...only a picture away!  :biggrin:
> *





Theyre real narrow, in that one pic you can clearly see its less then half the width of the rim, those guys suggested to put an inner tube in the tires and inflate that the night before to stretch them up, i thought thats a pretty good suggestion


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 29 2008, 08:47 PM~10977637
> *Theyre real narrow, in that one pic you can clearly see its less then half the width of the rim, those guys suggested to put an inner tube in the tires and inflate that the night before to stretch them up, i thought thats a pretty good suggestion
> *



Did it work?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10977637
> *Theyre real narrow, in that one pic you can clearly see its less then half the width of the rim, those guys suggested to put an inner tube in the tires and inflate that the night before to stretch them up, i thought thats a pretty good suggestion
> *




Yes....it works and thats one way.

What i've always done with new tires & learned this from my brother in law who works at a gas station. I went out a bought some 2x4 wood & had it cut up into a bunch of 6" pieces. I know we all get excited and want to mount our shit up quicker than 2 bears out in the woods. But the best thing to do is take 4 or 5 of those 6" pieces and insert them around the inside of tire where the rim would go then leave them for a couple days...You would not believe the difference it makes it just mounting tires in general.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jun 29 2008, 02:06 PM~10974896-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those 5.20's are a bitch to mount!  They look good  :thumbsup:
> 
> Supreme69 ..  Here they are...only a picture away!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 29 2008, 02:12 PM~10974923
> *:0  remember these supreme  :biggrin:
> *



 its all good though atleast they went to someone who appreciates them  ill get another set.


----------



## 76monte1

2 thousand post's :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 30 2008, 05:58 AM~10977714
> *Did it work?
> *




i dunno they suggested it, we havent tried it, i still have a set of zeniths and 5.20s laying around that need to be mounted later this week, ill give it a go like dat dirty rat said.


----------



## ferns213

TTT


----------



## SAUL

these are for sale in visalia ca $250 for all 4 rims they look clean someone scoop them up 14x7s Reply to: [email protected]


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/736884423.html


----------



## SAUL

MISSION PARK SAN FERNANDO


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 07:21 PM~10984652
> *http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/736884423.html
> *




just called dude said they werent tru spokes, suppose to meet up with him this weekend to check them out.


----------



## SAUL

THERE CRAGARS I SPOKE TO HIM LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO I THOUGHT THEY WERE GONE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 07:37 PM~10984775
> *just called dude said they werent tru spokes, suppose to meet up with him this weekend to check them out.
> *


PM ME YOUR EMAIL I HAVE SOME PICTURES THAT DUDE SENT ME I WILL SEND THEM TO YOU


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 07:43 PM~10984834
> *THERE CRAGARS I SPOKE TO HIM LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO I THOUGHT THEY WERE GONE  :biggrin:
> *



thats what i asked him he didnt know much just that his friend told him they werent tru spokes.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 07:46 PM~10984869
> *thats what i asked him he didnt know much just that his friend told him they werent tru spokes.
> *


I TOLD HIM THEY WERENT HE HAD THEM LISTED BACK IN MARCH AS TRU SPOKES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

look clean though


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Eryk

Those are nice. Supreme, I'll scoop them up if you don't want them.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 30 2008, 08:03 PM~10985013
> *Those are nice.  Supreme, I'll scoop them up if you don't want them.
> *



GOR FOR IT HOMIE, IM GONNA PASS ON THESE


----------



## SUPREME69

check it out saul for $1,000 10 minutes from my house.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/car/738243412.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10985271
> *check it out saul for $1,000 10 minutes from my house.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/car/738243412.html
> *


:0 seen that one no vinyl too i want it


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 08:33 PM~10985404
> *:0  seen that one no vinyl too i want it
> *



if you come down this weekend ill take you to go check it out.  if you do come down i got some "special" fireworks for sale too  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Eryk

Question...will Truspoke 3-bars fit on those Cragar wires?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## SAUL

HERES A SET OF 3 CLASSICS AND 1 CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAY SOME GUY WAS SELLING ME BACK IN 06 I STILL GET MAD WHEN I SEE THESE PICTURES HE WANTED $150 FOR ALL 4 WITH CAPS EVERYTHING BUT I DIDNT WANT TO GO ON A MISSION TO SACRAMENTO FOR THEM :twak:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10985553
> *:0
> *


THATS THE SAME FACE I MADE WHEN I SEEN THEM AND HE SAID THE 4TH ONE IS EVEN CLEANER :tears:


----------



## SAUL

THEN I GOT OFFERED THIS SET FOR $100 ALL 4 COMPLETE BUT THE GUY WAS IN SAN JOSE I WAST GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH HIM FOR A YEAR UNTIL HE TOLD ME IF YOU WANT THEM COME GET THEM FOR FREEEE I WAS LIKE FUCK YEAH I TOLD MY HOMIE DRUNK RIV I GET THE KNOCK OFFS YOU GET THE WHEELS AND WE HEADED TO SAN JOSE FUCKIN MISSION AND A HALF BUT IT WAS WORTH IT


----------



## SAUL

THIS IS ONE OF MY SETS I ALSO HAD TO GO ON A MISSION FOR THESE I DROVE TO MERCED FOR THESE BUT IT WAS WORTH IT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

HERES ANOTHER SET THAT CAME WITH THE DEAL :0


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE KNOWS WHOS SET THIS IS??


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

thats all rj67 stuff :biggrin:  






> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10985754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE KNOWS WHOS SET THIS IS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 09:10 PM~10985812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Whats up Saul... Thanx again holmes, I hope he likes it. I thought it looked great.


----------



## Rollinaround

I CONFESS. IN HIGH SCHOOL IF YOU HAD TRU SPOKES YOU WERE GAY.  IM NOT GONNA TELL MY AGE. IM NOT OLD.AND IM NOT YOUNG.


----------



## Rollinaround

...SOOOOO,,,,,MY GUESS IS THAT PEOPLE IN SJ WERE GIVING THESE AWAY LIKE HOTCAKES...AND STILL MIGHT BE.


----------



## HustlerSpank

You still have this one's ?


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10985684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 09:24 PM~10985956
> *...SOOOOO,,,,,MY GUESS IS THAT PEOPLE IN SJ WERE GIVING THESE AWAY LIKE HOTCAKES...AND STILL MIGHT BE.
> *



GUESS SOME PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE GAY :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10977637
> *Theyre real narrow, in that one pic you can clearly see its less then half the width of the rim, those guys suggested to put an inner tube in the tires and inflate that the night before to stretch them up, i thought thats a pretty good suggestion
> *


The OG way is to get 13" tubes for your 14" rims/520's,very common practice in East Los back in the day....


----------



## 76monte1

anyone got some tru classics for sale?


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 1 2008, 08:12 AM~10987085
> *The OG way is to get 13" tubes for your 14" rims/520's,very common practice in East Los back in the day....
> *




i didnt know that, nice facts! Why a 13?


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10985684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are super nice :0


----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 09:23 PM~10985947
> *I CONFESS. IN HIGH SCHOOL IF YOU HAD TRU SPOKES YOU WERE GAY.   IM NOT GONNA TELL MY AGE. IM NOT OLD.AND IM NOT YOUNG.
> *


Now don't start with your BULLSHIT on this thread! :angry: 
If you don't like Tru Spokes then stay the fuck off this topic! :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10985522
> *Question...will Truspoke 3-bars fit on those Cragar wires?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 30 2008, 09:28 PM~10985988
> *You still have this one's ?
> *


yeah i have them put away next to my tru classics


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10988697
> *damn those are super nice :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso+Jul 1 2008, 11:51 AM~10989490-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't start with your BULLSHIT on this thread! :angry:
> If you don't like Tru Spokes then stay the fuck off this topic! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10985519
> *SOOOOOO....DOES ANYONE HAVE A 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERN TRU CLASSICS THEY WANT TO SWAP OUT FOR MINE????
> *


I dont like to get on people about shit on here but alot of people jump in on a thread with out reading a few pages back and start posting BS

I think homeboy should check his facts before he starts posting non-sense!


----------



## ferns213

WUT UP 74  

QUE ONDA SAUL.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 1 2008, 11:58 AM~10990044
> *I dont like to get on people about shit on here but alot of people jump in on a thread with out reading a few pages back and start posting BS
> 
> I think homeboy should check his facts before he starts posting non-sense!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

Look at these Prices!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Jul 1 2008, 11:51 AM~10989490
> *Now don't start with your BULLSHIT on this thread! :angry:
> If you don't like Tru Spokes then stay the fuck off this topic! :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Jul 1 2008, 12:51 PM~10989490
> *Now don't start with your BULLSHIT on this thread! :angry:
> If you don't like Tru Spokes then stay the fuck off this topic! :angry:
> *


easy fluffy.....I like them.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 1 2008, 01:58 PM~10990044
> *I dont like to get on people about shit on here but alot of people jump in on a thread with out reading a few pages back and start posting BS
> 
> I think homeboy should check his facts before he starts posting non-sense!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

A friend of mine gave me Eurolowrider #1 :happysad: Okay... okay... so my lowrider collection isnt the greatest :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 1 2008, 11:20 PM~10994936
> *A friend of mine gave me Eurolowrider #1  :happysad: Okay...  okay... so my lowrider collection isnt the greatest  :biggrin:
> *



eurolowrider?? is that imports??? id say use that for emergency butt wipe paper :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 1 2008, 10:27 PM~10994978
> *eurolowrider?? is that imports??? id say use that for emergency butt wipe paper :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 1 2008, 11:27 PM~10994978
> *eurolowrider?? is that imports??? id say use that for emergency butt wipe paper :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

What makes me soooooo mad is he also gave me the Lowrider that had the LAST LA Super Show in it. Half the cover is gone so I guess the really did need ass paper.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 1 2008, 08:48 PM~10993694
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 10:23 PM~10985947
> *I CONFESS. IN HIGH SCHOOL IF YOU HAD TRU SPOKES YOU WERE GAY.   IM NOT GONNA TELL MY AGE. IM NOT OLD.AND IM NOT YOUNG.
> *


i don`t know about that, i guess it depends WHEN you were in high school, in my day, this was all you had, craigers and rockets then the tru spokes.
look at all your old lowrider magazines , how many tru spokes do you see?
like i said, it might depend if you were at the end of the tru spoke fad, and getting into the knock offs.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 2 2008, 09:50 AM~10996862
> *i don`t know about that, i guess it depends WHEN you were in high school, in my day, this was all you had, craigers and rockets then the tru spokes.
> look at all your old lowrider magazines , how many tru spokes do you see?
> like i said, it might depend if you were at the end of the tru spoke fad, and getting into the knock offs.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
Back in my day Tru Spokes were the shit. Many still ran Supremes and some ran basket wires (a chrome solid rim with a wire spoke basket that screwed in place. Those were phasing out because of the TruSpokes and TruClassics coming in.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2008, 08:24 AM~10919374
> *archers are the next best thing after the sonys
> *



OK, LET THE BIDDIN BEGIN!

BRB GETTIN PICS


----------



## 1938_MASTER




----------



## SUPREME69

nice i had a few sets in the box, i should have just held on to them. i kept one for me. now im trying to get the sony's and the sony tv.




> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:16 PM~10998353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 2 2008, 02:41 PM~10998593
> *nice i had a few sets in the box, i should have just held on to them. i kept one for me. now im trying to get the sony's and the sony tv.
> *


And don't forget the HD converter box. Feb '09 is just around the corner. :biggrin: 
Hope all is well my friend.


----------



## ferns213

SAUL......









ANYONE ELSE DOWN TO ROLL ITS MY CLUB AND OUR HOMIES CLUB PICNIC


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:16 PM~10998353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50 FIRST BID WHEN DOES IT END


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:16 PM~10998353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So much for getting back to me and letting me know.. :angry: 

Goodluck...Hope Saul gets them.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER

NA REAL TALK, SAUL PM'ED ME FIRST, THEN DAT DIRTY RAT AND THEN HOOKED ON GLASS.

I'M NOT HERE TRYIN TO START SOME SHIT. I SAID I WAS GOIN TO SELL A SET AND I'LL SEE WHAT UP WITH SAUL. IF HE DONT WANT THEM ILL GO DOWN THE LIST.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 2 2008, 07:37 PM~11001075
> *NA REAL TALK, SAUL PM'ED ME FIRST, THEN DAT DIRTY RAT AND THEN HOOKED ON GLASS.
> 
> I'M NOT HERE TRYIN TO START SOME SHIT. I SAID I WAS GOIN TO SELL A SET AND I'LL SEE WHAT UP WITH SAUL. IF HE DONT WANT THEM ILL GO DOWN THE LIST.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 1938_MASTER

SALE PENDING ON THE ARCHERS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 2 2008, 03:04 PM~10999192
> *And don't forget the HD converter box. Feb '09 is just around the corner. :biggrin:
> Hope all is well my friend.
> *


HMMMMMM MAYBE I CAN MAKE ONE LOOK VINTAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 2 2008, 10:50 AM~10996862
> *i don`t know about that, i guess it depends WHEN you were in high school, in my day, this was all you had, craigers and rockets then the tru spokes.
> look at all your old lowrider magazines , how many tru spokes do you see?
> like i said, it might depend if you were at the end of the tru spoke fad, and getting into the knock offs.
> *


I GRADUATED IN 96
.... :biggrin: ....
Dz and Z s were the shit ROADSTERS were very cool....TRUS were not. SORRY GUYS. BAD TIMES!!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 3 2008, 06:06 AM~11001850
> *SALE PENDING ON THE ARCHERS
> *



for 50? dayum thought they'd go for more... :0


----------



## MR.59

> I GRADUATED IN 96
> .... :biggrin: ....
> Dz and Z s were the shit ROADSTERS were very cool....TRUS were not. SORRY GUYS. BAD TIMES!!!!
> [/q
> 
> 
> THRU SPOKES CAME OUT IN THE MID/ LATE 70`S
> BY 96 THE WHEELS WERE ALMOST 20 YEARS OLD!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10999529
> *SAUL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE ELSE DOWN TO ROLL ITS MY CLUB AND OUR HOMIES CLUB PICNIC
> *


thanks for the invite fernie


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 14 2007, 01:18 PM~7690051
> *DAMN!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 3 2008, 01:48 PM~11006451
> *thanks for the invite fernie
> *


GO CABRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11006475
> *:0
> *












Pretty soon homie....pretty soon!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> I GRADUATED IN 96
> .... :biggrin: ....
> Dz and Z s were the shit ROADSTERS were very cool....TRUS were not. SORRY GUYS. BAD TIMES!!!!
> [/q
> THRU SPOKES CAME OUT IN THE MID/ LATE 70`S
> BY 96 THE WHEELS WERE ALMOST 20 YEARS OLD!
> 
> 
> 
> we knew that. I know that. That was then....This is now. I wish I had my homies he tossed when he got new roadsters...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

When I was a kid we ran what ever we could, I graduated in 94...

I had a dookie brown Datsun with a slippng trans and so much bass you would swear there was an earthquake. 

Today its a 64 Impala on Tru Rays....... besides who cares what everyone else thinks!


----------



## Rollinaround

my 1st wire wheels were rusted og zenith cross laces. on a 67 bonneville.


----------



## Rollinaround

...got the Rivi back today......FUCK IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:15 PM~10871287
> *McLeans  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [/quo
> 
> 
> he sold those homie a while ago, i think?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

* 
hey guys, I have a petition going in lowrider general about bringing back those

oldschool cali swangin vol. I-X. my tapes are burnout and i bet there is a market

for that 90s lowrider material.


if you agree and want those back on your screen.....


Petition for Cali Swangin Vol. I - X on DVD


thanks for your support :thumbsup:
*


----------



## oldskool 67

This 65 T-Bird was my 1st car. This pic was taken around 79/80 when my brother Victor owned it. That's him in front of the ride, he was rollin on Western Wheels (Cragar look a likes). He sold me the ranfla when I graduated high skool in 1983 for $350. I rolled it on the stock hub caps as the cragar look was out at that time and I couldn't afford spokes. It was super clean until some fools rolled up on me when I was cruising Highland Ave one summer nite and did a lil damage. A year later in 1984 I bought my dream car, a 76 Regal. After installing a Pioneer stereo system I bought my 1st set of wire wheels, 14 x 7 reverse TRU-RAYS on 5:20's. That car was Bad Ass. I rolled it for about a year like that and had planned on juicing it until some other putos cut the life short on my Regal. I was able to save one TRU-RAY but the rest were ruined. That wheel might still be in my dad's back yard somewhere. Aside from the occasional gangbanging, the early 80's were good times for me. The Blvd would get packed with everything from primered Impalas to flaked out show cars. It was a site to see, hittin switches, bumpin music, cars packed with Hynas, SHAA! Long Live The OLD SKOOL!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 3 2008, 10:41 PM~11009925
> *...got the Rivi back today......FUCK IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!
> *


post some pics when you can


----------



## 76monte1

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11014105
> *:wave:
> *


  whats up homie.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 4 2008, 04:53 PM~11014090
> *post some pics when you can
> *


cool....Im putting some 13x7 capless 50 spoke star wires on it tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

I think those might fit....my homies did, and they look to be the same bolt pattern...............hmmmmmmm, should I bring a truclassic for the ride?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 4 2008, 07:43 PM~11014698
> *cool....Im putting some 13x7 capless 50 spoke star wires on it tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 4 2008, 09:33 PM~11013135
> *This 65 T-Bird was my 1st car. This pic was taken around 79/80 when my brother Victor owned it. That's him in front of the ride, he was rollin on Western Wheels (Cragar look a likes). He sold me the ranfla when I graduated high skool in 1983 for $350. I rolled it on the stock hub caps as the cragar look was out at that time and I couldn't afford spokes. It was super clean until some fools rolled up on me when I was cruising Highland Ave one summer nite and did a lil damage. A year later in 1984 I bought my dream car, a 76 Regal. After installing a Pioneer stereo system I bought my 1st set of wire wheels, 14 x 7 reverse TRU-RAYS on 5:20's. That car was Bad Ass. I rolled it for about a year like that and had planned on juicing it until some other putos cut the life short on my Regal. I was able to save one TRU-RAY but the rest were ruined. That wheel might still be in my dad's back yard somewhere. Aside from the occasional gangbanging, the early 80's were good times for me. The Blvd would get packed with everything from primered Impalas to flaked out show cars. It was a site to see, hittin switches, bumpin music, cars packed with Hynas, SHAA! Long Live The OLD SKOOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful car homie!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 4 2008, 07:44 PM~11014704
> *I think those might fit....my homies did, and they look to be the same bolt pattern...............hmmmmmmm, should I bring a truclassic for the ride?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

THE ARCHERS ARE SOLD, THANKS SAUL AND NICE MEETING UP WITH U MAN. :thumbsup: 

ALSO, I THINK I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11017304
> *THE ARCHERS ARE SOLD, THANKS SAUL AND NICE MEETING UP WITH U MAN.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ALSO, I THINK I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is it for sale???


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11017865
> *Is it for sale???
> *



NA, IM GOIN TO KEEP IT, HE WAS ASKING ME IF I HAD IT AND IT ENDED UP THAT I DO.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 5 2008, 09:57 AM~11016977
> *Beautiful car homie!
> *


Thank you


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10999529
> *SAUL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE ELSE DOWN TO ROLL ITS MY CLUB AND OUR HOMIES CLUB PICNIC
> *


Sounds good! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/68-conti.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 1938_MASTER

WENT TO A FRIENDS HOUSE YESTERDAY AND LOOK WHAT HE HAD AND READY TO SELL uffin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 nice come up how much did you get them for


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 06:13 PM~11024476
> *:0  nice come up how much did you get them for
> *



I TRADED HIM FOR A 39 CHEVY CENTER GUARD THAT HE WANTED.


----------



## SAUL

they look good they even have the donut caps you wanted  let me know on those other ones when your ready


----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 1 2008, 08:46 PM~10993678
> *easy fluffy.....I like them.
> *


 :uh: 

:biggrin: FLUFFY? :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11024357
> *WENT TO A FRIENDS HOUSE YESTERDAY AND LOOK WHAT HE HAD AND READY TO SELL uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice come up homie look good!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 3 2008, 02:12 PM~11007117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon homie....pretty soon!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 6 2008, 05:58 PM~11024357
> *WENT TO A FRIENDS HOUSE YESTERDAY AND LOOK WHAT HE HAD AND READY TO SELL uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No unilug??


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 6 2008, 11:34 PM~11026600
> *No unilug??
> *



NO I GUESS NOT, I HAVE A REVERSE SET LIKE THAT ALSO THAT SAUL CHECKED OUT AND SAID THEY ARE FOR 5 X 3/4 ONLY OR I WOULD HAVE TO WIDEN THEM TO MAKE THEM UNILUG.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 11:59 PM~11023297
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/68-conti.jpg[/img]]
> *[img





yeahhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 6 2008, 10:34 AM~11021519
> *Sounds good! :cheesy:
> *


STRAYS HAS TO ROLL DEEP AND I'LL HOOK YOU GUYS UP WITH SOME PARKING SPOTS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11029455
> *STRAYS HAS TO ROLL DEEP AND I'LL HOOK YOU GUYS UP WITH SOME PARKING SPOTS
> *


 :0  ya dijiste


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11032240
> *:0    ya dijiste
> *


BETTER NOT RANK OUT CABRON............


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 8 2008, 03:39 PM~11039928
> *BETTER NOT RANK OUT CABRON............
> *


no i will be there at 4:30 am waiting


----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Jul 8 2008, 03:39 PM~11039928-->
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER NOT RANK OUT CABRON............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 04:55 PM~11040432
> *no i will be there at 4:30 am waiting
> *



better not rank out saul this is what happens when you do :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11043426
> *:0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you see ferns213 herman in on the computer monitor?? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 6 2008, 06:58 PM~11024357
> *WENT TO A FRIENDS HOUSE YESTERDAY AND LOOK WHAT HE HAD AND READY TO SELL uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH???


----------



## GALLO 59

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/744135103.html


----------



## GALLO 59

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/741968113.html


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11043465
> *HOW MUCH???
> *


i ended up with them :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

OK FELLAS THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TRU SPOKES, BUT MOST ALL OF US ARE INTO THE SAME STYLE. SO IF I GET ENOUGH PEOPLE INTERESTED IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY STUFF I HAVE. HERES A LIST I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IF I THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE ILL LIST IT.

4-13x7 STAR WIRES WITH WELD CAPS
4-13x7 SUPREMES
4-13" OG 5.20s 5/8 WHITE WALL BRAND NEW
4-13" OG 5.20s CUT WHITE WALL (2 NEW 2 USED)
3-DONUT STEERING WHEELS (2 BLACK, 1 WHITE)
1-CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
1-SET OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX
1-OG COLORSONIC COLOR BAR
2-TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS
4-NOS TRU SPOKE 3 BARS IN THE BOX
1-SET NOS SANCO SUNSHADES


----------



## rd62rdstr

PM me pics and price on the StarWires.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 9 2008, 02:17 PM~11048232
> *PM me pics and price on the StarWires.
> *



$700


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 01:13 PM~11048203
> *OK FELLAS THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TRU SPOKES, BUT MOST ALL OF US ARE INTO THE SAME STYLE. SO IF I GET ENOUGH PEOPLE INTERESTED IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY STUFF I HAVE. HERES A LIST I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IF I THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE ILL LIST IT.
> 
> 4-13x7 STAR WIRES WITH WELD CAPS
> 4-13x7 SUPREMES
> 4-13" OG 5.20s 5/8 WHITE WALL BRAND NEW
> 4-13" OG 5.20s CUT WHITE WALL (2 NEW 2 USED)
> 3-DONUT STEERING WHEELS (2 BLACK, 1 WHITE)
> 1-CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> 1-SET OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX
> 1-OG COLORSONIC COLOR BAR
> 2-TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS
> 4-NOS TRU SPOKE 3 BARS IN THE BOX
> 1-SET NOS SANCO SUNSHADES
> *


PM sent


----------



## tranquilo72

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11048581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11048203
> *OK FELLAS THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TRU SPOKES, BUT MOST ALL OF US ARE INTO THE SAME STYLE. SO IF I GET ENOUGH PEOPLE INTERESTED IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY STUFF I HAVE. HERES A LIST I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IF I THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE ILL LIST IT.
> 
> 4-13x7 STAR WIRES WITH WELD CAPS
> 4-13x7 SUPREMES
> 4-13" OG 5.20s 5/8 WHITE WALL BRAND NEW
> 4-13" OG 5.20s CUT WHITE WALL (2 NEW 2 USED)
> 3-DONUT STEERING WHEELS (2 BLACK, 1 WHITE)
> 1-CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> 1-SET OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX
> 1-OG COLORSONIC COLOR BAR
> 2-TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS
> 4-NOS TRU SPOKE 3 BARS IN THE BOX
> 1-SET NOS SANCO SUNSHADES
> *



How much $ for the 5/8" 5.20's and are they blems?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11048203
> *OK FELLAS THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TRU SPOKES, BUT MOST ALL OF US ARE INTO THE SAME STYLE. SO IF I GET ENOUGH PEOPLE INTERESTED IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY STUFF I HAVE. HERES A LIST I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IF I THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE ILL LIST IT.
> 
> 4-13x7 STAR WIRES WITH WELD CAPS
> 4-13x7 SUPREMES
> 4-13" OG 5.20s 5/8 WHITE WALL BRAND NEW
> 4-13" OG 5.20s CUT WHITE WALL (2 NEW 2 USED)
> 3-DONUT STEERING WHEELS (2 BLACK, 1 WHITE)
> 1-CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> 1-SET OF ARCHERS IN THE BOX
> 1-OG COLORSONIC COLOR BAR
> 2-TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS
> 4-NOS TRU SPOKE 3 BARS IN THE BOX
> 1-SET NOS SANCO SUNSHADES
> *


PM SENT FOR THE TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND OG COLOR SONIC BAR


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 9 2008, 12:42 AM~11044308
> *i ended up with them  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: OH WELL, CONGRATS BRO!! YOU GOT SOME NICE WHEELS!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

God damn Preme...I hope everything is OK!!

I missed the colorbar...but you got a pm on the other items!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11048581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent on the Sanco's


----------



## ElMonte74'

PM on the Color bar


----------



## GALLO 59

i want those rims, how can we do this


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2008, 05:42 PM~11049446
> *PM SENT FOR THE TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND OG COLOR SONIC BAR
> *


WHAT HE SAID.....


----------



## SAUL

HE WILL KEEP ME POSTED


----------



## Eryk

I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes. My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion) I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect. I don't even need caps. Anybody?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn Eryk...whats up homie??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 10 2008, 11:17 AM~11056346
> *I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes.  My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion)  I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect.  I don't even need caps.  Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up dirty :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

OK FELLAS HERES AN UPDATE MY THINGS ARE NO LONGER ON THE MARKET...SORRY :biggrin: 

ATLEAST ITS GOOD NEWS FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 05:09 PM~11059037
> *OK FELLAS HERES AN UPDATE MY THINGS ARE NO LONGER ON THE MARKET...SORRY :biggrin:
> 
> ATLEAST ITS GOOD NEWS FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear! I started to get worried for you for a minute holmes. You have a nice collection. I'm glad it's staying with you.


----------



## ss62vert

I seen these on Craigslist (not mine) tru spokes and og 5.20's (at least thats what the ad says they are), thought you all might be interested  
http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/717770833.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2008, 04:18 PM~11059109
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 05:09 PM~11059037
> *OK FELLAS HERES AN UPDATE MY THINGS ARE NO LONGER ON THE MARKET...SORRY :biggrin:
> 
> ATLEAST ITS GOOD NEWS FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


I knew it you Pan......... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 10 2008, 06:39 PM~11059736
> *I knew it you Pan......... :biggrin:
> *



no just found something decent and cheap, gonna go look at it tomorrow.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 10 2008, 06:00 PM~11059440
> *I seen these on Craigslist (not mine) tru spokes and og 5.20's (at least thats what the ad says they are), thought you all might be interested
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/717770833.html
> *



seen those in person, very clean wheels.


----------



## Maverick

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

that photoshop is ugly :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11060442
> *that photoshop is ugly :biggrin:
> *


wait till you see the real thing..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 10 2008, 07:00 PM~11059440
> *I seen these on Craigslist (not mine) tru spokes and og 5.20's (at least thats what the ad says they are), thought you all might be interested
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/717770833.html
> *


I sent that dude a few e-mails lastweek and never got any responses...I hate that shit :angry: O-well......lolol


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 07:49 PM~11060334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf: :nono: :loco: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SAUL

tru classics for sale in san diego $200 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/750391058.html


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2008, 09:34 PM~11060755
> *:uh:  :barf:  :nono:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 10 2008, 08:11 PM~11060524
> *I sent that dude a few e-mails lastweek and never got any responses...I hate that shit :angry:  O-well......lolol
> *



thats l.i.l member justrite' wheels.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 10:28 PM~11061189
> *thats l.i.l member justrite' wheels.
> *



REAALLY...He still got them??....He hasnt been on the 'net' much anymore...Hows he been??..Things good..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 10 2008, 09:46 PM~11061328
> *REAALLY...He still got them??....He hasnt been on the 'net' much anymore...Hows he been??..Things good..
> *



im not sure if he still has them, i havent seen him on here or lb for awhile. i talked with him real brief just about his wheels thats all.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 05:09 PM~11059037
> *OK FELLAS HERES AN UPDATE MY THINGS ARE NO LONGER ON THE MARKET...SORRY :biggrin:
> 
> ATLEAST ITS GOOD NEWS FOR ME :biggrin:
> *



Thats great news! :biggrin: The chip arrived yesterday as planned I will take pics tonight.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 10 2008, 11:17 AM~11056346
> *I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes.  My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion)  I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect.  I don't even need caps.  Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS ERYK, FOR PUTTING MY VISION TO WORK,I MISS MY 73 CAPRICE AND THE CLASSICS TOO. YOUR RIDE IS BAD

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 11 2008, 08:15 AM~11062965
> *Thats great news!  :biggrin: The chip arrived yesterday as planned I will take pics tonight.
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr

Damn, I never got pm'd on those Starwires.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 11 2008, 08:42 AM~11063131
> *THANKS ERYK, FOR PUTTING MY VISION TO WORK,I MISS MY 73 CAPRICE AND THE CLASSICS TOO. YOUR RIDE IS BAD
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Gee. Your Caprice was badass. Opera Window. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

PICS?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11069281
> *Damn, I never got pm'd on those Starwires.
> *



i posted pics and a price in this topic.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 04:55 PM~11040432
> *no i will be there at 4:30 am waiting
> *


Elysian park at 4:30 huh..... Want to save me a spot? :happysad:


----------



## BIG RED

I know this is a wheel topic but all the old shit get posted in here aswell.

A friend of mine gave me this 8 track player and it is brand new never wired into a car.

Has all the paper work from when it was new aswell.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11077635
> *I know this is a wheel topic but all the old shit get posted in here aswell.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me this 8 track player and it is brand new never wired into a car.
> 
> Has all the paper work from when it was new aswell.
> *


Nice stereo. my Dad has an original Pioneer 8 track player with am/fm i used it in my monte and my old elco very nice radio, but the buttons went missing cause after you would touch the buttons they would pop off.


----------



## Rollinaround

ANYBODY GOT SOME CLEAN 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERNS?


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 07:49 PM~11060334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: :twak: :scrutinize: :barf: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 
That's like putting 24"+ wheels on an old car :nono:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2008, 03:20 PM~11077936
> *Nice stereo.  my Dad has an original Pioneer 8 track player with am/fm i used it in my monte and my old elco very nice radio, but the buttons went missing cause after you would touch the buttons they would pop off.
> *


----------



## hoppin62

What's up fellas, I'm not trying to knock the new "True Spokes", but just giving a little info for the people that do not know and would like to know something that's different from the original wheel.....

The original "TRU-SPOKE" 3-bar KO will not fit on the new "TRUE SPOKE" wheel

The original "TRU-SPOKE" wheel is a 45 spoke wheel (standard or reversed)

The new "TRUE SPOKE" wheel is a 50 spoke wheel (standard or reversed)

If anyone has pictures of the new "TRUE-SPOKE" wheel, please post pictures. I still have not seen them in person, only online on their website!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 13 2008, 04:52 PM~11078336
> *:thumbsdown:  :twak:  :scrutinize:  :barf:        :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> That's like putting 24"+ wheels on an old car :nono:
> *


Thanks bro..but I really could care less what anyone thinks. I am having them built from a set of hubs I have. 

I'm not destroying a clean set of Tru's to get this look. I may not like the look after I do it..but I'm gonna give it a shot. Just trying to be original and do something different..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11078798
> *Thanks bro..but I really could care less what anyone thinks. I am having them built from a set of hubs I have.
> 
> I'm not destroying a clean set of Tru's to get this look. I may not like the look after I do it..but I'm gonna give it a shot. Just trying to be original and do something different..
> *


Your own way  are those the hubs you got from me?


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2008, 01:01 PM~11056173
> *HE WILL KEEP ME POSTED
> *


PINCHE GUEY


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 13 2008, 06:18 PM~11078820
> *Your own way    are those the hubs you got from me?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 13 2008, 04:27 PM~11078859
> *yes sir.
> *


Don't forget to post pics ..... I'm curious how they will look finished!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 13 2008, 05:35 PM~11078898
> *Don't forget to post pics ..... I'm curious how they will look finished!
> *


X2


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jul 13 2008, 06:35 PM~11078898-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to post pics ..... I'm curious how they will look finished!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11078907
> *X2
> *


oh i will..i am curious as well lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 13 2008, 04:56 PM~11078351
> *
> *


yeah thats the way me and jefitos expression when we look at it. wish i could find some that would fit :biggrin: i'll try to get a pic of the stereo later


----------



## firme64impala

I wouldn't mind going to the hospital in this 58.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 13 2008, 05:06 PM~11078752
> *What's up fellas, I'm not trying to knock the new "True Spokes", but just giving a little info for the people that do not know and would like to know something that's different from the original wheel.....
> 
> The original "TRU-SPOKE" 3-bar KO will not fit on the new "TRUE SPOKE" wheel
> 
> The original "TRU-SPOKE" wheel is a 45 spoke wheel (standard or reversed)
> 
> The new "TRUE SPOKE" wheel is a 50 spoke wheel (standard or reversed)
> 
> If anyone has pictures of the new "TRUE-SPOKE" wheel, please post pictures. I still have not seen them in person, only online on their website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's a pic I took at the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona earlier this year.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 14 2008, 08:35 AM~11083517
> *Here's a pic I took at the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture shows the difference in 45 (on top) and 50 spoke (on bottom)


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 14 2008, 06:30 AM~11082381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind going to the hospital in this 58.
> *




Damn..i just saw one of those in a junkyard and wondered what it would like...It would look good next to my 58 Chevy Sedan Delivery...its only right..RIGHT?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 14 2008, 01:08 PM~11084751
> *Damn..i just saw one of those in a junkyard and wondered what it would like...It would look good next to my 58 Chevy Sedan Delivery...its only right..RIGHT?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 13 2008, 05:14 PM~11078798
> *Thanks bro..but I really could care less what anyone thinks. I am having them built from a set of hubs I have.
> 
> I'm not destroying a clean set of Tru's to get this look. I may not like the look after I do it..but I'm gonna give it a shot. Just trying to be original and do something different..
> *


Didn't mean to be an asshole but ... normally ... If your running tru=spokes, your going for the oldschool look. But I guess being different can also be a good thing.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 14 2008, 02:09 PM~11085200
> *Didn't mean to be an asshole but ... normally ... If your running tru=spokes, your going for the oldschool look. But I guess being different can also be a good thing.
> *


  
trying something different doesnt always turn out the way we expect..but i will give it a shot and see what happens.

thanks.


----------



## hoppin62

Tru=Spokes :biggrin: 












Supremes


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Man, that one with Supremes reminds me of my old ride...I got to dig my old pics out and post them up..


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAT DIRTY RAT AND HOOKED ON GLASS, MY FRIEND HAS A COUPLE OF ARCHERS FOR SALE. IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HERES THE LINK 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419972


----------



## DRUNK RIV

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11097025
> *DAT DIRTY RAT AND HOOKED ON GLASS, MY FRIEND HAS A COUPLE OF ARCHERS FOR SALE. IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *



Thanks...Good-looking out!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 16 2008, 03:14 AM~11097025
> *DAT DIRTY RAT AND HOOKED ON GLASS, MY FRIEND HAS A COUPLE OF ARCHERS FOR SALE. IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 15 2008, 07:23 PM~11097577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 i vote for the Supremes


----------



## Rollinaround

your pm box is full homie.







> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 16 2008, 06:20 AM~11101113
> *Thanks...Good-looking out!!
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Not no more...


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 16 2008, 08:15 AM~11101558
> *:0 i vote for the Supremes
> *


IDK THAT LOOKS LIKE A TUFF ONE????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 AM~11103459
> *IDK THAT LOOKS LIKE A TUFF ONE????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 AM~11103459
> *IDK THAT LOOKS LIKE A TUFF ONE????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

ALRIGHT WHO WON THAT EBAY AUCTION FOR 17 TRU SPOKE DOME CAPS? I KNOW ONE OF YOU HAD TO HAVE GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11106780
> *ALRIGHT WHO WON THAT EBAY AUCTION FOR 17 TRU SPOKE DOME CAPS? I KNOW ONE OF YOU HAD TO HAVE GOT IT :biggrin:
> *


Not me! :nosad: I tried :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH... I forgot about that :banghead:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jul 16 2008, 07:04 PM~11106841-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!  :nosad:  I tried  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 17 2008, 09:27 AM~11111059
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH... I forgot about that  :banghead:
> *



....hmmm 2 down 2 to go saul, mr.59??


----------



## SAUL

:nosad: IT WASNT ME


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 17 2008, 12:35 PM~11112596
> *:nosad: IT WASNT ME
> *



3 down 1 left. if not someone else came up fat!!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2008, 12:53 PM~11112759
> *3 down 1 left. if not someone else came up fat!!!!
> *


What about DDR? What was the ending bid?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 17 2008, 01:18 PM~11112998
> *What about DDR? What was the ending bid?
> *



i dont remember i was at work and remembered


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2008, 01:33 PM~11113141
> *i dont remember i was at work and remembered
> *



107.51 and was not bought by one of us...... gmc6151(or something like that) who is this :scrutinize:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 17 2008, 02:18 PM~11112998
> *What about DDR? What was the ending bid?
> *


It wasnt me....I intended on sniping the aucton but i scored some Tru Classics instead....I think i saved the auction...Let me check..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 03:31 PM~11113564
> *It wasnt me....I intended on sniping the aucton but i scored some Tru Classics instead....I think i saved the auction...Let me check..
> *


Auction ended at $107.50 and bidders name was gmcc 6151 the auction before he won a set of 15x8 Truspoke rims that looked clean and missing the centers tho...Plus the auction before that was another rim but the hub was different..I dont know if he noticed that but it looks like he scored this lot just to get 2/3 caps...lolol..From his past transactions looks like he's doing a Pontiac Lemans or something...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 02:31 PM~11113564
> *It wasnt me....I intended on sniping the aucton but i scored some Tru Classics instead....I think i saved the auction...Let me check..
> *


Wait... what???? Classics or Rays?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11113640
> *Auction ended at $107.50 and bidders name was gmcc 6151 the auction before he won a set of 15x8 Truspoke rims that looked clean and missing the centers tho...Plus the auction before that was another rim but the hub was different..I dont know if he noticed that but it looks like he scored this lot just to get 2/3 caps...lolol..From his past transactions looks like he's doing a Pontiac Lemans or something...
> *




EBAY STALKER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

$80. OBO 15X10 rev








I don't know if anyone is going to be interested in these but ... I thought I'd try


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11113891
> *$80. OBO    15X10 rev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone is going to be interested in these but ... I thought I'd try
> *


can i have them for my daily :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2008, 12:49 PM~11112258
> *....hmmm 2 down 2 to go saul, mr.59??
> *



NOT ME,,,,,,
I have enough caps and spinners for the tru spokes,,,,,
i`m getting down to the rims i`m keeping now, got rid of alot of extras


----------



## SUPREME69

not ogs but not bad for the price.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/750184910.html

im pretty sure these are lil member cadirolo's tires
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/755169496.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 17 2008, 03:54 PM~11113779
> *Wait... what???? Classics or Rays?
> *



Classics baby...and Rays...no joke!

Ya'll thought i was playing about being the 'Eastcoat Saul'... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 06:02 PM~11115104
> *Classics baby...and Rays...no joke!
> 
> Ya'll thought i was playing about being the 'Eastcoat Saul'... :biggrin:
> *



we need pics for proof :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2008, 06:05 PM~11115137
> *we need pics for proof :biggrin:
> *


pictures or it didn't happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 06:02 PM~11115104
> *Classics baby...and Rays...no joke!
> 
> Ya'll thought i was playing about being the 'Eastcoat Saul'... :biggrin:
> *


THESE CLASSICS ARE CLEAN YOU SCORED BIG TIME :yes:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I will post pics when all the boxes show up!!

Also, i just got word on some others that i'm trying to work something out on...He wants to sell them just dont know on the price yet...So i maybe listing a whole lot of stuff soon...Stay tuned!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 08:16 PM~11116280
> *I will post pics when all the boxes show up!!
> 
> Also, i just got word on some others that i'm trying to work something out on...He wants to sell them just dont know on the price yet...So i maybe listing a whole lot of stuff soon...Stay tuned!!
> *


 :0 YOU DIDNT TELL ME ABOUT THOSE


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11113891
> *$80. OBO    15X10 rev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone is going to be interested in these but ... I thought I'd try
> *


Whats the bolt pattern???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 17 2008, 09:24 PM~11116351
> *:0  YOU DIDNT TELL ME ABOUT THOSE
> *



I literally just found out about them like 2hrs agao...I aint going to sleep shit tonight...You'll bug homie once you see these...


----------



## SAUL

:0 post the pictures :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11116880
> *I literally just found out about them like 2hrs agao...I aint going to sleep shit tonight...You'll bug homie once you see these...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

My 15x8's :biggrin: , these will do for now until i send them to G-Boyz to have them turned into 14x7's


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117480
> *My 15x8's :biggrin: , these will do for now until i send them to G-Boyz to have them turned into 14x7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11116587
> *Whats the bolt pattern???
> *


Uni


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 17 2008, 04:07 PM~11114355
> *can i have them for my daily :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Maverick

i know most here hate me lol..but can anyone help me get a set of nice 3 bars..

and i want all to know..i love the OG look of Tru's. Thats why I ended up selling/trading mine for a set of hubs only. I respect the old school ways and traditions. I think Tru's with color could look classy and tasteful if done right. I may be wrong lol.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 18 2008, 09:32 PM~11124924
> *i know most here hate me lol..but can anyone help me get a set of nice 3 bars..
> 
> and i want all to know..i love the OG look of Tru's. Thats why I ended up selling/trading mine for a set of hubs only. I respect the old school ways and traditions. I think Tru's with color could look classy and tasteful if done right. I may be wrong lol.
> *



LOOK AT THE NOS IN THE BOX SET IN MY AVI :0


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11125192
> *LOOK AT THE NOS IN THE BOX SET IN MY AVI :0
> *


yeah those are nice..but you not selling them right..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11125203
> *yeah those are nice..but you not selling them right..
> *



NO BUT EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 

some just higher than others. :biggrin: like my classics. :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 10:30 PM~11125294
> *:0
> 
> some just higher than others. :biggrin:  like my classics. :cheesy:
> *



JUST DEPENDS ON HOW BAD YOU WANT THEM QUE NO?


----------



## Maverick




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11125356
> *
> *



DONT BE SAD BRO, I PROBABLY WOULD NEVER SELL THEM ANYWAYS. IM SAVING THEM FOR MY SET OF TRUS WHEN I FIND THEM.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 11:38 PM~11125369
> *DONT BE SAD BRO, I PROBABLY WOULD NEVER SELL THEM ANYWAYS. IM SAVING THEM FOR MY SET OF TRUS WHEN I FIND THEM.
> *


lol i dont blame you at all.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11125330
> *JUST DEPENDS ON HOW BAD YOU WANT THEM QUE NO?
> *


  

I know a lot of people wanted my classics...$1000 was cool....$1200 was cool....then the bid went to $1500 and they hid. BUT THATS OK, I STILL HAVE THEM HEHEHEHEHEHE----EVEN IF THEY DONT FIT MY PINCHE RANFLA.  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

YO SUPREME..I HUNG MY CHANDELIERS UP....YOU GOTTA SEE EM!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Jul 18 2008, 10:42 PM~11125388-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people wanted my classics...$1000 was cool....$1200 was cool....then the bid went to $1500 and they hid. BUT THATS OK, I STILL HAVE THEM HEHEHEHEHEHE----EVEN IF THEY DONT FIT MY PINCHE RANFLA.   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD ATLEAST YOU OWN A SET. THATS THE BEST PART
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11125405
> *YO SUPREME..I HUNG MY CHANDELIERS UP....YOU GOTTA SEE EM!
> *


POST THEM UP


----------



## Rollinaround

YEAH.......SOON. IM TOOO LAZY TO DOWNLOAD JUST ONE PIC. THEY LOOK NICE. I GOTTA GET THE INTERIOR BACK IN, ETC....BUT I GOT WIRING TO DO.


----------



## Rollinaround

ROLLING DEEPS IN THE HOUSE.......PEEPIN THE TRUS!


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, rollindeep408, SUPREME69


----------



## Rollinaround

THE LITTLE CHANDELIER TO THE LEFT-I MADE- WENT TO MY HOMIE JAY. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

CRAZY YOU WENT FROM BIG BODY TO OLD SCHOOL. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIVE BRO


----------



## Rollinaround

REMEMBER WHAT WAS IN THE TRUNK OF THE BIGBODY....I ALSO ROLLED CROSSED LACES..COLORBAR...ETC....."OLDSCHOOL" IS WHAT IM INTO.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117480
> *My 15x8's :biggrin: , these will do for now until i send them to G-Boyz to have them turned into 14x7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried putting them on the glasshouse today but didnt fit, the bolt pattern is a little off, looks like i might have to make the holes just a bit bigger


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2008, 11:56 PM~11125498
> *tried putting them on the glasshouse today but didnt fit, the bolt pattern is a little off, looks like i might have to make the holes just a bit bigger
> *


 :0 DEJA VU


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11125497
> *REMEMBER WHAT WAS IN THE TRUNK OF THE BIGBODY....I ALSO ROLLED CROSSED LACES..COLORBAR...ETC....."OLDSCHOOL" IS WHAT IM INTO.
> *



YEP EVEN YOUR RIDE HAS A HISTORY TO IT.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11125509
> *:0  DEJA VU
> *


i was all hyped about puttin them on, looks like they are just off by a hair of two :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jul 18 2008, 11:59 PM~11125525-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEP EVEN YOUR RIDE HAS A HISTORY TO IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.74_@Jul 19 2008, 12:03 AM~11125552
> *i was all hyped about puttin them on, looks like they are just off by a hair of two :angry:
> *


I feel your pain bro!!!!! trust me


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11125497
> *REMEMBER WHAT WAS IN THE TRUNK OF THE BIGBODY....I ALSO ROLLED CROSSED LACES..COLORBAR...ETC....."OLDSCHOOL" IS WHAT IM INTO.
> *


that's black magic pumps fool with some aircraft parts thats NOT oldschool



> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 22 2006, 09:57 PM~6022101
> *my setup being worked on by OG BILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished product, any other bigbodys got this???.....................in a couple months we're gonna redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11125552
> *i was all hyped about puttin them on, looks like they are just off by a hair of two :angry:
> *


Sounds like you have the 5 on 4-1/2 - 5 on 4-3/4 uni....... is your ride 5 on 5?
That's an easy fix!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2008, 11:56 PM~11125498
> *tried putting them on the glasshouse today but didnt fit, the bolt pattern is a little off, looks like i might have to make the holes just a bit bigger
> *



Holmes...Listen to me...Dont drill them.....Sell those off and i will sell you the ones i have straight up. If your interested hit me with a pm with contact info and we will work something out. Seriously!!

You wont be dispointed....


----------



## 64ssdrop

IF ANYBODY STILL ROLLS 14' 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES, I HAVE A FEW OG SETS FOR SALE WAS GOING TO KEEP FOR FUTURE, BUT I LIKE 13' BETTER NEVER MOUNTED 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALL, WILL LOOK GOOD ON TRU SPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS OR TRU RAYS PM FOR PICTURES AND PRICE IN INTERESTED


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jul 19 2008, 02:05 PM~11127938-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have the 5 on 4-1/2 - 5 on 4-3/4 uni....... is your ride 5 on 5?
> *That's an easy fix*!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, my car is a 5 on 5, im may take them to work tomorrow and make the wholes a lil bigger
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 19 2008, 06:16 PM~11128953
> *Holmes...Listen to me...Dont drill them.....Sell those off and i will sell you the ones i have straight up. If your interested hit me with a pm with contact info and we will work something out. Seriously!!
> 
> You wont be dispointed....
> *


lets just trade straigh across :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

Just brought back a set of O.G.Tru-Rays from Hawaiian Gardens.Picked them up at the Imperials show.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 19 2008, 09:16 PM~11130004
> *Just brought back a set of O.G.Tru-Rays from Hawaiian Gardens.Picked them up at the Imperials show.
> *


Pics??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 19 2008, 10:19 PM~11130015
> *Pics??
> *


x2 or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 19 2008, 10:16 PM~11130004
> *Just brought back a set of O.G.Tru-Rays from Hawaiian Gardens.Picked them up at the Imperials show.
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 19 2008, 09:00 PM~11129662
> *IF ANYBODY STILL ROLLS 14' 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES, I HAVE A FEW  OG SETS FOR SALE WAS GOING TO KEEP FOR FUTURE, BUT I LIKE 13' BETTER NEVER MOUNTED 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALL, WILL LOOK GOOD ON TRU SPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS OR TRU RAYS PM FOR PICTURES AND  PRICE IN INTERESTED
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 10:41 AM~11131929
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 10:41 AM~11131929
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, wish they were the skinny white walls.


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11131929
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AY GUEY!!!!!!!! CHRISTMAS TYME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

THATS ALOT OF TIRES I WISH THEY WERE SKINNY WHITES THOE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 19 2008, 10:42 PM~11129843
> *yeah, my car is a 5 on 5, im may take them to work tomorrow and make the wholes a lil bigger
> lets just trade straigh across :biggrin:
> *




I have toooo many rims right now or i would to help you out man...Trust me i would but i would never have use for that bolt pattern. These are pulling pretty good money right now esp with the Streetrodders so you would prob do pretty good on them. Think about it and let me know..


----------



## Anaheim74

problem solved :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11135092
> *problem solved :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 IT LOOKS GOOD WITH THE T-TOPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

AHHHH SHIT...what did you do...Its looking good.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11135139
> *:0  IT LOOKS GOOD WITH THE T-TOPS
> *


NO, IT LOOKS GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11134701
> *THATS ALOT OF TIRES I WISH THEY WERE SKINNY WHITES THOE
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL, IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BRO YOUR GOOD PEOPLE!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE MCLEANS AND TAKING TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY TO HOOK UP!! CAR AND WHEELS ARE HOME SAFE AS SOON AS THEY ARE ON ILL SEND YOU PICS!! AGAIN MUCH THANKS SAUL, BIG RY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 22 2008, 06:46 PM~11153423
> *SAUL, IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BRO YOUR GOOD PEOPLE!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE MCLEANS AND TAKING TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY TO HOOK UP!! CAR AND WHEELS ARE HOME SAFE AS SOON AS THEY ARE ON ILL SEND YOU PICS!! AGAIN MUCH THANKS SAUL,  BIG RY
> *


  im glad your home safe it was nice meeting you send me some pictures when the car is done


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 22 2008, 06:46 PM~11153423
> *SAUL, IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BRO YOUR GOOD PEOPLE!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE MCLEANS AND TAKING TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY TO HOOK UP!! CAR AND WHEELS ARE HOME SAFE AS SOON AS THEY ARE ON ILL SEND YOU PICS!! AGAIN MUCH THANKS SAUL,  BIG RY
> *



You were in town? Did I miss a phone call?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn saul you really must want to sell your wheels :0 

check out this 75 monte.......it even has the fender skirts gives me more ideas mine


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 1938_MASTER

HEADS UP I MIGHT BE SELLING A 2 SETS OF 14 BY 7 TRUS

ONE SET IS REV AND ONE IS STANDARDS. I'LL KNOW BY TOMMORROW NIGHT IF I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM. 

I WANT TO SELL BOTH SETS TOGETHER IF I DO SELL THEM. WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11164776
> *HEADS UP I MIGHT BE SELLING A 2 SETS OF 14 BY 7 TRUS
> 
> ONE SET IS REV AND ONE IS STANDARDS. I'LL KNOW BY TOMMORROW NIGHT IF I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> I WANT TO SELL BOTH SETS TOGETHER IF I DO SELL THEM. WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11164776
> *HEADS UP I MIGHT BE SELLING A 2 SETS OF 14 BY 7 TRUS
> 
> ONE SET IS REV AND ONE IS STANDARDS. I'LL KNOW BY TOMMORROW NIGHT IF I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> I WANT TO SELL BOTH SETS TOGETHER IF I DO SELL THEM. WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11164776
> *HEADS UP I MIGHT BE SELLING A 2 SETS OF 14 BY 7 TRUS
> 
> ONE SET IS REV AND ONE IS STANDARDS. I'LL KNOW BY TOMMORROW NIGHT IF I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> I WANT TO SELL BOTH SETS TOGETHER IF I DO SELL THEM. WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *


YOU GOT MY INFO!!


----------



## bigsaintz




----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/764524919.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2008, 07:36 PM~11172022
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/764524919.html
> *



Jesus, i'm only asking a $165.00 for a set just like these...wtf :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11164776
> *HEADS UP I MIGHT BE SELLING A 2 SETS OF 14 BY 7 TRUS
> 
> ONE SET IS REV AND ONE IS STANDARDS. I'LL KNOW BY TOMMORROW NIGHT IF I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> I WANT TO SELL BOTH SETS TOGETHER IF I DO SELL THEM. WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED.
> *




SORRY GUYS DEAL FELL THROUGH, I'M KEEPIN THEM....


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, SUPREME69, hoppin62
:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11155504
> *Damn saul you really must want to sell your wheels :0
> 
> check out this 75 monte.......it even has the fender skirts gives me more ideas mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this maybe me but the graphic's on the side are odd looking,the way it goes around the wheel well

anyone know were i can get fender skirts :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 25 2008, 09:18 AM~11176357
> *this maybe me but the graphic's on the side are odd looking,the way it goes around the wheel well
> 
> anyone know were i can get fender skirts :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



the scroll is just the style back then,,,,,,,,
i`m going to add that scroll pinstripe on my 75 ragtop,,


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 25 2008, 09:18 AM~11176357
> *this maybe me but the graphic's on the side are odd looking,the way it goes around the wheel well
> 
> anyone know were i can get fender skirts :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah heres the site there almost towards the very bottom and there made of FG
http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 25 2008, 10:41 AM~11176995
> *the scroll is just the style back then,,,,,,,,
> i`m going to add that scroll pinstripe on my 75 ragtop,,
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2008, 01:15 PM~11177789
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:

damit wrong quote


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2008, 01:12 PM~11177773
> *yeah heres the site there almost towards the very bottom and there made of FG
> http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## SAUL

I found a set of TRU SPOKES today up north at a swapmeet for $20 all 4 they need cleaning 2 14x7 2 14x8 reverse with knock offs spacers and lug nuts :biggrin: i couldnt pass them by the dude wanted $30 i told him i had $20 he said take them


----------



## SAUL

Ok here is 1 of them i took them to the tire shop to remove the tires they were no good


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 27 2008, 04:20 PM~11191534
> *Ok here is 1 of them i took them to the tire shop to remove the tires they were no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Already SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 27 2008, 05:51 PM~11191685
> *Already SOLD!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sold to hoppin62


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 27 2008, 05:08 PM~11191772
> *:thumbsup: sold to hoppin62
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

sorry bout not calling you saul i checked my messages to late and had already made plans.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11193402
> *sorry bout not calling you saul i checked my messages to late and had already  made plans.
> *


its cool next time


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 27 2008, 07:08 PM~11191772
> *:thumbsup: sold to hoppin62
> *


that was fasssssst!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2008, 09:06 AM~11196314
> *that was fasssssst!
> *


 :yes: :yes: I was on them like a hawk!!


----------



## ferns213

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TAS CABRON LOL


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

QUE ONDA GUEY......

NEW VID I DID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SMCoNl-rm8


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 28 2008, 11:50 AM~11197650
> *
> *


Thanks again homie! :biggrin: Now I need 2 more!  ... I should have never sold my other ones, but they are in good hands now ... what's up ez_rider :wave:

14 X 8 Tru-Spokes! :0


----------



## SAUL

THEY LOOK GOOD HOPPIN62


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199554
> *THEY LOOK GOOD HOPPIN62
> *



Just talked to G-Boyz about my rims over there .... Plans have changed!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11199742
> *Just talked to G-Boyz about my rims over there .... Plans have changed!!    :biggrin:
> *



Ahhh SH!T...How you been holmes?

What up Saul..

The East is in the house...O-my god--DANGER!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11197763
> *QUE ONDA GUEY......
> 
> NEW VID I DID
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SMCoNl-rm8
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 28 2008, 06:50 PM~11201407
> *Ahhh SH!T...How you been holmes?
> 
> What up Saul..
> 
> The East is in the house...O-my god--DANGER!!
> *



what up Dirty Rat... :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> Thanks again homie! :biggrin: Now I need 2 more!  ... I should have never sold my other ones, but they are in good hands now ... what's up ez_rider :wave:
> 
> Yes they are :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 

Wassup EZ!


----------



## al.groupeoc

im trying to stay old school on my ride. Looking for Rims: Tru-rays, Tru-classics or Tru-spokes (14x7) Any info out there???? I would appreciate your help.

Al
GROUPE CAR CLUB


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2008, 08:54 PM~11201446
> *
> *


 I TRY TO KEEP IT G LOL



OH FOR THOES THAT ARE IN LA AREA IF YOU FEL THAT EQ IT WAS CUS I WAS MAD HOPPING MY GLASSHOUSE MY BAD I WONT DO IT AGAIN


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 29 2008, 01:37 PM~11207510
> *I TRY TO KEEP IT G LOL
> OH FOR THOES THAT ARE IN LA AREA IF YOU FEL THAT EQ IT WAS CUS I WAS MAD HOPPING MY GLASSHOUSE MY BAD I WONT DO IT AGAIN
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11208489
> *:loco:
> *


 :wave: q-vo


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 29 2008, 08:36 AM~11204656
> *:0
> 
> Wassup EZ!
> *


Q-Vo!


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 29 2008, 04:25 PM~11208489
> *:loco:
> *


JUST FOR THAT U DONT GET NO FOOD AT OUR PICNIC IAM GIVING STRAY AND SAUL AN EXTRA PLATE AND U CAN WATCH THEM EAT...........


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 30 2008, 04:41 PM~11218254
> *JUST FOR THAT U DONT GET NO FOOD AT OUR PICNIC IAM GIVING STRAY AND SAUL AN EXTRA PLATE AND U CAN WATCH THEM EAT...........
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 30 2008, 04:41 PM~11218254
> *JUST FOR THAT U DONT GET NO FOOD AT OUR PICNIC IAM GIVING STRAY AND SAUL AN EXTRA PLATE AND U CAN WATCH THEM EAT...........
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SAUL

A friend of mine has a set of 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse and 3 tru classics 15x7 standard both sets need to be redone he is asking $200 for all 6 rims check out the pictures


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 30 2008, 08:37 PM~11219970
> *:tears:
> *


MAY THAT BE A LESSON TO YOU....


----------



## SAUL

que onda fernie did miguel call u


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 31 2008, 01:49 PM~11225715
> *que onda fernie did miguel call u
> *


FOR WHAT???


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by al.groupeoc_@Jul 29 2008, 11:54 AM~11206518
> *im trying to stay old school on my ride.  Looking for Rims:  Tru-rays, Tru-classics or Tru-spokes  (14x7)  Any info out there????  I would appreciate your help.
> 
> Al
> GROUPE CAR CLUB
> *


I have a set of Tru Spokes for $400+shipping


----------



## SAUL

send me a picture on a pm


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2008, 09:04 AM~11241245
> *send me a picture on a pm
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: No Fair, you know I get up late!! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 2 2008, 09:52 AM~11241197
> *I have a set of Tru Spokes for $400+shipping
> *


See thats what im talking about good price jaime :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/car/771107092.html


----------



## SAUL

anyone needs caps :barf: http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/rvs/780710651.html


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/750123699.html


----------



## MR.59

whatzup 69 tow!


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP FELLAS??


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

q vo :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE SOME N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS FOR $70 ALL 4 PICS WILL BE POSTED LATER TODAY


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11247973
> *I HAVE SOME N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS FOR $70 ALL 4 PICS WILL BE POSTED LATER TODAY
> *


Im interested in them


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11248081
> *Im interested in them
> *


  IWILL SEND YOU A PICTURE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

INVENTORY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11247973
> *I HAVE SOME N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS FOR $70 ALL 4 PICS WILL BE POSTED LATER TODAY
> *


THESE ARE THEM


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11249919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INVENTORY
> *


damn saul has the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Sleep with one eye closed homie

Whats up fellas??


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

ASSHOLE U KNOW I NEED THE TRU CAPS :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 4 2008, 02:31 PM~11256098
> *ASSHOLE U KNOW I NEED THE TRU CAPS :angry:
> *


who doesnt.... :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11249919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INVENTORY
> *


LIFES GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## motorama

These guys are looking for OG tru spoke stuff to copy.  

http://www.truespoke.net/Prototype.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11250409
> *:yessad:
> *



sorry i never got back to you.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by motorama_@Aug 4 2008, 04:51 PM~11258454
> *These guys are looking for OG tru spoke stuff to copy.
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/Prototype.html
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11257099
> *who doesnt.... :uh:
> *


i need them more :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

THE NEW VID

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRVDoOCddw


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 5 2008, 11:33 AM~11264539
> *THE NEW VID
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRVDoOCddw
> *


  cool vid fern. I like that 74 Monte at 2:40 :biggrin: whats the name of the song


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11264539
> *THE NEW VID
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRVDoOCddw
> *


That Regal in the beginning is bad ass..... reminds me of the one I used to have back in the day!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11264539
> *THE NEW VID
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRVDoOCddw
> *


im liking that black 68


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin: THANKS IDK WHY THAT VID CAME OUT LIKE THAT???? "KINDA SLOW" I WAS TO LAZY TO RE-DO IT SO I LEFT IT LIKE THAT :biggrin: AS FOR THE SONG

DJ QUICK BORN AND RAISED IN COMPTON


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIMS THESE ARE I THINK THEY ARE CRAGARS
:dunno:


----------



## SAUL

maybe they look good thoe


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11268561
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIMS THESE ARE I THINK THEY ARE CRAGARS
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, i know what kind they are.... They are mine! :biggrin: 

Nice!  .. for sale?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 5 2008, 07:58 PM~11270518
> *Yeah, i know what kind they are.... They are mine!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice!    ..  for sale?
> *


 :no: im pretty sure im going to keep em,im regreting selling most of the stuff i had had


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I thought they were Rays until I noticed the way the inner spoked attached to the hub... they are just a little bit off. They must be the Crager version huh?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY HOMIE I GOT THEM FROM SAID" TRU SPOKE CLASSICS ".THEY ARE CLEANING UP NICE GOING TO MOUNT SOME 520S TODAY


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 AM~11273508
> *MY HOMIE I GOT THEM FROM SAID" TRU SPOKE CLASSICS ".THEY ARE CLEANING UP NICE GOING TO MOUNT SOME 520S TODAY
> *



Pics with 520's


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

que onda saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

que onda fernie :wave:


----------



## ferns213

COUNTING DOWNING DOWN THE DAYS TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

orale


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10999529
> *SAUL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE ELSE DOWN TO ROLL ITS MY CLUB AND OUR HOMIES CLUB PICNIC
> *


YA MERO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 6 2008, 10:06 AM~11274406
> *Pics with 520's
> *


GOING TO GIVE YOU A RAIN CHECK ON THAT, WIFEY LEFT THE KIDS HOME TODAY WITH ME


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Aug 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11275644
> *YA MERO!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:12 AM~11273508
> *MY HOMIE I GOT THEM FROM SAID" TRU SPOKE CLASSICS ".THEY ARE CLEANING UP NICE GOING TO MOUNT SOME 520S TODAY
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11277200
> *GOING TO GIVE YOU A RAIN CHECK ON THAT, WIFEY LEFT THE KIDS HOME TODAY WITH ME
> *


make a family outing in the hot ass valley heat!!!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

ONLY GOT 2 MOUNTED,STILL GOT TO CLEAN THE OTHER 2,DONT HATE ON THE FAT WHITE THATS ALL I GOT :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

I HAVE THESE TRUS FOR SELL. ONE PERSON HERE ON LIL IS INTERESTED IF HE DOESNT WANT THEM I'LL LET YOU GUYS KNOW BUT I NEED TO MOVE THEM ASAP. THAT OR THEY GOIN ON EBAY. THEY SHOULD CLEAN UP BETTER, THAT WAS JUST A QUICK CLEANING.


----------



## SAUL

:0 whats the $$$ on the trus


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11288264
> *:0 whats the $$$ on the trus
> *


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

PINCHE SAUL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 8 2008, 01:23 PM~11295060
> *PINCHE SAUL
> *


 :biggrin: i got another set of 4 TRU=CLASSIC medallions today brand new


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 02:58 PM~11296175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :around:  :around:  :around:  :around: :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 04:58 PM~11296175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  MMMMMMMMM thats one fine NM grade A piece of ass :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 04:39 PM~11296032
> *:biggrin:  i got another set of 4 TRU=CLASSIC medallions today brand new
> *


Sell mine back to me PLEASE cause i found some more rims :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

if i decide to get rid of them i will let you know first i have complete sets right now i cant let them go as much as i would like to give them back to you its hard  hope u understand


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

sssssssaaaaaaauuuuuuulllllll!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 9 2008, 12:36 PM~11301256
> *sssssssaaaaaaauuuuuuulllllll!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 01:35 PM~11301248
> *if i decide to get rid of them i will let you know first i have complete sets right now i cant let them go as much as i would like to give them back to you its hard   hope u understand
> *


YOU GOT TO KEEP ENOUGH STUFF FOR YOUR SELF!  
:biggrin: sometimes you sleep better know you got that stash!


----------



## SAUL

yup :yes:


----------



## ferns213

pasa the tru caps cabron or you'll be sitting next to mister rivi with no food at the picnic then i'll have stary 52 eat everyones food :0 he'll do it to


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11302644
> *pasa the tru caps cabron or you'll be sitting next to  mister rivi with no food at the picnic then i'll have stary 52 eat everyones food  :0  he'll do it to
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: caite con $400 si no te doy mclean caps for $50 :0


----------



## ferns213

tas cabron guey :uh: ur going to hell for them silly prices foo :0


----------



## SAUL

everything is going up this happens because alot of people started looking for them and now its getting tuff for me to find this stuff but none of my stuff is for sale its all KEEPS from now on  im putting my own museum :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11302726
> *everything is going up this happens because alot of people started looking for them and now its getting tuff for me to find this stuff but none of my stuff is for sale its all KEEPS from now on   im putting my own museum  :0
> *


u damn jew!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2008, 04:53 PM~11302773
> *u damn jew!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2008, 05:53 PM~11302773
> *u damn jew!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11302726
> *everything is going up this happens because alot of people started looking for them and now its getting tuff for me to find this stuff but none of my stuff is for sale its all KEEPS from now on   im putting my own museum  :0
> *


good luck , you did me right on my stash!
i`m keeping the sets i have.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11303683
> *good luck , you did me right on my stash!
> i`m keeping the sets i have.
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 30 2008, 11:23 PM~11221941
> *A friend of mine has a set of 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse and 3 tru classics 15x7 standard both sets need to be redone he is asking $200 for all 6 rims check out the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL SIX WHEELS FOR $125


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11303229
> *:buttkick:
> *


UR STILL GONNA BURN IN HELL FOR NOT WANTING TO SHARE THE WELTH AND BEING A DAMN RIM N CAPS HOB GOBLIN LOL


----------



## SAUL

if you look in the other topic it says there was a set of tru classic caps at long beach swapmeet for $100 now if your ass wasnt snooozing those could of been yours you have to wake up early and go look for the stuff dont sit and wait and expect it to come to you :twak: for cheap :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11307053
> *UR STILL GONNA BURN IN HELL FOR NOT WANTING TO SHARE THE WELTH AND BEING A DAMN RIM N CAPS HOB GOBLIN LOL
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11307081
> *if you look in the other topic it says there was a set of tru classic caps at long beach swapmeet for $100 now if your ass wasnt snooozing those could of been yours you have to wake up early and go look for the stuff dont sit and wait and expect it to come to you  :twak: for cheap  :biggrin:
> *



.....YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE THATS THE WAY THE COOKIE CRUMBLES  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:tears:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11307081
> *if you look in the other topic it says there was a set of tru classic caps at long beach swapmeet for $100 now if your ass wasnt snooozing those could of been yours you have to wake up early and go look for the stuff dont sit and wait and expect it to come to you  :twak: for cheap  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 x2 early bird always catches the worm


----------



## ferns213

SAUL= RIM N CAP GOBLIN


----------



## ferns213

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SAUL WILL BE GIVING AWAY A SET OF TRU SPOKES TO THE FIRST PERSON THAT SPOTS HIM AT THE PARK AND SAYS THE SECRET WORD "RIM N CAP HOB GOBLIN"


----------



## esco64

on a 64 impala should i use spacers on a set of tru spokes.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:36 PM~11315877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SAUL WILL BE GIVING AWAY A SET OF TRU SPOKES TO THE FIRST PERSON THAT SPOTS HIM AT THE PARK AND SAYS THE SECRET WORD "RIM N CAP HOB GOBLIN"
> *




LOLOLOLOL...I'm on it!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 11 2008, 01:36 PM~11315877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SAUL WILL BE GIVING AWAY A SET OF TRU SPOKES TO THE FIRST PERSON THAT SPOTS HIM AT THE PARK AND SAYS THE SECRET WORD "RIM N CAP HOB GOBLIN"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it was a set of tru classics with no caps asshole :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 05:46 PM~11302726
> *everything is going up this happens because alot of people started looking for them and now its getting tuff for me to find this stuff but none of my stuff is for sale its all KEEPS from now on   im putting my own museum  :0
> *


DAMN! Donald posts up one pic and thats it your on a mission. Fuck it... me too! I dont want anything else but Ray caps though. I want every possible kind.... metal flags, metal wheats, solid crome, octogon, dome, round,..... :drool: A guys gotta dream right?!?! it took me forever to find the one and only set I have now and with these new prices it looks like Im done.

Wheres Supreme? I havent seen him here in a while.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 12 2008, 08:36 AM~11323269
> *DAMN! Donald posts up one pic and thats it your on a mission. Fuck it... me too! I dont want anything else but Ray caps though. I want every possible kind.... metal flags, metal wheats, solid crome, octogon, dome, round,..... :drool: A guys gotta dream right?!?! it took me forever to find the one and only set I have now and with these new prices it looks like Im done.
> 
> Wheres Supreme? I havent seen him here in a while.
> *



im here :biggrin: im only on here mostly on my days off like today :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/791113287.html


----------



## Dylante63

Saul, can u post pictures of your whole collection :0 That would be awesome.


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11321030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it was a set of tru classics with no caps asshole  :biggrin:
> *


THERE YOU GO FELLAS HE SAID IT ITS OFFICIAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

yeah take them with you dont forget. its your set :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop

JUST CAME UP ON A SET OF 14X8 TRU SPOKES A COUPLE DAYS AGO


----------



## SAUL

are they for sale i know someone who wants them :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11339726
> *are they for sale i know someone who wants them :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2008, 06:21 PM~11336784
> *yeah take them with you dont forget. its your set  :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS TU RIMS :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

early lunch break Saul? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Aug 13 2008, 08:14 PM~11338998
> *JUST CAME UP ON A SET OF 14X8 TRU SPOKES A COUPLE DAYS AGO
> *


FOR SALE???!!!  :dunno: C'mon homie, inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## hoppin62

Look at these f%$kin ugly ass Tru's!!!!!!! :barf: :loco: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-w...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11344299
> *Look at these f%$kin ugly ass Tru's!!!!!!!  :barf:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-w...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics like these should be banned from this topic


----------



## 64ssdrop

MIGHT SELL FOR RIGHT OFFER OR MIGHT KEEP AND PUT SOME 5.20S ON THEM


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425141


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11345926
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNN!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11345926
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 14 2008, 11:41 AM~11343200
> *early lunch break Saul? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

I HOPE THESE ARENT MAVERICKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Aug 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11344299-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these f%$kin ugly ass Tru's!!!!!!!  :barf:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-w...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: BOTH PICS :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11345926
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og58pontiac

[/quote]
I'd put these on my daughter's car :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11346444
> *I HOPE THESE ARENT MAVERICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THAT NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BOTH PICS :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: 

:twak:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 14 2008, 08:17 PM~11347831
> *:nosad:
> 
> :twak:
> *



SORRY.....GUESS THERES SOMEONE ELSE OUT THERE WHO WAS DARING ENOUGH TO SEE HOW THEY WOULD LOOK :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Eryk

Hahaha. Daring...or stupid.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11347987
> *SORRY.....GUESS THERES SOMEONE ELSE OUT THERE WHO WAS DARING ENOUGH TO SEE HOW THEY WOULD LOOK :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :angry: yep and it looks like shit.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11344299
> *Look at these f%$kin ugly ass Tru's!!!!!!!  :barf:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-w...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well at least no 14x7's where harmed!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

WOW.... thats insane. They were looking for the best possible way to fuck up these wheels... mission achieved ! Hey Maverick you still gonna do this?


----------



## ferns213

YO SAUL WE GOING ON SAT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11352382
> *YO SAUL WE GOING ON SAT :biggrin:
> *


yeah what time


----------



## ferns213

AFTER 12 WHEN I GET OUTTA WORK IS KOO


----------



## SAUL

call me up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11348025
> *Hahaha.  Daring...or stupid.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> *


I say mentally challenged :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11344299
> *Look at these f%$kin ugly ass Tru's!!!!!!!  :barf:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-w...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHALE!!! :barf:


----------



## og58pontiac

[/quote]
Mira nomas!!! Que chuladas :worship:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 15 2008, 11:48 AM~11351803
> *WOW....  thats insane. They were looking for the best possible way to fuck up these wheels... mission achieved ! Hey Maverick you still gonna do this?
> *


no i'm not..that pic saved me alot of money. i was hoping for a descent look..but I was also wanting something noone else had done..although I was going with 13's. 

I will just save my hubs and use them for something else. I may go ahead and do some chrome 13's.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 08:49 PM~11060334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 15 2008, 06:29 PM~11355526
> *no i'm not..that pic saved me alot of money. i was hoping for a descent look..but I was also wanting something noone else had done..although I was going with 13's.
> 
> I will just save my hubs and use them for something else. I may go ahead and do some chrome 13's.
> *


Great decision!


----------



## SAUL

X20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TRU SPOKES 14X8s :0 http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/798841020.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11359898
> *TRU SPOKES 14X8s  :0  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/798841020.html
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-W...sspagenameZWD1V

Item number: 310072984962


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 16 2008, 04:15 PM~11360866
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-W...sspagenameZWD1V
> 
> Item number: 310072984962
> *




http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1%3D%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 16 2008, 05:33 PM~11360952
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1%3D%26_fvi%3D1
> *



whatever!!!! :biggrin: whats up sammy?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 16 2008, 04:36 PM~11360972
> *whatever!!!! :biggrin:  whats up sammy?
> *


 :wave: did you get your PM with the pics?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 16 2008, 05:53 PM~11361068
> *:wave: did you get your PM with the pics?
> *



yeah i did thanks again.....i still owe you


----------



## ferns213

YEA....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 16 2008, 04:55 PM~11361087
> *yeah i did thanks again.....i still owe you
> *


Don't even trip homie, I got another Technical!!


----------



## SAUL

:0 SAMMY SCORING ON ALL THE TECHNICALS :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 17 2008, 03:52 PM~11366448
> *:0  SAMMY SCORING ON ALL THE TECHNICALS :biggrin:
> *


Whell if you're going to do all the caps, I might as well do all the Technical's!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

DONE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Tru spokes getting hail damaged :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213




----------



## SAUL

:around: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 05:53 PM~11375851
> *Tru spokes getting hail damaged  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 19 2008, 08:31 PM~11387341
> *ANYONE GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEKEND
> *


SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## SAUL

YOU COMING DOWN BRING THE CLASSICS YOU WILL SELL THEM THERE


----------



## ferns213

I GOT THE VID FROM OUR PICNIC THIS PAST SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK........


"LOOK AND SEE IF U CAN SPOT ANY L.I.L MEMBERS :biggrin: THERE IN THERE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

STARYS REPPING ON THE VID


----------



## Loco SS

Anyone know where I can buy a set of spacers for my Tru-Spokes ???

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 20 2008, 01:16 PM~11394969
> *Anyone know where I can buy a set of spacers for my Tru-Spokes ???
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> *


Just go to your local rim shop. They should have them there. Or here..........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WHEEL-SPACE...sspagenameZWDVW


OG's are 3/4 but they also offered 1/2 so these will work.


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 20 2008, 03:27 PM~11395046
> *Just go to your local rim shop. They should have them there.  Or here..........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WHEEL-SPACE...sspagenameZWDVW
> OG's are 3/4 but they also offered 1/2 so these will work.
> *



 Muchas Gracias


----------



## undr8ed

Got a MINT set of 1/2" locking lug nuts and manual/warranty card on ebay :biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0277522288&rd=1


Got some centercaps I wont be using either. Time to clean up a little, lol


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 20 2008, 06:21 PM~11397412
> *Got a MINT set of 1/2" locking lug nuts and manual/warranty card on ebay  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0277522288&rd=1
> Got some centercaps I wont be using either.  Time to clean up a little, lol
> *



PM sent


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 20 2008, 08:01 PM~11397767
> *PM sent
> *



Those are the popular ones... I've got a set but don't want to part yet...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11398089
> *Those are the popular ones...  I've got a set but don't want to part yet...
> *


I traded mine with Saul, now I want another set! :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:wave: WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## ferns213




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 21 2008, 08:55 AM~11402076
> *:wave: WHATS UP FELLAS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## Eryk

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/zip/804758889.html


----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/806375437.html


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11407556
> *:0 http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/zip/804758889.html
> *


THATS A GOOD PRICE :0


----------



## SAUL

yeah free :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

QUE ONDA GAY...... I MEAN GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:33 PM~11409212
> *THATS A GOOD PRICE :0
> *


Yeah,just don't boter home owner :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11387341
> *ANYONE GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEKEND
> *


MAYBE MY WAGON'S READY :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 am ready flashlight has new batteries for that early morning come up :biggrin: j/k


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11414332
> *:0 am ready flashlight has new batteries for that early morning come up  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


:biggrin: WHAT TIME YOU GOING :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

saturday afternoon im sleeping there :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## undr8ed

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

saul ta cabron


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 22 2008, 09:39 PM~11417067
> *saturday afternoon im sleeping there  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Cheater!!


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HOW ABOUT THESE FOR A 10 DOLLA HOLLA! GOT THEM A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AT A GARAGE SALE 
ANYONE KNOW IF THE YELLOWNESS WILL GO AWAY WITH SOME BLEACH WHITE?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 24 2008, 12:46 AM~11420289
> *HOW ABOUT THESE FOR A 10 DOLLA HOLLA!  GOT THEM A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AT A GARAGE SALE
> ANYONE KNOW IF THE YELLOWNESS WILL GO AWAY WITH SOME BLEACH WHITE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They should clean up nice, good score!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

THANKS uffin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2008, 04:22 PM~11420456
> *They should clean up nice, good score!
> *


That is not true,what you should do is to sell them to whoever will give you $50 for all four.The yellow WILL NOT go away ever.I suggest you send me a PM as soon as possible and I might give you the $50 . Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 22 2008, 09:39 PM~11417067
> *saturday afternoon im sleeping there  :biggrin:
> *


you going to sell :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

no hurry up and buy :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 23 2008, 11:01 AM~11419018
> *:angry:  Cheater!!
> *


early bird


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 23 2008, 06:37 PM~11421397
> *no hurry up and buy :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: taking the 74 to sell it


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11287215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY GOT 2 MOUNTED,STILL GOT TO CLEAN THE OTHER 2,DONT HATE ON THE FAT WHITE THATS ALL I GOT :biggrin:
> *


thinking of selling pm offers 4 rims 3 coker 520s


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 23 2008, 04:46 PM~11420289
> *HOW ABOUT THESE FOR A 10 DOLLA HOLLA!  GOT THEM A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AT A GARAGE SALE
> ANYONE KNOW IF THE YELLOWNESS WILL GO AWAY WITH SOME BLEACH WHITE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those will clean up.


i bought a set of 13 x skinny`s like that. but i had to pay 40.00 bucks for my set


----------



## 1938_MASTER

THANKS GUYS FOR THE REPLYS, I'LL GIVE THE BLEACH WHITE A TRY. uffin:


----------



## SAUL

the hunt begins :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 02:58 AM~11423342
> *the hunt begins :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fuk i did wake up till 8:30


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:14 PM~11424415
> *:angry: fuk i did wake up till 8:30
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

ok who bought all the tru ray caps i only found one tru ray cap and 2 tru classic caps o and a set of 59 spinners and an og chain steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

just like these http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MAS...CKUPTRURAYS.jpg[/img]


----------



## SAUL

TRU RAY CAP DOME BOUGHT FOR $1.00 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 03:34 PM~11425593
> *TRU RAY CAP DOME BOUGHT FOR $1.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ssdrop

TRU RAY DOME CAP FOR SALE???? I NEED ONE, I HAVE 3 TRU RAY DOME CAPS AND 1 OCTAGON TRU RAY CAP WITH STICKERS


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 03:34 PM~11425593
> *TRU RAY CAP DOME BOUGHT FOR $1.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: I'll give u 2 dollars so u can double your feria :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 03:22 PM~11425530
> *ok who bought all the tru ray caps i only found one tru ray cap and 2 tru classic caps o and a set of 59 spinners and an og chain steering wheel  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm,hmmmm!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

DO YOU HAVE PAYPAL DONE DEAL :biggrin: YEAH RIGHT NOT FOR SALE :nono:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 24 2008, 08:08 PM~11427508
> *Hmm,hmmmm!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OHH YOU BOUGHT THEM


----------



## SAUL

A FEW CAPS THAT WERE PICKED UP AT POMONA TODAY THANKS FERNS213 FOR LETTING ME GET THOSE 2 TRU RAY CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS  I OWE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

TRU RAY MEDALLION ON TRU CLASSIC CAP DOESNT LOOK THAT BAD


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 08:43 PM~11427899
> *A FEW CAPS THAT WERE PICKED UP AT POMONA TODAY THANKS FERNS213 FOR LETTING ME GET THOSE 2 TRU RAY CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS  I OWE YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on my way out i saw some dude with a strays shirt carry what looked like a tru ray or classic mounted on a 5.20 :0


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 08:09 PM~11427519
> *OHH YOU BOUGHT THEM
> *


A friend of mine went and sold me 2 sets and some parts :thumbsup: I was so glad,he started talking about some old dude who had a bunch of them and some other stuff,but I zoned him out and didn't pay attention to whatever else he said until he mentioned a '58 Pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBER HAS A SET OF THESE STAR WIRE CLASSICS HE BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN 1980 THEY STILL HAVE THE O.G 5.20S THERE REAL CLEAN JUST DUSTY FROM BEING IN THE GARAGE HE HAS THEM ON A 51 CHEVY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11427978
> *A friend of mine went and sold me 2 sets and some parts :thumbsup: I was so glad,he started talking about some old dude who had a bunch of them and some other stuff,but I zoned him out and didn't pay attention to whatever else he said until he mentioned a '58 Pontiac :biggrin:
> *


ORALE RIGHT ON  NOW YOUR ROLLIN


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11427976
> *on my way out i saw some dude with a strays shirt carry what looked like a tru ray or classic mounted on a 5.20 :0
> *


YEAH IT WAS MY HOMIE DRUNK RIV HE PICKED IT UP FOR $15 BUCKS FOR A SPARE HE HAS A CLEAN SET HE WAS ACTUALLY THE ONE WHO KEPT THE 59 SPINNERS FOR HIS RAYS


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP ERYK DID YOU SCORE ON ANYTHING


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Eryk

Damn, I left my house at 4:30. Got there at 6. My brother and his girl were lagging hard, spending too much time on the car side. I saw a few goodies, but didn't buy too much stuff. I got a old LRM that I needed. Some taillights for my project. I seen a set of octagon caps with the small centers. 2 in nice shape and 2 banged up.

What condition is that steering wheel in Saul? I had my eyes peeled, but it looks like you were the early bird.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 24 2008, 09:16 PM~11428302
> *Damn, I left my house at 4:30.  Got there at 6.  My brother and his girl were lagging hard, spending too much time on the car side.  I saw a few goodies, but didn't buy too much stuff.  I got a old LRM that I needed.  Some taillights for my project.  I seen a set of octagon caps with the small centers.  2 in nice shape and 2 banged up.
> 
> What condition is that steering wheel in Saul?  I had my eyes peeled, but it looks like you were the early bird.
> *


ORALE THE STEERING WHEEL IS IN DECENT SHAPE IT NEEDS CLEANING IT HAS RUST AROUND THE CHAIN LINKS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

TRIP OUT ON THIS DONUT WHEEL THIS THING IS LIKE 5" ACROSS AND REAL DEEP


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL ON THE PROWL AT POMONA, LOL :biggrin: IF YOU TALK TO DRUNK RIV I STILL GOT THEM 14 STAR WIRES,LMK


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that donut is clean :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11428666
> *SAUL ON THE PROWL AT POMONA, LOL :biggrin: IF YOU TALK TO DRUNK RIV I STILL GOT THEM 14 STAR WIRES,LMK
> *


MCLEANS TOO


----------



## hanks16

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11428666
> *SAUL ON THE PROWL AT POMONA, LOL :biggrin: IF YOU TALK TO DRUNK RIV I STILL GOT THEM 14 STAR WIRES,LMK
> *


post some pics and price. thanks.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11428500
> *TRIP OUT ON THIS DONUT WHEEL THIS THING IS LIKE 5" ACROSS AND REAL DEEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PLEASE SELL IT TO ME :biggrin: OR TRADE FOR....????


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 09:51 PM~11427983
> *ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBER HAS A SET OF THESE STAR WIRE CLASSICS HE BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN 1980 THEY STILL HAVE THE O.G 5.20S THERE REAL CLEAN JUST DUSTY FROM BEING IN THE GARAGE HE HAS THEM ON A 51 CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE!!!

SAUL, POST THAT PIC IN THE STAR WIRE THREAD HOMIE.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 23 2008, 04:46 PM~11420289
> *HOW ABOUT THESE FOR A 10 DOLLA HOLLA!  GOT THEM A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AT A GARAGE SALE
> ANYONE KNOW IF THE YELLOWNESS WILL GO AWAY WITH SOME BLEACH WHITE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11428666
> *SAUL ON THE PROWL AT POMONA, LOL :biggrin: IF YOU TALK TO DRUNK RIV I STILL GOT THEM 14 STAR WIRES,LMK
> *


  i will let him know he really wants them


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Looks like everyone got a little something huh..... I shoulda went but Im saving cash for next weekend. I spent all this weekend washing, waxing , painting , polishing and tightening stuff up on the Impala. I didnt want it do it all at the last minute. Those dome cap are killer, I want a set badly! Your collections gonna look like Donalds in no time Saul.


----------



## SAUL

hopefully i will take another updated picture today of the collection


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 09:43 PM~11427899
> *A FEW CAPS THAT WERE PICKED UP AT POMONA TODAY THANKS FERNS213 FOR LETTING ME GET THOSE 2 TRU RAY CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS  I OWE YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA U OWE ME U FUCKEN PAISA I COULD HAVE BEEN A DICK AND KEPT THEM..... BUT IAM NOT A CAP N MEDALION HOB GOBLIN LIKE U GUEY LOL........


----------



## hot wheels

ORALE homies! Good looking out on sunday @ Pomona!! YO, strays you guys coming down for the super indoor show in SD? Holla!


----------



## hot wheels

Cant wait to finally be rollin TRU!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 07:26 PM~7167465
> *RIMS ARE SITTING ON OG 5.20S SKINNY WHITES THREE PRONG TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS NO CURB RASH BUT A LITTLE DUSTY FROM SITTING SO LONG IN A GARAGE NOTHING A CHROME POLISH CANT REMOVE
> *


USE NAVAL JELLY THEYLL CLEAN UP GOOD U CAN GET AT MOST AUTO PAINT STORES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 25 2008, 10:33 AM~11431633
> *ORALE homies! Good looking out on sunday @ Pomona!! YO, strays you guys coming down for the super indoor show in SD? Holla!
> *


whats up homie nice come up on those tru classic medallions  i believe the club members are going to primer nationals this weekend


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 25 2008, 10:32 AM~11431628
> *YEA U OWE ME U FUCKEN PAISA I COULD HAVE BEEN A DICK AND KEPT THEM..... BUT IAM NOT A CAP N MEDALION HOB GOBLIN LIKE U GUEY LOL........
> *


 :0 why you got to be like that :biggrin: thanks asshole


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11431671
> *USE NAVAL JELLY  THEYLL CLEAN UP GOOD  U CAN GET AT MOST AUTO PAINT STORES
> *


  there just dusty not rusted no need for naval jelly  but i heard that stuff works good on rust


----------



## Anaheim74

a friend of mine told of me of some 15" standard Tru Spokes for sale, i think the he said the dude wanted 400, anyone interested? ill can get pics of anyone is looking for some


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 11:40 AM~11432348
> *:0 why you got to be like that  :biggrin: thanks asshole
> *




Im so glad we all love each other :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

THE LTD TOOK A HIT TODAY :tears: THIS FUCKEN IDIOT TOOK THE RED LIGHT AND RAN INTO MY CAR I WANTED TO KICK HIS ASS


----------



## SAUL

:(


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 04:27 PM~11434968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :(
> [/b][/quote]
> you should of! :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :rant:*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SORRY TO HEAR THAT REALLY SORRY TO SEE IT HOMIE!!! IF I CAN HELP YOU OUT LMK


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 25 2008, 04:57 PM~11435297
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT REALLY SORRY TO SEE IT HOMIE!!! IF I CAN HELP YOU  OUT LMK
> *


THANKS NOW I HAVE TO LOOK FOR A DOOR SO IF ANY OF YOU GUYS OUT THERE RUN ACROSS AN LTD IN THE WRECKING YARD PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## @[email protected]

:angry: 
Dam!!! Thats a bummer Saul....I fell ur pain homie....good luck on finding that door


----------



## SAUL

YEAH SERIOUS SHIT O WELL LIFE GOES ON IT COULD OF BEEN WORST :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL I PICKED UP AT POMONA ALSO SANTA CAME EARLY HE BROUGHT ME ANOTHER WHITE DONUT STEERING WHEEL TODAY  THIS ONE IS BAD ITS THE SAME SIZE AS AN O.G CHAIN


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 11:35 PM~11428500
> *TRIP OUT ON THIS DONUT WHEEL THIS THING IS LIKE 5" ACROSS AND REAL DEEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
there was one of those on my 70 impala when i first bought it, that and a set of rabbit ear anntenaes, i took em both off, wish i still had that steering wheel. think it was a mooneyes wheel


----------



## SAUL

WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE RABBIT EARS???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 05:27 PM~11434968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :(
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> Damn dawg--Sorry to hear/see that...Glad your ok!!*


----------



## SAUL

HELL YEAH EVEN THE EAST SIDE STORY LPs


----------



## SAUL

THE GOOD THING IS THE TRU SPOKES ARE OK NO DAMAGE THERE OR ELSE THAT OLD MAN WOULD OF HAD IT :angry: :biggrin: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :burn: :rant:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 03:27 PM~11434968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :(
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> :0 DAM THATS FUCK UP,KEEP MY EYES OPEN FOR YOU PARTS HOMIE :cool:*


----------



## SAUL

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 06:25 PM~11436854
> *THE GOOD THING IS THE TRU SPOKES ARE OK NO DAMAGE THERE OR ELSE THAT OLD MAN WOULD OF HAD IT :angry:  :biggrin: :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :rant:
> *


LUCKY,HE WAS ABOUT FEW INCHES AWAY


----------



## SAUL

YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE HE TOOK GOOD AIM HE WANTED MY DOOR HE GOT IT NOW HE HAS TO FIX IT :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL WHATS THE TICKET ON THOSE STAR WIRE CLASSICS?


----------



## Eryk

Saul. Homie. I'm fuckin bummed out right now man. For reals. Those pics of your LTD are making me sad. I hate to see bad things happen to familia. I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for parts. We gotta get that thing looking firme again asap. Thank god for the Tru's being untouched. Let me know if I can help in any way. You know me, Rick, and Tom are down to help. From our club to yours holmes.


----------



## Corndaddy

I don't usually go through the Ford section but, I'll make an exception this time. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS HOMIE SERIOUS YEAH THE MAIN THING IS TO TRY TO FIND A GOOD DOOR ONCE THATS DONE I CAN START TAKING SHIT APART ITS SAD SEING THINGS LIKE THIS IM THINKING OF GETTING RID OF IT ONCE I HAVE IT PUT TOGETHER NOT SO LONG AGO I WAS COMING OUT OF MY PARKING LOT AND A 17YEAR OLD GIRL RAN INTO MY LEFT FENDER WITH HER DADS NEW MERCEDES AND NOW THIS IM NOT RELLY DIGGING IT


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 25 2008, 09:10 PM~11438229
> *I don't usually go through the Ford section but, I'll make an exception this time.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHATS OUT THERE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 10:14 PM~11438276
> *THANKS HOMIE SERIOUS YEAH THE MAIN THING IS TO TRY TO FIND A GOOD DOOR ONCE THATS DONE I CAN START TAKING SHIT APART ITS SAD SEING THINGS LIKE THIS IM THINKING OF GETTING RID OF IT ONCE I HAVE IT PUT TOGETHER NOT SO LONG AGO I WAS COMING OUT OF MY PARKING LOT AND A 17YEAR OLD GIRL RAN INTO MY LEFT FENDER WITH HER DADS NEW MERCEDES AND NOW THIS IM NOT RELLY DIGGING IT
> *



Besides, you can go snag that other ride out of the impound!!!...Its a sign..This could be destiny :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thats true tom


----------



## og58pontiac

Suerte,Loco :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Sorry to hear about your ranfla Saul. I know we all feel for you Homie.


----------



## og58pontiac

Sup,David


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 25 2008, 08:47 PM~11437974
> *SAUL WHATS THE TICKET ON THOSE STAR WIRE CLASSICS?
> *


he wont let them go he plans rollin them again


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 07:54 AM~11440527
> *he wont let them go he plans rollin them again
> *



damn must have read wrong, thought you said they were for sale.


----------



## SAUL

ok i found the door for the ltd landau molding window everything complete but im not planing on keeping the car if anyone is interested in it let me know im taking best offers


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11432348
> *:0 why you got to be like that  :biggrin: thanks asshole
> *


GIVE ME THE WHITE DONA WHEEL :biggrin: DAMN THAT FOO FUCKED UR CAR UP FOO :machinegun:


----------



## SAUL

you want to buy it :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

??????? IT BETTER BE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY CHEAP


----------



## SAUL

yeah give me a couple hundred take it


----------



## ferns213

OK IAM MEBER THAT **** WHEN I BEAT U TO CAPS N SHIT CABRON...... :0 DID U HIT THE GUY UP????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 26 2008, 01:39 PM~11443281
> *OK IAM MEBER THAT **** WHEN I BEAT U TO CAPS N SHIT CABRON...... :0  DID U HIT THE GUY UP????
> *


you want me to let u have it for free tas loco cabron no i didnt call him i forgot today i will


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHAT UP SAUL?? GOT THE MCLEANS AND THE STARS UP FOR SALE BRO IF YOU HEAR ANYTHING, LMK  HOPE YOUR FEELING OK AFTER YESTERDAY BRO!!


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11442273
> *ok i found the door for the ltd landau molding window everything complete but im not planing on keeping the car if anyone is interested in it let me know im taking best offers
> *


HMMMM I'll take the EastSideStorys u had on the floor...LOL


----------



## SAUL

those aint for sale :nono:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11445060
> *WHAT UP SAUL?? GOT THE MCLEANS AND THE STARS UP FOR SALE BRO IF YOU HEAR ANYTHING, LMK   HOPE YOUR FEELING OK AFTER YESTERDAY BRO!!
> *


  yeah am alright no biggie


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11445060
> *WHAT UP SAUL?? GOT THE MCLEANS AND THE STARS UP FOR SALE BRO IF YOU HEAR ANYTHING, LMK   HOPE YOUR FEELING OK AFTER YESTERDAY BRO!!
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2008, 09:51 PM~11427983
> *ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBER HAS A SET OF THESE STAR WIRE CLASSICS HE BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN 1980 THEY STILL HAVE THE O.G 5.20S THERE REAL CLEAN JUST DUSTY FROM BEING IN THE GARAGE HE HAS THEM ON A 51 CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm sitting on a set of these as well..I love'em!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 05:27 PM~11434968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :(
> [/b][/quote]
> Damn homie i'm sorry homie :(*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 08:01 PM~11436583
> *HERES THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL I PICKED UP AT POMONA ALSO SANTA CAME EARLY HE BROUGHT ME ANOTHER WHITE DONUT STEERING WHEEL TODAY  THIS ONE IS BAD ITS THE SAME SIZE AS AN O.G CHAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the white one :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick

Hey hoppin62..will those Truspoke hubs i got from you fit on my..i mean Sauls LTD?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11446677
> *how much for the white one :cheesy:
> *


not for sale homie


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 01:38 PM~11443262
> *yeah give me a couple hundred take it
> *


SOLD!!! I'll take good care of it, tru spokes Y todo. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 26 2008, 08:29 PM~11447144
> *SOLD!!! I'll take good care of it, tru spokes Y todo. :biggrin:
> *


let me know it has to go i cant stand seeing it like that get it out of here $950 O.B.O tru spokes,chain steering wheel and color bar not included everything else goes


----------



## SAUL

I WAS JUST DOWN STAIRS KICKING IT WITH THE LTD TURNED ON THE STEREO AND THE COLOR BAR  LISTENING TO THE JAMS I HAD MY NEIGHBORS ASKING ME WHAT HAPPEND CAUSE THEY ALWAYS SEEING ME CLEANING MY SHIT


----------



## SAUL

OK BACK TO THE TOPIC I TOOK ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 10:27 PM~11447878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sure would like a set of those 3 bars..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

GAWDDAYYYUUUUM!....Its almost as bad as that other cats wit the glasshouse... No i wonder i cant find any caps on the East...lolol

I see my medallions are home safe and secure!!!...lol


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Hey Saul...That 3 bar with the black sticker...what the the dimensions?? I have 2 if your interested and if they match..


----------



## SAUL

THERE NOT STICKERS THEY WERE PAINTED :angry: I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

ok, i haven't done my homework and ive never been that interested but the more i see truspokes the more i like them.........real nice

so heres the uneducated question and dont hassle me for it, as i said ive always ignored em before.
obviously they are very sought after and rightly so, has anyone reproduced them?

Keeping it OG is hard down here in New Zealand coz the freight and buying shit is real difficult and expensive, so thats why im asking about repros.

i know i know, being OG separates the men from the boys and all that and if im a real lowrider i should know about truspokes .......but educate me please

chur! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 09:16 PM~11447722
> *OK BACK TO THE TOPIC I TOOK ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 26 2008, 10:48 PM~11448182
> *ok, i haven't done my homework and ive never been that interested but the more i see truspokes the more i like them.........real nice
> 
> so heres the uneducated question and dont hassle me for it, as i said ive always ignored em before.
> obviously they are very sought after and rightly so, has anyone reproduced them?
> 
> Keeping it OG is hard down here in New Zealand coz the freight and buying shit is real difficult and expensive, so thats why im asking about repros.
> 
> i know i know, being OG separates the men from the boys and all that and if im a real lowrider i  should know about truspokes .......but educate me please
> 
> chur!  :biggrin:
> *



Yes...they are being reproduced now start from page one! 
lolol


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM SAUL, SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR ACCIDENT, THAT IS A BAD AZZ LTD. THERE IS A 73 MARQUIS BY MY HOUSE FOR 1500 IS YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

PUT MY TRU'S UP ON EBAY, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED LET ME KNOW. I WILL END THE AUCTION FOR ANY SERIOUS OFFERS/BUYERS.

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZgeebuffQ5fwasQ5fhere


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

Appliance wheels on ebay in Norwalk, CA
Ebay Item number: 170253846612


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2008, 03:25 PM~11434953
> *THE LTD TOOK A HIT TODAY  :tears: THIS FUCKEN IDIOT TOOK THE RED LIGHT AND RAN INTO MY CAR I WANTED TO KICK HIS ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm, that's fucked up! :angry: I missed your call, I just got back from camping. Did you get some money from that fool?


----------



## SAUL

yeah he paid


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 26 2008, 07:06 PM~11446884
> *Hey hoppin62..will those Truspoke hubs i got from you fit on my..i mean Sauls LTD?
> *


I think so, I beleive they were 5 on 4 3/4 - 5 on 5 uni.
PM me a picture of the back side of them


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 08:16 PM~11447722
> *OK BACK TO THE TOPIC I TOOK ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's lot of money right there!!!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11454980
> *I think so, I beleive they were 5 on 4 3/4 - 5 on 5 uni.
> PM me a picture of the back side of them
> *


ok i will..thanks bro.

You think I should go 13's or 14's on that LTD?


----------



## SAUL

whats up sammy glad ur back


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 27 2008, 05:00 PM~11455124
> *ok i will..thanks bro.
> 
> You think I should go 13's or 14's on that LTD?
> *



14's, that's a heavy car!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 27 2008, 07:10 PM~11455196
> *14's,  that's a heavy car!
> *


yeah and im gonna DRIVE it..cant wait to get started.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 09:26 PM~11447094
> *not for sale homie
> *


 :0  damn it


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11454971
> *yeah he paid
> *


HOPE HE PAID ENOUGH BRO.  SORRY TO SEE THIS SAUL.


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Aug 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11425667
> *TRU RAY  DOME CAP FOR SALE???? I NEED ONE, I HAVE 3 TRU RAY DOME CAPS AND 1 OCTAGON TRU RAY CAP WITH STICKERS
> *


I have one, clean condition :0 let's work out a trade for those 14 X 8 Tru-Spokes that you have! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:angry: DAMN.... Sorry to see the LTD in that shape Saul... I saw the ride in person it was real nice although I spent most of my time around the 66


----------



## ferns213

OK I FELL LIKE I HAVE TO SAY THE TRUE STORY ON SAULS MISHAP....

OK SO SAUL SAID HE WANTED TO DO THIS









AND HE LOOKED LIKE HE WAS GONNA PULL IT OFF BUT AS U CAN SEE HE DIDNT  SORRY BUDDY


----------



## 64ssdrop

JUST PUT ON 5.20S ON THE 14X8 TRU SPOKES THERE A LITTLE STRETCHED


----------



## 64ssdrop

ALSO JUST PICKED UP A SET OF 5 14X7 MCLEANS AND PUT NOS 5.20S ON THEM TOO


----------



## Corndaddy

:thumbsup: PICS?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 28 2008, 04:00 PM~11464334
> *:thumbsup: PICS?
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

x3


----------



## 64ssdrop

DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICTURES


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Aug 28 2008, 04:52 PM~11464814
> *DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICTURES
> *


Send them to my email, I will post them for you  Check your PM


----------



## 64ssdrop

SENT


----------



## hoppin62

Posting these pics for *64ssdrop*
14 X 8 Tru-Spokes & 14 X 7 Mclean :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ssdrop

THANKS FOR POSTING PICTURES, MIGHT SELL IN FUTURE :werd:


----------



## Corndaddy

:0 :thumbsup: NIICE!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dayum...Them [email protected] look nice man.
Lucky bastard 

All of you!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 28 2008, 09:00 PM~11466778
> *Dayum...Them [email protected] look nice man.
> Lucky bastard
> 
> All of you!!!
> *



YOU ACT LIKE YOU AINT SITTING ON SOME NICE STUFF :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 PM~11465305
> *Posting these pics for *64ssdrop*
> 14 X 8 Tru-Spokes & 14 X 7 Mclean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice,very nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

i know this is the tru spoke thread, but i got a set of mc leans for sale, grabbed them from saul but im not going to run them on my caprice, classics are what its getting, pm if intersted, they are nice rims with caps and lugs


----------



## thapachuco

Im looking for one 14x6 or 14x7 tru=classic rim with a cap preferably. Please let me know if you are willing to part one, im willing to pay!!!

i know this is the tru spoke thread but the same cats are on here. Gracias. 

rick


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Aug 28 2008, 07:30 PM~11466285
> *THANKS FOR POSTING PICTURES, MIGHT SELL IN FUTURE  :werd:
> *


Let me know!


----------



## ez_rider

I talked Rally America today and they are in Fresno and can refurbish any old TruSpoke, Classis or Ray. Check out their site:

http://rallyamerica.com/wirewheels/index.html


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11466778
> *Dayum...Them [email protected] look nice man.
> Lucky bastard
> 
> All of you!!!
> *



your stars are hot.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11472252
> *I talked Rally America today and they are in Fresno and can refurbish any old TruSpoke, Classis or Ray. Check out their site:
> 
> http://rallyamerica.com/wirewheels/index.html
> *



i talked to them about 5 months ago... the dad said his son was getting back into it. he also said they have wheels there if you dont have any. you would just be buying the hubs off them and making them any size you wish...of course 14x7 reverse  

if anyone decides to go through them and need someone to check up on the progress let me know im only 30 minutes from fresno


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2008, 08:30 PM~11445857
> *those aint for sale  :nono:
> *



Here u go Saul..I found this for u..LOl 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-East-Side-stor...1QQcmdZViewItem 

270268842841


----------



## hoppin62

fixed  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## robs68

anyone know where to get sum tru spokes like the ones on the last page...64ssdrops tru's? i know he is selling his spokes for 950 obo...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 31 2008, 09:27 AM~11482896
> *anyone know where to get sum tru spokes like the ones on the last page...64ssdrops tru's? i know he is selling his spokes for 950 obo...
> *


what`s the matter with buying his?


----------



## robs68

nothing wrong i bought his friends nos 5.20,s for six bills...i just wanna get in contact with him...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 07:45 PM~11465305
> *Posting these pics for *64ssdrop*
> 14 X 8 Tru-Spokes & 14 X 7 Mclean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will these fit a late 70's ford/lincoln bolt pattern?

Are they in show condition?


----------



## 64ssdrop

I DONT KNOW IF THEY WILL FIT LINCOLNS, BUT THEY ARE RESPECTABLE, BUT ARE OVER 20 YEARS OLD AND WOULD HAVE TO BE REDONE TO BE IN SHOW CONDITION,


----------



## hoppin62

I was told that this bomb in Havana, Cuba has a clean set of Tru-Spokes on it! :0 




































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols...really... :0


----------



## @[email protected]

I have these up for bid on e-bay if anyone needs theses..I know its not Tru spoke or Tru Rays, but they are in perfect shape never been used......I have them listed under used condition but I never used them. I have had for almost 20 yrs..They have been setting in my garage I forgot there were there LOL...Anyways I have no use for them....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/McLean-cent...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## robs68

got dammit...i want sum tru spokes 14x7,s reversed ahhh are they that hard to find?????


----------



## robs68

how much dose it cost to get sum beat up ones and get them fixed? and if so where can i get them fixed? and is it worth it to fix up og ones or just get new ones?
www.truspoke.net 
:cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

G-Boys does them for about $1000 to $1200 if you go back through the post you'll find the info you need. I have some 15" std for $160 that would be perfect to have restored.


----------



## robs68

shit for that price i might as well get me a new set...!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 1 2008, 02:15 PM~11490378
> *shit for that price i might as well get me a new set...!
> *


the new style is a 50 spoke..og's are 45.


----------



## robs68

fuck it...i want those posted in here with the 5.20,s on them...been calling david and no answer iam getting to the point where iam like fuck it..... :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 1 2008, 02:37 PM~11490505
> *fuck it...i want those posted in here with the 5.20,s on them...been calling david and no answer iam getting to the point where iam like fuck it..... :angry:
> *



That a boy...Stick with the OG stuff...Send a pm too and try again later but dont give up. You'll be happy!!. Dave is straight up and a good dude but understand he has a life outside of here.... :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 1 2008, 12:19 PM~11489438
> *got dammit...i want sum tru spokes 14x7,s reversed ahhh are they that hard to find?????
> *



Well homie, ur going to have to hit up the Swap Meets and Junk Yards to find some Old Skool rims...Cause most of the Vatos in here are hanging onto there
Old Skool Rims  Also; try E-bay..............


----------



## SAUL

just got back from my trip i picked up a set of 14x7 tru spokes standard also a set of 15x8 tru spokes standard and a set of the cragar spokes that look excactly like tru spokes 14x7 reverse  i believe there 50 spokes


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11491985
> *just got back from my trip i picked up a set of 14x7 tru spokes standard also a set of 15x8 tru spokes standard and a set of the cragar spokes that look excactly like tru spokes 14x7 reverse   i believe there 50 spokes
> *


post some pics of them cragars..are they starwires??


----------



## robs68

thank u;s...i got my eyes out for sum old school rims... :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11491985
> *just got back from my trip i picked up a set of 14x7 tru spokes standard also a set of 15x8 tru spokes standard and a set of the cragar spokes that look excactly like tru spokes 14x7 reverse   i believe there 50 spokes
> *



those cragar ones are cool.


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## robs68

saul...post sum pics up? of your new findings? :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11454980
> *I think so, I beleive they were 5 on 4 3/4 - 5 on 5 uni.
> PM me a picture of the back side of them
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2008, 07:24 AM~11506028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should fit 5 on 4 3/4 - 5 on 5


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 2 2008, 10:35 PM~11504231
> *saul...post sum pics up? of your new findings? :biggrin:
> *


later today i will post 1 set was sold yesterday i have 2 sets actually 1 more a homie is taking 1 set


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 12:50 PM~11507908
> *later today i will post 1 set was sold yesterday i have 2 sets actually 1 more a homie is taking 1 set
> *


you mean 2 sets are sold :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

hey fools i can use your help check this out should i go get them
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428610


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL THESE ARE SOME OF THE MAGS I SCORED OFF SONNY MADRID I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT AWHILE BACK. THE TECHNICAL THANKS TO HOPPIN62. THE REST I SCORED OFF OF THE GUYS THAT PUT OUT THE DVD LOWRIDER SCENE.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 3 2008, 10:37 AM~11506520
> *Should fit 5 on 4 3/4 - 5 on 5
> *


In the works..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 06:15 PM~11510785
> *SAUL THESE ARE SOME OF THE MAGS I SCORED OFF SONNY MADRID I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT AWHILE BACK. THE TECHNICAL THANKS TO HOPPIN62. THE REST I SCORED OFF OF THE GUYS THAT PUT OUT THE DVD LOWRIDER SCENE.
> *


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 06:15 PM~11510785
> *SAUL THESE ARE SOME OF THE MAGS I SCORED OFF SONNY MADRID I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT AWHILE BACK. THE TECHNICAL THANKS TO HOPPIN62. THE REST I SCORED OFF OF THE GUYS THAT PUT OUT THE DVD LOWRIDER SCENE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did they only make one issue of Technical Low Rider?


----------



## Eryk

Supreme, that calendar is dope!

What issue is the green one on the bottom left corner? I need that one.


----------



## SAUL

I GOT SOME DOUBLES OF Q-VO & FIRME MAGAZINES IM GOING TO BE PUTTING ON EBAY SOON


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac+Sep 3 2008, 06:31 PM~11510954-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did they only make one issue of Technical Low Rider?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THINK THERES 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11510969
> *Supreme, that calendar is dope!
> 
> What issue is the green one on the bottom left corner?  I need that one.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SONNY HAS MORE CALENDERS, JUST GOTTA SEE WHEN I SEE HIM AGAIN. IM NOT SURE ILL TAKE A SECOND LOOK. I JUST PUT THEM AWAY.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 06:34 PM~11510998
> *I GOT SOME DOUBLES OF Q-VO & FIRME MAGAZINES IM GOING TO BE PUTTING ON EBAY SOON
> *


LIST WHAT YOU GOT HERE, BEFORE THEY HIT EBAY


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 07:48 PM~11511180
> *I THINK THERES 3
> SONNY HAS MORE CALENDERS, JUST GOTTA SEE WHEN I SEE HIM AGAIN. IM NOT SURE ILL TAKE A SECOND LOOK. I JUST PUT THEM AWAY.
> LIST WHAT YOU GOT HERE, BEFORE THEY HIT EBAY
> *


hit me up on a price on them 3 bars..dont make me run those cheap ones on my new Truspokes..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2008, 07:06 PM~11511393
> *hit me up on a price on them 3 bars..dont make me run those cheap ones on my new Truspokes..
> *


SHOOT ME AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE


----------



## SAUL

HERE IS ONE OF THE 15X8 TRU SPOKES THESE THINGS ARE TOO CLEAN SALE PENDING


----------



## og58pontiac

As soon as I go back to my storage and find that TLR,I'll probably get rid of it. It's been in a box for a loooong time I seriously doubt I'll ever need it or read it,on a scale of 1-10,I'll say it's a 7.5. Will anybody be interested in it??? Cuanto vale :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11512093
> *As soon as I go back to my storage and find that TLR,I'll probably get rid of it. It's been in a box for a loooong time I seriously doubt I'll ever need it or read it,on a scale of 1-10,I'll say it's a 7.5. Will anybody be interested in it???  Cuanto vale :dunno:
> *


I WANT IT SOLD


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 07:06 PM~11512123
> *I WANT IT SOLD
> *



:angry: you know those thing are mine!! :machinegun: That's it, no more hook-ups for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 07:04 PM~11512093
> *As soon as I go back to my storage and find that TLR,I'll probably get rid of it. It's been in a box for a loooong time I seriously doubt I'll ever need it or read it,on a scale of 1-10,I'll say it's a 7.5. Will anybody be interested in it???  Cuanto vale :dunno:
> *


If it is selling to Saul, no less than $100!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Sep 3 2008, 05:17 PM~11510804-->
> 
> 
> 
> In the works..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post progress pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 05:31 PM~11510954
> *Did they only make one issue of Technical Low Rider?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only Vol. 1
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 05:48 PM~11511180
> *I THINK THERES 3
> *


:no: Only 1 issue homeboy!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 3 2008, 09:15 PM~11512863
> *
> Yes, only Vol. 1
> :no:  Only 1 issue homeboy!
> *



HUH GUESS VOL.2 NEVER MADE IT TO PRINT THEN?? I SEEN IT IN A COUPLE DIFFERENT MAGAZINES ADVERTISED.

EVEN BETTER I OWN A RARE MAGAZINE  :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11513780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice you been M.I.A for a minute homie....  you cool?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 3 2008, 10:45 PM~11513789
> *Nice you been M.I.A for a minute homie....  you cool?
> *


Yeah, had to check out for a bit.Demons are gone.

Thanks


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11513789
> *Nice you been M.I.A for a minute homie....  you cool?
> *


x2 how you been bro??????


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 3 2008, 11:02 PM~11513931
> *x2 how you been bro??????
> *


Sup Rolo..saw you leaving town the other day in the caddy...rolling stock shoes?? with that fat Z and D collection of yours??  LOL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 10:05 PM~11513947
> *Sup Rolo..saw you leaving town the other day in the caddy...rolling stock shoes?? with that fat Z and D collection of yours??    LOL
> *



ya thats just my daily no need for zeniths  i dont have daytons anymore all i roll now are Z'z you got any zenith stuff you want to part with????????? :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11513958
> *ya thats just my daily no need for zeniths   i dont have daytons anymore all i roll now are Z'z you got any zenith stuff you want to part with????????? :biggrin:
> *


Im down to what Im keeping.  ..I did see a pair of og 15 Zeniths at Turlock tho with super super clean 3 bar str8 KO's...the ones with the little spoke clasp on them...dude would have taken $100 for the 2 wheels,KO's and adapts...all clean clean clean...I was just too lazy to role em to my car


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11514012
> *Im down to what Im keeping.  ..I did see a pair of og 15 Zeniths at Turlock tho with super super clean 3 bar str8 KO's...the ones with the little spoke clasp on them...dude would have taken $100 for the 2 wheels,KO's and adapts...all clean clean clean...I was just too lazy to role em to my car
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11511551
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE
> *


PM me a price.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> Post progress pics!
> 
> 
> on the way to cali..


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11512863
> *Post progress pics!
> Yes, only Vol. 1
> :no:  Only 1 issue homeboy!
> *


I think maybe you are thinking of these mags:










These issues are 100 pages and full of tech articles along with features and some events.

There is a very interesting story behind the rise and fall of this title. It deals with shady tactics and some back-stabbing. Can't say much more now but may post when I have more time.


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK

What's up ACCESSSORYFREAK? Hope all is well. How have those Sanco's been working out for you? Take care.


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 4 2008, 07:39 AM~11515327
> *I think maybe you are thinking of these mags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These issues are 100 pages and full of tech articles along with features and some events.
> 
> There is a very interesting story behind the rise and fall of this title. It deals with shady tactics and some back-stabbing. Can't say much more now but may post when I have more time.
> *


Hey,I got these 2 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11512969
> *HUH GUESS VOL.2 NEVER MADE IT TO PRINT THEN?? I SEEN IT IN A COUPLE DIFFERENT MAGAZINES ADVERTISED.
> 
> EVEN BETTER I OWN A RARE MAGAZINE   :biggrin:
> *


I don't remember one, or have ever seen one! I'd like to see the ad if you have it or let me know what magazine it was on :0 ... yes you do have a very rare magazine


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2008, 04:58 AM~11514853
> *on the way to cali..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11513848
> *Demons are gone.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

A little something for my Old School homies!! :biggrin: Boman Colorbar & Boman Reverb


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 09:06 PM~11512123
> *I WANT IT SOLD
> *



I just scored a Technical Lowrider on EBay for $6 under Vintage Mags...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That Boman ROCKS!!..

Whad up Sammy & the rest of the Familia..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 4 2008, 02:04 PM~11519400
> *That Boman ROCKS!!..
> 
> Whad up Sammy & the rest of the Familia..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

Q-Vo Sammy!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 4 2008, 02:45 PM~11519670
> *Q-Vo Sammy!
> *


What's up EZ


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 4 2008, 02:03 PM~11519395
> *I just scored a Technical Lowrider on EBay for $6 under Vintage Mags...
> *


Good score :thumbsup: What's the item number?


----------



## Maverick

Some pleae hook me up with a set of CLEAN 3 bars. Whoever does I will give first shot at my refurbished Tru's if i ever sell lol.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2008, 03:03 PM~11519793
> *Some pleae hook me up with a set of CLEAN 3 bars. Whoever does I will give first shot at my refurbished Tru's if i ever sell lol.
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 4 2008, 02:59 PM~11519346
> *A little something for my Old School homies!!  :biggrin:  Boman Colorbar & Boman Reverb
> 
> 
> *


 :0 badd ass sammy  gimme my reverb :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 4 2008, 04:33 PM~11520532
> *:0  badd ass sammy  gimme my reverb :biggrin:
> *


Give me a set of Ko's! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 4 2008, 09:25 PM~11522027
> *Give me a set of Ko's!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11522027
> *Give me a set of Ko's!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Badass movie


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 5 2008, 04:49 AM~11524568
> *Badass movie
> *


Thanks


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11520532
> *:0  badd ass sammy  gimme my reverb :biggrin:
> *



ALTHOUGH A REVERB WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE IN THE RIDE. THERE HARD TO FIND.

ON THAT NOTE I GOT A PROGRAM THAT CAN CHANGE MY MUSIC TO HAVE THE REVERB EFFECT....GUESS IF I CANT FIND ONE IM GONNA HAVE TO FRONT AND MAKE SOME REVERB CDS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ok who bought these :angry: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/826239161.html


----------



## SAUL

IM WAITING ON MINE TO ARRIVE I BOUGHT IT ON EBAY REVERB/COLOR BAR :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Sep 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11526865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALTHOUGH A REVERB WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE IN THE RIDE. THERE HARD TO FIND.
> 
> ON THAT NOTE I GOT A PROGRAM THAT CAN CHANGE MY MUSIC TO HAVE THE REVERB EFFECT....GUESS IF I CANT FIND ONE IM GONNA HAVE TO FRONT AND MAKE SOME REVERB CDS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are hard to find, but they do come along from time to time. Swap meets (not the car ones) are the best place for them. Most people don't even know what they are!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 5 2008, 11:38 AM~11527328
> *ok who bought these :angry: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/826239161.html
> *


Not me...the white walls look pretty beat up though!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11527381
> *IM WAITING ON MINE TO ARRIVE I BOUGHT IT ON EBAY REVERB/COLOR BAR :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im a dumbass bout 2 years ago i seen one on ebay for $9.95 buy it now. i had no clue at the time what it was. 6 months after that i was kicking myself in the ass!!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11527381
> *IM WAITING ON MINE TO ARRIVE I BOUGHT IT ON EBAY REVERB/COLOR BAR :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man thats horrible ... why would you want that thing???? Just send it to me so I can bury it in my back yard :biggrin: 

Saul its just not fair, you have the market cornered on my tru ray caps and now your taking over the color bar market too? :angry: 

Just messing around, do your thang boooooooooyyyyyyy. and give me a call when you get tired of one


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2008, 01:43 PM~11527381
> *IM WAITING ON MINE TO ARRIVE I BOUGHT IT ON EBAY REVERB/COLOR BAR :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME FOO HAD ONE AT POMONA...........


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2008, 01:58 PM~11528649
> *SOME FOO HAD ONE AT POMONA...........
> *


I heard he wanted alot for it!


----------



## SAUL

gimme 1,000 for it :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

am i asking too much??


----------



## SAUL

here is a picture of 69tows he has one in his 68 caprice the picture came out fucked up but you get the idea


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:tears:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2008, 11:46 AM~11526865
> *ALTHOUGH A REVERB WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE IN THE RIDE. THERE HARD TO FIND.
> 
> ON THAT NOTE I GOT A PROGRAM THAT CAN CHANGE MY MUSIC TO HAVE THE REVERB EFFECT....GUESS IF I CANT FIND ONE IM GONNA HAVE TO FRONT AND MAKE SOME REVERB CDS :biggrin:
> *


Cuanto? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM~11529142
> *Cuanto? :biggrin:
> *



FOR?


----------



## hoppin62

Reversed 13x7 unilug supremes with brand new tires - $300 (Portland)


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pts/821453803.html


----------



## SUPREME69

A FRIEND OF MINE IS LOOKING FOR A SET OF ROCKETS. IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY OR HAS SOME FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 4 2008, 03:59 PM~11519346
> *A little something for my Old School homies!!  :biggrin:  Boman Colorbar & Boman Reverb
> 
> 
> *


Thats awesome I wish i could find me one :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 5 2008, 05:09 PM~11529217
> *Reversed 13x7 unilug supremes with brand new tires - $300 (Portland)
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pts/821453803.html
> *


 :0 damn it i wish i had the fedia


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2008, 05:35 PM~11529434
> *A FRIEND OF MINE IS LOOKING FOR A SET OF ROCKETS. IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY OR HAS SOME FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> *


There where a set a this pawn shop they where standard with the 3 bar center cap and they wanting 300 for them not sure if there still their or not :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2008, 05:35 PM~11529434
> *A FRIEND OF MINE IS LOOKING FOR A SET OF ROCKETS. IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY OR HAS SOME FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> *


I have a stash.....I was just getting ready to list them...Give me his e-mail and i'll send some pics!!


----------



## robs68

anyone know where i can get a set of two way spinners for tru spokes or the lil tru spoke caps? iam looking for both for 14x7z :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 5 2008, 07:05 PM~11530564
> *I have a stash.....I was just getting ready to list them...Give me his e-mail and i'll send some pics!!
> *



EMAIL THEM TO ME AND ILL FOWARD THEM TO HIM


----------



## Loco SS

Got my adapters and rollin' on Tru=Spokes !!!


----------



## Rollinaround

clean ride homie...


----------



## Rollinaround

found these if interested...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/809883041.html


----------



## SAUL

:0 like the ones i have http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/pts/819147782.html


----------



## SAUL

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/pts/828018529.html


----------



## SAUL

these rims are still out there somebody go pick them up :yes: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/zip/804758889.html


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2008, 04:05 PM~11529181
> *FOR?
> *


Some CDs with reverb,I had a few but were stolen. I mean if you can make some extra CDs :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 6 2008, 06:04 PM~11536808
> *Some CDs with reverb,I had a few but were stolen. I mean if you can make some extra CDs :biggrin:
> *



i dont charge homie.....just pm me your addy and they will be on there way


----------



## SAUL

5.20s anyone http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/795800779.html


----------



## SAUL

http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h59479136


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11537835
> *5.20s anyone http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/795800779.html
> *



seen those the other day...not a bad price at all


----------



## robs68

ive seen those COKER 5.20's fuck that i got mine in town for $380 new... :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 7 2008, 08:04 AM~11539234
> *ive seen those COKER 5.20's fuck that i got mine in town for $380 new... :angry:
> *



there not that bad...i know some people who drive daily on theres. i told them its not a bad idea to buy some cokers just so you dont waste ogs driving around town. as hard to find and expensive they are getting these days. im saving mine for shows and picnics. keeping the cokers for everyday driving......thats when i get my car going :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i totally agree with u i have a set of cokers and og 5.20's the og ones are strictly gonna be for show...i heard coker is gonna stop making there's? have u noticed when they came out last year i think they were $83 then $85 now they are $88??? so iam gonna start stocking them lols....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 7 2008, 08:11 AM~11539272
> *i totally agree with u i have a set of cokers and og 5.20's the og ones are strictly gonna be for show...i heard coker is gonna stop making there's? have u noticed when they came out last year i think they were $83 then $85 now they are $88??? so iam gonna start stocking them lols....
> *



i heard the same rumor but guess we have to wait and see. if its true i know alot of people are gonna stock up


----------



## robs68

iam one of them...gonna max my credit card on tires lolz....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2008, 06:52 PM~11536749
> *:0  like the ones i have http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/pts/819147782.html
> *


E-mailed to see what I can get them for as I am about two hours from him.


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2008, 09:11 PM~11537735
> *i dont charge homie.....just pm me your addy and they will be on there way
> *


What's up homie,I had some oldies and old skool/freestyle stuff on them,I didn't keep a close eye on them and next thing I knew they were gone.This program you got what other effects does it have. Where you at,loco?


----------



## hoppin62

Please do not drink and drive!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 8 2008, 07:55 AM~11545157
> *Please do not drink and drive!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whose LTD is that?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 6 2008, 05:29 AM~11533707
> *Got my adapters and rollin' on Tru=Spokes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what did you do with your supremes? :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn...loving that 66 holmes...Nice job!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 7 2008, 12:26 PM~11540567
> *What's up homie,I had some oldies and old skool/freestyle stuff on them,I didn't keep a close eye on them and next thing I knew they were gone.This program you got what other effects does it have. Where you at,loco?
> *



im pretty sure theres other programs out there, but the one i have is called wavepad. theres a freedownload for it just google it and it should pop up. if you want me to make you some cds still let me know. i got ALOT of OLDIES AND RARE FUNK.


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 8 2008, 04:10 AM~11545955
> *what did you do with your supremes?  :0
> *


I still have them and NO they are not for sale. I wanna be like everyone else on this topic... Have more than one pair of shoes LOL


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 8 2008, 11:19 AM~11547834
> *I still have them and NO they are not for sale. I wanna be like everyone else on this topic... Have more than one pair of shoes LOL
> 
> 
> *


Geez, your making sound like bitches! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2008, 11:55 PM~11545157
> *Please do not drink and drive!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2008, 11:55 PM~11545157
> *Please do not drink and drive!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

that rim is probably still sitting on the side of the 5 fwy i took the center cap and left the rim and tire there  someone wants it go get it is on the 5fwy going south were the intersection of the 134 fwy


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 8 2008, 11:49 AM~11548101
> *Geez, your making sound like bitches! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He who dies with the most toys wins...
My bitch looks fine whatever shoes she's wearing LOL
Now I,m lookin' for some Tru-Rays or Tru Classics...
Maybe Saul will put me on his Christmas list...
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 8 2008, 01:48 PM~11549180
> *that rim is probably still sitting on the side of the 5 fwy i took the center cap and left the rim and tire there   someone wants it go get it is on the 5fwy going south were the intersection of the 134 fwy
> *



Sammy, check his vitals or see if he has a fever...It not like him to leave any True Spoke behind :biggrin: 

Hope there isnt a collision of lowriders and people running down the freeway looking for it...Imagine trying to explain that...lolol


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11549373
> *Sammy, check his vitals or see if he has a fever...It not like him to leave any True Spoke behind :biggrin:
> 
> Hope there isnt a collision of lowriders and people running down the freeway looking for it...Imagine trying to explain that...lolol
> *


But then again- WE cant be surprised he knows where it is...lolololol


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 8 2008, 10:11 AM~11548296
> *PM Sent.
> *


Will see you on Friday!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11549413
> *But then again- WE cant be surprised he knows where it is...lolololol
> *



:yes: :tongue:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11549373
> *Sammy, check his vitals or see if he has a fever...It not like him to leave any True Spoke behind :biggrin:
> 
> Hope there isnt a collision of lowriders and people running down the freeway looking for it...Imagine trying to explain that...lolol
> *


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 8 2008, 10:49 AM~11548101
> *Geez, your making sound like bitches! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRU SPOKE WHORES,LOL


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11545157
> *Please do not drink and drive!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


am i the only one surprised that the donut cap is still on the rim!!??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 9 2008, 06:48 AM~11556728
> *am i the only one surprised that the donut cap is still on the rim!!??
> *


When I seen the picture, I thought the same shit too! I guess if you don't want to loose your ko's, then rise with donuts!


----------



## ferns213




----------



## Maverick

im gonna have some jaws droppin in here...very soon.


----------



## DRUNK RIV

JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
uffin: uffin:







: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 04:56 PM~11561600
> *JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



Nice, who's doing it? :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11560740
> *im gonna have some jaws droppin in here...very soon.
> *


Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2008, 07:59 PM~11562192
> *Can't wait!  :biggrin:
> *


i said screw it..went stainless spoke and nipple.. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 07:33 PM~11563156
> *i said screw it..went stainless spoke and nipple.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 09:33 PM~11563156
> *i said screw it..went stainless spoke and nipple.. :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] YEAH DAWGIE NOW WERE TALKING..Who did them?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 10 2008, 05:20 AM~11565414
> *[email protected] YEAH DAWGIE NOW WERE TALKING..Who did them?
> *


JD at Zenith is taking care of me. 
i am going all chrome and stainless.
But before i think people took me wrong when i wanted some color on them. I was not wanting a cheap or china look..I seen these oldschool style rims and thought they looked classy. this was the look i was hoping to get. but after seenig those pink trus i said screw that lol.. But I am staying with the Classic chrome.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Those would work a fenderless 33-34 Ford but not a Low...That would get your 'pass' revoked holmes...lolol


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 10 2008, 08:38 AM~11565913
> *Those would work a fenderless 33-34 Ford but not a Low...That would get your 'pass' revoked holmes...lolol
> *


 :biggrin: 

No worries now..


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 06:56 PM~11561600
> *JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


AY GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 10 2008, 03:20 PM~11565853
> *JD at Zenith is taking care of me.
> i am going all chrome and stainless.
> But before i think people took me wrong when i wanted some color on them. I was not wanting a cheap or china look..I seen these oldschool style rims and thought they looked classy. this was the look i was hoping to get. but after seenig those pink trus i said screw that lol.. But I am staying with the Classic chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




those are beautiful! What kinda hotrod are you building?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 06:56 PM~11561600
> *JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :0 oh shit thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

Here is a barf bag set of Tru's 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/821531567.html

What brand are the wheels here?

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/for/834935707.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 10 2008, 02:59 PM~11569651
> *Here is a barf bag set of Tru's
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/821531567.html
> 
> What brand are the wheels here?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/for/834935707.html
> *


The first ones = :barf: 

The second ones:
I believe those to be Appliance wires


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 10 2008, 07:20 AM~11565853
> *JD at Zenith is taking care of me.
> i am going all chrome and stainless.
> But before i think people took me wrong when i wanted some color on them. I was not wanting a cheap or china look..I seen these oldschool style rims and thought they looked classy. this was the look i was hoping to get. but after seenig those pink trus i said screw that lol.. But I am staying with the Classic chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Its the red that makes them look so hot rod oriented. I wonder what they would have looked like in blue? Ill vever find out personally Im a huge fan of chrome...


edit:
by the way it looks like standard hot rod red rims with standard breauty rings to me.


----------



## ferns213

JUST CURIOUS ANYONE GOING TO VEGAS 4 THE SUPER SHOW????
IAM GOING


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 10 2008, 03:59 PM~11569651
> *Here is a barf bag set of Tru's
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/821531567.html
> 
> What brand are the wheels here?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/for/834935707.html
> *


Appliance Fine Wires by Appliance Wheels Comp. (AWC)


----------



## hoppin62

My children found their way back to me!! 14 X 8's


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: nice... i need me a set like that...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11596049
> *My children found their way back to me!! 14 X 8's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 VERY NICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11596363
> *:0  VERY NICE
> *


Thanks!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11596049
> *My children found their way back to me!! 14 X 8's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you could make me the step dad!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 14 2008, 12:34 PM~11599414
> *you could make me the step dad!!
> *


LEGAL GUARDIAN?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 14 2008, 11:34 AM~11599414
> *you could make me the step dad!!
> *


I'll put you on my will! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE GO TO LONG BEACH TODAY TO THE SWAPMEET IT WAS A GOOD DAY I PICKED UP A SET OF SWIVEL BUCKET SEATS FOR THE MONTE I ALSO FOUND 2 OLD COLOR BARS FOR CHEAP BUT THERE "NOT FOR SALE" :biggrin: AND A COUPLE OF CLEAN MODEL CARS


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

GOOD SCORE :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11603633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Good scores Saul


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice pick up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

Tru-Spoke in action...1979! :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11603633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KULERO :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11601763
> *ANYONE GO TO LONG BEACH TODAY TO THE SWAPMEET IT WAS A GOOD DAY I PICKED UP A SET OF SWIVEL BUCKET SEATS FOR THE MONTE I ALSO FOUND 2 OLD COLOR BARS FOR CHEAP BUT THERE "NOT FOR SALE" :biggrin:  AND A COUPLE OF CLEAN MODEL CARS
> *


Lucky :biggrin: ain't got shit like that here in NM :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 15 2008, 12:58 PM~11608061
> *Lucky :biggrin:  ain't got shit like that here in NM :uh:
> *


Yes you do! I picked one up from Belen :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11608247
> *Yes you do! I picked one up from Belen  :biggrin:
> *


well thats in Belen and that to damn far for me :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

HOPPIN62 PM ME YOUR NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

whats up og's can u help out a youngsta out...? where can i get my tru spokes done up i have two sets...i need more than just g-boys..thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11611096
> *whats up og's can u help out a youngsta out...? where can i get my tru spokes done up i have two sets...i need more than just g-boys..thanks... :biggrin:
> *


im not an og..but hit up JD at ZENITH for another option.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2008, 02:19 PM~11608247
> *Yes you do! I picked one up from Belen  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha,its only 2 1/2 hours from homeboy and there is a SHITLOAD of stuff in Belen,its not for sale though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ps,I got two sets of swivels........ :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 15 2008, 06:26 PM~11611008
> *HOPPIN62 PM ME YOUR NUMBER :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## robs68

thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11603633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have the mother of pear lens material for these :0 I did mine in a blue bubble material.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 16 2008, 12:05 AM~11613264
> *hahaha,its only 2 1/2 hours from homeboy and there is a SHITLOAD of stuff in Belen,its not for sale though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ps,I got two sets of swivels........ :biggrin:
> *


how much :0


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

Found this surfing the net. Anyone out there with an old FoMoCo in need of some 
nice laces? These would look sweet on a '60's Galaxy or '70's LTD, T-Bird or Cougar.

http://ww1.highlandclassifieds.com/js/mi/c45757/1670229.html


TRU SPOKE WIRE WHEELS N.O.S. FOUR NEW OLD STOCK TRU SPOKE WIRE WHEELS 5on5 1/2"BP $995.00

I have for sale a set of Four New Old Stock TRU SPOKE Chrome 15"x7" wire wheels that are still in there original boxes with the center caps included. These wheels are five lug on a five and one half inch bolt pattern. 5 on 5 1/2". These wires fit the early FORD's, LINCOLN's and MERCURY's that had the large bolt pattern. Sold as a set of four only. Spinners and lug nuts are available at extra cost. $995.00 for the set of four plus shipping cost by your zip code. Payment by Postal or Walmart money order. Thanks William. Two bar spinners Dome top or Mediallion top to fit the TRU SPOKE wire wheels $50.00+$9.00 shipping. New lug nuts and stainless steel washers to fit the TRU SPOKE wheels, a set of 20 1/2" or 7/16" $22.00+$7.00 shipping.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 16 2008, 09:54 AM~11615567
> *how much :0
> *


I gave a set to my homie that is doing a 63 Rivi and keeping a set for myself for when I get a 70-72 Monte someday,I already cut them down.


----------



## 70DELTA88

I got a pair of trus from the 70 era. Still good condition but one rim has 2 or 3 spokes rusting by the nipples. Spray wrong cleaner on it when I first got them 15 years ago. Who replaces spokes in the 94545 area. I will post pics later, got to pull them out of my storage. Been sitten in there over 8 years now all wrapped up still wearin the orignal nylon 5.20's. Felt like u was rolln on skates back in the day with that 4 inches of tread on the tires.


----------



## robs68

ill post pics of a set of tru spokes standard 14x7s with the center cap...iam thinking of selling anyone interested? if not ill post em up on craigslist......


----------



## robs68

here are the pics...rims are good condition just need a nice clean up sum spokes have surface rust but should come off with some elbow grease..lolz...
rim #1








rim#2








rim#3








rim#4









if your interested iam located in phoenix az...pm me with your offers...if any!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11628386
> *here are the pics...rims are good condition just need a nice clean up sum spokes have surface rust but should come off with some elbow grease..lolz...
> rim #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your interested iam located in phoenix az...pm me with your offers...if any!
> *


Nice set!


----------



## hoppin62

Just got these back from G-Boyz


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 17 2008, 04:32 PM~11628573
> *Just got these back from G-Boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 17 2008, 04:32 PM~11628573
> *Just got these back from G-Boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT THE FUCK WE ARE ALL TALKIN ABOUT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 17 2008, 04:12 PM~11628386
> *here are the pics...rims are good condition just need a nice clean up sum spokes have surface rust but should come off with some elbow grease..lolz...
> rim #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your interested iam located in phoenix az...pm me with your offers...if any!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 17 2008, 12:44 AM~11622831
> *I gave a set to my homie that is doing a 63 Rivi and keeping a set for myself for when I get a 70-72 Monte someday,I already cut them down.
> *


Damn you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

i got myself a set of swivels for my 69 caprice. just collecting dust right now until its ready to go get stitched up :biggrin: 

hit up rollinaround i know he had a set while back.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11631558
> *i got myself a set of swivels for my 69 caprice. just collecting dust right now until its ready to go get stitched up :biggrin:
> 
> hit up rollinaround i know he had a set while back.
> *


gone wish I still had em...


----------



## robs68

tru spoke rim sale pending...................


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh well i guess i'll buy me some of those that are boats


----------



## SAUL

ok who bought these i was a hair too late from picking them up  http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/845098869.html


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: how much do u think i can get for these? nos premium sportways 14s skinny whites
















just wanna see how much these bad boys are worth.....? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

$100 FOR ALL 4


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2008, 11:46 AM~11644847
> *$100 FOR ALL 4
> *


 :0 take it quick before he retracts his offer! 





:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2008, 10:46 AM~11644847
> *$100 FOR ALL 4
> *


Sorry Saul, I'll give you $101 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:angry: i was here 1st :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11645608
> *:angry:  i was here 1st  :0
> *


Not anymore... :guns: :burn: .... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols....u guys are funny...ahhhh man...


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2008, 02:28 PM~11645964
> *lols....u guys are funny...ahhhh man...
> *


101.99


----------



## SAUL

:angry: you too :twak: :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2008, 01:40 PM~11646066
> *:angry:  you too  :twak:  :rant:
> *


 anyone else?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

$105.75


----------



## og58pontiac

$110 Ni modo :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

119.99 + TAX :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

120.01 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 19 2008, 03:37 PM~11646455
> *120.01 :biggrin:
> *


120.99+tax+shipping


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 19 2008, 03:28 PM~11646914
> *120.99+tax+shipping
> *


  How about trade for a set of OG Tru-Spoke 3 bar ko's :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2008, 04:11 PM~11647267
> *:angry:
> *


What?? Those costs just as much! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 19 2008, 04:39 PM~11647006
> *  How about trade for a set of OG Tru-Spoke 3 bar ko's  :0   :0   :0   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i give the same offer + the original box :0 :biggrin: oh and a crisp $50


----------



## SAUL

:0 :


----------



## robs68

iam good...i already got mine...
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hrepfd&s=4


----------



## robs68

naw thats koo...i already got mine....thanks anyways.... :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

But if it was one you guys selling them you be asking for gold uh???? :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/847497450.html


----------



## SAUL

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/pts/847482513.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 20 2008, 08:41 AM~11651138
> *But if it was one you guys selling them you be asking for gold uh???? :angry:
> *


I'd only ask for silver! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

SILVER PLATED OR STERLING SILVER :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11651508
> *SILVER PLATED OR STERLING SILVER  :biggrin:
> *


Platnum :0 j/k


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2008, 09:59 AM~11651508
> *SILVER PLATED OR STERLING SILVER  :biggrin:
> *


Plated! :biggrin: I can't afford sterling!


----------



## hoppin62

Saul...look what's going on at my house! Sitting back with the Coronas and watching the show! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 ur leaving them in water there going to rust :biggrin: u still have coronas left so i can cruise by


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2008, 04:29 PM~11653180
> *:0 ur leaving them in water there going to rust :biggrin:  u still have coronas left so i can cruise by
> *


Water and lemon juice homie! :biggrin:  Coronas....yes sir!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 07:04 PM~11653389
> *Water and lemon juice homie!  :biggrin:    Coronas....yes sir!
> *



Explain the process to this please..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 20 2008, 06:12 PM~11653856
> *Explain the process to this please..
> *


 :nono: :nono: That would be a violation of lowriding secrets!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11654253
> *:nono:  :nono:  That would be a violation of lowriding secrets!    :biggrin:
> *



Serious, obviously your treating them...send me a pm....i thought we look out for one another??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11654732
> *Serious, obviously your treating them...send me a pm....i thought we look out for one another??
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/839466028.html

for the pinto :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11652768
> *Saul...look what's going on at my house! Sitting back with the Coronas and watching the show! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta say.......They came out CLEAN!!! :biggrin: Good lemon juice!


----------



## thapachuco

yea what is going on there?


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11652768
> *Saul...look what's going on at my house! Sitting back with the Coronas and watching the show! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man!!!!! you tell one person and next thing you know the whole world knows!!!!
what up sammy!!!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11659403
> *I gotta say.......They came out CLEAN!!!  :biggrin:  Good lemon juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lemon con poquito tobasco!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

iam selling these...anyone interested? pm me and lets do this...lolz $450
14x7s tru spokes standards,,,,complete with spacers and caps and in good condition 5x4 3/4 chevy pattern


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

I Will Take Them! Check PM


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Sep 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11659785-->
> 
> 
> 
> man!!!!! you tell one person and next thing you know the whole world knows!!!!
> what up sammy!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey...wait a minute...are you saying I look like the world? :angry: :biggrin: What's up Stray52 :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2008, 05:29 PM~11659791
> *lemon con poquito tobasco!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Tabasco adds the finishing touch!!


----------



## ferns213




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 21 2008, 06:34 PM~11659403
> *I gotta say.......They came out CLEAN!!!  :biggrin:  Good lemon juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good. I think i may try this  so you put lemon juice and water in a container big enough for the rims and how long do you keep them in their


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 22 2008, 01:14 PM~11666838
> *they look good.  I think i may try this  so you put lemon juice and water in a container big enough for the rims and how long do you keep them in their
> *


 :uh: :uh: Don't forget the Tabasco sauce and leave them for 24 hrs. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

TAPATIO WORKS BETTER  IAM TRY THAT CHINO CHILLI NEXT TIME THAT EXTRA OILY SHIT SEE IF IT WORKS BETTER


----------



## 64ssdrop

14X7 REVERSE TRU SPOKES IN MODESTO,CA CRAIGSLIST $100 FOR SET[4] SEEN IN PERSON A LITTLE ROUGH BUT IF WANT SOME TO REDO IT WOULD BE A GOOD DEAL


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 22 2008, 02:14 PM~11666838
> *they look good.  I think i may try this  so you put lemon juice and water in a container big enough for the rims and how long do you keep them in their
> *


Wood dees werk on da china wheels :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11668261
> *Wood dees werk on da china wheels :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11667399
> *:uh:  :uh:  Don't forget the Tabasco sauce and leave them for 24 hrs.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

SAUL......


----------



## SUPREME69

HOPPIN62 :0   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-64-65...emZ190253532619


----------



## BIG RED

Stolen from the IMPERIALS thread :0


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11652768
> *Saul...look what's going on at my house! Sitting back with the Coronas and watching the show! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: SAUL WHAT DID YOU DO !!! :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Sep 23 2008, 02:10 PM~11677802-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOPPIN62 :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-64-65...emZ190253532619
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRUNK RIV_@Sep 23 2008, 04:19 PM~11678809
> *:angry: SAUL WHAT DID YOU DO !!!  :rant:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 Sauls in trouble!! :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:rant: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 23 2008, 06:30 PM~11679634
> *
> :0  :0  Sauls in trouble!!  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 23 2008, 07:30 PM~11679634
> *
> :0  :0  Sauls in trouble!!  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SOMEONES GONNA GET THEIR ASS WHIPPED :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11681698
> *:rant:  :yes:
> *


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA UR GONNA GET JUMPED WITH OLD RIMS LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11686326
> *HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA UR GONNA GET JUMPED WITH OLD RIMS LOL
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2008, 01:42 PM~11686858
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


OR DRINK WHATS IN THAT TUB WERE THE RIMS ARE ON LOL


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i wanted to slap sum tru spokes on my 68 impala...fuckers wont fit...i have two sets the reverse ones fit like a glove the stardards are all most there...just wondering what car will the standards fit...? and whats up with the spacers do i have to use em?

these are the ones that didnt fit...fuckers...








the ones on the left dont fit...the right are perfect...

any help...please... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## robs68

:wave:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

:nicoderm:


----------



## 70DELTA88

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 17 2008, 08:33 AM~11624994
> *I got a pair of trus from the 70 era. Still good condition but one rim has 2 or 3 spokes rusting by the nipples. Spray wrong cleaner on it when I first got them 15 years ago. Who replaces spokes in the 94545 area. I will post pics later, got to pull them out of my storage. Been sitten in there over 8 years now all wrapped up still  wearin the orignal nylon 5.20's. Felt like u was rolln on skates back in the day with that 4 inches of tread on the tires.
> *


HERES THE PIC OF THE RIM.. CAN U SEE THE SPOKE IM TALKN ABOUT.. THE OTHER 3 ARE PERFECT.. THEIR JUST SITTN IN THE STORAGE..I TRIED IT ON MY CAR AND THAT AINT FITTEN..IM GOING TO ROLL WITH SOME Z'S AFTER I SAVE ALITTLE MORE..WHITE WALL IS HELLA DIRTY..


----------



## SAUL

pm sent 70delta88


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn you Saul 

Those are kool...


----------



## robs68

gotta keep this topic on top.........


----------



## 70DELTA88

JUST TO LET ANY ONE KNOW IF INTERESTED..S.F BAYAREA CRAIGSLIST HAS LIKE 4 OR 5 DIFFERENT SETS OF TRU SPOKES..I THINK EVEN TRU RAY,MCCLEAN AND STAR WIRE JUST PUTTIN IT THERE..SAW TODAY WHEN I WAS LOOK FOR SPOKES.. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## og58pontiac

Still ain't fergot about cha U Dirty Rat :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i want these hopefully he still has them http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/856522796.html


----------



## robs68

nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11710488
> *i want these hopefully he still has them http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/856522796.html
> *



If you want them man then dont post them man!!


----------



## SAUL

he called me since i was his 1st email he said its going to be tuff on the price cause he got so many offers :angry: he was thinking 150 but i guess i have to offer more o well im going tomorrow if some one doesnt beat me to them i was going to pick up some tru spokes last week for 80 dollars up in fresno but someone beat me to them even after the dude gave me his word that they were mine fucking flake ohh well thats life :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11711432
> *he called me since i was his 1st email he said its going to be tuff on the price cause he got so many offers  :angry:  he was thinking 150 but i guess i have to offer more o well im going tomorrow if some one doesnt beat me to them i was going to pick up some tru spokes last week for 80 dollars up in fresno but someone beat me to them even after the dude gave me his word that they were mine fucking flake ohh well thats life :biggrin:
> *



SAUL I EMAILED HIM AS WELL :0 IM ONLY 20 MINUTES AWAY FROM HIM. JUST HOPE MY OFFER WAS GOOD ENOUGH :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

BOY I AINT GONNA SLEEP TONIGHT  GOTTA STAY UP AND WAIT FOR HIS REPLY. GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO..GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO..GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO. HELL IF I GOTTA OVERDRAFT FROM MY BANK I GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO :biggrin: 


SAUL CAN I PERSAUDE YOU FROM BUYING THESE WITH SOME OF MY GOODIES???


----------



## SAUL

guess what saul is just 30 minutes away from fresno im in visalia im picking these up tomorrow and bringing these back to the valle :tongue: hopefully


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 10:47 PM~11712309
> *guess what saul is just 30 minutes away from fresno im in visalia im picking these up tomorrow and bringing  these back to the valle  :tongue: hopefully
> *


yup' bring them to my pad i will hold them for you!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 26 2008, 10:03 PM~11712011
> *BOY I AINT GONNA SLEEP TONIGHT  GOTTA STAY UP AND WAIT FOR HIS REPLY. GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO..GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO..GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO. HELL IF I GOTTA OVERDRAFT FROM MY BANK I GOTTA BEAT SAUL TO FRESNO :biggrin:
> SAUL CAN I PERSAUDE YOU FROM BUYING THESE WITH SOME OF MY GOODIES???
> *


gimme the color sonic and we cool you can get them if not the valle is going to see them classics rollin on a 73 monte :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712328
> *gimme the color sonic and we cool you can get them if not the valle is going to see them classics rollin on a 73 monte  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Sep 26 2008, 10:47 PM~11712309-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess what saul is just 30 minutes away from fresno im in visalia im picking these up tomorrow and bringing  these back to the valle  :tongue: hopefully
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 10:51 PM~11712328
> *gimme the color sonic and we cool you can get them if not the valle is going to see them classics rollin on a 73 monte  :0  :biggrin:
> *



EVERYMAN FOR HIMSELF TOMORROW THEN :0 YOU'LL END UP WITH THEM SINCE YOU GOT HIS NUMBER ALREADY :angry: :biggrin: I STILL GOTTA HEAR BACK FROM HIM. I DONT WANNA GET INTO A BID WAR THOUGH, ID RATHER JUST LET THE NEXT HOMIE GET THEM. WHY JACK UP THE PRICE ON HOMIES


----------



## robs68

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11712500
> *EVERYMAN FOR HIMSELF TOMORROW THEN :0 YOU'LL END UP WITH THEM SINCE YOU GOT HIS NUMBER ALREADY :angry:  :biggrin:  I STILL GOTTA HEAR BACK FROM HIM. I DONT WANNA GET INTO A BID WAR THOUGH, ID RATHER JUST LET THE NEXT HOMIE GET THEM. WHY JACK UP THE PRICE ON HOMIES
> *


i dont know yet supreme im kinda broke i just paid all kinds of shit we will se tomorrow plus he said some one offered 500 so just imagine what he wants for them know


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11712533
> *i dont know yet supreme im kinda broke i just paid all kinds of shit we will se tomorrow plus he said some one offered 500 so just imagine what he wants for them know
> *


ILL GO TO WAR :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

to iraq :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11712548
> *to iraq :0
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:rofl:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11712533
> *i dont know yet supreme im kinda broke i just paid all kinds of shit we will se tomorrow plus he said some one offered 500 so just imagine what he wants for them know
> *



WE CAN GO IN TOGETHER AND TOP THAT $500. ILL KEEP 2 YOU KEEP 2. IF EITHER ONE OF US FIND ANOTHER SET OF 4 WE JUST SPLIT THE COST. LETS WORK TOGETHER :biggrin: LETS NOT LET SOMEONE ELSE GET THEM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

WE HAVE TO MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING THATS TOO EASY :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11712596
> *WE HAVE TO MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING THATS TOO EASY :biggrin:
> *



EASY CAUSE YOU'LL FIND 4 MORE QUICK. JUST THINK OF IT THIS WAY. YOUR HELPING ME IM HELPING YOU. WIN, WIN FOR THE BOTH OF US.

......SO WHAT YOU GOT IN MIND :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

looks like we have a TRU SPOKE DEBATE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 26 2008, 11:46 PM~11712629
> *looks like we have a TRU SPOKE DEBATE.... :biggrin:
> *



WE'RE A TEAM WE GOTTA STICK TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

sweet...lets do it... :machinegun: ahhhh take that...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11712639
> *sweet...lets do it... :machinegun: ahhhh take that...
> *



UGH BUDDY TAKE IT EASY NO NEED FOR ALL THAT.


----------



## robs68

sorry had a flashback from when i did my tour in afghanistan...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712655
> *sorry had a flashback from when i did my tour in afghanistan...
> *


COUNT TO 10 OR SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

dosent work...tried... hno:


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL YOU AT HOMEBOYS DOOR YET? :biggrin:


*** HEY IM OF TOMORROW IF YOU HAVE TIME AND WANNA SWING BY  OR YOU CAN PICK ME UP TO TAKE ME TO PICK UP MY WHEELS IN FRESNO :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

OK I THINK I GOT A PLAN hno:


----------



## robs68

lols :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:55 PM~11712676
> *OK I THINK I GOT A PLAN  hno:
> *



SHOOT...OH WAIT THERE GOES ROBS68 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 26 2008, 11:54 PM~11712672
> *SAUL YOU AT HOMEBOYS DOOR YET? :biggrin:
> *** HEY IM OF TOMORROW IF YOU HAVE TIME AND WANNA SWING BY  OR YOU CAN PICK ME UP TO TAKE ME TO PICK UP MY WHEELS IN FRESNO :biggrin:
> *


IM HEADING BACK TO L.A WITH THE WHEELS IN THE TRUNK THE DEAL WAS MADE :biggrin: J/K IM STILL IN L.A TRYING TO DIGG OUT SOME MONEY FROM UNDERNEATH THE COLCHON :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss....
some one called>? :rant:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:01 AM~11712708
> *yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss....
> some one called>? :rant:
> *


 :scrutinize: DID THEY ASK FOR ME???


----------



## robs68

que?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:01 AM~11712705
> *IM HEADING BACK TO L.A WITH THE WHEELS  IN THE TRUNK THE DEAL WAS MADE  :biggrin: J/K IM STILL IN L.A TRYING TO DIGG OUT SOME MONEY FROM UNDERNEATH THE COLCHON  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:02 AM~11712714
> *que?
> *


YO QUIERO TACO BELL :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

man....it sucks when it comes down to change...in the couch...hard times hard times...


----------



## robs68

shit....i wont be running to the border...ill be running my ass to el toilet...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:04 AM~11712725
> *man....it sucks when it comes down to change...in the couch...hard times hard times...
> *


SUCKS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR KIDS GOT MORE MONEY IN THERE PIGGY BANK THAN YOU DO IN YOUR "CAR FUND" BANK :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:05 AM~11712734
> *shit....i wont be running to the border...ill be running my ass to el toilet...
> *


THATS WHY I ORDER EVERYTHING FROM TACO HELL WITHOUT BEANS.


----------



## SUPREME69

SHIT EVERYONE BE QUIET HERE COMES HOPPIN62 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

my daughters got more funds in her back account than i do in my car funds lolz...shes only two


----------



## SAUL

OK HERES THE PLAN SUPREME LISTEN UP TOMORROW EARLY AM I GO GET THE RENTAL CAR OK I GET THE 5 NORTH TO THE 99 NORTH YOU STILL WITH ME OK 2 1/2 HOURS LATER I ARRIVE TO FRESNO I GO PICK UP THE WHEELS AFTER THAT I PASS BY AND SAY WHATS UP TO U SHOW YOU THE WHEELS LET YOU TAKE SUM PICTURES POST THEM ON LAYITLOW FOR ME THEN I HEAD BACK TO THE VALLE WHAT DO YOU THINK GOOD PLAN HUH I TOLD YOU :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

lols.....dammmm


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:09 AM~11712758
> *OK HERES THE PLAN SUPREME LISTEN UP TOMORROW EARLY AM I GO GET THE RENTAL CAR OK I GET THE 5 NORTH TO THE 99 NORTH YOU STILL WITH ME OK 2 1/2 HOURS LATER I ARRIVE TO FRESNO I GO PICK UP THE WHEELS AFTER THAT I PASS BY AND SAY WHATS UP TO U SHOW YOU THE WHEELS LET YOU TAKE SUM PICTURES POST THEM ON LAYITLOW FOR ME THEN I HEAD BACK TO THE VALLE WHAT DO YOU THINK GOOD PLAN HUH I TOLD YOU  :roflmao:
> *


HERES A BETTER IDEA

ILL JUST HEAD TO FRESNO RIGHT NOW AND CENTER MYSELF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CITY. BLOW THIS VATOS EMAIL UP AND HOPE I GET A PHONE NUMBER ADDRESS OR SOMETHING. ILL HEAD OVER THERE WHILE YOUR GETTING YOUR RENT A CAR. ILL PICK UP THE WHEELS BRING THEM HOME. WHEN YOU GET TO VISALIA CALL ME AND YOU CAN COME OVER AND SEE THEM IN PERSON. WE CAN TAKE PICS NEXT TO THE RIMS AND ILL POST THEM ON LAYITLOW. BY TIME YOU GET BACK TO THE VALLE YOU CAN RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 27 2008, 12:12 AM~11712778
> *HERES A BETTER IDEA
> 
> ILL JUST HEAD TO FRESNO RIGHT NOW AND CENTER MYSELF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CITY. BLOW THIS VATOS EMAIL UP AND HOPE I GET A PHONE NUMBER ADDRESS OR SOMETHING. ILL HEAD OVER THERE WHILE YOUR GETTING YOUR RENT A CAR. ILL PICK UP THE WHEELS BRING THEM HOME. WHEN YOU GET TO VISALIA CALL ME AND YOU CAN COME OVER AND SEE THEM IN PERSON. WE CAN TAKE PICS NEXT TO THE RIMS AND ILL POST THEM ON LAYITLOW. BY TIME YOU GET BACK TO THE VALLE YOU CAN RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

SUPREME HAS HE CALLED YOU BACK MAYBE HE SOLD THEM ALREADY :0 I FORGOT I HAVE HIS NUMBER I CAN GIVE IT TO YOU BUT ITS GOING TO COST YOU A NEW SET OF TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:18 AM~11712804
> *SUPREME HAS HE CALLED YOU BACK MAYBE HE SOLD THEM ALREADY  :0 I FORGOT I HAVE HIS NUMBER I CAN GIVE IT TO YOU BUT ITS GOING TO COST YOU A NEW SET OF TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS  :biggrin:
> *



OH NO THANKS ILL JUST WAIT FOR HIS REPLY. IF NOT NO BIGGIE ILL JUST THROW THESE DAMN 3 BARS AWAY IM NEVER GONNA USE THEM ANYWAYS. JUST TAKING UP SPACE NEXT TO MY STEERING WHEELS THAT I HAVENT THROWN AWAY YET EITHER... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

laters........ :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:24 AM~11712817
> *laters........ :biggrin:
> *



QUITTER :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 27 2008, 12:24 AM~11712816
> *OH NO THANKS ILL JUST WAIT FOR HIS REPLY. IF NOT NO BIGGIE ILL JUST THROW THESE DAMN 3 BARS AWAY IM NEVER GONNA USE THEM ANYWAYS. JUST TAKING UP SPACE NEXT TO MY STEERING WHEELS THAT I HAVENT THROWN AWAY YET EITHER... :biggrin:
> *


  i didnt get enough cash so i think i have to pass :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

You selling them Saul?


----------



## robs68

nice..........


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 26 2008, 11:08 PM~11712752
> *SHIT EVERYONE BE QUIET HERE COMES HOPPIN62 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: I've already heard and seen everything!! I'm on this topic in stealth mode!!
SOOO..............

Who ended up getting the rims?


----------



## robs68

lols........


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 27 2008, 11:45 AM~11714543
> *:nono: I've already heard and seen everything!! I'm on this topic in stealth mode!!
> SOOO..............
> 
> Who ended up getting the rims?
> *




no reply from the guy.  oh well guess ill have to wait for some tru spokes :0 know of any?? :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

yeah...mine...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2008, 12:49 PM~11714858
> *yeah...mine...
> *



those are standards...i need reverse


----------



## robs68

man...i fu :0 d uped getting these dam rims...lolz.....iama f :angry: king blow em up


----------



## hoppin62

http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/857785941.html

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

holy shit i tried sending that guy an email i were all these rims coming from man these are in the box too :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i just notice they sold but what about the color bar and the 5.20s :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

shit i didnt even get a email response from these guys. oh well guess ill just hold on a lil longer. anyways vegas is right around the corner


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:angry:


----------



## Ruocco

Standards..... but there still tru's. Just got them, Props to all you guys keepin the "tru" classic look alive !!!!


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: whats up.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 28 2008, 12:56 AM~11718634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards..... but there still tru's.  Just got them,  Props to all you guys keepin the "tru" classic look  alive !!!!
> *



those look like appliance fine wires????


----------



## robs68

ohhh noooo...... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 28 2008, 12:56 AM~11718634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards..... but there still tru's.  Just got them,  Props to all you guys keepin the "tru" classic look  alive !!!!
> *


GREAT PIC OF YOUR CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Sep 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11717240-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit i didnt even get a email response from these guys. oh well guess ill just hold on a lil longer. anyways vegas is right around the corner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a respose either. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Sep 28 2008, 07:32 AM~11719364
> *those look like appliance fine wires????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 28 2008, 08:32 AM~11719364
> *those look like appliance fine wires????
> *


x2


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 09:26 PM~11723589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY CAR IN THE FUTURE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 28 2008, 08:51 PM~11723817
> *MY CAR IN THE FUTURE
> *



you should see his ltd he just finished...BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 29 2008, 05:06 AM~11726012
> *you should see his ltd he just finished...BAD ASS!!!!
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I like the Monte better... that shit is SICK!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 29 2008, 07:06 AM~11726012
> *you should see his ltd he just finished...BAD ASS!!!!
> *


yeah the black one :thumbsup: its clean


----------



## hoppin62

What do you guys think about this print?? I think it would be a nice poster to hang in the garage.


----------



## hoppin62

The homies posing for the pic! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

nice...but iam really interested in the 5 gallon water jug whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 29 2008, 01:48 PM~11730428
> *nice...but iam really interested in the 5 gallon water jug whats up? :biggrin:
> *


What do you have for trade? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ill give u my tru standards?


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 29 2008, 02:17 PM~11730686
> *ill give u my tru standards?
> *


For that, I will give you the water jug and the bucket to wash your car! :0


----------



## robs68

naw ill pass...i want that water jugg


----------



## robs68

well well....we got a clown in the mix...haha...sorry buddy...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 29 2008, 02:22 PM~11730731
> *well well....we got a clown in the mix...haha...sorry buddy...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:tears:


----------



## hoppin62

45 Spoke










50 Spoke


----------



## robs68

old school...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 29 2008, 03:22 PM~11730116
> *What do you guys think about this print?? I think it would be a nice poster to hang in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'd buy one :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 29 2008, 04:17 PM~11730686
> *ill give u my tru standards?
> *


i'll take them right off your hands for $10 :biggrin: and you'll be $10 richer.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11730865
> *45 Spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe its just my eyes playing tricks on me but the 50 looks like it has less spokes than the 45 :0 . but i do like the wheel chips on the 50 though :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 29 2008, 03:37 PM~11730865
> *45 Spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those the new joints? man they're kinda ugly the hub is waaay bigger..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 29 2008, 04:09 PM~11731108
> *maybe its just my eyes playing tricks on me but the 50 looks like it has less spokes than the 45 :0 .  but i do like the wheel chips on the 50 though :biggrin:
> *



its cause the new hub is bigger than the og.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Did you guys know they are making Tru Spokes again...

http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html

Lord I apologize...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 29 2008, 03:31 PM~11730247
> *The homies posing for the pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to take a pic with all the spinners pointing the same way.

Good pic though :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 29 2008, 05:35 PM~11731992
> *You need to take a pic with all the spinners pointing the same way.
> 
> Good pic though :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WOULD LOOK SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 28 2008, 01:56 AM~11718634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards..... but there still tru's.  Just got them,  Props to all you guys keepin the "tru" classic look  alive !!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 28 2008, 09:32 AM~11719364
> *those look like appliance fine wires????
> *


I think they are seen them and they look much like this.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 29 2008, 06:08 PM~11731689
> *its cause the new hub is bigger than the og.
> *


orale now i see


----------



## SAUL

check out the rims inside the car they look like trus :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432592


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 29 2008, 09:52 PM~11734227
> *check out the rims inside the car they look like trus :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432592
> *


I think they are :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/860108939.html :0


----------



## SAUL

nice but 800 for caps is too much


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 29 2008, 10:22 PM~11734627
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/860108939.html :0
> *


clean


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 29 2008, 09:27 PM~11734699
> *nice but 800 for caps is too much
> *



:yessad:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## SAUL

BEFORE THE WATER AND LEMON JUICE


----------



## SAUL

AND AFTER THE RESULT I FORGOT TO MENTION A LITTLE TAPATIO WILL GIVE YOU THE NICE TOUCH RIGHT SAMMY  :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

Vallarta super markets just reported a shortage of Tapatio sauce in the SFV!!! :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## BigPoppa

on the real though, what's the formula



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 30 2008, 06:06 PM~11743082
> *AND AFTER THE RESULT I FORGOT TO MENTION A LITTLE TAPATIO WILL GIVE YOU THE NICE TOUCH RIGHT SAMMY    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 30 2008, 06:15 PM~11743175
> *Vallarta super markets just reported a shortage of Tapatio sauce in the SFV!!! :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433295


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2007, 07:54 PM~7143107
> *great guy to buy from!!!!!
> he  makes finding rare wheels look easy! :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Eryk

Those came out nice Saul! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 30 2008, 07:57 PM~11744450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11730247
> *The homies posing for the pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Sep 30 2008, 07:59 PM~11744476
> *Those came out nice Saul! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ERYK THEY NEED TO BE REDONE FOR SHOW QUALITY BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I cant believe it....


----------



## SAUL

I PICKED ALL 4 OF THEM UP AND TOOK THEM TO GET THE 5.20S OFF I HAD THE DUDES AT THE TIRE SHOP PISSED OFF CAUSE THE TIRES WERE SO STUCK TO THE RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Unreal....i cant believe this..


----------



## Ruocco

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 29 2008, 06:39 PM~11732038
> *I think they are seen them and they look much like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Ya Im busted....... there appliances....... but there not china's......!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11745619
> *  Ya Im busted....... there  appliances....... but there not china's......!!
> *



NOTHING WRONG WITH APPLIANCE WIRES  ID ROLL THOSE OVER CHINAS ANYDAY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 30 2008, 09:37 PM~11745769
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH APPLIANCE WIRES  ID ROLL THOSE OVER CHINAS ANYDAY.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ~7D2~

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 30 2008, 09:37 PM~11745769
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH APPLIANCE WIRES  ID ROLL THOSE OVER CHINAS ANYDAY.
> *


X2


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Had these for a few days,they are going to a good home........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2008, 11:54 PM~11746465
> *Had these for a few days,they are going to a good home........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul got em' :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 30 2008, 11:29 PM~11746691
> *Saul got em' :0
> *


nope.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 1 2008, 12:31 AM~11746704
> *nope.....
> *


 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2008, 11:31 PM~11746704
> *nope.....
> *


It has to be Invisible Empire then????? Ryan did you jump on these?


Whats up with this soaking the rims in lemons biz? Does it really work?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 1 2008, 01:17 PM~11750469
> *It has to be Invisible Empire then????? Ryan did you jump on these?
> Whats up with this soaking the rims in lemons biz? Does it really work?
> *


:dunno: I hope it does cause i wanna try it wit my appliances :biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 30 2008, 08:08 PM~11744596
> *I PICKED ALL 4 OF THEM UP AND TOOK THEM TO GET THE 5.20S OFF I HAD THE DUDES AT THE TIRE SHOP PISSED OFF CAUSE THE TIRES WERE SO STUCK TO THE RIMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to see these in some lemon juice... before and after and see if it holds up to the hype

:biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco

what size spacers came on the tru classics / spokes originally?

or better yet should i get a 5/16 spacer or a 1/4 spacer for a 1967 buick lesabre on drums that used to have stock 15's?

thanks fellas


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Sep 30 2008, 07:08 PM~11744586-->
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on the Westside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 07:08 PM~11744596
> *I PICKED ALL 4 OF THEM UP AND TOOK THEM TO GET THE 5.20S OFF I HAD THE DUDES AT THE TIRE SHOP PISSED OFF CAUSE THE TIRES WERE SO STUCK TO THE RIMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: good score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11744664
> *Unreal....i cant believe this..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on the Westside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:17 AM~11750469
> *Whats up with this soaking the rims in lemons biz? Does it really work?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of acid in lemon and chile :0 but :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Oct 1 2008, 11:41 AM~11750709
> *:dunno: I hope it does cause i wanna try it wit my appliances :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 12:09 PM~11750964
> *I want to see these in some lemon juice... before and after and see if it holds up to the hype :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already done, the picture is above!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thapachuco_@Oct 1 2008, 12:10 PM~11750974
> *what size spacers came on the tru classics / spokes originally?
> or better yet should i get a 5/16 spacer or a 1/4 spacer for a 1967 buick lesabre on drums that used to have stock 15's?
> thanks fellas
> *


3/4" & 5/16" for originals. I would use 5/16" if you have clearance issues.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 1 2008, 02:39 PM~11751293
> *
> :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 1 2008, 02:39 PM~11751293
> *Only on the Westside!
> :thumbsup:  good score!
> Only on the Westside!
> Lots of acid in lemon and chile  :0  but :no:
> :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Already done, the picture is above!
> 3/4" & 5/16" for originals. I would use 5/16" if you have clearance issues.
> *




Only on the westside....?? I guess considering a deal was made on them the day before and they were suppose to be coming to the 'EASTSIDE'...

Preme nailed it...every man for himself.

Trust in God..but still lock your doors...ya feel me!

Ya'll take care on the westside


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 1 2008, 05:16 PM~11753866
> *Only on the westside....?? I guess considering a deal was made on them the day before and they were suppose to be coming to the 'EASTSIDE'...
> 
> Preme nailed it...every man for himself.
> 
> Trust in God..but still lock your doors...ya feel me!
> 
> Ya'll take care on the westside
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2008, 06:27 PM~11659785
> *man!!!!! you tell one person and next thing you know the whole world knows!!!!
> what up Sammy!!!
> *


*i came up with the process of cleaning the wire wheels! it is my idea of trying all kinds of different chemicals and different products until i figured it out!!! the only people i shared my info with a few freinds! no disrespect to anybody but if Saul, or Sammy give up the process they are betraying me so stop asking! shit i have known ferny since he was a lil kid and he don't even know the process!*


----------



## ferns213

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11756249
> *i came up with the process of cleaning the wire wheels! it is my idea of trying all kinds of different cemicals and different products antil i figured it out!!!  the only people i shared my info with a few freinds! no disrespect to anybody but if saul, or sammy give up the process thay are detraying me so stop asking! shit i have known ferny since he was a lil kid and he don't even know the process!
> *



YUP HE DIDNT WANNA TELL ME SO I HAD TO GET THESE







:0


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 09:51 PM~11756386
> *YUP HE DIDNT WANNA TELL ME SO I HAD TO GET THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :nicoderm:  :0


----------



## ferns213

I ONDER WHOS RIMS ARE THOES :0


----------



## SAUL

yeah i wonder too he needs to get those medallions chromed :0 :biggrin: pinchi fernie ya acaba el carro si no se los pones al honda :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin: LOL THEY AINT DONE JUST YET


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 1 2008, 09:35 PM~11756249
> *i came up with the process of cleaning the wire wheels! it is my idea of trying all kinds of different cemicals and different products antil i figured it out!!!  the only people i shared my info with a few freinds! no disrespect to anybody but if saul, or sammy give up the process thay are detraying me so stop asking! shit i have known ferny since he was a lil kid and he don't even know the process!
> *


 :0 no telling :nono: :rant:


----------



## ferns213

HEY SAUL THANKS FOR TELLING ME THE FORMULA I WONT TELL STRAY 52 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11756595
> *HEY SAUL THANKS FOR TELLING ME THE FORMULA I WONT TELL STRAY 52 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOMAS NO TE LA JALES TANTO ANTES DE ECHARLOS EN EL BALDE DE AGUA CON LOS RINES


----------



## ferns213

LOL NOT ON MY FRESH SET THEM THINGS ARE CHINY FOR DAYS :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SLAP THEM ON TO THE GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11756249
> *i came up with the process of cleaning the wire wheels! it is my idea of trying all kinds of different cemicals and different products antil i figured it out!!!  the only people i shared my info with a few freinds! no disrespect to anybody but if saul, or sammy give up the process thay are detraying me so stop asking! shit i have known ferny since he was a lil kid and he don't even know the process!
> *


LOLOL..Sounds like the only one who should feel betrayed is Ferny....

Its the internet so you better get it patent!!!...People are on to it..


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 1 2008, 11:23 PM~11756621
> *LOLOL..Sounds like the only one who should feel betrayed is Ferny....
> 
> Its the internet so you better get it patent!!!...People are on to it..
> *


I AINT TRIP'N I'LL JUST HAVE THE RIMS RESTORED LIKE I DID THESE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 1 2008, 12:17 PM~11750469
> *It has to be Invisible Empire then????? Ryan did you jump on these?
> Whats up with this soaking the rims in lemons biz? Does it really work?
> *


NO I LOOKED AT THE PICS THOUGH, ALREADY GOT 2 SETS OF THOSE, MIGHT BE PUTTING UP 2 SETS OF CLEAN CLASSICS WITH CAPS FOR SALE THOUGH


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 PM~11756641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd buy them just to get the residue from the 'secret lemon rust be gone formula' and send it out to a lab for a chemical breakdown to reveal the almighty magic inGREEDiants--Notice I highlighted GREED!!

So i would be RIIIIICH i tell ya...BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: LIME AND CHILE THATS ALL IT IS DONT FORGET THE CORONAS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:33 PM~11756686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:32 PM~11756684
> *:cheesy: LIME AND CHILE THATS ALL IT IS DONT FORGET THE CORONAS
> *


 :biggrin: . Tight pics saul


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 1 2008, 11:31 PM~11756678
> *I'd buy them just to get the residue from the 'secret lemon rust be gone formula'  and send it out to a lab for a chemical breakdown to reveal the almighty magic inGREEDiants--Notice I highlighted GREED!!
> 
> So i would be RIIIIICH i tell ya...BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


I'd buy some :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11756621
> *LOLOL..Sounds like the only one who should feel betrayed is Ferny....
> 
> Its the internet so you better get it patent!!!...People are on to it..
> *


people aren't on to shit!!! i'll tell you what! ill give you the old prosess! and when i see pictures of your bloody fingers from shinning up set of rims then maybe i'll let you in to circle  , sos pads, degreaser, mothers, wax and some elbow grease! not in that order! it took me a week to do the ones on the 52! and a month for my fingers to heal! 


as for ferny he is familia and i told him any set he needed done i would do for him!


----------



## ferns213

ITS OK SAUL TOLD ME THE SECRET BUT HE TOLD ME NOT TO TELL U :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:24 PM~11756627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


im going to have some yellow white walls (o.g. 520's) on my 76 soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

PIC OR IT AINT TRU :uh:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 2 2008, 12:11 AM~11756892
> *people aren't on to shit!!! i'll tell you what! ill give you the old prosess! and when i see pictures of your bloody fingers from shinning up set of rims then maybe i'll let you in to circle   , sos pads, degreaser, mothers, wax and some elbow grease! not in that order! it took me a week to do the ones on the 52! and a month for my fingers to heal!
> as for ferny he is familia and i told him any set he needed done i would do for him!
> *



Sh!t......you aint telling me nothing new man.....I'm from where rust is like soap dog for real.....I'm all in for a blood intiation tho..I need some stimulating entertainment....wanna have some fun mix up some air craft stripper with some extra stuff watch you skin smoke...you ever smell burning flesh or a large pool of blood...that stuff is perfume compared to it


----------



## thapachuco

eastwood

:biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco

feel like i broke the DaVinci code


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Noticed everyone logged off--They are coming for you!!

RRUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 2 2008, 12:33 AM~11756993
> *feel like i broke the DaVinci code
> *


 :0 Run is all i can say lol


----------



## thapachuco

yall can thank me later


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 2 2008, 12:50 AM~11757069
> *yall can thank me later
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 1 2008, 11:32 PM~11756991
> *eastwood
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 1 2008, 09:35 PM~11756249
> *i came up with the process of cleaning the wire wheels! it is my idea of trying all kinds of different cemicals and different products antil i figured it out!!!  the only people i shared my info with a few freinds! no disrespect to anybody but if saul, or sammy give up the process thay are detraying me so stop asking! shit i have known ferny since he was a lil kid and he don't even know the process!
> *



Damn holmes I asked wtf this was about once.... so dont trip, yall act like you were selling aircraft hydraulics or something. Fuck it take your secret to the grave :machinegun: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I thought we are here to help each other out,secrets are for kids.Whats the purpose of keeping it to your self?So you can have shinier(sp?) rims then the next guy?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 2 2008, 10:00 AM~11758743
> *Damn holmes I asked wtf this was about once.... so dont trip, yall act like you were selling aircraft hydraulics or something. Fuck it take your secret to the grave :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

NOTHING WRONG WITH SECRETS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 AM~11759041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

...EVER TRY BATTERY ACID?


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 09:38 AM~11759070
> *...EVER TRY BATTERY ACID?
> *


and then watch your skin peal off along with the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 AM~11759049
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH SECRETS
> *


yup! kinda like "hey rollinaround were do you get your aircraft surplus"


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 2 2008, 11:11 AM~11759356
> *and then watch your skin peal off along with the chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 2 2008, 09:06 AM~11758789
> *I thought we are here to help each other out,secrets are for kids.Whats the purpose of keeping it to your self?So you can have shinier(sp?) rims then the next guy?
> *


if i tell every boby the prices of the rims will go up even more than they are now!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 2 2008, 11:19 AM~11759428
> *if i tell every boby the prices of the rims will go up even more than they are now!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Oct 2 2008, 08:36 AM~11759049-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING WRONG WITH SECRETS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Saul's got some secrets! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STRAY 52_@Oct 2 2008, 09:19 AM~11759428
> *if i tell every boby the prices of the rims will go up even more than they are now!
> *


 :yes: I'd rather buy dirty rusty rims for cheaper and clean them myself!


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I cant believe everyone is pissed off because about this :no:


----------



## robs68

wtf? happend? :uh: iam lost in the sauce........


----------



## Screenz

Looking for a set of tru spokes 15x7 5x4.5 I'm ready


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 2 2008, 02:38 PM~11761756
> *I think Saul's got some secrets!  :0  :biggrin:
> :yes:  I'd rather buy dirty rusty rims for cheaper and clean them myself!
> *


secrets saaaaaamyyyy :loco: :rant: :no: :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 2 2008, 05:08 PM~11762998
> *Looking for a set of tru spokes 15x7 5x4.5 I'm ready
> *


GOT A SET 15 X 8 ?? LMK


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2008, 04:39 PM~11762790
> *I cant believe everyone is pissed off because about this  :no:
> *



NOT ME I CANT AFFORD RUSTY, RE-CHROMED, NOS, USED TRU SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2008, 05:39 PM~11762790
> *I cant believe everyone is pissed off because about this  :no:
> *



not I


----------



## Corndaddy

:biggrin: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

whats up homie how u been caile pal valle


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 09:01 PM~11765116
> *not I
> *



SAID THE BLIND MAN TALKING TO THE DEAF MAN ON THE PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

simon! one of these days i"ll call u up :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 2 2008, 09:00 AM~11758743
> *Damn holmes I asked wtf this was about once.... so dont trip, yall act like you were selling aircraft hydraulics or something. Fuck it take your secret to the grave :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Oct 2 2008, 09:27 PM~11765367
> *simon! one of these days i"ll call u up :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

stray52 hoppin62 and i started our own TRU cleaning business $150 to clean a set of trus you can visit us at our website www.chilelimon.com we will be at a car show near u passing fliers :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2008, 09:31 PM~11765406
> *stray52 hoppin62 and i started our own TRU cleaning business $150 to clean a set of trus you can visit us at our website www.chilelimon.com we will be at a car show near u passing fliers  :biggrin:
> *



ILL GO TO YOUR BOOTH AS LONG AS THERES TACOS TO EAT WHILE I WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

you have to drop off the wheels the cleaning takes place at the warehouse you can come back in a week to pick them up


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

TRY THIS STUFF FROM PRODUCTION CAR CARE IN STOCKTON CA...ITS DAMN NEAR ALL ACID..IT CLEANED THE SHIT OUTA SOME BEAT UP STARWIRES...1 209 9437337 THIS STUFF AND THER LEMON RECIPE WUD GET THEM THANGS GLISLIN


----------



## robs68

???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2008, 04:39 PM~11762790
> *I cant believe everyone is pissed off because about this  :no:
> *


I was just bust'en Strays chops.... I cant even afford rusty rims right now  .





Besides I dont want the prices to go up.... I'll be wanting some junkyard found So. Cal. rust eventually :biggrin: .


----------



## robs68

heres the proper word had to google it....lols
Hydrochloric acid


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11766482
> *I was just bust'en Strays chops.... I cant even afford rusty rims right now   .
> Besides I dont want the prices to go up.... I'll be wanting some junkyard found So. Cal. rust eventually  :biggrin:  .
> *


whats up accessory freak :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2008, 06:49 AM~11767714
> *whats up accessory freak  :wave:
> *


:wave: 


Stray was telling me about the 18th, Im looking forward to it. Im in a mad dash to reinstall my front pump right now. I would like to work out the bugs before then and get some driver time to make sure everything is up to game. 

Hows the new set up in your ranfla doing?


----------



## SAUL

its doing good havent driven it much it need a new color badd :biggrin: that green just doesnt do its job


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2008, 12:54 PM~11770584
> *its doing good havent driven it much it need a new color badd :biggrin: that green just doesnt do its job
> *


ya manda pintar esa madre :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thats easy to say


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2008, 02:42 PM~11771534
> *thats easy to say
> *


easy to do if you sell some stock :0 
Im still first in line for the Ray caps, Ive been saving my money for you :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11771792
> *easy to do if you sell some stock  :0
> Im still first in line for the Ray caps, Ive been saving my money for you :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11771792
> *easy to do if you sell some stock  :0
> Im still first in line for the Ray caps, Ive been saving my money for you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 $450 for the set
















j/k


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ACCESSORYFREAK, Dat Dirty Rat



LBCC IN THIS SHIT! EAST TO WEST HOLMES!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

No Doubt!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

CONGRATS ON THE ADDITION TO THE FAMILY Mr.74 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A mutual friend said he just had a baby and I just wand to wish you and the misses the very best. Gimme a call when things settle down I have werd that you might just like to hear.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 5 2008, 01:34 PM~11783731
> *CONGRATS ON THE ADDITION TO THE FAMILY Mr.74 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!A mutual friend said he just had a baby and I just wand to wish you and the misses the very best. Gimme a call when things settle down I have werd that you might just like to hear.
> *


 :biggrin: its my first one so right now got my head in the clouds, even forgot i had a glasshouse in the garage


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 5 2008, 08:40 PM~11786990
> *:biggrin: its my first one so right now got my head in the clouds, even forgot i had a glasshouse in the garage
> *


CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11786990
> *:biggrin: its my first one so right now got my head in the clouds, even forgot i had a glasshouse in the garage
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11786990
> *:biggrin: its my first one so right now got my head in the clouds, even forgot i had a glasshouse in the garage
> *



Congrats holmes..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 5 2008, 08:40 PM~11786990
> *:biggrin: its my first one so right now got my head in the clouds, even forgot i had a glasshouse in the garage
> *


  CONGRATS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 7 2008, 11:48 AM~11803008
> *  CONGRATS
> *


 X 2


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-RAR...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

wonder if the new tru spokes have sold...thinkin bout calling them and telling them to lower the price..or sponsor :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

THIS WEEKEND WAS GOOD I STARTED OFF BY PICKING UP A SET OF N.O.S TRU RAY STICKERS AND A TRU CLASSIC CAP


----------



## SAUL

THEN I WENT TO SEE 69TOW AND PICKED UP A SET OF LENSES CHECK OUT THE TOP ONE O.G BOMAN COLOR BAR LENS  THE BOTTOM ONE IS BADD ASS TOO I ALSO PICKED UP SOME Q-VO AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FROM HIM THANKS 69TOW


----------



## SAUL

AND TO FINISH IT OFF I PICKED UP THESE 3 TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS FROM SOME GAVACHO :0 MAAN I LOVE ADDING GOODIES TO THE COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

hellava week


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 8 2008, 08:45 PM~11817970
> *hellava week
> *


X2, GOD DAMN


----------



## SAUL

:yes: :yes:


----------



## thapachuco

GODAMN SO. CAl!!!  ....i can never find anyhting up here in northern cali. We dont have swap meets


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

nope I live in So Cal and dont see the stuff that Saul sees. I had my Rays sent over from AZ :lol:

Saul has connections :scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11820859
> *GODAMN SO. CAl!!!  ....i can never find anyhting up here in northern cali. We dont have swap meets
> *



turlock swapmeet is this weekend. i think the stockton swap is this weekend as well.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 9 2008, 09:06 AM~11821166
> *turlock swapmeet is this weekend. i think the stockton swap is this weekend as well.
> *


I GOT PICKED UP SOME TRU'S AT TURLOCK 4 YEARS AGO


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 AM~11821100
> *nope I live in So Cal and dont see the stuff that Saul sees. I had my Rays sent over from AZ :lol:
> 
> Saul has connections  :scrutinize:
> *


SAULS CONNECTED SOMEHOW FOR SURE!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11817066
> *THIS WEEKEND WAS GOOD I STARTED OFF BY PICKING UP A SET OF N.O.S TRU RAY STICKERS AND A TRU CLASSIC CAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KULERO :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

whens the next Elysian, any one know? I havent had the Imala there in a long time I want to take it.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Will anyone be willing to be my 'agent' that i can pay for there services to wake up before Saul and run through the meet to score just 4 caps before he rolls through... Anyone???


----------



## hoppin62

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

ACCESSORYFREAK, did you see your ride on the Truespoke.net website?. C'mon Tru-Spoke king Saul, get your ride on there! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Oh shit.... :biggrin: I woulda never noticed! I have only been on that site once when it first came out. 

Saul doesnt have time to have them post pics, hes to busy making his next Tru Spoke deal. 



Any one have a single Ray with a damaged lip/real badly curbed? Im gonna make me some 6s (5.5s) and I dont want to mess up a decent 14x7 wheel. What about a 15x8 any one sitting on one? All I need is the hub.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I know someone who does....I'll give you a hint!!


Starts with a S.....need another letter?...OK...jeesh, i feel likei'm giving you the answer but o-well--ends with L...Do you know now?? uh??
Ah screw it..

If you dont know by know you will never know!!


----------



## ferns213

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA LAS BEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 10 2008, 02:43 PM~11832947
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA LAS BEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bitch


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11833309
> *bitch
> *


come on up saul, you can roll one of my caprices or the 58, ill hook you up homie


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11833490
> *come on up saul, you can roll one of my caprices or the 58, ill hook you up homie
> *


 :0 i wanna go i wanna go i wanna goooo


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2008, 05:06 PM~11833929
> *:0  i wanna go i wanna go i wanna goooo
> *


DONT LET FEAR STOP YA!!LOL :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 9 2008, 10:06 AM~11821166
> *turlock swapmeet is this weekend. i think the stockton swap is this weekend as well.
> *


let me know what you find! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11835287
> *let me know what you find! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11835287
> *let me know what you find! :biggrin:
> *



turlock is on oct 19, but stockton is this weekend.


----------



## SAUL

MY HOMIE ANGELs 63 ON TRUS


----------



## SAUL

STRAY52 GLASSHOUSE ON TRUS


----------



## SAUL

MY MONTE ON TRU RAYS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## EL RAIDER

I need a set :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2008, 10:11 PM~11841277
> *I need a set  :biggrin:
> *



NO YOU DONT...THEY WONT LOOK GOOD ON YOUR TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 11 2008, 10:14 PM~11841284
> *NO YOU DONT...THEY WONT LOOK GOOD ON YOUR TRUCK :biggrin:
> *



for my 64 vert or my new 53 bombita :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2008, 10:15 PM~11841294
> *for my 64 vert or my new 53 bombita  :biggrin:
> *



NOPE WONT LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 11 2008, 10:32 PM~11841348
> *NOPE WONT LOOK GOOD :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11841277
> *I need a set  :biggrin:
> *


Here ya go...snatch'em up!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=370096465102


----------



## Droopy

How are tru's mounted on the car ? Do they require adapters used like the ones chinas ,daytons or zeniths use ? Or they go straight on the wheel studs and direct bolt with the lug nuts ?  :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

there bolt ons you need to make sure the spacer is on the rim in the back and you need medium shank lug nuts with walshers


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 12 2008, 02:21 AM~11841925
> *Here ya go...snatch'em up!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=370096465102
> *


That dude wants $500 for the set!


----------



## robs68

whats up saul...hopping six duce...saw your guys pics posted on the truspoke website...gangsta.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 O.G COLOR BAR ON EBAY YOU DONT SEE THESE OFTEN http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/vibra-color...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## robs68

hymm....just picked up a set of 14x7 reverse tru spokes....ill post pics... :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

picked up a set of 14x7 tru's(and dirt cheap) . ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SAUL

:0 everyone picking up sets


----------



## robs68

iam selling these...these ARENT the ones i picked up last night ive had these....
these are for sale i need to sell asap...shoot me sum resonable offers and iam willing to ship if your willing to pay for it... :biggrin: 
14x7 tru spokes reverse :cheesy: :0 










































thanks for looking and the 64 SS is not for sale....


----------



## hoppin62

One of my 14 X 8's with a 520


----------



## hoppin62

Just in case anyone was wondering what the difference is when you put a 5.20 on 6's, 7's, & 8's  

14 X 6










14 X 7










14 X 8


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11852043
> *Just in case anyone was wondering what the difference is when you put a 5.20 on 6's, 7's, & 8's
> 
> 14 X 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 X 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 X 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

14 X 8's going on my '62 whenever it gets done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

:worship: omg....5.20s....nice rims hoppin62....nice...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11852151
> *14 X 8's going on my '62 whenever it gets done!! :thumbsup:
> *



are we still on for that deal?


----------



## SAUL

those 2 other tires on the 6s and 7s are SOLD so DONT EVEN ASK :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 13 2008, 05:36 PM~11852330
> *those 2 other tires on the 6s and 7s are SOLD so DONT EVEN ASK  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *



nope not that, you can have those i have enough 5.20s for the wheels i have and for the ones i want  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68+Oct 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11852261-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: omg....5.20s....nice rims hoppin62....nice...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11852263
> *are we still on for that deal?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want them, they are yours..if not I'm gonna keep them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 04:36 PM~11852330
> *those 2 other tires on the 6s and 7s are SOLD so DONT EVEN ASK  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2008, 04:46 PM~11852434
> *nope not that, you can have those i have enough 5.20s for the wheels i have and for the ones i want   :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a nice set of small w/w??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2008, 06:02 PM~11852607
> *Thanks!
> If you want them, they are yours..if not I'm gonna keep them!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Do you have a nice set of small w/w??
> *



I WANT THEM  


NO, DONT YOU KNOW US NOR-CAL PEOPLE RUN FAT WHITES :biggrin: 

I PASSED UP A FEW SETS OF SKINNY WHITES.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2008, 05:22 PM~11852814
> *I WANT THEM
> NO, DONT YOU KNOW US NOR-CAL PEOPLE RUN FAT WHITES :biggrin:
> 
> I PASSED UP A FEW SETS OF SKINNY WHITES.
> *


Yeah, Yeah I know.... 
I sure could use those Sanco's though! :biggrin: you don't need them, they will obstruct your view.. they are not safe! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2008, 06:56 PM~11853154
> *Yeah, Yeah I know....
> I sure could use those Sanco's though! :biggrin:  you don't need them, they will obstruct your view.. they are not safe! :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW THERE JUST IN THE WAY RIGHT NOW, BUT IF I WERE TO GET RID OF THEM. I KNOW ILL BE KICKING MYSELF IN THE ASS LIKE I DID WITH THE TRUS I SOLD YOU. DID YOU NOT SEE THE 2 SETS THAT WERE ON EBAY 2 WEEKS AGO?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:51 PM~11850961
> *iam selling these...these ARENT the ones i picked up last night ive had these....
> these are for sale i need to sell asap...shoot me sum resonable offers and iam willing to ship if your willing to pay for it... :biggrin:
> 14x7 tru spokes reverse :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and the 64 SS is not for sale....
> *


i want $400 firm


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2008, 07:46 PM~11854364
> *I KNOW THERE JUST IN THE WAY RIGHT NOW, BUT IF I WERE TO GET RID OF THEM. I KNOW ILL BE KICKING MYSELF IN THE ASS LIKE I DID WITH THE TRUS I SOLD YOU. DID YOU NOT SEE THE 2 SETS THAT WERE ON EBAY 2 WEEKS AGO?
> *


Yeah, I seen them but something made me miss them! :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 14 2008, 05:11 AM~11856367
> *Yeah, I seen them but something made me miss them!  :angry:
> *



ISNT THAT HOW IT ALWAYS GOES?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2008, 07:17 AM~11857142
> *ISNT THAT HOW IT ALWAYS GOES?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:scrutinize:


----------



## robs68

heres a video of the condition of the rims...
View My Video


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## badcayne

heres the set i picked up



















this is the worst one. i just gave them a quick cleaning,still gotta hit them with some steel wool and wire cleaner


----------



## SAUL

ARE THESE THE ONES THAT WERE IN MODESTO FOR $100 ON CRAIGSLIST??


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11887356
> *ARE THESE THE ONES THAT WERE IN MODESTO FOR $100 ON CRAIGSLIST??
> *


$85 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11887008
> *:around:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:13 PM~11888479
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *hoppin62*, STRAY 52, SAUL


----------



## STRAY 52

culo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

15" SUPER CLEAN TRU SPOKES WITH KNOCK OFFS NO RUST CAME OFF A SHOW CAR FOR $100 ALL FOUR ANYONE :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11888530
> *culo!!!!!!!!!
> *


SINCE WHEN DO U TALK TO SAMMY LIKE THAT :0


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11888535
> *15" SUPER CLEAN TRU SPOKES WITH KNOCK OFFS NO RUST CAME OFF A SHOW CAR FOR $100 ALL FOUR ANYONE :cheesy:
> *


picture


----------



## robs68

whats up tru spokesters... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11888530
> *culo!!!!!!!!!
> *


Where? :dunno: show me the CULO!!! :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 08:21 PM~11888576
> *whats up tru spokesters... :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie, let's take care of that! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11888590
> *Where?  :dunno: show me the CULO!!! :angry:
> *


thats saul's nick name!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11888590
> *Where?  :dunno: show me the CULO!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :barf: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2008, 04:00 PM~11852004
> *One of my 14 X 8's with  a 520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



One more time, I can't get enough!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11888614
> *thats saul's nick name!!!!
> *


 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11888625
> *One more time, I can't get enough!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u sure those fat ass tires are road safe? fuck that... :0 :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11888646
> *u sure those fat ass tires are road safe? fuck that... :0  :uh:
> *


No, but they sure look bad ass!!! :biggrin: People used to ride 14 X 8 on 5.20 all day, back in the day


----------



## robs68

yeah back when the tires where new and a couple of months old..shit them fuckers are problery 20 sum years...maybe as old as me...iam just saying be careful...


----------



## robs68

3 Members: robs68, SAUL, hoppin62 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11888670
> *yeah back when the tires where new and a couple of months old..shit them fuckers are problery 20 sum years...maybe as old as me...iam just saying be careful...
> *


I might go with 5.60...I have a NOS set here just sitting. :0


----------



## robs68

that makes 2 of us :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:33 PM~11888710
> *I might go with 5.60...I have a NOS set here just sitting.  :0
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: :no: :no: :no: :rant:


----------



## STRAY 52

i used to roll 520's all day long i never had any problems! i used to have to replace the front ones every month but thats about it! fucken san fernando wheel and tire was getting rich off of us!


----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/873491010.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 08:36 PM~11888752
> *i used to roll 520's all day long i never had any problems! i used to have to replace the front ones every month but thats about it! fucken san fernando wheel and tire was getting rich off of us!
> *


Fuck yeah they were, not to mention all the tennis ball size bubbles i got on my 5.20's!..... they don't last long when you are 3 wheeling on them all the time!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11888762
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/873491010.html
> *


o shit you could visit your family members at folsom while you are there


----------



## robs68

shit...wish i was a youngster back in the day... :cheesy: 
dose anyone have a flux capasiter for my daloren on tru spokes and sum 5.20s?
lols shit...iam outta here laters homies...this spread need to be on the top of wheels and tires... :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:36 PM~11888748
> *:angry:    :roflmao:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:    :nono:  hno:  :no:    :no:  :rant:
> *


 :nono: .................... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11888773
> *Fuck yeah they were, not to mention all the tennis ball size bubbles i got on my 5.20's!..... they don't last long when you are 3 wheeling on them all the time!! :biggrin:
> *


i think i was paying 60 bucks for them in 1990 when i was 16 and now i think 80 is to much i think i have a problem!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 09:39 PM~11888781
> *o shit you could visit your family members at folsom while you are there
> *


 :biggrin: THERE IN TIJUANA


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11888781
> *o shit you could visit your family members at folsom while you are there
> *


I could visit my brother at Soledad if I go!


----------



## robs68

3 Members: robs68, SAUL, hoppin62


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11888802
> *:nono:  ....................  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


NO MORE 5.60S FOR ME :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11888783
> *shit...wish i was a youngster back in the day... :cheesy:
> dose anyone have a flux capasiter for my daloren on tru spokes and sum 5.20s?
> lols shit...iam outta here laters homies...this spread need to be on the top of wheels and tires... :cheesy:
> *


Hook me up with you know what homie!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:42 PM~11888825
> *NO MORE 5.60S FOR ME :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You got first dibs!


----------



## robs68

whos got em for sale? 5.60s on sum steel wheels with hub caps thats what iam saving mine for a 64 ss...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11888838
> *You got first dibs!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

1 Members: robs68 :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11888854
> *whos got em for sale? 5.60s on sum steel wheels with hub caps thats what iam saving mine for a 64 ss...
> *


back in the the day you were aloud to run a plaka with that combo!


----------



## SAUL

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/842177023.html :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11888897
> *back in the the day you were aloud to run a plaka with that combo!
> *


Not anymore, now they want you to shine before it goes up!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:49 PM~11888909
> *Not anymore, now they want you to shine before it goes up!
> *


 :nono: thats why we keeping it old school! simply the best time of the movement


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 09:49 PM~11888902
> *http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/842177023.html :0
> *


road trip to reno! my sister works at circus circus i could visit her


----------



## robs68

sorry homie...iam on my private chopper on the way to reno...ill tell your sister u said hi...koo..? :biggrin: lols


----------



## SUPREME69

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SUPREME69, badcayne, hoppin62, STRAY 52, SAUL


POST THE RIMS YOU PICKED UP. YOUR BRO TOLD ME YOU GOT SOME.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 16 2008, 08:52 PM~11888935
> *:nono:  thats why we keeping it old school!  simply the best time of the movement
> *


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11888970
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SUPREME69, badcayne, hoppin62, STRAY 52, SAUL
> POST THE RIMS YOU PICKED UP. YOUR BRO TOLD ME YOU GOT SOME.
> *


page 164 OG


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 16 2008, 09:57 PM~11888986
> *page 164 OG
> *


 :uh: NICE RIMS ILL GO PICK THEM UP THIS WEEKEND  KEG OF CORONA FINE?? :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11889018
> *:uh:  NICE RIMS ILL GO PICK THEM UP THIS WEEKEND  KEG OF CORONA FINE?? :biggrin:
> *


you coming to the swap meet on sunday


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11889037
> *you coming to the swap meet on sunday
> *



nope i thought it was last weekend and requested the time off, unless i call in :0


----------



## SAUL

POMONA BABY :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11889099
> *POMONA BABY :biggrin:
> *



this weekend too??? damn im gonna have to request off pomona and turlock for jan.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11888854
> *whos got em for sale? 5.60s on sum steel wheels with hub caps thats what iam saving mine for a 64 ss...
> *


I had that combo on my 64 wagon wayyyyy back when.560 Prem Sports with SS hubcaps..............


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

HOW MUCH CAN I GET FOR A SET OF 14 7 STANDARD TRUS...


----------



## ElMonte74'

I saw 2 sets of tru spokes today up close :biggrin: first was on a 53 chevy bomba 15'' standards with low pro's no center caps and the second set where on a 60 Bel Air 14'' reveresed with the 3 bar caps with the black sticker it was clean i'll get a pic of it later


----------



## Droopy

My 14x7's tru spokes didnt fit my ride. I guess the bolt pattern wasnt right  
do these have to be modified in any way, far as making the holes bigger to fit on the studs. Is this a common thing or not its not recommended? Not sure if I should just sell em or make the holes bigger


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Oct 17 2008, 07:30 PM~11898579
> *My 14x7's tru spokes didnt fit my ride. I guess the bolt pattern wasnt right
> do these have to be modified in any way, far as making the holes bigger to fit on the studs. Is this a common thing or not its not recommended? Not sure if I should just sell em or make the holes bigger
> *


its very easy just grind the hole out the same size as the spacer! use the spacer as your guide! i did it to my glasshouse and some of the other guys on here have done it too, i driven my car to san diego and back countless times and never any problems! what kind of car are u going to put them on?


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11900303
> *its very easy just grind the hole out the same size as the spacer! use the spacer as your guide! i did it to my glasshouse and some of the other guys on here have done it too, i driven my car to san diego and back countless times and never any problems! what kind of car are u going to put them on?
> *



on a 65 Impala  THX for the response stray52  have any idea what size spacer i should use ? I got the wheels without the spacers and lug nuts


----------



## SAUL

TRU=SPOKE








TRU=CLASSIC


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Droopy

damn !!!!!! :0 thats a 65 ??? wow


----------



## SAUL

66


----------



## SAUL

I MISS MY MALIBU


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900997
> *I MISS MY MALIBU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


punal te estoy esperando! estupit!


----------



## SAUL

YA ESTOY PEDO ME ESTOY CHINGANDO UN TALLBOY :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Oct 17 2008, 10:19 PM~11900692
> *on a 65 Impala      THX for the response stray52    have any idea what size spacer i should use ?  I got the wheels without the spacers and  lug nuts
> *


there is actually a spacer that is welded on to the rim already if they are unilug u could go off of that! post a picture of the back of the hub so we could see what going on


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900997
> *I MISS MY MALIBU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im sure you don't miss all the gas that fucker golped up!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 17 2008, 11:02 PM~11901028
> *there is actually a spacer that is welded on to the rim already if they are unilug u could go off of that! post a picture of the back of the hub so we could see what going on
> *


OK HOLD ON LET ME GO GET THE RIM OF THE CAR


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11901038
> *im sure you don't miss all the gas that fucker golped up!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

O.G TED WELLS AND MY66


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love your 66 holmes!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11901041
> *OK HOLD ON LET ME GO GET THE RIM OF THE CAR
> *



:biggrin: how'd you know. took awhile for the dumb camera to work. I think I need to make them holes bigger to make it fit . cuzz that's the only way its getting on the car . once if i get it to fit I am going to get them restored.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Them look like a 'direct bolt' pattern....They almost look like a 4" or 4 1/2" bolt pattern. I'll assume you have a chevy so you need the 4 3/4" bolt pattern. Measure from the center of the top hole down to the center of the 3rd hole to get the measurement or spend 3 bucks on e-bay for the circular mutli lug tool that tells you the size just by matching the holes up....
They come in a assortment of colors too :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11901060
> *O.G TED WELLS AND MY66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 18 2008, 12:37 AM~11901571
> *Them look like a 'direct bolt' pattern....They almost look like a 4" or 4 1/2" bolt pattern. I'll assume you have a chevy so you need the 4 3/4" bolt pattern. Measure from the center of the top hole down to the center of the 3rd hole to get the measurement or spend 3 bucks on e-bay for the circular mutli lug tool that tells you the size just by matching the holes up....
> They come in a assortment of colors too :biggrin:
> *



thanks dat dirty rat ....  ya i measured the bolt pattern on the wheels and seems like its 4 1/4 , I'll make the holes bigger to get at least 4 3/4 and hopefully that will do the trick. Now I gotta figure out what size spacer i need to be using. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11889099
> *POMONA BABY :biggrin:
> *


The hours changed, opens at 10 A.M.  :biggrin: 







































Just for Saul :wave: everyone else regular hours


----------



## SAUL

hahahaha am at pomona already shopping :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Oct 18 2008, 05:33 PM~11904751
> *thanks  dat dirty rat ....    ya i measured the bolt pattern on the wheels  and seems like its 4 1/4 , I'll make the holes bigger to get at least 4 3/4 and hopefully that will do the trick. Now I gotta figure out what size spacer i  need to be using.  :biggrin:
> *


Before you 'open' the holes up i would wait till you get the spacers then use them as a 'template' so your holes will be accurate..Dont rush to get things done esp when it comes to wheels and etc....Take your time, do things right the 1st time & be safe!!...

I may over think things sometimes but my stuff doesnt [email protected] up to often either ya dig?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 12:17 AM~11907485
> *hahahaha am at pomona already shopping :biggrin:
> *



Haha...Like i said homies...I'll pay someone to straight up tackle this man and wrestle whatever he has out of his hands  :biggrin: 

God damn it, now i have to check this sh!t every 1/2hr to see what he came up on...Why do i torture myself knowing he wont ship?? :angry: 

So whats it gonna take? A $50?? A $100??...lolol

Your killing me dawg.....


----------



## robs68

these are still for sale....$400










































thanks for looking and the 64 SS is not for sale.... 
[/quote]


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11910011
> *
> thanks for looking and the 64 SS is not for sale....
> *



How much for the SS? :biggrin: 

just playing...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 12:17 AM~11907485
> *hahahaha am at pomona already shopping :biggrin:
> *


anybody find anything good?


----------



## MACHETE




----------



## MR.59

> these are still for sale....$400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and the 64 SS is not for sale....


[/quote]
these look good.........
how come nobody`s bought them yet?


----------



## SAUL

anybody picked up anything at pomona there was a set of crossed lace TRU RAYS with dome caps and flag stickers 14x7 reversed on some ugly black walls dude was asking 1,000 o.b.o for them :0 i picked up a TRU RAY cap 3 TRU SPOKE donut caps and a set of 5 TRU SPOKE small octagon caps N.O.S in the box a couple of FIRME and Q-VO magazines a small donut steering wheel and some other stuff there was alot of people selling and it was hot i will post pictures later


----------



## robs68

dont know why noone has got them yet...this is layitlow.com people arent willing to pay for good shit here...they think its a dollar store here....... :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:yessad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 19 2008, 05:38 PM~11911246
> *dont know why noone has got them yet...this is layitlow.com people arent willing to pay for good shit here...they think its a dollar store here....... :angry:
> *


EVERYBODY WANTS WHEELS, THEN A NICE SET COMES UP FOR SALE,,,,,,,,,THEN ALL YOU HERE IS THE SOUND OF CRICKETS!

THIS IS NOT A WHOLE LOT OF MONEY FOR A SET, AS HARD AS THESE ARE TO FIND,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 03:46 PM~11910769
> *anybody picked up anything at pomona there was a set of crossed lace TRU RAYS with dome caps and flag stickers 14x7 reversed on some ugly black walls dude was asking 1,000 o.b.o for them  :0  i picked up a TRU RAY cap 3 TRU SPOKE donut caps and a set of 5 TRU SPOKE small octagon caps N.O.S in the box a couple of FIRME and Q-VO magazines a small donut steering wheel and some other stuff there was alot of people selling and it was hot i will post pictures later
> *


WELL NO WONDER,,,,,,,,,YOU BOUGHT IT ALL!!!!


----------



## robs68

bumb that........ :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

i picked up a chain steering wheel,1967 schwinn sting ray ,6 nos bike headlights,some other shit too.....  

there was a 14x7 rev. tru ray there with a bald 520 for 5 bucks
also a 14 x 7 cross laced mclean there too.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 04:46 PM~11910769
> *anybody picked up anything at pomona there was a set of crossed lace TRU RAYS with dome caps and flag stickers 14x7 reversed on some ugly black walls dude was asking 1,000 o.b.o for them  :0  i picked up a TRU RAY cap 3 TRU SPOKE donut caps and a set of 5 TRU SPOKE small octagon caps N.O.S in the box a couple of FIRME and Q-VO magazines a small donut steering wheel and some other stuff there was alot of people selling and it was hot i will post pictures later
> *


Dam homes!! U get all the goodies...there Isnt shit down here in TX...Or at lest I cant find them  ....OOO by the way " How many cars do u have " ?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11911924
> *i picked up a chain steering wheel,1967 schwinn sting ray ,6 nos bike headlights,some other shit too.....
> 
> there was a 14x7 rev. tru ray there with a bald 520 for 5 bucks
> also a 14 x 7 cross laced mclean there too.
> *


shit,,,,,,,,,i guess i need to walk that swap faster


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: i have 2 cars ey caprice classics did you get the chain wheel on the first isle there was also a set of 64 impala stocks on 5.20s with the og hub caps dude wanted 150 for all 4 i would of picked them up but they had the bigger white wall me NO LIKE :barf:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2008, 06:51 PM~11912429
> *shit,,,,,,,,,i guess i need to walk that swap faster
> *


 :wave: were have you been


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 06:54 PM~11912466
> *:biggrin:  i have 2 cars ey caprice classics did you get the chain wheel on the first isle there was also a set of 64 impala stocks on 5.20s with the og hub caps dude wanted 150 for all 4 i would of picked them up but they had the bigger white wall  me NO LIKE  :barf:
> *


SAUL I WOULD HAVE TAKEN THEM 64 STOCKS, :angry: CONGRATS ON YOUR SCORE BY THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11912801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know what you can give me for xmas,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:21 PM~11912768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did `ol Donald miss those?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 07:55 PM~11912481
> *:wave: were have you been
> *


?? I`m right here,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 07:55 PM~11912481
> *:wave: were have you been
> *


I got that 75 rag in too!
nice car to old skool!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2008, 04:23 AM~11912801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, what diameter is that smallest donut? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

5" across


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2008, 04:03 PM~11916101
> *5" across
> *


That's crazy :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 05:54 PM~11912466
> *:biggrin:  i have 2 cars ey caprice classics did you get the chain wheel on the first isle there was also a set of 64 impala stocks on 5.20s with the og hub caps dude wanted 150 for all 4 i would of picked them up but they had the bigger white wall  me NO LIKE  :barf:
> *


damn u should call me i need some 64 stocks the 520s would be a lil addion


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2008, 05:51 PM~11912429
> *shit,,,,,,,,,i guess i need to walk that swap faster
> *


maybe but you pass up stuff that way i usally run the swapmeet at least 3 times


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11912801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KULERO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 20 2008, 12:21 PM~11918368
> *maybe but you pass up stuff that way i usally run the swapmeet at least 3 times
> *


I can only walk a few rows a a time anyway,,,,,,,,,,,, I`m still healing from a car accident


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11920907
> *I can only walk a few rows a a time anyway,,,,,,,,,,,, I`m still healing from a car accident
> *



When did you get into an accident? You okay? I hope all is well!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11912801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO PART WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, WOULD YOU?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

ther was aguy at turlock swap meet that had a clean set of 14 7 trus for 300 only bad thing they wer standards  got his number tho just in case


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 20 2008, 07:04 PM~11923609
> *YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO PART WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, WOULD YOU?
> *


i just did i sold one on ebay sat night buy it now for $50 bucks it went quick some jap bought it i have 2 left but am hanging on to them


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11912801
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11925457
> *i just did i sold one on ebay sat night buy it now for $50 bucks it went quick some jap bought it i have 2 left but am hanging on to them
> *


JAPS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11925457
> *i just did i sold one on ebay sat night buy it now for $50 bucks it went quick some jap bought it i have 2 left but am hanging on to them
> *



Damn, i've always been charged 2xs that...lol

I watched one hit $235 the other night....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 20 2008, 07:43 PM~11924200
> *ther was aguy at turlock swap meet that had a clean set of 14 7 trus  for 300      only bad thing they wer standards    got his number tho just in case
> *



i got a phone call about those, but didnt know they were standards.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 PM~11923434
> *When did you get into an accident? You okay? I hope all is well!
> *


 NOPE THIS WAS THE 2ND REAR END ACCIDENT ,,,,,,,,NOW I`M FUCKED FOR NOW,,
C3 AND C4 CERVICLE DISKS ARE ON MY SPINEL CORD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,PAINFUL!
DOC SAYS 2 YEARS TO HEAL THIS TIME! THE LAST ACCIDENT I WAS OUT 20 MONTHS BACK IN `04


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 AM~11927589
> *JAPS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 THAT`S OKAY :biggrin: 
if we ever visit over there i just need to bring the beans,,,,,,,,they already have the rice :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 20 2008, 07:43 PM~11924200
> *ther was aguy at turlock swap meet that had a clean set of 14 7 trus  for 300      only bad thing they wer standards     got his number tho just in case
> *


yup....same dude had some clean TruRays and a Bowman Reverb/Colorbar combo unit....... I started at the wrong end of the meet that day ,no score
:roflmao:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11925457
> *i just did i sold one on ebay sat night buy it now for $50 bucks it went quick some jap bought it i have 2 left but am hanging on to them
> *


I dont blame you, if you change your mind shoot me a pm . Im in fontuky. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11932418
> *yup....same dude had some clean TruRays and a Bowman Reverb/Colorbar combo unit....... I started at the wrong end of the meet that day ,no score
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 DAMN! :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 21 2008, 11:25 AM~11929752
> *THAT`S OKAY :biggrin:
> if we ever visit over there  i just need to bring the beans,,,,,,,,they already have the rice :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-W...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 PM~11935881
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-W...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


for that price, i would rather restore an original set, at least you will know what you have.
and these have too many spokes anyway. :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 AM~11938905
> *for that price, i would rather restore an original set, at least you will know what you have.
> and these have too many spokes  anyway. :uh:
> *



restoring an original set would be cheaper too!!!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2008, 10:40 AM~11939901
> *restoring an original set would be cheaper too!!!
> *


How much to restore a set?and who does them?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11932418
> *yup....same dude had some clean TruRays and a Bowman Reverb/Colorbar combo unit....... I started at the wrong end of the meet that day ,no score
> :roflmao:
> *


DAMN I MUSTA STARTED AT WRONG END TOO


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SO TODAY I WENT RIM SEARCHING.....WENT TO OLD RIM SHOP ASKED ABOUT TRU SPOKES TRU CLASSICS...OLD GUYS SAYS I DONT KNOW GO BACK ROOM AND CHECK.....SO I PICKED UP SET OF TRU SPOKES STANDARDS WITH 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS..AND EXTRA SET OF 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS....RIMS LOOKED OLD AS HELL FROM THE SHELF THEY WER SITTING...BRANG EM DOWN...NOS BRAND SPANKING NEW NEVER MOUNTED THEY HAD ABOUT 25 YRS OF DUST ON THEM...........THESE GOING IN A SAFE HIDING SPOT....THERES MORE IN THE OTHER BUILDING HE SAID COME BACK TOMORROW :biggrin: ALSO SET OF 15 8 ZENITHS PHASE 2..... SET OF 520S HE SAID NOT FOR SALE AND SET OF 560S HES GETTING READY FOR ME TOMORROW.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11958851
> *SO TODAY I WENT RIM SEARCHING.....WENT TO OLD RIM SHOP ASKED ABOUT TRU SPOKES TRU CLASSICS...OLD GUYS SAYS I DONT KNOW GO BACK ROOM AND CHECK.....SO I PICKED UP SET OF TRU SPOKES STANDARDS WITH 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS..AND EXTRA SET OF 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS....RIMS LOOKED OLD AS HELL FROM THE SHELF THEY WER SITTING...BRANG EM DOWN...NOS BRAND SPANKING NEW NEVER MOUNTED THEY HAD ABOUT 25 YRS OF DUST ON THEM...........THESE GOING IN A SAFE HIDING SPOT....THERES MORE IN THE OTHER BUILDING  HE SAID COME BACK TOMORROW :biggrin:  ALSO SET OF 15 8 ZENITHS PHASE 2.....  SET OF 520S HE SAID NOT FOR SALE AND SET OF 560S HES GETTING READY FOR ME TOMORROW.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

I JUST GOT BACK FROM A MISSION I PICKED UP A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSED WITH 1 TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFF BUT I HAD TO DRIVE OVER TO RIVERSIDE TO PICK THEM UP IT WAS WORTH IT GOT THEM FOR CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11958982
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM A MISSION I PICKED UP A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSED WITH 1 TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFF BUT I HAD TO DRIVE OVER TO RIVERSIDE TO PICK THEM UP IT WAS WORTH IT GOT THEM FOR CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *


DONT YOU ALWAYS??? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11958998
> *DONT YOU ALWAYS??? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW IT IS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11959025
> *YOU KNOW HOW IT IS
> *


OH YEAH!!! :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Oct 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11958851-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO TODAY I WENT RIM SEARCHING.....WENT TO OLD RIM SHOP ASKED ABOUT TRU SPOKES TRU CLASSICS...OLD GUYS SAYS I DONT KNOW GO BACK ROOM AND CHECK.....SO I PICKED UP SET OF TRU SPOKES STANDARDS WITH 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS..AND EXTRA SET OF 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS....RIMS LOOKED OLD AS HELL FROM THE SHELF THEY WER SITTING...BRANG EM DOWN...NOS BRAND SPANKING NEW NEVER MOUNTED THEY HAD ABOUT 25 YRS OF DUST ON THEM...........THESE GOING IN A SAFE HIDING SPOT....THERES MORE IN THE OTHER BUILDING  HE SAID COME BACK TOMORROW :biggrin:  ALSO SET OF 15 8 ZENITHS PHASE 2.....  SET OF 520S HE SAID NOT FOR SALE AND SET OF 560S HES GETTING READY FOR ME TOMORROW.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11958982
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM A MISSION I PICKED UP A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSED WITH 1 TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFF BUT I HAD TO DRIVE OVER TO RIVERSIDE TO PICK THEM UP IT WAS WORTH IT GOT THEM FOR CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *




DAMN!!! 

I SCORED A DOLLAR THAT WAS IN MY NEW UNIFORM PANTS YESTERDAY. TALK ABOUT A COME UP HUH :biggrin: I GOT A 20oz PEPSI ON MY BREAK TIME FOR FREE!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID FREE.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 24 2008, 08:46 AM~11961346
> *DAMN!!!
> 
> I SCORED A DOLLAR THAT WAS IN MY NEW UNIFORM PANTS YESTERDAY. TALK ABOUT A COME UP HUH :biggrin: I GOT A 20oz PEPSI ON MY BREAK TIME FOR FREE!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID FREE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11961346
> *DAMN!!!
> 
> I SCORED A DOLLAR THAT WAS IN MY NEW UNIFORM PANTS YESTERDAY. TALK ABOUT A COME UP HUH :biggrin: I GOT A 20oz PEPSI ON MY BREAK TIME FOR FREE!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID FREE.
> *


Shit!.. That's better than me...I haven't came up on anything! It's hard when Saul lives near by :angry: I can't even go to Pomona with him  ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

yeah you can you just walk behind a couple rows :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 24 2008, 01:09 PM~11963863
> *Shit!..  That's better than me...I haven't came up on anything! It's hard when Saul lives near by  :angry:  I can't even go to Pomona with him   .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


watch the 32 second mark :biggrin: thats what were gonna have to do to saul when he lives the swaps :biggrin: get him right when he did all the searching for us :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp2pRY_7x8k&feature=related


----------



## SAUL

HERES ONE OF THE TRUS I PICKED UP YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

DATED BACK TO 79 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 04:02 PM~11965374
> *HERES ONE OF THE TRUS I PICKED UP YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALRIGHT SAUL HOW WE GONNA DO THIS?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 24 2008, 04:30 PM~11965580
> *ALRIGHT SAUL HOW WE GONNA DO THIS?? LOL :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRY HIDING EITHER SAUL, LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11965748
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/891318915.html


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

man you guys keep finding reversed trus all i keep finding is standard :angry: found another set today for 60


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 24 2008, 07:14 PM~11966822
> *man you guys keep finding reversed trus  all i keep finding is standard :angry: found another set today for 60
> *


ey thats better than not finding anything


----------



## SUPREME69

im sure you guys seen these. i wonder if the seller is JUSTRITE??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spokes-...emZ290270236126


----------



## SAUL

:0 maybe i want the knock offs :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 07:20 PM~11966896
> *:0 maybe i want the knock offs :biggrin:
> *



WHAT KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## SAUL

you didnt see the 14 inch rims he has for sale on there too


----------



## djspydaz

anyone got one of these laying around that they don't need? i'm trying to find just one. hit me up and how much you want for it. don't care if it;s dirty or needs re-chroming, has tire or not...just need something similar that looks like this:


----------



## hot wheels

whats up saul! how u doingbro!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 24 2008, 07:30 PM~11967009
> *whats up saul! how u doingbro!
> *


aqui nomas how u been


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11966954
> *anyone got one of these laying around that they don't need?  i'm trying to find just one.  hit me up and how much you want for it.  don't care if it;s dirty or needs re-chroming, has tire or not...just need something similar that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/891764158.html here you go just peel the center sticker


----------



## hot wheels

chilling bro trying to get the monte ready for dem tru classics! :biggrin: bout time u guys started ur page to! Orale homeboy i might swing thru the glashous fest tomoroow! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

orale sounds good


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11958851
> *SO TODAY I WENT RIM SEARCHING.....WENT TO OLD RIM SHOP ASKED ABOUT TRU SPOKES TRU CLASSICS...OLD GUYS SAYS I DONT KNOW GO BACK ROOM AND CHECK.....SO I PICKED UP SET OF TRU SPOKES STANDARDS WITH 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS..AND EXTRA SET OF 3 WAY KNOCK OFFS....RIMS LOOKED OLD AS HELL FROM THE SHELF THEY WER SITTING...BRANG EM DOWN...NOS BRAND SPANKING NEW NEVER MOUNTED THEY HAD ABOUT 25 YRS OF DUST ON THEM...........THESE GOING IN A SAFE HIDING SPOT....THERES MORE IN THE OTHER BUILDING  HE SAID COME BACK TOMORROW :biggrin:  ALSO SET OF 15 8 ZENITHS PHASE 2.....  SET OF 520S HE SAID NOT FOR SALE AND SET OF 560S HES GETTING READY FOR ME TOMORROW.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit Mike, those been in hiding for years!! you found them Hahaha!!! last time I was there old man tossed me out of that vault and said none of the KO's were for sale that they all belonged to wheels.

NOS shite you just scored!!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 24 2008, 07:17 PM~11966859
> *im sure you guys seen these. i wonder if the seller is JUSTRITE??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spokes-...emZ290270236126
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

why cant i find any 14x7 or 14x6 5x4.5 trus? 

my 64 galaxie NEEDS EM!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2008, 09:03 PM~11967870
> *why cant i find any 14x7 or 14x6 5x4.5 trus?
> 
> my 64 galaxie NEEDS EM!!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## djspydaz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 06:34 PM~11967048
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/891764158.html here you go just peel the center sticker
> *


oh nice...thanks for the link. yea, i can get the knocks from there...but i'm still looking for a similar wheel/rim. it's a 13x7, 100 spokes...just want it to look similar to the ones i put pics of.


----------



## thapachuco

FYI,

In case you didnt know. on the new True Spokes website they advertise spacers. I just bought a 1in spacer and it looks and bolts up just like the originals. Looks to be even stronger than the OG ones.

got mine in 3days!

So if youre in need of a spacer hit them up, cost me $15. Small price to pay if you really wanna roll them


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU=SPOKES FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSED COMPLETE WITH SPACERS THEY COME WITH A SET OF N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE NOT N.O.S THERE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THEY STILL HOLD AIR THE SILICONE IS STILL INTACT THE SPARE DOES USE A INNER TUBE THESE RIMS ARE 5 AND 4 3/4 OR 5 ON 5 THAT MEANS THEY FIT ALL 60S IMPALAS MONTE CARLO OR GLASSHOUSES IM TAKING OFFERS I NEED THEM GONE TODAY


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 10:23 AM~11976053
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU=SPOKES FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSED COMPLETE WITH SPACERS THEY COME WITH A SET OF N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE NOT N.O.S THERE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THEY STILL HOLD AIR THE SILICONE IS STILL INTACT THE SPARE DOES USE A INNER TUBE THESE RIMS ARE 5 AND 4 3/4 OR 5 ON 5 THAT MEANS THEY FIT ALL 60S IMPALAS MONTE CARLO OR GLASSHOUSES IM TAKING OFFERS I NEED THEM GONE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 12:23 PM~11976053
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU=SPOKES FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSED COMPLETE WITH SPACERS THEY COME WITH A SET OF N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE NOT N.O.S THERE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THEY STILL HOLD AIR THE SILICONE IS STILL INTACT THE SPARE DOES USE A INNER TUBE THESE RIMS ARE 5 AND 4 3/4 OR 5 ON 5 THAT MEANS THEY FIT ALL 60S IMPALAS MONTE CARLO OR GLASSHOUSES IM TAKING OFFERS I NEED THEM GONE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SAUL

$250 for all 5 wheels and caps they have to goooooo :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

these are the caps they come with


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

250 ALL 5 WHEELS WITH K/O'S AND YOU GOT A DEAL


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :no: :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 12:54 PM~11976648
> *:biggrin:  :no:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

seems i wil need 14x6's due to clearance issues.. 

so if anyone ever has a set of 14x6 with 5x4.5 let me know


----------



## Firefly

Do you have better pics of each individual wheel Saul?

I might buy em from you and have you send em to Arizona, we have a car over there that's getting shipped out here.

Let me know.


----------



## SAUL

the rims SOLD about half hour ago


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 02:56 PM~11977307
> *the rims SOLD about half hour ago
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggr


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 24 2008, 08:26 PM~11967520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit Mike, those been in hiding for years!! you found them Hahaha!!! last time I was there old man tossed me out of that vault and said none of the KO's were for sale that they all belonged to wheels.
> 
> NOS shite you just scored!!
> *


thats because the old man was gone>>>>> :cheesy: i hit up his worker


----------



## robs68

shit......any one interested in sum trus lols...i need them gone asap...iam thinking one selling both my sets of 14x7s reversed...?


----------



## SAUL

TRIP OUT I JUST PICKED THEM UP 8 N.O.S EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS STILL IN THE WRAPER :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 09:38 PM~11980767
> *TRIP OUT  I JUST PICKED THEM UP 8 N.O.S EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS STILL IN THE WRAPER :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SCORE SAUL, AS USUAL :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS RYAN


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anybody have vol #11 in lps let me know..


----------



## robs68

:0 :0FS: used tru spoke caps with rainbow stickers....make me a offer :0 :0


----------



## robs68

and yes still have these fuckers.....lols......14x7s reversed $400 and shipping is going tobe at least $120 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

OK WHO BOUGHT THE CLASSIC CAPS ON EBAY


----------



## robs68

i did....nos :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2008, 07:43 PM~11989492
> *i did....nos :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2008, 07:43 PM~11989492
> *i did....nos :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: those were for me :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11990014
> *:angry:  those were for me :biggrin:
> *


snooze you lose  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

no shit huh :biggrin: i was snoozing


----------



## robs68

u want them? i just like buying shit....and sell it...i dont give a fuck lols....iam out and about for a color bar? :biggrin: i might post up a set of 5.60s and 5.20s up this week sometime....?maybe...? :loco:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: it all depends on how my paper situation is by the end of the week....


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 09:38 PM~11980767
> *TRIP OUT  I JUST PICKED THEM UP 8 N.O.S EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS STILL IN THE WRAPER :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul, let me know if your gonna off any of these East Side Story 8-tracks or if you have any used ones.


----------



## SAUL

I just bought these i didnt think they came out on 8 track these are brand new still in plastic im keeping these 4 more and i complete the collection


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11990841
> *I just bought these i didnt think they came out on 8 track these are brand new still in plastic im keeping these 4 more and i complete the collection
> *


Kool, let me know if you ever get extras.


----------



## SAUL

SIMON


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 28 2008, 06:02 AM~11990516
> *u want them? i just like buying shit....and sell it...i dont give a fuck lols....iam out and about for a color bar? :biggrin: i might post up a set of 5.60s and 5.20s up this week sometime....?maybe...? :loco:
> *


I have one for you. Ted Wells Colorsonic, not one of them repros. Full face with the sensitivity knob on the side. 

It's on eBay right now 399.00, free shipping. If you mention you're on layitlow I'll throw in a free lense.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...91712&viewitem=


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2008, 04:47 AM~11992507
> *I have one for you. Ted Wells Colorsonic, not one of them repros. Full face with the sensitivity knob on the side.
> 
> It's on eBay right now 399.00, free shipping. If you mention you're on layitlow I'll throw in a free lense.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...91712&viewitem=
> *



ted wells bars are repops.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 06:08 PM~11994014
> *ted wells bars are repops.
> *


True, but they look way better than those MDTC repops. The bulbs in those are too big, causing the light not to 'flow' (if that makes any sense, don't know how to explain it) as nice as Ted's bars do.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11994164
> *True, but they look way better than those MDTC repops. The bulbs in those are too big, causing the light not to 'flow' (if that makes any sense, don't know how to explain it) as nice as Ted's bars do.
> *



MDTC IS THAT THE BARS BOWTIE CONNECTION SELL? THOSE ARE SUPPOSE TO BE CLOSER TO THE ORIGINAL COLOR BARS.


----------



## robs68

iam confused so which ones are the og ones? i dont buy repo shit...i love the og


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 28 2008, 07:46 PM~11994944
> *iam confused so which ones are the og ones? i dont buy repo shit...i love the og
> *


O.G ones are Bomans, get ready to dish out $1000

Are there original colorsonics too? Because I've never seen an orginal colorsonic for sale, only the ones Ted sells.


----------



## robs68

$1000 huh....shit i just might do that... :biggrin: just messing.....


----------



## SAUL

YUP MY IS FOR SALE $1300 FOR MY BOMAN


----------



## robs68

HYMMM....$1300 FOR A COLOR BAR OR A BLACK MAGIC PESCO PUMP SET UP? SORRY I THINK IAM GONNA GO FOR THE REPO.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 28 2008, 12:39 PM~11995840
> *YUP MY IS FOR SALE $1300 FOR MY BOMAN
> *


I GOT A BOWMAN AND A COLORSONIC BOTH ARE OG AND I PAID A VERY HIGH PRICE FOR BOTH HOWEVER IF YOU WANT OG AND NEAR PERFECT YOU BETTER BE READY TO PAY THAT PRICE, BUT THEY ARE TRULY AWESOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damnit, no 14x6s.... still! hahah,... im startin to hate my galaxie


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I got a Ted Wells colorsonic in chrome and love it. I have different colored lens I use on it too (right now its blue). I figured fuck it this stuff is aftermarket anyway whats the harm of new aftermarket over vintage aftermarket. I would rather have the old stuff but cant afford it all. I dont think any one will talk too much shit since I already rock Pescos and Rays anyway.

Ill find me an old one some day untill then Im gonna rock the shit outa this one.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2008, 11:16 AM~11995189
> *O.G ones are Bomans, get ready to dish out $1000
> 
> Are there original colorsonics too? Because I've never seen an orginal colorsonic for sale, only the ones Ted sells.
> *



MY ORIGINAL COLORSONIC


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I wonder if I can find that diamond style lens


----------



## touchdowntodd

man i want a color bar bad


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 28 2008, 03:51 PM~11997754
> *I wonder if I can find that diamond style lens
> *



someone told me that i could use the covers for the lights they have like in schools or stores?? not sure how to describe that, i think the color bars that bowtie connection sells have this lens too!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 04:04 PM~11997877
> *someone told me that i could use the covers for the lights they have like in schools or stores?? not sure how to describe that, i think the color bars that bowtie connection sells have this lens too!!
> *



aaaahhhh the drop light covers! Hard part will be finding a thin version of it. 

Im on it, thanx!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 28 2008, 04:10 PM~11997936
> *aaaahhhh the drop light covers! Hard part will be finding a thin version of it.
> 
> Im on it, thanx!
> *



yeah, those are pretty thin to begin with might need something thicker?? anyhow a little "re-tooling" aint gonna hurt a "custom" car :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 29 2008, 12:34 AM~11997603
> *MY ORIGINAL COLORSONIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 03:34 PM~11997603
> *MY ORIGINAL COLORSONIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11997603
> *MY ORIGINAL COLORSONIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'mon Supreme, Sanco's as partial trade for the Tru's!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: ...... You can do it!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11997754
> *I wonder if I can find that diamond style lens
> *


I got some! A little dirty though!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 28 2008, 06:53 PM~11999582
> *I got some!  A little dirty though!
> *



Lets work a trade, PM sent.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11999570
> *C'mon Supreme, Sanco's as partial trade for the Tru's!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ...... You can do it!!
> *



As much as id like to, i cant. ill be kicking myself in the ass for years to come. if i were to let them go. im willing to pay the price for the trus instead of lose sancos as partial trade.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 08:47 PM~12000951
> *As much as id like to, i cant. ill be kicking myself in the ass for years to come. if i were to let them go. im willing to pay the price for the trus instead of lose sancos as partial trade.
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

i have a set of 3 bar tru spoke knock offs i might sell pm me with serious offers only


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12001449
> *i have a set of 3 bar tru spoke knock offs i might sell pm me with serious offers only
> *



IM *SERIOUS* THAT I WANT THEM SO HERES MY *OFFER* $49.95 :biggrin: J/K


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12001449
> *i have a set of 3 bar tru spoke knock offs i might sell pm me with serious offers only
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

wtf............ :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12000951
> *As much as id like to, i cant. ill be kicking myself in the ass for years to come. if i were to let them go. im willing to pay the price for the trus instead of lose sancos as partial trade.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12002177
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


YUP


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2008, 05:58 AM~12003791
> *YUP
> *


:0  ......... :angry:


----------



## Firefly

Robs68, those 14x7 reverse Tru-spokes, do you have good pics of each individual wheel? And what's the bolt pattern.

Maybe we can work out a trade with the colorbar (my colorbar + some cash for your wheels)


----------



## Firefly

Oh and you wouldn't have to ship the wheels, because we have a car in Phoenix that's getting shipped over here.


----------



## JustRite

set of 4 Tru=Spoke 3 bars


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 03:31 PM~12018036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 4 Tru=Spoke 3 bars
> 
> *



Dont really want to part with these as I have plenty of wheels that I really need them for but PM me serious offers...$$ is my favorite but wont rule out 'GREAT' instant(not think about it)trade.

trade ideas...

Colorbar
2 Bar older Zentih Ko's 
I need 1 adex(not adel) chrome dump
aircraft 
2 Bar older Dayton Ko's

or $$$$$ offers


----------



## robs68

:0 pm sent,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## robs68

talk to me.............? ill trade u wheels for a color bar....?maybe?pm me


----------



## SAUL

:0 NICE KNOCK OFFS


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 04:35 PM~12018580
> *:0 NICE KNOCK OFFS
> *


----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/894901517.html


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:05 PM~12019408
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/894901517.html
> *


hmmmm, do i need another set of 15's?? :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 03:31 PM~12018036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 4 Tru=Spoke 3 bars
> 
> *



SOLD  

robs68 just scored him some 3 bar Truz


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 05:13 PM~12019473
> *SOLD
> 
> robs68 just scored him some 3 bar Truz
> *


 :0 What's the trade...inquiring minds want to know!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

no trade........cash money baby.... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: sweet


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 03:31 PM~12018036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 4 Tru=Spoke 3 bars
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12021665
> *NICE
> *


Sup Spanky...get any more chrome adex in??


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 09:07 PM~12021688
> *Sup Spanky...get any more chrome adex in??
> *


NOPE man let me knok if you get animore tru spokes k/os like the ones you sold today?????? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12021733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: hey I need them more then you :angry: :angry:


----------



## HustlerSpank

any more 4sale ?????


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 06:13 PM~12019473
> *SOLD
> 
> robs68 just scored him some 3 bar Truz
> *


:angry:


----------



## robs68

i didnt need them...i wanted them...and i will have them soon :0 there is a difference between needing and wanting....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 30 2008, 09:16 PM~12021777
> *:angry:
> *


DONT GET AGUITADO HOMIE PICK OUT THE SET YOU LIKE 




















:biggrin: J/K


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12021893
> *DONT GET AGUITADO HOMIE PICK OUT THE SET YOU LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K
> *


pinche saul....your bad homie...lolz :0 :0 :0 j/k


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12021893
> *DONT GET AGUITADO HOMIE PICK OUT THE SET YOU LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K
> *



:worship:


----------



## robs68

robs68, JustRite, SAUL :0


----------



## SAUL

this picture needs to get updated theres another set of tru spoke knock offs another set of 3 tru classic caps with medallions and 7 more tru spoke donut caps and 1 tru ray cap and a set of 4 tru ray stickers N.O.S that are not in this picture maybe these weekend i will get them together for a new family shot :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

lols........u got me rolling man....i should of meet up with u this past weekend i was in burbank...with king of rims...


----------



## SAUL

am right up the street you could of stopped by said whats up i could of sent you home with a bag of trick or treat :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:33 PM~12022009
> *this picture needs to get updated theres another set of tru spoke knock offs another set of 3 tru classic caps with medallions and 7 more tru spoke donut caps and 1 tru ray cap and a set of 4 tru ray stickers N.O.S that are not in this picture maybe these weekend i will get them together for a new family shot  :cheesy:
> *



WANNA TRADE A TRU RAY MEDALLION FOR A CLASSIC MEDALLION? I NEED 1 CLASSIC TO COMPLETE MY SET.


----------



## robs68

maybe next time...ill hit u up... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 30 2008, 09:37 PM~12022061
> *WANNA TRADE A TRU RAY MEDALLION FOR A CLASSIC MEDALLION? I NEED 1 CLASSIC TO COMPLETE MY SET.
> *


let me check my inventory


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:40 PM~12022102
> *let me check my inventory
> *



LET ME KNOW...IM IN NO RUSH ANYWAYS. SEEN AS I DONT EVEN HAVE THE WHEELS *YET*.


----------



## robs68

1 Members: robs68 :loco:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12021893
> *DONT GET AGUITADO HOMIE PICK OUT THE SET YOU LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K
> *


:0 ..... DAMN SAUL.....YOU GOT A TRU SPOKE SHRINE :cheesy: WHERES THE CANDLES AND SCENTS?


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: this weekend i will lay them out


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:54 PM~12022273
> *:cheesy: this weekend i will lay them out
> *


SAUL ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW, BEEN BUSY YESTERDAY AND TODAY


----------



## Firefly

Thanks for the PM robs68, I'll let you know, cause the wheels would be for someone else, have to let him check it out first.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12021893
> *DONT GET AGUITADO HOMIE PICK OUT THE SET YOU LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K
> *



:worship:


----------



## JustRite

group shot....had a larger family photo but my photobucket is messed right now


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 31 2008, 11:13 AM~12025691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> group shot....had a larger family photo but my photobucket is messed right now
> *


    nice.............


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 31 2008, 11:20 AM~12025754
> *     nice.............
> *


1/2 of that is yours already :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i know......... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## JustRite

the 4 on top row I may be willing to seperate from wheels I had for sale if I get a decent $$ offer or trade. Driver quality but I havent polished them or anything yet.
Not quite as clean as other set but nice KO's.

I have a few pending offers on wheels from locals so keep the 3 bar offers solid.
Down to my last


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 31 2008, 05:54 PM~12029337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 on top row I may be willing to seperate from wheels I had for sale if I get a decent $$ offer or trade. Driver quality but I havent polished them or anything yet.
> Not quite as clean as other set but nice KO's.
> 
> I have a few pending offers on wheels from locals so keep the 3 bar offers solid.
> Down to my last
> 
> *


:wow: :0 :tears: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

2 Members: robs68, 64ssdrop


----------



## JustRite

looking for older working Zapco 360 amps for trade consideartion as well on these 3 bar Tru=Spoke ko's


----------



## robs68

shit....your selling another set? man i hope i got the good one... :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 31 2008, 10:12 PM~12030636
> *shit....your selling another set? man i hope i got the good one... :0
> *



i knew he had more than one set. justrite how many more you got put away in boxes? i dont mind having another set in the box :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

kos or donut caps?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 31 2008, 10:18 PM~12030665
> *kos or donut caps?
> *



3 bars


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 31 2008, 10:29 PM~12030752
> *3 bars
> *


naw homie...you got my only set in the original box

this is the set from my standards that didnt sell yet...if the wheels sell first then they go with them.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave:


----------



## JustRite

this is a set Ill consider selling or trade if i get something solid before I sell wheels.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 1 2008, 01:52 PM~12033878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a set Ill consider selling or trade if i get something solid before I sell wheels.
> *


whats up bro let me know??????????


----------



## SAUL

uffin: :wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 1 2008, 01:52 PM~12033878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a set Ill consider selling or trade if i get something solid before I sell wheels.
> *



Sold about time


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 1 2008, 08:14 PM~12035848
> *Sold  about time
> *


  SOLD


----------



## robs68

fuck i missed out.............lols....its okay thought not mad at all good come up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: nice set of knock offs


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

lmk if the deal falls through or something changes,


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 1 2008, 08:46 PM~12036066
> *fuck i missed out.............lols....its okay thought not mad at all good come up homie... :biggrin:
> *


how many more you want??? you building your stash???  
:roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 09:32 PM~12036399
> *:thumbsup: nice set of knock offs
> *


  Im ending up Tru=Capless ....getting harder and harder to find these days.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 1 2008, 10:59 PM~12036971
> *  Im ending up Tru=Capless ....getting harder and harder to find these days.
> *


i second that :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## robs68

are u talking about the caps...the circle ones? how much are these worth cherry!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 2 2008, 11:53 AM~12039207
> *are u talking about the caps...the circle ones? how much are these worth cherry!
> *


Well, any older Tru=Spoke stuff.I call the 3 bars caps most of the time as they dont really spin or knock off.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 10:28 AM~12038782
> *i second that  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


saul you know where all the good shits at!!


----------



## robs68

iam just asking how much there worth cause i know where to get a set...n.o.s :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 2 2008, 04:16 PM~12040512
> *iam just asking how much there worth cause i know where to get a set...n.o.s :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

x2 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 05:16 PM~12040822
> *x2 :0
> *


he probably is going through saul, lol :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

nope......i kick it with sum old school cats and they got sum nice lil stashes...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 2 2008, 06:05 PM~12041216
> *nope......i kick it with sum old school cats and they got sum nice lil stashes...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

lols.........dam i guess iam lying


----------



## HustlerSpank

:no:


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 2 2008, 06:22 PM~12041944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lowrider Hydraulics catalog?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 set of 3 bars and 1 set of donuts are for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin: 

hey, you dont have any of the plain 3 bars that have no Tru=Spoke cast in the center. Im suppose to have a lead on a plain set...just gotta be patient and wait it out.

did you notice those donut caps in my pics with the different Tru=Spoke lettering? I havent seen those in any adds before.

and those 2 bar swepts on the Starwires are the ones I use to see alot, dealer installed but they are not Tru=Spoke brand.Ive got a set of those....i think Hoppin' had a set also...I actually like those alot..I saw more lowriders with those in town then the 3 bars....saw more 3 bars on Trucks, ElCaminos and Camaros...muscle stuff.
That could be a regional thing tho.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 2 2008, 08:49 PM~12042728
> *1 set of 3 bars and 1 set of donuts are for me!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 2 2008, 07:53 PM~12042763
> *:0    :biggrin:
> 
> hey, you dont have any of the  plain 3 bars that have no Tru=Spoke cast in the center. Im suppose to have a lead on a plain set...just gotta be patient and wait it out.
> 
> did you notice those donut caps in my pics with the different Tru=Spoke lettering? I havent seen those in any adds before.
> 
> and those 2 bar swepts on the Starwires are the ones I use to see alot, dealer installed but they are not Tru=Spoke brand.Ive got a set of those....i think Hoppin' had a set also...I actually like those alot..I saw more lowriders with those in town then the 3 bars....saw more 3 bars on Trucks, ElCaminos and Camaros...muscle stuff.
> That could be a regional thing tho.
> *


There was alot of people using the 2 bar dome ko's back in the day. You can still get them, but they were probably made in the U.S.A. back then...now they are all china! There are also straight 3 bar smooth dome ko's like the 2 bars wich are hard to find now and they don't reproduce them now..they look good too!


Like these, but 3 bar stright.....


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 2 2008, 09:13 PM~12042996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the ones....mine are stamped USA and Off Road Use Only :dunno: 

but I know they came with the Tru=Spokes when bought new and on a pre Cragar set.


----------



## SAUL

THE COLLECTION IS FOR SALE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT


----------



## lo4lyf

so how can i get some spinners for my trus?


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 31 2008, 10:17 PM~12030660
> *i knew he had more than one set. justrite how many more you got put away in boxes? i dont mind having another set in the box :cheesy:
> *


ay fokker,you never got back to me on that pm.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 2 2008, 09:34 PM~12043215
> *those are the ones....mine are stamped USA and Off Road Use Only  :dunno:
> 
> but I know they came with the Tru=Spokes when bought new and on a pre Cragar set.
> *


I can get these NOS..............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 2 2008, 11:38 PM~12044198
> *I can get these NOS..............
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 09:51 PM~12043378
> *THE COLLECTION IS FOR SALE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT
> *


 :angry: then this thread will die  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

[/quote]
where can i get me a set like these? well actually 2......... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68+Nov 3 2008, 03:30 AM~12044735-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get me a set like these? well actually 2......... :biggrin: [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 2 2008, 10:38 PM~12044198
> *I can get these NOS..............
> *



There you go! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I've got some plain 3 bar spinners from Tru Spoke in og boxes...I got them from a guy who sells them for $60.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 09:51 PM~12043378
> *THE COLLECTION IS FOR SALE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me with the price, you know how we do it here!!!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 10:51 PM~12043378
> *THE COLLECTION IS FOR SALE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CABRON U KNOW I NEED CAPS FUCKER......


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 3 2008, 10:06 AM~12046283
> *I've got some plain 3 bar spinners from Tru Spoke in og boxes...I got them from a guy who sells them for $60.
> *


 :0 you mean in the blue Tru=Spoke box like in Supremes avatar??

pics???? :cheesy: 

those are worth having just for the box :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by badcayne+Nov 2 2008, 10:30 PM~12043759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ay fokker,you never got back to me on that pm.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NEVER GOT A PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Nov 3 2008, 03:30 PM~12049314
> *:0  you mean in the blue Tru=Spoke box like in Supremes avatar??
> 
> pics????  :cheesy:
> 
> those are worth having just for the box  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I THINK I ENJOY HAVING THE BOX MORE THAN I DO THE 3 BARS :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050975
> *NEVER GOT A PM
> SHIT I THINK I ENJOY HAVING THE BOX MORE THAN I DO THE 3 BARS :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, its got top fucking secret part #'s on the sides :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 11:51 PM~12043378
> *THE COLLECTION IS FOR SALE IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW much for the set of TruRay cross flag stickers ???


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2008, 05:19 PM~12050975
> *SHIT I THINK I ENJOY HAVING THE BOX MORE THAN I DO THE 3 BARS :cheesy:
> *


Then send them my way and keep the box! :biggrin: I'll even send you some generic 3 bars for weight in the box!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The record player is waiting for you! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:crying:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Nov 3 2008, 07:47 PM~12051859-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then send them my way and keep the box! :biggrin: I'll even send you some generic 3 bars for weight in the box!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :buttkick: DONT MY WHEELS COME WITH 3 BARS ALSO?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Nov 3 2008, 07:48 PM~12051871
> *The record player is waiting for you! :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEVER SAID YOU HAD A RECORD PLAYER.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2008, 07:09 PM~12052104
> *:buttkick: DONT MY WHEELS COME WITH 3 BARS ALSO?
> YOU NEVER SAID YOU HAD A RECORD PLAYER.
> *


Had 2 of them! Only 1 now...saving it for a special occassion! :biggrin: 
PM sent.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12042659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 PUTA MADRE, DEJA QUE TE LLEGE EL PINCHE CHILD SUPPORT Y A LA VERGA CON TODO ESO :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

I JUST BOUGHT THESE SOME IM GONNA HAVE DOUBLES OF. IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY OF THEM LET ME KNOW ILL SEE WHAT IM GONNA GET RID OF.  


X 1978 FEBURARY GREAT VOL II, #5 
X 1978 MAY GREAT VOL II, #8

X 1979 MAY GREAT 
X 1979 JUNE GOOD SOME WEAR 
X 1979 JULY GREAT LITTLE WEAR 
X 1979 AUGUST GREAT 
X 1979 SEPTEMBER FAIR TEAR FRONT PAGE 
X 1979 OCTOBER VERY POOR NO COVER, NO BACK PAG
X 1979 NOVEMBER GOOD SOME WEAR 
X 1979 DECEMBER GREAT

X 1980 JANUARY GOOD SOME WEAR, 3rd YR ANNIVERSARY
X 1980 FEBURARY GREAT SOME WEAR, GYPSY ROSE 
X 1980 MARCH GREAT 
X 1980 APRIL GREAT KARZY CAMINO, ELVIS CAR 
X 1980 MAY GREAT 
X 1980 JUNE GREAT 
X 1980 JULY GREAT 
X 1980 AUGUST GREAT RAGTOP RALPH 
X 1980 SEPTEMBER GREAT SPECIAL CAR SHOW ISSUE
X 1980 OCTOBER GREAT SOME WEAR 
X 1980 NOVEMBER FAIR TEAR FRONT PAGE 
X 1980 DECEMBER GREAT

X 1981 JANUARY GREAT 
X 1981 FEBURARY GREAT 4th YR ANNIVERSARY 
X 1981 MARCH GREAT 
X 1981 MAY GREAT 
X 1981 JUNE GREAT 
X 1981 JULY GOOD SOME FRONT PAGE TEAR 
X 1981 AUGUST GREAT 
X 1981 SEPTEMBER GREAT 
X 1981 OCTOBER GREAT 
X 1981 NOVEMBER GREAT 
X 1981/1982 DEC/JAN GREAT 2 MONTH SPECIAL

X 1982 JUNE GREAT 
X 1982 JULY/AUGUST GREAT 
X 1982 SEPTEMBER GREAT 
X 1982 OCTOBER GREAT 
X 1982 NOVEMBER GREAT 
X 1982 DECEMBER VERY POOR,NO COVER, NO BACK PAGE

X 1983 JANUARY GREAT 
X 1983 FEBURARY GREAT 
X 1983 MARCH GREAT 
X 1983 APRIL GREAT 
X 1983 JUNE/JULY POOR RIPPED BACK PAGE, FRONT GREA
X 1983 AUGUST GREAT CAR SHOW SUMMER 
X 1983 SEPTEMBER GREAT 
X 1983 NOVEMBER GREAT PHOENIX SUPER SHOW '83
X 1983 DECEMBER GREAT

X 1984 JANUARY GREAT 
X 1984 FEBURARY GOOD SOME WEAR 
X 1984 APRIL POOR RIPPED FRONT PAGE, NO BACK 
X 1984 MAY GREAT 
X 1984 JUNE GOOD SOME WEAR 
X 1984 JULY GOOD SOME CREASES 
X 1984 AUGUST GREAT 
X 1984 SEPTEMBER GOOD SOME WEAR 
X 1984 OCTOBER GREAT 
X 1984 NOVEMBER GREAT 
X 1984 DECEMBER GREAT 

X 1985 FEBURARY GREAT 
X 1985 MARCH GREAT 
X 1985 APRIL GREAT 
X 1985 MAY GREAT 
X 1985 JUNE GREAT 
X 1985 JULY GREAT 
X 1985 SEPTEMBER GREAT 
X 1985 OCTOBER GREAT 
X 1985 DECEMBER GREAT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 3 2008, 08:14 PM~12052175
> *Had 2 of them! Only 1 now...saving it for a special occassion! :biggrin:
> PM sent.
> *




What brand do you have? Mine is the ARC brand. It was made by RCA but that name was contracted out to Sears so they changed the name and sold it to other stores too. It worked great until the end of last winter when I think the needle went out.

I took it out in favor of the colorbar.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 3 2008, 07:58 PM~12052791
> *What brand do you have? Mine is the ARC brand. It was made by RCA but that name was contracted out to Sears so they changed the name and sold it to other stores too. It worked great until the end of last winter when I think the needle went out.
> 
> I took it out in favor of the colorbar.
> *


It is ARC also. 
PM sent.


----------



## ElMonte74'

so my jefas car is at the shop and she had to drive my ranfla this weekend to the store and when she came back the monte looked like this





































dropped just right in the rear :biggrin: looked good now i'm looking for something heavy to put in the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 3 2008, 08:23 PM~12052298
> *:0 PUTA MADRE, DEJA QUE TE LLEGE EL PINCHE CHILD SUPPORT Y A LA VERGA CON TODO ESO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 3 2008, 07:48 PM~12051871
> *The record player is waiting for you! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sssshhhhhh :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2008, 08:48 PM~12052658
> *I JUST BOUGHT THESE SOME IM GONNA HAVE DOUBLES OF. IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY OF THEM LET ME KNOW ILL SEE WHAT IM GONNA GET RID OF.
> X 1978 FEBURARY GREAT VOL II, #5
> X 1978 MAY GREAT VOL II, #8
> 
> X 1979 MAY GREAT
> X 1979 JUNE GOOD SOME WEAR
> X 1979 JULY GREAT LITTLE WEAR
> X 1979 AUGUST GREAT
> X 1979 SEPTEMBER FAIR TEAR FRONT PAGE
> X 1979 OCTOBER VERY POOR NO COVER, NO BACK PAG
> X 1979 NOVEMBER GOOD SOME WEAR
> X 1979 DECEMBER GREAT
> 
> X 1980 JANUARY GOOD SOME WEAR, 3rd YR ANNIVERSARY
> X 1980 FEBURARY GREAT SOME WEAR, GYPSY ROSE
> X 1980 MARCH GREAT
> X 1980 APRIL GREAT KARZY CAMINO, ELVIS CAR
> X 1980 MAY GREAT
> X 1980 JUNE GREAT
> X 1980 JULY GREAT
> X 1980 AUGUST GREAT RAGTOP RALPH
> X 1980 SEPTEMBER GREAT SPECIAL CAR SHOW ISSUE
> X 1980 OCTOBER GREAT SOME WEAR
> X 1980 NOVEMBER FAIR TEAR FRONT PAGE
> X 1980 DECEMBER GREAT
> 
> X 1981 JANUARY GREAT
> X 1981 FEBURARY GREAT 4th YR ANNIVERSARY
> X 1981 MARCH GREAT
> X 1981 MAY GREAT
> X 1981 JUNE GREAT
> X 1981 JULY GOOD SOME FRONT PAGE TEAR
> X 1981 AUGUST GREAT
> X 1981 SEPTEMBER GREAT
> X 1981 OCTOBER GREAT
> X 1981 NOVEMBER GREAT
> X 1981/1982 DEC/JAN GREAT 2 MONTH SPECIAL
> 
> X 1982 JUNE GREAT
> X 1982 JULY/AUGUST GREAT
> X 1982 SEPTEMBER GREAT
> X 1982 OCTOBER GREAT
> X 1982 NOVEMBER GREAT
> X 1982 DECEMBER VERY POOR,NO COVER, NO BACK PAGE
> 
> X 1983 JANUARY GREAT
> X 1983 FEBURARY GREAT
> X 1983 MARCH GREAT
> X 1983 APRIL GREAT
> X 1983 JUNE/JULY POOR RIPPED BACK PAGE, FRONT GREA
> X 1983 AUGUST GREAT CAR SHOW SUMMER
> X 1983 SEPTEMBER GREAT
> X 1983 NOVEMBER GREAT PHOENIX SUPER SHOW '83
> X 1983 DECEMBER GREAT
> 
> X 1984 JANUARY GREAT
> X 1984 FEBURARY GOOD SOME WEAR
> X 1984 APRIL POOR RIPPED FRONT PAGE, NO BACK
> X 1984 MAY GREAT
> X 1984 JUNE GOOD SOME WEAR
> X 1984 JULY GOOD SOME CREASES
> X 1984 AUGUST GREAT
> X 1984 SEPTEMBER GOOD SOME WEAR
> X 1984 OCTOBER GREAT
> X 1984 NOVEMBER GREAT
> X 1984 DECEMBER GREAT
> 
> X 1985 FEBURARY GREAT
> X 1985 MARCH GREAT
> X 1985 APRIL GREAT
> X 1985 MAY GREAT
> X 1985 JUNE GREAT
> X 1985 JULY GREAT
> X 1985 SEPTEMBER GREAT
> X 1985 OCTOBER GREAT
> X 1985 DECEMBER GREAT
> *


this was a good deal for $200 you cant go wrong this is a good start for a collection


----------



## ElMonte74'

anybody know where i can get some 3 bar ko's for appliances


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12054252
> *anybody know where i can get some 3 bar ko's for appliances
> *


 :0 

tuff one holmes...they are plastic and harder to find a set that isnt cracked or has the 'plastichrome' peeling off.Then there is the mounting adapter that is plastic and brittle also that you need for those.

good luck on those,you might need to run somethig else until a set turns up.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12054252
> *anybody know where i can get some 3 bar ko's for appliances
> *


I dont even have a super clean set myself.Been looking for awhile too.  
Ill keep my eyes open tho


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12054252
> *anybody know where i can get some 3 bar ko's for appliances
> *


I know where there are some here in Abq,I will check this week.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2008, 10:40 PM~12054011
> *this was a good deal for $200 you cant go wrong this is a good start for  a collection
> *



yup! ill be selling most of these since i already have most of them. but im alot closer of completing my set from 77-85


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Nov 4 2008, 01:21 AM~12054661-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> tuff one holmes...they are plastic and harder to find a set that isnt cracked or has the 'plastichrome' peeling off.Then there is the mounting adapter that is plastic and brittle also that you need for those.
> 
> good luck on those,you might need to run somethig else until a set turns up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i have the appliance dome cap for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 01:30 AM~12054698
> *I dont even have a super clean set myself.Been looking for awhile too.
> Ill keep my eyes open tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie. those spokes are clean i always wanted a set after i saw Cheech & Chong's Next Movie  .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 4 2008, 01:57 AM~12054755
> *I know where there are some here in Abq,I will check this week.
> *


  Thanks Jaime


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12054252
> *anybody know where i can get some 3 bar ko's for appliances
> *


hit up drunk rivie he has some clean ones! but you got to buy the rims aswell :biggrin: then you could sell the rims and you'll end up with some nice ko's


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 4 2008, 04:11 PM~12059606
> *hit up drunk rivie he has some clean ones! but you got to buy the rims aswell  :biggrin: then you could sell the rims and you'll end up with some nice ko's
> *


or i could keep both together and put my original appliances away :0


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## andrewlister

what type of wheels are these?


----------



## HustlerSpank

ROADSTER WIRE WHEEL


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SAUL




----------



## esco64

FOR SALE........ $$$$$$$ ALL FOUR WHEELS CLEAN, NEW TIRES .
LOCATED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. NO SHIPPING..........


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 01:33 AM~12067234
> *what type of wheels are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imitation Kelsey Hayes wheels with 58 impala spinner

very popular in the custom show circuit


----------



## ferns213

q vo guey


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Nov 5 2008, 10:08 PM~12076776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE........ $$$$$$$  ALL FOUR WHEELS CLEAN, NEW TIRES .
> LOCATED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.  NO SHIPPING..........
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 02:33 AM~12067234
> *what type of wheels are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL THESE FIT MY CIVIC????


----------



## SAUL

:0 FOR SALE CALL THE NUMBER ASK HOW MUCH


----------



## SAUL

ANOTHER ONE FOR SALE AM BUYING THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here is something to go with your old school spokes,chain steering wheels and color bars................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439900


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 5 2008, 10:27 PM~12077065
> *imitation  Kelsey Hayes wheels with 58 impala spinner
> 
> very popular in the custom show circuit
> *



damn man, you can tell that from these crap photos?
they look quite good, do they do them in a deep dish style? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 6 2008, 12:06 AM~12077958
> *damn man, you can tell that from these crap photos?
> they look quite good, do they do them in a deep dish style?  :biggrin:
> *


i belive they will do any sive you want! one guys at pomona said he could! 

they would look nice with some 59 impala spinners!

pretty much any custom rim place could get them so be careful with the prices.
i was going to put some on my 52 kustom but then i found some tru spokes for it! i was quoted $800 from one place and alL the way up to 2500 for what to me looked like the exact same rim! they are kinda like chinas every body says there chrome is better and thats why they are more expensive


----------



## hoppin62

Accessoryfreak, this is the OG 70's prism lens I told you I had.  












<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yUsRT9A_sUs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yUsRT9A_sUs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## HustlerSpank

whats up with this ones saul??


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 12:42 AM~12066974
> *OCTAGON WITH TRU RAY MEDALLIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

make an offer


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 05:38 PM~12084195
> *make an offer
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12084195
> *make an offer
> *


pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 06:19 PM~12084704
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

x2 :0


----------



## SAUL

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/908013135.html


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 6 2008, 06:12 PM~12083957
> *Accessoryfreak, this is the OG 70's prism lens I told you I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yUsRT9A_sUs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yUsRT9A_sUs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :0 I like the action pic.... always wanted a color organ for the home stereo. NICE!


----------



## SAUL

:yes: is that my color bar on the video hoppin62


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12086462
> *:yes: is that my color bar on the video hoppin62
> *


:nono: are those my Tru-Rays on your Monte? :0


----------



## SAUL

they can be for the right deal :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 08:00 AM~12088688
> *they can be for the right deal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 07:00 AM~12088688
> *they can be for the right deal :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 02:53 PM~12092347
> *:cheesy:  :uh:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$??????


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 7 2008, 05:14 PM~12093848
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

RAY PRICE SAUL????


----------



## SAUL

:nono: :nono: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 12:18 PM~12105203
> *:nono:  :nono:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ttt......... :0


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120332707115


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 11 2008, 07:15 PM~12129389
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120332707115
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 11 2008, 07:15 PM~12129389
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120332707115
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Droopy

:0 :0 :0 WOOOWWW Saul, those are some bad ass rides . luv the old school look ! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## robs68

my lil stash......lols
1 set of 13s skinnys 1 set of 14s skinnys 3/4 of a set of 14s 1 in nos
and my tru spokes ah...missing from pic are a set of 5.60s 14s skinnys and 1 set of nos 14s and another nos set on the way....  








lols


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/915665289.html


----------



## robs68

i guess ill just sell mine trus........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 13 2008, 03:09 PM~12148001
> *my lil stash......lols
> 1 set of 13s skinnys 1 set of 14s skinnys 3/4 of a set of 14s 1 in nos
> and my tru spokes ah...missing from pic are a set of 5.60s 14s skinnys and 1 set of nos 14s and another nos set on the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lols
> *


THE SAUL STARTER KIT, LOL :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD ROB :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 13 2008, 08:14 PM~12150830
> *THE SAUL STARTER KIT, LOL :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD ROB :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

BEFORE TRU=SPOKES


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

so i try to see if my 15 x7 standards would fit my rivi....nope! they say 5 51/2 wut the fuck? wut size iz gonna fit this frickin car..even tho ther 15s they look hella small next to my riv


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

different style star wire cover


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 13 2008, 09:31 PM~12151924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different style star wire cover
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 13 2008, 08:31 PM~12151924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different style star wire cover
> *



seen a set of those on ebay a few months back. was gonna get them just to have them. but something else popped up instead :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy

...........................................


----------



## 65_impalow

got my sets this month! 14x7 reverse (complete with spacers,spinners, and lug nuts)


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Nov 14 2008, 02:18 PM~12158063
> *got my sets this month! 14x7 reverse (complete with spacers,spinners, and lug nuts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Nov 14 2008, 02:18 PM~12158063
> *got my sets this month! 14x7 reverse (complete with spacers,spinners, and lug nuts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/914127314.html


----------



## robs68

are those the ones i sold u>?  
holly shit...my stash just added a set of 13s 1in white with 13in spokes  








:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL

am going to call this guy up maybe he will buy my collection :0 :biggrin: http://santafe.craigslist.org/pts/916479674.html


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2008, 05:27 PM~12159531
> *am going to call this guy up maybe he will buy my collection :0  :biggrin: http://santafe.craigslist.org/pts/916479674.html
> *


Cuanto for some Knockoff's Saul :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Jaime from new mex


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 14 2008, 06:48 PM~12160229
> *Cuanto for some Knockoff's Saul :biggrin:
> *


  am not ready to let them go  not yet  i will keep u in mind


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2008, 06:59 PM~12160327
> * am not ready to let them go   not yet  i will keep u in mind
> *


  thats cool, keep me posted


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 14 2008, 06:52 PM~12160274
> *Jaime from new mex
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 14 2008, 08:25 PM~12161083
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 14 2008, 04:49 PM~12159180
> *are those the ones i sold u>?
> *


yea. them n some others... they cleaned up real nice!


----------



## 65_impalow

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/917874143.html


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 14 2008, 06:48 PM~12160229
> *Cuanto for some Knockoff's Saul :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2008, 08:36 PM~12161157
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP!!!


----------



## SAUL

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/919902737.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

ssshhhhh hoppin62 is here :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 15 2008, 05:10 PM~12166357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 I can snap my carrot to that. :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 15 2008, 03:28 PM~12166448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ssshhhhh hoppin62 is here :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Nov 15 2008, 03:54 PM~12166607
> *:0 I can snap my carrot to that. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anyone have any Tru Classic stckers or medallions they are willing to sell or part with please get at me!!

Thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

tru classics with tru ray caps :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

i love this LTD


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GREAT PICS AS USUAL SAUL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 15 2008, 06:34 PM~12167213
> *Anyone have any Tru Classic stckers or medallions they are willing to sell or part with please get at me!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


I got one today that that has a black background with gold wreath/lettering that says "classic",not sure the story on it but its your for $20 shiipped.I have never seen one before.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 15 2008, 06:39 PM~12167254
> *tru classics with tru ray caps  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did they make cross lace Tru Rays?A guy keeps telling they did but dont remember them.


----------



## SAUL

YUP CROSSED


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks ese,that catalog is wicked!They even included two lows.


----------



## SAUL

GRACIAS


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 15 2008, 07:54 PM~12167360
> *I got one today that that has a black background with gold wreath/lettering that says "classic",not sure the story on it but its your for $20 shiipped.I have never seen one before.
> *


Is it the same size as the Tru Ray stickers??


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 16 2008, 10:30 AM~12171128
> *Is it the same size as the Tru Ray stickers??
> *


its a cunt hair smaller


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2008, 03:42 AM~12167280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's badass!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that was a gang of Ray's Classic's and Spokes!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 16 2008, 09:54 PM~12176334
> *that was a gang of Ray's Classic's and Spokes!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 16 2008, 10:26 AM~12171393
> *its a cunt hair smaller
> *


Did smeone say cunt?? :0 .... where?? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

hno:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2008, 10:07 PM~12175697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIDOW


----------



## SAUL

SOMEBODY JUMP ON THESE :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lot-of-3-TR...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2008, 09:08 PM~12186258
> *SOMEBODY JUMP ON THESE :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lot-of-3-TR...sQ5fAccessories
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

You get those Tru Spokes yet Spank?


----------



## Droopy

looking to buy 14x7 tru's . must fit chevy . what do you got willing to sell. let me know.


----------



## robs68

heres my set......







 
and i got a set of 5.20s for my trus







:0 
but lets see by christmas time....i might sell...as as set.......might....? :uh:


----------



## robs68

1 Members: robs68


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:48 PM~12192286
> *looking to buy 14x7 tru's .  must fit chevy . what do you got willing to sell. let me know.
> *


SET OF TRU CLASSICS 14 X 7 LMK


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 18 2008, 03:18 PM~12193091
> *SET OF TRU CLASSICS 14 X 7 LMK
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 18 2008, 11:38 AM~12191078
> *You get those Tru Spokes yet Spank?
> *


fuck no i cant find any but im still looking


----------



## robs68

nice one spank....


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

EVEN BETTER


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THE BEST STYLE OF SPOKE RIMS EVER MADE




























:yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 18 2008, 09:50 PM~12197138
> *fuck no i cant find any  but im still looking
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## Zappo90744




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 19 2008, 05:21 PM~12199732
> *
> *


Fixed it for ya  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...67408&viewitem=


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 19 2008, 12:34 AM~12198493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are u doing with these zappo?


----------



## touchdowntodd

i will have something to post here as soon as it arrives... hheeheeh.. 

i finnaly found what i wanted...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm looking for a nice set. I have some 72 spoke X-laced all chrome Z's I might trade.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 19 2008, 12:25 PM~12202128
> *i will have something to post here as soon as it arrives... hheeheeh..
> 
> i finnaly found what i wanted...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 19 2008, 01:10 PM~12202017
> *what are u doing with these zappo?
> *


Not mine.....I wish!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 19 2008, 01:33 PM~12202174
> *:0  :0
> *


hehehhee.. dont wory, you guys probably wont even like em.. 

a lil different.. but trus fo sho... just not the normal backspace and all (no not lip lace, those are fugly haha)


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 19 2008, 01:45 PM~12202260
> *hehehhee.. dont wory, you guys probably wont even like em..
> 
> a lil different.. but trus fo sho... just not the normal backspace and all (no not lip lace, those are fugly haha)
> *



Your crazy I used to run standard Appliance. Nothing wrong with standard they look good especially on your car where a specific backspacing is needed.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 19 2008, 12:56 PM~12202339
> *Your crazy I used to run standard Appliance. Nothing wrong with standard they look good especially on your car where a specific backspacing is needed.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

no standards are coo with me too.. 

and yeah i know i need it! hahaha.. 

just meant the ones laced way out on the lip, like NO lip showing, maybe im talkin in circles here hahaa... but u guys know what i mean.. 

i should have pics in about 5 days when they get here, then i gotta try the secret lemon juice trick i learned from a homie cause 2 are a lil iffy atleast in the pics i got... but they can always end up on back til i can redo em if they are rough in person.. 

we will see

complete though, down to the lug nuts, so im happy, and they were a DEAL


----------



## 65_impalow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-true-sp...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## hoppin62

Original Tru-Spoke Spin-on ko.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 12:12 AM~12204115
> *Original Tru-Spoke Spin-on ko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 07:04 PM~12205147
> *
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

:0 pinto


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 07:23 PM~12205257
> *:0 pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 19 2008, 05:12 PM~12204115
> *Original Tru-Spoke Spin-on ko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice now thats nice to have a set


----------



## robs68

just a question? has anyone ever seen 5.20 blackwalls?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 19 2008, 08:23 PM~12206614
> *just a question? has anyone ever seen 5.20 blackwalls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah... there on the backside of the 5.20! ........ :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 08:23 PM~12205257
> *:0 pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 19 2008, 11:09 PM~12207179
> *yeah... there on the backside of the 5.20!  ........      :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: smart ass :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 08:23 PM~12205257
> *:0 pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAD TO BE A DAMN MEXICAN :uh:


----------



## 65_impalow

for sale or trade lot 4 a complete set of classics

15x7standard

















15x8standard

















14x7reverse

















lot of 7 tru's


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 19 2008, 10:09 PM~12207179
> *yeah... there on the backside of the 5.20!  ........      :biggrin:
> *


lols


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Nov 20 2008, 12:10 PM~12211126
> *for sale or trade lot 4 a complete set of classics
> 
> 15x7standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x8standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x7reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lot of 7 tru's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE 14X7 REVERSEPM SENT


----------



## touchdowntodd

i bet homie sent me an email on those 3... 

i had a WTB on craigslist here, and got a message from cali on 3 nice ones.. lookin just like those!

damn, need some standards!


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 20 2008, 03:39 PM~12212858
> *i bet homie sent me an email on those 3...
> 
> i had a WTB on craigslist here, and got a message from cali on 3 nice ones.. lookin just like those!
> 
> damn, need some standards!
> *


probably was me. gl on your search


----------



## hoppin62

Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished. :biggrin: It's been 8 months!


----------



## 65_impalow

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 06:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much they charge to do that?


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Nov 20 2008, 12:10 PM~12211126
> *
> 
> 15x7standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending waitin on payment/pick up


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 05:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 05:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look great sammy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow+Nov 20 2008, 04:27 PM~12213736-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 04:30 PM~12213768
> *how much they charge to do that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1000... I think they charge around $300 a wheel. If you take
> more than one set to them, they will work with you on the price.
> They take a long time though.
> And that doesn't include the ko's! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 05:41 PM~12214400
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:53 PM~12214515
> *look great sammy!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 04:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RJ67 These were the ones I got from you! :wave:


----------



## Droopy

:0 wow !! thats nice


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 20 2008, 07:58 PM~12215235
> *:0 wow !!  thats nice
> *


xs2


----------



## gold rush

Wheels look great :biggrin: For $300 a Wheel do they put new Outers,Nips,Spokes & Rechromed hubs? or what are you getting for your money? and if you paid $1000 how many sets did you take to get that discount? Sorry for all the Questions I just wanna know for future reference


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12216847
> *Wheels look great  :biggrin:  For $300 a Wheel do they put new Outers,Nips,Spokes & Rechromed hubs? or what are you getting for your money? and if you paid $1000 how many sets did you take to get that discount?  Sorry for all the Questions I just wanna know for future reference
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Maverick

Beautiful


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 06:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Corndaddy

:0 DE AQUELLAS! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217383
> *:0 DE AQUELLAS!  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA PERDIDO :wave:


----------



## Corndaddy

WUT UP HOMIE! Divorce bs just tryin to get my stuff together. BTW anyone have a set of tru ray caps for sale?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 20 2008, 11:06 PM~12217520
> *WUT UP HOMIE! Divorce bs just tryin to get my stuff together. BTW anyone have a set of tru ray caps for sale?
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 21 2008, 12:06 AM~12217520
> *WUT UP HOMIE! Divorce bs just tryin to get my stuff together. BTW anyone have a set of tru ray caps for sale?
> *


I might...i'll keep you posted!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 08:13 PM~12214732
> *RJ67 These were the ones I got from you!  :wave:
> *



That he got from me   :angry: :angry:  :cheesy: 

damnn they look good and turned out nice..

Sammy, please pm me your number cause i have a couple of questions.
Thanks


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dunno if its a repost


----------



## OLDTIME47

DAMMIT!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Droopy+Nov 20 2008, 06:58 PM~12215235-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 wow !!  thats nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12215512
> *xs2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by gold [email protected] 20 2008, 09:03 PM~12216847
> *Wheels look great  :biggrin:  For $300 a Wheel do they put new Outers,Nips,Spokes & Rechromed hubs? or what are you getting for your money? and if you paid $1000 how many sets did you take to get that discount?  Sorry for all the Questions I just wanna know for future reference
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To keep the wheel original, they use what they can from your old wheel. They replace bent or broken spokes as needed. Your hub is used and so is your dish, unless the dish is bent to fuck, then they would make you a new one. (costs more!)They gave me that price on the second set that I took. It may seem expensive to some, but it's the only place that I have seen their work. I'm gonna try another place that someone told me about for my 14 X 8's.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 21 2008, 04:23 AM~12219029
> *That he got from me     :angry:  :angry:    :cheesy:
> 
> damnn they look good and turned out nice..
> 
> Sammy, please pm me your number cause i have a couple of questions.
> Thanks
> *


Don't forget, they also came from Saul somewhere along the lines! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 07:09 PM~12214677
> *
> $1000... I think they charge around $300 a wheel. If you take
> more than one set to them, they will work with you on the price.
> They take a long time though.
> And that doesn't include the ko's!  :0
> :wave:
> 
> *


damn those are nice weres gboys?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2008, 02:59 PM~12223070
> *
> 
> To keep the wheel original, they use what they can from your old wheel. They replace bent or broken spokes as needed. Your hub is used and so is your dish, unless the dish is bent to fuck, then they would make you a new one. (costs more!)They gave me that price on the second set that I took. It may seem expensive to some, but it's the only place that I have seen their work. I'm gonna try another place that someone told me about for my 14 X 8's.
> Don't forget, they also came from Saul somewhere along the lines!  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ALL COME FROM SAUL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINES!!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 21 2008, 05:24 PM~12224659
> *damn those are nice  weres gboys?
> *


Bell Gardens, California


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2008, 06:36 PM~12224780
> *THEY ALL COME FROM SAUL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINES!!! :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2008, 05:36 PM~12224780
> *THEY ALL COME FROM SAUL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINES!!! :biggrin: LOL
> *



the ones i sold to hoppin62 that went to europe didnt come from saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:uh: I was just packing a set of tru classic caps with medallions for you as a christmas gift but after what you said am changing the address there going to invisible empire now


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2008, 08:11 PM~12225993
> *:uh: I was just packing a set of tru classic caps with medallions for you as a christmas gift but after what you said am changing the address there going to invisible empire now
> *



 AND I WAS GONNA SEND YOU MY OG COLORSONIC....BUT I GUESS ILL SEND THAT TO HOPPIN62 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: he will send it to me or ill go pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2008, 08:27 PM~12226114
> *:cheesy: he will send it to me or ill go pick it up :biggrin:
> *



IN THAT CASE ILL JUST LET IT KEEP COLLECTING DUST IN MY CLOSET :biggrin: UNTIL ITS DEBUT IN THE '69.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Nov 21 2008, 08:23 PM~12226076-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND I WAS GONNA SEND YOU MY OG COLORSONIC....BUT I GUESS ILL SEND THAT TO HOPPIN62 :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 08:27 PM~12226114
> *:cheesy: he will send it to me or ill go pick it up :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:34 PM~12226165
> *IN THAT CASE ILL JUST LET IT KEEP COLLECTING DUST IN MY CLOSET :biggrin: UNTIL ITS DEBUT IN THE '69.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm taking all the toys away until you guys can all play nice again!!!

Once they come East tho they aint never come back...so grow up.


----------



## robs68




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## touchdowntodd

my trus come monday... 

cant wait


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 22 2008, 12:18 PM~12229928
> *my trus come monday...
> 
> cant wait
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 22 2008, 12:31 AM~12227119
> *I'm taking all the toys away until you guys can all play nice again!!!
> 
> Once they come East tho they aint never come back...so grow up.
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2008, 09:11 PM~12225993
> *:uh: I was just packing a set of tru classic caps with medallions for you as a christmas gift but after what you said am changing the address there going to invisible empire now
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 22 2008, 11:18 AM~12229928
> *my trus come monday...
> 
> cant wait
> *


Where are they coming from?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 22 2008, 08:19 PM~12232635
> *Where are they coming from?
> *


SAULS HOUSE, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

east coast.... i believe its the only area of the country Saul hasnt bought everything from yet!

got em in trade.. which is coo cause i got $0 right now... my job is on some bs,,.,, its FUCKING GAY


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> east coast.... i believe its the only area of the country Saul hasnt bought everything from yet!
> 
> I'm holding the East Coast down like my dick when i'm pissin ya dig :biggrin:
> 
> Saul connected all over......Tru La Familia


----------



## hoppin62

Please, no holding your dicks when your in this topic :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 22 2008, 11:59 PM~12233855
> *Please, no holding your dicks when your in this topic  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2008, 06:36 PM~12224780
> *THEY ALL COME FROM SAUL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINES!!! :biggrin: LOL
> *


no they dont :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## touchdowntodd

still wanna find some 14x7 tru standards eventually once i get money straight... 

im hopin these classics will be decent... 

14x7 standard classics with MINT caps... 

oops, let the cat outta the bag!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 23 2008, 11:15 AM~12235319
> *still wanna find some 14x7 tru standards eventually once i get money straight...
> 
> im hopin these classics will be decent...
> 
> 14x7 standard classics with MINT caps...
> 
> oops, let the cat outta the bag!
> *


NICE!!! LETS SEE SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET YOUR NEW TOYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2008, 07:44 AM~12234537
> *no they dont  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, POINT TAKEN!! THANKS FOR THE STICKERS, THEY ARE PERFECT!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ill get pics up right away when i have em... they arrive tomorow, but over by my moms.. i get my shit shipped there cause she dont work so always someone to sign... 

in the mean time, got these today off a friend taht owed me a lil money... 13s with the hard to find disco'd remingtons!


----------



## SAUL

here you go 14x7 standard they look clean too  http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/930433908.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

saw those, pretty sure tehy were the ones that were on ebay for a long time... had 3 bars on em for $350 buy it now, but dude swore it would be $150 to ship em to me so too much cash.. 

buy em for me for xmas, or go offer him $250 and store em, we'll work out a trade later! ;0)


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/929331941.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 23 2008, 12:15 PM~12235319
> *still wanna find some 14x7 tru standards eventually once i get money straight...
> 
> im hopin these classics will be decent...
> 
> 14x7 standard classics with MINT caps...
> 
> oops, let the cat outta the bag!
> *



I got some 14x7's that are still in the boxes i was going to list sometime this week but i can hold them for you esp CAUSE OF THE HOLIDAYS....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 23 2008, 06:42 PM~12238209
> *I got some 14x7's that are still in the boxes i was going to list sometime this week but i can hold them for you esp CAUSE OF THE HOLIDAYS....
> *



:0


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 23 2008, 07:42 PM~12238209
> *I got some 14x7's that are still in the boxes i was going to list sometime this week but i can hold them for you esp CAUSE OF THE HOLIDAYS....
> *


u got pm... i have a local buyer for the supremes


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 23 2008, 03:58 PM~12236370
> *ill get pics up right away when i have em... they arrive tomorow, but over by my moms.. i get my shit shipped there cause she dont work so always someone to sign...
> 
> in the mean time, got these today off a friend taht owed me a lil money... 13s with the hard to find disco'd remingtons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are clean always wanted some for my car :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

even my wagon sits on spokes and 5.20s :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:cool:


----------



## ElMonte74'

thats tight :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 23 2008, 10:51 PM~12239845
> *thats tight :cheesy:
> *


THANKS ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 11:57 PM~12239880
> *THANKS ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 65_impalow

for sale or trade lot 4 a complete set of classics
want them all sold by thurs. nite/ fri. morn

15x7standard $30

















15x8standard $175

















14x7reverse $250

















lot of 7 tru's $425


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Damn, I need a set of Trus with some 5.20's


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

anyone seen the 5.20s on ebay this is the item number 150311167580


----------



## touchdowntodd

those 520s are clean lookin... 

damnit man, i need your candy'd out wagon!


----------



## robs68

yeah......his reserve is $800...for a set of used 5.20s......fuck that.......


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahaha, FUCK THAT!

maybe in 10 years hahaha... 

id ride new ones all day for $360 before that!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 24 2008, 06:57 PM~12247818
> *hahaha, FUCK THAT!
> 
> maybe in 10 years hahaha...
> 
> id ride new ones all day for $360 before that!
> *


:yes: X2


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 24 2008, 08:57 PM~12248528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 24 2008, 08:14 PM~12248005
> *:yes: X2
> *


whats up sammy!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 23 2008, 11:10 PM~12238964
> *u got pm... i have a local buyer for the supremes
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 24 2008, 08:30 PM~12248979
> *whats up sammy!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

so my trus were in milwaukee, 10 miles from me at the ups hub.. 

then this morning i wake up thinkin im gonna get em today, and they are in fuckin mississippi~!

885 miles over night in the WRONG direction!

FUCK! 

ups apologized and is refunding me... but wtf, i wanna see how they are!


----------



## 65_impalow

15x8standard $125 must go! only 3 rims


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 26 2008, 09:52 AM~12263474
> *so my trus were in milwaukee, 10 miles from me at the ups hub..
> 
> then this morning i wake up thinkin im gonna get em today, and they are in fuckin mississippi~!
> 
> 885 miles over night in the WRONG direction!
> 
> FUCK!
> 
> ups apologized and is refunding me... but wtf, i wanna see how they are!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll--I can officially say Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 26 2008, 10:23 PM~12270719
> *Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll--I can officially say Happy Thanksgiving!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 26 2008, 09:23 PM~12270719
> *Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll--I can officially say Happy Thanksgiving!!
> *


What's up turkey! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 26 2008, 10:53 PM~12271018
> *What's up turkey!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:08 PM~12271210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL YOUR MAKING THE REST OF THE CLASS JEALOUS!!LOL


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:37 PM~12271604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE :0


----------



## SAUL

those are 15" trus


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 27 2008, 12:40 AM~12271644
> *NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE :0
> *


x2!!! i like those


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:37 PM~12271604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They just don't give me they same feel  but that's my $ 0.02


----------



## 65_impalow

all still for sale till saturday.... if not sold im goin to keep them and "maybe" repost later next year...maybe. will not wait 4 responses anymore. 1st come 1st serve

(1) 15x7standard $30

















(3) 15x8standard $125

















(3) 14x7reverse $250


----------



## robs68

whats the bolt size? on them 14s reverse? are those the ones i sold u?


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 27 2008, 08:48 AM~12273694
> *whats the bolt size? on them 14s reverse? are those the ones i sold u?
> *


i dnt think they are. i've went thru a few in the past month. but they are the same as the ones you sold me


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1%3D%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 05:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!! THANKS SAMMY :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:45 PM~12279607
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt
> *


Needed cash homie the holidays are here!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 11:45 PM~12279607
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

lols.......nice set ry.... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...37677&viewitem=


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 06:34 AM~12280301
> *lols.......nice set ry.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY I GOTTA SELL THE OTHER SETS I HAVE!  COME ON ROB ILL WORK WITH YOU ON THEM CLASSICS


----------



## robs68

call me ry! iam still interested homie....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 12:56 PM~12282055
> *call me ry! iam still interested homie....
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

saul....those are the ones iam talking about......the two ways......  pomona iam not gonna drive to cali for some two ways......but i might lols...... :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

YEAH THEY ALSO SELL THEM AT THE LONG BEACH SWAPMEET


----------



## robs68

fuck.........why did i move to phoenix.....everythings in califas....... :angry: i should of stayed in los


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 04:45 PM~12283237
> *fuck.........why did i move to phoenix.....everythings in califas....... :angry: i should of stayed in los
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## robs68

hey saul look behind you......a cherry set of trus :buttkick: ...sike....lols :rofl:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 04:53 PM~12283285
> *hey saul look behind you......a cherry set of trus :buttkick: ...sike....lols :rofl:
> *


I GOT SOME TRU RAYS TODAY ALL 4 FOR DIRT CHEAP AND AM NOT KIDDING :tongue:


----------



## robs68

i believe you homie...you aint no joke...


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE Q-VO MAGAZINES


----------



## robs68

how much? each?all?


----------



## SAUL

$12 EACH + SHIPPING I HAVE A TOTAL OF 15 MAGAZINES  I WOULD PREFER TO SELL THEM ALL TOGETHER


----------



## robs68

ebay them........here on layitlow too many window shoppers.... :angry: good luck homie!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 05:03 PM~12283333
> *ebay them........here on layitlow too many window shoppers.... :angry: good luck homie!
> *


Yeah thats were there heading


----------



## robs68

ill keep on eye out.......


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 28 2008, 05:05 PM~12283343
> *ill keep on eye out.......
> *


----------



## SAUL

i might be listing some stuff out of my inventory tomorrow i dont know yet if its for sure but be checking 1st come first served  no holding items for anyone or lay away plans


----------



## touchdowntodd

tru spoke 3 ways or lil caps?


----------



## SAUL

i can spare a set of the small tru spoke donut caps


----------



## robs68

man...i just sold my donut set on ebay...lols....


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm sentttttttttttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2008, 04:56 PM~12283305
> *I GOT SOME TRU RAYS TODAY ALL 4 FOR DIRT CHEAP AND AM NOT KIDDING :tongue:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2008, 06:14 PM~12283377
> *i might be listing some stuff out of my inventory tomorrow i dont know yet if its for sure but be checking 1st come first served   no holding items for anyone or lay away plans
> *


Any three bars :0 :0 hno:


----------



## robs68

saul................................i hope you dont put up for sale a set of tru classic caps and medallions.......iam going to flagstaff... :angry: fuck now i dont wanna go no more...lols


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 29 2008, 12:38 AM~12286597
> *Any three bars :0 :0 hno:
> *


I HAVE A COUPLE SETS, LMK :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 29 2008, 08:33 AM~12287220
> *saul................................i hope you dont put up for sale a set of tru classic caps and medallions.......iam going to flagstaff... :angry: fuck now i dont wanna go no more...lols
> *


HE SOLD THEM TO ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 07:25 PM~12205284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: OUR 1ST. PRESIDENTE FOR "TOGETHER" CARCLUB! (MR.DANNY A.) 31 YEARS AGO!! DAMM LONG TIME NOW!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 19 2008, 07:23 PM~12205257
> *:0 pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: DAAMM BAD ASS!!! MY MOM HAD 2 OF THOSE LIL BASTARDS! ON CRAGERS ALSO!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2008, 09:07 PM~12175697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: BAD ASS VIDEO!!!


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/937784037.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice deal


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2008, 06:14 PM~12283377
> *i might be listing some stuff out of my inventory tomorrow i dont know yet if its for sure but be checking 1st come first served   no holding items for anyone or lay away plans
> *


Saul, you already know i can overnight payment..Its the shipping thats an issue but caps shouldnt be a problem...right????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 30 2008, 08:38 AM~12293589
> *Saul, you already know i can overnight payment..Its the shipping thats an issue but caps shouldnt be a problem...right????
> *


caps aint a problem i still dont know if there going to be up for sale yet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2008, 12:51 PM~12294672
> *caps aint a problem i still dont know if there going to be up for sale yet
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2008, 04:56 PM~12296090
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 6 2008, 07:29 AM~11533707
> *Got my adapters and rollin' on Tru=Spokes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

here they are .. 14x7 standards... 

7-7-80 birth day.. 

no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...


----------



## 65_impalow




----------



## robs68

sell me your caps....so i can put them on ryans classics..... lols...when i get them


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12318367
> *here they are .. 14x7 standards...
> 
> 7-7-80 birth day..
> 
> no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 gold centers nice


----------



## SAUL

how much for the white shag on the floor shipped to 91505 i can use it like angel hair on my monte :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahahahaa, no gold centers saul... 

just surface rust hahaha


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 08:54 PM~12318507
> *hahahahaa, no gold centers saul...
> 
> just surface rust hahaha
> *


send them to me i will take care of that rust


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Some call it Patina...others Eastcoast Gold

Them the koolest rims in my opinion...


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahha, i know the lemon trick, i hope it works on these! the dishes on theose two have some rough spots.. 

these are mine for life, so any pointers would be cool... 

and they WILL be ran!


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0 :0 whats up saul.......


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 2 2008, 09:49 PM~12318443
> *sell me your caps....so i can put them on ryans classics..... lols...when i get them
> *



I'll be listing some caps on e-bay so stay tuned!!


----------



## robs68

trade u....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12318547
> *send them to me i will take care of that rust
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 2 2008, 08:49 PM~12318443
> *sell me your caps....so i can put them on ryans classics..... lols...when i get them
> *


WE KNOW WHERE THE CAPS ARE, ALL ABOUT STEPPING UP WITH THE $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 2 2008, 09:02 PM~12318634
> *I'll be listing some caps on e-bay so stay tuned!!
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12318891
> *WE KNOW WHERE THE CAPS ARE, ALL ABOUT STEPPING UP WITH THE $$$$$$$$$$$
> *


dont be surprised when i do....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 2 2008, 09:33 PM~12319065
> *dont be surprised when i do....
> *


OK :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

so are standards rare?

ive never seen another set like this in person

i know u all love reverse and i do to, but for my galaxie these are teh shit!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12319275
> *so are standards rare?
> 
> ive never seen another set like this in person
> 
> i know u all love reverse and i do to, but for my galaxie these are teh shit!
> *


yup nice rims they look good on 5.20s how much you pay for them


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 2 2008, 07:49 PM~12318445
> *:0  gold centers nice
> *


 :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 10:43 PM~12318367
> *here they are .. 14x7 standards...
> 
> 7-7-80 birth day..
> 
> no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see how those would look on the dart too :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 2 2008, 10:55 PM~12320145
> *yup nice rims they look good on 5.20s how much you pay for them
> *



dont really matter what i paid.. 

been offered $800 for em as tehy sit, pretty nuts... 

if someone wants em bad enough, 

i figure ill take $1000 or so for em HAHAHHAHAHA.... 

or goooood wheel trades..might as well set a crazy price to avoid more pm's


----------



## touchdowntodd

15 seconds of cleaning... 

still need the lemon treatement


----------



## R0L0

I HAVE 4 NOS SETS OF TRU SPOKE 3 WING KNOCK OFFS MAKE OFFERS


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 3 2008, 09:26 AM~12322802
> *I HAVE 4 NOS SETS OF TRU SPOKE 3 WING KNOCK OFFS MAKE OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50 set


----------



## Rollinaround

LOL


----------



## touchdowntodd

i like them spinners.. but probably cant hang on the real ticket


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 08:17 AM~12322367
> *dont really matter what i paid..
> 
> been offered $800 for em as tehy sit, pretty nuts...
> 
> if someone wants em bad enough,
> 
> i figure ill take $1000 or so for em HAHAHHAHAHA....
> 
> or goooood wheel trades..might as well set a crazy price to avoid more pm's
> *


 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahahha, id take a lot less just sick of the questions hahah

if someone realyl wanted em, id make a nice deal.. 

the wife just said she wont let me run em she dont like em at all!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 02:53 PM~12325032
> *hahahha, id take a lot less just sick of the questions hahah
> 
> if someone realyl wanted em, id make a nice deal..
> 
> the wife just said she wont let me run em she dont like em at all!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah, my wife and i are real tight, she wants me to keep the supremes on there.. 

so these are for sale.. 

reasonable offers taken.. will sell just caps but u gotta pay up for em! one small ding on one other than that GREAT shape... 

whos gonna step up? still have the boxes to put em back in, otherwise i will clean em up and ebay em!


----------



## spikekid999

DAMN! i wish i had more cashola right now :biggrin: 

and HOW can she NOT like em!?!?!?! run that shit, shell get used to em!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 12:53 PM~12325032
> *hahahha, id take a lot less just sick of the questions hahah
> 
> if someone realyl wanted em, id make a nice deal..
> 
> the wife just said she wont let me run em she dont like em at all!
> *


 :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

Send them to Sauls cleaning shop and he will clean them up nicely and then she will like them! :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

i have a cleaning shop taht wil hopefully get em as good as Saul can... she still dont like em... 

i love her too much to argue hahha, she lets me do anything.. i want her to like everything on the car always.. 

although she did say i could switch off to em every so often


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 11:24 AM~12322791
> *15 seconds of cleaning...
> 
> still need the lemon treatement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those would look sexy on the dart like them supremes i bought off ya :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

they would look sexy on the dart AND you wouldnt have the front pokin out

you may be my newest best customer!!!!!!!!!!

step up homie, cash is all it takes, i can drive back out to the dells this weekend


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 03:46 PM~12326075
> *i have a cleaning shop taht wil hopefully get em as good as Saul can... she still dont like em...
> 
> i love her too much to argue hahha, she lets me do anything.. i want her to like everything on the car always..
> 
> although she did say i could switch off to em every so often
> *


 :twak: :worship: :nono:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 3 2008, 09:26 AM~12322802
> *I HAVE 4 NOS SETS OF TRU SPOKE 3 WING KNOCK OFFS MAKE OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fucking Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161

these are my tru's nothing fancy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 3 2008, 08:49 PM~12330127
> *these are my tru's nothing fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL GET AT ME HOMIE, 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS IN MINT CONDITION!! THESE FUCKERS ARE SIIIIIIIICK!! LMK HOMIE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I detect favortism.....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2008, 11:18 AM~12324094
> *$50 set
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 4 2008, 05:05 PM~12337854
> *SAUL GET AT ME HOMIE, 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS IN MINT CONDITION!! THESE FUCKERS ARE SIIIIIIIICK!! LMK HOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:41 PM~12340789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 4 2008, 08:47 PM~12339991
> *I detect favortism.....
> *


NOT AT ALL, JUST KEEPING MY WORD TO MY HOMIE


----------



## 65_impalow

looking for 1 15x8 standard


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 5 2008, 04:26 AM~12342491
> *looking for 1 15x8 standard
> *


I GOT A SET OF 4 VERY CLEAN,LMK


----------



## SAUL

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/934347477.html


----------



## SAUL

TOP FAN ON THE RIGHT AND ME ON THE LEFT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT TRU SPOKES  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2008, 05:17 PM~12348174
> *TOP FAN ON THE RIGHT AND ME ON THE LEFT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT TRU SPOKES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's one of the OG 14 X 8 riders!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2008, 07:22 PM~12348785
> *That's one of the OG 14 X 8 riders!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 3 2008, 08:49 PM~12330127
> *these are my tru's nothing fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not fancy...........special! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:41 PM~12340789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 EL BANDIDO TRUCK FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## SAUL

POMONA ANYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 06:43 AM~12358659
> *POMONA ANYONE :biggrin:
> *


Please find me a white donut wheel & a Tru Classic cap sticker to complete my set homie!! PLEEEEASE... :biggrin:


----------



## mclover2

im lookin for 1 or 2 14x7 reverse tru spokes if any1 spots 1 around somewhere


----------



## robs68

just came up on a set of trus............14x7 reverse....... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:37 AM~12359772
> *just came up on a set of trus............14x7 reverse....... :0
> *


So did I! My set came with a brand new yellow white wall 5.20!! :0 
You know the deal...........PICS!!! You first!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

okay....sucka.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:15 PM~12362615
> *okay....sucka.....
> *


 :0 UH OH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

heres the add i saw this morning in craigslist....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/941098972.html
20 mins later i bought them lols.... :0 








them tires gotta go homie....i hate radials..... :angry: 
and i got this 58 impala also this weekend...... :cheesy: 








and a 59 el camino








dont believe me read the post on these cars.......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444437
so wheres your pics?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12362817
> *heres the add i saw this morning in craigslist....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/941098972.html
> 20 mins later i bought them lols.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them tires gotta go homie....i hate radials..... :angry:
> and i got this 58 impala also this weekend...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 59 el camino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont believe me read the post on these cars.......
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444437
> so wheres your pics?
> *


ROB STRIKES FIRST BLOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols....i just gave homie what he wanted....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12362848
> *lols....i just gave homie what he wanted....
> *


GOOD COME UP, I GOT A CLEEEEEAAAAAN SET OF 15 X 8 STANDARDS??????


----------



## robs68

nice...........................................................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12362872
> *nice...........................................................
> *


150.00


----------



## robs68

pics.....homie slice...i wanna c....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:35 PM~12362912
> *pics.....homie slice...i wanna c....
> *


PHONE PIC OK?? MY COMPUTER HAD A VIRUS AND I GOTTA FIGURE OUT THE NEW PROCESS FOR PICS


----------



## robs68

remember i couldent get shit for pics last time?????on my phone....you say they are clean i believe you....they ARE clean.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 03:48 PM~12326092
> *those would look sexy on the dart like them supremes i bought off ya :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That dart if fucking clean homie :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Dec 6 2008, 11:42 PM~12357795-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 EL BANDIDO TRUCK FROM LIFESTYLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:41 PM~12340789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I love this truck ese it got me inspired to work on my 53 p/u :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12362817
> *heres the add i saw this morning in craigslist....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/941098972.html
> 20 mins later i bought them lols.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them tires gotta go homie....i hate radials..... :angry:
> and i got this 58 impala also this weekend...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 59 el camino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont believe me read the post on these cars.......
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444437
> so wheres your pics?
> *


You lucky S.O.B :angry:  nice buy :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## robs68

who me....?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:49 PM~12363095
> *who me....?
> *


yes you :biggrin: :420:


----------



## robs68

no....just was too good to pass up....i cant do that...if its a deal...i gotta do it....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:53 PM~12363133
> *no....just was too good to pass up....i cant do that...if its a deal...i gotta do it....
> *


 :cheesy: what are you gonna do to them


----------



## robs68

i dont know.......i got a 58 4 door coming to me soon..........??? i dont know..... :uh:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 05:43 AM~12358659
> *POMONA ANYONE :biggrin:
> *



yup came up on some tru's 14x7 reverse  thanks for the pomona swap meet


----------



## robs68

SAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL...............what did you get? :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 06:28 PM~12362817
> *so wheres your pics?
> *


I got these :0 They have been sitting under a bed and have only had 1 set of tires mounted on them! They are dusty as fuck.....but I will fix that!  These are super clean! I also forgot to mention they are 14 X 8


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Dec 7 2008, 08:00 PM~12363206
> *yup came up on some tru's  14x7 reverse    thanks for the pomona swap meet
> *


5 of them :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 7 2008, 08:04 PM~12363253
> *I got these  :0  They have been sitting under a bed and have only had 1 set of tires mounted on them! They are dusty as fuck.....but I will fix that!    These are super clean! I also forgot to mention they are 14 X 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these fuckers are baaad look at those center holes nice and clean these are basicly brand new :worship: :worship:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 7 2008, 08:04 PM~12363253
> *I got these  :0  They have been sitting under a bed and have only had 1 set of tires mounted on them! They are dusty as fuck.....but I will fix that!    These are super clean! I also forgot to mention they are 14 X 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie....real nice....


----------



## robs68

sell me that 5.20 on that rim........ :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

anyone seen the crossed lace tru rays at pomona for $1150 :loco: they had faded spots and were curbed real bad


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:08 PM~12363304
> *sell me that 5.20 on that rim........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: too late its been spoken for


----------



## robs68

fuck..........lols......somewhere down the line it will come to me....  j/p


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

58 Imp is my dream car...I would love to score a 59 Elc in the process you lucky bastard...lolol

Whats up with the wagon??


----------



## robs68

what wagon.........?


----------



## robs68

check this shit out...i might jump on this also....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/948978854.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363175
> *i dont know.......i got a 58 4 door coming to me soon..........??? i dont know..... :uh:
> *



Never mind...miss read...I got excited!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

no...but i can find you one......


----------



## SAUL

we got full house weres invisible empire


----------



## robs68

robs68, CAPRICE CLASSICS, Dat Dirty Rat, SAUL, HustlerSpank


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12363370
> *check this shit out...i might jump on this also....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/948978854.html
> *


[email protected] $500 how could you not???

Damn...


----------



## robs68

tell me about it......theres shit like that here in phoenix all the time homie...all the time... :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:14 PM~12363388
> *we got full house weres invisible empire
> *


Call his up & tell him to get on....or he's bumpin the Mccleans ttt

I cant believe they arent gone....serious


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:17 PM~12363411
> *tell me about it......theres shit like that here in phoenix all the time homie...all the time... :cheesy:
> *



We may have to talk on the real after the Holidays holmes...I'm tired of dealing with the shitboxes out here...


----------



## robs68

ill pm you my number.........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

CHECKING IN HOMIES!!!


----------



## robs68

robs68, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, SAUL, HustlerSpank :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL, WHAT DID YOU BUY?? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

give him time...hes got to upload all them goodies he got to the computer.........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12363546
> *give him time...hes got to upload all them goodies he got to the computer.........
> *


NO SHIT!!


----------



## SAUL

14x6 reverse


----------



## robs68




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12363546
> *give him time...hes got to upload all them goodies he got to the computer.........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I really dig 14x6's...Nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

NICE PICS, OR IS THAT SOME OF THE LOOT FROM TODAY??LOL


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 07:30 PM~12363590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more from pomona :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12363657
> *any more from pomona :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 08:31 PM~12363603
> *I really dig 14x6's...Nice
> *


me too am trying to buy them :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Part of my stash... :biggrin: So far all of the old schools even OG 13's


----------



## SAUL

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## robs68

5.20ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss omg.............


----------



## robs68

sell me a set....i dont have any.....


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I think i can give Spank a run for his money...

Nice sets bro!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 09:02 PM~12364022
> *I think i can give Spank a run for his money...
> 
> Nice sets bro!!
> *


lol thats cool i cant take pics off my other half because my aircraft pumps are all over the place but ill clean up then will see...  lol


----------



## robs68

sounds like a pic off............ :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:yes:


----------



## robs68

:machinegun:


----------



## SAUL

N.O.S DOME CAPS FOUND TODAY AT POMONA WITH LINCOLN CAPS :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

classic caps with medalions? anyone have a spare set they can sell???????


----------



## robs68

anyone.....


----------



## robs68

noone............. :dunno: :tears:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:20 PM~12364267
> *classic caps with medalions? anyone have a spare set they can sell???????
> *


Shit I wish homie. Last time I checked on here people were trying to sell them for like 350 FUCKKKK I sold my NOS 59 spinners at the beginning of the year for cheaper than that. I will keep all my 59 caps now. I dont mind paying the money for stuff you know what i mean but that shit is an insult.


----------



## robs68

true....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 7 2008, 09:25 PM~12364342
> *Shit I wish homie. Last time I checked on here people were trying to sell them for like 350 FUCKKKK I sold my NOS 59 spinners at the beginning of the year for cheaper than that. I will keep all my 59 caps now. I dont mind paying the money for stuff you know what i mean but that shit is an insult.
> *


:0 THERE NOT EASY TO FIND YOU HAVE TO SPEND MANY HOURS LOOKING IN THE COMPUTER,AND ASKING PEOPLE THAT MIGHT GIVE YOU A LEAD , DRIVING FAR YOU EVEN GET IN TROUBLE WITH THE WIFE FOR SPENDING TOO MUCH TIME LOOKING FOR THIS STUFF AND WHEN ITS TIME TO SELL THEM YOU CANT EXPECT FOR PEOPLE TO GIVE THEM UP FOR CHEAP YOU CAN FIND THE RIMS ALL DAY LONG BUT THE CAPS GOOD LUCK 59 CAPS YOU CAN BUY THOSE BRAND NEW


----------



## robs68

i got a lead on sum but idk....iam gonna hit homie up and see what he'll let them go for :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:32 PM~12364437
> *i got a lead on sum but idk....iam gonna hit homie up and see what he'll let them go for :0
> *


IF HE KNOWS WHAT HE HAS PREPARE TO PAY THE PRICE


----------



## robs68

ohh...he knows....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12364419
> *:0 THERE NOT EASY TO FIND YOU HAVE TO SPEND MANY HOURS LOOKING IN THE COMPUTER,AND ASKING PEOPLE THAT MIGHT GIVE YOU A LEAD , DRIVING FAR YOU EVEN GET IN TROUBLE WITH THE WIFE FOR SPENDING TOO MUCH TIME LOOKING FOR THIS STUFF AND WHEN ITS TIME TO SELL THEM YOU CANT EXPECT FOR PEOPLE TO GIVE THEM UP FOR CHEAP YOU CAN FIND THE RIMS ALL DAY LONG BUT THE CAPS GOOD LUCK 59 CAPS YOU CAN BUY THOSE BRAND NEW
> *


I hear you on the looking around. I am on the road atleast 1 to 2 times a month looking for aircraft parts. I don't expect people to give things away either but you know some people do it for the money some do it for the love of the shit to help out other fellow riders. That is how this old school look is supposed to take off helping eachother out. I got some help from some homies on here with fair trades and fair prices on caps. They are out there collecting dust people just have to be patient and they will come. Just my 2 sense.


----------



## robs68

right on homie....thats why iam here....to get and get helped....iam not greedy with my shit....as long as i have sum iam happy....if i dont NEED it...sell it...trade it....  just my two pesos....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 7 2008, 10:06 PM~12364063
> *lol thats cool i cant take pics off my other half because my aircraft pumps  are all over the place but ill clean up then will see...  lol
> *



ahh [email protected] he said the other half has air craft stuff mixed in...i aint [email protected] with him...lol...All praises due My God!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> 59 CAPS YOU CAN BUY THOSE BRAND NEW
> NOS 59caps? naawww repop's yeah but i dont roll like that, OG baby.


----------



## robs68

og.....


----------



## SAUL

I HEAR YOU IF ITS ABOUT HELPING OUT AM SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW ME BY NOW THATS WHY THEY KEEP ON CONTACTING ME FOR THAT "TRU" HELP  AM SURE EVERYONE ON HERE WILL COME ACROSS A SET OF CAPS KNOCK OFFS ECT IT JUST TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION WAKING UP EARLY GOING TO THE SWAP MEETS AT 4:00 IN THE MORNING BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT IF YOUR INTO THE OLD SCHOOL SCENE


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 09:43 PM~12364604
> *ahh [email protected] he said the other half has air craft stuff mixed in...i aint [email protected] with him...lol...All praises due My God!!
> *


LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:42 PM~12364589
> *right on homie....thats why iam here....to get and get helped....iam not greedy with my shit....as long as i have sum iam happy....if i dont NEED it...sell it...trade it....  just my two pesos....
> *


SELL ALL YOUR TIRES THEN :biggrin: I NEED A SET


----------



## robs68

saul....youve helped me out on my questions...thanks ryan also...and others here as well....old school shit is where its at...iam out this bitch gotta go watch the simpsons...laters.... :420:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:49 PM~12364669
> *SELL ALL YOUR TIRES THEN :biggrin: I NEED A SET
> *


lols......have you asked me for a set? no...you havent.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12364681
> *lols......have you asked me for a set? no...you havent.... :biggrin:
> *


JUST MESSING WITH YOU :biggrin: YOUR THE KING OF 5.20s


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anybody have an extra donut wheel they are willing to part with??

Send me a pm..


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:48 PM~12364650
> *I HEAR YOU IF ITS ABOUT HELPING OUT AM SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW ME BY NOW THATS WHY THEY KEEP ON CONTACTING ME FOR THAT "TRU" HELP   AM SURE EVERYONE ON HERE WILL COME ACROSS A SET OF CAPS KNOCK OFFS ECT IT JUST TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION WAKING UP EARLY GOING TO THE SWAP MEETS AT 4:00 IN THE MORNING BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT IF YOUR INTO THE OLD SCHOOL SCENE
> *


AND SOME CATS FORGET CONVENIENCE COSTS $$$ AS WELL. IF SOMEONE HAS WHAT I NEED OR WANT AND ITS OG,CLEAN, AND CLOSE FUCK IT ILL STEP UP NO PROBLEM IF I HAVE THE $$$ ON HAND, MY .02


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 08:58 PM~12364786
> *Anybody have an extra donut wheel they are willing to part with??
> 
> Send me a pm..
> *


what do you have for trade? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 8 2008, 01:03 AM~12365913
> *what do you have for trade?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Money...from my hand to yours!!

You got one?? Send me a pm..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:53 PM~12364706
> *JUST MESSING WITH YOU  :biggrin: YOUR THE KING OF 5.20s
> *


not a king yet.........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Whats up fellas???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2008, 12:04 AM~12365447
> *AND SOME CATS FORGET CONVENIENCE COSTS $$$ AS WELL. IF SOMEONE HAS WHAT I NEED OR WANT AND ITS OG,CLEAN, AND CLOSE FUCK IT ILL STEP UP NO PROBLEM IF I HAVE THE $$$ ON HAND, MY .02
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT..
...ALL THIS YIP YAP IS COMING FROM LOW BALLERS ANYWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 8 2008, 12:56 PM~12368946
> *Whats up fellas???
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE, THE STICKERS ARE PERFECT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2008, 01:39 PM~12369309
> *:wave:
> *


SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2008, 05:54 PM~12371760
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, THE STICKERS ARE PERFECT!! :thumbsup:
> *



Stickers were indeed perfect, and were shipped very fast. buy with confidence.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 8 2008, 06:55 PM~12372463
> *Stickers were indeed perfect, and were shipped very fast. buy with confidence.
> *


YOU GET A SET RICK?? VERY NICE HOMIE!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 8 2008, 05:55 PM~12372463
> *Stickers were indeed perfect, and were shipped very fast. buy with confidence.
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Dec 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12365447-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOME CATS FORGET CONVENIENCE COSTS $$$ AS WELL. IF SOMEONE HAS WHAT I NEED OR WANT AND ITS OG,CLEAN, AND CLOSE FUCK IT ILL STEP UP NO PROBLEM IF I HAVE THE $$$ ON HAND, MY .02
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that time is money thats not the problem. I have money in hand but not to spend on something that is way over priced I am no fool either. I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Dec 8 2008, 01:17 PM~12369111
> *:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT..
> ...ALL THIS YIP YAP IS COMING FROM LOW BALLERS ANYWAYS. :biggrin:
> *


Hey Lame shut up.....lets let our cars do the low baller talken :0 Its all good I understand you are trying to stand by your selling standards. I get it thats why its all good.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 8 2008, 08:22 PM~12374236
> *I understand that time is money thats not the problem. I have money in hand but not to spend on something that is way over priced I am no fool either. I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......
> 
> for the most part the guys in this topic and people they know and deal with, usually have fair prices...except for saul that guy must have 1970s prices :biggrin:  but on the real theres a few people out there who are only dealing with this stuff for the $$$. just like aircraft parts your gonna find hook-ups and then your gonna find someone who has the highest prices around. but cant knock anyones hustle.
> 
> i think with all the guys in this topic some time or another have gotten a good deal on something. i myself would rather do a trade then make money. i see it as atleast im getting something of value. unlike getting money and handing it to the lady to pay bills or some shit :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Lame shut up.....lets let our cars do the low baller talken  :0  Its all good I understand you are trying to stand by your selling standards. I get it thats why its all good.
> 
> 
> lets try and keep this beef on a 1 on 1 level. i wouldnt want this topic to get ugly like the aircraft topics. theres way to much info to get deleted
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 8 2008, 09:38 PM~12374469


:yes:
I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Dec 8 2008, 08:40 PM~12374505-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 8 2008, 09:38 PM~12374469
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


yeah i understand but theres nothing anyone can do. if someone is firm and outrageous. best bet is to pass them up and shop somewhere else. im sure you have plenty of connects.


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12372463
> *Stickers were indeed perfect, and were shipped very fast. buy with confidence.
> *



Very kool & glad things worked out.....Stickers were off the hook & i've never had something shipped sooo fast from here--Homie is straight up!!

One Luv Jaime & goodlooking out!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2008, 11:30 PM~12375991
> *Very kool & glad things worked out.....Stickers were off the hook & i've never had something shipped sooo fast from here--Homie is straight up!!
> 
> One Luv Jaime & goodlooking out!!
> *


thanks homie.....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> :yes:
> I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......


yeah i understand but theres nothing anyone can do. if someone is firm and outrageous. best bet is to pass them up and shop somewhere else. im sure you have plenty of connects.
[/quote]

That's for sure


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 8 2008, 09:22 PM~12374236
> *I understand that time is money thats not the problem. I have money in hand but not to spend on something that is way over priced I am no fool either. I respect the fact money has to be made but come on if I didn't know better......
> Hey Lame shut up.....lets let our cars do the low baller talken  :0  Its all good I understand you are trying to stand by your selling standards. I get it thats why its all good.
> *


NOT ABOUT BEING FOOLISH, JUST SAYING IF YOU FIND THAT ITEM YOU HAVE BEEN WANTING OR LOOKING FOR AND IT FINALLY COMES UP FOR MORE $$ THAN YOUR USED TO SEEING OR PAYING, SOMETIMES ITS BEST TO SECURE IT RATHER THAN LET IT GET AWAY, THATS ALL, MY .02


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2008, 07:40 AM~12377658
> *NOT ABOUT BEING FOOLISH, JUST SAYING IF YOU FIND THAT ITEM YOU HAVE BEEN WANTING OR LOOKING FOR AND IT FINALLY COMES UP FOR MORE $$ THAN YOUR USED TO SEEING OR PAYING, SOMETIMES ITS BEST TO SECURE IT RATHER THAN LET IT GET AWAY, THATS ALL, MY .02
> *



IVE DONE THAT A FEW TIMES MYSELF. AS RARE AND HARD TO FIND SOME OF THIS STUFF IS. MOST OF THE TIME IM WILLING TO PAY THE PRICE TO HAVE IT.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 9 2008, 08:47 AM~12377730
> *IVE DONE THAT A  FEW TIMES MYSELF. AS RARE AND HARD TO FIND SOME OF THIS STUFF IS. MOST OF THE TIME IM WILLING TO PAY THE PRICE TO HAVE IT.
> *


 :yes: I HAVE PASSED ON SOME THINGS IN THE PAST AS I FELT THE SELLER WAS ON GLUE PRICE WISE, BUT I NEVER FOUND ONE AGAIN AND I SAID I WILL NEVER LET THAT SHIT HAPPEN AGAIN, AS YOU END UP KICKING YOURSELF IN THE ASS FOR LETTING IT GO,LOL


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

3 Members: Dat Dirty Rat, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntodd

My dawgs are in here...whats up homies!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12363560
> *14x6 reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ALMOST BOUGHT THIS CAR_______78 CAPRICE COUPE


----------



## touchdowntodd

fuck, i NEED those 6s!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 9 2008, 01:38 PM~12380396
> *fuck, i NEED those 6s!
> *


YOU JUST GOT YOUR WHEELS!! :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

sold the classics... 

would rather trus... but seems like i gotta wait now cause of $


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 9 2008, 05:36 PM~12382500
> *sold the classics...
> 
> would rather trus... but seems like i gotta wait now cause of $
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MAN THAT WAS FAST!! THOGUHT THATS WHAT YOU WANTED TO RUN ON THE GALAXIE??


----------



## touchdowntodd

it was, but its gonna run supremes for now.. 

the wife likes em the most and i dnot mind givin her what she wants, she loves em cause reminds her of being a kid back home.. and her parents old cars and shit.. 

they couldnt afford trus!


----------



## ROBERTO G

did yall know tru spokes look like 84s?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12380935


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 07:56 PM~12383433
> *did yall know tru spokes look like 84s?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12380935
> *



That girl who Smokey hooked up with in the movie Friday looked like Halle Berry so anything is possible.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 9 2008, 06:33 PM~12383833
> *That girl who Smokey hooked up with in the movie Friday looked like Halle Berry so anything is possible.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 9 2008, 08:33 PM~12383833
> *That girl who Smokey hooked up with in the movie Friday looked like Halle Berry so anything is possible.
> *


  

but these two wheels dont


----------



## SUPREME69

no, those nasty ass fwd wheels dont look like tru spokes.


----------



## mclover2

look at my avatar, they are FWD 50-spoke welds, also, fuckin 14s, but the only set ive ever come across.basically a crosslace swanga. i held on to that set for years before finally damn near giving them away. only pic i got tho. others got lost when computer crashed.


----------



## robs68

84s fucking ugly............. :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385208
> *84s fucking ugly............. :0
> *


x2, damn i forgot about this thread. tru spokes :thumbsup: i've got alot of pages to read and catch up on


----------



## robs68

dam right.......lols...  welcome back...


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 9 2008, 05:36 PM~12382500
> *sold the classics...
> 
> would rather trus... but seems like i gotta wait now cause of $
> *


what the fuck? all ready....? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Dec 9 2008, 10:14 PM~12385055
> *look at my avatar, they are FWD 50-spoke welds, also, fuckin 14s, but the only set ive ever come across.basically a crosslace swanga. i held on to that set for years before finally damn near giving them away. only pic i got tho. others got lost when computer crashed.
> *


 :0 does any one have a better pic? just want to see how it looks


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Dec 9 2008, 09:14 PM~12385055
> *look at my avatar, they are FWD 50-spoke welds, also, fuckin 14s, but the only set ive ever come across.basically a crosslace swanga. i held on to that set for years before finally damn near giving them away. only pic i got tho. others got lost when computer crashed.
> *


tru=spokes
take the rest to another topic
the fuck out of here :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols........... :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12385391
> *tru=spokes
> take the rest to another topic
> the fuck out of here  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 no te enojes


----------



## robs68

sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllll...............whats up home skillet...lols


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12385391
> *tru=spokes
> take the rest to another topic
> the fuck out of here  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 10:14 PM~12385745
> *sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllll...............whats up home skillet...lols
> *


que onda loco


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 10 2008, 04:42 AM~12385391
> *tru=spokes
> take the rest to another topic
> the fuck out of here  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mclover2

damn homie, was just sayin since the man seemed he needed/wanted some knowledge. aint gettin mad tho saul, learned my lesson, ill hit whoever on pm next time i wanna jump off subject. 

see, some people do get it :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 13 2008, 07:00 PM~9935606
> *I got my 3 prong spinners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

anyone interested in these?








or these?








gotta start sell my goodies...no work...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 10:38 PM~12385338
> *dam right.......lols...  welcome back...
> *


 lol thanx homie, no work? you got laid off bro? yea its slow up here too


----------



## SAUL

http://medford.craigslist.org/pts/951576293.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 10 2008, 08:55 PM~12395096
> *http://medford.craigslist.org/pts/951576293.html
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## mclover2

anyone got a set of the adapters for putting the spinners on these? i know they wont come with them, need a set of the 3 bladed swept truspoke spinners, with blue truspoke emblems. i used to have one to show for a pic, but not no more, someone knows what im talkin bout. i ve never seen them on a set of trus before, but i had one of them spinners when i was like 11 and still want a set now that i actually have the car and a set of the wheels.


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2008, 10:16 PM~12407671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 Thts fucking clean ese :cheesy:


----------



## mclover2

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 30 2007, 09:26 PM~9344758
> *I believe I still have the original true spoke stickers that went on the spinner in a blue color...I know they are somewhere in the house... :biggrin:
> *



you still got these? i want them if you do , i have been searching for some blue ones. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

They cleaned up real nice! :0 ... and with no suprise... when I took the 5.20 off of the rim, it had silicone! :angry: It seems to be that Tru-Spoke's green seal didn't have a long life span! I should have know it when I saw the fix-a-flat oozing out of the nipples  That shit will eat up any wire wheel seal and turn it to liquid mush! The back sides look like new! These have been sitting under a bed for many years!  This set is dated 1981.


----------



## Droopy

Im gonna get my tru's restored . Other than G-BOYZ is there any other shops you guys would recommend ? Just want to see if there's other options. Or is G-BOYZ the only way to go ? Thanks in advance


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Dec 12 2008, 05:43 PM~12415856
> *Im gonna get my tru's restored . Other than G-BOYZ  is there any  other shops  you guys would recommend ?  Just want  to see if there's  other options. Or is G-BOYZ the only way to go ? Thanks in advance
> *


Zenith will do them, also FERNS213 knows of a place, hit him up.


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 12 2008, 07:43 PM~12416279
> *Zenith will do them, also FERNS213 knows of a place, hit him up.
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

i just mounted my set of trus on my 5.60s anyone interested in buying them? they have the tru spoke 3 way kos...all og shit....ill sell for the right price...if not ill just keep them


----------



## SAUL

O.G TRUS AND COKER 5.20s


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2008, 04:47 PM~12428250
> *O.G TRUS AND COKER 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 very clean whos is that?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 12 2008, 05:24 PM~12414567
> *They cleaned up real nice!  :0  ... and with no suprise... when I took the 5.20 off of the rim, it had silicone!  :angry: It seems to be that Tru-Spoke's green seal didn't have a long life span! I should have know it when I saw the fix-a-flat oozing out of the nipples    That shit will eat up any wire wheel seal and turn it to liquid mush! The back sides look like new!  These have been sitting under a bed for many years!    This set is dated 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fuckin beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

og rubber and og wheels....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2008, 09:11 PM~12430744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og rubber and og wheels....
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12430769
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## robs68

i got 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse 5x4x3/4 chevy pattern anyone need a spare or all three? lmk....these fuckers gotta go...  ill post pics tomarrow....


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## SAUL

YOUR SELLING IT ALL :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2008, 09:22 PM~12430880
> *i got 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse 5x4x3/4 chevy pattern anyone need a spare or all three? lmk....these fuckers gotta go...  ill post pics tomarrow....
> *


pm me with the price on one thank's


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12430744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og rubber and og wheels....
> *


Pure sex :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2008, 09:22 PM~12430880
> *i got 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse 5x4x3/4 chevy pattern anyone need a spare or all three? lmk....these fuckers gotta go...  ill post pics tomarrow....
> *


looking for a single, let me knows. :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2008, 10:22 PM~12430880
> *i got 3 14x7 tru spokes reverse 5x4x3/4 chevy pattern anyone need a spare or all three? lmk....these fuckers gotta go...  ill post pics tomarrow....
> *


yea homie wha cha askin for them?


----------



## robs68

RIM 1








RIM 2








RIM 3








RIM 4 I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IT IS ?????

















RIM 1 AND 2 $90
RIM 3 $80
RIM 4 $40
ILL SHIP ANYWHERE BUT DONT BE A BITCH AND CRY ABOUT THE SHIPPING PRICES
PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUS PRICES ARE FIRM....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 15 2008, 06:11 PM~12438236
> *RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4 I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IT IS ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 1 AND 2 $90
> RIM 3 $80
> RIM 4 $40
> ILL SHIP ANYWHERE BUT DONT BE A BITCH AND CRY ABOUT THE SHIPPING PRICES
> PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUS PRICES ARE FIRM....
> *


RIM 4 IS A STEPCHILD!! LOL


----------



## robs68

OH SHIT MY 68 ON JACK STANDS AND ON TRUS WITH 5.60S.....LOLS...AH MY BUCKET...I LOVE HER THOUGH.... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

ANYBODY NEED THESE PM OFFERS


----------



## HustlerSpank

nice stuff


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 15 2008, 07:42 PM~12439332
> *ANYBODY NEED THESE PM OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DATDIRTYRAT WANTED A WHITE DONUT WHEEL GET AT HIM


----------



## touchdowntodd

already pm'd on the white donut... 

if dirty is readin and wants it, PM me homie...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 15 2008, 07:42 PM~12439332
> *ANYBODY NEED THESE PM OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE RABBIT EARS ARE MINE :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12442379
> *THE RABBIT EARS ARE MINE  :angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 03:57 AM~12443299
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 05:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAMMY TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES TODAY (LEFT THEM IN THEIR BAGS) THEY LOOK EVEN CRAZIER IN PERSON, FUCKERS ARE GORGEOUS!! NOW I GOTTA GET A RIDE WORTHY OF THEM! OR I CAN PUT THEM IN A DISPLAY CASE AND JUST STARE LOL!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2008, 09:24 AM~12444806
> *SAMMY TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES TODAY (LEFT THEM IN THEIR BAGS) THEY LOOK EVEN CRAZIER IN PERSON, FUCKERS ARE GORGEOUS!!  NOW I GOTTA GET A RIDE WORTHY OF THEM! OR I CAN PUT THEM IN A DISPLAY CASE AND JUST STARE LOL!!
> *


I choose the display case! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 11:04 AM~12445719
> *I choose the display case!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 03:57 AM~12443299
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2008, 10:24 AM~12444806
> *SAMMY TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES TODAY (LEFT THEM IN THEIR BAGS) THEY LOOK EVEN CRAZIER IN PERSON, FUCKERS ARE GORGEOUS!!  NOW I GOTTA GET A RIDE WORTHY OF THEM! OR I CAN PUT THEM IN A DISPLAY CASE AND JUST STARE LOL!!
> *


YOU CAN GIVE THEM TO ME FOR CHRISTMAS I CAN PICKTHEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 12:04 PM~12445719
> *I choose the display case!  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2008, 10:24 AM~12444806
> *SAMMY TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES TODAY (LEFT THEM IN THEIR BAGS) THEY LOOK EVEN CRAZIER IN PERSON, FUCKERS ARE GORGEOUS!!  NOW I GOTTA GET A RIDE WORTHY OF THEM! OR I CAN PUT THEM IN A DISPLAY CASE AND JUST STARE LOL!!
> *


THEY ARE BACK IN THEIR BOXES NOW TUCKED AWAY SAFELY( NEVER KNOW WHERE SAUL IS,LOL) :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2008, 01:51 PM~12446515
> *YOU CAN GIVE THEM TO ME FOR CHRISTMAS I CAN PICKTHEM UP :biggrin:
> *


ARENT YOU GOING TO SEE SANTA AFTER WORK?? :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2008, 12:51 PM~12446515
> *YOU CAN GIVE THEM TO ME FOR CHRISTMAS I CAN PICKTHEM UP :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12446668
> *ARENT YOU GOING TO SEE SANTA AFTER WORK?? :0
> *


HO! HO! HO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 02:13 PM~12446730
> *HO! HO! HO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

these are in my backyard...way to pricey for me though.


http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/957270884.html


----------



## robs68

sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..................


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2008, 09:07 PM~12450766
> *sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..................
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 16 2008, 02:13 PM~12446730
> *HO! HO! HO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2008, 09:14 PM~12450860
> *:twak:
> *


 :0 OUCH!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12442379
> *THE RABBIT EARS ARE MINE  :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 16 2008, 11:00 PM~12452222
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## STRAY 52

ttt


----------



## Bigsmooth

Can someone give me the backspacing on a 14x7 rev tru, or even a standard if possible. What about 14x6 reverse is the backspace same as a 7


----------



## mclover2

2" backspace with the 3/4" spacers required (as they will be mounted), also just for reference, the wheel wheel stcik out exactly 6" from the hub of your car with the spacers on them. hope this helps


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM~12452826
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


 :loco: :tongue:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 18 2008, 06:05 PM~12469067
> *:loco:  :tongue:
> *


thanks for the rabbit ears gee  no more :twak: for you :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whered homie go? stil havent got where to send my cash for that donut!


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2008, 11:15 PM~12292336
> *:0 http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/937784037.html
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
I been watchin these waitin for them to disapear I was pissed when I saw you post this up on here. LOL Just cause my pockets were hurtin at the time. Anyways drove 150 miles today and we got between 2 and 3 feet of snow over last 48hrs. It was quite a mission. But worth it the guy couldn't take better pics for me. But they are nice 14x7 Rev. I'll post more pics I need to scoop some batteries for my camera next time i head out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 19 2008, 04:49 PM~12478227
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I been watchin these waitin for them to disapear I was pissed when I saw you post this up on here.  LOL  Just cause my pockets were hurtin at the time.    Anyways drove 150 miles today and we got between 2 and 3 feet of snow over last 48hrs.  It was quite a mission.  But worth it the guy couldn't take better pics for me.  But they are nice 14x7 Rev.    I'll post more pics I need to scoop some batteries for my camera next time i head out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  YEAH POST PICS DO THEY HAVE SPACERS AND KNOCK OFFS???


----------



## mclover2

i was watchin them too, theyve been listed on there for a few months at least.


----------



## @[email protected]

SUP GUYS...

Saw these on E-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-TRU-RAY-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

yeah they want 1200 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2008, 05:31 PM~12478495
> *yeah they want 1200  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

Pics arent that good the rims kind of fogged up when I brought them in the house, Its 4 degrees in the garage!! I wiped the dust off of them when I got home earlier today but no elbow grease applied thus far.










these 2 are the worst of the bunch if I could say that!!  










Other 2 :cheesy:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

clean wheels man, what are you gonna put them on?, hey i see your old burban roll around here now and then. uffin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 19 2008, 09:05 PM~12480224
> *Pics arent that good the rims kind of fogged up when I brought them in the house, Its 4 degrees in the garage!!  I wiped the dust off of them when I got home earlier today but no elbow grease applied thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are the worst of the bunch if I could say that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other 2    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 there real nice you came up


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2008, 10:05 PM~12480735
> *:0 there real nice you came up
> *


X2!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 the two worst :0 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 19 2008, 09:54 PM~12480641
> *clean wheels man, what are you gonna put them on?, hey i see your old burban roll around here now and then. uffin:
> *



Thanks guys. Yeah I miss that truck from time to time but no lookin back I'm trying to step things up a bit for myself. I've got the perfect car to put them on 64 2 door wagon.  I scooped up a 2 dr 64 biscayne so I could cut the B pillars out of it, And the longer post doors to go with it. All those 2dr bigbody lacs motivated me to build something unique.


























And the shell . . . . . .


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Real nice come up on them Tru Spokes.....It doesnt get much better than that right there...

As for your 2dr post car....I think the hrdtp doors are a tad bit longer (hence the difference in the rooflines--longer & sleeker) and i hope you'll be doing some 'reinforcing' to the inner structure of the body to build back the integerity in it....The post are there for a reason so before you start cutting look at the inner body structure on a hrdtp or even a vert to fabricate what will work for what you plan to do........


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT for the 213 page


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 20 2008, 05:10 AM~12482078
> *Thanks guys.  Yeah I miss that truck from time to time but no lookin back I'm trying to step things up a bit for myself.  I've got the perfect car to put them on 64 2 door wagon.      I scooped up a 2 dr 64 biscayne so I could cut the B pillars out of it,  And the longer post doors to go with it.  All those 2dr bigbody lacs motivated me to build something unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shell . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here motivation  


>


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 19 2008, 05:49 PM~12478227
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I been watchin these waitin for them to disapear I was pissed when I saw you post this up on here.  LOL  Just cause my pockets were hurtin at the time.    Anyways drove 150 miles today and we got between 2 and 3 feet of snow over last 48hrs.  It was quite a mission.  But worth it the guy couldn't take better pics for me.  But they are nice 14x7 Rev.    I'll post more pics I need to scoop some batteries for my camera next time i head out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I almost had them but the guy did not want to ship 

And was not really up for the 550 mile drive to go get them.

They look really nice.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 20 2008, 10:48 PM~12486932
> *Shit I almost had them but the guy did not want to ship
> 
> And was not really up for the 550 mile drive to go get them.
> 
> They look really nice.
> *



Yeah by the sound of it he had a couple people from out of state tryin to get him to ship them out


----------



## mclover2

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 21 2008, 05:15 AM~12488518
> *Yeah by the sound of it he had a couple people from out of state tryin to get him to ship them out
> *



yup yup, i was one of them :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 21 2008, 05:15 AM~12488518
> *Yeah by the sound of it he had a couple people from out of state tryin to get him to ship them out
> *


I was on the edge of getting a rental car and going for it but I did not get it togther quick enough and then this shit weather makes for a un fun drive.

Great score for sure though :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12486578
> *TTT for the 213 page
> *


yup,the OG area code........ :biggrin: 213


----------



## SAUL

http://medford.craigslist.org/pts/964978602.html


----------



## SAUL

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/934347477.html


----------



## robs68

sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllll :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 21 2008, 09:57 PM~12494830
> *sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllll :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Dec 20 2008, 10:24 PM~12486753-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here motivation
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 19 2006, 02:07 PM~6402227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

That bitch is clean as fuck if it where mine i would throw some tru spokes on it   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 20 2008, 05:10 AM~12482078
> *Thanks guys.  Yeah I miss that truck from time to time but no lookin back I'm trying to step things up a bit for myself.  I've got the perfect car to put them on 64 2 door wagon.      I scooped up a 2 dr 64 biscayne so I could cut the B pillars out of it,  And the longer post doors to go with it.  All those 2dr bigbody lacs motivated me to build something unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shell . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just rememeber to measure twice(or 10 times if you have to :biggrin: ) and cut once


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

OH SHIT...YOU DONT PLAY...looks like a nice job too!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 22 2008, 09:28 PM~12503049
> *Just rememeber to measure twice(or 10 times if you have to :biggrin: ) and cut once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job bro!!


----------



## Bigsmooth

:cheesy: :cheesy: Damn most folks would be happy with a 42" hole in the roof, But I can see the motivation cause I've never even seen a t-top g-house in person. Nice work that was well worth the effort.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 22 2008, 07:28 PM~12503049
> *Just rememeber to measure twice(or 10 times if you have to :biggrin: ) and cut once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you ever sell the moon?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 22 2008, 08:28 PM~12503049
> *Just rememeber to measure twice(or 10 times if you have to :biggrin: ) and cut once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean looks good with the ttops


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 22 2008, 08:28 PM~12503049
> *Just rememeber to measure twice(or 10 times if you have to :biggrin: ) and cut once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOOOOOOOOOVE THE T-TOPS, FUCKING INSANE LOOK TO IT, DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 23 2008, 02:56 AM~12505873
> *Did you ever sell the moon?
> *


yeah the moon roof is long gone, i ended up giving it away to a homie...no one came through, so i said fuck it, it was taking up too much space in my backyard


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nosad:


----------



## SAUL

theres some 14x7 tru spokes on ebay do they belong to anyone on here???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Not yet..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I've got 4 Tru Spokes that i consider cores for $125 plus s/h
perfect to be made into 14x7....


----------



## SAUL

:wave: MERRY X MAS TO THE TRU=SPOKE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Merry Christmas! ...HO! HO! HO!..... Even Santa rides on Tru=Spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 24 2008, 03:40 PM~12515289
> *Merry Christmas! ...HO! HO! HO!..... Even Santa rides on Tru=Spokes!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Santa's old skool ey! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 24 2008, 06:40 AM~12515289
> *Merry Christmas! ...HO! HO! HO!..... Even Santa rides on Tru=Spokes!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,SUPREME69,RJ67,EZ RIDER, TOUCHDOWN TODD,BIG SMOOTH,ROB68 AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2008, 01:05 PM~12517358
> *ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED  DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER
> *


  
EVERYBODY HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE HOILDAY!

SPEND TIME YOUR FAMILY, 
REMEMBER AS TIMES GET HARD FOR SOME OF US, FAMILY LOVE IS AN INVESTMENT THAT ALWAYS PAYS OFF,
AND NOBODY CAN TAKE IT AWAY!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:05 PM~12517358
> *ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED  DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER
> *


thats palabra right there ese,all the real vintage wire wheel fanatics!Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Firefly

Merry Christmas to the whole familia!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 24 2008, 11:16 AM~12517457
> *
> EVERYBODY  HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE HOILDAY!
> 
> SPEND TIME  YOUR FAMILY,
> REMEMBER AS TIMES GET  HARD FOR SOME OF US, FAMILY LOVE IS AN INVESTMENT THAT ALWAYS PAYS OFF,
> AND NOBODY CAN TAKE IT AWAY!!!
> *


X2...Merry Christmas


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Feliz Navidad to all the Tru Spokers!!!


----------



## robs68

wtf? no love for robs68 :angry: ill remember that....merry x mas


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 24 2008, 12:04 PM~12517813
> *wtf? no love for robs68 :angry: ill remember that....merry x mas
> *


:0 The list is growing...be patient!


----------



## robs68

i know iam just messing around....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:05 PM~12517358
> *ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,SUPREME69,RJ67,EZ RIDER, TOUCHDOWN TODD,BIG SMOOTH AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED  DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER
> *


X2 AND ROBS 68!! :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!! BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR 2009 AS WELL  BIG RY


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Dec 24 2008, 11:05 AM~12517358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,SUPREME69,RJ67,EZ RIDER, TOUCHDOWN TODD,BIG SMOOTH,ROB68 AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED  DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DAMN THAT LIST HAS GOTTEN BIG SINCE THIS THREAD STARTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 11:16 AM~12517457
> *
> EVERYBODY  HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE HOILDAY!
> 
> SPEND TIME  YOUR FAMILY,
> REMEMBER AS TIMES GET  HARD FOR SOME OF US, FAMILY LOVE IS AN INVESTMENT THAT ALWAYS PAYS OFF,
> AND NOBODY CAN TAKE IT AWAY!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEARD THAT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 24 2008, 11:18 AM~12517468
> *thats palabra right there ese,all the real vintage wire wheel fanatics!Merry Christmas to you also!
> *



EVERYONE HAVE SAFE ONE.....SAUL I CAN WAIT TIL AFTER CHRISTMAS FOR MY TRU CLASSIC CAPS :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Eryk

Merry Christmas Truspoke Familia. All you guys have a happy, safe holiday.


----------



## touchdowntodd

merry xmas... 

got no trus yet since i sold those classics, but soon!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

One Luv to my Tru Familia and wish everyone the best!!

Keep Rollin & Stay Tru...DDR


----------



## hot wheels

Merry Christmas Fellas!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

Saul, post the updated list! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 24 2008, 05:21 PM~12519635
> *Saul, post the updated list!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## 65_impalow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-REVERS...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 25 2008, 02:03 AM~12522911
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-REVERS...sQ5fAccessories
> *


those rims will clean up nice with some lemon treatment  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 24 2008, 05:21 PM~12519635
> *Saul, post the updated list!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 25 2008, 07:42 PM~12526552
> *those rims will clean up nice with some lemon treatment   :biggrin:
> *


i still wanna know what the ''lemon treatment'' is..lol just lemon juice really?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:05 PM~12517358
> *ORALE THATS TIGHT MERRY XMAS HOPPIN62,MR.59,ACCESSORY FREAK,ERYK,STRAY52,INVISIBLE EMPIRE,CRENSHAW MAGRAW,FERNS213,FIRE FLY,JAIME VIEJITOS,HOOKED 2 GLASS,HUSTLER SPANK,DAT DIRTY RAT,MR.74,SUPREME69,RJ67,EZ RIDER, TOUCHDOWN TODD,BIG SMOOTH,ROB68 AND ALL MY HOMIES I MISSED  DAMM WERE SUCH A BIG FAMILIA AND I KNOW WE WILL GROW BY NEXT YEAR THE LIST WILL BE EVEN BIGGER
> *


MERRY XMAS HOMIES


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GOT 2 SETS OF 3 BAR K/O'S FOR SALE, PM IF INTERESTED!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 25 2008, 10:15 PM~12528610
> *GOT 2 SETS OF 3 BAR K/O'S FOR SALE, PM IF INTERESTED!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 25 2008, 11:47 PM~12528842
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 26 2008, 11:28 PM~12534915
> *:around:
> *


----------



## Droopy

WTB a set of 3 bar K/O's for tru spokes. show me what you got. pics and price please.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 25 2008, 11:15 PM~12528610
> *GOT 2 SETS OF 3 BAR K/O'S FOR SALE, PM IF INTERESTED!
> *


HERE YOU GO THESE ARE THE PICTURES OF YOUR KNOCK OFFS YOU HAVE FOR SALE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:23 PM~12539371
> *HERE YOU GO THESE ARE THE PICTURES OF YOUR KNOCK OFFS YOU HAVE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AS ALWAYS SAUL, THANKS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

I GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12539391
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:23 PM~12539371
> *HERE YOU GO THESE ARE THE PICTURES OF YOUR KNOCK OFFS YOU HAVE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALES PENDING ON BOTH SETS!!!, THAT WAS QUICK!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 27 2008, 07:34 PM~12539458
> *SALES PENDING ON BOTH SETS!!!, THAT WAS QUICK!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.59

those are nice!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 09:11 PM~12540344
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 27 2008, 06:34 PM~12539458
> *SALES PENDING ON BOTH SETS!!!, THAT WAS QUICK!!! :0
> *


 :0 :tears: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

what the fuck man..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 28 2008, 12:05 AM~12542201
> *what the fuck man..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Did you ever get my email with the pics? PM me.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 28 2008, 12:14 AM~12541950
> *:0  :tears: ......  :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT PUT THEM CLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN ONES I GOT FROM YOU UP TOO!! GOT SOME THINGS GOING ON!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 28 2008, 01:05 AM~12542201
> *what the fuck man..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## solo20

how much does a set of rims go


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:10 AM~12543866
> *MIGHT PUT THEM CLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN ONES I GOT FROM YOU UP TOO!! GOT SOME THINGS GOING ON!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP SAMMY :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Dec 28 2008, 12:57 PM~12544108
> *how much does a set of rims go
> *


DEPENDS THE CONDITION IF THERE CLEAN NO RUST NO CURB RASH AROUND $350 AND UP


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2008, 05:50 PM~12546498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wow, that white wall is so bright it shines on the floor!! :0 ................................................................................................................................................. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12547250
> *:0  wow, that white wall is so bright it shines on the floor!! :0 ................................................................................................................................................. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: THATS SNOW


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

559 3479665 RALLY AMERICA talked to guy yesterday he said he can redo truspoke 200 to 400 per wheel price depends on how bad your spokes are and if he can reuse them my standards are getting reversed


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 28 2008, 07:50 PM~12547590
> *559 3479665    RALLY AMERICA    talked to guy yesterday he said he can redo truspoke  200 to 400 per wheel  price depends on how bad your spokes are and if he can reuse them      my standards are getting reversed
> *



i talked to them back in april-may also. i think id look at his work before you take your wheels to him.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP FELLAS!!!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 28 2008, 09:50 PM~12547590
> *559 3479665    RALLY AMERICA    talked to guy yesterday he said he can redo truspoke  200 to 400 per wheel  price depends on how bad your spokes are and if he can reuse them      my standards are getting reversed
> *


You are looking more at $400 per wheel. I also talked with Mr. McLean and he does not like to work with used parts. He said he has standards for his work and will ALWAYS use new parts...with the exception to the hub...PM sent.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/973828444.html


----------



## SUPREME69

FOUND A SET OF TRU SPOKES WITH THE 2 BARS WRAPPED IN BRAND NEW ARRIVAS :0


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/973825045.html :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12556270
> *FOUND A SET OF TRU SPOKES WITH THE 2 BARS WRAPPED IN BRAND NEW ARRIVAS :0
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2008, 08:52 PM~12556289
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *



VERY SOON GRASSHOPPER :biggrin: THE GUY I GOT MY COLORSONIC FROM WAS HOLDING OUT. GONNA SEE WHAT I FIND IN POMONA AND TURLOCK FIRST, THEN COME HOME AND PICK THOSE UP. THEY AINT GOING ANYWHERE.


----------



## SUPREME69

VENETIAN BLINDS

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/959845976.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12556368
> *VERY SOON GRASSHOPPER :biggrin:  THE GUY I GOT MY COLORSONIC FROM WAS HOLDING OUT. GONNA SEE WHAT I FIND IN POMONA AND TURLOCK FIRST, THEN COME HOME AND PICK THOSE UP. THEY AINT GOING ANYWHERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2008, 09:51 PM~12556273
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/973825045.html :0  :biggrin:
> *


ARE THESE AT YOUR HOUSE YET??? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12556573
> *:thumbsup:
> *



YOUR SETS ARE STILL IN MY PRIORITY TOO


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2008, 10:19 PM~12556610
> *YOUR SETS ARE STILL IN MY PRIORITY TOO
> *


 :biggrin: JUST LMK


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12556368
> *VERY SOON GRASSHOPPER :biggrin:  THE GUY I GOT MY COLORSONIC FROM WAS HOLDING OUT. GONNA SEE WHAT I FIND IN POMONA AND TURLOCK FIRST, THEN COME HOME AND PICK THOSE UP. THEY AINT GOING ANYWHERE.
> *


 :0 i know were there at he said i can go pick them up this weekend you wont find nothing at pomona theres never anything there


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2008, 10:17 PM~12556585
> *ARE THESE AT YOUR HOUSE YET??? :biggrin:
> *


i want the cap :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12557179
> *:0  i know were there at he said i can go pick them up this weekend you wont find nothing at pomona theres never anything there
> *


 :0 :0 and you know you have thick competition at Turlock,not just me  better bust out the tent and flashlite :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12557614
> *:0  :0  and you know you have thick competition at Turlock,not just me    better bust out the tent and flashlite :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12557614
> *:0  :0  and you know you have thick competition at Turlock,not just me    better bust out the tent and flashlite :biggrin:
> *


 :0 is ok


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Dec 29 2008, 10:03 PM~12557179-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  i know were there at he said i can go pick them up this weekend you wont find nothing at pomona theres never anything there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure buddy :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Dec 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12557614
> *:0  :0  and you know you have thick competition at Turlock,not just me    better bust out the tent and flashlite :biggrin:
> *


damn straight, if you start at the wrong end your fucked!!! people are sneaky like last year when you rolled up right behind me. had i been shopping you could have came up on anything right in front of me. luckly i was just chit chatting.


----------



## robs68

ttmft :0


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12556257
> *:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/973828444.html
> *


good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12557614
> *:0  :0  and you know you have thick competition at Turlock,not just me    better bust out the tent and flashlite :biggrin:
> *


sat nite when everyone sleeping


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2008, 07:01 PM~12563733
> *sure buddy :biggrin:
> damn straight, if you start at the wrong end your fucked!!! people are sneaky like last year when you rolled up right behind me. had i been shopping you could have came up on anything right in front of me. luckly i was just chit chatting.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

VERY VERY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2008, 11:10 PM~12566536
> *VERY VERY
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

I HAVE THE RIMS FROM HOPPIN 62 (PAGE 191) UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, THEY ARE FUCKING GORGEOUS!! NOT GOING TO RUN THEM ON THE CAR I BOUGHT THEM FOR AFTER ALL, KEEPING THE STOCKS ON IT, SO LMK IF INTERESTED


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2008, 11:37 PM~12566775
> *I HAVE THE RIMS FROM HOPPIN 62 (PAGE 191) UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, THEY ARE FUCKING GORGEOUS!! NOT GOING TO RUN THEM ON THE CAR I BOUGHT THEM FOR AFTER ALL, KEEPING THE STOCKS ON IT, SO LMK IF INTERESTED
> *


keep them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2008, 11:39 PM~12566791
> *keep them
> *


PROBABLY WILL AS NO ONE REALLY HAS THE EXTRA $$$$$ FOR THINGS RIGHT NOW, POST THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12566835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN YOUR GOOD HOMIE!!! YEP THATS THEM AND THEY ARE AVAILABLE, LMK THANKS AGAIN HOMIE FOR THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12566850
> *DAMN YOUR GOOD HOMIE!!! YEP THATS THEM AND THEY ARE AVAILABLE, LMK THANKS AGAIN HOMIE FOR THE PICS :thumbsup:
> *


THEY LOOK EVEN CRAZIER IN PERSON, THESE ARE OVER THE TOP!!


----------



## SUPREME69

LOOKING AT THOSE WHEELS DONT GET OLD  


WHERES ALL THE OVERSEAS GUYS? HAVENT SEEN THEM IN HERE IN AWHILE.


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

HOPPIN62 YOU GONNA COME UP FOR THE TURLOCK SWAP WITH SAUL?


----------



## hoppin62

Sitting at work! :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS HAPPENING SAMMY?? :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2008, 10:58 PM~12566942
> *HOPPIN62 YOU GONNA COME UP FOR THE TURLOCK SWAP WITH SAUL?
> *


Fuck no :angry: he steals all the good shit from in front of me!  .......... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12566953
> *WHATS HAPPENING SAMMY?? :wave:
> *


:wave: Happy New Year to all in here! (I'll be drunk this time tomorrow) :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 31 2008, 12:03 AM~12566983
> *:wave: Happy New Year to all in here! (I'll be drunk this time tomorrow)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR AS WELL BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Dec 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12566967-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck no  :angry:  he steals all the good shit from in front of me!  .......... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOTTA BE ON YOUR TOES AROUND SAUL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Dec 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12566983
> *:wave: Happy New Year to all in here! (I'll be drunk this time tomorrow)  :biggrin:
> *



HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE ALSO. MAYBE THIS WILL BE OUR YEAR TO FIND THE "GOOD" DEALS THIS YEAR


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 31 2008, 12:01 AM~12566967
> *Fuck no  :angry:  he steals all the good shit from in front of me!  .......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 COME ON MAN YOU TAKE ONE SIDE OF THE ROW I TAKE THE OTHER AND TURLOCK HERE WE COME :biggrin: SUPREME MAKE SURE YOU DONT LEAVE YOUR CART UNATENDED YOU MIGHT LOOSE IT :biggrin: IT COULD END UP IN THE VALLE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12566835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are nice


----------



## 65_impalow




----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12567553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Right click and save, OH my


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12567553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS IT RIGHT THERE!!, GOD DAMN THATS A SEXY MOTHERFUCKER!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 31 2008, 01:31 AM~12567468
> *damn those are nice
> *


THEY LOOK EVEN BETTER IN PERSON!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12566835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 31 2008, 01:16 PM~12570554
> *FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


Didnt you just get these????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 31 2008, 01:46 PM~12570746
> *Didnt you just get these????
> *


YEP, BUT IM NOT GOING TO RUN THEM ON THE CAR I BOUGHT THEM FOR......SO THEY ARE UP FOR SALE :biggrin: GOTTA GET WITH YOU SOON ON THE APPLIANCES FOR ERIC TOO :biggrin: HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I KNO THER IS GOING TO BE A SET OF 13 TRU SPOKES FOR SALE AT TURLOCK :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 31 2008, 05:18 PM~12573032
> *I KNO THER IS GOING TO BE A SET OF 13 TRU SPOKES FOR SALE AT TURLOCK :cheesy:
> *



MADE OR THE CRUISER WIRE LINE?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2008, 06:24 PM~12573094
> *MADE OR THE CRUISER WIRE LINE?
> *


THER TRUS BOUGHT BACK IN THE EARLY 80S


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12567553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This car was featured in LRM right? Did it have the tru's on it then also?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 31 2008, 01:16 PM~12570554
> *FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


LMK!!!


----------



## SAUL

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Dec 31 2008, 09:53 PM~12574170
> *This car was featured in LRM right?  Did it have the tru's on it then also?
> *


The car was featured in LRM but it did not have the Tru's. Mike did a mild restoration in early 2008, added chrome to the engine compartment, some touch ups in the interior, updated his hydros and got the Tru's restored and put on once the car was done a few months ago.


----------



## solo20

can someone post all the types of spinners for these rims


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 1 2009, 09:11 AM~12576373
> *The car was featured in LRM but it did not have the Tru's. Mike did a mild restoration in early 2008, added chrome to the engine compartment, some touch ups in the interior, updated his hydros and got the Tru's restored and put on once the car was done a few months ago.
> *


HE DID A GREAT JOB!! THAT CAR IS AMAZING, TOTAL CLASS!!


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

A true piece of lowriding/kustom history found and for sale

too bad they ruined it...but still hopefully it will end up in the right hands.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=321501


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 1 2009, 10:26 PM~12581368
> *A true piece of lowriding/kustom history found and for sale
> 
> too bad they ruined it...but still hopefully it will end up in the right hands.
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=321501
> *


WOOOOW :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2009, 09:13 PM~12580616
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAAAATS HAAAAAPPPPEENNNNNING!!


----------



## SAUL

NADA KICKING BACK


----------



## SAUL

R.I.P OLDIES C.C MEMBER


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2009, 11:56 PM~12582083
> *NADA KICKING BACK
> *


RESTING THEM NIKES AFTER STROLLIN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL DAY AT THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 2 2009, 12:09 AM~12582164
> *RESTING THEM NIKES AFTER STROLLIN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL  DAY AT THE PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


YUP THE CHANCLAS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:48 AM~12582403
> *YUP THE CHANCLAS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:05 AM~12581763
> *WOOOOW :0
> *


Yo Saul, thats the magazine i told you about awhile back that has alot of old school lows in it (that Merc being a perfect example). Its no Firme or Qvo but more along the lines of kustoms & hot rods but always feature old skool lows in it. Just the old advertisements like Andys Hydro, Rauls, Supreme Wheels & etc are just crazy. They are hard to come by cause the magazine (like many others) only lasted a few years. I've been sorting all my mags and will hit you with my doubles!!

FYI --All my mags are protective plastics so you know they are proper holmes!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 2 2009, 01:47 AM~12582623
> *Yo Saul, thats the magazine i told you about awhile back that has alot of old school lows in it (that Merc being a perfect example). Its no Firme or Qvo but more along the lines of kustoms & hot rods but always feature old skool lows in it. Just the old advertisements like Andys Hydro, Rauls, Supreme Wheels & etc are just crazy. They are hard to come by cause the magazine (like many others) only lasted a few years. I've been sorting all my mags and will hit you with my doubles!!
> 
> FYI --All my mags are protective plastics so you know they are proper holmes!!
> *


  thanks


----------



## MR.LAC

Mike Lopez of Lifestyle c.c


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 2 2009, 08:48 PM~12589495
> *Mike Lopez of Lifestyle c.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/973434536.html


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/976271167.html


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12567553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i love this car


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 04:56 PM~12595423
> *Man i love this car
> *


x2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 3 2009, 06:01 PM~12595482
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## mr box

are there any marking on TRU SPOKES to know if you got a real set not counting the cap :dunno:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2008, 12:45 AM~12566835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE FOR SALE????? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Jan 3 2009, 08:31 PM~12596252
> *are there any marking on TRU SPOKES to know  if you got a real set not counting the cap  :dunno:
> *


OG's have 45 spokes and the repops have 50.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 3 2009, 07:35 PM~12596282
> *ARE THESE FOR SALE????? :biggrin:
> *


YES THEY ARE


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 3 2009, 01:19 AM~12591154
> *:0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/973434536.html
> *


WOW that guy is on crack :around:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 4 2009, 12:26 PM~12602125
> *WOW that guy is on crack :around:
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 4 2009, 01:26 PM~12602125
> *WOW that guy is on crack :around:
> *


AND BEEN HUFFIN GLUE!! :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 4 2009, 06:38 PM~12605632
> *AND BEEN HUFFIN GLUE!! :0
> *


Ooohhh!, Yum! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 4 2009, 08:48 PM~12606574
> *Ooohhh!, Yum!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

just bought these from a retired club member loco ss. just need to get some 5.20's


----------



## BIG RED

^^Good come up :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

nice rims ugly tires.......


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 5 2009, 03:37 AM~12609159
> *nice rims ugly tires.......
> *


I know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

some standard 14" id like to get rid of. no caps tho.


----------



## esco64

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Nov 5 2008, 10:08 PM~12076776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE........ $$$$$$$   ALL FOUR WHEELS CLEAN, NEW TIRES .
> LOCATED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.  NO SHIPPING..........
> *





Still for Sale


----------



## SAUL

thanks Eryk for them wheels i owe you homie


----------



## Eryk

You don't owe me nada Saul. You're a good friend holmes.




....On second thought....I'll take some TruClassic Medallions. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12618224
> *You don't owe me nada Saul.  You're a good friend holmes.
> ....On second thought....I'll take some TruClassic Medallions.  Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12618224
> *You don't owe me nada Saul.  You're a good friend holmes.
> ....On second thought....I'll take some TruClassic Medallions.  Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 5 2009, 10:38 PM~12618292
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 5 2009, 10:20 PM~12618086
> *thanks Eryk for them wheels i owe you homie
> *


tienen suerte los que no se banan!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 5 2009, 11:09 PM~12618661
> *tienen suerte los que no se banan!!!!!
> *


ahuevo compita :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

after a lil bath on the lemon treatment


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12619388
> *after a lil bath on the lemon treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Holy shit! If I knew they could look that good, they wouldn't have been sitting in my garage for 3 years. You worked your magic on those! I know they went to the right person.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 6 2009, 10:13 AM~12621249
> *Holy shit!  If I knew they could look that good, they wouldn't have been sitting in my garage for 3 years.  You worked your magic on those!  I know they went to the right person.
> *


thanks again Eryk


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 6 2009, 12:17 PM~12622265
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12619388
> *after a lil bath on the lemon treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that rocket is clean saul :cheesy: how much to dip some appliances j/k...........maybe :biggrin: :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2009, 01:48 PM~12622922
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 6 2009, 01:56 AM~12619534
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Saul what do they mean lemon dip????


----------



## hoppin62

Pop's bomb with the 14 X 8's and 5.20's! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 7 2009, 03:37 PM~12635081
> *Pop's bomb with the 14 X 8's and 5.20's! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn Sammy, I love that sh!t...Very Clean!

Nice job...


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WELL DONE SAMMY!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Nice! Hell yeah Sammy. I love your pops' ride. He's a real nice guy. I had fun talking to him for a while. His car looks firme with that setup.


----------



## hoppin62

Too bad the Tru's were only on there for the picture!! :0 He'll curb my shit!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 7 2009, 07:20 PM~12637291
> *Too bad the Tru's were only on there for the picture!! :0  He'll curb my shit!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eryk

:roflmao: 


Hey Ryan. Whats up man. You should be getting an envelope in the mail any day now. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638464
> *:roflmao:
> Hey Ryan.  Whats up man.  You should be getting an envelope in the mail any day now. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 7 2009, 06:20 PM~12637291
> *Too bad the Tru's were only on there for the picture!! :0  He'll curb my shit!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you guys ready for pomona? i am  i missed the pass two years


----------



## Zappo90744

Original mint condition 15x7 standard Cadillac Wires (true spoke style). Comes with Cadillac knockoffs except that they are 3 wing and are super clean.


----------



## robs68

zappo what the f(&k you doing with tru spokes...lols....


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12638727
> *zappo what the f(&k you doing with tru spokes...lols....
> *


Thought you knew......$500 *or best offer*! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638464
> *:roflmao:
> Hey Ryan.  Whats up man.  You should be getting an envelope in the mail any day now. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

Here you go Saul I picked these up today for my "New" Top Secret Project soon to be unveiled :biggrin: 




























I only had time to clean up 3 wheels and mount up some NOS 520s on em


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 7 2009, 11:09 PM~12639847
> *Here you go Saul I picked these up today for my "New" Top Secret Project soon to be unveiled  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had time to clean up 3 wheels and mount up some NOS 520s on em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jan 7 2009, 10:28 PM~12640052
> *HAD TRU SPOKES ON MY IMPALA BUT THEY GOT JACKED WHILE IT WAS SITTING ON MY HOMEBOYS HOUSE
> 
> I HAVE AN EXTRA 2 IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR 1 OR TWO, I'LL POST SOME PICS WHEN I GO OVER
> *


What size?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2009, 08:20 PM~12638553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you guys ready for pomona? i am  i missed the pass two years
> *


 I won't be there.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 8 2009, 12:03 AM~12640349
> *I won't be there.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2009, 01:13 AM~12640408
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 8 2009, 12:09 AM~12639847
> *Here you go Saul I picked these up today for my "New" Top Secret Project soon to be unveiled  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had time to clean up 3 wheels and mount up some NOS 520s on em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHAZZZZZUP! INDIANA! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 7 2009, 04:37 PM~12635081
> *Pop's bomb with the 14 X 8's and 5.20's! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's Old School!  :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2009, 07:35 AM~12640563
> *WHAZZZZZUP! INDIANA! :biggrin:
> *





  Indiana


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 8 2009, 09:44 AM~12641833
> *   Indiana
> *


indiana jones
for digging up those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2009, 12:28 PM~12643489
> *indiana jones
> for digging up those wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638464
> *:roflmao:
> Hey Ryan.  Whats up man.  You should be getting an envelope in the mail any day now. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ERYK, GOT HERE TODAY!! SOLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2008, 05:23 PM~12213691
> *Just back from G-Boyz, they are finally finished.  :biggrin: It's been 8 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!! THANKS ERYK


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by YOUR MOMMA+Dec 30 2008, 10:45 PM~12566835-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 8 2009, 12:09 PM~12643789
> *SOLD!!! THANKS ERYK
> *


***SOLD***

:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:  
Congrats ERYK! You are getting a very nice set of wheels.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jan 7 2009, 11:11 PM~12640392-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ez_rider_@Jan 8 2009, 06:32 AM~12641451
> *Now that's Old School!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Eryk, nice come up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 8 2009, 03:06 PM~12644574
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Eryk, nice come up!
> *


REEEEEAAAAALLLLL NICE!! :yes:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Not to sound like some gay shower talk...but never been 'envious' of another guy until now:uh: ...Nice score Eryk

Soooooo does this mean you'll get rid of your Classics o-brotha of mine??? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 8 2009, 03:48 PM~12644898
> *So Eryk, Does this mean you'll get rid of your Classics???
> *


IF HE WONT, I HAPPEN TO HAVE A SET WITH MEDALLION CAPS!!?? LMK


----------



## Bigsmooth

Anyone got any sets available? even standards maybe must be 14"


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2009, 07:28 PM~12643489
> *indiana jones
> for digging up those wheels :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 8 2009, 05:34 PM~12645762
> *Anyone got any sets available?  even standards maybe must be 14"
> *


CLASSICS WITH MEDALLIONS  LMK


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 8 2009, 02:23 PM~12644282
> ***SOLD**
> 
> :0  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> Congrats ERYK!  You are getting a very nice set of wheels.
> *



:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:0 68 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

OK SO WHOS GOING TO POMONA FOR SURE? BESIDES SAUL :biggrin: ILL BE THERE, THIS WEEK IS GONNA GO BY SLOW.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 12 2009, 08:08 AM~12678573
> *OK SO WHOS GOING TO POMONA FOR SURE? BESIDES SAUL :biggrin: ILL BE THERE, THIS WEEK IS GONNA GO BY SLOW.
> *


I'm not going to be there...... I swear I'm not! :angel:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## lo4lyf

any one got some 3-bars for sell?


----------



## JROCK

I GOT A QUESTION. I WORKING ON A DEAL TO GET SOM OLD SCHOOL TRU SPOKES. LOOKS IN GOOD PHYSICAL CONDITION BUT HAS THE WEATHER RUST. I PLAN TO GET THEM RECHROMED. IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD DO BEFORE TAKING TO THE CHROME SHOP? OR ANY SUGGESTIONS I SHOULD KNOW TO DO WHILE RESTORING THEM BACK THERE TRU SHINE?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

I ALSO HAVE 2 15 X8 TRU CLASSICS AND 2 15 X 10 TRU CLASSICS THAT MY FRIEND RAN ON O 68 CHEVY TRUCK IN 81!!, SUPER CLEAN RIMS!! PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## mclover2

I got a set of truspoke 3-bars if anybody need em. :biggrin:


----------



## mclover2




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 12 2009, 09:08 AM~12678573
> *OK SO WHOS GOING TO POMONA FOR SURE? BESIDES SAUL :biggrin: ILL BE THERE, THIS WEEK IS GONNA GO BY SLOW.
> *


Ill be there for sure


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Jan 14 2009, 04:18 PM~12704493
> *I got a set of truspoke 3-bars if anybody need em.  :biggrin:
> *



price?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 15 2009, 08:23 AM~12712131
> *Ill be there for sure
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I want some of these *Might trade some 72 spoke X-laced Z's*


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 12 2009, 10:08 AM~12678573
> *OK SO WHOS GOING TO POMONA FOR SURE? BESIDES SAUL :biggrin: ILL BE THERE, THIS WEEK IS GONNA GO BY SLOW.
> *


i`ll be roaming around,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 16 2009, 06:56 PM~12727313
> *i`ll be roaming around,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 16 2009, 05:56 PM~12727313
> *i`ll be roaming around,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *



 MAYBE I CAN MEET SOME OF YOU OUT THERE. BE GOOD TO PUT A NAME WITH A FACE. SAUL ONLY COMES UP HERE TO GET RIMS. NEVER STOPS BY THOUGH  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 17 2009, 09:40 AM~12731936
> *  MAYBE I CAN MEET SOME OF YOU OUT THERE. BE GOOD TO PUT A NAME WITH A FACE. SAUL ONLY COMES UP HERE TO GET RIMS. NEVER STOPS BY THOUGH   :biggrin:
> *


SAUL IS STEALTH WITH THE RIM GRABBING :0


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :cheesy: LOOK OUT FOR A DUDE WEARING A STRAYS JACKET TOMORROW THATS ME  STOP BY AND SAY HELLO


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 12:58 PM~12732838
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: LOOK OUT FOR A DUDE WEARING A STRAYS JACKET TOMORROW THATS ME   STOP BY AND SAY HELLO
> *


 SAUL, YOUR THERE AT DARK THIRTY,,,,,,,,, WHEN I GET THERE EVERYTHING IS JUST A MEMORY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 17 2009, 12:06 PM~12732903
> *SAUL, YOUR THERE AT DARK THIRTY,,,,,,,,, WHEN I GET THERE EVERYTHING IS JUST A MEMORY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

IM WALKING OUT THE HOUSE...BE THER HOPLY BY 11 TONITE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 17 2009, 06:21 PM~12735404
> *IM WALKING OUT THE HOUSE...BE THER HOPLY BY 11 TONITE
> *


 :0 EARLY BIRD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS

Still mine !!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jan 17 2009, 10:52 AM~12732800-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAUL IS STEALTH WITH THE RIM GRABBING :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its okay im not planning on scoring anything. but if i find some stuff cool. i got a set of trus on some arrivas waiting for me when i get back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 10:58 AM~12732838
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: LOOK OUT FOR A DUDE WEARING A STRAYS JACKET TOMORROW THATS ME   STOP BY AND SAY HELLO
> *


  ill probably sport my streetlow magazine jacket


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 17 2009, 09:13 PM~12736808
> *its okay im not planning on scoring anything. but if i find some stuff cool. i got a set of trus on some arrivas waiting for me when i get back
> ill probably sport my streetlow magazine jacket
> *


ill look for you damn is cold out here in Pomona :biggrin: hint am already here scopeing out the scene


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSAAAUUULLL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 09:33 PM~12737457
> *ill look for you damn is cold out here in Pomona  :biggrin:  hint am already here scopeing out the scene
> *



 damn im wearing shorts  hope it turns into 80 degree weather.


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## SUPREME69

just got home.....not alot of stuff out there. came home with a black donut, sony rabbit ears and the radio for it. seen two sets of tru spokes but thats about it.


if anyones wondering me and saul were neck and neck going through the rows :biggrin: i ran into him maybe half ways and i just had to make sure i stayed in front of him :biggrin: j/k finally nice to meet you  

accessoryfreak i seen you driving into the show but i didnt see your ride parked where all the cars parked.


----------



## MR.59

it took a long while just to drive in,,,,,, have not see it THAT crowded in years!! i had to park that red 76 of mine waaaay out back too.
too painful for me to walk most of it,,,,,,,,,had to take a few breaks.
BUT is this a NEW TREND? ebay raised the prices to sell,,,,,,,,the last 2 swaps have been jambed,,,,,, less selling online?
weather was warm, loads of cars to see, lots of cars for sale!!! saw some very nice 59`s for sale too(no rags) just nice had top projects.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 03:18 PM~12741546
> *just got home.....not alot of stuff out there. came home with a black donut, sony rabbit ears and the radio for it. seen two sets of tru spokes but thats about it.
> if anyones wondering me and saul were neck and neck going through the rows :biggrin: i ran into him maybe half ways and i just had to make sure i stayed in front of him :biggrin: j/k finally nice to meet you
> 
> accessoryfreak i seen you driving into the show but i didnt see your ride parked where all the cars parked.
> *


nice to meet you and your pops the donut steering wheel was bad nice  there wasnt alot of stuff it was dry this time  o well theres more pomonas to come :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 03:18 PM~12741546
> *just got home.....not alot of stuff out there. came home with a black donut, sony rabbit ears and the radio for it. seen two sets of tru spokes but thats about it.
> if anyones wondering me and saul were neck and neck going through the rows :biggrin: i ran into him maybe half ways and i just had to make sure i stayed in front of him :biggrin: j/k finally nice to meet you
> 
> accessoryfreak i seen you driving into the show but i didnt see your ride parked where all the cars parked.
> *


I just missed you holmes, check your PMs


----------



## Anaheim74

Anyone see the NOS Tru Ray stickers, dude wanted $200 for the set


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jan 18 2009, 03:14 PM~12741860-->
> 
> 
> 
> it took a long while just to drive in,,,,,, have not see it THAT crowded in years!! i had to park that red 76 of mine waaaay out back too.
> too painful for me to walk  most of it,,,,,,,,,had to take a few breaks.
> BUT is this a NEW TREND?  ebay raised the prices to sell,,,,,,,,the last 2 swaps have been jambed,,,,,, less selling online?
> weather was warm, loads of cars to see, lots of cars for sale!!! saw some very nice 59`s for sale too(no rags) just nice had top projects.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the glasshouse???? did you have a car load? i think i seen that drive in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 03:36 PM~12742009
> *nice to meet you and your pops the donut steering wheel was bad nice   there wasnt alot of stuff it was dry this time   o well theres more pomonas to come :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a bit pricey but i couldn't pass it up, hope i didnt barge in if you were gonna buy it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 18 2009, 05:03 PM~12742520
> *I just missed you holmes, check your PMs
> *


i really wanted to see your ride, but i went throug the 58 and newer and i didnt see it.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 18 2009, 05:03 PM~12742520
> *I just missed you holmes, check your PMs
> *



your inbox is full


----------



## SUPREME69

hey saul did you see that guy selling the technical lowriders and the lowrider program? he had a few older lrms too. those looked like fakes to me??? by the way who was the guy you were walking with?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

just got home from pomona......got ther at 5am saw a few things went all the way to pomona and came back with some cds and shambow. :uh: my friend scored on a bomb truck seat for 20..so if you seen a acura going down whittier with a seat tied to the roof about 230 it was me :biggrin: saw few trus, a stack of 520s...rabitt ears and tv i saw too....saw a couple STRAYS jacket infront of me but couldnt catch up to meet u...maybe next time


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 07:50 PM~12743352
> *hey saul did you see that guy selling the technical lowriders and the lowrider program? he had a few older lrms too. those looked like fakes to me??? by the way who was the guy you were walking with?
> *


yea selling them for 5 a piece they looked too new and ther was about 3 others selling mint ones too :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 18 2009, 07:20 PM~12743078
> *Anyone see the NOS Tru Ray stickers, dude wanted $200 for the set
> *


 :0 200.00???


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 18 2009, 10:56 PM~12744825
> *just got home from pomona......got ther at 5am  saw a few things  went all the way to pomona and came back with some cds and shambow. :uh: my friend scored on a bomb truck seat for 20..so if you seen a acura going down whittier with a seat tied to the roof about 230 it was me :biggrin:  saw few trus, a stack of 520s...rabitt ears and tv i saw too....saw a couple STRAYS jacket infront of me but couldnt catch up to meet u...maybe next time
> *



STACK OF 5.20`S?????????????
WHERE WERE THOSE??


----------



## MR.59

> the glasshouse???? did you have a car load? i think i seen that drive in.
> 
> JUST THE WIFE AND ME,,,,,,,,,
> firethorn red with buckskin landau top? that was me in my 76 with 16k og miles!
> car still smells new!
> had to park it wayyyyyy out back.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 PM~12745796
> *STACK OF 5.20`S?????????????
> WHERE WERE THOSE??
> *


around row 19 20 he had alot of assesories they were stacked up 14s had bout 12 of them and a set of 14s 560s selling them for 450 a set


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 07:24 PM~12743115
> *the glasshouse???? did you have a car load? i think i seen that drive in.
> it was a bit pricey but i couldn't pass it up, hope i didnt barge in if you were gonna buy it.
> i really wanted to see your ride, but i went throug the 58 and newer and i didnt see it.
> *


not at all supreme i was just checking it out you came up it was brand new never been instaled the other homie walking with me is also from the STRAYS he doesnt come on here thoe


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 07:50 PM~12743352
> *hey saul did you see that guy selling the technical lowriders and the lowrider program? he had a few older lrms too. those looked like fakes to me??? by the way who was the guy you were walking with?
> *


yup those technicals and lowriders are real and the other dudes selling magazines are friends of his they all went together but had different stands


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 18 2009, 09:56 PM~12744825
> *just got home from pomona......got ther at 5am  saw a few things  went all the way to pomona and came back with some cds and shambow. :uh: my friend scored on a bomb truck seat for 20..so if you seen a acura going down whittier with a seat tied to the roof about 230 it was me :biggrin:  saw few trus, a stack of 520s...rabitt ears and tv i saw too....saw a couple STRAYS jacket infront of me but couldnt catch up to meet u...maybe next time
> *


  see you in TURLOCK next weekend


----------



## ferns213

QUE ONDA FOO


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

yea ill be out ther sat the guys in the club are selling stuff


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 18 2009, 11:56 PM~12746017
> *QUE ONDA FOO
> *


waz up biatch :cheesy: :0


----------



## SAUL

did anyone see or buy that o.g factronix color bar that was there he had that one and a mdct color bar chrome one he wanted $225 for the o.g one and $250 for the chrome reproduction one


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 01:01 AM~12746054
> *waz up biatch :cheesy:  :0
> *


PINCHE JOTOLON


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:03 AM~12746064
> *did anyone see or buy that o.g factronix color bar that was there he had that one and a mdct color bar chrome one he wanted $225 for the o.g one and $250 for the chrome reproduction one
> *


yea it was half the size of the regular ones black? vibra sonic he had reverb control too but no reverb unit


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 AM~12746093
> *PINCHE JOTOLON
> *


ya vas a empesar con babosadas porque no fuiste a pomona huevon


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 19 2009, 12:10 AM~12746119
> *yea it was half the size of the regular ones  black? vibra sonic  he had reverb control too but no reverb unit
> *


  did you buy it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:11 AM~12746132
> * did you buy it
> *


no wanted it tho but have 2 already it seemed like all the goodies were 200 225 250 saw 2 45 record players wante 250


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 01:10 AM~12746124
> *ya vas a empesar con babosadas porque no fuiste a pomona huevon
> *


WHAT DID U GET????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 19 2009, 12:14 AM~12746166
> *no    wanted it tho  but have 2 already  it seemed like all the goodies were 200 225 250    saw 2 45 record players wante 250
> *


what brand of color bars do you have


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 12:15 AM~12746183
> *WHAT DID U GET????
> *


a set of tru classics and a set of tru spokes on 5.20s :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:16 AM~12746188
> *what brand of color bars do you have
> *


bow man and a ted wells one


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 12:15 AM~12746183
> *WHAT DID U GET????
> *


i bought a set of cooper trendsetter 175/75r14 all 4 tires like new


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 19 2009, 12:18 AM~12746215
> *bow man and a ted wells one
> *


 :0 O.G BOMAN or car shop BOWMAN


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 01:17 AM~12746199
> *a set of tru classics and a set of tru spokes on 5.20s :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


LET ME HAVE THE TRU SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Let me have the Tru Classics..I just had to say it!!...lolol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:17 AM~12746199
> *a set of tru classics and a set of tru spokes on 5.20s :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:19 AM~12746226
> *i bought a set of cooper trendsetter 175/75r14 all 4 tires like new
> *


the only good looking radial :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> the glasshouse???? did you have a car load? i think i seen that drive in.
> 
> JUST THE WIFE AND ME,,,,,,,,,
> firethorn red with buckskin landau top? that was me in my 76 with 16k og miles!
> car still smells new!
> had to park it wayyyyyy out back.
> 
> 
> 
> then it was you i seen pass by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around row 19 20 he had alot of assesories they were stacked up 14s had bout 12 of them and a set of 14s 560s selling them for 450 a set
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt see those, must of sold before i got there. i was there at 6am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all supreme i was just checking it out you came up it was brand new never been instaled the other homie walking with me is also from the STRAYS he doesnt come on here thoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup those technicals and lowriders are real and the other dudes selling magazines are friends of his they all went together but had different stands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool now i dont feel so bad cause i bought a few :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone see or buy that o.g factronix color bar that was there he had that one and a mdct color bar chrome one he wanted $225 for the o.g one and $250 for the chrome reproduction one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they wre bumping it on a lil radio? the one mike and indio had were mdtc bars werent they?
Click to expand...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jan 18 2009, 06:50 PM~12743352-->
> 
> 
> 
> those looked like fakes to me???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 11:13 AM~12749129
> *cool now i dont feel so bad cause i bought a few :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2009, 01:19 PM~12750146
> *:scrutinize:
> *



if they were fake i got screwed but since they were real, guess you can say i scored??? i knew i should have bought more technical lowriders....just to sit on for a rainy day.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 01:52 PM~12750445
> *if they were fake i got screwed but since they were real, guess you can say i scored??? i knew i should have bought more technical lowriders....just to sit on for a rainy day.
> *


I actually haven't matched them up with my og's..... but i will soon. It is a great score! once they are gone...they are gone for good and then the prices go back up!  I heard someone scored on a storage that was up for auction and they came up on boxes of LRM, technicals and LRM program mags!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2009, 03:57 PM~12751444
> *I actually haven't matched them up with my og's..... but i will soon. It is a great score! once they are gone...they are gone for good and then the prices go back up!   I heard someone scored on a storage that was up for auction and they came up on boxes of LRM, technicals and LRM program mags!
> *



are you serious? i heard from a friend a similar story. how true do you think that is? the times ive talked with sonny he said there wasnt many first year issues printed out. then to see a bunch our there in circulation? kinda makes you wonder a bit.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 04:08 PM~12751533
> *are you serious? i heard from a friend a similar story. how true do you think that is? the times ive talked with sonny he said there wasnt many first year issues printed out. then to see a bunch our there in circulation? kinda makes you wonder a bit.
> *


That's what I heard!!! I'm sure there was atleast a thousand printed...that's minimum..... Maybe they all didn't get distributed back then and have been sitting in a storage somewhere?? :dunno:
I'm sure there is lots of shit sitting everywhere waiting to be discovered!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

didnt see those, must of sold before i got there. i was there at 6am

[/quote]
i saw them about 9am


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 12:20 AM~12746238
> *:0 O.G BOMAN or car shop BOWMAN
> *


car shop one i got some lenses comin to swap out the thick ass plastic one car shop one comes with.......i got this guy navone in town hes a electronic guru(hes the one who invented the capacitors for the car stereos) hes gonna make me a few color bars


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GOT 2 SETS OF NOS TRU RAY STICKERS IF INTERESTED LMK


----------



## Bigsmooth

Any chance anyone knows if I can put my 14x7 reverse tru's on my caddy
1978


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 18 2009, 09:56 PM~12744825
> *just got home from pomona......got ther at 5am  saw a few things  went all the way to pomona and came back with some cds and shambow. :uh: my friend scored on a bomb truck seat for 20..so if you seen a acura going down whittier with a seat tied to the roof about 230 it was me :biggrin:  saw few trus, a stack of 520s...rabitt ears and tv i saw too....saw a couple STRAYS jacket infront of me but couldnt catch up to meet u...maybe next time
> *


 :thumbsup: I got a set out that stack of 520s :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2009, 08:04 PM~12753457
> *GOT 2 SETS OF NOS TRU RAY STICKERS IF INTERESTED LMK
> *


 :0 i want them :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 19 2009, 07:13 PM~12753575
> *Any chance anyone knows if I can put my 14x7 reverse tru's on my caddy
> 1978
> 
> *


I THINK CADDYS HAVE THE BIG 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERN. SO YES


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 11:07 PM~12756593
> *I THINK CADDYS HAVE THE BIG 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERN. SO YES
> *



Your correct on the pattern. I know they will fit pattern wise I'm worried about width being an issue.


----------



## SUPREME69

shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 11:04 PM~12756558
> *:0 i want them :cheesy:
> *


WE CAN NEGOTIATE MY BROTHER, AND YOU THIS MANG!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

whats up ez


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

Dont know if this is the right topic or not but what major wheel companys produced wires in the 80's, A guy i know has a set of 50 spoke standard 15 in. rims. im trying to figure out what they are, they are 50 spoke crosslaced, 2 spokes cross then one is straight then the next two cross and so on. They say MADE IN USA on the hub thats about it. They bolt on like 83's and they poke out just a tad with a hex cap center. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:36 PM~12765050
> *Dont know if this is the right topic or not but what major wheel companys produced wires in the 80's, A guy i know has a set of 50 spoke standard 15 in. rims. im trying to figure out what they are, they are 50 spoke crosslaced, 2 spokes cross then one is straight then the next two cross and so on. They say MADE IN USA on the hub thats about it. They bolt on like 83's and they poke out just a tad with a hex cap center. any help is appreciated.
> *


Those are Star Wires. They were made under the Cragar/Weld name. Same wheel. But the caps were different based on what brand name was stamped into the back. Look at the recesses on the back side of the hub, between the bolt holes. You might need to shine a flashlight in there. It should say Weld Wheels, Inc. If not, then they're probably the Cragar ones.


----------



## Bigsmooth

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 20 2009, 11:03 PM~12766990
> *Those are Star Wires.  They were made under the Cragar/Weld name.  Same wheel.  But the caps were different based on what brand name was stamped into the back.  Look at the recesses on the back side of the hub, between the bolt holes.  You might need to shine a flashlight in there.  It should say Weld Wheels, Inc.  If not, then they're probably the Cragar ones.
> *


What might they be worth, if anything, They have a little surface rust but no peeling or anything. he says he wants 30 spokes instead.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I found this video 11 months ago and it had sound lol but check it out


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2009, 11:26 PM~12768049
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I WENT ON A LITTLE MISSION TODAY I PICKED UP 2 N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS AND A O.G 70s FACTRONIX COLOR BAR  :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

THIS IS A FACTRONIX COLOR BAR


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2009, 11:40 PM~12768243
> *I WENT ON A LITTLE MISSION TODAY I PICKED UP 2 N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS AND A O.G 70s FACTRONIX COLOR BAR    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A PINCHE VATO PRESUMIDO!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 20 2009, 11:46 PM~12768301
> *A PINCHE VATO PRESUMIDO!!!!!
> *


nunca te llores pobre llorate cojo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2009, 11:45 PM~12768289
> *
> THIS IS A FACTRONIX COLOR BAR
> *


thats clean i really want one  

found a video of a 62 cruising on tru classics  

_edsVZrRcKU&feature=related


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2009, 12:45 AM~12768289
> *
> THIS IS A FACTRONIX COLOR BAR
> *


I WANT IT CABRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 21 2009, 12:32 AM~12768711
> *I WANT IT CABRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what for?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 21 2009, 08:54 AM~12769840
> *what for?
> *


 :biggrin: REGANALO DILE K NO SE AGA PENDEJO :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anyone have the Tru Spoke 3 bar spinner caps that fit Tru Classics??

Trying to complete a set--thanks!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 20 2009, 11:45 PM~12768289
> *
> THIS IS A FACTRONIX COLOR BAR
> *


GONNA BE SELLING ABUNCH OF GLASSHOUSE PIECES AT THE TURLOCK SWAP THIS WEEKEND...GOT SKIRT RUBBERS..75 GRILL..76 BEZEL MOULDINGS...76 FRONT BALANCE EMBLEMS..TRUNK EMBLEMS..76 HALF VINYL RUBBER STRIP(THE ONE THAT LAYS ACROSS ROOF UNDER CHROME STRIP..NOS LANDAU HUBCAPS STILL WITH CARDBOARD IN BETWEEN..AND MUCH MORE...THIS SHIT GOTTA GO! WELL BE IN THE GATED GRASS AREA ON WEST SIDE OF FAIRGROUND BEHIND THE STABLES


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 21 2009, 06:48 PM~12776104
> *GONNA BE SELLING ABUNCH OF GLASSHOUSE PIECES AT THE TURLOCK SWAP THIS WEEKEND...GOT SKIRT RUBBERS..75 GRILL..76 BEZEL MOULDINGS...76 FRONT BALANCE EMBLEMS..TRUNK EMBLEMS..76 HALF VINYL RUBBER STRIP(THE ONE THAT LAYS ACROSS ROOF UNDER CHROME STRIP..NOS LANDAU HUBCAPS STILL WITH CARDBOARD IN BETWEEN..AND MUCH MORE...THIS SHIT GOTTA GO!  WELL BE IN THE GATED GRASS AREA ON WEST SIDE OF FAIRGROUND BEHIND THE STABLES
> *



ANY TAIL LIGHTS? OR FRONT FENDER EXTENSIONS?


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 21 2009, 09:54 AM~12769840
> *what for?
> *


FOR MY CIVIC.............FOR THE GLASS U DICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 21 2009, 08:48 PM~12776104
> *GONNA BE SELLING ABUNCH OF GLASSHOUSE PIECES AT THE TURLOCK SWAP THIS WEEKEND...GOT SKIRT RUBBERS..75 GRILL..76 BEZEL MOULDINGS...76 FRONT BALANCE EMBLEMS..TRUNK EMBLEMS..76 HALF VINYL RUBBER STRIP(THE ONE THAT LAYS ACROSS ROOF UNDER CHROME STRIP..NOS LANDAU HUBCAPS STILL WITH CARDBOARD IN BETWEEN..AND MUCH MORE...THIS SHIT GOTTA GO!  WELL BE IN THE GATED GRASS AREA ON WEST SIDE OF FAIRGROUND BEHIND THE STABLES
> *


WHAT U GOT???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2009, 10:58 PM~12778879
> *ANY TAIL LIGHTS? OR FRONT FENDER EXTENSIONS?
> *


NO


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2009, 08:57 AM~12758338
> *whats up ez
> *


Just hangin' in there.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Jan 21 2009, 11:35 PM~12779601-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ez_rider_@Jan 22 2009, 07:23 AM~12780651
> *Just hangin' in there.
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

CHECK IT OUT SAUL, RIGHT BY TURLOCK TOO!!

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/996399408.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 23 2009, 07:45 PM~12797176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 20 2009, 11:08 PM~12767061
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that style of striping on the door takes me back to the late `70`s!
that style was the shit back then


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 23 2009, 09:26 PM~12797983
> *that style of striping  on the door takes me back to the late `70`s!
> that style was the shit back then
> *


looking for an artist now to do large curly q style like this to the Imp.


----------



## MR.59

i think i just had a regular pinstriper do it. it was the style back then. he just went to town on it.
if i end up keeping that 75 rag, that`s my plan ,,,,,just old school it


----------



## Eryk

Rick, get at me about that striping. :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 PM~12799212
> *Rick, get at me about that striping. :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eryk

:wave: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 24 2009, 10:48 AM~12801520
> *:wave:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

o shit big homie Eryk is online!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 PM~12799212
> *Rick, get at me about that striping. :yes:
> *


cool but let memo stripe your car before he does mine lmao!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:32 AM~12801787
> *cool but let memo stripe your car before he does mine lmao!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 25 2009, 06:21 PM~12811531
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## ferns213




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THIS IS BAD ASS SCRAPING DOWN THE 605 SPIRIT C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Eryk

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sypher

TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:12 AM~12833433
> *THIS IS BAD ASS SCRAPING DOWN THE 605 SPIRIT C.C LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome pic...I'm so envious cause your roadways are soooo flat :angry:


----------



## robs68

whats up tru spoke familia..... :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 28 2009, 07:16 PM~12841846
> *whats up tru spoke familia..... :wave:
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:12 AM~12833433
> *THIS IS BAD ASS SCRAPING DOWN THE 605 SPIRIT C.C LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man THAT IS AN OLD PICTURE! that 605 have never been so empty!
I have been rear ended twice on that freeyway :angry: 
But i remember scraping the reflectors off the freeways,AHHHHHH THE GOOD OL`DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

wheres Hoppin62? hes been M.I.A


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 09:44 PM~12854947
> *wheres Hoppin62? hes been M.I.A
> *


STEALTH, LOL


----------



## mclover2

$125 shipped


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

TTT


----------



## matttatts

anyone recognize these?. they had a round cap on them with an A i belive b4 the awsome fake gold knock off knock offs. ther in some disrepair but i think the could be salvaged with a new dip.

worth it?


----------



## BigPoppa

appliance maybe? Spokes look thin


----------



## SUPREME69

those are appliance fine wires...in my opinion really not worth the money or hassle to get them rebuilt. unless you really like them and dont plan on trying to make an investment on them.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

If you want some Tru Spokes and willing to invest in having them restored...I got some back up hubs i'll sell.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## ez_rider

Here is pic of my first car, 1963 Impala SS hardtop. I sold it in Feb 1985. I needed some extra cash to finish paying for wedding expenses.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

wtb: 2x 14x7 tru ray crossed lace rimms, maybe trade for 14x8 which are in NOS condition




thanks for info and or hook up


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 2 2009, 08:01 AM~12880853
> *Here is pic of my first car, 1963 Impala SS hardtop. I sold it in Feb 1985.  I needed some extra cash to finish paying for wedding expenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

uffin:


----------



## JustRite

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457002

FRESH SWAP FIND :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2009, 01:39 PM~12894365
> *:0
> *


makes waking up at 4:30 in the morning a little less painful  :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 3 2009, 01:05 PM~12894096
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457002
> 
> FRESH SWAP FIND  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SCORE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 3 2009, 02:54 PM~12894958
> *makes waking up at 4:30 in the morning a little less painful    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## robs68

thinking of selling a set of trus i picked up a couple of weeks ago....? anyone interested? thinking about it.....


----------



## SAUL

already what happend i thought they were mint


----------



## robs68

got like 4 sets already :0


----------



## SAUL

hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jan 29 2009, 08:44 PM~12854947-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres Hoppin62? hes been M.I.A
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:45 PM~12854969
> *STEALTH, LOL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

there he is :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2009, 07:33 PM~12897698
> *:nicoderm:
> :yes:
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 3 2009, 07:02 PM~12897302
> *got like 4 sets already :0
> *


MORE LIKE 14 :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

thats alot of sets


----------



## specspec




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## robs68

heres some pics...14x7 reverse trus...i dont know the secert of the lemon bath other wise these fuckers would properly be cleaner...lols
















































thinking of slaping a set of 5.20s on these :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

those for sale? chevy bolt pattern?


----------



## robs68

for sale?everything is for sale for the right amount...and yeah they are chevy bolt pattern.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

price?


----------



## robs68

?i dont think iam gonna sell them....just posting these pics up to show the rims that where for sale here on layitlow a couple of weeks ago...i picked them up here in phoenix az....


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 4 2009, 10:38 AM~12903567
> *?i dont think iam gonna sell them....just posting these pics up to show the rims that where for sale here on layitlow a couple of weeks ago...i picked them up here in phoenix az....
> *


GOOD THING EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE,LOL :0


----------



## robs68




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

i have for sale two 3-bar true spoke knockoffs...the have the 3 hex set screws in the back as well...

ill let them go for $30.00 plus shipping..i really dont have any use for them..i swiped them out the junkyard a like 5 yrs ago and i just have em sitting...there are some scratching as im sure u can see from the pictures...but personally id have them re-chromed anyways...you can just PM me if you have an interest in them....i may not check this forum


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'll take them---you got a pm


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wow:


----------



## 64ssdrop

THANKS KINGFISH CUSTOMS, KNOCKOFFS ARE COOL.  :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 4 2009, 11:24 AM~12903420
> *for sale?everything is for sale for the right amount...and yeah they are chevy bolt pattern.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Any curb rash or dents? Interested in a trade?


----------



## robs68

no dings....one rim has slight rash...trade for what?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Feb 4 2009, 09:40 PM~12909650
> *THANKS KINGFISH CUSTOMS, KNOCKOFFS ARE COOL.    :uh:  :uh:
> *



Surprise to see you actually RESPOND!!


----------



## SUPREME69

scored a sony tv for the ride on ebay for $25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D50%26fvi%3D1


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12921440
> *scored a sony tv for the ride on ebay for $25
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D50%26fvi%3D1
> *


nice


----------



## SUPREME69

ok i said i wasnt gonna do this but i got plenty of them.

got a black donut for sale or trade. if the person i gave dibs to still wants it let me know


----------



## SUPREME69

heres an old outdated picture of the small family :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 11:23 PM~12921658
> *heres an old outdated picture of the small family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice collection homie


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 10:19 PM~12921606
> *ok i said i wasnt gonna do this but i got plenty of them.
> 
> got a black donut for sale or trade. if the person i gave dibs to still wants it let me know
> 
> *


Nice! Pm me with a price, Supreme. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 5 2009, 03:20 PM~12916280
> *no dings....one rim has slight rash...trade for what?
> *


PM sent


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-Starwir...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12921440
> *scored a sony tv for the ride on ebay for $25
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D50%26fvi%3D1
> *



Nice score!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 6 2009, 02:10 PM~12928024
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-Starwir...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *



GEORGE HAS SOME NICE STUFF FOR SALE.


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Anyone have any rims called Real Wire Wheels? I think they were like the tru spoke or appliance and were bolt on also.


----------



## mclover2

good luck, i was lookin for a set of those for a few years, never found them and gave up. its what i wanted my pops to put on the elco,, figured id find them cheap since they were actually real cheap new. never could catch up with anyone that knew much about them, except there used to be quite a few fleetwoods here in houston rollin them after they first came out. good luck.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Yeah I never have been able to see any on the street or on any magazine that were actually on a ride...I have the sale ad but no luck... :angry:


----------



## mclover2

this is all i got from a craigslist posting a while back, couldnt get the rims though. were gone already.

AND just so none of the homies get mad at me, heres some pics of my tru's, add me to the list :thumbsup: 


















( i got all four but no cam no more to take updated pics yet)


and the tru=spoke 3-bars im tryna get rid of....









good luck bro!


----------



## 65_impalow

those look kinda familiar! glad 2 see u like em


----------



## mclover2

yeah bro, very nice set. Im still workin on the car, aint had a chance to roll em yet and feel like royalty....itchin like a mofo tho. not too far away tho once i get the frontend back together.


----------



## andrewlister

hello wheel gurus
can someone drop some knowledge on these?
what are they, they are on a 62 impala and the guy seems to think they were OG


----------



## SAUL

tru spokes with the 62 impala knock off


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12946674
> *tru spokes with the 62 impala knock off
> *



would they have been an option on the car at the time, excuse my ignorance


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 9 2009, 12:04 AM~12948519
> *would they have been an option on the car at the time, excuse my ignorance
> *


They were the spinners that were put on hubcaps for 1962 Impala Super Sport models.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2009, 02:02 AM~12948705
> *They were the spinners that were put on hubcaps for 1962 Impala Super Sport models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY


----------



## PsykoHitman

Does anyone here know where I can find a cap like this one


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Feb 9 2009, 04:53 PM~12953633
> *Does anyone here know where I can find a cap like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET AT SAUL


----------



## PsykoHitman

Already tried, he never answered.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Feb 9 2009, 05:14 PM~12953828
> *Already tried, he never answered.
> *


THERE IS A SET ON EBAY RIGHT NOW


----------



## robs68

whats up ryan? and the rest of the tru spoke familia


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 9 2009, 05:21 PM~12953872
> *whats up ryan? and the rest of the tru spoke familia
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PsykoHitman

I really only need 1, but I'll keep an eye on them, thanks Invisible Empire.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 09:19 PM~12921606
> *ok i said i wasnt gonna do this but i got plenty of them.
> 
> got a black donut for sale or trade. if the person i gave dibs to still wants it let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOBODY???? DAMN!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 9 2009, 07:11 PM~12955135
> *NOBODY???? DAMN!
> *


tell me bout it :uh: peeps is tight with $$ these days... dont worry, all this original stuff will hold its value... dont give it away


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12955423
> *tell me bout it  :uh:  peeps is tight with $$ these days... dont worry, all this original stuff will hold its value... dont give it away
> *



its all good if it dont sell, i dont mind it sitting on my tool box with the rest of my wheels.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Feb 9 2009, 05:14 PM~12953828
> *Already tried, he never answered.
> *


i have one N.O.S for sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 9 2009, 10:16 PM~12957628
> *i have one N.O.S for sale
> *


I TOLD HIM YOU WOULD HAVE IT,


----------



## SAUL

HERE IT IS ON THIS WHEEL


----------



## SUPREME69

still in need of 1 tru classic medallion, willing to trade a tru ray medallion for it


----------



## SAUL

PM ME A PIC OF IT I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU


----------



## SUPREME69

uploading now


----------



## PsykoHitman

How much shipped to 92057?


----------



## Bigsmooth

damn I tried a test fit with my 14x7 tru's on my 78 caddy, Not even close. I need to figure out how much I can shorten the rear. Maybe even go with having 2 wheels restored and made 14x6. By the looks of it every little C hair is gonna count. Any one know if the 1/2 inch spacers actually protrude past the hub. I have 3/4 right now and I cant tell by measuring?


----------



## PsykoHitman

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 10 2009, 12:32 AM~12959474
> *damn I tried a test fit with my 14x7 tru's on my 78 caddy,  Not even close.  I need to figure out how much I can shorten the rear.    Maybe even go with having 2 wheels restored and made 14x6.  By the looks of it every little C hair is gonna count.    Any one know if the 1/2 inch spacers actually protrude past the hub.  I have 3/4 right now and I cant tell by measuring?
> *


The 1/2" spacers worked on my 92.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 10 2009, 12:32 AM~12959474
> *damn I tried a test fit with my 14x7 tru's on my 78 caddy,  Not even close.  I need to figure out how much I can shorten the rear.    Maybe even go with having 2 wheels restored and made 14x6.  By the looks of it every little C hair is gonna count.    Any one know if the 1/2 inch spacers actually protrude past the hub.  I have 3/4 right now and I cant tell by measuring?
> *


Spacer for the rear?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 10 2009, 12:32 AM~12959474
> *damn I tried a test fit with my 14x7 tru's on my 78 caddy,  Not even close.  I need to figure out how much I can shorten the rear.    Maybe even go with having 2 wheels restored and made 14x6.  By the looks of it every little C hair is gonna count.    Any one know if the 1/2 inch spacers actually protrude past the hub.  I have 3/4 right now and I cant tell by measuring?
> *


get a shorter spacer it should clear


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thanks I hope so, but It is still going to require a shorter rear end to be able to lay out. oh well I'm gonna make it happen they look nuts even without tires.


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## gold rush

:loco: Damn it looks like im gonna have to run standards in the rear of the Merc :angry: Does anyone have 2 real clean 14" standard Tru=Spokes for sale?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I have a complete set that have never been mounted...pm your contact info


----------



## touchdowntodd

dirtys are CRISP and clean.. 

i know cause i still dream about em, just dont have the cash~~


----------



## hoppin62

uffin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[email protected]


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 7 2009, 07:24 PM~12937280
> *Anyone have any rims called Real Wire Wheels? I think they were like the tru spoke or appliance and were bolt on also.
> *



http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1018674792.html

:dunno:


----------



## robs68

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1030971005.html


----------



## SAUL

:0 those are the shit right there weres INVISIBLE EMPIRE pick them up homie


----------



## robs68

i want the boxes


----------



## Bigsmooth

Those are wicked!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Feb 12 2009, 12:25 AM~12981008-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1018674792.html
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know................................... :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Feb 12 2009, 06:25 PM~12987364
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1030971005.html
> *


Wierd pattern!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2009, 07:36 PM~12987458
> *:0 those are the shit right there weres INVISIBLE EMPIRE pick them up homie
> *


JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM, SAT AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

6 lug...never new they made them. Thats kool!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 12 2009, 08:39 PM~12988188
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM, SAT AFTERNOON :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## og58pontiac

If anyone is going to the big 3 at Qualcomm stadium at the end of Feb. hit up the AmigoS camp. They might have something there someone here will want. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 12 2009, 10:38 PM~12988884
> *If anyone is going to the big 3 at Qualcomm stadium at the end of Feb. hit up the AmigoS camp. They might have something there someone here will want.  :biggrin:
> *


???
BIG 3 IS ALL RIGHT!


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Bigsmooth

Those 6 lugs remind me a little bit of 3 d'z I think roadster made them. I thought roadster was being original back then, now I know they were just biting some TRU= OG style


----------



## servant of christ

*NOT MINE*
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1031328610.html
SF bay area craigslist > east bay > auto parts 


15x8 REVERSE TRU=SPOKE WIRE WHEELS [[[ CLEAN ]]] MANUFACTURED 1981

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I HAVE A CLEAN SET OF OLD SCHOOL 15X8 REVERSE TRU=SPOKE WIRE WHEELS STAMPED 1981 , THESE WHEELS ARE CLEAN 98% OR MORE RUST FREE,THESE ARE UNIVERSAL 5 LUG FOR 80S CORVETTE TO CHEVY TRUCK OR VAN OR DIFFERENT MAKES INCLUDING FORD DODGE OLDS BUICK, RIMS WILL LOOK GOOD ON OLD BOMB OR LOWRIDER OR HOT ROD,THEY ALSO COME WITH OLD SCHOOL 2 WING KNOCKOFFS, THESE ARE BIG PATTERN AND SMALL PATTERN, LUG OPENING IS OVAL, CHROME IS VERY SHINY WITH MINIMAL MARKS, THESE ONCE AGAIN ARE FROM 1981 AND ARE IN EXCELLENT FOR BEING 28 YEARS OLD. PRICE $475.00 O.B.O NO TRADES #209 679 4474 KEYWORD IMPALA CAPRICE CADILLAC LOWRIDER HOT ROD RAT ROD WIRE WHEELS SPOKES ZENITH DAYTON TRU SPOKE TRU RAY TRU CLASSIC MCLEAN STARWIRE WELD CRAGAR 72 88 100 BOMB BELAIR


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1029563519.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1027961572.html


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS ARE THE REAL DEAL GUYS THE OG TRU SPOKES*
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1025981968.html


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 08:46 AM~12992239
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1029563519.html
> *


Be careful these are not tru's :nono:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 13 2009, 09:13 AM~12992459
> *Be careful these are not tru's  :nono:
> *


SHOULD HAVE LOOKED AT THE RIMS A LITTLE BIT CLOSER ,YOUR RIGHT GOOD EYE HOMIE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 13 2009, 09:13 AM~12992459
> *Be careful these are not tru's  :nono:
> *


*THIS ARE *
http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
Rear Wheel Drive
Style Rear Spacing Bolt Pattern Set Price 
13 X 6 Standard 3.25" 5 on 4.5 / 4.75 / 5 / 5.5" $1,699.95 

13 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95 

13 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95 

13 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95 

14 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95

14 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

14 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95

14 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

14 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95

14 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

15 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95

15 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

15 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95

15 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

15 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95

15 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

16 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95

16 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95

16 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95

16 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95 

16 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95

16 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 08:32 AM~12992631
> *THIS ARE
> http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
> Rear Wheel Drive
> Style Rear Spacing Bolt Pattern Set Price
> 13 X 6 Standard 3.25" 5 on 4.5 / 4.75 / 5 / 5.5" $1,699.95
> 
> 13 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 13 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95
> 
> 13 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 14 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 14 X 6  Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 14 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95
> 
> 14 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 14 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 14 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 15 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 15 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 15 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95
> 
> 15 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 15 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 15 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 16 X 6 Standard 3.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 16 X 6 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 16 X 7 Standard 3 7/8" " $1,699.95
> 
> 16 X 7 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> 
> 16 X 8 Standard 4.25" " $1,699.95
> 
> 16 X 8 Reversed 2" " $1,799.95
> *



YOU CAN FIND AN OLD USED SET AND HAVE THEM REBUILT FOR CHEAPER. AND THE BEST PART THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL. NOT LIKE THESE RE-FAKES.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 09:32 AM~12992631
> *THIS ARE
> http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
> *


This is tru, however they are not OG, wrong spoke count, and no 3 bars yet. Not to mention they are way out of line with that rediculous price tag. This is what you need


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 13 2009, 09:39 AM~12992678
> *YOU CAN FIND AN OLD USED SET AND HAVE THEM REBUILT FOR CHEAPER. AND THE BEST PART THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL. NOT LIKE THESE RE-FAKES.
> *


I WOULD'NT SAY THEY ARE RE-FAKES SENCE THEY ARE MANUFACTORED BY THE SAME COMPANY THAT THE OLD RIMS WERE MADE FROM,JUST BROUGHT THEM BACK,THATS ALL


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 09:53 AM~12992295
> *THIS ARE THE REAL DEAL GUYS THE OG TRU SPOKES
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1025981968.html
> *


these are REALLY RARE!!!!!
TRUE SPOKES FROM A MODEL A !!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 13 2009, 08:39 AM~12992683
> *This is tru,  however they are not OG,  wrong spoke count, and no 3 bars yet.  Not to mention they are way out of line with that rediculous price tag.    This is what you need
> *



last time i talked them, i think they told me the old 3 bars would fit the new rims. but the new 3 bars wouldnt fit old rims. way overpriced in my opinion,i have a feeling this new tru spoke company aint gonna last to long especially in a economy like this.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 13 2009, 10:19 AM~12992971
> *last time i talked them, i think they told me the old 3 bars would fit the new rims. but the new 3 bars wouldnt fit old rims. way overpriced in my opinion,i have a feeling this new tru spoke company aint gonna last to long especially in a economy like this.
> *



I dont think they'll last either but here is a quote from there site

"3-bladed spinners will be available in the near future for the 50-spoke small cap Truespoke wire wheel. The new caps are being engineered to fit old Truespokes as well as the new ones. "


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Feb 13 2009, 08:39 AM~12992678-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN FIND AN OLD USED SET AND HAVE THEM REBUILT FOR CHEAPER. AND THE BEST PART THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL. *NOT LIKE THESE RE-FAKES*.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 13 2009, 08:42 AM~12992703
> *I WOULD'NT SAY THEY ARE RE-FAKES SENCE THEY ARE MANUFACTORED BY THE SAME COMPANY THAT THE OLD RIMS WERE MADE FROM,JUST BROUGHT THEM BACK,THATS ALL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: Not the same company, they just bought the name. I don't think they bought the pattent....maybe that's why they are 50 spoke? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Feb 13 2009, 09:19 AM~12992971
> *last time i talked them, i think they told me the old 3 bars would fit the new rims. but the new 3 bars wouldnt fit old rims. way overpriced in my opinion,i have a feeling this new tru spoke company aint gonna last to long especially in a economy like this.
> *


 X2


----------



## SUPREME69

WHATS UP HOPPIN62? YOU BEEN ON STEALTH MODE STILL? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 13 2009, 09:35 PM~12999157
> *WHATS UP HOPPIN62? YOU BEEN ON STEALTH MODE STILL? :biggrin:
> *


Yup, with all you guys looking for this shit , I have to be in stealth mode!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 13 2009, 11:56 PM~12999940
> *Yup,  with all you guys looking for this shit , I have to be in stealth mode!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## robs68

JUST GOT TO HAVE THE $$$ TO PAY FOR WHAT OTHERS WONT AND YOULL HAVE WHATEVER...NO NEED FOR STEALTH MODE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 13 2009, 11:12 PM~13000065
> *JUST GOT TO HAVE THE $$$ TO PAY FOR WHAT OTHERS WONT AND YOULL HAVE WHATEVER...NO NEED FOR STEALTH MODE
> *


I'm broke, so stealth for me!


----------



## LA CURA

IM LOOKIN TO BUY A CLEAN SET. ANYBODY THAT MAY HAVE A SET HIT ME UP PLS. 13X7(NOT CROSS LACE) FOR A LINCOLN MARK!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 13 2009, 03:30 PM~12995157
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> :nono: Not the same company, they just bought the name. I don't think they bought the pattent....maybe that's why they are 50 spoke? :dunno:
> X2
> *



That is 100% correct. The did not buy the patent. They just changed the number of spokes to avoid the cost and purchased the use of the name. They are seriously in a bind right now and they don't even have any wheels assembled to sell. They claim that the manufacturing company is lagging....tranlation: They don't have money to pay the costs. They are trying to gather cash from incoming orders to produce the wheels but there is none.
I think they were hoping the lowriding community would see the NEW wheels and jump right on them. Looks like they just slipped.


----------



## ez_rider

Brand new 15X7 Tru's in Michigan:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=230325562662
Somebody jump on these.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13001317
> *IM LOOKIN TO BUY A CLEAN SET. ANYBODY THAT MAY HAVE A SET HIT ME UP PLS. 13X7(NOT CROSS LACE) FOR A LINCOLN MARK!
> *


Original Tru-Spokes were never offered in 13 inch, you will have to have them made.


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 14 2009, 11:38 AM~13001718
> *Original Tru-Spokes were never offered in 13 inch, you will have to have them made.
> *


DAMN IT MAAAAAN!!!! THANKS FOR THE 411 HOMIE. 
I'LL END UP HAVING TO BUY SOME "Z'S"


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 14 2009, 11:15 AM~13001928
> *DAMN IT MAAAAAN!!!! THANKS FOR THE 411 HOMIE.
> I'LL END UP HAVING TO BUY SOME "Z'S"
> *


Nothing better then 14x7 reversed Trus!


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 14 2009, 12:20 PM~13001951
> *Nothing better then 14x7 reversed Trus!
> *


NAH.... I'LL PASS ON THAT. IM NOT A BIG FAN OF THE 14'S
I LIKE TO KEEP MINE ON 13'S


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 14 2009, 08:33 AM~13001361
> *That is 100% correct. The did not buy the patent. They just changed the number of spokes to avoid the cost and purchased the use of the name. They are seriously in a bind right now and they don't even have any wheels assembled to sell. They claim that the manufacturing company is lagging....tranlation: They don't have money to pay the costs. They are trying to gather cash from incoming orders to produce the wheels but there is none.
> I think they were hoping the lowriding community would see the NEW wheels and jump right on them. Looks like they just slipped.
> *


:yes: It's a good practice not to use "orders" money to make product...you can fall into a deep hole that you can not get out of! Not to mention angry customers that may have ordered and are waiting for their product!  
What's up EZ :wave:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 14 2009, 08:26 PM~13001984
> *NAH.... I'LL PASS ON THAT. IM NOT A BIG FAN OF THE 14'S
> I LIKE TO KEEP MINE ON 13'S
> *


Have G-boyz make you some 13's, don't think it will be more expensive than a set of Zeniths. And it would be totally custom


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13001951
> *Nothing better then 14x8 reversed Trus!
> *


I fixed it for you! :biggrin: ..... j/k!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 14 2009, 12:49 PM~13002082
> *:yes: It's a good practice not to use "orders" money to make product...you can fall into a deep hole that you can not get out of! Not to mention angry customers that may have ordered and are waiting for their product!
> What's up EZ :wave:
> *


Just hangin' in there homie.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Firefly

Saul, PM me your address


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 14 2009, 11:20 AM~13001951
> *Nothing better then 14x7 reversed Trus!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 17 2009, 04:57 AM~13026423
> *Saul, PM me your address
> *


 :0


----------



## mclover2

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1036261067.html
saw these just thought id put em out there if no one saw them yet


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 17 2009, 08:50 PM~13028680
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1036261067.html
> saw these just thought id put em out there if no one saw them yet
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

pending sale....... :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 17 2009, 01:44 PM~13030387
> *pending sale....... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 17 2009, 02:44 PM~13030387
> *pending sale....... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: :loco:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2009, 05:31 PM~13031891
> *:nosad:  :loco:
> *


X2


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

AM LOOKING TO TRADE ONE OF THESE ZEBRAS FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRUS MUST BE CLEAN NO RUST OR RASH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13036126
> *AM LOOKING TO TRADE ONE OF THESE ZEBRAS FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRUS MUST BE CLEAN NO RUST OR RASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!!!!
Who did the patterns?
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

STRAY52 IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE AND PEARL HE EVEN ADDED SOME WHITE ANGEL HAIR ON TOP CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13036164
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> Who did the patterns?
> :biggrin:
> *


that was good real good thanks LOL


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:00 AM~13036190
> *STRAY52 IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE AND PEARL HE EVEN ADDED SOME WHITE ANGEL HAIR ON TOP CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


Less talk, more PMing your address :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 18 2009, 12:00 AM~13036190
> *STRAY52 IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE AND PEARL HE EVEN ADDED SOME WHITE ANGEL HAIR ON TOP CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2009, 04:09 AM~13037163
> *Less talk, more PMing your address  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13036126
> *AM LOOKING TO TRADE ONE OF THESE ZEBRAS FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRUS MUST BE CLEAN NO RUST OR RASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY SAUL YOU TAKE TRADES ALL RENFORCE SINGLE PUMP.


----------



## robs68

wtf....lols...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13041785
> *HEY SAUL YOU TAKE TRADES ALL RENFORCE SINGLE PUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take it....name your price! :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13045391
> *I'll take it....name your price!  :0
> *



where you gonna put the sancos though? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13045906
> *where you gonna put the sancos though? :biggrin:
> *


Hanging from the back of my sombrero! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

guess what i got in the mail yesterday?



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SUPREME69, CHELADAS75

sup fucker


----------



## robs68

thanks robert aka justrite....clean ass set of tru spoke 3 bars...nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:





















just got them today....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 19 2009, 12:59 PM~13050971
> *thanks robert aka justrite....clean ass set of tru spoke 3 bars...nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got them today....
> *


Nice! :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 19 2009, 09:41 AM~13049387
> *guess what i got in the mail yesterday?
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13050971
> *thanks robert aka justrite....clean ass set of tru spoke 3 bars...nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got them today....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

ttmft......tru spokes


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 AM~13049387
> *guess what i got in the mail yesterday?
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you pick those up from lakewoodhop? Cool dude, but no way was I going to pay that much for that teeny mag

plus I sold one of those on the left back in the day for $25 :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 20 2009, 08:47 PM~13065068
> *you pick those up from lakewoodhop?  Cool dude, but no way was I going to pay that much for that teeny mag
> 
> plus I sold one of those on the left back in the day for $25  :angry:
> *



yeah i got them from him, for what i ended up paying for them was a good deal. i even called SAUL and he said the price was good. guess it all depends on how bad you really want it. to me it wasnt about the size and contents of the mag. its all about owning a magazine that is pretty rare to find.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THESE FOR SALE 15 7 STANDARDS THERE TO NICE TO JUST TAKE APART TO MAKE THEM 14 REVERSE


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2009, 08:14 PM~13071775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE FOR SALE  15 7 STANDARDS  THERE TO NICE TO JUST TAKE APART TO MAKE THEM 14 REVERSE
> *


  minty fresh, Ive seen em


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13050971
> *thanks robert aka justrite....clean ass set of tru spoke 3 bars...nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got them today....
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUESPOKE-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## BIG RED

:0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2009, 11:12 PM~13073161
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUESPOKE-C...sQ5fAccessories
> *


too bad they are standards.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I've got 5 stds that have never been mounted manufacture date of 11/77 along with the og boxes that i now need to sell....hit me if interested.


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL

x2 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 23 2009, 08:03 PM~13091282
> *x2 :0
> *


X3


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM~13079062
> *I've got 5 stds that have never been mounted manufacture date of 11/77 along with the og boxes that i now need to sell....hit me if interested.
> *



:0 dont do it you will be sure to regret this later!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up fellas?I need some help from you guy's with the OG Lowrider mags.I am is desperate need of a pic from a magazine that I believe came out in 1985.For some reason I cant find any of my mags from 85.Here is the pic,I just need a real good/clear scan or copy of the 40 truck in the lower right hand corner OR if someone wants to sell the complete mag it would be great.I need this for a tattoo and I have an appointment on march 7th so the sooner the better.thanks in advance.....-Jaime


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here you go $cheap http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1039409064.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13100023
> *here you go $cheap http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1039409064.html
> *


iam talking to david rite now....  he wont ship.......


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 09:15 AM~13096740
> *whats up fellas?I need some help from you guy's with the OG Lowrider mags.I am is desperate need of a pic from a magazine that I believe came out in 1985.For some reason I cant find any of my mags from 85.Here is the pic,I just need a real good/clear scan or copy of the 40 truck in the lower right hand corner OR if someone wants to sell the complete mag it would be great.I need this for a tattoo and I have an appointment on march 7th so the sooner the better.thanks in advance.....-Jaime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just looked through the table of contents of years 84-85 and didn't see Viejitos. That doesn't mean the article is not in these years, but usually they post the car club's name in the table of contents when they do a article about them. I will look some more tomorrow. How sure are you that it is an 85 issue? is that pages 30-31 I see?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 05:20 PM~13100034
> *iam talking to david rite now....  he wont ship.......
> *


Lame.I would love to get my hands on them even for a bit more with the shipping.Good deal.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13101965
> *Lame.I would love to get my hands on them even for a bit more with the shipping.Good deal.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13101804
> *I just looked through the table of contents of years 84-85 and didn't see Viejitos. That doesn't mean the article is not in these years, but usually they post the car club's name in the table of contents when they do a article about them. I will look some more tomorrow. How sure are you that it is an 85 issue? is that pages 30-31 I see?
> *


thanks homie,it is sept 1990 I feel like an idiot. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2009, 08:14 PM~13071775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE FOR SALE  15 7 STANDARDS  THERE TO NICE TO JUST TAKE APART TO MAKE THEM 14 REVERSE
> *


THESE ARE NOW GONE


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 24 2009, 11:22 PM~13104685
> *THESE ARE NOW  GONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

AIGHT PLAYAS.....
I NEED THE FORBIDDEN KNOWLEDGE ON WHAT TO SOAK THE TRUS IN TO TRY TO BRING BACK THE SHINE...

THANKS!!
:worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

:uh: Saddle up cowboys.....here we go!! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 25 2009, 06:16 PM~13111861
> *:uh:  Saddle up cowboys.....here we go!!  :cheesy:
> *


RODEOS ON!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 25 2009, 05:18 PM~13111871
> *RODEOS ON!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Yee-haw! :around:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Feb 25 2009, 06:14 PM~13111846
> *AIGHT PLAYAS.....
> I NEED THE FORBIDDEN KNOWLEDGE ON WHAT TO SOAK THE TRUS IN TO TRY TO BRING BACK THE SHINE...
> 
> THANKS!!
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


shit that knowlegde is keep secert....i dont know it...and that shit makes me fucking pist... :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2009, 06:15 PM~13112447
> *shit that knowlegde is keep secert....i dont know it...and that shit makes me fucking pist... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 25 2009, 07:26 PM~13112581
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: lemom huh? :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13112776
> *:angry: lemom huh? :angry:
> *


BETTER GET AT "DR" SAUL, THE PROFESSOR OF TRU SPOKE SHINE!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i have and no answer....lemom juice thats all he said...lols...


----------



## SAUL

LOTS OF IT TOO REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2009, 06:41 PM~13112776
> *:angry: lemom huh? :angry:
> *












:0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13113121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

saul iam call calling you rite now homie.... :0


----------



## robs68

hymmm didnt answer my call


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2009, 09:05 PM~13113025
> *i have and no answer....lemom juice thats all he said...lols...
> *


 man i've asked and been wondering too. i dont wanna look dumb and start rubbin wheels down with lemons :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 i know i got lemom juice in my eye that shit hurts...fuck it,,,,ill google the answer to the question and ILL SPREAD THE KNOWLEGDE........


----------



## mclover2

looks like we waitin on "Dr" Rob now...lol got me lookin for this knowledge too now. havent even tried to clean my tru's yet cus i didnt wanna try it and eat thru the chrome. WHY that shit gotta BE KEPT A SECRET ANYWAYS? THEY SCARED ITS GONNA KEEP MORE CHINA'S CIRCULATIN OR SOMETHIN? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 26 2009, 08:17 AM~13116712
> *looks like we waitin on "Dr" Rob now...lol got me lookin for this knowledge too now. havent even tried to clean my tru's yet cus i didnt wanna try it and eat thru the chrome. WHY that shit gotta BE KEPT A SECRET ANYWAYS? THEY SCARED ITS GONNA KEEP MORE CHINA'S CIRCULATIN OR SOMETHIN? :biggrin:
> *



A little Coke, some elbo grease and a rinse in a tub of clean water....that's the secret. Just a little food for thought...studies have proven Coca Cola eats through rust.


----------



## robs68

also studies have shown that drinking coke cola will also lower your sperm count....the mans ways of being on birth control and thats a proven fact....also...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68+Feb 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13113507-->
> 
> 
> 
> hymmm didnt answer my call
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cause he was talking to me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 08:23 AM~13117471
> *A little Coke, some elbo grease and a rinse in a tub of clean water....that's the secret. Just a little food for thought...studies have proven Coca Cola eats through rust.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Feb 26 2009, 01:13 PM~13119881
> *also studies have shown that drinking coke cola will also lower your sperm count....the mans ways of being on birth control and thats a proven fact....also...
> *


Shit, I better not drink that no more! :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13119881
> *also studies have shown that drinking coke cola will also lower your sperm count....the mans ways of being on birth control and thats a proven fact....also...
> *


Damn!!!!!!!!
I switching over to Pecksi :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

For the big ballers out there, just thought I would post this up. Not mine, of course. Like the desccription says, no lookie loos.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

lemon juice..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13113121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


don't forget the tapatio


----------



## robs68

lols....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2009, 06:51 PM~13132072
> *don't forget  the tapatio
> *


For single wheels









For a complete set









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ez_rider how you doing brother


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 27 2009, 06:22 PM~13132817
> *For single wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a complete set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 for the stubborn rust!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2009, 08:02 PM~13133214
> *:0  :0  for the stubborn rust!
> *


SAMMY DID YOU GET THE PHONE PICS?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 27 2009, 07:06 PM~13133242
> *SAMMY DID YOU GET THE PHONE PICS?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


gonna check them out now, I just got home and didn't have my phone with me.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2009, 08:08 PM~13133278
> *gonna check them out now, I just got home and didn't have my phone with me.
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:38 PM~13132984
> *ez_rider how you doing brother
> *


Not bad, just working and keeping a positive attitude.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2009, 09:02 PM~13133214
> *:0  :0  for the stubborn rust!
> *


Q-Vo big Sammy y saludos a toda la familia Tru-Spoke.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 27 2009, 08:03 PM~13133934
> *Q-Vo big Sammy y saludos a toda la familia Tru-Spoke.
> *


EEEEEZZZZZZZ! :wave: everything good? :thumbsup:


----------



## jrstribley

anybody interested in these? im in stockton hit me up 14 x 7s


----------



## robs68

iam interested.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2009, 05:55 PM~13140053
> *iam interested.... :0
> *


GO ROB!!


----------



## Bigsmooth

I am gonna kick my own ass for this but I think I'm gonna sell these!!! :banghead: 
I'll do some better pics tomorrow these are real nice.


----------



## MR.59

BIG 3?????
WHAT DID YOU FIND??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 28 2009, 06:14 PM~13140563
> *I am gonna kick my own ass for this but I think I'm gonna sell these!!! :banghead:
> I'll do some better pics tomorrow these are real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13140670
> *PM sent
> *


Back at ya


----------



## CUZICAN

Whatcha askin for em?


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:07 PM~13140928
> *Whatcha askin for em?
> *


pm'd


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 28 2009, 07:24 PM~13140648
> *BIG 3?????
> WHAT DID YOU FIND??
> *


who went


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13134031
> *EEEEEZZZZZZZ! :wave: everything good? :thumbsup:
> *


Everything is good, Bro, thanks.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2009, 09:49 PM~13141251
> *who went
> *


I DID,,,,
FOUND A SET OF TRUE CLASSIC CAPS
but i heard there was a set of domed caps, but i never saw them


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ORIGINAL-SE...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13141635
> *I DID,,,,
> FOUND A SET OF TRUE CLASSIC CAPS
> but i heard there was a set of domed caps, but i never saw them
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13141635
> *I DID,,,,
> FOUND A SET OF TRUE CLASSIC CAPS
> but i heard there was a set of domed caps, but i never saw them
> *


I WOULD HAVE SOLD YOU A SET OF CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## robs68

Thanks saul.....I just picked those 3 bars off ebay.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2009, 10:04 PM~13141795
> *Thanks saul.....I just picked those 3 bars off ebay.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


ROB YOU BEAT MY BID, LOL


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:07 PM~13140928
> *Whatcha askin for em?
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2009, 10:04 PM~13141795
> *Thanks saul.....I just picked those 3 bars off ebay.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2009, 10:09 PM~13141835
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


ROB BETTER BUY A WAREHOUSE SOON!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

Lols


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 28 2009, 07:14 PM~13140563
> *I am gonna kick my own ass for this but I think I'm gonna sell these!!! :banghead:
> I'll do some better pics tomorrow these are real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



With the quickness, these are gone with the wind thanks for all the interest gentlemen.  :yes:


----------



## robs68

:0 dammm that was quick lols we just spoke about these rims on the phone........


----------



## robs68

heading to lowrider show here in phoenix.....will post pics later...


----------



## robs68

what.................imperials "el colorado" on trus......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Feb 28 2009, 05:40 PM~13139620
> *anybody interested in these?  im in stockton hit me up 14 x 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*******sold******** thanks homies


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Mar 1 2009, 05:33 PM~13146791
> ********sold********  thanks homies
> *


thank you! hope the parts work out 4 u homie. if you need any help w/ ur cars or wutever feel free 2 hit me up


----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Mar 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13148390
> *thank you! hope the parts work out 4 u homie. if you need any help w/ ur cars or wutever feel free 2 hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 1 2009, 12:19 AM~13142690
> *With the quickness, these are gone with the wind thanks for all the interest gentlemen.        :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 28 2009, 10:49 PM~13141689
> *I WOULD HAVE SOLD YOU A SET OF CLASSIC CAPS
> *


i don`t need any caps, all my wheels are true rays.
here`s the caps cleaned up


----------



## 65_impalow

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1054295849.html
SCORE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Mar 2 2009, 06:51 PM~13157371
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1054295849.html
> SCORE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN, SCORE IS RIGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13157371
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1054295849.html
> SCORE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Mar 2 2009, 07:51 PM~13157371
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1054295849.html
> SCORE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You've done pretty good the last 2 days!!


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 2 2009, 07:14 PM~13157638
> *You've done pretty good the last 2 days!!
> *


tell me about it! hours at work got cut and then this weekend happens! made me 4get all about work! great start 2 my week :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## mclover2

very nice saul :thumbsup: , is that one of yours :biggrin: ?


----------



## SAUL

NAH IT BELONGS TO GEORGE FROM THE AUTO BUTCHERS E.L.A


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Mar 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13161074
> *very nice saul  :thumbsup: , is that one of yours  :biggrin: ?
> *


THIS 66 IS MINE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mclover2

yeah both are real nice ries. im diggin that donut wheel in yours too man, real ol skool right there. everything on it is bringin back some ol og vibe.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul, i love that white donut man its clean....i want one.


----------



## hoppin62

This has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes, but I want to share my experience going to Target today!!!! SEXY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























Ok......... back to Tru-Spokes! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2009, 07:22 PM~13170719
> *This has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes, but I want to share my experience going to Target today!!!!  SEXY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......... back to Tru-Spokes! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

ohh....yeah.....make your knees touch your elbow.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

fu$en sammy what the heck were you doing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:30 PM~13170799
> *fu$en sammy what the heck were you doing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


STARING!! HE WAS STUNNED!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2009, 08:22 PM~13170719
> *This has nothing to do with Tru-Spokes, but I want to share my experience going to Target today!!!!  SEXY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......... back to Tru-Spokes! :cheesy:
> *


Ewe!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 3 2009, 06:34 PM~13170846
> *STARING!! HE WAS STUNNED!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: .......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 3 2009, 07:47 PM~13170970
> *:yes:  ..........    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


MENTALLY SCARRED AS WELL, HE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME hno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 3 2009, 07:02 PM~13171136
> *MENTALLY SCARRED AS WELL, HE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

wonder what the car seat stanks like?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 3 2009, 08:20 PM~13171373
> *wonder what the car seat stanks like?
> *


MOLDY FISH TOWELS :0 :barf:


----------



## robs68

damm her ass crack is sweaty lols....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13171373
> *wonder what the car seat stanks like?
> *


Don't know, but it was an expensive seat!....... Range on 24's :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

If that turns you on i'll send ya pic after i run up a set of stairs & put that bitch to same...I roll an Aztek on 15's..HOLLER!


----------



## ez_rider

Sammy, looks like she was setting herself up for a :buttkick:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 4 2009, 06:46 AM~13175584
> *If that turns you on i'll send ya pic after i run up a set of stairs & put that bitch to same...I roll an Aztek on 15's..HOLLER!
> *



:barf: on the first part
:roflmao: on the second part


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Sorry for the visual Preme...I do the same thing afterwards..

Anyone have some regular tru spoke center caps they be willing to sell??


----------



## robs68

donut caps?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 4 2009, 01:38 PM~13180118
> *Sorry for the visual Preme...I do the same thing afterwards..
> 
> Anyone have some regular tru spoke center caps they be willing to sell??
> *


Here you go........
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-C...sspagenameZWDVW

Oh wait.... you mean OG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:03 PM~13181165
> *Here you go........
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-C...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> Oh wait.... you mean OG!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IF IT'S NOT OG, IT AINT SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Mar 4 2009, 07:09 PM~13183294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Mar 4 2009, 07:09 PM~13183294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BISH :0


----------



## SUPREME69

WELL AFTER WAITING PATIENTLY, GUESS WHAT I FINALLY SCORED? :0


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13185654
> *WELL AFTER WAITING PATIENTLY, GUESS WHAT I FINALLY SCORED? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Gets to scrubbing bish :biggrin: *


----------



## SUPREME69

WELL AFTER WAITING PATIENTLY, GUESS WHAT I FINALLY SCORED? :0 OG 14X7 TRU SPOKES. THERE NOT BAD AT ALL. A LIL "ELBOW GREASE" ON MY DAY OFF SHOULD CLEAN THEM UP JUST FINE. THE RIM WITH THE TIRE IS THE WORST ONE BUT NOTHING A LITTLE SCRUBBING CANT HANDLE.

BEEN IN STORAGE FOR 15 OR SO YEARS, BOUGHT THEM OFF MY DADS FRIEND. I SCORED MY OG COLORSONIC OFF HIM A FEW YEARS AGO ALSO. IM SURE YOU GUYS ARE GONNA ASK WHAT I PAID FOR THEM. LETS JUST SAY I THOUGHT IT WAS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 4 2009, 08:46 PM~13185753
> *Gets to scrubbing bish :biggrin:
> *



JUST SUCKS THAT TODAYS MY SUNDAY I GOTTA GO BACK TO WORK TOMORROW. SO THEY WILL HAVE TO WAIT TIL NEXT TUESDAY FOR ME TO PLAY WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

LEMON JUICE HOMIE NO SCRUBBING NO ELBOW GREASE JUST SOAK THEM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13185904
> *LEMON JUICE HOMIE NO SCRUBBING NO ELBOW GREASE JUST SOAK THEM
> *



 THINK ILL DRINK SOME MODELOS WHILE I "CURE" MY WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

BEFORE AND AFTER THE FRESHLY SQUEEZED LEMONS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

Congrats Supreme!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hoppin62, SAUL, Bigsmooth, SUPREME69


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2009, 09:05 PM~13186062
> *Congrats Supreme!!! :cheesy:
> *



THANKS BUDDY


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2009, 11:06 PM~13186084
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hoppin62, SAUL, Bigsmooth, SUPREME69
> *


Aqui estoy tambien, Sammy. Not anonymous, just incognito. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13186084
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hoppin62, SAUL, Bigsmooth, SUPREME69, EZ_RIDER
> *


Now it's fixed!


----------



## SUPREME69

LOOKS LIKE IM FINALLY GONNA GET TO USE THESE.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2009, 10:52 PM~13186699
> *LOOKS LIKE IM FINALLY GONNA GET TO USE THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

NOW BACK TO MY SEARCH FOR CLASSICS. BEEN PLAYING THE WAITING GAME WITH ANOTHER GUY ALSO. HE TOOK HIS SET OFF A CAR HE BOUGHT OFF MY FATHER IN LAW TO PUT CHINAS ON IT :twak: :twak: BUT HEY THIS SAME GUY THOUGHT IT WAS A GREAT IDEA TO PUT '63 IMPALA SKIRTS ON A '70 :twak: HE SHOULDNT HAVE THE HONOR OF ROLLING ANY CLASSIC CAR. BUT IM NOT SAYING ANYTING UNTIL I GET THOSE CLASSICS :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13185654
> *WELL AFTER WAITING PATIENTLY, GUESS WHAT I FINALLY SCORED? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1060096936.html


----------



## firme64impala

NOS set of knock off's I picked up for $200 from Michigan. The mounting hardware's still in the packages. They are not for sale, I just wanted to add to the topic.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 5 2009, 06:23 PM~13194792
> *NOS set of knock off's I picked up for $200 from Michigan. The mounting hardware's still in the packages. They are not for sale, I just wanted to add to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN CHRIS YOU HAVE THE NICEST SHIT!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

I want some blue cardboard !!!! :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 5 2009, 07:19 PM~13195325
> *I want some blue cardboard !!!!   :dunno:
> *


 CHRIS ALL THE NICEST ACCESSORIES!! ANYTHING HE HAS IS NOS AND IN THE BOX!! BIG PROPS CHRIS YOU ALWAYS COME UP BIG!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 5 2009, 05:23 PM~13194792
> *NOS set of knock off's I picked up for $200 from Michigan. The mounting hardware's still in the packages. They are not for sale, I just wanted to add to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Chris! :wave:


----------



## SAUL

nice i like


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN!!! I GOT A BOX TOO, BUT THOSE TWO BOXES ARE MUCH MORE NICER. ON TOP OF THE HARDWARE IN THE PACKAGE. DAMN IT JUST CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT RIGHT THERE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2009, 09:35 PM~13196712
> *DAMN!!! I GOT A BOX TOO, BUT THOSE TWO BOXES ARE MUCH MORE NICER. ON TOP OF THE HARDWARE IN THE PACKAGE. DAMN IT JUST CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT RIGHT THERE
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13195346
> *CHRIS ALL THE NICEST ACCESSORIES!! ANYTHING HE HAS IS NOS AND IN THE BOX!! BIG PROPS CHRIS YOU ALWAYS COME UP BIG!!!
> *


Thanks Big Ry! I'm still a long way from Saul's collection. LOL


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 5 2009, 06:45 PM~13195621
> *What's up Chris! :wave:
> *


How are you doing Sammy! :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13197920
> *Thanks Big Ry! I'm still a long way from Saul's collection. LOL
> *


WE ALL ARE.LOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 5 2009, 10:26 PM~13197953
> *How are you doing Sammy!  :wave:
> *


All is good...staying above water!


----------



## hoppin62

Ok guys...now this is just RETARDED!!!! :angry: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ORIGINAL-3-...sspagenameZWDVW

This means that I can get at least $60.00 for each one of my beat-up Ko's! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thats what i say that is too much for 1 knock off he must need it bad :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 6 2009, 06:54 AM~13199512
> *thats what i say that is too much for 1 knock off he must need it bad :0
> *



shit it sky rocketed from the last time i seen it.


----------



## 65_impalow

now sittin at $80! damn if people are willing to pay that much i should just sell mine one at a time!


----------



## hoppin62

Shit, I thought the economy was bad!


----------



## servant of christ

SOME GUYS MAKE 2 ACCOUNTS ONE RAEL ONE AND ANOTHER ONE PHONY ON EBAY AND WHEN THEY SEE BIDS THEY BID OVER IT TO GET THAT PERSON TO RAISE HIS BID ,SOME TIMES IT WORK SOME TIMES IT BACK FIRES,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 6 2009, 01:12 PM~13202553
> *SOME GUYS MAKE 2 ACCOUNTS ONE RAEL ONE AND ANOTHER ONE  PHONY ON EBAY AND WHEN THEY SEE BIDS THEY BID OVER IT TO GET THAT PERSON TO RAISE HIS BID ,SOME TIMES IT WORK SOME TIMES IT BACK FIRES,
> *


Very True :yessad:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 6 2009, 02:04 PM~13202490
> *Shit, I thought the economy was bad!
> *


lols.....iam willing to pay whatever...lols....thats me bidding....


----------



## SAUL

:0 baller


----------



## robs68

and no i dont NEED it...i just WANT it.....one more wouldent hurt.... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2009, 01:58 PM~13202868
> *and no i dont NEED it...i just WANT it.....one more wouldent hurt.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

these are for sale.......14x7s w/og 5.60s....serious inquaries...please pm me     gotta move on to BIGGER and BETTER things....


----------



## robs68

and yes i will seperate...just know you WILL HAVE TO RUN TUBES ON ALL OF THEM FOR YOUR SAFETY.....


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

nice one of the rims needs a little more lemon juice around the lug holes :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i was gonna dismount and add sum lemon juice to them :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

just throw the whole rim and tire in there lemon wont hurt the tire who knows it might take the yellow out of the white walls :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i dont have a big enough tank....and your serious it wont hurt the tire....? :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2009, 02:58 PM~13202868
> *and no i dont NEED it...i just WANT it.....one more wouldent hurt.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT SAUL SAID YEARS AGO AND NOW LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

beautiful........................... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SAUL

:uh: WHY U CRYING


----------



## SAUL

GOT ANOTHER CHAIN TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il8I8J6VFwE :0


----------



## SAUL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6nWuJNImUk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice collection Rob....

Saul...nice score..ONCE AGAIN!!..lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 12:07 AM~13207039
> *GOT ANOTHER CHAIN TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL YOUR ONE STOP LOWRIDER ACCESSORY SHOP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

my first sets of trus.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 12:07 AM~13207039
> *GOT ANOTHER CHAIN TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the chain is for sale $120 today only


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 6 2009, 11:07 PM~13207039
> *GOT ANOTHER CHAIN TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys should start a OG steering wheel topic. I know alot of you have some nice donut and chain steering wheels. I'd love to see what's out there and the different companies that offered them.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 8 2009, 12:22 AM~13210675
> *You guys should start a OG steering wheel topic. I know alot of you have some nice donut and chain steering wheels. I'd love to see what's out there and the different companies that offered them.
> *


There is one already :0 

Should be in Custom Interiors


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 7 2009, 02:26 PM~13210716
> *There is one already  :0
> 
> Should be in Custom Interiors
> *


Thanks, I should've known that but I never go in that section. LOL


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 01:07 AM~13207039
> *GOT ANOTHER CHAIN TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up Fellas...don't want to feel left out so here is mine.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Can never get enough of chains & tru's


----------



## reggiemiller




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 7 2009, 04:14 PM~13211410
> *What's up Fellas...don't want to feel left out so here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not fair EZ, you know I want that back!!!


----------



## reggiemiller

:0


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13211625
> *That's not fair EZ, you know I want that back!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 7 2009, 05:44 PM~13211625
> *That's not fair EZ, you know I want that back!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 7 2009, 05:14 PM~13211410
> *What's up Fellas...don't want to feel left out so here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13211625
> *That's not fair EZ, you know I want that back!!!
> *


You know it's in good hands.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 04:54 PM~13211701
> *:biggrin:  :twak:
> *


I know...I know.....one of the very few things that I regret letting go! :banghead: :tears:
I've got to make EZ a offer he can't refuse! :0 hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2009, 06:46 PM~13156766
> *i don`t need any caps, all my wheels are true rays.
> here`s the caps cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


going to list the set on ebay


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 7 2009, 09:16 PM~13213143
> *going to list the set on ebay
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

fuck..........i won :angry:


----------



## SAUL

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/1063646249.html :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2009, 07:00 PM~13219768
> *http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/1063646249.html :0
> *


Now that's a real CHAIN steering wheel! :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 8 2009, 06:14 PM~13219328
> *fuck..........i won :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll give you $30 shipped! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## robs68

Too bad....iam not into those lil go cart steering wheels....tucson is about a hour away from me.......


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Looks like Im gonna do it again!

This pic is from 1981...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 9 2009, 01:18 PM~13225667
> *Looks like Im gonna do it again!
> 
> This pic is from 1981...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## servant of christ

TWO TRU SPOKE RIMS 
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1060337745.html


----------



## robs68




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 9 2009, 08:32 PM~13229275
> *TWO TRU SPOKE RIMS
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1060337745.html
> *



Sale pending! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2009, 07:46 PM~13229516
> *Sale pending! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAUL

THAT WAS FAST HAVE INVISIBLE EMPIRE PICK THEM UP HE IS IN VEGAS


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 08:59 PM~13229744
> *THAT WAS FAST HAVE INVISIBLE EMPIRE PICK THEM UP HE IS IN VEGAS
> *



My bro-in-law lives in Vegas as well. I'm calling him right now.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13230231
> *
> *


welcome back stranger


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13229516
> *Sale pending! :thumbsup:
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: : The rims are now in my brother-in-law's garage and should be here next week. I'll post pics when the arrive.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2009, 10:23 PM~13232124
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  : The rims are now in my brother-in-law's garage and should be here next week. I'll post pics when the arrive.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

set of tru spokes 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1068375413.html


----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

go get the knock offs rob thats your set right there then you can sell the wheels make your feria back  and you have free knock offs


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 10 2009, 12:53 PM~13237341
> *go get the knock offs rob thats your set right there then you can sell the wheels make your feria back   and you have free knock offs
> *


1has a cragar center cap)


----------



## robs68

On my way to go get them


----------



## robs68

hey are you gonna need the other 2 rims?


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 07:54 PM~13230540
> *welcome back stranger
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13239868
> *
> *


did you sell the glasshouse at pomona i seen your pops


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13240159
> *did you sell the glasshouse at pomona  i seen your pops
> *


few offers, its still here not really pushing on selling it, took it for closer parking :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

Got them....gonna need a lemon juice bath


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 10 2009, 06:29 PM~13240864
> *Got them....gonna need a lemon juice bath
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 10 2009, 06:29 PM~13240864
> *Got them....gonna need a lemon juice bath
> *


throw the whole lemon tree :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i will.....


----------



## hoppin62

There are Tru-Spokes, classics, chains, donuts, cragars, hydraulics...................but you have to watch the whole video or you will miss them............................oh yeah, and you might get a headache!  
All I have to say is WOW!! :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1

sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1069824733.html here you go rob


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 11 2009, 01:22 PM~13249076
> *There are Tru-Spokes, classics, chains, donuts, cragars, hydraulics...................but you have to watch the whole video or you will miss them............................oh yeah, and you might get a headache!
> All I have to say is WOW!! :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ
> *


Not into punk rock but those clips are way old school. Just mute the volume and you can avoid the headache.


----------



## robs68

love...............punk.......


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 11 2009, 01:22 PM~13249076
> *There are Tru-Spokes, classics, chains, donuts, cragars, hydraulics...................but you have to watch the whole video or you will miss them............................oh yeah, and you might get a headache!
> All I have to say is WOW!! :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ
> *


I havent heard that in awhile....WOW, i use to love that tune...Thanks for bringing it back....


----------



## hoppin62

:uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

:uh: :biggrin: PM ME YOUR ADDRESS SO YOU CAN DO THAT JALE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 19 2008, 05:12 PM~12204115
> *Original Tru-Spoke Spin-on ko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Mar 12 2009, 08:15 PM~13265682-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin: PM ME YOUR ADDRESS SO  YOU CAN DO THAT JALE FOR ME :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HustlerSpank_@Mar 12 2009, 08:44 PM~13266081
> *real nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

This is what did it for me as kid....i think you all know why!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdYrERzrWg


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 13 2009, 04:52 AM~13267868
> *This is what did it for me as kid....i think you all know why!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdYrERzrWg
> *


It was a proud and historic moment for all lowriders...inspirational. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

I KNOW THIS IS THE TRU SPOKE TOPIC BUT I WANTED TO SHARE A PICTURE OF SOME CRAGAR HUBCAPS I JUST PICKED UP


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2009, 06:46 PM~13156766
> *i don`t need any caps, all my wheels are true rays.
> here`s the caps cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i`m still holding for a payment.
get back to me, let me know what`s going on. :uh:


----------



## SAUL

:0 lt me guess who is it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2009, 03:10 PM~13280674
> *:0 lt me guess who is it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## Bigsmooth

I found these today tires are like new 14x7 standard appliance with 245/60/14


----------



## touchdowntodd

those 14x7 standards would go GREAT on my galaxie!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 16 2009, 05:11 PM~13297527
> *those 14x7 standards would go GREAT on my galaxie!
> *


As Chris Tucker would say--Mine would look better,,,AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!

I still got them dawg..right next to my bed...Its the next best thing to Shakira.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13297527
> *those 14x7 standards would go GREAT on my galaxie!
> *


speaking of standards....i checked out a clean set of 14x7 tru spokes. $200 for the set i was thinking about getting them. but for me to sit on them until they sell..CHALE!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13299122
> *speaking of standards....i checked out a clean set of 14x7 tru spokes. $200 for the set i was thinking about getting them. but for me to sit on them until they sell..CHALE!!!
> *


 :no: leave them for someone else  
I might be putting up one of my sets of 14X8's :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13299122
> *speaking of standards....i checked out a clean set of 14x7 tru spokes. $200 for the set i was thinking about getting them. but for me to sit on them until they sell..CHALE!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

Ill be selling 1 14x7 standard set and 2 14x7 sets....giving them all a bath......


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13299297
> *:no: leave them for someone else
> I might be putting up one of my sets of 14X8's  :0
> *


Otra vez? Let me know....EZ


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 16 2009, 06:16 PM~13299297
> *:no: leave them for someone else
> I might be putting up one of my sets of 14X8's  :0
> *



14X8...THATS WAY TO DANGEROUS FOR ME :biggrin: THAT MEANS ID HAVE TO BUY 2 MORE SETS OF 5.20S ONE SET TO RUN AND ANOTHER AS SPARES. I DONT HAVE ANY MORE ROOM TO STORE THIS STUFF.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13300639
> *Otra vez? Let me know....EZ
> *


Just testing the waters


----------



## SUPREME69

hey sammy ill be sending that package out in another week or two. gotta get some other stuff first 

***ill see when this guys gonna bring those things im gonna give you too


----------



## SUPREME69

WAS SOMEONE SELLING SOME 6 LUG TRU SPOKES ON HERE A WHILE BACK?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 16 2009, 09:41 PM~13301629
> *hey sammy ill be sending that package out in another week or two. gotta get some other stuff first
> 
> ***ill see when this guys gonna bring those things im gonna give you too
> *


 I'm waiting... I got nothing to do! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

I hooked these up for one of my buddies who has been wanting a set of vintage rims. He was pretty suprised when I showed up with some whites mounted and balanced.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 17 2009, 09:18 AM~13304033
> *I hooked these up for one of my buddies who has been wanting a set of vintage rims.  He was pretty suprised when I showed up with some whites mounted and balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIICE!!


----------



## servant of christ

*TRU SPOKE WIRE WHEELS N.O.S. FOUR NEW OLD STOCK TRU SPOKE WIRE WHEELS 5on5 1/2"BP $995.00*

http://ww1.highlandclassifieds.com/js/mi/c45757/1670229.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2009, 11:23 PM~13232124
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  : The rims are now in my brother-in-law's garage and should be here next week. I'll post pics when the arrive.
> *


Just arrived today...they need a little TLC and some elbo grease to bring back a little life but they are home now.


----------



## OLDTIME47

REALLY NICE PHOTOS OF THE CARS AND THE OLDSCHOOL RIMS.


----------



## Anaheim74

UPS just dropped these off, thanks to NEWSTYLE 66









they are really clean


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:wow: 

NICE KO'S


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 17 2009, 05:07 PM~13308209
> *:wow:
> 
> NICE KO'S
> *


 :yes: Thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13300028
> *Ill be selling 1 14x7 standard set and 2 14x7 sets....giving them all a bath......
> *


pic's???????????????????????


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 04:58 PM~13308131
> *UPS just dropped these off, thanks to NEWSTYLE 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are really clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty

These 14 X 7?


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 17 2009, 09:19 PM~13311087
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Thanks again for the knockoffs bro


----------



## robs68

My computer took a shit.....so no pics....iam here on my g1...anyone interested....?asking $180 for the standards and for the reverse iam asking. $425 for a set with 5 rims and $380 for the other set of reverse 4 wheels....no kos....just rims.....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 05:58 PM~13308131
> *UPS just dropped these off, thanks to NEWSTYLE 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are really clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn real nice knockoffs!!

Anyone have any donut caps??


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13318667
> *Damn real nice knockoffs!!
> 
> Anyone have any donut caps??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## robs68

Ryan.....got ur message....ill call u tomarrow


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 19 2009, 10:49 PM~13327525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We should take that Camaro Arnout's dad has :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 19 2009, 10:50 PM~13327534
> *We should take that Camaro Arnout's dad has  :biggrin:
> *


yep, we need to tell him to stay TRU to the game


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 19 2009, 02:49 PM~13327525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ride reminds me of a 1972 Camaro my brother had when I was about 13-14...pearl white on Tru's.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

For Sale--5 std 14x7 Tru Spokes w/og boxes. Greenbands with a manufacture date of Nov 77--Never been mounted or exposed to the elements....og donuts caps as well--$575.00 must sell asap!


----------



## servant of christ

*cars in my wedding 1981*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 20 2009, 11:50 AM~13337975
> *cars in my wedding 1981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

OLD SCHOOL 15X8 REVERSE TRU=SPOKES HOT RODS-LOW RIDERS - $375 (TURLOCK)
A SET OF OLD SCHOOL 15' REVERSE TRU=SPOKE WIRE WHEELS FROM THE 80S, MANUFACTURED IN 1981, THESE WHEELS ARE CLEAN AND STRAIGHT, AND WILL FIT CHEVY AND OTHER 5 LUG APPLICATIONS, SHINY CHROME, COME WITH 2 WING OR 3 WING KNOCKOFFS, NO RUST, WHEELS ARE CLEAN PRICE $375.00 O.B.O #209 679 4474 SERIOUS CALLS ONLY KEYWORD IMPALA LOWRIDER HOT ROD RAT ROD TRU RAY TRU CLASSIC TRU SPOKE ZENITH DAYTON OG 13 14 15 WHITEWALLS WIRE WHEELS SPOKES 
*JUST ONE THING HE WILL NOT SHIP OUT THE RIMS LOCAL PICK UP ONLY*
http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1082883776.html
DONT CARE FOR *15*TEENS X *8* IEGHTS


----------



## servant of christ

*MY CAR IN 1979*


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 20 2009, 02:10 PM~13338620
> *MY CAR IN 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i seen this pic posted before, isnt this the 63 from Blvd. Nights?


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE $80.00







OR TRADES :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

2 O.G BOMAN COLOR BARS FOR SALE :0 PACKAGE DEAL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13341712
> *2 O.G BOMAN COLOR BARS FOR SALE  :0  PACKAGE DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 20 2009, 08:38 PM~13342631
> *PM SENT :0  :biggrin:
> *



damn your fast :biggrin: id like a price by pm also


----------



## SAUL

early APRIL FOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2009, 12:04 AM~13343671
> *early APRIL FOOLS :biggrin:
> *


PAY BACKS ARE A MOTHERFUCKER SAUL!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :scrutinize:  hno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 20 2009, 11:05 PM~13343682
> *PAY BACKS ARE A MOTHERFUCKER SAUL!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: SIKE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 20 2009, 03:12 PM~13338645
> *i think i seen this pic posted before, isnt this the 63 from Blvd. Nights?
> *


I am almost 99% sure that is it.Atleast when ever it is talked about that is the pictures that are usually posted along with the story.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2009, 01:04 AM~13343671
> *early APRIL FOOLS :biggrin:
> *



I was literally about to [email protected] snap!!!


----------



## F-U Manchu!

So, I picked up some true spokes, I know they are rough, but I got some questions maybe somebody could help me with. 

1. some of the spokes are bent. In the pattern it's the same spoke on each wheel all the way around.
















So, is this an indication that they are out of round? I know I can just get them checked for true, I am just curious how much damage one can take before it's a problem.
2. There are washers welded to the backside of the hub.








I am gonna cut them off and clean up the hub. For the time being I can't tell if they will fit 5on5 bolt pattern. It's close. Don't these come in 2 different uni-lug set ups, like big and small? Can anyone tell if these are older trus, or newer ones. From what I can see the hub looks different on the backside than pictures I have seen. They are 15x7 BTW. Also, if they older ones, can I still get spacers and spinners from truspoke? I know there are differences, just thought I'd hit you guys up.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by F-U Manchu!_@Mar 21 2009, 12:06 PM~13346561
> *So, I picked up some true spokes, I know they are rough, but I got some questions maybe somebody could help me with.
> 
> 1. some of the spokes are bent. In the pattern it's the same spoke on each wheel all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this an indication that they are out of round? I know I can just get them checked for true, I am just curious how much damage one can take before it's a problem.
> 2. There are washers welded to the backside of the hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna cut them off and clean up the hub. For the time being I can't tell if they will fit 5on5 bolt pattern. It's close. Don't these come in 2 different uni-lug set ups, like big and small? Can anyone tell if these are older trus, or newer ones. From what I can see the hub looks different on the backside than pictures I have seen. They are 15x7 BTW. Also, if they older ones, can I still get spacers and spinners from truspoke? I know there are differences, just thought I'd hit you guys up.
> *


1. spokes are usually bent from when they used to mount them with big star wrenches. This is common. They are not "out of round"
2. take off the washers and use spacers. Looks like they are 5 on 4 3/4 -- 5 on 5 unilug judging by the back picture. The original Tru-Spoke company does not exist anymore. You can find spacers and ko's on Ebay or from someone on here.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 07:07 PM~13341712
> *2 O.G BOMAN COLOR BARS FOR SALE  :0  PACKAGE DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the Boman colorbars Saul  you got a decent trade! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Fu--God damn them were done by a HACK...wtf...I cant believe what some people do and actually put on the streets...Thats some scary shit!!


----------



## hoppin62

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2009, 04:49 PM~13347538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Que Onda, Sammy?


----------



## F-U Manchu!

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13347340
> *Fu--God damn them were done by a HACK...wtf...I cant believe what some people do and actually put on the streets...Thats some scary shit!!
> *


Right. But at least it's an easy fix. I got 'em for a song, and I think they will be a nice switch up with my skylarks. Thanks for the info. Hoppin62


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2009, 03:03 PM~13347617
> *Que Onda, Sammy?
> *


:wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 20 2009, 02:12 PM~13338645
> *i think i seen this pic posted before, isnt this the 63 from Blvd. Nights?
> *


YES IT IS IT WAS SOLD TWIS AFTER THE MOVIE THEN MY FREIND AND I TRADED CARS I SOLD IT TO SOME GUY WITH THE FRAME ALL BROKEN ,HE STARDED TO FIX IT BUT RAPPED IT AROUND A TELEPHONE POLL JUNK IT,


----------



## servant of christ

*CHAIN STEERING WHEELS NOT ORIGINAL BUT CLOSE *
http://www.truckstuffusa.com/claschainwhe.html#order


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL YOU NEED THIS :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TRU-SPOKE-CUSTOM-WHEEL...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13357999
> *SAUL YOU NEED THIS :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TRU-SPOKE-CUSTOM-WHEEL...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> *


He's already bidding on it! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 22 2009, 08:37 PM~13358079
> *He's already bidding on it! :biggrin:
> *



SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER THAN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-t...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13358079
> *He's already bidding on it! :biggrin:
> *


Wrong--Thats me!!


----------



## F-U Manchu!

One more question. I spent the last day reading up on this topic, and the Tru classic/Ray thread. So from what I can figure is that Tru rays/classics were only made in 14 and 15 inch, unless custom ordered, or custom made. But the Tru spokes where made in all sizes? Out of the three Truspoke wheels I bought one of them is a 16, way too big, but at least it's a usable hub I guess. Is my thinking straight?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by F-U Manchu!_@Mar 23 2009, 07:59 AM~13360773
> *One more question. I spent the last day reading up on this topic, and the Tru classic/Ray thread. So from what I can figure is that Tru rays/classics were only made in 14 and 15 inch, unless custom ordered, or custom made. But the Tru spokes where made in all sizes? Out of the three Truspoke wheels I bought one of them is a 16, way too big, but at least it's a usable hub I guess. Is my thinking straight?
> *


aslong as you have the hub you can have them made into 13's but yes they only came in 14' and 15' i dont know if there were 16's made unless it was spacial ordered.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 23 2009, 11:34 AM~13361871
> *aslong as you have the hub you can have them made into 13's but yes they only came in 14' and 15' i dont know if there were 16's made unless it was spacial ordered.
> *


but 14`s are better for the old school look, plus these big cars will ride better


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 23 2009, 11:48 AM~13362653
> *but 14`s are better for the old school look, plus these big cars will ride better
> *


:yes: :yes: YES THEY LOOK GOOD,AND ARE BETTER FOR SURE AND THERES NOTHING LIKE KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL ON THE OG RIDES ,, :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13341650
> *FOR SALE $80.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR TRADES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 23 2009, 04:29 PM~13365027
> *:yes:  :yes: YES THEY LOOK GOOD,AND ARE BETTER FOR SURE AND THERES NOTHING LIKE KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL ON THE OG RIDES ,, :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THE BEST WIRE WHEEL EVER MADE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 05:44 PM~13377788
> *THE BEST WIRE WHEEL EVER MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love that pic....I want a glasshouse..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2009, 03:09 PM~13202961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING....THE TIRES ARE UP FOR GRABS IAM ASKING $380 FOR 5 OF THEM AND ILL BE IN CALI NEXT WEEK....


----------



## robs68

OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60S


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 05:36 PM~13388982
> *SALE PENDING....THE TIRES ARE UP FOR GRABS IAM ASKING $380 FOR 5 OF THEM AND ILL BE IN CALI NEXT WEEK....
> *


WHY??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

U know why ry


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13390369
> *U know why ry
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 04:40 PM~13389018
> *OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60S
> *



GOT ANY PICS OF THEM? HOWS THE TREAD?


----------



## robs68

3 of them are really good and the other 2 have wear


----------



## UpInSmoke619

If anyone has a set of TRU SPOKES they are willing to sell please let me know. Thanks.
:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 25 2009, 08:47 PM~13391408
> *If anyone has a set of TRU SPOKES they are willing to sell please let me know. Thanks.
> :biggrin:
> *


 I do.....


----------



## SUPREME69

I SEE SAUL IS BIDDING ON THOSE 3 BARS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols.....i should start bidding also....another one wont hurt....that will be 18 3bars...


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ill stay away.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 08:50 PM~13392107
> *lols.....i should start bidding also....another one wont hurt....that will be 18 3bars...
> *


IM SURE A FEW OF US WILL BE WATCHING THOSE AUCTIONS LAST MINUTE. I WONT BID ALL CRAZY THOUGH. WHY BUMP UP THE PRICE ON A HOMIE? KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2009, 03:09 PM~13202961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## robs68

why? to insure I get it......at any cost :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i usally do....


----------



## SUPREME69

THOSE RAYS LOOK NICE BUT WAY FREAKIN' OVER PRICED TO ME ANYWAYS.


----------



## SAUL

:0 RAYS were


----------



## robs68

holly shit rays...........i want a set....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 08:51 PM~13392124
> *ill stay away.....
> *



EBAY 15X8 THOUGH


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NEW-Tru-S...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## robs68

fuck that........


----------



## SUPREME69

:uh: THATS WHAT I SAID :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

now if they were 14x7 i would be posting pics.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13392212
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NEW-Tru-S...sQ5fAccessories
> *


there not universal straight bolt on


----------



## robs68

sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..............


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

GOOD LOWD THAT ALOTA MONEY :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13392246
> *now if they were 14x7 i would be posting pics.....
> *



FUCK POSTING....ID BE BIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 I GOT RAYS


----------



## SUPREME69

SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2009, 10:07 PM~13392321
> *SHOW OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

I CAN SEE THE NEXT PIC SAUL POST....HIM WEARING HIS NEW TRU SPOKE BELT BUCKLE :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SONY-VCA-1-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

I JUST NOTICED IM POSTING PICS IN THE WRONG TOPIC MY BAD IM GOING TO SLEEP


----------



## SUPREME69

AS LONG AS IT STARTS WITH TRU ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2009, 11:07 PM~13392312
> *:0 I GOT RAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul, you know you are forcing me to do this against my will......Not as nice as yours but a nice collection non the less.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 NICE COLLECTION


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13391408
> *If anyone has a set of TRU SPOKES they are willing to sell please let me know. Thanks.
> :biggrin:
> *


I might sell the ones I have. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 25 2009, 09:24 PM~13392520
> *I might sell the ones I have. :biggrin:
> *



HOW MUCH?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13392530
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


X2


----------



## robs68

X3......


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:22 AM~13393129
> *
> *


what happened to that decent set that was up 4 sale on here? i thought the they were priced right?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13393355
> *what happened to that decent set that was up 4 sale on here? i thought the they were priced right?
> *



the ones up north? 5x5 bolt pattern? my homie scored those for his glasshouse


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:21 PM~13392485
> *Saul, you know you are forcing me to do this against my will......Not as nice as yours but a nice collection non the less.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13392444
> *I JUST NOTICED IM POSTING PICS IN THE WRONG TOPIC MY BAD IM GOING TO SLEEP
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SAUL

:uh: :angry:


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://slo.craigslist.org/pts/1092547492.html
THE CAPS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT LOOKS TRU


----------



## servant of christ

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/1091188211.html
THREE STAR CAPS


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tru-spoke-t...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 12:15 AM~13393355
> *what happened to that decent set that was up 4 sale on here? i thought the they were priced right?
> *


These?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465843


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 26 2009, 03:25 PM~13398311
> *These?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465843
> 
> *


that be them :biggrin: 
for all the guys ALWAYS WANTING TRUES why didn`t they jump on these?
they looked decent enough, so how are these??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 06:43 PM~13400510
> *that be them :biggrin:
> for all the guys ALWAYS WANTING TRUES why didn`t they jump on these?
> they looked decent enough, so how are these??
> *


SOLD LAST WEEK I THINK HE SAID


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 05:43 PM~13400510
> *that be them :biggrin:
> for all the guys ALWAYS WANTING TRUES why didn`t they jump on these?
> they looked decent enough, so how are these??
> *



those are the ones my homie picked up for his glasshouse


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 26 2009, 08:22 PM~13400900
> *SOLD LAST WEEK I THINK HE SAID
> *


HEY RYAN!
I SAW THEM LAST WEEK FOR SALE, AND I EVEN COMMENTED ON HOW GREAT OF A DEAL THEY WERE, BUT NOBODY WAS JUMPING ON THEM,,,,
GUYS ALWAYS ASK FOR THEM, BT WHEN A SET COME UP AT A GOOD PRICE NOBODY JUMPS?
THESE LOOKED GOOD, "I ALMOST STEPPED UP" AND I DON`T NEED ANYMORE WHEELS.


----------



## SAUL

:wave: MR.59


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13402013
> *:wave: MR.59
> *


WHATS UP SAUL!
I SEE YOU HAVE BEEN BUZY!,,,,,,,
i still have the "stash" still sitting.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 08:59 PM~13402240
> *WHATS UP SAUL!
> I SEE YOU HAVE BEEN BUZY!,,,,,,,
> i still have the "stash" still sitting.
> *


STASH?? NOW PERRY YOU KNOW ITS NOT NICE TO BOGART THE TRU SPOKES!! ANYWAYS SAUL HAS DONE IT ALREADY, LOL. THAT SET WAS FAIR PRICED I THINK THEY WENT TO A GUY UP IN THE BAY AREA.  NOW, BACK TO THE STASH!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 08:59 PM~13402240
> *WHATS UP SAUL!
> I SEE YOU HAVE BEEN BUZY!,,,,,,,
> i still have the "stash" still sitting.
> *


STASH DID YOU SAY STASH?? :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 26 2009, 07:22 PM~13400900
> *SOLD LAST WEEK I THINK HE SAID
> *


Yup, got my homeboy Norcal75 picking these up for me


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2009, 08:32 PM~13401891
> *HEY RYAN!
> I SAW THEM LAST WEEK FOR SALE, AND I EVEN COMMENTED ON HOW GREAT OF A DEAL THEY WERE, BUT NOBODY WAS JUMPING ON THEM,,,,
> GUYS ALWAYS ASK FOR THEM, BT WHEN A SET COME UP AT A GOOD PRICE NOBODY JUMPS?
> THESE LOOKED GOOD, "I ALMOST STEPPED UP" AND I DON`T NEED ANYMORE WHEELS.
> *


 i wanted the spokes but i realy didnt have the time to run up to san jose to pick them up,pick up only no shipping


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13402957
> *STASH DID YOU SAY STASH?? :cheesy:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 26 2009, 09:46 PM~13402957
> *STASH DID YOU SAY STASH?? :cheesy:
> *


NO STASH FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## SAUL

:angry: why


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13409403
> *:angry: why
> *


Cause we are hating on you! :machinegun:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13402989
> *Yup, got my homeboy Norcal75 picking these up for me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 27 2009, 03:04 PM~13409481
> *Cause we are hating on you!  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: YOU ALREADY HAVE "THEE" STASH, DONT BE GREEDY!! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 27 2009, 04:37 PM~13409725
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  YOU ALREADY HAVE "THEE" STASH, DONT BE GREEDY!! LOL :cheesy:
> *


WOW I DIDN`T KNOW THAT WORD "STASH" WOULD WAKE SO MANY OF YOU GUYS UP! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

IN THIS TOPIC!! STASH IS EVERYTHING!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

hahahahahahaha thee stash


----------



## servant of christ

CHECK THIS OUT THE PRICE ON THIS TRU'S
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-W...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## servant of christ

CAPS FOR SALE INGRAVED OR PUNCH TRU SPOKE NAME ON THEM 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-C...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## servant of christ

SO THE DEFRENCE FROM THE NEW REMANUFACTURED TRU SPOKE IS THAT IT HAS 5O SPOKES AND THE OLD STYLE (OG) HAS 45 SPOKES,RIGHT FIRST ONE WITH THE ANSWER GETS TO MEET SAUL INPERSON AND A FREE AUTOGRAPH PICTURE OF HIM WITH ALL HIS STASH :biggrin: :biggrin:

















JUST KIDDING ABOUT MEETING SAUL AND AUTUGRAPH PICTURE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 27 2009, 06:13 PM~13410448
> *CHECK THIS OUT THE PRICE ON THIS TRU'S
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truespoke-W...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


look kinda cheesy,,,,,,,
too thin,,,,,,
they just don`t look right. where are these made?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2009, 06:05 PM~13410772
> *look kinda cheesy,,,,,,,
> too thin,,,,,,
> they just don`t look right.  where are these made?
> *


ITS FROM THE TRU SPOKE WEB SITE HIS GOT ON HIS LIST,IT SAY'S 50 SPOKE COUNT ON THEM

http://www.truespoke.net/index.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 27 2009, 05:24 PM~13410518
> *SO THE DEFRENCE FROM THE NEW REMANUFACTURED TRU SPOKE IS THAT IT HAS 5O SPOKES AND THE OLD STYLE (OG) HAS 45 SPOKES,RIGHT FIRST ONE WITH THE ANSWER GETS TO MEET SAUL INPERSON AND A FREE AUTOGRAPH PICTURE OF HIM WITH ALL HIS STASH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST KIDDING  ABOUT MEETING SAUL AND AUTUGRAPH PICTURE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ill see the stash in person......what's up saul....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2009, 07:05 PM~13410772
> *look kinda cheesy,,,,,,,
> too thin,,,,,,
> they just don`t look right.  where are these made?
> *


They say that they are being made here. Now a days, who knows....most likely imported just like every other wheel. Maybe they are just being assembled here.
When I called the company I was told they are on back order because the machine shop is "lagging" and orders are stacking up. The price is just too high and you really don't know what you are in for. I'd rather spend the money on getting mine redone and have real Tru's.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 27 2009, 07:50 PM~13411132
> *ill see the stash in person......what's up saul....
> *



PM sent. Call me if you have any questions. 562-201-1374


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Just picked these up on ebay...90 bucks!
No one bid on them because of the chevy decals on them..
took decals off and they are NOS TRU-SPOKE KO's... :biggrin:


----------



## t jubilee

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2007, 08:26 PM~7133453
> *WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW  :dunno:
> *


they used to put 13s on volkswagons and pinto's in the 70s thats what they were for... small cars....not big cars... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 27 2009, 10:46 PM~13413222
> *Just picked these up on ebay...90 bucks!
> No one bid on them because of the chevy decals on them..
> took decals off and they are NOS TRU-SPOKE KO's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 28 2009, 04:28 AM~13411461
> *They say that they are being made here. Now a days, who knows....most likely imported just like every other wheel. Maybe they are just being assembled here.
> When I called the company I was told they are on back order because the machine shop is "lagging" and orders are stacking up. The price is just too high and you really don't know what you are in for. I'd rather spend the money on getting mine redone and have real Tru's.
> *


And probably be done for the same price too


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 27 2009, 11:46 PM~13413222
> *Just picked these up on ebay...90 bucks!
> No one bid on them because of the chevy decals on them..
> took decals off and they are NOS TRU-SPOKE KO's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was watching those but missed the auction so you got lucky :biggrin: 
I have stickers i was going to replace the bowtie with...

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

:wave: :h5:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 27 2009, 07:50 PM~13411132
> *ill see the stash in person......what's up saul....
> *



PM Sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2009, 06:52 PM~13426295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THAT CAR IS STILL AROUND? THATS THE ONE ON AN OLD LRM RIGHT?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2009, 10:36 AM~13431294
> *DAMN THAT CAR IS STILL AROUND? THATS THE ONE ON AN OLD LRM RIGHT?
> *


I believe it is and I am not mistaken, it belongs to a doctor...but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-C...A1%7C240%3A1318
Item Specifics 


Title: TRU~SPOKE CRAGAR 40 SPOKE WIRE WHEEL 15X7 UNILUG NEW 

Condition: New 


Rim Information 
Brand: TRU SPOKE Number of Bolts: 5 Material: Steel 

Width: 7J Bolt Pattern: -- Structure: -- 

Diameter: 15 inches Offset: -- Part Number (MPN): --

40 SPOKES :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 30 2007, 08:26 PM~7133453-->
> 
> 
> 
> WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-t jubilee_@Mar 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13413267
> *they used to put 13s on volkswagons and pinto's in the 70s thats what they were for... small cars....not big cars... :biggrin:
> *


*MAYBE THIS WILL ANSWER YOU QUESTION CORVAIRS WERE 4 LUG SO WERE THE VW AND PINTOS AND THEY WOULD PUT 14'S FWD WITH 520'S .*








*1963 Corvair - Owner: Mr. Peter Gross
The Corvair has a 102 hp carburated engine with 2-speed powerglide transmisson, it is not a turbo.
The Truespokes are 14 x 6, 4-lug, 4x4.5 lug pattern diameter. They are the most beautiful rims I have ever owned*


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 29 2009, 07:52 PM~13426295-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 09:36 AM~13431294
> *DAMN THAT CAR IS STILL AROUND? THATS THE ONE ON AN OLD LRM RIGHT?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ez_rider_@Mar 30 2009, 10:01 AM~13431473
> *I believe it is and I am not mistaken, it belongs to a doctor...but correct me if I am wrong.
> *


old school "FANCY DANCER" pontiac owned by "DOC"- Groupe e.l.a.


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 30 2009, 12:14 PM~13433230
> *
> 40 SPOKES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:yes: 40 spoke Tru's


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Mar 17 2009, 09:43 PM~13312282-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These look like 40 spokes, but i could be wrong.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Mar 22 2009, 05:35 AM~13351972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These sure look deep, maybe 8's? :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 30 2009, 07:21 PM~13436812
> *These look like 40 spokes, but i could be wrong.
> These sure look deep, maybe 8's? :dunno:*


no homie they were 14 x 7 deep dish


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13439553
> *no homie they were 14 x 7  deep dish
> *


----------



## robs68

Iam off to see the wizard........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 04:35 AM~13441474
> *Iam off to see the wizard........
> *


LMAO, THAT SOUNDS FAMILIAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 31 2009, 08:30 AM~13442511
> *LMAO, THAT SOUNDS FAMILIAR!! :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie,what's new?


----------



## robs68

I've followed the yellow brick road....and almost to the wizards door.....nice day in so cal....


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

You got a hell of a deal on that package...They were about to come to NY 

Whats the bolt pattern on your ride??


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 31 2009, 01:53 PM~13444633
> *MY LINCOLN WILL BE CRUISING THE OLD SCHOOL WAY </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 31 2009, 02:10 PM~13445211
> *You got a hell of a deal on that package...They were about to come to NY
> 
> Whats the bolt pattern on your ride??
> *


there 5 on 4 1/2 i will make them work :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 31 2009, 11:53 AM~13444633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


servent of christ & robs68...... we need a picture of Saul! and his famous golf cart :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 31 2009, 02:34 PM~13445425
> *servent of christ & robs68...... we need a picture of Saul! and his famous golf cart :biggrin:
> *


post his golf cart w will photoshop it in the picture :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

Just left the wizards pad.....wow....tons and tons of goodies....shakeys pizza..... :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 30 2009, 02:05 PM~13433646
> *MAYBE THIS WILL ANSWER YOU QUESTION CORVAIRS WERE 4 LUG SO WERE THE VW AND PINTOS AND THEY WOULD PUT 14'S FWD WITH 520'S .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 Corvair - Owner: Mr. Peter Gross
> The Corvair has a 102 hp carburated engine with 2-speed powerglide transmisson, it is not a turbo.
> The Truespokes are 14 x 6, 4-lug, 4x4.5 lug pattern diameter. They are the most beautiful rims I have ever owned
> *


i wrote to the peaple that use to fix or repair the rims for tru spoke company sence 1974 and this is what i ask them


-------- Original Message --------
Subject: TRU SPOKES

Date: Sun, March 29, 2009 1:27 pm
To: [email protected]


I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THE ORIGINAL COMPANY THAT MADE TRU SPOKE EVER MADE A 13" IN RIM .I KNOW YOU JUST REPAIRED THE RIMS BUT SENSE YOUR COMPANY DEALED WITH THAT TYPE OF RIM I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME INFO OR EVEN SOME PICTURES OF THE 13" RIMS OR SOME ARCHIVE OF YOUR COMPANY REPAIRING THE RIMS ,
*and this is there answer*
I DON'T THINK TRU SPOKE *EVER MADE* ANY 13" WHEELS.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 02:40 PM~13445492
> *Just left the wizards pad.....wow....tons and tons of goodies....shakeys pizza..... :0
> *


drop some off as you go by my pad homie :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 31 2009, 01:41 PM~13445503
> *i wrote to the peaple that use to fix or repair the rims for tru spoke company sence 1974 and this is what i ask them
> 
> 
> -------- Original Message --------
> Subject: TRU SPOKES
> 
> Date: Sun, March 29, 2009 1:27 pm
> To: [email protected]
> I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THE ORIGINAL COMPANY THAT MADE TRU SPOKE EVER MADE A 13" IN RIM .I KNOW YOU JUST REPAIRED THE RIMS BUT SENSE YOUR COMPANY DEALED WITH THAT TYPE OF RIM I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME INFO OR EVEN SOME PICTURES OF THE 13" RIMS OR SOME ARCHIVE OF YOUR COMPANY REPAIRING THE RIMS  ,
> and this is there answer
> I DON'T THINK TRU SPOKE EVER MADE ANY 13" WHEELS.
> *


I know in tha catalogs there are NO 13" wheels listed. If a set was made for someone, it was definitely custom ordered and high priced!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 31 2009, 09:40 AM~13443066
> *what's up homie,what's new?
> *


HOW ARE YOU MAN, JUST CRUISIN. FINISHED MY 42 CAD, NOW ABOUT TO START A NEW RIDE!!  WHATS NEW WITH YOU??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 31 2009, 12:53 PM~13444633
> *MY LINCOLN WILL BE CRUISING THE OLD SCHOOL WAY </span>
> *


CONGRATS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

Lols........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

Iam off.......here I come i10 traffic....nice meeting u saul next pomona we should meet up....?david the same good to meet some members from layitlow......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 04:48 PM~13446477
> *Iam off.......here I come i10 traffic....nice meeting u saul next pomona we should meet up....?david the same good to meet some members from layitlow......
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE AND THANKS FOR THE DELIVERY HAPPY WITH MY SET OF TRU'S ,HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME :biggrin: 
I WILL BE AT THE NEXT POMONA SWAPMEET MIGHT SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

We should all meet up....as many heads as possible....and roll dammmmmm :0


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/


----------



## robs68

Dammm........iam gonna see if I can get that day off......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 05:01 PM~13446570
> *We should all meet up....as many heads as possible....and roll dammmmmm :0
> *


AND AFTER WE CAN ALL GO TO SHAKY'S AND HAVE PIZZA THERES AND IDEA, :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

like four flat 5.20s on trusIam down........


----------



## ez_rider

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ez_rider, HEX48, robs68, Bigsmooth, touchdowntodd

:wave: What's up fellow Tru spokers?


----------



## robs68

What's up......robs68 checking in.... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

dirty rat call me... i have 2 wheels i found you will want i think

or are you scared to run the good shit?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 31 2009, 05:10 PM~13446654
> *dirty rat call me... i have 2 wheels i found you will want i think
> 
> or are you scared to run the good shit?
> *


 lols


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 05:03 PM~13446595
> *Dammm........iam gonna see if I can get that day off......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 06:09 PM~13446645
> *What's up......robs68 checking in.... :biggrin:
> *


Sorry we missed each other today...maybe next time.


----------



## robs68

With more time ill hit u up


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 06:15 PM~13446694
> *With more time ill hit u up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

sounds good have a safe trip home rob nice meeting you  i see you got some nice wheels david the lincoln is going to be rollin


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2009, 05:18 PM~13446712
> *sounds good have a safe trip home rob nice meeting you   i see you got some nice wheels david the lincoln is going to be rollin
> *


I SURE DO ,BUT THEY WONT GO ON TILL ITS PAINTED AND STRIPE OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 31 2009, 06:10 PM~13446654
> *dirty rat call me... i have 2 wheels i found you will want i think
> 
> or are you scared to run the good shit?
> *


Goodlooking out bro....you know me better than that...lmao


----------



## SAUL

:0 hno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Mar 31 2009, 11:53 AM~13444633-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MY LINCOLN WILL BE CRUISING THE OLD SCHOOL WAY *</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHOS WHO?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 04:01 PM~13446570
> *We should all meet up....as many heads as possible....and roll dammmmmm :0
> *



NOT A GOOD IDEA. JUST THINK ALL OF US WALKING TOGETHER HUNTING FOR THE SAME STUFF??? IMAGINE HOW QUICK WE'D ALL BE JUMPING FOR SHIT? :biggrin: 

AT THE JAN. SWAP ME AND SAUL WERE NECK AND NECK CUTTING EACH OTHER OFF AT THE END OF THE ROWS. JUST TO GET TO THE NEXT ONE FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 PM~13447968
> *WHOS WHO?
> NOT A GOOD IDEA. JUST THINK ALL OF US WALKING TOGETHER HUNTING FOR THE SAME STUFF??? IMAGINE HOW QUICK WE'D ALL BE JUMPING FOR SHIT? :biggrin:
> 
> AT THE JAN. SWAP ME AND SAUL WERE NECK AND NECK CUTTING EACH OTHER OFF AT THE END OF THE ROWS. JUST TO GET TO THE NEXT ONE FIRST :biggrin:
> *


SAUL HAS THE WEST COAST COVERED,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2009, 06:29 PM~13447968
> *WHOS WHO?
> 
> *


robs68 on right


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 31 2009, 06:57 PM~13448308-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAUL HAS THE WEST COAST COVERED,LOL :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WEST OF THE MISSISSIPPI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Mar 31 2009, 07:06 PM~13448424
> *robs68 on right
> *


----------



## robs68

Iam going for the southwest


----------



## robs68

Lols......I smashed this fucking wooden box in the freeway scared the shit outta me lols....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448308
> *SAUL HAS THE WEST COAST COVERED,LOL :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:







and this is just some of it theres plenty more


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 PM~13447968
> *WHOS WHO?
> NOT A GOOD IDEA. JUST THINK ALL OF US WALKING TOGETHER HUNTING FOR THE SAME STUFF??? IMAGINE HOW QUICK WE'D ALL BE JUMPING FOR SHIT? :biggrin:
> 
> AT THE JAN. SWAP ME AND SAUL WERE NECK AND NECK CUTTING EACH OTHER OFF AT THE END OF THE ROWS. JUST TO GET TO THE NEXT ONE FIRST :biggrin:
> *


yup the good thing is there was nothing good except the n.o.s donut steering wheel that supreme picked up but ask him who found it :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 02:40 PM~13445492
> *Just left the wizards pad.....wow....tons and tons of goodies....shakeys pizza..... :0
> *


 :0 I TOLD YOU :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 PM~13447968
> *WHOS WHO?
> NOT A GOOD IDEA. JUST THINK ALL OF US WALKING TOGETHER HUNTING FOR THE SAME STUFF??? IMAGINE HOW QUICK WE'D ALL BE JUMPING FOR SHIT? :biggrin:
> 
> AT THE JAN. SWAP ME AND SAUL WERE NECK AND NECK CUTTING EACH OTHER OFF AT THE END OF THE ROWS. JUST TO GET TO THE NEXT ONE FIRST :biggrin:
> *


IM ON THE LEFT ,BUT WHEN I GO TO THE SWAP MEET I WILL BE WEARING A LONG TRENCH COAT DARK GLASSES AND AHAT AND FAKE LONG BEARD :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 31 2009, 04:01 PM~13446159
> *CONGRATS!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2009, 09:08 PM~13449323
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is just some of it theres plenty more
> *


HEY SAUL SEND ME YOUR CATOLOG SO I CAN PLACE AND ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 31 2009, 09:36 PM~13449793
> *HEY SAUL SEND ME YOUR CATOLOG SO I CAN PLACE AND ORDER :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2009, 08:12 PM~13449398
> *yup the good thing is there was nothing good except the n.o.s donut steering wheel that supreme picked up but ask him who found it :biggrin: j/k
> *



:biggrin: mike had just handed it to you when i walked up


----------



## robs68

Got home safe...... :angry:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2009, 01:18 AM~13451104
> *Got home safe...... :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2009, 12:18 AM~13451104
> *Got home safe...... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2009, 09:08 PM~13449323
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is just some of it theres plenty more
> *


some times I think I hate you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2009, 10:23 PM~13450353
> *:biggrin: mike had just handed it to you when i walked up
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 1 2009, 10:14 AM~13453174
> *some times I think I hate you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Don't hate, participate :biggrin: I'm starting a collection of my own. Here is my starting point, just arrived today.


----------



## 65_impalow

just came in today. tru spoke belt buckle.


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 1 2009, 06:16 PM~13458127
> *just came in today. tru spoke belt buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL DOESNT HAVE 1 OF THOSE!!( I DONT THINK) :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 1 2009, 06:16 PM~13458127
> *just came in today. tru spoke belt buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2009, 04:51 PM~13457259
> *Don't hate, participate :biggrin: I'm starting a collection of my own. Here is my starting point, just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

4 15X8 tru spokes for sale in real clean condition tru spoke 3 bar knock offs available for them too there just dusty but there close to mint


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 1 2009, 07:45 PM~13459104
> *SAUL DOESNT HAVE 1 OF THOSE!!( I DONT THINK) :biggrin:
> *


nice! but yet he still has us beat. wish i had his collection... or at least part of it


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 1 2009, 06:45 PM~13459104
> *SAUL DOESNT HAVE 1 OF THOSE!!( I DONT THINK) :biggrin:
> *


HE PROBABLY OWNS THE MOLD TO IT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13460434
> *HE PROBABLY OWNS THE MOLD TO IT THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13460242
> *4 15X8 tru spokes for sale in real clean condition tru spoke 3 bar knock offs available for them too there just dusty but there close to mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 are these in vegas?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2009, 09:11 PM~13460474
> *are these in vegas?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74

Anyone got *1* 3-bar knock-off that they are willing to sell
they have to be like these so it matches


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 1 2009, 07:16 PM~13458127
> *just came in today. tru spoke belt buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You owe me a Thank You cause i let you have that at the end...lol


----------



## G-house74

LOOKING FOR A SPARE ROCKET WHEEL 14X6


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 2 2009, 03:19 AM~13462387
> *LOOKING FOR A SPARE ROCKET WHEEL 14X6
> *


I got a few...get at me!!


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 2 2009, 02:25 AM~13462396
> *I got a few...get at me!!
> *


DO U HAVE PIC PRICE AND LOCATION THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY GLASSHOUSE LAYED OUT


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 09:55 PM~13460242
> *4 15X8 tru spokes for sale in real clean condition tru spoke 3 bar knock offs available for them too there just dusty but there close to mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the ticket on these?


----------



## SAUL

these belong to invisible empire


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 2 2009, 06:20 AM~13462882
> *What is the ticket on these?
> *


150.00


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 2 2009, 02:11 AM~13462374
> *You owe me a Thank You cause i let you have that at the end...lol
> *


haha. i was gunna win it regardless but thank you.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:38 AM~13463342
> *150.00
> *


DONE! PM sent.


----------



## servant of christ

*PLACE YOUR ORDER IN BEFORE THEY RUN OUT ,TRU SPOKE CLEANER,*
http://www.florida-juice.com/lime.html
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 2 2009, 08:25 AM~13463692
> *DONE! PM sent.
> *


SOLD, THANKS EZ!! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 12:16 PM~13465722
> *SOLD, THANKS EZ!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 01:16 PM~13465722
> *SOLD, THANKS EZ!! :thumbsup:
> *


No need, I must thank you. I look forward to getting them this weekend.


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 2 2009, 11:13 AM~13465683
> *PLACE YOUR ORDER IN BEFORE THEY RUN OUT ,TRU SPOKE CLEANER,
> http://www.florida-juice.com/lime.html
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: That's it!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 2 2009, 03:26 PM~13466680
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  That's it!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 2 2009, 02:26 PM~13466680
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  That's it!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
:wave:


----------



## robs68




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 2 2009, 04:53 PM~13468296
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
> :wave:
> *


What up EZ :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 01:54 PM~13466944
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I see you :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13470328
> *I see you  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.rallyamerica.com/truspoke.html
45 SPOKES


----------



## servant of christ

*AFTER YOU GET DONE CLEANIN YOUR RIMS WITH THE LIME JUICE IT HAS AN OTHER USE SO DONT DUMP REUSE IT .....*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 31 2009, 08:09 PM~13448458
> *Iam going for the southwest
> *


I have NM locked down :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2009, 03:05 PM~13202925
> *these are for sale.......14x7s w/og 5.60s....serious inquaries...please pm me        gotta move on to BIGGER and BETTER things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE THIS RIMS AND TIRES LIKE TO BUY THEM OFF YOU .GIVE ME PRICE


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 3 2009, 09:09 AM~13472707
> *AFTER YOU GET DONE CLEANIN YOUR RIMS WITH THE LIME JUICE IT HAS AN OTHER USE SO DONT DUMP REUSE IT .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 3 2009, 01:32 AM~13472987
> *How much shipped  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

dam that was a good deal


> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 3 2009, 01:20 AM~13472957
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THIS RIMS AND TIRES LIKE TO BUY THEM OFF YOU .GIVE ME PRICE
> *


 sold them for $600...... :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 3 2009, 11:14 AM~13473039
> *JUST A LITTLE SNEEK PREVIEW OF WHATS TO COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice indeed :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

:0 David thats all your lincoln needed a set of trus


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 06:54 AM~13473536
> *:0  David thats all your lincoln needed a set of trus
> *


 :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 3 2009, 03:29 AM~13473127
> *dam that was a good deal sold them for $600...... :0
> *


YEAP GOT ALL THIS FOR THAT PRICE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 06:54 AM~13473536
> *:0  David thats all your lincoln needed a set of trus
> *


I TOOK THEM OFF PUT THE ORIGINALS BACK ON


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 3 2009, 03:29 AM~13473127
> *dam that was a good deal sold them for $600...... :0
> *


I remember when you told me the tires alone were like 450 :nosad:



Great buy S.O.C.


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 3 2009, 02:14 AM~13473039
> *JUST A LITTLE SNEEK PREVIEW OF WHATS TO COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. glad 2 see you found yourself a set.


----------



## robs68

That's in the past.....I said fuck it and hooked him uped.....noone jumped on these....? David did....


----------



## SAUL

http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/pts/1087401128.html


----------



## specspec




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## servant of christ

http://slo.craigslist.org/pts/1092547492.html


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13479428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wish i had a set to fit my riv :0 how much saul? :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 3 2009, 09:03 PM~13479631
> *http://slo.craigslist.org/pts/1092547492.html
> *


i tryied emailing him thru craigslist and it keeps throwing me off


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 09:33 PM~13479428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

those tru spokes aint mine i got that pic from the rivi thread


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 11:08 PM~13480580
> *those tru spokes aint mine i got that pic from the rivi thread
> *


damn


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/vintage-ste...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 4 2009, 12:08 AM~13480580
> *those tru spokes aint mine i got that pic from the rivi thread
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 4 2009, 12:51 AM~13480868
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/vintage-ste...sQ5fAccessories
> *


I'm bidding on that... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 4 2009, 08:30 AM~13482088
> *I'm bidding on that... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 4 2009, 08:30 AM~13482088
> *I'm bidding on that... :biggrin:
> *


got one just like that ill sell you


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 01:16 PM~13465722
> *SOLD, THANKS EZ!! :thumbsup:
> *


RY....thanks again. Wires are home now.




























Just a little elbo grease and they'll look like new.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2009, 02:23 PM~13489439
> *RY....thanks again. Wire are home now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little elbo grease and they'll look like new.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE GOIN TO PUT THEM ON THE TROPHY CASE OR ARE YOU GOIN TO USE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2009, 04:18 PM~13489648
> *ARE GOIN TO PUT THEM ON THE TROPHY CASE OR ARE YOU GOIN TO USE THEM :biggrin:
> *



I've got plans for these...they will go up on my wall for a little bit but they will be put to good use later.


----------



## 65_impalow

so who picked up the set of 5 3 bars i heard about at the stockton swap? i barely missed out on them. heard they were clean n went for $40


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 5 2009, 07:13 PM~13491242
> *so who picked up the set of 5 3 bars i heard about at the stockton swap? i barely missed out on them. heard they were clean n went for $40
> *



me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and they said there was a guy walking around with some on his neck for sale....i also scored a set of 14 7 rev trus off one of carlos (swap thrower) kids 80 bucks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

got set rocket 3 wings for sale make offer


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

trus i scored today on


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2009, 02:23 PM~13489439
> *RY....thanks again. Wires are home now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little elbo grease and they'll look like new.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GLAD THEY MADE IT TO YA EZ!!  LIKE YOU SAID A LITTLE ELBOW GREASE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13491942
> *me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and they said there was a guy walking around with some on his neck for sale....i also scored a set of 14 7 rev trus off one of carlos (swap thrower) kids 80 bucks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was that guy. have 3 spares. great score! yea wen i finally made it to the guys table he tried to show me them and then realized his buddy sold them a lil but b4. when he told me the price i told him he gave em away!  wish it was me tho. nice elco by the way. saw it under the tree.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13491942
> *me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and they said there was a guy walking around with some on his neck for sale....i also scored a set of 14 7 rev trus off one of carlos (swap thrower) kids 80 bucks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you wanna sell that 5th one :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 09:05 PM~13492233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trus i scored today on
> *


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 5 2009, 09:30 PM~13492464
> *i was that guy. have 3 spares. great score! yea wen i finally made it to the guys table he tried to show me them and then realized his buddy sold them a lil but b4. when he told me the price i told him he gave em away!   wish it was me tho. nice elco by the way. saw it under the tree.
> *


I TRIED TO BUY THEM FROM HIM BEFORE....HE SOLD HIS YELLOW PAINTED TRUSPOKES AND THE PERSON DIDNT WANT THE K OFFS....THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT FOR MY ELCO


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13492474
> *you wanna sell that 5th one :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no: :nono:


----------



## SAUL

nice score NEWSTYLE 66 you had a good day today :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 10:04 PM~13492792
> *nice score NEWSTYLE 66 you had a good day today :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## SAUL

post up the 3 bars you stoled :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THEY LOOK LIKE THE 60 3 BARS YOU HAVE :cheesy: :biggrin: THEY LOOK JUST AS CLEAN AS THE ONES I SENT MR 74


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 10:29 PM~13493044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY LOOK LIKE THE 60 3 BARS YOU HAVE :cheesy:  :biggrin: THEY LOOK JUST AS CLEAN AS THE ONES I SENT MR 74
> *


 :0 orale there real clean those rocket knock offs you selling them :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 10:38 PM~13493121
> *:0 orale there real clean  those rocket knock offs you selling them :biggrin:
> *


  ROCKETS FOR SALE


----------



## SAUL

hit me up on a pm cuanto


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

PM'D


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 10:29 PM~13493044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY LOOK LIKE THE 60 3 BARS YOU HAVE :cheesy:  :biggrin: THEY LOOK JUST AS CLEAN AS THE ONES I SENT MR 74
> *


 :yes: 

keep me in mind if you decide to sell one, i need one for my spare


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I RUN ACROSS THEM ALL THE TIME ILL HIT U UP IF I GET FEW MORE


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 11:20 PM~13493459
> *I RUN ACROSS THEM ALL THE TIME  ILL HIT U UP IF I GET FEW MORE
> *


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13490528
> *I've got plans for these...they will go up on my wall for a little bit but they will be put to good use later.
> *


----------



## servant of christ

*MY FRIEND IS SELLIN A 68 CAPRIS ANYONE WANT TO BUY ONE,OR TRADE HERES HIS CAR*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468704


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## robs68

What's up tru family.....


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 7 2009, 05:45 PM~13510970
> *What's up tru family.....
> *



WHAT IT IS !!!!! :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13513205
> *Q-VO :biggrin:
> *


Que onda jente?


----------



## robs68

:yes:


----------



## robs68

ttt....this topic belongs ALWAYS on top...........


----------



## ez_rider

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 8 2009, 07:30 PM~13522686
> *ttt....this topic belongs ALWAYS on top...........
> *


x3


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS SUPPERNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUE-SPOKE-...4071510004r5412


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 10 2009, 09:47 AM~13537864
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUE-SPOKE-...4071510004r5412
> *



Funny...they look just like these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120404165525


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 10 2009, 10:52 AM~13538926
> *Funny...they look just like these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120404165525
> *


YEA BUT THE ONES YOU POSTED HAVE THE SPINNERS THE ONE I POSTED HAVE THE DONUTS AND THERE A FWD, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

SPINNERS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUE-SPOKE-...071510004r12808


----------



## servant of christ

DO THIS LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/1115096956.html


----------



## servant of christ

EZ-RIDER FOUND YOUR FLICKR :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

CHEVY CENTER CAP STICKERS - $5 (QUEENS)
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pts/1115259992.html


----------



## servant of christ

SURE LOOKS LIKE I HAVE ALOT OF TIME ON MY HANDS, :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 10 2009, 01:18 PM~13539519
> *CHEVY CENTER CAP STICKERS - $5 (QUEENS)
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pts/1115259992.html
> *



YUK...i wouldnt put them on a 4x4


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 10 2009, 01:11 PM~13539458
> *EZ-RIDER FOUND YOUR FLICKR :biggrin:
> *


I forgot I had that :0 ....haven't updated or uploaded pics in months. I'll have to get back on it with some updates. :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

What's up fam bam.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: RY I WILL CALL YOU MANANA


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bigsmooth

Also got a set of 14x7 reversed tru's last nite


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

1st Saul & now you--i hope your wife lights your ass up!!


Whats going on with the 64 holmes...


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 10 2009, 11:52 AM~13539345
> *DO THIS LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/1115096956.html
> *



hahaha I bought a nice pair of fwd tru's and used them as my garden hose rollers... I have a pair of standards for my air hose and extension cord... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13547910
> *1st Saul & now you--i hope your wife lights your ass up!!
> 
> 
> Whats going on with the 64 holmes...
> *



I picked this 64 bel air 2 dr up so I can use the B pilars and door jams. As well as the longer post doors . . . . 










So I can turn this 64 into 2 DOOR . . . .


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Firefly

2 door wagon? :0

VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

ttt familia..


----------



## Freddy78

My brothers 74 at the park yesterday


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Apr 13 2009, 10:19 PM~13562586
> *My brothers 74 at the park yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sittin' pretty at the park


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13562852
> *Sittin' pretty at the park
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Apr 13 2009, 01:19 PM~13562586
> *My brothers 74 at the park yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2009, 07:32 PM~13566073
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


a saul what do a set of old tru spoke like these go for a guy down the street is going to sell them to me he told me to give him offer


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 13 2009, 09:31 PM~13566952
> *a saul what do a set of old tru spoke like these go for a guy down the street is going to sell them to me he told me to give him offer
> *


To help...depends on if they are 14" or 15"....std or rev....have donut caps or spinners...Have you seen them??


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 14 2009, 03:52 AM~13570140
> *To help...depends on if they are 14" or 15"....std or rev....have donut caps or spinners...Have you seen them??
> *


They are 14" and reverse they look really dusty thats it they have the donut caps he told me 300 but am going to make him an offer and do u guys know how much tru ray caps go for he has a set of them brand new in box they have the blue decal on them i think and this just the start he has some more goodies. THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 14 2009, 06:32 AM~13570485
> *They are 14" and reverse they look really  dusty thats it they have the donut caps he told me 300 but am going to make him an offer and do u guys know how much tru ray caps go for he has a set of them brand new in box they have the blue decal on them i think  and this just the start he has some more goodies.  THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES
> *


ORALE 300 IS NOT BAD AT ALL PICK THEM UP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 12:49 PM~13573794
> *ORALE 300 IS NOT BAD AT ALL PICK THEM UP
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 14 2009, 06:32 AM~13570485
> *They are 14" and reverse they look really  dusty thats it they have the donut caps he told me 300 but am going to make him an offer and do u guys know how much tru ray caps go for he has a set of them brand new in box they have the blue decal on them i think  and this just the start he has some more goodies.  THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES
> *


what else does he have :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 02:11 PM~13574625
> *what else does he have  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13547910
> *1st Saul & now you--i hope your wife lights your ass up!!
> 
> 
> Whats going on with the 64 holmes...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-house74

ALL I KNOW THAT AFTER LOOKING AT ALL THE OLD PICS FROM MY DADS OLD CAR CLUB LATIN LORDS EAST LA I WILL NEVER GO BACK TO CHINA AT ALL AND STARTING MY COLLECTION OF WHEELS ROCKETS, CRAGARS, TRU SPOKES, RAYS, AND CLASSICS THESE WHEELS ARE THE SHIT THANKS SAUL AND DIRTY 4 THE INFO


----------



## robs68

Nice...... :0


----------



## SUPREME69

rolled up to work this morning around 9:30 am. dude is asking for a set of 185/70/14 for his car. well needless to say i walk out there to double check his tire size, hes driving a 70 el camino. i bend down to check them out and low and behold this vato is rolling on some appliance wheels (cragar s/s style). couldnt help myself but to ask him if he would sell them. i got shot down even offered him my supremes he said nope. after i told him we dont carry 14" whitewalls he hopped in his elco and drove off.


----------



## SUPREME69

down the street from me, too bad there 15s. hes got the set of 5. he didnt know much other than they are 15s. gonna go check them out. willing to go lower might get them just to sit on.


http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1120603788.html


----------



## servant of christ

THATS YOUR BACK YARD SUPREM69 GO GET THEM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 14 2009, 06:42 PM~13578356
> *THATS YOUR BACK YARD SUPREM69 GO GET THEM HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



15s are too big for me, but if he'll take what im gonna offer him and they are decent dailies ill pick them up.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13578544
> *15s are too big for me, but if he'll take what im gonna offer him and they are decent dailies ill pick them up.
> *


NOT BAD FOR DAILIES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 14 2009, 06:41 PM~13577556
> *ALL I KNOW THAT AFTER LOOKING AT ALL THE OLD PICS FROM MY DADS OLD CAR CLUB LATIN LORDS EAST LA I WILL NEVER GO BACK TO CHINA AT ALL AND STARTING MY COLLECTION OF WHEELS ROCKETS, CRAGARS, TRU SPOKES, RAYS, AND CLASSICS THESE WHEELS ARE THE SHIT THANKS SAUL AND DIRTY 4 THE INFO
> *


Old School is the way to go lets bring back that style


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13577800
> *rolled up to work this morning around 9:30 am. dude is asking for a set of 185/70/14 for his car. well needless to say i walk out there to double check his tire size, hes driving a 70 el camino. i bend down to check them out and low and behold this vato is rolling on some appliance wheels (cragar s/s style). couldnt help myself but to ask him if he would sell them. i got shot down even offered him my supremes he said nope. after i told him we dont carry 14" whitewalls he hopped in his elco and drove off.
> *


orale was it a plum colored one with tinted windows??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13579153
> *orale was it a plum colored one with tinted windows??
> *



negative it was the stock gold color.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## robs68

i predict ill be posting pics of a set of 14x7 trus with 3 bars mounted on nos 5.20s :0 ...alos a set of 14x7 cross laced rays no caps  a set of 14x7 standard trus no caps and a set of trus with 3 bars and maybe a set of cherry ass 14x7 classics....    all these rims are chevy bolt pattern and some have spacers some dont...... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## robs68

heres a set of kos...asking $200 + shipping...


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

14x7 tru spoke reverse chevy bolt pattern....5x5x3/4 $380 firm plus shipping...


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

14x7 tru spoke standards....chevy bolt pattern asking $180 for them since they are standards and if your looking to restore a set well you can use the hub and make them reverse....


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

last but not least.....14x7 trus reversed w/new og premium sportway 5.20s cherry set...better than the shit ive seen here for sale... :0 :0 :0 asking $1050
my loss your gaing...chevy bolt pattern of course i dont fuck with fords... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

note 5.20s are buffed out to 3/4 so they look like cokers from aways but they are not....


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:23 PM~13588510
> *last but not least.....14x7 trus reversed w/new og premium sportway 5.20s cherry set...better than the shit ive seen here for sale... :0  :0  :0 asking $1050
> my loss your gaing...chevy bolt pattern of course i dont fuck with fords... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PENDING SALE....


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

EVERTHING I HAVE FOR SALE HERE ON LAYITLOW WILL GO ON EBAY SATURDAY....


----------



## SUPREME69

you guys aint gonna believe this shit. just got word of a 2 knob boman for $50 :0 :0 i about shit my pants. waiting for the vato to call me back so i can go pick it up


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13590555
> *you guys aint gonna believe this shit. just got word of a 2 knob boman for $50 :0  :0  i about shit my pants. waiting for the vato to call me back so i can go pick it up
> *


 :0 chrome? Please let me know if you decide to sell it


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13590665
> *:0  chrome?  Please let me know if you decide to sell it
> *



dont know anything other than its a 2 knob boman. i already got a pm from someone else interested.


----------



## 64ssdrop

I EMAILED THE SAME CRAIGSLIST AD ABOUT THE BOMAN 3-4 DAYS AGO AND HE NEVER EMAILED OR CALLED BACK :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Apr 15 2009, 08:54 PM~13590852
> *I EMAILED THE SAME CRAIGSLIST AD ABOUT THE BOMAN 3-4 DAYS AGO AND HE NEVER EMAILED OR CALLED BACK  :angry:
> *



ITS ON CRAIGSLIST TOO? FUCK :angry: I HEARD THROUGH A FRIEND.


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1117715538.html :biggrin: YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW WHO BOUGHT IT


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 15 2009, 10:30 PM~13591215
> *:0 http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1117715538.html :biggrin:  YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW WHO BOUGHT IT
> *


Craigslist sniper


----------



## SAUL

OOH IT WASNT ME BUT I KNOW WHO :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Apr 15 2009, 09:30 PM~13591215-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1117715538.html :biggrin:  YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW WHO BOUGHT IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Apr 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13591243
> *OOH IT WASNT ME BUT I KNOW WHO :biggrin:
> *



FUCK :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: IM GONNA GO PLAY IN TRAFFIC NOW :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

:biggrin: ON A BRIGHTER NOTE I STILL HAVE MY OG COLORSONIC :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn man who git the 2 knob? i got 1000.00 for it right now if someone wants to make a few bucks


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13591328
> *damn man who git the 2 knob? i got 1000.00 for it right now if someone wants to make a few bucks
> *



GOOD LUCK


----------



## SAUL

:yes:


----------



## SAUL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1123064149.html :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols....$50 boman wtf....


----------



## ez_rider

T-T-T


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

some of my stuff i had to put in storage today


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13591655
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1123064149.html :biggrin:
> *


sold.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

this ones for saul :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2009, 07:23 AM~13602154
> *this ones for saul :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need that rear window trim :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 17 2009, 01:27 AM~13603429
> *I need that rear window trim  :biggrin:
> *



i can get it for you, this yard is like 2 minutes from my house. isnt there two windows in the rear? which one do you need?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2009, 05:03 PM~13604550
> *i can get it for you, this yard is like 2 minutes from my house. isnt there two windows in the rear? which one do you need?
> *


I'm talking about the actual rear window. I need the 2 lower trim pieces cause I busted them up when I was redoing my vinyl top :happysad:

It would be great if you could get them for me


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 17 2009, 07:28 AM~13604753
> *I'm talking about the actual rear window. I need the 2 lower trim pieces cause I busted them up when I was redoing my vinyl top :happysad:
> 
> It would be great if you could get them for me
> *



if i have time today ill take a ride down there if not for sure on monday.  hope those pieces are on there


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2009, 05:36 PM~13604809
> *if i have time today ill take a ride down there if not for sure on monday.  hope those pieces are on there
> *


Also need the powersteering pulley if it's the cannister style pump. Just realised that. If the parts are on there, let me know and I'll send you MONAYYYYY :biggrin: 

So if it's this style pump, would you be so kind to yank the pulley off for me  :










Thanks for checking man


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Droopy

ok homies, just came back from the rim shop where they're restoring my tru's .... came out real nice . :cheesy: but im still not sure what size back spacer i need to put on the back . its for a 69 chevy impala. 

the guy thats doin them said he needs them ( spacers ) on the rims to be able to mount the tires and balance them. Im going to the pomona swap meet on sun. 26th. to look for some but what do I ask for ? As far as the thickness of the spacer

I know its 5 x 4 3/4 bolt pattern but not sure on the thickness size of the spacer. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## robs68

hell yeah....i got a set also getting restored.....a set of 5 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 18 2009, 12:48 PM~13615650
> *hell yeah....i got a set also getting restored.....a set of 5 :0  :0  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Apr 18 2009, 01:47 PM~13615645
> *ok homies, just came back from the rim shop where they're restoring my tru's  ....  came out real nice .  :cheesy:  but im still not sure what size back spacer i need to put on the back . its for a 69 chevy impala.
> 
> the guy thats doin them said he needs them ( spacers ) on the rims to be able to mount the tires and balance them. Im going to the pomona swap meet on sun.  26th.  to look for some but what do I ask for ? As far as the thickness of the spacer
> 
> I know its 5 x 4 3/4 bolt pattern but not sure on the thickness size of the spacer. Any help is appreciated. Thank in advance
> *


I'm also in need of spacers for a set Tru Classics so if anyone has some or comes across any please let me know..


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 18 2009, 05:35 PM~13616991
> *I'm also in need of spacers for a set Tru Classics so if anyone has some or comes across any please let me know..
> *


the new true spoke site sells them and theyre only like 7 bucks a piece, unilug pattern.


----------



## SAUL

hello everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

I'll be swapping these 15x8's for some 14x7 Reverse


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13618521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be swapping these 15x8's for some 14x7 Reverse
> *


nice homie,yea i would go with the 14 x 7 's my self dont care much for 15's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 08:29 PM~13618202
> *hello everybody :biggrin:
> *


HELLO :wave:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Apr 18 2009, 12:47 PM~13615645
> *ok homies, just came back from the rim shop where they're restoring my tru's  ....  came out real nice .  :cheesy:  but im still not sure what size back spacer i need to put on the back . its for a 69 chevy impala.
> 
> the guy thats doin them said he needs them ( spacers ) on the rims to be able to mount the tires and balance them. Im going to the pomona swap meet on sun.  26th.  to look for some but what do I ask for ? As far as the thickness of the spacer
> 
> I know its 5 x 4 3/4 bolt pattern but not sure on the thickness size of the spacer. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance
> *



damn no one ?? :dunno:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 AM~13629084
> *damn no one ??  :dunno:
> *


It all dependes on the clearance you need if your running skirts or not try truspoke website they have a list of diffrent size spacers you coul run


----------



## Droopy

cool thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1131754735.html


----------



## robs68

Fuck that....I can get 2 sets redone for that much....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 PM~13636580
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1131754735.html
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

O.G 2 KNOB BOMAN COLOR BAR FOR SALE A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING IT $2000


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13636870
> *O.G 2 KNOB BOMAN COLOR BAR FOR SALE A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING IT $2000
> *


holly chit............. :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13636870
> *O.G 2 KNOB BOMAN COLOR BAR FOR SALE A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING IT $2000
> *


U SHOULD BUY IT


----------



## SAUL

i wish


----------



## robs68

ryan..... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

BOWMAN COLOR BAR 
http://www.rineboldparts.com/sitebuilderco...dinternet22.pdf


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13638144
> *i wish
> *


 :uh: GO TO THE "CASH STASH" :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2009, 07:49 AM~13641281
> *:uh:  GO TO THE "CASH STASH"  :biggrin:
> *



MY CASH STASH IS EMPTY  JUST TIL FRIDAY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 21 2009, 07:55 AM~13639027
> *BOWMAN COLOR BAR
> http://www.rineboldparts.com/sitebuilderco...dinternet22.pdf
> *


Yeah those are the repops


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 21 2009, 08:13 AM~13641497
> *Yeah those are the repops
> *



THE UGLIEST OF THE REPOPS....I THINK.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13641861
> *THE UGLIEST OF THE REPOPS....I THINK.
> *


Yup, I don't like em either.


----------



## servant of christ

JustRite WAS SELLEN SOME NOS RABBIT EAR ON VIHICLE PARTS .DONT KNOW IF HE STILL HAS THEM


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2009, 08:49 AM~13641281
> *:uh:  GO TO THE "CASH STASH"  :biggrin:
> *


you mean the cap stash


----------



## robs68

lols....


----------



## SAUL

O.G BOMAN FOR SALE


----------



## G-house74

That's nice looking color bar


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :yes:


----------



## G-house74

SO I FINALLY GOT MY TRUSPOKES ON MY GLASSHOUSE CAR LOOKS LIKE JUST STEP OUT OF A 1974 TIME MACHINE MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE SPACERS ON REAR WHEELS CAUSE IT RUB A BIT WITH MY SKIRTS ON BUT OTHER THEN THAT CAR LOOKS BAD ASS I WILL POST UP PICS AS SOON AS I GET A CAMERA


----------



## G-house74

Oh yeah i forgot to mention from now on i will stay TRU to the OLD SCHOOL


----------



## SAUL

:0 hell yeah post some pics congrats


----------



## SUPREME69

just scored these, need 26 more to complete 1977-1985. hey saul have you ever seen one of these sentimientos mags? its nothing but cen cal cars though. i scored that car craft one for $.50 at a used bookstore.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2009, 08:24 PM~13648903
> *just scored these, need 26 more to complete 1977-1985. hey saul have you ever seen one of these sentimientos mags? its nothing but cen cal cars though. i scored that car craft one for $.50 at a used bookstore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  simon that dude from ebay the one you got the 2 magazines from outhere in los angeles he has them i bought 2 Q-VO posters off him  thats a nice magazine when i went to his pad i seen it lots of nice pictures


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13648941
> * simon that dude from ebay the one you got the 2 magazines from outhere in los angeles he has them i bought 2 Q-VO posters off him   thats a nice magazine when i went to his pad i seen it lots of nice pictures
> *



i gotta call him up, and buy some more stuff from him. he said he has alot of mags and books. havent talked to him in about a month.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13648109
> *O.G BOMAN FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13649026
> *i gotta call him up, and buy some more stuff from him. he said he has alot of mags and books. havent talked to him in about a month.
> *


he has alot of magazines real cool dude he worked for FIRME MAGAZINE back in the days


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 21 2009, 07:38 PM~13649140
> *he has alot of magazines real cool dude he worked for FIRME MAGAZINE back in the days
> *



has no problem shooting the shit either. kinda reminds me of your impression of swapmeet steve. this other steve talks like hes stoned :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2009, 08:47 PM~13649278
> *has no problem shooting the shit either. kinda reminds me of your impression of swapmeet steve. this other steve talks like hes stoned :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up maaaannn :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2009, 08:24 PM~13648903
> *just scored these, need 26 more to complete 1977-1985. hey saul have you ever seen one of these sentimientos mags? its nothing but cen cal cars though. i scored that car craft one for $.50 at a used bookstore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIT UP BIG POPPA HE ALWAYS HAS MAGAZINES FOR SALE

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...uff/lrm_covers/


----------



## OLDTIME47

SINCE MAGAZINES CAME UP HERE, I HAVE A FRIEND WHO HAS STACKS AND BOXES FULL OF OLD FIRME,LOWRIDER,Q-VO, AND ONE MORE BRAND, I FORGOT. SELLS THEM CHEAP, BUY MORE, CHEAPER THE PRICE. FROM 77-80s.
ALL ARE NEW LEFT OVERS.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Apr 21 2009, 09:37 PM~13650794-->
> 
> 
> 
> HIT UP BIG POPPA HE ALWAYS HAS MAGAZINES FOR SALE
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...uff/lrm_covers/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ive bought from him a few times
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OLDTIME47_@Apr 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13656964
> *SINCE MAGAZINES CAME UP HERE, I HAVE A FRIEND WHO HAS STACKS AND BOXES FULL OF OLD FIRME,LOWRIDER,Q-VO, AND ONE MORE BRAND, I FORGOT. SELLS THEM CHEAP, BUY MORE, CHEAPER THE PRICE. FROM 77-80s.
> ALL ARE NEW LEFT OVERS.
> *


can you get some more info? like price or his number so we can deal directly with him?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:23 PM~13588510
> *last but not least.....14x7 trus reversed w/new og premium sportway 5.20s cherry set...better than the shit ive seen here for sale... :0  :0  :0 asking $1050
> my loss your gaing...chevy bolt pattern of course i dont fuck with fords... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still up for sale.....


----------



## SAUL

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

saul


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

iam out...time to pick up my new set of classics..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13659580
> *
> can you get some more info? like price or his number so we can deal directly with him?
> *


X2 I would like to know the cost from 77 to 85 for a set.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13661670
> *X2 I would like to know the cost from 77 to 85 for a set.
> *



for lrm? i highly doubt your gonna find all of them sold as a set, unless its from someone who has collected them since 1977. best bet is start buying them as you find them. i started about 5 years ago, and still need 25 more to go. i could have had them already but other things have popped up that i wanted to buy. it gets expensive when you find the first two years.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 22 2009, 07:53 PM~13660983
> *iam out...time to pick up my new set of classics..... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

WHERES HOPPIN62? STEALTH?? :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74

Here's a pic of my glasshouse on some truspokes, shity pic from my cell phone. I still need some 5 20's but these tires will due for now.


----------



## robs68

when your ready let me know....$600 nos set....


----------



## robs68

got sum used ones as well....prices vary....


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13663059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my glasshouse on some truspokes, shity pic from my cell phone. I still need some 5 20's but these tires will due for now.
> *


looks good


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13663250
> *looks good
> *


Thanks homie you still got the rest of the side moldings for the 74 caprice


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13663246
> *got sum used ones as well....prices vary....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL LET ME STACK UP SOME CHIPS AND I WILL GET AT YOU


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13663307
> *Thanks homie you still got the rest of the side moldings for the 74 caprice
> *


i have a complete set that i plan on using on mine and i may have a couple extra pieces, what do you need?


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 22 2009, 11:06 PM~13663392
> *i have a complete set that i plan on using on mine and i may have a couple extra pieces, what do you need?
> *


THE PIECES RIGHT BY THE BACK OF THE DOOR AND BACK WHEEL


----------



## ferns213




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13663237
> *when your ready let me know....$600 nos set....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a buyer for those nos 520's rob he said he gots the mula , :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13663059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my glasshouse on some truspokes, shity pic from my cell phone. I still need some 5 20's but these tires will due for now.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: it looks real good big difference


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13662344
> *WHERES HOPPIN62? STEALTH?? :biggrin:
> *


Whaaaaattttt uuuuupppppp!!!!!! Been gone for a minute....back now! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13663059
> *
> 
> Here's a pic of my glasshouse on some truspokes, shity pic from my cell phone. I still need some 5 20's but these tires will due for now.
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 22 2009, 08:43 PM~13660855
> *still up for sale.....
> *


are you selling any sets without tires


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 23 2009, 04:16 PM~13669779
> *are you selling any sets without tires
> *


no


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 23 2009, 05:00 PM~13670218
> *no
> *


you still have my set


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 23 2009, 09:38 AM~13665537
> *Whaaaaattttt uuuuupppppp!!!!!! Been gone for a minute....back now! :biggrin:
> *



Good to see you back :h5:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 23 2009, 11:01 PM~13674101
> *I Have four 14x7 True Classics standards small 5 lug. They are very clean I can drop them off in Pomona this weekend if you are interested or I can ship. Eitherway...Hit me up with serious offers. I am not trying to retire off of them I just don't have any use for them so the best offer takes them. All of them are like this pretty clean and they are not curbs bute there are tiny little dots here and there.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13672562
> *Good to see you back :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: .... your avitar is killing me! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## servant of christ

http://manage.kaango.com/feViewAd/14202191
they look like star wires


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13674203
> *:biggrin: .... your avitar is killing me!  :biggrin:
> *


Dispensa, homie :0 .....is this better? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 24 2009, 01:30 AM~13674698
> *http://manage.kaango.com/feViewAd/14202191
> they look like star wires
> *



These are Cragar 30-spoke wheels. Mostly used on Hot Rod trucks.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 24 2009, 10:15 AM~13678026
> *Dispensa, homie  :0 .....is this better? :biggrin:
> *


Much better, that one doesn't hurt! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

anyone going to be at chicano park this tommorow  me n the club are gonna be there :biggrin:

tru spokes done by g&c wires
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13678235


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 24 2009, 11:36 AM~13678225
> *anyone going to be at chicano park this tommorow   me n the club are gonna be there :biggrin:
> 
> tru spokes done by g&c wires
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13678235
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2009, 07:01 PM~13671424
> *you still have my set
> *


your still have my *&(*($?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 24 2009, 11:16 AM~13678041
> *These are Cragar 30-spoke wheels. Mostly used on Hot Rod trucks.
> *


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1136773641.html


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135788783.html


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2009, 02:32 AM~13648109
> *O.G BOMAN FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 22 2009, 03:07 AM~13648635
> *Oh yeah i forgot to mention from now on i will stay TRU to the OLD SCHOOL
> *


 :thumbsup: 

thats the only way to roll


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 24 2009, 06:26 PM~13681798
> *how much
> *


$2000


----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13602154
> *this ones for saul :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


supreme i need some parts :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13683452
> *supreme i need some parts :biggrin:
> *



ILL BE GOING BACK ON TUESDAY...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED MAAAAAN :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

HERE YOU GO RYAN


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

ryannnnnnnnnnnnn...................................


----------



## robs68

robs68, SAUL, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
the triangle..........


----------



## SAUL

:0 RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 10:06 PM~13683592
> *HERE YOU GO RYAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIICE, LOOKS LIKE A 46 OR 47. VERY VERY NICE PIC!!!


----------



## SAUL

47 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 10:06 PM~13683592
> *HERE YOU GO RYAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MOTHERFUCKER NEEDS THE 2 KNOB YOUR SELLING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13683631
> *47 :biggrin:
> *


AHHH YES, 47!! 42 WOULD LOOK CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY DROPPED LIKE THAT :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## robs68

did you sell your cad?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13683678
> *did you sell your cad?
> *


NOPE. 39850.00 WAS IT. LOTS OF EMAILS AFTER THE END THOUGH :dunno:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 06:52 AM~13683452
> *supreme i need some parts :biggrin:
> *


I got dibs on the lower back window moldings and power steering pulley! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 25 2009, 02:37 AM~13684738
> *I got dibs on the lower back window moldings and power steering pulley!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13683614
> *robs68, SAUL, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> the triangle..........
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## SAUL

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/old%20school%20taste/master6.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 25 2009, 11:37 AM~13684738
> *I got dibs on the lower back window moldings and power steering pulley!  :biggrin:
> *


nice homie! tigh up that deal!


----------



## SAUL

WAZ UP SAMMY


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 11:16 PM~13687275
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/old%20school%20taste/master6.jpg[/img]]
> *[img




DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN, that's sick as hell :0


----------



## MR.59

what`s a good price for a n.o.s. set OG of 13 x 5.20`s
wide whites?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

A set of nice Tru Spoke 3 bar spinners & 4 45 spoke hubs w/o spacers ready to be restored $285 shipped!!


----------



## SUPREME69

THESE WERE ON THIS BOMB


----------



## SAUL

nice i seen this one at mooneyes show


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 08:07 PM~13710528
> *nice i seen this one at mooneyes show
> *



THIS WAS AT THE TRAFFIC PICNIC AT BONELLI PARK.


----------



## SAUL

OLD SCHOOL BEFORE TRUS


----------



## SUPREME69

ALMOST LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13711301
> *OLD SCHOOL BEFORE TRUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS I WISH I COULD HAVE MY ROCKETS REDONE :tears:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13711383
> *NICE PICS I WISH I COULD HAVE MY ROCKETS REDONE :tears:
> *


WHAT SIZE ARE THEY AND WHAT BOLT PATTERN


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13711426
> *WHAT SIZE ARE THEY AND WHAT BOLT PATTERN
> *


14X7 EVERY PLACE I BEEN TO THEY SAY THEY CAN'T REDO THEM TO THEM OF A GRAND PRIX 5 ON 5 I BELIVE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13711449
> *14X7 EVERY PLACE I BEEN TO THEY SAY THEY CAN'T REDO THEM TO THEM OF A GRAND PRIX 5 ON 5 I BELIVE
> *



IVE HEARD THE SAME THING, NOW SAUL IF YOU KNOW A PLACE LET ME KNOW. I CAN SCORE A SET FOR PENNIES. THEN HAVE THEM REDONE.


----------



## SAUL

GET THEM GIVE THEM TO ME THEN I WILL TELL YOU WERE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13711664
> *GET THEM GIVE THEM TO ME THEN I WILL TELL YOU WERE :biggrin:
> *



:uh: NO WAY MAAAAAAN.


----------



## SAUL

IM KEEPING MY MOUF SHUT :tongue:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Apr 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13711449-->
> 
> 
> 
> 14X7 EVERY PLACE I BEEN TO THEY SAY THEY CAN'T REDO THEM TO THEM OF A GRAND PRIX 5 ON 5 I BELIVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 09:20 PM~13711556
> *IVE HEARD THE SAME THING, NOW SAUL IF YOU KNOW A PLACE LET ME KNOW. I CAN SCORE A SET FOR PENNIES. THEN HAVE THEM REDONE.
> *


That's because they are probably magnesium wheels... very few places can restore them, expensive too!


----------



## SAUL

USE BARE METAL FOIL LIKE THAT SHIT THEY USE ON THE MODEL CARS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

Chrome paint! :0


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 10:33 PM~13711730
> *USE BARE METAL FOIL LIKE THAT SHIT THEY USE ON THE MODEL CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOBBY SHOP FIRST THING IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 09:33 PM~13711730
> *USE BARE METAL FOIL LIKE THAT SHIT THEY USE ON THE MODEL CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH SHIT!! SOMEONES GONNA READ THIS AND BE LIKE " DAMN IM GONNA TRY THAT" :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

15X7 APPLIANCE WIRE WHEELS & 205/60R15 RADIAL GT-A TIRES
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135806030.html


----------



## servant of christ

Truespoke Wire Wheels for Mustang or Buick - $350 (vallejo / benicia)
OLD SCHOOL 4 LUG FOR YOU VW
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1139805766.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13711970
> *OH SHIT!! SOMEONES GONNA READ THIS AND BE LIKE " DAMN IM GONNA TRY THAT" :roflmao:
> *


 :0 YOU MEAN IT REALY WONT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 27 2009, 09:59 PM~13712052
> *:0 YOU MEAN IT REALY WONT WORK :biggrin:
> *


IT WORKS AS GOOD AS THE SHAMWOWS FROM THE SWAPMEET :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

crager spoke rims 16X7 1/2 - $100
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135386639.html


----------



## SAUL

YEAH BUT YOU HAVE TO DO IT AFTER THE JUICE :biggrin: SO IT CAN STICK


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 11:00 PM~13712070
> *YEAH BUT YOU HAVE TO DO IT AFTER THE JUICE :biggrin:  SO IT CAN STICK
> *


YOU MEAN THE JIN AND JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 27 2009, 10:03 PM~13712119
> *YOU MEAN THE JIN AND JUICE :biggrin:
> *



NAW MAN THE GIN AND JUICE, JIN THAT MUST BE THE KNOCK OFF? THAT WONT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

5 TRU SPOKE RIMS
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1140554351.html


----------



## servant of christ

30 SPOKE STAR WIRES - $50 EACH (LODI,CA)
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1139196881.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 27 2009, 11:11 PM~13712197
> *30 SPOKE STAR WIRES - $50 EACH (LODI,CA)
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1139196881.html
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

Spoke Rims & Tires - $500 (Hanford, Ca)
http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/1143221864.html


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13712063
> *IT WORKS AS GOOD AS THE SHAMWOWS FROM THE SWAPMEET :biggrin:
> *


I like SHAMWOWS! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ttt....whats up tru family.... :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: Q-VO


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ROB YOUR "BOX" IS ON THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 28 2009, 02:05 PM~13717709
> *ROB YOUR "BOX" IS ON THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


Koo...my box of goodies..... :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got some 14" small white coker 5.20s for sale?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 28 2009, 06:49 PM~13720753
> *Koo...my box of goodies..... :0
> *


YUUUUUUUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Set of clean Tru Spoke 3 bar spinners & 45 series hubs ready to be made/restored to 14x7's...$225 shipped!!

Tru Spokes boxes up for grabs...kool garage decorations or display.
Get at me..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 29 2009, 04:20 AM~13726268
> *Set of clean Tru Spoke 3 bar spinners & 45 series hubs ready to be made/restored to 14x7's...$225 shipped!!
> 
> Tru Spokes boxes up for grabs...kool garage decorations or display.
> Get at me..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OLDTIME47

someone tell me what the washers are for when using the lugnuts? if they are oval holes on the hub, how is it that they sit true on the drum or rotor?

someone enlighten me. :0


----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 AM~13729257
> *someone tell me what the washers are for when using the lugnuts? if they are oval holes on the hub, how is it that they sit true on the drum or rotor?
> 
> someone enlighten me. :0
> *



wheel shanks. little dealies that you put in there for uni-lug wheels...speaking of, i need to get a set this weekend...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 29 2009, 04:20 AM~13726268
> *Set of clean Tru Spoke 3 bar spinners & 45 series hubs ready to be made/restored to 14x7's...$225 shipped!!
> 
> Tru Spokes boxes up for grabs...kool garage decorations or display.
> Get at me..
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE BOXES :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

QVO SAUL!!! KEEPIN IT OL SCHOOL HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: IM STILL WORKIN ON MY MONTE LITTLE BY LITTLE!!!!! I ALSO GOT MY CUTTY BACK SO THAT WILL HAVE TO BE RODONE ALSO!!!!


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Metty_@Apr 29 2009, 09:54 AM~13729470
> *wheel shanks.  little dealies that you put in there for uni-lug wheels...speaking of, i need to get a set this weekend...
> *


where does one find these "little dealies" that you put in there for uni lug wheels?
does that repop company sell them. carrying around my little boy with me, i want to be safe.


----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 29 2009, 02:21 PM~13731721
> *where does one find these "little dealies" that you put in there for uni lug wheels?
> does that repop company sell them. carrying around my little boy with me, i want to be safe.
> *



best idear would be go to cragar, find a store locator near you, and tell them you have a uni-lug cragar/truspoke etc etc and that you want the washers that fit in the uni-lug. I can't remember the actual name, for them, even if there IS an actual name for them LOL. make sure you are running those shank lug nuts, the long kind, any wheel shop, just say they are for "cragar SS" they should atleast know what you mean.

lugs

















hopefully that helps. be safe!


----------



## Eryk

They're called "shank" style or "mag" style. Just tell them you have Cragar SS unilug. Autozone has some, but they hardly ever have a complete set. Lots of tires shops will have them, but they'll charge you like 40 bucks for all 20. Search for LUGNUT KING on ebay. He's at pomona and log beach swap too.


----------



## touchdowntodd

word, u need .75" shank... 

lug nut king has em on the cheap, as does ebay, parts stores


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 28 2009, 12:25 AM~13712679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

ttt.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 29 2009, 02:21 PM~13731721
> *where does one find these "little dealies" that you put in there for uni lug wheels?
> does that repop company sell them. carrying around my little boy with me, i want to be safe.
> *


I have them $40 shipped 20 washers/20 lugs


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2009, 10:26 AM~13739509
> *I have them $40 shipped 20 washers/20 lugs
> *



what thread and stud size? how long is the shank?


----------



## hoppin62

I use 1" shank.


----------



## Anaheim74

Any of you guys ever use naval jelly on some tru spokes, is it safe to use, i was gonna pick some up but the guy at home depot said it may take the chrome off


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 30 2009, 12:12 PM~13744407
> *Any of you guys ever use naval jelly on some tru spokes, is it safe to use, i was gonna pick some up but the guy at home depot said it may take the chrome off
> *


If you leave it on too long it will discolor the chrome. It does remove rust though.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 30 2009, 01:37 PM~13744751
> *If you leave it on too long it will discolor the chrome. It does remove rust though.
> *


thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 30 2009, 01:37 PM~13744751
> *If you leave it on too long it will discolor the chrome. It does remove rust though.
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY!! :wave:


----------



## OLDTIME47

looking for super clean truspokes 14x7 with 3 bar knockoffs.
rob you have any?
invisble
saul
anyone.


----------



## robs68

hit up dat dirty rat.....hes selling hubs and 3bars for $225 shipped....make u a new set for $1000 ur looking at $1200 for a restored set or pay $1700 to $2000 for the new tru spoke wheels


----------



## OLDTIME47

just came into 2 wheels, need 2 more truspokes 14x7 reverse, chevy lug pattern.
also need 4 3 bar knockoffs.
thanks.


----------



## robs68

SEARCH TRU SPOKE ON EBAY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST POSTED SOME THINGS...


----------



## OLDTIME47

thanks.
still looking for 2 14x7 truspokes reverse


----------



## OLDTIME47

crap, now i need 4 truspoke chips/stickers for knockoffs.
anyone?


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 02:57 PM~13757503
> *crap, now i need 4 truspoke chips/stickers for knockoffs.
> anyone?
> *


Call the company of truespokes they sell them for $10.00 each plus tax.


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 1 2009, 04:10 PM~13758304
> *Call the company of truespokes they sell them for $10.00 each plus tax.
> *


the silver/goldish looking ones? like this


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 04:16 PM~13758357
> *the silver/goldish looking ones? like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those aint chips bro they were cast that way


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13758417
> *Those aint chips bro they were cast that way
> *


well blow me down brutus, damn, even better.  
got to tell the chrome, relax on the copper to not ruin the lettering.


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 04:16 PM~13758357
> *the silver/goldish looking ones? like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There Black with silver letters.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 28 2009, 12:25 AM~13712679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHA!! DATS BAAD ASS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 05:39 PM~13759125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is in japan....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 30 2009, 06:27 PM~13748281
> *WHATS UP SAMMY!! :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 02:16 PM~13687275
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/old%20school%20taste/master6.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



:biggrin: NOW DATS A BAADD ASS PAINTER!!!! :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 1 2009, 06:19 PM~13759362
> *:biggrin: NOW DATS A BAADD ASS PAINTER!!!! :0
> *


whats up adam. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 30 2009, 04:56 AM~13739781
> *what thread and stud size? how long is the shank?
> *


what ever you need :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 06:39 PM~13759125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch is bad. So saul hows the monte


----------



## hoppin62

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1151133253.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 2 2009, 02:42 PM~13765599
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1151133253.html
> *


nice set sammy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 2 2009, 02:22 PM~13765783
> *nice set sammy
> *


Thanks...


----------



## robs68

nice color bar also....gl on the sale...


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## robs68

anybody need a spare cragar tru spoke rim?clean needs a lil cleaning around the holes...lols :biggrin: asking $40 for the rim plus shipping?


----------



## OLDTIME47

CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 2 2009, 03:42 PM~13765599
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1151133253.html
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 2 2009, 08:14 PM~13767920
> *:h5:
> *


No calls yet! :0


----------



## servant of christ

EZ RIDER ARE YOU A TRUCK DRIVER,I WAS DRIVIN BACK HOME FROM SAC,AND A BIG RIG WITH THE NAME EZ RIDER ON THE SIDE PAST ME UP :0 ,I THOUGHT MAYBE THATS HIM ,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1150735288.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/USED-TRU-SP...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2009, 08:12 AM~13769692
> *EZ RIDER ARE YOU A TRUCK DRIVER,I WAS DRIVIN BACK HOME FROM SAC,AND A BIG RIG WITH THE NAME EZ RIDER ON THE SIDE PAST ME UP :0 ,I THOUGHT MAYBE THATS HIM ,LOL :biggrin:
> *



Not me bro :biggrin: , sorry. All my friends call me EZ and I am an old school rider, hence, ez_rider.....and to top if off, I work for Easyriders. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2009, 08:39 AM~13769966
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1150735288.html
> *



Appliance rims with tru spoke caps


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 2 2009, 09:33 PM~13768070
> *No calls yet!  :0
> *


ILL CALL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2009, 05:06 PM~13772863
> *ILL CALL YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2009, 07:06 PM~13772863
> *ILL CALL YOU :biggrin:
> *



I'll call you too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Conference call? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 3 2009, 09:57 PM~13775473
> *Conference call?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


3 way phone :biggrin:


----------



## Metty

my homeboy in california scored me some tru's...should be fun. how many canadians on tru's are there?


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 4 2009, 10:36 AM~13779197
> *my homeboy in california scored me some tru's...should be fun.  how many canadians on tru's are there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were those the ones on craigslist from fresno?
how much you want for them?


----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 4 2009, 11:10 AM~13779485
> *were those the ones on craigslist from fresno?
> how much you want for them?
> *



they were on CL, and ya fresno...how much do i want? nothing, cuz they ain't for sale hehe  i'm keeping these bad boys... 5.20's? si senior.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 4 2009, 10:36 AM~13779197
> *my homeboy in california scored me some tru's...should be fun.  how many canadians on tru's are there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 4 2009, 11:16 AM~13779540
> *they were on CL, and ya fresno...how much do i want?  nothing, cuz they ain't for sale hehe   i'm keeping these bad boys...  5.20's?  si senior.
> *


NICE YOU PAID 500 FOR THEM THEY LOOK REAL CLEAN WHAT ARE THEY GOING ON


----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 4 2009, 12:33 PM~13780222
> *NICE YOU PAID 500 FOR THEM THEY LOOK REAL CLEAN WHAT ARE THEY GOING ON
> *



hmmm tough call what they are going on. cuz the wheels i have on my current car IMO can't be TOUCHED. so i'm prolly going to throw them when i do my 70's build...

but here's my current car i COULD put them on...but probably won't...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 3 2009, 11:55 AM~13770671
> *Appliance rims with tru spoke caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that monte carlo at the bottom is bad ass i wish nascar still used real cars


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 4 2009, 01:50 PM~13780369
> *hmmm tough call what they are going on.  cuz the wheels i have on my current car IMO can't be TOUCHED.  so i'm prolly going to throw them when i do my 70's build...
> 
> but here's my current car i COULD put them on...but probably won't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean :cheesy:


----------



## Metty

^^^ FAR FROM IT!! haha. im gonna start doing the body work over the winter, shes a little surface rusty in spots, and it needs a new trunk lid, but thats part of the fun of building a car!! should be a fun one.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 4 2009, 12:53 PM~13780393
> *:0 that monte carlo at the bottom is bad ass i wish nascar still used real cars
> *


YOUR RITE THAT WAS REAL RACING BACK THEN.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 4 2009, 10:36 AM~13779197
> *my homeboy in california scored me some tru's...should be fun.  how many canadians on tru's are there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rims...ugly clown tires...did you get them from nor cal? :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider

Question:



> _Originally posted by robs68+May 4 2009, 08:09 PM~13784478-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you get them from nor cal?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Metty_@May 4 2009, 12:16 PM~13779540
> *they were on CL, and ya fresno...how much do i want?  nothing, cuz they ain't for sale hehe   i'm keeping these bad boys...  5.20's?   si senior.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 4 2009, 06:09 PM~13784478
> *nice rims...ugly clown tires...did you get them from nor cal? :roflmao:
> *



whats you beef with nor cal? cause we roll cross-lace and fat whites?


----------



## 64ssdrop

HE GOT A GREAT DEAL ON THOSE TRU=SPOKES, THOSE WERE CLEANER THEN THE 14X8 TRUS ON MY 64 CONVERTIBLE  BUT I GOT THEM FOR A REALLY GOOD PRICE  AND THEY WERE ON THE MODESTO CRAIGSLIST NEVER IN THE FRESNO CRAIGSLIST AND NOT EVERYBODY LIKES SKINNY WHITEWALLS :werd:


----------



## SAUL

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/zip/1154607189.html :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2009, 09:34 PM~13786595
> *whats you beef with nor cal? cause we roll cross-lace and fat whites?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@May 4 2009, 09:40 PM~13786693
> *HE GOT A GREAT DEAL ON THOSE TRU=SPOKES, THOSE WERE CLEANER THEN THE 14X8 TRUS ON MY 64 CONVERTIBLE    BUT I GOT THEM FOR A REALLY GOOD PRICE   AND THEY WERE ON THE MODESTO CRAIGSLIST NEVER IN THE FRESNO CRAIGSLIST AND NOT EVERYBODY LIKES SKINNY WHITEWALLS  :werd:
> *


YEAh I WOULD HAVE HAD SOME CROSS LACE MCLEANS IF YOU WOULD HAVE SOLD THEM WITH OUT THE TIRES LIKE I ASKED, :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop

STILL HAVE THEM WITH LINCOLN CENTER CAPS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@May 4 2009, 11:36 PM~13787924
> *STILL HAVE THEM WITH LINCOLN CENTER CAPS
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT GOT SOME THING ELSE IN MINE NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 4 2009, 09:21 PM~13787113
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/zip/1154607189.html :0
> *


:rant: :barf:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2009, 12:21 AM~13788315
> *:rant: :barf:
> *


SO YOU DONT WANT THEM ,THERE FREE :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1151890330.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1153947975.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13788362
> *SO YOU DONT WANT THEM ,THERE FREE  :biggrin:
> *


you do have a point there.........caps, hubs, dishes.... someone must have got these already :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 5 2009, 12:32 AM~13788377
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1153947975.html
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 03:36 AM~13788628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT THIS GUY SMILEY FACES :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68+May 5 2009, 03:36 AM~13788628-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@May 5 2009, 06:53 AM~13789223
> *LOOK AT THIS GUY SMILEY FACES  :biggrin:
> *


it makes my day when i can make some one smile. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1153143736.html
hey rob,this guy has mcleans,he send me the picture,


----------



## robs68

Gonna call him....mc cleans idk.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Metty+May 4 2009, 03:27 PM~13781440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ FAR FROM IT!! haha.  im gonna start doing the body work over the winter, shes a little surface rusty in spots, and it needs a new trunk lid, but thats part of the fun of building a car!!  should be a fun one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my monte carlo is the same and i think its a sexy bitch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 06:35 PM~13783525
> *YOUR RITE THAT WAS REAL RACING BACK THEN.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64ssdrop_@May 4 2009, 10:40 PM~13786693
> *HE GOT A GREAT DEAL ON THOSE TRU=SPOKES, THOSE WERE CLEANER THEN THE 14X8 TRUS ON MY 64 CONVERTIBLE    BUT I GOT THEM FOR A REALLY GOOD PRICE   AND THEY WERE ON THE MODESTO CRAIGSLIST NEVER IN THE FRESNO CRAIGSLIST AND NOT EVERYBODY LIKES SKINNY WHITEWALLS :werd:
> *


x2


----------



## Metty

i think the tires are junk, flat, no tread. the wheels are still in sanfran at my homies place. i gotta ship them up north, or pick them up when i head to Ventura for the Primer Nats again with all my Los Boulevardo homies. i don't mind fat whites, on THE RIGHT car, they can look better than skinnys. depends really. and i guess it depends on what i throw them on


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 08:46 AM~13790107
> *Gonna call him....mc cleans idk.....
> *


THEY ARE TRU RAYS ASK HIM FOR THE CAPS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 5 2009, 11:03 AM~13792173
> *THEY ARE TRU RAYS ASK HIM FOR THE CAPS
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2009, 12:54 PM~13792740
> *X2 :yes:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 5 2009, 02:23 PM~13793702
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


X4 :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 5 2009, 03:25 PM~13793725
> *X4 :cheesy:
> *



X5 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

maybe he dose.....


----------



## robs68

whos posting pics of my rims up?
http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1136751376.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 03:02 PM~13794713
> *whos posting pics of my rims up?
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1136751376.html
> *


 :0 AN IMPOSTER!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2009, 04:31 PM~13794971
> *:0  AN IMPOSTER!!!  :0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

heres the pic...


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 04:56 PM~13795232
> *heres the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE F'N WHEELS. DAMN. :0


----------



## robs68

sold them for $400


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2009, 04:31 PM~13794971
> *:0  AN IMPOSTER!!!  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## robs68

iam gonna gonna go see if shaggy and scobby doo are smoking out in the mystery van...help me crack this case...


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 5 2009, 05:37 PM~13795679
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! :biggrin:


----------



## TDAIVC

I Love Those 5.20s On Those Rims Man They Look B-E-A-UTIFUL


----------



## traffictowing

LOOKING FOR SOME 14X7 TRU CLASSICS FOR MY GLASSHOUSE DOES ANY ONE HAVE AND INFO ON SOME ? :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

might be having another set coming in.....14x7 chevy bolt pattern...but are you gonna restore them or sit on them? lmk ill send you u pics...when i get them...


----------



## OLDTIME47

rob when did you sell those tru's for 400.00?


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13794713
> *whos posting pics of my rims up?
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1136751376.html
> *


I saw that I thought the rims were for sale but the guy I talked to said he was looking for some


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 5 2009, 08:07 PM~13797377
> *rob when did you sell those tru's for 400.00?
> *


like 3 weeks ago.........


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13795692
> *SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up senor :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 5 2009, 10:08 PM~13798933
> *whats up senor  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH!! YOU??


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13795520
> *iam gonna gonna go see if shaggy and scobby doo are smoking out in the mystery van...help me crack this case...
> *


What? Someone said something about the mystery van....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2009, 09:58 PM~13798827
> *like 3 weeks ago.........
> *


are those the ones that went to servant.? damn, wish i new.


----------



## robs68

nope......different set...i told you i had like 4 sets laying around here....lols...


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 6 2009, 08:45 AM~13801878
> *nope......different set...i told you i had like 4 sets laying around here....lols...
> *


didn't know of those, that is code for wasn't told they were avail. lol


----------



## robs68




----------



## calaveras73

looking for one of these, i got 3 of them i think there appliance not sure, any body know where i can get one :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 6 2009, 03:12 PM~13806240
> *looking for one of these, i got 3 of them i think there appliance not sure, any body know where i can get one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are standard appliance you also need some straight 3 bars . . . .


----------



## calaveras73

do you know where i can get one or two bro, let me know thanx


----------



## SAUL

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/1143090758.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 6 2009, 07:22 PM~13808837
> *http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/1143090758.html
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 6 2009, 07:22 PM~13808837
> *http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/1143090758.html
> *


BUMMER, THEY ARE STANDARDS? NICE THOUGH. REAL NICE.


----------



## Freddy78




----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1158159434.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 6 2009, 03:12 PM~13806240
> *looking for one of these, i got 3 of them i think there appliance not sure, any body know where i can get one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


try this

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1146958820.html


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2009, 05:00 AM~13812521
> *try this
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1146958820.html
> *


NOW THAT IS HOOKING SOMEBODY UP.
THANKS TO ROB, BIGSMOOTH,SAUL AND OTHERS FOR HELPING ME BY THE WAY.


----------



## OLDTIME47

what is a fair price for rebuilt 14x7 truspokes, with nice 3 bar knock offs?
chevy bolt pattern.
anyone?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 06:34 AM~13812971
> *NOW THAT IS HOOKING SOMEBODY UP.
> THANKS TO ROB, BIGSMOOTH,SAUL AND OTHERS FOR HELPING ME BY THE WAY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: what am i chop liver :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13815256
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: what am i chop liver  :biggrin:
> *


OOPS, I GUESS YOU GOT FILED UNDER OTHERS. LOL :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 09:21 AM~13814572
> *what is a fair price for rebuilt 14x7 truspokes, with nice 3 bar knock offs?
> chevy bolt pattern.
> anyone?
> *


this guy G&C Custome Wire Wheels said for all 4 tru spokes $1000,for one would be $250


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2009, 10:49 AM~13815318
> *this guy said for all 4 tru spokes $1000,for one would be $250
> *


EVEN WITH KNOCKOFFS TOO? HMMMM. I MIGHT LET A SET GO....


----------



## robs68

let that fucker go...........


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 06:34 AM~13812971
> *NOW THAT IS HOOKING SOMEBODY UP.
> THANKS TO ROB, BIGSMOOTH,SAUL AND OTHERS FOR HELPING ME BY THE WAY.
> *


 :biggrin: no problem....you got my ### now....holla


----------



## hoppin62

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120417526468 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13820290
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120417526468  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow

good lookin out rob! jus got the package today.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13820290
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120417526468  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 06:34 AM~13812971
> *NOW THAT IS HOOKING SOMEBODY UP.
> THANKS TO ROB, BIGSMOOTH,SAUL AND OTHERS FOR HELPING ME BY THE WAY.
> *


THANKS ANYTIME HOW MUCH ARE U ASKING FOR THE TRU SPOKES WITH KNOCK OFFS??


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2009, 10:04 PM~13822466
> *THANKS ANYTIME HOW MUCH ARE U ASKING FOR THE TRU SPOKES WITH KNOCK OFFS??
> *


FIGURE 1200.00


----------



## robs68

iamout this chit..... :420: :420:


----------



## OLDTIME47

DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!! :rant:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 10:55 PM~13823006
> *DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!! :rant:
> *


X2


----------



## PsykoHitman

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1158437396.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 10:55 PM~13823006
> *DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!! :rant:
> *


WHY BECUASE THEY WILL MELT THE TRU'S DOWN AND MAKE CHINAS OUT OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 8 2009, 07:47 AM~13824970
> *WHY BECUASE THEY WILL MELT THE TRU'S  DOWN AND MAKE CHINAS OUT OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


NO. they never come back, and eff those guys for taking our stuff.


----------



## OLDTIME47

thanks rob68. got the package. staples? nice. next time, don't use that f'n popcorn!!! get's and flies everywhere. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## PsykoHitman

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1160176199.html


----------



## pauls 1967

how much are these tru spokes worth


----------



## stilldownivlife

i believe those are tru rays 
they look big though are they 15s?
price would depend on how clean all 4 are i see they have a bit of rash on the lip :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 8 2009, 02:21 PM~13828768
> *i believe those are tru rays
> they look big though are they 15s?
> price would depend on how clean all 4 are i see they have a bit of rash on the lip :dunno:
> *


they are 14x7


----------



## stilldownivlife

i am by no means an expert on these but i would say somewhere between 350-400 would be a GOOD price :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 8 2009, 02:27 PM~13828845
> *i am by no means an expert on these but i would say somewhere between 350-400 would be a GOOD price :thumbsup: :dunno:
> *


thats kool dogg im thinking of buying them


----------



## OLDTIME47

I THINK THEY ARE TRUSPOKES, TRURAYS STRAIGHT LACED, THE SPOKES ARE TIGHTER TOGETHER.


----------



## stilldownivlife

like i said i am no expert but i know i have seen really clean ones forsale for like a $1000+ but because they arnt super clean it devalues them 

its all about supply+demand+desire 
supply is low because they are rare to find 
demand seems like it is really going up with the oldschool wires 
and your or if you sell them the buyers desire to own some badass oldschool wires :dunno:

thats my outlook anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 8 2009, 02:35 PM~13828929
> *I THINK THEY ARE TRUSPOKES, TRURAYS STRAIGHT LACED, THE SPOKES ARE TIGHTER TOGETHER.
> *


DO YOU LIKE THOSE TRU SPOKES


----------



## OLDTIME47

NO I PASSED ON ON 2 SETS LAST WEEK, AFTER A CLOSER LOOK AND WITH ROBS HELP.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 8 2009, 02:35 PM~13828929
> *I THINK THEY ARE TRUSPOKES, TRURAYS STRAIGHT LACED, THE SPOKES ARE TIGHTER TOGETHER.
> *


 :nono: those are straight laced Tru Rays

straight laced Tru Rays









crossed laced Tru Rays









Tru Classics









Tru Spokes


----------



## OLDTIME47

I DON'T KNOW, BUT WHEN I SEEN THEM IN PERSON, THE SPOKES WERE STRAIGHT, BUT SPACED OUT MORE THAN A TRURAY.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13820290
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120417526468  :biggrin:
> *


This is killing me 

I just drop a bunch a cash on a ride that needs these badly...........I am just glad sets do keep poping up from time to time


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 8 2009, 04:38 PM~13830685
> *This is killing me
> 
> I just drop a bunch a cash on a ride that needs these badly...........I am just glad sets do keep poping up from time to time
> *


Not 14 X 8's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 8 2009, 06:09 PM~13830921
> *Not 14 X 8's
> *


 :no:


----------



## OLDTIME47

those are 14x7 hoppin62 or 14x8 ?? :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 9 2009, 12:09 PM~13837373
> *those are 14x7 hoppin62 or 14x8 ?? :dunno:
> *


14 X 8


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 9 2009, 01:24 PM~13837464
> *14 X 8
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 9 2009, 01:41 PM~13837866
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 8 2009, 10:12 AM~13826351
> *thanks rob68. got the package. staples? nice. next time, don't use that f'n popcorn!!! get's and flies everywhere. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit....its free so i use a ton of it...lols....


----------



## PsykoHitman

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1163067687.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Congrats to the big homie Saul & family on there new addition!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13840041
> *Congrats to the big homie Saul & family on there new addition!!
> *


thanks homie its a boy  future STRAYS member


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13840102
> *thanks homie its a boy  future STRAYS member
> *



ORALE CONGRATS SAUL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :thumbsup: CONGRATS BROTHER TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE!! STANDARDS,CLASSICS OR RAYS ON HIS STROLLER??? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thanks homies he will be rollin cragars right now then he will work his way up to some trus he is starting out o.g


----------



## hoppin62

I just bought a pallet of pampers with hopes of a trade for some wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13840102
> *thanks homie its a boy  future STRAYS member
> *


cograts saul, i know how you must feel right about now :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 10:09 PM~13840102
> *thanks homie its a boy  future STRAYS member
> *



Congrats and God bless your whole family.


----------



## SAUL

thanks you guys iam really happy.ey hoppin62 when do you want to do the trade for that pallet :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 8 2009, 07:09 PM~13830921
> *Not 14 X 8's
> *


This is true and I would need them.14x8's are what would go best on my new bucket.....One day.

Here is a pic.....Sorry it is on chinas right now


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13840041
> *Congrats to the big homie Saul & family on there new addition!!
> *


IS THIS YOUR FIRST BORN SAUL.CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 10 2009, 10:44 AM~13843390
> *IS THIS YOUR FIRST BORN SAUL.CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: SAUL IS AN OLD PRO!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Congratulations Saul!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 10 2009, 11:58 AM~13843856
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  SAUL IS AN OLD PRO!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2009, 10:04 AM~13842660
> *thanks you guys iam really happy.ey hoppin62 when do you want to do the trade for that pallet :biggrin:
> *


If they come with caps and medallions than I'm on my way to Costco then to see you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2009, 03:28 PM~13845122
> *If they come with caps and medallions than I'm on my way to Costco then to see you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2009, 02:28 PM~13845122
> *If they come with caps and medallions than I'm on my way to Costco then to see you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## robs68

it has begun.....lols...fuck a standard rim...I WANT THEM HUBS.... :0 
























these caps were on the 40 spoke tru spokes.....og shit...


----------



## OLDTIME47

I'LL TAKE THE RIMS ROB, I NEED ONE OF THEM TO WRAP MY YARD HOSE AROUND IT. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

iam gonna take all 8 rims to the scrap yard....lolz...get my $20


----------



## servant of christ

TAKE THE TRANY TOO GET MORE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 12 2009, 10:49 AM~13862965
> *TAKE THE TRANY TOO GET MORE MONEY :biggrin:
> *


no sir.....its my trany for my 68....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13840102
> *thanks homie its a boy  future STRAYS member
> *


congrats ese,my nephew was born an hour ago,current VIEJITOS member :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 12 2009, 12:43 PM~13863552
> *congrats ese,my nephew was born an hour ago,current VIEJITOS member :biggrin:
> *


Congrats holmes..


----------



## robs68

f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2009, 10:13 PM~13869418
> *f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?
> *


Bro.
it's a shame that some folk's on here can't do business like real grown ups. :angry: I feel your pain. I hope your got your cash back and that no one else gets caught up with any other mishaps. Stay up homie.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 12 2009, 06:36 PM~13867783
> *Congrats holmes..
> *


thanks Tom.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2009, 09:13 PM~13869418
> *f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2009, 09:13 PM~13869418
> *f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?
> *


UH OH :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:0 DAMN THE BAD LUCK


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2009, 10:13 PM~13869418
> *f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?
> *



HAHAHa..no wonder my texts blew up lastnight & look who got his feeling hurt. I'm glad your package arrived safely it was intially 'beef patties' but i cooked them up while diggin the dirt. :biggrin: I paid extra to insure the 'cornflakes & 'fruitloops' wouldnt get ruined. But regardless I tried to be kool with you man but you started shooting off your mouth again. Your the 1st one to clown others on here about there tires or rims but cant take it when it dealt back. Its not about money but the principle behind it so thats why your bullshit money order was returned. Now your going to show your true character again by calling me a lying motherfucker about the nos knockoffs when you got the pics...You know i have them but you just got your tighty whites twisted up cause you didnt get what you want :0  
Sorry Robbie, You wrote the check on this deal & it bounced--Man up...

Back to topic.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 12 2009, 11:32 PM~13871141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## OLDTIME47

:0 :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68+May 12 2009, 08:13 PM~13869418-->
> 
> 
> 
> f*ck y#u tommy.... :angry: sending me a box full of cereal and dirt?at least you sent me my money order back you motherfu%ker.......i knew not to deal with you....liying fu%ker nos tru spoke knockoffs huh?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@May 13 2009, 12:27 AM~13871281
> *HAHAHa..no wonder my texts blew up lastnight & look who got his feeling hurt. I'm glad your package arrived safely it was intially 'beef patties' but i cooked them up while diggin the dirt.  :biggrin:  I paid extra to insure the 'cornflakes & 'fruitloops' wouldnt get ruined. But regardless I tried to be kool with you man but you started shooting off your mouth again. Your the 1st one to clown others on here about there tires or rims but cant take it when it dealt back. Its not about money but the principle behind it so thats why your bullshit money order was returned. Now your going to show your true character again by calling me a lying motherfucker about the nos knockoffs when you got the pics...You know i have them but you just got your tighty whites twisted up cause you didnt get what you want :0
> Sorry Robbie, You wrote the check on this deal & it bounced--Man up...
> 
> Back to topic.
> *



:0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2009, 06:42 AM~13872231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




those yours? you dont need them ill pick them up at the Socios show :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 04:59 AM~13871508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

CONGRATS SAUL! I wish you and the wifee the very best and hope that you have a happy and healthy bouncing baby boy! I cant wait to see the Mini Strays jacket!


----------



## ez_rider

Rick......I may have your cap. Call me


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 13 2009, 12:15 PM~13874965
> *CONGRATS SAUL! I wish you and the wifee the very best and hope that you have a happy and healthy bouncing baby boy! I cant wait to see the Mini Strays jacket!
> *



finally got to see the episode of livin' the lowlife with your ride on it.  i always say thats the guy that got the tru ray sticker i put on my toolbox :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thanks rick and all my camaradas on here


----------



## hoppin62

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476449


----------



## OLDTIME47

NEWSFLASH, THIS JUST IN, ALLEGEDLY MY TRU'S WILL BE DONE ON FRI. STAY TUNED. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13876907
> *NEWSFLASH, THIS JUST IN, ALLEGEDLY MY TRU'S WILL BE DONE ON FRI. STAY TUNED. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

anybidy got some hubs forsale


----------



## robs68

lols....just got rid of 2 sets of hubs....


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2009, 08:08 PM~13880152
> *lols....just got rid of 2 sets of hubs....
> *


damn :angry: how much they go for


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1940-1950-F...=item2ea4839778


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-W...p4506.m20.l1116


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cragar-Wire...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## servant of christ

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/1164737170.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 13 2009, 01:20 PM~13874996
> *Rick......I may have your cap. Call me
> *


----------



## servant of christ

RABBIT EARS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowrider-Ca...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13883633
> *RABBIT EARS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowrider-Ca...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


 :0 they look good on that car :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1165871769.html


----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1164645130.html


----------



## robs68

clown whitewalls....lols...


----------



## 64ssdrop

There you go again about buffed whitewalls


----------



## robs68

> There you go again about buffed whitewalls
> [/quote about time u say something.....


----------



## 64ssdrop

I can only keep quiet so long


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@May 14 2009, 04:05 PM~13888229
> *I can only keep quiet so long
> *


Its all good homie....dammit david ship me rims man.....


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:17 PM~13885962
> *:0 they look good on that car :biggrin:
> *


there not the og ones :0 snap didnt even notice the title
lowrider Car Antenna for TV television


----------



## Metty

my appliances...


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13890631
> *my appliances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car Looks Bad ass.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13890631
> *my appliances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure why folks sleep on standard appliances cause IMO they are tough as nails cool car bro


----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 14 2009, 08:05 PM~13890708
> *not sure why folks sleep on standard appliances cause IMO they are tough as nails cool car bro
> *



for REAL. badass is badass. here's those same wheels on my homeboys glasshouse. he's got them now cuz i've picked up 14x7 tru's and 15x8 tru's and i got an odd combo on my car now...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13887304-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1165871769.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was gonna post these. but was too lazy too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@May 14 2009, 02:00 PM~13887471
> *clown whitewalls....lols...
> *


hater


----------



## robs68

lols.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 WALLY GONZALEZ ROLLIN TRU SPOKES ON HIS RIDE WHO IS THIS KAT ANYWAYS I JUST BOUGHT THIS LP CAUSE OF THE PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

that sunroof is just plain awful


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2009, 12:08 AM~13893403
> *:0 WALLY GONZALEZ ROLLIN TRU SPOKES ON HIS RIDE WHO IS THIS KAT ANYWAYS I JUST BOUGHT THIS LP CAUSE OF THE PICTURE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS HIS MUSIC JASS,


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2009, 01:08 AM~13893403
> *:0 WALLY GONZALEZ ROLLIN TRU SPOKES ON HIS RIDE WHO IS THIS KAT ANYWAYS I JUST BOUGHT THIS LP CAUSE OF THE PICTURE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Never heard of him but you can read up on him when you have a minute :biggrin: 
http://wallygonzalez.com


----------



## servant of christ

*is this the music in the album you bought ,if it is he get down on his guitar,*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:


> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13890631
> *my appliances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 15 2009, 07:27 PM~13900804
> *:
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP HOMIES,I KNOW THIS TOPIC IS FOR TRU SPOKES,BUT JUST LIKE ROBS68 PICTURE HE POSTED ON THE RIMS HE WAS SELLIN ON HIS TOPIC THEN THEY POSTED ON CL ,THEY DID THE SAME TO ME ,ON MY TOPIC THEY RIGHT CLICK THE PICTURE AND THEN POSTED IT ON CL,AS 13X7 :angry: 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1136697274.html
MY TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468488&st=0
MY POINT IS BE CAREFULL WHERE YOU POST


----------



## hoppin62

:0 Buyers beware!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 15 2009, 11:39 PM~13902528
> *WHATS UP HOMIES,I KNOW THIS TOPIC IS FOR TRU SPOKES,BUT JUST LIKE ROBS68 PICTURE HE POSTED ON THE RIMS HE WAS SELLIN ON HIS TOPIC THEN THEY POSTED ON CL ,THEY DID THE SAME TO ME ,ON MY TOPIC THEY RIGHT CLICK THE PICTURE AND THEN POSTED IT ON CL,AS 13X7 :angry:
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1136697274.html
> MY TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW,
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468488&st=0
> MY POINT IS BE CAREFULL WHERE YOU POST
> *


First off bro, contact the guy on CL and demand that he remove the pic as it is yours. If he is cool, he'll remove it right away. If he is not willing to cooperate, contact CL and let them know that the guy is a fraudulent seller and demand that the remove his listing.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 16 2009, 07:43 AM~13904156
> *First off bro, contact the guy on CL and demand that he remove the pic as it is yours. If he is cool, he'll remove it right away. If he is not willing to cooperate, contact CL and let them know that the guy is a fraudulent seller and demand that the remove his listing.
> *


THATS WHAT IM GOIN TO DO


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13907432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13907432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## solo20

can sombody post a 64 on true spoke that is current


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by solo20_@May 16 2009, 10:09 PM~13909417
> *can sombody post a 64 on true spoke that is current
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2009, 06:16 PM~13907432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Saul can you get me the number off the GlassHouse for me next time you see it? :0


----------



## solo20

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13909872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13909935
> *Hey Saul can you get me the number off the GlassHouse for me next time you see it? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 16 2009, 11:21 PM~13909935
> *Hey Saul can you get me the number off the GlassHouse for me next time you see it? :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2009, 12:21 AM~13909935
> *Hey Saul can you get me the number off the GlassHouse for me next time you see it? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66KAYNE_@May 17 2009, 11:31 AM~13912083
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+May 17 2009, 12:19 PM~13912033-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 17 2009, 12:22 PM~13912051
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:31 PM~13912083
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@May 17 2009, 01:57 PM~13912570
> *:angry:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :wave:
> *


To bad we are unable to roll the clock back 30 years.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2009, 01:53 PM~13912871
> *To bad we are unable to roll the clock back 30 years.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2009, 01:53 PM~13912871
> *To bad we are unable to roll the clock back 30 years.
> *


i wish


----------



## Loco SS

What are these worth ? 14X7 Roadster 56 spoke Roadsters on shaved 175/75R14 new tires.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13907432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics back in the day shit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13913518
> *What are these worth ? 14X7 Roadster 56 spoke Roadsters on shaved 175/75R14 new tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when the hell did you get those cabron????


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2009, 12:21 AM~13909935
> *Hey Saul can you get me the number off the GlassHouse for me next time you see it? :0
> *


If he doesnt have it he'll ATLEAST have the wheels from it... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 17 2009, 04:05 PM~13913518
> *What are these worth ? 14X7 Roadster 56 spoke Roadsters on shaved 175/75R14 new tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU SPOKES, QUESTION


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 18 2009, 05:09 PM~13924010
> *TRU SPOKES, QUESTION
> *


WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW 


Saul asked the question on this topic in 2007 noob :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

yes


----------



## SAUL

Groupe C.C


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 06:20 PM~13925355
> *Groupe C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those appliance rims


----------



## SAUL

TRU=SPOKES


----------



## calaveras73

do you know where i can get a appliance 14x7 , but mine are deep dish ive seen others not that deep is there standard n reverse on appliance rims....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 18 2009, 06:56 PM~13925786
> *do you know where i can get a appliance 14x7 ,  but mine are deep dish ive seen others not that deep is there standard n reverse on appliance rims....
> *


BOTH


----------



## SAUL

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1149517121.html


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1177440640.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13926128
> *:0 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1177440640.html
> *


SAY SAUL HOW THE HECK DID YOU FIND THIS ADD WITH THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL THATS SO KOOL:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13926404
> *SAY SAUL HOW THE HECK DID YOU FIND THIS ADD WITH THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL THATS SO KOOL:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SAUL KNOWS WHERE ALL THE GOOD SHIT IS AT :biggrin:


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13929065
> *SAUL KNOWS WHERE ALL THE GOOD SHIT IS AT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks again Saul & Big Ry for the hook ups and help with the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13929065
> *SAUL KNOWS WHERE ALL THE GOOD SHIT IS AT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13928039
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13929528
> *Thanks again Saul & Big Ry for the hook ups and help with the wheels :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13938991
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2009, 06:23 PM~13939238
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: :wave: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: hno: :loco: :yes: :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 05:33 PM~13939360
> *:uh:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  hno:  :loco:  :yes:  :rant:
> *













































:rant:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

ooooookay??????


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 19 2009, 07:33 PM~13939360-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  hno:  :loco:  :yes:  :rant:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@May 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13939597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rant:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13929528
> *Thanks again Saul & Big Ry for the hook ups and help with the wheels :biggrin:
> *


ERIC :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2009, 06:52 PM~13939597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rant:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :nono: :nono: :wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hoppin62

Ok, now that Saul and myself have vented..... back to topic! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:guns: :nono: :no: :h5: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13942604-->
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :nono:  :no:  :h5:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@May 19 2009, 11:43 PM~13942590
> *Ok, now that Saul and myself have vented..... back to topic!  :biggrin:
> *



A little sibling rivalry is understandable. Good to see the family is all good again. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK

WHAT'S UP RICK :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 20 2009, 07:58 AM~13945044
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> WHAT'S UP RICK
> *


:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 20 2009, 08:04 AM~13945085
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13945031
> *A little sibling rivalry is understandable. Good to see the family is all good again. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE-NOS-OR...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## robs68

ttt.......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Anaheim74




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 21 2009, 02:36 PM~13960528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 03:40 PM~13960583
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 21 2009, 02:36 PM~13960528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET, NEED SOME CINCO PUNTO VEINTE'S ON THE MOFO'S.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 21 2009, 03:47 PM~13961394
> *SWEET, NEED SOME CINCO PUNTO VEINTE'S ON THE MOFO'S.
> *


 :yes: these will have to do for now


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13961394
> *SWEET, NEED SOME CINCO PUNTO VEINTE'S ON THE MOFO'S.
> *



x2! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0 Saul's ride with one of my bars....  





[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

thats a HOPPIN62 color bar right there bad ass thanks sammy


----------



## Loco SS

Hey Saul... How's the kid ??? Ask you for the keys yet ??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 21 2009, 05:03 PM~13962652
> *thats a HOPPIN62 color bar right there bad ass thanks sammy
> *


 :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13962840
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13962759
> *Hey Saul... How's the kid ??? Ask you for the keys yet ??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


he is doing good getting big he eats alot :biggrin: but no keys yet :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13963368
> *he is doing good getting big he eats alot :biggrin: but no keys yet :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Loco SS

What are these ??? Brand new for sale. $175.00 each


----------



## Bigsmooth

possibly dayton they look to be a very high quality wheel by judging from the back definatly modern, dayton also has some wheels they call classic and classic II 's with caps but not sure daytons are 70 spoke definatly a nice lookin wheel better than 100 spoke or 72 spoke knock off rims to me. what size are those? where you find em?


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13974926
> *possibly dayton they look to be a very high quality wheel by judging from the back definatly modern,  dayton also has some wheels they call        classic and classic II 's with caps  but not sure daytons are 70 spoke definatly a nice lookin wheel better than 100 spoke or 72 spoke knock off rims to me.   what size are those?   where you find em?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













Forest Tire here in Milwaukee. One of the workers said that this was the last set they have in stock because the prices started to soar. They aren't Daytons, that's for sure. Unfortunatley, they are 15 X 7. They would look good with a 5.60/15. If I hadn't bought 100 spokes I would have purchased these. It is a nice wheel.


----------



## hoppin62

TTT!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13978732
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 23 2009, 04:19 PM~13979635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent. Urgent issue at hand.


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1187246868.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 12:40 AM~13988584
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1187246868.html
> *


nice hubs....lols


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13978732
> *TTT!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

:0


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14009450
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS BAD ASS... :yes:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14009450
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Saul, Is this yours ???
A cabron, that's bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 27 2009, 02:27 PM~14016180
> *Saul, Is this yours ???
> A cabron, that's bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I wish it belongs to jr from IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES nice huh


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14009450
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 27 2009, 08:17 PM~14020779
> *I wish it belongs to jr from IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES nice huh
> *



seen it at the chicano park celebration


----------



## SAUL

nice the 67 rag also belongs to jr esta cabron el jr :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14020948
> *nice the 67 rag also belongs to jr esta cabron el jr  :biggrin:
> *



that '67 is very nice and the wheels go nice with it.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14020925
> *seen it at the chicano park celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks better in person.....was at his house yeasterday..... :0 them!


----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1193569800.html
donut caps


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14031636
> *looks better in person.....was at his house yeasterday..... :0 them!
> *



EVERYTHING LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON WHEN IT COMES TO CARS. BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU JUST WANTED TO THROW "THEM" IN :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

yup....them....! hung out with big jesse and jr yeastersday and francisco just wanted to say hi and thanks....look foward to the future....


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## servant of christ

*SAUL DOES THIS CAR LOOK FAMILIAR* :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14034108
> *SAUL DOES THIS CAR LOOK FAMILIAR :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now That's old school. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14034108
> *SAUL DOES THIS CAR LOOK FAMILIAR :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14034108
> *SAUL DOES THIS CAR LOOK FAMILIAR :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE WERE DID YOU FIND THIS ONE  GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## -LOCO-

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2007, 09:26 PM~7133453
> *WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## robs68

make ur your own set of 13x7 tru spokes


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14038370
> *ORALE WERE DID YOU FIND THIS ONE   GOOD LOOKING OUT
> *


one of my friends on my space  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> *Jan 30 2007
> WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW  :dunno:
> *


:dunno: We still haven't found out?????


----------



## servant of christ

QUOTE
Jan 30 2007 
WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW 



> _Originally posted by LOCO-+May 29 2009, 01:31 PM~14038398-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 02:06 PM~14038745
> *:dunno: We still haven't found out?????
> *


*i wrote to the peaple that use to fix or repair the rims for tru spoke company sence 1974 and this is what i ask them*


-------- Original Message --------
Subject: TRU SPOKES

Date: Sun, March 29, 2009 1:27 pm
To: [email protected]


I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THE ORIGINAL COMPANY THAT MADE TRU SPOKE EVER MADE A 13" IN RIM .I KNOW YOU JUST REPAIRED THE RIMS BUT SENSE YOUR COMPANY DEALED WITH THAT TYPE OF RIM I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME INFO OR EVEN SOME PICTURES OF THE 13" RIMS OR SOME ARCHIVE OF YOUR COMPANY REPAIRING THE RIMS ,
and this is there answer
I DON'T THINK TRU SPOKE *EVER MADE ANY 13" WHEELS.* 
*so if they dont know its becuase they never made them till the new company started to make them ,*


----------



## MR.59

i never saw a 13 inch wheel, back in the day all i saw were 14`s /15`s at pep boys in santa ana.
all the smaller cars would have rolled them, the only smaller rim i remember being run were rockets, and cragars, they were in a 4 bolt patten, IF tru`s were made in a 13 these smaller cars would have had them, since we all were running tru spokes back then.


----------



## robs68

iam saying....rip out the hubs and restore your own set...thats what iam gonna do next...a set of 13x7 tru spokes......on og 520s :0 iam tired of people wanting to find that perfect set...new flash its not gonna happen restore a set... :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 29 2009, 01:23 PM~14038888
> *i never saw a 13 inch wheel, back in the day all i saw were 14`s /15`s at pep boys in santa ana.
> all the smaller cars would have rolled them, the only smaller rim i remember being run were rockets, and cragars, they were in a 4 bolt patten, IF tru`s were made in a 13 these smaller cars would have had them, since we all were running tru spokes back then.
> *


I don't remember a 13" either... if there was, they would have been 4 lug on V.W.'s maybe. Maybe Saul can bust out the charts! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14039048
> *iam saying....rip out the hubs and restore your own set...thats what iam gonna do next...a set of 13x7 tru spokes......on og 520s :0 iam tired of people wanting to find that perfect set...new flash its not gonna happen restore a set... :uh:
> *


All the people with the "perfect sets" are being greedy! :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 29 2009, 02:23 PM~14038888
> *i never saw a 13 inch wheel, back in the day all i saw were 14`s /15`s at pep boys in santa ana.
> all the smaller cars would have rolled them, the only smaller rim i remember being run were rockets, and cragars, they were in a 4 bolt patten, IF tru`s were made in a 13 these smaller cars would have had them, since we all were running tru spokes back then.
> *


*MAYBE THIS WILL ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS CORVAIRS WERE 4 LUG SO WERE THE VW AND PINTOS AND THEY WOULD PUT 14'S FWD WITH 520'S .*








*1963 Corvair - Owner: Mr. Peter Gross
The Corvair has a 102 hp carburated engine with 2-speed powerglide transmisson, it is not a turbo.
The Truespokes are 14 x 6, 4-lug, 4x4.5 lug pattern diameter. They are the most beautiful rims I have ever owned*


----------



## MR.59

nice!
all the bugs back then ran still ran the deep dish rockets or craigars,,,,,,maybe pep boys didn`t stock these 4 lug in a 14x7?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anybody have a cap like this laying around??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13-INCH-SPO...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14042661
> *Anybody have a cap like this laying around??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13-INCH-SPO...sQ5fAccessories
> *


YOU BUYING THOSE RIMS TOMMY.OR JUST LOOKING FOR THE CAPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

No.....just wanted the cap as a wall hanger or when i take too many shots to the head i'd rock it like a Flavor Flav clock


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 11:05 PM~14043186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you think i'm bullshittin...


----------



## Just_Looking

WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKES FAMILY.


----------



## robs68




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 31 2009, 07:55 AM~14052242
> *WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKES FAMILY.
> *


:wave:


----------



## robs68

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 31 2009, 08:55 AM~14052242
> *WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKES FAMILY.
> *


 :wave: whats up jr


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 31 2009, 12:11 PM~14053410
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

LOT OF "CLASSIC" BUSINESS THESE DAYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fgjhgj

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## servant of christ

http://waterloo.craigslist.org/pts/1173039192.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14056417
> *http://waterloo.craigslist.org/pts/1173039192.html
> *


 :0 40 SPOKE TRUS


----------



## Anaheim74

Rolling on 14x7's now


----------



## 66KAYNE

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14058679
> *Rolling on 14x7's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy: :thumbsup: CHINGON


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14058679
> *Rolling on 14x7's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14058679
> *Rolling on 14x7's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a really kool shot....Nice!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 31 2009, 11:45 PM~14058679
> *Rolling on 14x7's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURES


----------



## servant of christ

SPOKE RIMS POWDER COATED


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS WAS AT A CAR SHOW IN SAN JOSE 1977*
























*THIA WAS MY FRIENDS CAR 1970 CAPRICE *


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS WAS AT OUR SHOW 2008*


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS WAS A CAR SHOW IN SAN JOSE 1977*








*THIS CAR SHOW WAS AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER 1979*


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS CAR WAS MINE BACK IN 1979 THE 63 THAT HOPPED WITH THE MONTE CARLO IN THE MOVIE BLVDNIGHTS,WASNT MINE THEN BUT AFTER THE MOVIE WAS MADE*


----------



## servant of christ

*MY 67 IMPALA*


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14063543
> *THIS CAR WAS MINE BACK IN 1979 THE 63 THAT HOPPED WITH THE MONTE CARLO IN THE MOVIE BLVDNIGHTS,WASNT MINE THEN BUT AFTER THE MOVIE WAS MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car it belong to Elisio Estrada from IMPERIALS, back in the Movie BLVDNIGHTS.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 1 2009, 03:23 PM~14064252
> *That car it belong to Elisio Estrada from IMPERIALS, back in the Movie BLVDNIGHTS.
> *


YEAP HIS DAD WORKED AT THE COVINA DMV ,HE WOULD TAKE US ASIDE AND DO OUR PAPER WORK WHEN EVER WE WOULD GO TO THE DMV,KOOL PEEPS


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14063503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS A CAR SHOW IN SAN JOSE 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS CAR SHOW WAS AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE SOME BAD PIC ANY MORE...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Great pics...love that 70 Caprice!


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14068199
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:  :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14068199
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats so ture....no wonder i stopped the heavy drinking....waking up the next day was crazy....ah.... :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14068199
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EASY SAUL, EASY. PUT THE BOTTLE DOWN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 10:19 PM~14068199
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU MEET HER TOO SAUL...... :roflmao: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74

Im selling my 15" Tru Spokes, 2 are 15x7 and 2 are 15x8(*NO TIRES*), im letting them go for 300, ill ship at buyers expense, if anyones interested shoot me a pm, i have 2 sets of donut caps that i'll throw in with them










rims are really clean, no curb rash and very little rust at the nipples


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14074876
> *Im selling my 15" Tru Spokes, 2 are 15x7 and 2 are 15x8(NO TIRES), im letting them go for 300, ill ship at buyers expense, if anyones interested shoot me a pm, i have 2 sets of donut caps that i'll throw in with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims are really clean, no curb rash and very little rust at the nipples
> *


saul....can i use these hubs? to make 14x7s?


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 2 2009, 04:58 PM~14074909
> *saul....can i use these hubs? to make 14x7s?
> *



:yes:


----------



## robs68

hymm.....i gotta stop buying all these things...lols...bad habit :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 2 2009, 05:04 PM~14074973
> *hymm.....i gotta stop buying all these things...lols...bad habit :biggrin:
> *


My uncle always says, "I didnt need it, but it was a good deal" lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 06:08 PM~14075022
> *My uncle always says, "I didnt need it, but it was a good deal" lol
> *


thats my jefes saying :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 05:08 PM~14075022
> *My uncle always says, "I didnt need it, but it was a good deal" lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 3 2009, 09:52 AM~14082196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up ese???


----------



## robs68

good morning to the tru spoke familia....hows everyone doing this humpday...oh shit humpday...lols


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 3 2009, 01:58 PM~14083808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had a feeling Sammy would go there...Thanks Rob....lololol


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 3 2009, 07:24 PM~14088437
> *I had a feeling Sammy would go there...Thanks Rob....lololol
> *


Sorry, but I had to! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT--Whats up fam?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 3 2009, 11:27 AM~14083014
> *what up ese???
> *


not much brother, how are things with you??


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 4 2009, 11:17 AM~14094060
> *not much brother, how are things with you??
> *


chillen,trying to get my homegirl to pick up some more TR stickers,she's out "that way" this week.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 4 2009, 11:59 AM~14094369
> *chillen,trying to get my homegirl to pick up some more TR stickers,she's out "that way" this week.
> *


NICE!!! :biggrin: LMK


----------



## SAUL

WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:12 PM~14099675
> *WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are nice and exactly what I'm looking for.
How much?


----------



## SAUL

NOT FOR SALE


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 10:12 PM~14099675
> *WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :worship:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:12 PM~14099675
> *WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:12 PM~14099675
> *WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does he have any more for sale?


----------



## SAUL

I DONT KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:26 PM~14099801
> * NOT FOR SALE
> *


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 5 2009, 07:47 AM~14102665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 5 2009, 08:47 AM~14102665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:12 PM~14099675
> *WELL I GOT MY BOX OF GOODIES YESTERDAY THANKS TO DAT DIRTY RAT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be nice....... :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 5 2009, 12:13 PM~14104953
> *must be nice....... :angry:
> *


NOW NOW, NO HATING ON SAUL!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 5 2009, 03:29 PM~14106811
> *NOW NOW, NO HATING ON SAUL!! :biggrin:
> *


I hate on him all the time! :cheesy: he always finds the deals! :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14107106
> *I hate on him all the time!  :cheesy:  he always finds the deals! :angry:
> *


HE IS QUITE SNEAKY ON THE TRU SPOKE DEALS :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 5 2009, 04:44 PM~14107341
> *HE IS QUITE SNEAKY ON THE TRU SPOKE DEALS :buttkick:
> *


:yes:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 5 2009, 05:44 PM~14107341
> *HE IS QUITE SNEAKY ON THE TRU SPOKE DEALS :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: x45


----------



## robs68

where can i get a paint job like that.....? lols...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 5 2009, 06:26 PM~14107583
> *where can i get a paint job like that.....? lols...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i can just see you rolling down the blvd with your 68 and a paint job like that ,but it will look good with the tru's on it


----------



## Freddy78

3 Tru=Spoke knock off's for sale...asking $130 shipped.

























this is a close up of the last one, condition isn't too good


----------



## SAUL




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 5 2009, 08:47 AM~14102665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

How much does a set of 3 prong Tru-Spoke knockoffs go for? They've been wrapped up since 1979. There nearly brand new.....any help?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 6 2009, 06:55 PM~14114412
> *How much does a set of 3 prong Tru-Spoke knockoffs go for? They've been wrapped up since 1979. There nearly brand new.....any help?
> *



DEPENDS ON WHOS SELLING AND WHOS BUYING. DO THEY KNOW WHAT THEY GOT? FEW HUNDRED $$$


----------



## robs68

if they have the boxes to those kos....they are worth money....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## droppedltd

nah i dont have the boxes. My dad was in the Imperials back in 77. Then he took them off and had them wrapped up ever since. So curious how much they could be worth. Any info would help. They are like brand new.....thnx


----------



## SAUL

your going to sell them or just want to know what they go for it all depends i got my set in the box N.O.S with N.O.S tru spoke lug nuts in there box for a little bit over 300 shipped will this help you out


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14115835
> *your going to sell them or just want to know what they go for it all depends i got my set in the box N.O.S with N.O.S tru spoke lug nuts in there box for a little bit over 300 shipped will this help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kinda looking to sell....and yea that helped!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 10:00 PM~14115835
> *your going to sell them or just want to know what they go for it all depends i got my set in the box N.O.S with N.O.S tru spoke lug nuts in there box for a little bit over 300 shipped will this help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14115835
> *your going to sell them or just want to know what they go for it all depends i got my set in the box N.O.S with N.O.S tru spoke lug nuts in there box for a little bit over 300 shipped will this help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14115835
> *your going to sell them or just want to know what they go for it all depends i got my set in the box N.O.S with N.O.S tru spoke lug nuts in there box for a little bit over 300 shipped will this help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:    :thumbsdown:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1209785886.html
chain steering wheel


----------



## robs68

64SSDROP
GOTS A SET OF 3BARS UP ON EBAY....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 7 2009, 01:05 PM~14118534
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1209785886.html
> chain steering wheel
> *


I called on that awhile ago and the dude wont ship or take money orders...wtf!!


----------



## robs68

ill check out that steering wheel........


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 7 2009, 01:46 PM~14118795
> *I called on that awhile ago and the dude wont ship or take money orders...wtf!!
> *


you want one of these?
a friend had a couple 4 sale at the swap today


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 7 2009, 08:28 PM~14121777
> *you want one of these?
> a friend had a couple 4 sale at the swap today
> *


'i need one, but i want a clean one


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 7 2009, 08:28 PM~14121777
> *you want one of these?
> a friend had a couple 4 sale at the swap today
> *


THERE WAS ONE THAT WAS PAINTED ALL BLACK I WAS GOIN TO BUY IT $15 BUCKS BUT THEN I SAW THE WELDS ON IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAS BLIND FOLDED AS THEY THEY WELDED IT TOGETHER :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 8 2009, 08:27 AM~14125468
> *THERE WAS ONE THAT WAS PAINTED ALL BLACK I WAS GOIN TO BUY IT $15 BUCKS BUT THEN I SAW THE WELDS ON IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAS BLIND FOLDED AS THEY THEY WELDED IT TOGETHER :uh:
> *


That's OG! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THE GUY SAID HE GOT THEM AT A SWAPMEET 14/6


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 6 2009, 10:12 PM~14115939
> *Kinda looking to sell....and yea that helped!
> *



ILL GO PICK THEM UP RIGHT NOW. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 8 2009, 07:22 PM~14132002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE GUY SAID HE GOT THEM AT A SWAPMEET  14/6
> *



FUCKKKKKK i need those 14x6!


----------



## Dysfunctional73

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

THOSE LOOK LIKE APPLIANCE WIRES NOT TRU SPOKES


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14133880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dirty or Dull?


----------



## Dysfunctional73

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 08:57 PM~14133301
> *THOSE LOOK LIKE APPLIANCE WIRES NOT TRU SPOKES
> *


THEY ARE :biggrin: WRONG TOPIC :dunno:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 8 2009, 10:57 PM~14134996
> *THEY ARE  :biggrin:  WRONG TOPIC :dunno:
> *



No way I dig em keep em right here. They were made in the USA. thats the important part.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 10:35 PM~14133880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that spinner..TTT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14133880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ko....dirty ass rims? :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 8 2009, 07:22 PM~14132002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE GUY SAID HE GOT THEM AT A SWAPMEET  14/6
> *


i while back there was a set of 14x6 reverse at long beach swapmeet for $350 with tires nobody jumped on them but after like 3 swap meets of being there someone bought them


----------



## SAUL

anyone on here ready for tomorrows cruise on Van Nuys BLVD it looks like its going to get good just like the old days who ever goes see you outhere


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:18 PM~14145483
> *i while back there was a set of 14x6 reverse at long beach swapmeet for $350 with tires nobody jumped on them but after like 3 swap meets of being there someone bought them
> *


THINK HE SAID HE PAID A 1000 BRAND NEW IN OG BOXES


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:18 PM~14145483
> *i while back there was a set of 14x6 reverse at long beach swapmeet for $350 with tires nobody jumped on them but after like 3 swap meets of being there someone bought them
> *


that guy with the monte did pay a grand for them brand new in the box. Real koo guy. Met him at the Socios show. Very clean ride as well


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 11 2009, 12:35 PM~14162222
> *that guy with the monte did pay a grand for them brand new in the box. Real koo guy. Met him at the Socios show. Very clean ride as well
> *



whats up with those 3 wings?


and to answer everyones question that black 65s tru spokes are just dirty. guess he didnt wanna pull out the baby bottle washer :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/1216701679.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2009, 05:38 PM~14164662
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/1216701679.html
> *


YOU HAVNT BOUGHT IT YET?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop

BOMAN IS UP TO $1,200 TOO MUCH JUST FOR LIGHTS UNDER DASH :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jun 11 2009, 05:58 PM~14165306
> *BOMAN IS UP TO $1,200 TOO MUCH JUST FOR LIGHTS UNDER DASH  :uh:
> *



not for people who are truely into the old school.


----------



## robs68

lols....its new....iam guessing this guy wants to get rich off this boman....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2009, 08:15 PM~14165454
> *lols....its new....iam guessing this guy wants to get rich off this boman....
> *


NOO WAAAY...who would want to do such a thing?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 11 2009, 07:50 PM~14166438
> *NOO WAAAY...who would want to do such a thing?
> *



guess you dont wanna sell me no goodies


----------



## robs68

goodies?  :dunno:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2009, 09:59 PM~14166529
> *guess you dont wanna sell me no goodies
> *


Like what?? Theres not much left...What are you looking for??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 12 2009, 07:20 AM~14170187
> *Like what?? Theres not much left...What are you looking for??
> *



i sent you a pm the other day


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jun 11 2009, 06:58 PM~14165306
> *BOMAN IS UP TO $1,200 TOO MUCH JUST FOR LIGHTS UNDER DASH  :uh:
> *


your kidding right? it's 1,200 cause thats the real deal


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2009, 05:18 PM~14164484
> *whats up with those 3 wings?
> and to answer everyones question that black 65s tru spokes are just dirty. guess he didnt wanna pull out the baby bottle washer  :biggrin:
> *


i still got them. might do a partial trade for some rims :biggrin: hopefully


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 12 2009, 09:50 AM~14171272
> *i still got them. might do a partial trade for some rims :biggrin:  hopefully
> *


WHAT KINDA RIMS? DONT TELL ME MEL IS SELLING SOME OF HIS WHEELS?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2009, 11:27 AM~14171059
> *i sent you a pm the other day
> *



Sorry...i just saw it ans must have overlooked when i got hammered with requests...You still didnt say what your looking for just that you have some change to play with....Let me know.


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1217391045.html
64ssdrop


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 12 2009, 10:31 AM~14171672
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1217391045.html
> 64ssdrop
> *



I JUST SEEN THOSE WAS GONNA POST THEM UP BUT I FIGURED SOMEONE ELSE WOULD.


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2009, 10:53 AM~14171305
> *WHAT KINDA RIMS? DONT TELL ME MEL IS SELLING SOME OF HIS WHEELS?
> *


NAH. BUT PARTIAL TRADE FOR MAYBE SOME CLASSICS. MEL WILL NEVER SELL HIS STUFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 12 2009, 02:31 PM~14171672
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1217391045.html
> 64ssdrop
> *


god damn!


----------



## SAUL

mel is good people met him at pomona real cool dude


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jun 6 2009, 12:11 AM~14109907
> *3 Tru=Spoke knock off's for sale...asking $100 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a close up of the last one, condition isn't too good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PRICE DROP $100 plus shipping


----------



## SAUL

thee STRAYS crusin VAN NUYS BLVD just like the old days http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh3VOTFTPoY


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Bom...71%7C240%3A1318


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14174777
> *mel is good people met him at pomona real cool dude
> *


clean monte too


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14174777
> *mel is good people met him at pomona real cool dude
> *


is mel the guy that had the tru spokes for sale for $1500.skinny white guy


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 13 2009, 06:35 AM~14178309
> *is mel the guy that had the tru spokes for sale for $1500.skinny white guy
> *


i think mel is a mexican dude. has a 77 or 76 monte and a 73 ltd


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2009, 10:26 PM~14177440
> *thee STRAYS crusin VAN NUYS BLVD just like the old days http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh3VOTFTPoY
> *


Van Nuys Blvd :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14181490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 What book is that from? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

FIRME JUNE 1979 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 03:58 PM~14181531
> *FIRME JUNE 1979 :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SAUL

TRIP OUT THEY HAD HOPPIN62 COLOR BARS BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I can almost see an ad that will read "old survivour" for sale as seen from LRM... 

Love the pics...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 13 2009, 05:22 PM~14181698
> *I can almost see an ad that will read "old survivour" for sale as seen from LRM...
> 
> Love the pics...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

wtf? saul do you have a flux capasiter that enables you to travel back and forth to the 70s?if so let me know and ill join you in your next adventure and come back with bomans...chain steering wheels....520s...trus...rays....classics all kinds of goodies...we can set up shop and sell these saught out lowrider goodies to the general public for a small fee...lmk... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

is the one you have like this?


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14181758
> *wtf? saul do you have a flux capasiter that enables you to travel back and forth to the 70s?if so let me know and ill join you in your next adventure and come back with bomans...chain steering wheels....520s...trus...rays....classics all kinds of goodies...we can set up shop and sell these saught out lowrider goodies to the general public for a small fee...lmk... :biggrin:
> *


if some one sets up shop it wont be fun anymore. the less old school stuff out there the better. que no?


----------



## robs68

ah ha......but we will be able to have the prices affordable to everyday people....fuck that....sell it all to the japs...$$$$$$$ motivates me :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 06:43 PM~14181815
> *ah ha......but we will be able to have the prices affordable to everyday people....fuck that....sell it all to the japs...$$$$$$$ motivates me :biggrin:
> *


Thats what seperates those from the ones who are really passionate about this LIFESTYLE!...


----------



## STRAY 52

seems like everybody is going old school know! ithink im going to buy a nissan hard body and put 15x10 kmc's on it and cruise it. maybe just maybe people will start likeing mini trucks again and leave our old school shit alone.


----------



## robs68

ill see if my dad will sell me his 1986 nissan hardbody....do you think they can still lift the bed?make it dance? hymmm.....ill sell what ever i have....to get ahead.....boman...520s...trus...classics...and soon rays....whatever....


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14182022
> *ill see if my dad will sell me his 1986 nissan hardbody....do you think they can still lift the bed?make it dance? hymmm.....ill sell what ever i have....to get ahead.....boman...520s...trus...classics...and soon rays....whatever....
> *


 wednesday night van nuys cruise there was a hardbody there with a lifted bed it was a trip too see that haven't seen it since 93


----------



## robs68

Well homies....later...going to go see george lopez.....lols


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 07:56 PM~14182594
> *Well homies....later...going to go see george lopez.....lols
> *


que estas loco :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65_impalow

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1218914634.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14183770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FU*KING BADASS............GOOD PIC SAUL.....ANY MORE OF THIS CAR?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

did they make a 30 spoke in a 14" ?


----------



## Bigsmooth

Star wires in 30 and 50 made by cragar or weld. they're out there and pretty affordable.


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

SELLING A VERY CLEAN SET OF SEMI USED OG PREMIUMS SPORTWAY 520s....WILL POST PICS TOMARROW 14s SKINNY W.W.....$400 FIRM


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jun 13 2009, 06:48 PM~14181842-->
> 
> 
> 
> seems like everybody is going old school know! ithink im going to buy a nissan hard body and put 15x10 kmc's on it and cruise it. maybe just maybe people will start likeing mini trucks again and leave our old school shit alone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope cause its the old school shit that got into this lifestyle and made me inspired to make my monte carlo look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 11:45 PM~14183770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14183770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


manny's car


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 14 2009, 09:58 AM~14185733
> *THATS FU*KING BADASS............GOOD PIC SAUL.....ANY MORE OF THIS CAR?
> *


rob those are the 5.20's you sold too,manny my homie :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

no sir......those 520s on that pic belong to someone here on this posting...lolz i wonder who?along with the wheels....


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

:0 KNOCK OFFS http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1214948397.html


----------



## robs68

david i dont get you?  :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

those Z knockoffs are NICE


----------



## servant of christ

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 14 2009, 08:58 AM~14185733
> *THATS FU*KING BADASS............GOOD PIC SAUL.....ANY MORE OF THIS CAR?
> *



the pic i posted of the "dirty" wheel is from this car. i just didnt post the whole car.


----------



## servant of christ

OOPPSSSSS sorry wasnt wearing my glasses :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

:uh: DESPENSA TRU FAMILIA MY MESTAKE


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

SUPREME69 DID YOU GO TO THE DANUBA SHOW AND CONCERT I KEPT HEARING ABOUT IT ON THE RADIO COMING FROM SACRAMENTO


----------



## STRAY 52

i thought this was the true spoke topic! whats up with the zenith pictures?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2009, 01:07 AM~14203563
> *i thought this was the true spoke topic! whats up with the zenith pictures?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2009, 12:07 AM~14203563
> *i thought this was the true spoke topic! whats up with the zenith pictures?
> *


x45?


----------



## mr.serio

ESTILO VIEJO
I LIKES


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Just_Looking

Where's all the old school Guys at.


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2009, 11:01 PM~14203114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 16 2009, 04:00 PM~14209401
> *Where's all the old school Guys at.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## robs68

off to the sandblaster...... :tears: oh no...."THEM"  








uloaded it.....







:cheesy: 
and still rolling on og 520s.... :biggrin: 









ROBS68 IN THE WORKS....


----------



## robs68

I KNOW ITS A TRU SPOKE TOPIC BUT I HAVE A RESTORED SET OF TRUS GO ALONG WITH A SET OF NOS PREMIUM SPORTWAYS.....AND ALSO A SET OF CLASSICS AND RAYS...SO ILL HAVE DIFFERENT SHOES.....  WILL POST PICS....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14209782
> *off to the sandblaster...... :tears: oh no...."THEM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uloaded it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> and still rolling on og 520s.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBS68 IN THE WORKS....
> *


Why don't you take off the 5.20's and send them to me before they get blasted! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

LOLS.....I HAD TO MOUNT THESE 520S ON THE STEEL WHEELS JUST TO TAKE THE CAR TO THE SHOP....FUCK IT....I GOT MORE....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2009, 05:02 PM~14209902
> *Why don't you take off the 5.20's and send them to me before they get blasted!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## robs68

gotta keep it og even if its only going to the blasters.....
:biggrin:


----------



## sand1

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 04:07 PM~14209939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


:angry: :angry: :angry: :rant:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2009, 10:06 PM~14203146
> *SUPREME69 DID YOU GO TO THE DANUBA SHOW AND CONCERT I KEPT HEARING ABOUT IT ON THE RADIO COMING FROM SACRAMENTO
> *



YEAH I POSTED PICS IN THE 559 TOPIC IN POST YOUR RIDES. MALO WASNT THAT GOOD. I WAS NOT HAPPY 20 MINUTES INTO THEIR SHOW SO WE LEFT AS DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 06:08 PM~14209945
> *gotta keep it og even if its only going to the blasters.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :biggrin: throw some baby moons on it :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

SOCIOS CAR CLUB


----------



## robs68

nice........ :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

i know you wanna comment on the tires :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

iam just gonna keep tires out of my mouth.......u roll what you wanna roll....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 08:45 PM~14212341
> *i know you wanna comment on the tires :biggrin:
> *


there not fat whites so thats a plus :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 07:31 PM~14211344
> *YEAH I POSTED PICS IN THE 559 TOPIC IN POST YOUR RIDES. MALO WASNT THAT GOOD. I WAS NOT HAPPY 20 MINUTES INTO THEIR SHOW SO WE LEFT AS DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> *


yeah i was thinking man i want to go ,but now im glad i didnt


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 05:08 PM~14209945
> *gotta keep it og even if its only going to the blasters.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that how some back in the day's used to roll if you didnt have tru's on your car 5.20's on steel rims and spoke hubcaps :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

I LIKE HOW THE STEELS LOOK ON 520S.....SICK...ILL PUT MY HUB CAPS ON... :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 09:03 PM~14212565
> *I LIKE HOW THE STEELS LOOK ON 520S.....SICK...ILL PUT MY HUB CAPS ON... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 16 2009, 07:47 PM~14212371-->
> 
> 
> 
> iam just gonna keep tires out of my mouth.......u roll what you wanna roll....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST GIVING YOU SHIT BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 16 2009, 07:55 PM~14212472
> *there not fat whites so thats a plus  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY TRUE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 07:58 PM~14212505
> *yeah i was thinking man i want to go ,but now im glad i didnt
> *


COULD HAVE STOPPED AND KICKED IT WITH ME :biggrin: IF YOUR EVER IN THE AREA


----------



## servant of christ

dang homie im goin up to stockton tonight ,then to the motel stay my ten hours and then come back home.by the time i past through your area it will be around 10:30 at night


----------



## servant of christ

who is goin to the imperials car show the 19th of july,i will be there hope to see the tru familia there,


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jun 16 2009, 08:59 PM~14213294-->
> 
> 
> 
> dang homie im goin up to stockton tonight ,then to the motel stay my ten hours and then come back home.by the time i past through your area it will be around 10:30 at night
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL IF YOUR PASSING THROUGH AT DECENT HOURS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 09:01 PM~14213308
> *who is goin to the imperials car show the 19th of july,i will be there hope to see the tru  familia there,
> *



ILL BE THERE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 09:00 PM~14212531
> *that how some back in the day's used to roll if you didnt have tru's on your car 5.20's on steel rims and spoke hubcaps :biggrin:
> *


or SS caps on 63's and 64's


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14213294
> *dang homie im goin up to stockton tonight ,then to the motel stay my ten hours and then come back home.by the time i past through your area it will be around 10:30 at night
> *


wutchu comin up to my neck of the woods for


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 07:22 PM~7167452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would love to get a set of those :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:01 PM~14213308
> *who is goin to the imperials car show the 19th of july,i will be there hope to see the tru  familia there,
> *


YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE KICKING IT WITH _THEM_


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

You know Ill be there with my bucket. Just listen for the Pescos and you will find me in no time  




VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 17 2009, 12:37 AM~14214125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 16 2009, 10:58 PM~14213882
> *i would love to get a set of those  :0
> *


you can...... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 17 2009, 03:30 AM~14214878-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE KICKING IT WITH _THEM_
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 17 2009, 12:35 PM~14219152
> *You know Ill be there with my bucket.  Just listen for the Pescos and you will find me in no time
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!
> *



see you guys there...maybe we need to take a tru photo


----------



## robs68

iam down to get the family together.....group photo.... :h5:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 04:09 PM~14221191
> *iam down to get the family together.....group photo.... :h5:
> *



ONLY IF YOU HOLD A FAT WHITE WALL :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...


----------



## robs68

KEEPING IT OLDSCHOOL....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14221412
> *KEEPING IT OLDSCHOOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all you need in that pic is a palm comb and bottle of hai karate :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

tru spokes are gay :machinegun:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 17 2009, 05:45 PM~14221481
> *all you need in that pic is a palm comb and bottle of hai karate :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I USE TO HAVE THOSE COMBS BACK WHEN I USED 3 FLOWERS...


----------



## Bigsmooth

dam I want them tires, bad timing rob :0


----------



## robs68

theres already a pending sale on these mofos.......


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14221492
> *tru spokes are gay :machinegun:
> *


:nono: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 04:47 PM~14221502
> *I USE TO HAVE THOSE COMBS BACK WHEN I USED 3 FLOWERS...
> *


I still use a palm comb!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 06:33 PM~14221367
> *HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN SPAM FILTER FAILURE...5:20 OWNED


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2009, 06:37 PM~14221992
> *I still use a palm comb!
> *


AND THE HAI KARATE?? :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 17 2009, 07:09 PM~14223135
> *AND THE HAI KARATE?? :nicoderm:
> *


Not that! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 05:33 PM~14221367
> *HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD.........SOLD........SOLD........HEADING TO CALIFAS.........


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14213661
> *wutchu  comin up to my neck of the woods for
> *


TO MAKE A DELIVERY AT C & S WAREHOUSE ,OUT BY FRENCH CAMP


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jun 17 2009, 05:08 PM~14221183-->
> 
> 
> 
> see you guys there...maybe we need to take a tru photo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 05:09 PM~14221191
> *iam down to get the family together.....group photo.... :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Jun 17 2009, 05:24 PM~14221294
> *ONLY IF YOU HOLD A FAT WHITE WALL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2009, 07:37 PM~14221992
> *I still use a palm comb!
> *



Hell, I still use 3 FLores, every day homie :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL


Que Onda, Saul :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I need four donut caps,somebody sell some back to me :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 18 2009, 10:05 AM~14227764
> *I need four donut caps,somebody sell some back to me :biggrin:
> *


i have a set....will send pics....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 18 2009, 06:58 AM~14226462
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL
> Que Onda, Saul :wave:
> *


q-vo ez


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1219004867.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1218914634.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1228079779.html


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 18 2009, 11:00 PM~14235717
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1228079779.html
> *


these belong to my homie Frank,the 67 actually has Star Wires with 520's


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 18 2009, 04:10 AM~14226019
> *TO MAKE A DELIVERY AT C & S WAREHOUSE ,OUT BY FRENCH CAMP
> *


right on....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2009, 06:37 PM~14221992
> *I still use a palm comb!
> *


me too....until yesterday when i buzzed off my hair :cheesy: i used murrays grease less oily and keeps the hair in place


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 18 2009, 11:32 PM~14235947
> *these belong to my homie Frank,the 67 actually has Star Wires with 520's
> *


x2....you know frank? ive done deals with him....koo dude....


----------



## servant of christ

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1202766163.html


----------



## servant of christ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 18 2009, 11:40 PM~14236332
> *me too....until yesterday when i buzzed off my hair :cheesy:  i used murrays grease less oily and keeps the hair in place
> *



murrays is good stuff , thats what i use to use. boy did you have to mix it with hot water good or else you had big clumps of grease in your hair.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 19 2009, 03:53 AM~14236838
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1202766163.html
> *


SOLD


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 19 2009, 11:07 AM~14239302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this belongs in the Cragars & Supremes topic


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 19 2009, 11:07 AM~14239302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL REMEMBER THAT SHOW DAVID IT WAS NICE KICKING IT WITH YOU YOU CAN SEE UR CAR IN BACK OF MINE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 11:59 AM~14239767
> *I STILL REMEMBER THAT SHOW DAVID IT WAS NICE KICKING IT WITH YOU YOU CAN SEE UR CAR IN BACK OF MINE
> *


YEAP THAT WAS THE CASUALS CAR SHOW IN AZUSA H.S ,IT WAS KOOL KICKING IT WITH YOU TOO


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 19 2009, 11:48 AM~14239665
> *this belongs in the Cragars & Supremes topic
> *


IT DOES BUT THIS IS SAUL'S RIDE SO IT KIND OF BELONG HERE TOO HOMIE,MIGHT HAVE CRAGERS ON THE RIDE BUT ITS OWNER IS TRU FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 10:55 AM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should have taken a pic when you were at my house....Bring it back! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 11:55 AM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I ALWAYS LOVED THIS LTDS,NICE SAUL


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 08:55 PM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It hurts to see a nice LTD while mine is on jackstands without suspension  I think this is very inconsiderate of you Saul :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14240133
> *It hurts to see a nice LTD while mine is on jackstands without suspension    I think this is very inconsiderate of you Saul :roflmao:
> *


Yeah Saul! :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 19 2009, 01:20 PM~14240360
> *Yeah Saul!  :angry:
> *


HEARTLESS,ABSOLUTLY HEARTLESS SAUL!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 11:55 AM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## leo161

took a pic of some of my stuff today :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 19 2009, 07:24 PM~14243474
> *took a pic of some of my stuff today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats clean saul


----------



## SAUL

THANKS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2009, 01:29 AM~14245683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY I KNOW THAT CAR I JUST SAW IT WAS UP SAUL....... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

K ONDA CARLOS :biggrin: EY THEM TACOS WERE GOOD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2009, 12:29 AM~14245683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD SAUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

thanks Ryan


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14250094
> *thanks Ryan
> *


  HOWS THE LITTLE MAN DOING?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll...Happy Fathers Day


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 20 2009, 09:09 PM~14250858
> *Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll...Happy Fathers Day
> *


Happy Fathers day to all!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2009, 10:37 PM~14251006
> *Happy Fathers day to all!
> *


x2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2009, 10:37 PM~14251006
> *Happy Fathers day to all!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

happy fathers day


----------



## SAUL

TO ALL THE TRU FAMILY HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 21 2009, 11:19 AM~14253696
> *TO ALL THE TRU FAMILY HAPPY FATHERS DAY
> *


x45..... :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: HAPPY FATHER'S DAY FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 21 2009, 01:03 PM~14254139
> *:wave:  HAPPY FATHER'S DAY FAMILIA  :wave:
> *


HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL ....... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## robs68

GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 11:29 PM~14245683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jun 22 2009, 07:30 PM~14266856
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS BUMP CITY WE NEED A PIC OF YOUR 73 IN HERE THAT SUCKER IS BAAADDDDD


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THIS ONE IS FOR BUMPCITY THIS PIC WAS TAKEN IN 1981 AND THE CAR STILL LOOKS THE SAME TODAY :0







TALK ABOUT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2009, 08:07 PM~14267279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sweet


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2009, 04:47 PM~14265104
> *GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE NOW SOLD.....YOU SNOSE YOU LOSE......


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2009, 08:07 PM~14267279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK REALLY FAMILAR TO ME....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2009, 08:07 PM~14267279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im jealous  










:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2009, 08:33 PM~14267577
> *THOSE LOOK REALLY FAMILAR TO ME....
> *


 :nono: these were on my 66


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2009, 10:51 PM~14269165
> *:nono: these were on my 66
> *


my bad there cokers..........right?


----------



## SAUL

yup they are cokers thats why the white wall is nice and white


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2009, 08:13 AM~14271394
> *yup they are cokers thats why the white wall is nice and white
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## robs68

i like my whitewalls....og 5.20 brown


----------



## Eryk

:biggrin: 

































...and the oldschool Trifecta.


----------



## touchdowntodd

Eryk WTF... are those all yours?!?!?!

fuck... if they are damn...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 23 2009, 02:07 PM~14275105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the oldschool Trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some of those look familiar? :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 23 2009, 04:07 PM~14275105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the oldschool Trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE STASH HOLMES...... :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14275105
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the oldschool Trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.....


----------



## hoppin62

ERYK... call me, your PM box is full


----------



## robs68

OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK

What's up Rick :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484287


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:09 AM~14293135
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> What's up Rick :wave:
> *



Hey EZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking

WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKE FAMILIA.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14296677
> *WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKE FAMILIA.
> *


Q-vo JR :wave:


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2009, 11:21 PM~14302925
> *Q-vo JR :wave:
> *


What's up Saul.


----------



## droppedltd

Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). 67 Caprice "Blu Dream"


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+Jun 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14296677-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP TRU SPOKE FAMILIA.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 25 2009, 11:21 PM~14302925
> *Q-vo JR :wave:
> *


:wave: whats up homies


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 27 2009, 12:06 AM~14312997
> *Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). 67 Caprice "Blu Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 67


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Awesome....great pic!!


----------



## droppedltd

Thnx.....and still has the ko's for those rims :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 26 2009, 11:06 PM~14312997
> *Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). 67 Caprice "Blu Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the screen doors on the houses.. now those are OG!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2009, 11:32 AM~14314786
> *I love the screen doors on the houses.. now those are OG!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 27 2009, 11:33 AM~14314791
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## robs68

i miss my 68.....its gonna be better than the pic....imperial matieral rolling on trus soon.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sand1

trus are for ****


----------



## hoppin62

:uh:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

:uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 27 2009, 04:19 PM~14316184
> *trus are for ****
> *


say homie thats realy starting to get realy old now with your comments, :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

whats up saul :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14318061
> *say homie thats realy starting to get realy old now with your comments, :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## hoppin62

Ok guys... and girls if there are any in here :biggrin: 
I am looking for some *straight 3 bar ko's * like these with the smooth dome. They spin on like the 2 bar smooth ko's. If you have some or find some... I will buy them from you. Thanks.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 27 2009, 12:06 AM~14312997
> *Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). 67 Caprice "Blu Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14318193
> *Ok guys... and girls if there are any in here  :biggrin:
> I am looking for some straight 3 bar ko's  like these with the smooth dome. They spin on like the 2 bar smooth ko's. If you have some or find some... I will buy them from you. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are gonna be a mother fukkker...to find...are they for astros? or rockets?


----------



## robs68

i had to post this model being built....got it from the model car section...old school


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14316076
> *i miss my 68.....its gonna be better than the pic....imperial matieral rolling on trus soon.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Them aint Tru's??...why is it here...GAY!
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14322463
> *Them aint Tru's??...why is it here...GAY!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14321294
> *those are gonna be a mother fukkker...to find...are they for astros? or rockets?
> *


Tru-Spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 27 2009, 12:06 AM~14312997
> *Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). 67 Caprice "Blu Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

this car pulled up to the napa store i work at and right away i noticed da rims! fucker even had a nardi steering wheel!


----------



## servant of christ

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1243892679.html
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14330467
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1243892679.html
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Someone must have bought alot of them and are selling them now. :dunno:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

What are the best (hardest to find) Tru Spoke knock offs or caps?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14239736
> *this one belongs here my LTD on tru spokes and 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it..


----------



## robs68

the spin on ones...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2009, 11:40 AM~14328679
> *this car pulled up to the napa store i work at and right away i noticed da rims! fucker even had a nardi steering wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've never liked these...a guy down the street has one & i got a buddy who works out of the shop in Syracuse..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2009, 10:40 AM~14328679
> *this car pulled up to the napa store i work at and right away i noticed da rims! fucker even had a nardi steering wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a chanates ride....lols.... :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 07:58 PM~14335174
> *looks like a chanates ride....lols.... :0
> *



NOPE ITS MISSING THE VOGUES :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> this car pulled up to the napa store i work at and right away i noticed da rims! fucker even had a nardi steering wheel!
> 
> Sup man you get those tru's on your caddy?


----------



## elspock84

> this car pulled up to the napa store i work at and right away i noticed da rims! fucker even had a nardi steering wheel!
> 
> Sup man you get those tru's on your caddy?
> 
> 
> 
> nope not yet still fucking wit the paint. and tryin to save up for the 520s
Click to expand...


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

Happy 4th Familia. Enjoy the days festivities and stay safe.


----------



## SAUL

happy 4th of july to all my tru =familia


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jul 4 2009, 09:24 AM~14379216-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th Familia. Enjoy the days festivities and stay safe.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 10:45 AM~14379690
> *happy 4th of july to all my tru =familia
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jul 4 2009, 01:00 PM~14380430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY 4TH TO ALL YOU TOO


----------



## Guest

Happy 4 of July...
I have any info on this topic or if you guys know that there still making Tru- Spokes. I was reading there website. Here is there website.
http://www.truespoke.net/index.html


----------



## ceez6d5

hey yall was woderin what types of caps i can get for some cragar starwires or if n e of yall have some for sale


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Happy 4th Fam...I'm currently in Florida kicking back for awhile!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 4 2009, 11:06 PM~14382855
> *Happy 4th Fam...I'm currently in Florida kicking back for awhile!
> *


COOL ,BUT YOU PROBABLY PICKING UP MORE TRU'S THAT YOU FOUND IN FLORIDA ,INJOY YOUR VACATION HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 4 2009, 10:06 PM~14382855
> *Happy 4th Fam...I'm currently in Florida kicking back for awhile!
> *


Enjoy all the bikinis for me!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

in oregon

http://bend.craigslist.org/pts/1254494705.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/1254229469.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2009, 06:14 PM~14387100
> *in oregon
> 
> http://bend.craigslist.org/pts/1254494705.html
> *


now you know noone here has that kind of money.....lols...$500 and below only


----------



## MR.59

someone found a set of 14x7 true spokes at the goldenwest swapmeet over the weekend
$100.00 for all


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 6 2009, 12:31 PM~14393892
> *someone  found a set of  14x7 true spokes at the goldenwest swapmeet over the weekend
> $100.00 for all
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 6 2009, 01:31 PM~14393892
> *someone  found a set of  14x7 true spokes at the goldenwest swapmeet over the weekend
> $100.00 for all
> *


IS THIS SWAPT MEET ONES A MONTH ,


----------



## robs68

wow..........$100


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 6 2009, 02:49 PM~14394004
> *IS THIS SWAPT MEET ONES A MONTH ,
> *


it`s at the local college everyweekend
a friend phoned me to tell me they were over there, but they were gone.
all 4 for 100.00


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 6 2009, 05:29 PM~14395982
> *it`s at the local college everyweekend
> a friend phoned me to tell me they were over there, but they were gone.
> all 4 for  100.00
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 AM~14391877
> *now you know noone here has that kind of money.....lols...$500 and below only
> *



I LIKE TO KEEP MY MONEY CIRCULATING WITHIN LOWRIDERS, SO THATS WHERE I SPEND MY MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jul 6 2009, 04:29 PM~14395982-->
> 
> 
> 
> it`s at the local college everyweekend
> a friend phoned me to tell me they were over there, but they were gone.
> all 4 for  100.00
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Jul 6 2009, 12:31 PM~14393892
> *someone  found a set of  14x7 true spokes at the goldenwest swapmeet over the weekend
> $100.00 for all
> *


that person your talking about is one of my friends. He called me last night to tell the good find he found at the college.. I found a few good thing there in the pass but not as lucky as he did...


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14398757
> *I LIKE TO KEEP MY MONEY CIRCULATING WITHIN LOWRIDERS, SO THATS WHERE I SPEND MY MONEY :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2009, 12:42 AM~14400079
> *that person your talking about is one of my friends. He called me last night to tell the good find he found at the college.. I found a few good thing there in the pass but not as lucky as he did...
> *


how clean were these wheels any pics


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2009, 06:49 AM~14400929
> *how clean were these wheels any pics
> *


Dont matter at that price its a score regardless :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 7 2009, 07:51 AM~14401199
> *Dont matter at that price its a score regardless :biggrin:
> *


tru :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: Q-Vo Gente :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14430489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 09:16 PM~14430489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

i cant stand fords but damn it something bout ltds, t-birds and lincolns. just make me want one. probably one of the best 70s cars built.


----------



## SAUL

THANKS YOU GUYS


----------



## Bigsmooth

Those tires dope, can't wait to get a set


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14430489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I WAS GONNA GET ONE OF THOSE LAST YR IT WAS CREAME YELLOW.....MY LADY THOUGHT I WAS STUPID.... CALLED ME MICHAEL DOUGLAS STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO :cheesy: SHES LUCKY I LIKED THAT SHOW  IMMA SHOW HER THIS PIC


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14430489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE SWEET LTD :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pts/1264445500.html


----------



## SAUL

THE LTD CRUSING VAN NUYS BLVD


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 11 2009, 07:45 PM~14442960
> *THE LTD CRUSING VAN NUYS BLVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click save  

I'm framing this picture :cheesy:


----------



## 66KAYNE

se mira chingon saul........


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 11 2009, 11:45 AM~14442960
> *THE LTD CRUSING VAN NUYS BLVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass Saul.The best part other then the whole picture is the fact you have the 70's blue and yellow plates on her. :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 11:16 PM~14430489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have been a devoted Chevy man since I can remember but there is something about LTD's from 74-78 that would make me cross into the Ford Zone. This LTD is looking nice. Props to you Saul. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

thank you guys


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 11 2009, 12:17 PM~14443621
> *I have been a devoted Chevy man since I can remember but there is something about LTD's from 74-78 that would make me cross into the Ford Zone. This LTD is looking nice. Props to you Saul. :thumbsup:
> *


BIG BIG PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/1266160420.html


----------



## SAUL

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1266958341.html


----------



## leo161

anybody got some hubs for sale :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/pts/1248709332.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1264838467.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/pts/1262244998.html


----------



## joesimpala

I just pick a set tru spokes need cleaning I think they are 15inch wanted 14inch think these would look ok on a 64 impala?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14456941
> *I just pick a set tru spokes need cleaning I think they are 15inch wanted 14inch think these would look ok on a 64 impala?
> *


15 inch will look too big. 14's on a '64 is already pushing it in my opinion.


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 13 2009, 10:11 AM~14456957
> *15 inch will look too big. 14's on a '64 is already pushing it in my opinion.
> *


ahh I grabbed them they were only 15 bucks just need a good cleaning


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 07:15 PM~14457012
> *ahh I grabbed them they were only 15 bucks just need a good cleaning
> *


Nice!

You could always have them made into 14's


----------



## joesimpala

I'll post a pic later does it cost alot to have them made into 14's?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 AM~14457089
> *I'll post a pic later does it cost alot to have them made into 14's?
> *


about $1200


----------



## joesimpala




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Those look like 14"


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 12 2009, 11:38 PM~14453894
> *anybody got some hubs for sale :biggrin:
> *


Yup...I do!!

They sure do look like 14's and damn nice score for 15 bucks!!


----------



## Firefly

Yeah looks like a 14, nice come up for 15 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:45 AM~14442960
> *THE LTD CRUSING VAN NUYS BLVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## joesimpala

Took one to the tire shop they said is a 14" and cleaned one up for me :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Just make sure when you have them mount the tires, have them put the balancing lead on the back


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 12:37 PM~14458507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took one to the tire shop they said is a 14" and cleaned one up for me :biggrin:
> *


NICE,


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 12 2009, 11:18 PM~14453733
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1266958341.html
> *


SOLD 2 ME !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: got dem for 225.00 wit da 3-bar spinner tru=spoke :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 12:37 PM~14458507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took one to the tire shop they said is a 14" and cleaned one up for me :biggrin:
> *


very nice,want to double your money? :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Jul 13 2009, 02:39 PM~14459914
> *SOLD 2 ME !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: got dem for 225.00 wit da 3-bar spinner tru=spoke :biggrin:
> *


PICTURES OR IT NEVER HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

CAN ANY OF YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND OF RIM THIS IS


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14465230
> *CAN ANY OF YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND OF RIM THIS IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah if you can get a close up of the hub


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jul 13 2009, 11:14 PM~14465264
> *yeah if you can get a close up of the hub
> *


OK HOLD ON


----------



## SAUL

they look like mclean lug holes


----------



## ElMonte74'

SORRY THESE ARE THE BEST I CAN DO


----------



## SAUL

ROADSTERS


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2009, 11:48 PM~14465656
> *ROADSTERS
> *


YOU SURE......................OH WAIT I'M TALKING TO THE GURU OF SPOKED RIMS :biggrin: 

COOL I GOT 3 MORE JUST LIKE THEM


----------



## SAUL

THEY LOOK LIKE THEM THOSE WHEELS LOOK GOOD WITH 59 SPINNERS


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2009, 11:57 PM~14465752
> *THEY LOOK LIKE THEM THOSE WHEELS LOOK GOOD WITH 59 SPINNERS
> *


  IF I HADNT GIVEN THEM TO MY HOMIE I WOULD LOOK FOR THEM  :biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala

Ok guys haven't decided if I'm keeping the rims or not but what ever I do they need to be cleaned up the tire shop I think used some type of acid and I read through this thread so whats the deal with lemon juice? What's the best way to clean these bad boys?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 11:30 AM~14470448
> *Ok guys haven't decided if I'm keeping the rims or not but what ever I do they need to be cleaned up the tire shop I think used some type of acid and I read through this thread so whats the deal with lemon juice? What's the best way to clean these bad boys?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 12:30 PM~14470448
> *Ok guys haven't decided if I'm keeping the rims or not but what ever I do they need to be cleaned up the tire shop I think used some type of acid and I read through this thread so whats the deal with lemon juice? What's the best way to clean these bad boys?
> *


the lemon juice is to drink while you work your butt off cleaning the rims :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> the lemon juice is to drink while you work your butt off cleaning the rims :biggrin:
> [/quoteTRUE I DRINK LOTS OF LEMON JUICE WHILE I CLEAN RIMS...... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## joesimpala

Looks like I need alot juice


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14471739
> *Looks like I need alot juice
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2009, 05:01 PM~14460746
> *very nice,want to double your money? :biggrin:
> *


I will go triple the money :0.

None the less great score :thumbsup:


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 14 2009, 04:13 PM~14473082
> *I will go triple the money :0.
> 
> None the less great score :thumbsup:
> *


Always check the Flea markets people don't know what they have


----------



## joesimpala

Ok guys how much lemon juice is this going to take? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2009, 01:42 AM~14400079
> *that person your talking about is one of my friends. He called me last night to tell the good find he found at the college.. I found a few good thing there in the pass but not as lucky as he did...
> *


nice find,,my friend finds all kinds of stuff at that swapmeet, it`s a 2 minute drive from my house, and i never go there,,,, if you ever went there you would know why. but i missed them for 100 bucks. ohwell.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 15 2009, 10:15 PM~14488390
> *Ok guys how much lemon juice is this going to take? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW...thats an unreal score....


----------



## servant of christ

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1269402480.html


----------



## joesimpala

Hey a few of you are interested in the spokes haven't decided to keep or sell but if I sell Saul was the first ask


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 AM~14492326
> *Hey a few of you are interested in the spokes haven't decided to keep or sell but if I sell Saul was the first ask
> *


HE ALWAYS IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2009, 10:54 AM~14492845
> *HE ALWAYS IS!!! :biggrin:
> *



serious : :uh: :


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 AM~14492326
> *Hey a few of you are interested in the spokes haven't decided to keep or sell but if I sell Saul was the first ask
> *


 :around:  :wow:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2009, 11:57 PM~14465752
> *THEY LOOK LIKE THEM THOSE WHEELS LOOK GOOD WITH 59 SPINNERS
> *


hey saul what kind of caps would fit those roadsters





http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/1272178729.html

:uh: :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

any one looking for some standards :0 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1270652565.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:35 PM~14493794
> *:wave:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU%3DSPOKE...7131910006r5180


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:09 PM~14495364
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU%3DSPOKE...7131910006r5180
> *


Shhh I'm high bidder on those


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2009, 04:08 PM~14495347
> *:wave:
> *



It was good meeting you today, Dave. :wave: Take care.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 16 2009, 02:26 PM~14494892
> *hey saul what kind of caps would fit those roadsters
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/1272178729.html
> 
> :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


tru ray mclean tru classic any of those


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 07:12 PM~14496995
> *tru ray mclean tru classic any of those
> *


cool thanks saul :biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 07:26 PM~10791744
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Going through the thread and saw this crazy whats the odds?


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 07:27 PM~10791753
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 16 2009, 03:45 PM~14495708
> *It was good meeting you today, Dave. :wave:  Take care.
> *


THANKS EZ ,SAME HERE AND THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE RIM,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14495697
> *Shhh I'm high bidder on those
> *


OOPPSSSS MY BAD.YOUR SECRET IS SAFE  :biggrin:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:09 PM~14495364
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU%3DSPOKE...7131910006r5180
> *


used to be mine... very clean set. david's a good business man


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 16 2009, 09:09 PM~14497550
> *:0
> *


what happen to it? thats a shame :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Jul 17 2009, 09:59 AM~14502927
> *what happen to it? thats a shame  :uh:
> *


ITS PROBABLY A TOYOTA OR NISSAN BY NOW ,METAL IS SOLD TOO ASIAN INDUSTRY :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 17 2009, 11:11 AM~14504173
> *ITS PROBABLY A TOYOTA OR NISSAN BY NOW ,METAL IS SOLD TOO ASIAN INDUSTRY :angry:
> *


I'm gonna turn Asian... they seem to have it all!! :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14504173
> *ITS PROBABLY A TOYOTA OR NISSAN BY NOW ,METAL IS SOLD TOO ASIAN INDUSTRY :angry:
> *


most of it probably is, the top is still kickin around here somewhere


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jul 17 2009, 01:13 PM~14504205-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna turn Asian... they seem to have it all!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.74_@Jul 17 2009, 01:57 PM~14504685
> *most of it probably is, the top is still kickin around here somewhere
> *


I wonder were :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 17 2009, 12:13 PM~14504205
> *I'm gonna turn Asian... they seem to have it all!!  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE TURNING JAPANISA,TURNING JAPANISA LIKE THE SONG :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 17 2009, 02:15 PM~14505405
> *x2 :biggrin:
> I wonder were :scrutinize: :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=488064&st=0


----------



## Psycho631

what cars did these originaly come from?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any new pics???


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here are a few of my Tru Spoke 3 bar knock off's. :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 17 2009, 11:16 PM~14509465
> *Here are a few of my Tru Spoke 3 bar knock off's.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HATE YOU J/K :tears: NICE COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Hahaha. Thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jul 17 2009, 11:36 PM~14509600
> *I HATE YOU J/K :tears: NICE COLLECTION :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

OK WHOS GONNA BE AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW TOMORROW? WE STILL ON FOR THE TRU PIC?


----------



## SAUL

I WILL


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2009, 08:10 PM~14514433
> *OK WHOS GONNA BE AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW TOMORROW? WE STILL ON FOR THE TRU PIC?
> *


sorry homies,i got to finish working on my truck, :angry:


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 16 2009, 02:26 PM~14494892
> *hey saul what kind of caps would fit those roadsters
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/1272178729.html
> 
> :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


I bought these wheels today for $180 What caps do these take !! they have 62 impala spinners !!
Here is a pic on the rear of my 64 Wagon !!!


----------



## solo20

i know i asked befor and sombody posted 1 64 on tru's iam not sure if i should run trus on my 64 can someone post a couple pics of 64 on tru's


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jul 19 2009, 12:35 AM~14515701
> *I bought these wheels today for $180 What caps do these take !! they have 62 impala spinners !!
> Here is a pic on the rear of my 64 Wagon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look like standard appliance you can run some 3 bars that are on ebay all the time or look for the cool 3 bars with the A on them or the regular caps with the A on them nice wheels though need better pics to tell for sure.


----------



## elnutty

I don't have a good close up from today !!


----------



## SAUL

there tru spokes


----------



## elnutty

What caps do these Take ??? I think these are from the 80's


----------



## lodirty

:uh: japs


----------



## elnutty

they are made in the u.s.a


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jul 19 2009, 08:48 PM~14521231
> *What caps do these Take ??? I think these are from the 80's
> *



same caps as the huge hoard stash posted above, ^^^^


Nice wagon your definatly headed in the right direction,, is that juice or air?


----------



## elnutty

air!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

good seeing you today SAUL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 19 2009, 09:37 PM~14521776
> *good seeing you today SAUL
> *


same here SUPREME  it was hot out there :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jul 19 2009, 11:06 PM~14521440
> *they are made in the u.s.a
> *


not you homie was a replay about the car with the missing top. sorry


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 19 2009, 10:39 PM~14522350
> *same here SUPREME  it was hot out there :biggrin:
> *


Que Onda Saul you seen my cars in the show yesterday.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 19 2009, 09:39 PM~14522350
> *same here SUPREME  it was hot out there :biggrin:
> *



IM USE TO IT, WE'VE HAD THAT KINDA HEAT FOR A MONTH NOW. 112 TODAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 20 2009, 04:13 PM~14528812
> *Que Onda Saul you seen my cars in the show yesterday.
> *


simon JR ay estavan nomas tu faltaste how was your trip down south hope you had a good time


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14534139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 20 2009, 11:11 PM~14534139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: I LIKE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 20 2009, 06:53 PM~14530844
> *
> *


here you go for your monte http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1280465130.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 20 2009, 11:11 PM~14534139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ltd looks nice saul.wish i could have been there,at the imperials,what was a days job on my truck turn out to be three day :angry: :angry:


----------



## streetsupraz

I was wondering if any one could tell me what kind of wheels these are? The first set came off my '90 fleetwood. The second set I picked up today. Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

second set looks to be appliance fine wires.


----------



## Freddy78




----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 23 2009, 02:25 PM~14562132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 23 2009, 02:25 PM~14562132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice johnny


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14562132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM SHE LOOKS FINE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Proper...nice job!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 23 2009, 03:29 PM~14562855
> *NICE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Junior


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 23 2009, 02:25 PM~14562132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :yes: :h5:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 23 2009, 02:25 PM~14562132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADASS RV....NICE :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 23 2009, 05:29 PM~14562855
> *NICE. :thumbsup:
> *



SUP HOMIES...I havent been in here in a while...AHHH is that the same T-TOP off the wreck from the junk yard pic's ?? IF so u did a hell of a job....


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jul 24 2009, 03:25 PM~14573215
> *SUP HOMIES...I havent been in here in a while...AHHH is that the same T-TOP off the wreck from the junk yard pic's ??  IF so  u did a hell of a job....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 24 2009, 02:07 PM~14572365
> *THATS A BADASS RV....NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1288762982.html
cheapest tru spokes ive seen....


----------



## SAUL

here is the deal Boman color bar with Boman reverb and under dash Boman 8 track for 1,000


----------



## SAUL

this one for $900


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2009, 10:22 PM~14582160
> *here is the deal Boman color bar with Boman reverb and under dash Boman 8 track for 1,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE NICE "OLD SCHOOL AMMO!!
I`D WOULD "ONLY" CONSIDER SELLING THOSE SKINNY 5.20`S WITH 100 SPOKES TO MOVE INTO THESE!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 25 2009, 05:51 PM~14580579
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1288762982.html
> cheapest tru spokes ive seen....
> *


THE ONES FOR 100.00 BEAT THAT DEAL


----------



## robs68

WHO SAYS I WONT GET THEM FOR THAT SAME PRICE? :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 26 2009, 09:26 AM~14584613
> *THESE ARE NICE "OLD SCHOOL AMMO!!
> I`D WOULD "ONLY" CONSIDER SELLING THOSE SKINNY  5.20`S WITH 100 SPOKES TO MOVE INTO THESE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets work a deal MR.59


----------



## robs68

whoa????????you need to talk to me saul if you want nos 520s i got 11 of them...


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: TALK TO ME


----------



## robs68

:rant:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 24 2009, 03:07 PM~14572365
> *THATS A BADASS RV....NICE :biggrin:
> *


Put that on some Tru's then your really saying something!!!

Whats up fam?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14585056
> *whoa????????you need to talk to me saul if you want nos 520s i got 11 of them...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 26 2009, 01:59 PM~14586131
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14586262
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT`S BIG RYAN!
sold a few cars,,,now i`m tring to get a few more gone to get started on the "newest" project.
how have you been doing? staying out of the heat i hope!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 26 2009, 03:31 PM~14586291
> *WHAT`S BIG RYAN!
> sold a few cars,,,now i`m tring to get a few more gone to get started on the "newest" project.
> how have you been doing? staying out of the heat i hope!
> *



is that green sled yours?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14582160
> *here is the deal Boman color bar with Boman reverb and under dash Boman 8 track for 1,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14582426
> *this one for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 26 2009, 02:31 PM~14586291
> *WHAT`S BIG RYAN!
> sold a few cars,,,now i`m tring to get a few more gone to get started on the "newest" project.
> how have you been doing? staying out of the heat i hope!
> *


ITS 9 30 AND 105 RIGHT NOW :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14586301
> *is that green sled yours?
> *


SOLD HER LAST YEAR, SHOULD HAVE KEPT HER!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ttt


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Awesome pics right there!! Thanks for sharing holmes!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice you just get them redone?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14611259
> *damn nice  you just get them redone?
> *


Thanks.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE WHEELS BROTHER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eurocabi

Damn, those look good!


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass.


----------



## SAUL

:0 NICE


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Only Way, The Tru Spoke way. :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 30 2009, 06:32 PM~14632492
> *The Only Way, The  Tru Spoke way. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

CHECKING IN  SAMMY WHERE YOU AT? SAUL ANYTHING NEW?...LIKE WE GOTTA ASK :biggrin: DDR WHATS ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK? CANT FORGET ROB WHERE YOU AT? HITTIN THAT '68 HARD?


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 30 2009, 10:27 PM~14634631
> *:wave:
> *


ssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!!!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 30 2009, 07:32 PM~14632492
> *The Only Way, The  Tru Spoke way. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14611119
> *Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY RIMS ARE NEXT.......COMING SOON NEXT WEEK HOPEFULLY.....WILL BE MOUNTED ON NOS 520s  WILL POST PICS.... :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 2 2009, 01:00 AM~14650676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this car.............


----------



## escobars-048

what up Saul its Sal with the falcon I'm selling my 4 lug tru spokes hit me up if anybody is intrested 400 obo thanks.. SFV area pick up only don't know how to post pics but can email..


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 2 2009, 02:00 AM~14650676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14612355
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck yeah


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by escobars-048_@Aug 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14653387
> *what up Saul its Sal with the falcon I'm selling my 4 lug tru spokes hit me up if anybody is intrested 400 obo thanks.. SFV area pick up only don't know how to post pics but can email..
> *


heres your pics homie nice looking rims good luck on the sale stick to $400 and youll get it....these are way better than sum shitty rims posted on here.... :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14653995
> *heres your pics homie nice looking rims good luck on the sale stick to $400 and youll get it....these are way better than sum shitty rims posted on here.... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt tod always crying about finding rims for his falcon? heres your chance


----------



## 66KAYNE

good luck on the sale homie..... there nice :thumbsup:


----------



## escobars-048

thanks alot tru spoke familia for helping me out ....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by escobars-048_@Aug 2 2009, 06:47 PM~14654634
> *thanks alot tru spoke familia for helping me out ....
> *


 :biggrin: no problem ive never seen 4 lug trus kinda new to me....


----------



## ElMonte74'

check out this out my jefes homie' car


































































this is my first time seeing a set of trus in person :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2009, 12:35 AM~14650320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that impalas clean


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14668243
> *check out this out my jefes homie' car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first time seeing a set of trus in person :cheesy:
> *


Bel Air hardtop also


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14654051
> *isnt tod always crying about finding rims for his falcon? heres your chance
> *



falcon? wtf... 

hell naw homie i got a galaxie, i need 5 lug

ive passed on some, still lookin for the right deal.. til then its supremes or xlace Z's depending on my feelings that day


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 4 2009, 09:13 AM~14670009
> *Bel Air hardtop also
> *


:yes: :biggrin: he drives it every day :cheesy: :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 4 2009, 12:56 PM~14672469
> *falcon? wtf...
> 
> hell naw homie i got a galaxie, i need 5 lug
> 
> ive passed on some, still lookin for the right deal.. til then its supremes or xlace Z's depending on my feelings that day
> *


my bad homie.....  i figured it would be 4 since its a small car?


----------



## touchdowntodd

galaxie is big as an impala homie


----------



## playamade

i just got me a set of trus.....i traded two pro hopper dumps for them.... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Aug 5 2009, 01:09 AM~14674373
> *i just got me a set of trus.....i traded two pro hopper dumps for them.... :biggrin:
> *


Now that's a deal!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

how do you tighten the spokes, what kind of tool do i need does every single spoke need to be tight? a lot were lose and made my wheel wabble i tightened most the spokes it stopped wabble but a lot of the spokes are still loose i cant get to them with pliers :uh: WHAT DO I DO? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 4 2009, 07:53 PM~14677432
> *how do you tighten the spokes, what kind of tool do i need does every single spoke need to be tight? a lot were lose and made my wheel wabble i tightened most the spokes it stopped wabble but a lot of the spokes are still loose i cant get to them with pliers :uh: WHAT DO I DO? :dunno:
> *




TAKE THEM TO WIRE WHEEL KING(OLD ZENITH IN CAMPBELL) TO GET RETRUED. DOING IT YOURSELF IS NOT A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14677565
> *TAKE THEM TO WIRE WHEEL KING(OLD ZENITH IN CAMPBELL) TO GET RETRUED. DOING IT YOURSELF IS NOT A GOOD IDEA.
> *


 where is cambell? im in sacramento ca im not sure how much this would cost me im thinking of buying a new rim


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

NEAR SAN JOSE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer+Aug 4 2009, 08:56 PM~14678277-->
> 
> 
> 
> where is cambell? im in sacramento ca im not sure how much this would cost me im thinking of buying a new rim
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 4 2009, 08:58 PM~14678314
> *NEAR SAN JOSE
> *



 JUST LOOK HERE IN THE WHEEL SECTION HE HAS A THREAD AND HIS INFO IS POSTED


----------



## robs68

i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
































note:bead is damaged in this tire should still hold air or just stick a tube in it  








might sell these if some makes me a good offer on them 4 nos 520s 2 of them still have the blue film on the w.w and stickers also this set comes with a semi used tire for a spare.... :biggrin: 
















and got 3 nos blems as well for spares.....








all prices are firm so if you can afford to roll og 520s goto coker.com  
thanks for looking.... :0


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE GOOD JUST FOR A TRAILER QUEEN IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR LIKE I DO I GO WITH COKER WHY SPEND DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF MONEY ON SOME TIRES THAT ARE NOT GOING TO LAST LONG IF YOU ROLL ON THEM ALOT NOT HATIN ON YOUR SALE ROB DO YOUR THING I STILL THINK COKER IS A NICE TIRE ONLY ON 14S 13S LOOK LIKE SHIT JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 5 2009, 12:45 PM~14683997
> *THESE ARE GOOD JUST FOR A TRAILER QUEEN IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR LIKE I DO I GO WITH COKER WHY SPEND DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF MONEY ON SOME TIRES THAT ARE NOT GOING TO LAST LONG IF YOU ROLL ON THEM ALOT NOT HATIN ON YOUR SALE ROB DO YOUR THING I STILL THINK COKER IS A NICE TIRE ONLY ON 14S 13S LOOK LIKE SHIT JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

i came across this vid of a early 70s monte on tru's scraping check it out :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p66CTCyrTq4


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 5 2009, 01:45 PM~14683997
> *THESE ARE GOOD JUST FOR A TRAILER QUEEN IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR LIKE I DO I GO WITH COKER WHY SPEND DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF MONEY ON SOME TIRES THAT ARE NOT GOING TO LAST LONG IF YOU ROLL ON THEM ALOT NOT HATIN ON YOUR SALE ROB DO YOUR THING I STILL THINK COKER IS A NICE TIRE ONLY ON 14S 13S LOOK LIKE SHIT JUST MY 2CENTS
> *



Old tires with a busted bead is like a 300lb call girl in a spandex body suit...Bound to BLOW regardless :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 5 2009, 07:20 PM~14688569
> *Old tires with a busted bead is like a 300lb call girl in a spandex body suit...Bound to BLOW regardless :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hmmmm sounds like someone is speaking on experience....and im talking about the fat bitch ont 5.20s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


sup DDR whats new? or should i say anything new? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 5 2009, 01:45 PM~14683997
> *THESE ARE GOOD JUST FOR A TRAILER QUEEN IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR LIKE I DO I GO WITH COKER WHY SPEND DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF MONEY ON SOME TIRES THAT ARE NOT GOING TO LAST LONG IF YOU ROLL ON THEM ALOT NOT HATIN ON YOUR SALE ROB DO YOUR THING I STILL THINK COKER IS A NICE TIRE ONLY ON 14S 13S LOOK LIKE SHIT JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


I agree 1,000% Great for a show car but a not a daily driver. OG 5.20's wear out pretty fast. Good luck on your sale, bro.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 5 2009, 10:47 PM~14689494
> *hmmmm sounds like someone is speaking on experience....and im talking about the fat bitch ont 5.20s :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> sup DDR whats new? or should i say anything new? :biggrin:
> *



LOL...she had a gold grill too that would make any Caddy jealous...Dont make me post pics i'll shut this down!! :biggrin: :0 :0 

Just hustlin dawg..got a little something in works thats str8 off the chain....stay tuned...


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14683558
> *i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note:bead is damaged in this tire should still hold air or just stick a tube in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might sell these if some makes me a good offer on them 4 nos 520s 2 of them still have the blue film on the w.w and stickers also this set comes with a semi used tire for a spare.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got 3 nos blems as well for spares.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all prices are firm so if you can afford to roll og 520s goto coker.com
> thanks for looking.... :0
> *


damm.....just sold all my tires :tears:


----------



## MR.59

:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

:tears: 12 nos 14s and 4 nos 13s :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619+Jul 28 2009, 08:22 PM~14611119-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up everyone... Just got my set. Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. Ill post more pics soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are new dishes right?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2009, 08:29 PM~14633936
> *CHECKING IN   SAMMY WHERE YOU AT? SAUL ANYTHING NEW?...LIKE WE GOTTA ASK :biggrin:  DDR WHATS ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK? CANT FORGET ROB WHERE YOU AT?  HITTIN THAT '68 HARD?
> *


I'm still here...... stealth mode! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 6 2009, 07:23 PM~14697924
> *These are new dishes right?
> I'm still here...... stealth mode!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY???


----------



## robs68

i just caught some pneumonia....slowed me down for a bit.....feeling better and the 68 is gonna do a big push here soon...looking to get the frame redone completley and hydros installed :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 6 2009, 07:19 PM~14698458
> *i just caught some pneumonia....slowed me down for a bit.....feeling better and the 68 is gonna do a big push here soon...looking to get the frame redone completley and hydros installed :0
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:34 PM~14698027
> *WHATS UP SAMMY???
> *


Work, sleep...work, sleep! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14705417
> *Work, sleep...work, sleep!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PsykoHitman

Anybody here have 1 of these for sale


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

what happens if you try to ride with a few loose spokes??


----------



## robs68

you have a flat....or your wheel will fall apart which will lead you to your untimely death....tube it or get a new rim.... :0


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

i was ridin with every single spoke loose on my back rim thought because they were brand new they were good to go of course i didnt know till after the warrenty :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

ANYTHING FOR SALE? WHEN IM BROKE THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING, WHEN I GOT A LIL MONEY THERES NOTHING   :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 7 2009, 07:07 PM~14707709
> *what happens if you try to ride with a few  loose spokes??
> *


Your master cylinder will leak and your horn will honk! Don't do it! :0


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Aug 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14687269-->
> 
> 
> 
> i came across this vid of a early 70s monte on tru's scraping check it out :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p66CTCyrTq4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i posted that video a while back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 PM~14708983
> *Your master cylinder will leak and your horn will honk! Don't do it!  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2009, 11:09 PM~14708572
> *ANYTHING FOR SALE? WHEN IM BROKE THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING, WHEN I GOT A LIL MONEY THERES NOTHING     :biggrin:
> *


Yup...what do you want??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 8 2009, 02:15 AM~14709832
> *Yup...what do you want??
> *


what you got??


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 :0 ........... no money


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 8 2009, 11:07 AM~14711285
> *:0  :0  :0 ........... no money
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 8 2009, 11:18 AM~14711631
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I can't buy [email protected]! I'm Broke!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 8 2009, 01:54 PM~14712120
> *I can't buy [email protected]! I'm Broke!!  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT WANT TO BUY [email protected]!!AND IAM NOT BROKE!!! :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Aug 8 2009, 01:15 AM~14709832-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...what do you want??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 8 2009, 03:23 AM~14709954
> *what you got??
> *



lmao boy what the fuck you want :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Just got these Buick Riviera wheel emblems for the center of the extra set of plain 3 bar knock offs. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

are those stickers over the tru spoke script? if so :twak: should of bought the plain aftermarket ones for that....and sold me your 3 tru spoke 3 bars....


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 8 2009, 07:27 PM~14714037
> *are those stickers over the tru spoke script? if so :twak: should of bought the plain aftermarket ones for that....and sold me your 3 tru spoke 3 bars....
> *


Hell No. Who whould cover up a original Tru Spoke knock off. That was a extra set of *plain* knock offs i had.


----------



## robs68

SUPREME69 i know you love these white walls i hope they arent small engouh for you.... :biggrin: http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pts/1312299560.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 8 2009, 08:29 PM~14714052
> *Hell No. Who whould cover up a original Tru Spoke knock off. That was a extra set of plain knock offs i had.
> *


 :0 at a boy..... :0


----------



## robs68

is pomona next sunday?16th? if so who will be there....saul ill be in califas and iam leaving sunday so on the way out ill check out the swap meet see what i can $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ buy $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 8 2009, 07:30 PM~14714054
> *SUPREME69 i know you love these white walls i hope they arent small engouh for you.... :biggrin: http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pts/1312299560.html
> *



HATER!!! I KNOW YOU REALLY WANNA RUN THOSE ON YOUR 68  :biggrin: ITS OKAY TO LIKE FAT WHITES BUT DAMN ROB THOSE ARE EVEN BIG FOR MY LIKING :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14714020
> *Just got these Buick Riviera wheel emblems for the center of the extra set of plain 3 bar knock offs. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Righteous!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14714020
> *Just got these Buick Riviera wheel emblems for the center of the extra set of plain 3 bar knock offs. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...beat me too it  i just ordered my riv chips yesterday :angry:


----------



## SAUL

i wont be at pomona this month u guys can take advantage


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2009, 10:51 PM~14715198
> *i wont be at pomona this month u guys can take advantage
> *



BLUFFER :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I WILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR THIS STUFF FOR ME SINCE SAT SO WATCH OUT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 8 2009, 08:19 PM~14713978
> *lmao boy what the fuck you want :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID, WHAT YOU GOT?? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2009, 11:51 PM~14715198
> *i wont be at pomona this month u guys can take advantage
> *


YEAH RIGHT!! :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 8 2009, 08:47 PM~14714187
> *is pomona next sunday?16th? if so who will be there....saul ill be in califas and iam leaving sunday so on the way out ill check out the swap meet see what i can $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ buy $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


yes its the 16th


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619+Aug 8 2009, 09:25 PM~14714020-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these Buick Riviera wheel emblems for the center of the extra set of plain 3 bar knock offs. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those look bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Aug 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14714054
> *SUPREME69 i know you love these white walls i hope they arent small engouh for you.... :biggrin: http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pts/1312299560.html
> *


those are to fucking big :thumbsdown:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 9 2009, 10:44 AM~14716778
> *LIKE I SAID, WHAT YOU GOT?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2009, 11:40 AM~14716753
> *I WILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR THIS STUFF FOR ME SINCE SAT SO WATCH OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2009, 10:40 AM~14716753
> *I WILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR THIS STUFF FOR ME SINCE SAT SO WATCH OUT :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14714020
> *Just got these Buick Riviera wheel emblems for the center of the extra set of plain 3 bar knock offs. Let me know what you think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen those decals on ebay. They look pretty good.

To bad you will replacing those with IMPERIALS San Diego chips :biggrin:

I just got the call my Tru Spokes for my Riviera are finally done :uh: 

Gonna pick them up this week and mount up the 5 20's!


----------



## SAUL

:0 LOTS OF PEOPLE GETTING TRUS THESE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i know.....mine are finally done aswell.....ill be picking mine up this sat.... :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 10 2009, 11:50 AM~14725613
> *I seen those decals on ebay. They look pretty good.
> 
> To bad you will replacing those with IMPERIALS San Diego chips :biggrin:
> 
> I just got the call my Tru Spokes for my Riviera are finally done :uh:
> 
> Gonna pick them up this week and mount up the 5 20's!
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 10 2009, 12:44 PM~14726102
> *i know.....mine are finally done aswell.....ill be picking mine up this sat.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 10 2009, 10:50 AM~14725613
> *I seen those decals on ebay. They look pretty good.
> 
> To bad you will replacing those with IMPERIALS San Diego chips :biggrin:
> 
> I just got the call my Tru Spokes for my Riviera are finally done :uh:
> 
> Gonna pick them up this week and mount up the 5 20's!
> *


That's right.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> lucky mofos


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2009, 12:30 PM~14725964
> *:0 LOTS OF PEOPLE GETTING TRUS THESE DAYS :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 8 2009, 02:54 PM~14712120
> *I can't buy [email protected]! I'm Broke!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: So how are you going to pay for the chain wheel? :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale

How much does it generally cost to get a set of 14x7 tru spokes rebuilt?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 10:04 AM~14735741
> *:dunno: So how are you going to pay for the chain wheel? :biggrin:
> *


I got your money put aside Ez!!! :biggrin: You ready?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 11 2009, 02:19 PM~14736999
> *I got your money put aside Ez!!!  :biggrin:  You ready?
> *


    Maybe soon. I'll let you know. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 11 2009, 11:27 AM~14735934
> *How much does it generally cost to get a set of 14x7 tru spokes rebuilt?
> *


$1000-$1200 :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14737636
> *$1000-$1200 :biggrin:
> *


thanks, where is the best place to get them done?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 8 2009, 09:45 PM~14714527
> *HATER!!! I KNOW YOU REALLY WANNA RUN THOSE ON YOUR 68   :biggrin: ITS OKAY TO LIKE FAT WHITES BUT DAMN ROB THOSE ARE EVEN BIG FOR MY LIKING :biggrin:
> *


how about these white walls? i know these are very popular in the north... :biggrin: 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1318123257.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1313797484.html
standard trus.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

that spinner is the shit :cheesy:


----------



## Eurocabi

Hey Saul, lets see those Trus shining on the Blvd tomorrow night


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pts/1317560629.html :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 11 2009, 07:03 PM~14741213
> *how about these white walls? i know these are very popular in the north... :biggrin:
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1318123257.html
> *



i know what it is rob, you have grown fond of the FAT WHITES and you dont know how to deal with it huh? :biggrin: :biggrin: call me ill help you through this :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 12 2009, 10:16 AM~14746374
> *i know what it is rob, you have grown fond of the FAT WHITES and you dont know how to deal with it huh? :biggrin:  :biggrin: call me ill help you through this :biggrin:
> *


nice....thanks......


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 12 2009, 10:05 AM~14746863
> *nice....thanks......
> *



anything to help out :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale




----------



## Bigsmooth

Figured they look better on the caddy instead of in the closet pissin my wife off. . .

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

:biggrin: gettin my loose spokes trued to the bone on friday, putten them on that same day, ridin em that same day!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 12 2009, 06:20 PM~14750067
> *:biggrin: gettin my loose spokes trued to the bone on friday, putten them on that same day, ridin em that same day!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

You need to let the silicone set for at least a day. Riding them freshly trued could cause grave danger. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 12 2009, 02:04 PM~14749158
> *Figured they look better on the caddy instead of in the closet pissin my wife off. . .
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



hmmm are our ladies related? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 12 2009, 04:04 PM~14749158
> *Figured they look better on the caddy instead of in the closet pissin my wife off. . .
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU......... :angry:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thanks fellas


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 12 2009, 04:04 PM~14749158
> *Figured they look better on the caddy instead of in the closet pissin my wife off. . .
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Reminds me of the good old days when Whittier Blvd in ELA was the place to be in SoCal. Everyone rolled on Cragars and Tru's


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2009, 12:30 PM~14725964
> *:0 LOTS OF PEOPLE GETTING TRUS THESE DAYS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mclover2

I can check in every once in a while and say hi


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 12 2009, 04:04 PM~14749158
> *Figured they look better on the caddy instead of in the closet pissin my wife off. . .
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they rub in the back?????


----------



## Bigsmooth

NO RUB!
No mod on the inner fenders I took off the 3/4 inch spacers that come on the tru's and used a 5/16 spacer instead, I also had to knock the little wieghts or balancer deals off of the drums. I'm going to pull the rear springs out today or tomorrow to cut a couple inches off them so I'll check to see if it can lay out while I have them out!!


----------



## mclover2

Hmmm.... I wanna see the pics of it draggin bumper when you post, real nice cadi bro.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Aug 13 2009, 03:37 PM~14760883
> *Hmmm.... I wanna see the pics of it draggin bumper when you post, real nice cadi bro.
> *



I've owned it since January, and other than sneakin it home in between snow storms. 
The other day when I put the tru's on is the first time I've drivin it, and all I could think about when the sun went down is layin some sparks !!!! 

I have never even washed the car before, I bought it from a classic car showroom and its just been marinating in the garage.


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice caddy smooth looks good on them trus


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

nothin better than a cadi on tru's :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 13 2009, 08:35 PM~14764035
> *nothin better than a cadi on tru's  :biggrin:
> *


YES THERE IS.....A CHEVY CAPRICE OR IMPALA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 13 2009, 08:41 PM~14764130
> *YES THERE IS.....A CHEVY CAPRICE OR IMPALA :0  :biggrin:
> *



FUGGEDABOUTIT . . . . . iss got mo powa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtgdZ8jhhdA


----------



## robs68

IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 14 2009, 05:31 PM~14773135
> *IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: 
your rims look bad ass Rob.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 14 2009, 06:31 PM~14773135
> *IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your Welcome.


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 14 2009, 05:31 PM~14773135
> *IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTMFT


----------



## robs68

saul......iam dont have any tru ray caps or medallions :thumbsdown: but iam almost there with my tru spoke donuts and 3bars....  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:0 BOMAN REPRODUCTION COLOR BARS :biggrin:


----------



## eldiablos74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 14 2009, 07:31 PM~14773135
> *IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did that run???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 13 2009, 03:16 PM~14761225
> *I've owned it since January, and  other than sneakin it home in between snow storms.
> The other day when I put the tru's on is the first time I've drivin it,  and all I could think about when the sun went down is layin some sparks  !!!!
> 
> I have never even washed the car before,  I bought it from a classic car showroom and its just been marinating in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rims and nice rare cadi


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 16 2009, 08:56 PM~14788025
> *how much did that run???
> *


about $300 a rim


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 14 2009, 06:31 PM~14773135
> *IT WAS SO WORTH THE WAIT.....THANKS JL FOR ALL YOUR HELP....  SET OF 5 FULLY RESTORED TRUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 16 2009, 05:49 PM~14786023
> *saul......iam dont have any tru ray caps or medallions  :thumbsdown: but iam almost there with my tru spoke donuts and 3bars....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL STARTER KIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

^^^ Hahaha.


----------



## Eryk

Gotta liquidate some stuff. 

-5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare. 14x7 reversed. Chrome is really nice. Spokes and nipples are almost perfect. No rust. Just a few curb scrapes here and there. Normal for drivers. But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across. No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes. 3 two bar spinners included. No tires. $500 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.

-Set of Tru Classics. 14x7 reversed. Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers). They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable. Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice. No rust. Just reseal or run tubes. These shine up nice and look great in person. No tires. $450 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.

-Used 5.20's. 14". Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall. Clean up real good. Rubber is normal. Not as dry as some. Tread is good. 2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front. Beads are good. $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.

Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those. But they've been dismounted from those tires. I'll try to get some better pics.









The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.


----------



## SAUL

ill call u on the 5.20s


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2009, 08:36 PM~14787766
> *:0 BOMAN REPRODUCTION COLOR BARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THOSE LOOK GOOD ???HOW MUCH SAUL


----------



## pauls 1967

GOT TRU RAYS FOR SALE 14X6'S ASKING 700$ BEST OFFER GOT ALL FOUR RIMS ALL TIRES HOLD AIR ALL THEY ARE MISSING ARE THREE CAPS RIM IS A LIL FADED BUT OTHER THEN THAT IN GOOD CONDITION HERE ARE SOME PICS THE TIRES ARE 5.60 TIRES ONE TIRE IS REALLY BAD AND THE OTHER THREE ARE GOOD IF YOU NEED ANYMORE INFO HIT ME UP AT 1-951-452-0481 THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 04:11 PM~14794957
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  $450 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those.  But they've been dismounted from those tires.  I'll try to get some better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 02:11 PM~14794957
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  $450 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those.  But they've been dismounted from those tires.  I'll try to get some better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these still available, i sent a PM but no response


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 16 2009, 04:49 PM~14786023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale

TTT!


----------



## For Sale

Gotta liquidate some stuff. 

-5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare. 14x7 reversed. Chrome is really nice. Spokes and nipples are almost perfect. No rust. Just a few curb scrapes here and there. Normal for drivers. But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across. No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes. 3 two bar spinners included. No tires. $500 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.

-Set of Tru Classics. 14x7 reversed. Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers). They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable. Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice. No rust. Just reseal or run tubes. These shine up nice and look great in person. No tires. $450 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.

-Used 5.20's. 14". Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall. Clean up real good. Rubber is normal. Not as dry as some. Tread is good. 2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front. Beads are good. $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.

Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those. But they've been dismounted from those tires. I'll try to get some better pics


Has anyone been able to get ahold of this guy??


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I thought is was me and gave up...lmao.



TTT


----------



## Eryk

Shut up and stop cruising on front street Tommy. Talking greezy and shit. Dont even act like I didn't send you that last pm a couple days ago that YOU never responded too. Hahaha. Psh...this fuckin guy... :loco: :biggrin: 

Sorry to a couple of you that I didn't have a chance to respond to. Been trying to get the closeup pics that a few others were waiting on. And to be honest, I only responded to the first 5 or so people that hit me up about these the very first day they were for sale here and on the club messageboard. People responded literally 2 minutes after I posted the ad. First come, first serve. Can't please everyone, apparently.

Here are the closeups. I cleaned these with windex. If there are any little surface rust specks around the lug holes or anything, the lemon juice/tapatio solution will get rid of them.  And for reference, that 3-bar is nos with perfect chrome. So you see how shiny these are. Except for the spare. That one has some chrome chipping off the nipples and a few rust spots on some of the spokes and hub. But it's only a spare.










#1









#2









#3









#4









Little scratch on #2









Spare.










Sammy, 5six Mike, and Abel got first dibs.


----------



## SAUL

nice wheels Eryk


----------



## MR.59

nice!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 22 2009, 09:47 AM~14847085
> *
> Sammy, 5six Mike, and Abel got first dibs.
> 
> *



 
i didn`t even make the list  

good luck on the sale!


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 22 2009, 08:55 AM~14847425
> *
> i didn`t even make the list
> 
> good luck on the sale!
> *


Me either


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

O-yeah Eryk...My BADD!!

Shipping quote is $65. But dont go get a money order yet. I got a local guy who I'm waiting on to call me. He hit me up on the LBCC board first. I'll let you know if he takes them or not.


Key word "I'll let you know" I aint heard shit since..You said in your 2nd paragraph BALLER 1st come 1st serve..So wich is it & whos frontin?? 
I was ready but you answered it well with that 2nd paragraph homie!!
psht..this [email protected] guy!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: hoppin62 :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Eryk

Both sets of rims are sold or pending sale and they buyers know who they are. The 520's should be gone tomorrow at the Starlight show. Good lookin out guys. :h5:

Tommy, as usual, you're an absolute pleasure to deal with. Thanks for reminding me why I get along with you so well.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14848499
> *Both sets of rims are sold or pending sale and they buyers know who they are.  The 520's should be gone tomorrow at the Starlight show.  Good lookin out guys.  :h5:
> 
> Tommy, as usual, you're an absolute pleasure to deal with.  Thanks for reminding me why I get along with you so well.
> *


Wow...we dont hear from you for days but this is the fastest you responded yet..(must have gotten texted) you say everything behind a keyboard & 'the members sections'...what a joke..Its why let a spade be a spade!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 22 2009, 11:36 AM~14848226
> *:biggrin: hoppin62 :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 22 2009, 02:32 PM~14848726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14848909
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I called you back the other day... we keep playing phone tag!


----------



## robs68

why saul?
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1337366540.html


----------



## SAUL

its got to go


----------



## robs68

sell me the cragars....


----------



## SAUL

gimme 3500 and they come with a car :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

not gonna buy a car just for the rims....lols...come on saul sell the rims....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 23 2009, 04:30 PM~14856274
> *gimme 3500 and they come with a  car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Eurocabi

:yes: Cheap at the price people, its Clean!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Aug 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14859398
> *:yes: Cheap at the price people, its Clean!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

I GOT $20 AND SOME FRUIT ROLL UP'S SAUL? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 23 2009, 09:50 PM~14859936
> *I GOT $20 AND SOME FRUIT ROLL UP'S SAUL? :biggrin:
> *


FRUIT ROLL UPS,NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

hey saul trade you 3 baseball card, a pack of gum, roast beef sandwich, pack of nerds, a out of date calender, and a drawing of a spider for it :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 23 2009, 08:52 PM~14859972
> *FRUIT ROLL UPS,NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *



its the kind you peel off the shape and put it on your tongue...way cool :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2009, 08:21 AM~14862314
> *its the kind you peel off the shape and put it on your tongue...way cool :biggrin:
> *


That's at least worth the chain steering wheel. C'mon Saul. Peel off the shapes! :biggrin: 

I wish I had an extra 3900.


----------



## ElMonte74'

what kind of wheels are these

ebay


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 23 2009, 02:06 PM~14855072
> *why saul?
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1337366540.html
> *


[email protected]@CK..i've wanted that car for a longtime...Makes wish i didnt scoop my new ride..KINDA...  But that shit is badass!


----------



## Dysfunctional73

DAMN THATS CHEAP, HOW MANY MILES YOU GOT ON IT?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 24 2009, 08:37 AM~14862489
> *That's at least worth the chain steering wheel.  C'mon Saul.  Peel off the shapes! :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I had an extra 3900.
> *


SHAPES, SAUL WILL LOVE THE SHAPES!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

sammy check it out...pinche chanate.....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1340389366.html :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 24 2009, 07:29 PM~14870045
> *sammy check it out...pinche chanate.....
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1340389366.html :angry:
> *


That guy is a idiot.. he doesn't know what he wants to do! :angry:


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 23 2009, 12:06 PM~14855072
> *why saul?
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1337366540.html
> *


Nice car Saul. Good deal. Are those 14x6 or 7 on the rear? Would 14x7 fit with the stock rearend and skirts?


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 25 2009, 11:44 AM~14875574
> *Nice car Saul. Good deal. Are those 14x6 or 7 on the rear? Would 14x7 fit with the stock rearend and skirts?
> *


Those are 14x6 reversed all the way around. 14x7 can fit, but you have to take all the hardware off the back of the skirt and attach the skirt to the fender lip with sheet metal screws instead. I thought about doing it before I sold that Caprice to Saul. But then I got a crazy good deal on those 14x6 cragars, so I just left it alone.

Any bites yet Saul? If not, can I have my chandelier back? :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 25 2009, 11:53 AM~14876264
> *Those are 14x6 reversed all the way around.  14x7 can fit, but you have to take all the hardware off the back of the skirt and attach the skirt to the fender lip with sheet metal screws instead.  I thought about doing it before I sold that Caprice to Saul.  But then I got a crazy good deal on those 14x6 cragars, so I just left it alone.
> 
> Any bites yet Saul?  If not, can I have my chandelier back? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 25 2009, 12:53 PM~14876264
> *Those are 14x6 reversed all the way around.  14x7 can fit, but you have to take all the hardware off the back of the skirt and attach the skirt to the fender lip with sheet metal screws instead.  I thought about doing it before I sold that Caprice to Saul.  But then I got a crazy good deal on those 14x6 cragars, so I just left it alone.
> 
> Any bites yet Saul?  If not, can I have my chandelier back? :biggrin:
> *


  a couple of people have called they want to see it over the weekend i might just keep it its a very fun car to drive


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1340543444.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

PICKED THESE UP TODAY OKAY DRIVERS......ABOUT TO BE DIPPED IN THE JUICE....   








WILL BE GOING ON EBAY IF NOT SOLD HERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 26 2009, 01:29 PM~14888961
> *PICKED THESE UP TODAY OKAY DRIVERS......ABOUT TO BE DIPPED IN THE JUICE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE GOING ON EBAY IF NOT SOLD HERE..... :biggrin:
> *


PM sent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1342424346.html
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/pts/1327681542.html


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:wave:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 26 2009, 02:29 PM~14888961
> *PICKED THESE UP TODAY OKAY DRIVERS......ABOUT TO BE DIPPED IN THE JUICE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE GOING ON EBAY IF NOT SOLD HERE..... :biggrin:
> *


how much you asking for the trus?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 26 2009, 10:17 PM~14893904
> *how much you asking for the trus?
> *


iam asking $300 obo but these will move fast.....i got them cleaning will post better pics soon


----------



## robs68

:dunno: noone....? :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 26 2009, 02:29 PM~14888961
> *PICKED THESE UP TODAY OKAY DRIVERS......ABOUT TO BE DIPPED IN THE JUICE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE GOING ON EBAY IF NOT SOLD HERE..... :biggrin:
> *


WOW these were the ones on craigslist by your house nice score for what they were asking


----------



## robs68

i got them in the juice saul.....  should be getting a nice shine to them....if i dont sell them ill keep them....


----------



## ElMonte74'

found these at the pawn shop :0 

look like either tru ray or tru classic :0 



















one clean supreme










and used a 5.20


----------



## Eurocabi




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2009, 08:12 AM~14924342
> *found these at the pawn shop :0
> 
> look like either tru ray or tru classic :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one clean supreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and used a 5.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MCleans


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2009, 12:12 AM~14924342
> *found these at the pawn shop :0
> 
> look like either tru ray or tru classic :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one clean supreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and used a 5.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sooo did you get them??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi+Aug 30 2009, 12:30 AM~14924476-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 02:22 AM~14924935
> *MCleans
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 AM~14925482
> *Sooo did you get them??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH I HAD THE MONEY BUT I WS OUT LOOKIN FOR A PRICE FOR A 13 FOR MY MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

CHECK THIS OUT A MODEL CAR WITH A WORKIN COLOR BAR


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2009, 07:52 PM~14926407
> *CHECK THIS OUT A MODEL CAR WITH A WORKIN COLOR BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The homie Jeroen did that 

He's always got the best modelcar shit :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

The is is off the hook!!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2009, 10:52 AM~14926407
> *CHECK THIS OUT A MODEL CAR WITH A WORKIN COLOR BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there you go...for those who are broke and cry about having a color bar maybe just maybe this one might be in your budget.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 31 2009, 08:31 PM~14941525
> *there you go...for those who are broke and cry about having a color bar maybe just maybe this one might be in your budget.... :biggrin:
> *


Now thats funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

on the knock offs 2 say right side 2 say left..which side is the driver side right or left?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Sep 1 2009, 11:12 PM~14955452
> *on the knock offs 2 say right side 2 say left..which side is the driver side right or left?
> *


DRIVER - LEFT

PASS. - RIGHT


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

so on the adapters only the left fit the white ones and the right fit the red ones,correct? or am i wrong?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Sep 2 2009, 06:41 PM~14963188
> *so on the adapters only the left fit the white ones and the right fit the red ones,correct? or am i wrong?
> *


yeah red is right and white is left


----------



## SUPREME69

WHY YOU GUYS TALKING BOUT CHINAS ON THE TRU SPOKE TOPIC?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 2 2009, 08:35 PM~14965081
> *WHY YOU GUYS TALKING BOUT CHINAS ON THE TRU SPOKE TOPIC?
> *


X45 SPOKE :angry:


----------



## elnutty

I'm putting my 14x7 standard trus up for sale 650 o.b.o 








I got these 2 for sale b.o !!







0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1358019026.html somebody go pick them up before i go :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 4 2009, 11:27 AM~14981424
> *:0 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1358019026.html somebody go pick them up before i go :biggrin:
> *



THE POSTING WAS DELETED


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 4 2009, 06:28 PM~14984454
> *THE POSTING WAS DELETED
> *


HE MUST HAVE WENT!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

just score another set of trus....just needed hubs on them to fit my riv :cheesy: traded for stock nos caprice landau hubcaps....


----------



## 80sgroupemember

looking for tru spoke two prong knockoffs one or a full set or any parts


----------



## robs68

SAMMY HIT ME UP....I FOUND ONE OF THESE....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 5 2009, 09:24 PM~14992341
> *SAMMY HIT ME UP....I FOUND ONE OF THESE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll take it if he dont want it..


----------



## elnutty

I saw that the other day !!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14992341
> *SAMMY HIT ME UP....I FOUND ONE OF THESE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its for sammy......if he dont want it its up for grabs....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14992417
> *I'll take it if he dont want it..
> *


thats koo...i wont sell it to you though.... :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 5 2009, 09:24 PM~14992341
> *SAMMY HIT ME UP....I FOUND ONE OF THESE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOT COLD


SHOWER KNOB?


----------



## 69tow

Hey saul,ryan,tom,rob68,mr59,ACCESSORYFREAK,and the rest of you guys that are into the old spoke rims, cleaning out my garage today and thought i would take some pictures.
























These tru rays i got done at galaxy rims.
























These are brand new in the box tru ray cross lace for corvettes.








































This is my tru ray cap collection.


----------



## robs68

so whats the deal are you selling any of this stuff or just show off?


----------



## robs68

how much for these donald?


----------



## robs68

nice....5.60s


----------



## 69tow

This is a set of mccleans
















This is 6 tru ray cross lace.
















This is 6 tru ray straight lace.








Heres a new set of dayton low rider collector 30th anniversery.
















This is a set of 6 inch tru classics.








This is a set of 7 inch tru classics.
















This is a set of tru ray corvette rims








This is a set of 15 inch tru spokes.
























This is a set of 14 by 8 mccleans! check out the hubbs on these.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 6 2009, 03:04 PM~14997213
> *Hey saul,ryan,tom,rob68,mr59,ACCESSORYFREAK,and the rest of you guys that are into the old spoke rims, cleaning out my garage today and thought i would take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tru rays i got done at galaxy rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are brand new in the box tru ray cross lace for corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my tru ray cap collection.
> *


WOW, I THINK SAUL JUST PASSED OUT!!! :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 6 2009, 03:18 PM~14997297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of mccleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 6 tru ray cross lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 6 tru ray straight lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a new set of dayton low rider collector 30th anniversery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 6 inch tru classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 7 inch tru classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of tru ray corvette rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 15 inch tru spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 14 by 8 mccleans! check out the hubbs on these.
> *


YOU KNOW YOUR FUCKING WITH EVERYONES EMOTIONS RIGHT NOW?? :biggrin:


----------



## 69tow

Oh yeah i forgot, i have one last set of tru rays on my 76


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 6 2009, 03:21 PM~14997327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah i forgot, i have one last set of tru rays on my 76
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SAUL

nice collection donald are these the wheels that are for sale


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14996994
> *thats koo...i wont sell it to you though.... :cheesy:
> *


Exactly why certain people got hit off and you got dirt!...

Donald just shut this post down...Off the hook!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 6 2009, 06:18 PM~14997297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of mccleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 6 tru ray cross lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 6 tru ray straight lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a new set of dayton low rider collector 30th anniversery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 6 inch tru classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 7 inch tru classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of tru ray corvette rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 15 inch tru spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a set of 14 by 8 mccleans! check out the hubbs on these.
> *


are the 15's for sale


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 6 2009, 05:27 PM~14998058
> *Exactly why certain people got hit off and you got dirt!...
> 
> Donald just shut this post down...Off the hook!
> *


FCUK YOU TOMMY.......


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14998222
> *FCUK YOU TOMMY.......
> *


LMAO...

You prob dont even have the cap yet like them last 2 tru ray caps you tried to pawn off here...
Your game is wack as [email protected] & why your still strugglin to be something!!

You wanna take another shot??...let me get you a step stool!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 6 2009, 04:19 PM~14997310
> *WOW, I THINK SAUL JUST PASSED OUT!!! :biggrin:  BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU BETTER GO FIND HIS WIFE,,,,,
HE MIGHT NEED MOUTH TO MOUTH,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: 


(we don`t want him to die!)


----------



## MR.59

nice collection donald!
I CAN HELP OUT PACKING SOME OF THE WHEELS AWAY,,,,,
I`LL BE OVER WITH MY TRUCK, WE CAN STORE SOME AT MY HOUSE!


----------



## SAUL

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha agony agony


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14998768
> *LMAO...
> 
> You prob dont even have the cap yet like them last 2 tru ray caps you tried to pawn off here...
> Your game is wack as [email protected] & why your still strugglin to be something!!
> 
> You wanna take another shot??...let me get you a step stool!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## robs68

14x7 tru spokes gm bolt pattern good set of drivers...will need tobe sealed agian...asking $250 firm








rim #1








rim #1








rear #1








rim #2








rim #2








rim #2 rear


----------



## robs68

rim #3








rim #3 rear








rim #4








rim #4 rear


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:13 PM~15010720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14965081
> *WHY YOU GUYS TALKING BOUT CHINAS ON THE TRU SPOKE TOPIC?
> *


idk i just wanted to help a fellow rider out


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here are some pictures I found.


----------



## 65_impalow

any one still have a spare hat?


----------



## robs68

SOLD.....


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Sep 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15021111
> *any one still have a spare hat?
> *



I GOT THAT PATCH I DONT THINK ILL BE STITCHING IT ON A GAY TRUCKER HAT THOUGH. THANKS MR.59  


WOULD BE COOL TO GET A DICKIES JACKET AND STITCH IT ON THERE. HELL MAYBE I CAN STITCH A WHEEL ON THE BACK :0 IT WILL GO GOOD WITH MY 3 BAR TATTOO IM GETTING :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 PM~15022061
> *I GOT THAT PATCH I DONT THINK ILL BE STITCHING IT ON A GAY TRUCKER HAT THOUGH. THANKS MR.59
> WOULD BE COOL TO GET A DICKIES JACKET AND STITCH IT ON THERE. HELL MAYBE I CAN STITCH A WHEEL ON THE BACK :0  IT WILL GO GOOD WITH MY 3 BAR TATTOO IM GETTING :0
> *


 :0 
Post up a picture of the patch. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15022084
> *:0
> Post up a picture of the patch.  :biggrin:
> *



tomorrow


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2009, 08:51 PM~15022239
> *tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 PM~15022061
> *  IT WILL GO GOOD WITH MY 3 BAR TATTOO IM GETTING :0
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2009, 08:52 AM~15026106
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



WHATS UP SAMMY HOW YOU BEEN. DUDES LAGGING IT ON THEM 2 BARS. GONNA HAVE TO GO GIVE A COURTESY VISIT. SUPPOSE TO HAVE SOME BLINDS TOO.


----------



## hoppin62

14 X 8's anyone? no bends, or rash... they do have some rust. The lug holes are perfect and not all F'd up! Bolt pattern fits 5 on 4 1/2 - 5 on 4 3/4. For Sale $500 


















This is the worst one with rust... They need the juice! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 9 2009, 08:54 AM~15026135
> *WHATS UP SAMMY HOW YOU BEEN. DUDES LAGGING IT ON THEM 2 BARS. GONNA HAVE TO GO GIVE A COURTESY VISIT. SUPPOSE TO HAVE SOME BLINDS TOO.
> *


Been eating and breathing.. can't complain!  When are you gonna send the bar over for a makeover! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2009, 10:03 AM~15026241
> *Been eating and breathing.. can't complain!    When are you gonna send the bar over for a makeover!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15026215
> *14 X 8's anyone? no bends, or rash... they do have some rust. The lug holes are perfect and not all F'd up! Bolt pattern fits 5 on 4 1/2 - 5 on 4 3/4. For Sale $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the worst one with rust... They need the juice!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUICE THEM.....SELL ME THE 3BARS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 12:57 PM~15028641
> *JUICE THEM.....SELL ME THE 3BARS
> *


 :no: I'm too lazy :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:30 PM~15028361
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2009, 09:03 AM~15026241
> *Been eating and breathing.. can't complain!    When are you gonna send the bar over for a makeover!  :cheesy:
> *



lol good one i hear you.... pm me your info and ill get it out to you. suppose to get those 2 bars and 3 bars this weekend...hopefully


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 9 2009, 03:12 PM~15029935
> *lol good one i hear you.... pm me your info and ill get it out to you. suppose to get those 2 bars and 3 bars this weekend...hopefully
> *


PM sent.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

i jus saw this in this other web sitehttp://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=395704


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2009, 04:32 PM~15030099
> *PM sent.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15030751
> *:wave:
> *


SSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2009, 05:45 PM~15030782
> *SSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15030844
> *:wave:
> *


what`s up saul, big ry! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2009, 05:54 PM~15030877
> *what`s up saul, big ry! :biggrin:
> *


what up MR.59 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2009, 04:42 PM~15030751
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2009, 05:54 PM~15030877
> *what`s up saul, big ry! :biggrin:
> *


HEY PERRY!! HOW ARE YOU??


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL DID YOU COME UP NORTH?


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> *


What's up Ry :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2009, 07:22 PM~15031174
> *HEY PERRY!! HOW ARE YOU??
> *


still hang`in on!!!
just had 8 new pups,,,,,,,,,,,,1 week old what alot of work!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 9 2009, 07:48 PM~15032329
> *What's up Ry :wave:
> *


EZ!! WHATS BEEN GOING ON BROTHER??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15033694
> *still hang`in on!!!
> just had 8 new pups,,,,,,,,,,,,1 week old  what alot of work!
> *


WOW!! YOUR A BETTER MAN THAN ME,LOL


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15034447
> *WOW!! YOUR A BETTER MAN THAN ME,LOL
> *


you gonna buy my homies bomb truck? he told me you were interested.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 9 2009, 10:06 PM~15034649
> *you gonna buy my homies bomb truck? he told me you were interested.
> *


I TRIED AND HE SAID HIS WIFE WANTED TO FINISH IT THEN A MONTH OR SO LATER HE PM'D ME ABOUT A DEAL BUT I ALREADY PICKED 1 UP BY THEN.


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15041998
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15034890
> *I TRIED AND HE SAID HIS WIFE WANTED TO FINISH IT THEN A MONTH OR SO LATER HE PM'D ME ABOUT A DEAL BUT I ALREADY PICKED 1 UP BY THEN.
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 10 2009, 04:55 PM~15041998
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

MUST BE HOPPING 62 SELLIN THIS :biggrin: 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1365894659.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 11 2009, 02:17 PM~15053007
> *MUST BE HOPPING 62 SELLIN THIS :biggrin:
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1365894659.html
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Heres a picture of my Tru Spoke collection so far. Sorry for the phone pic, came out kinda blurry...


----------



## SAUL

:0 nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15053007
> *MUST BE HOPPING 62 SELLIN THIS :biggrin:
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1365894659.html
> *


And here too! :cheesy: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=16&t=498313


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 11 2009, 04:46 PM~15055094
> *:0 nice
> *


Thanks SAUL. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 11 2009, 04:23 PM~15054894
> *Heres a picture of my Tru Spoke collection so far. Sorry for the phone pic, came out kinda blurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need some rims to go with these, so buy my set! :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Heres my set of Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 11 2009, 05:12 PM~15055328
> *Heres my set of Tru Spokes with 3 bar knock offs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

YOU GOT MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 11 2009, 05:23 PM~15054894
> *Heres a picture of my Tru Spoke collection so far. Sorry for the phone pic, came out kinda blurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMPERIALS SAN DIEGO :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 12 2009, 04:54 PM~15062223
> *IMPERIALS SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul




----------



## oldsoul

sorry homies,im trying to post some 14/7's truspokes i got today,my bad


----------



## 80sgroupemember

im done i just my fourth set of tru spokes three for my cars and a spare set. i still remember buying them new for my cars in the seventys now its the only wheel i will run on 520s still need a set of three bar knock offs hooked on tru spokes for life


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 13 2009, 01:35 AM~15064895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year body fillers?looks like a caprice


----------



## hoppin62

Some eye candy! :cheesy: 










:0 :0 










:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 12:39 PM~15067455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 3 bars hoppin62 :biggrin:


----------



## allredss

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 02:39 PM~15067455
> *Some eye candy!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 damn i want em!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 01:39 PM~15067455
> *Some eye candy!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOW OFF


----------



## UpInSmoke619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 03:29 PM~15068144
> *SHOW OFF
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619+Sep 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15068095-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice 3 bars hoppin62 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks  They are spin-ons
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 02:29 PM~15068144
> *SHOW OFF
> *


:0 :angry: :buttkick: ... You know you want those ko's! :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Yeah I noticed they were the spin on type. How much for them?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15068894
> *Yeah I noticed they were the spin on type. How much for them?
> *


Not for sale.


----------



## robs68

got it last week....dam cap looks good..... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 04:52 PM~15069025
> *got it last week....dam cap looks good..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 05:53 PM~15069033
> *Send it to me!  :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME YOUR 3BARS....THERE GONNA GO TO WASTE...LOLS JP :0


----------



## robs68

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/1368451739.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 04:56 PM~15069068
> *SEND ME YOUR 3BARS....THERE GONNA GO TO WASTE...LOLS JP :0
> *


 :0 :0 
I'll send you the cardboard they are on! :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

ALONG WITH THE CHROME THAT WILL STRIP OFF FROM HOLDING ON TO THEM FOR SO LONG WITH OUT USING THEM...... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 05:12 PM~15069196
> *ALONG WITH THE CHROME THAT WILL STRIP OFF FROM HOLDING ON TO THEM FOR SO LONG WITH OUT USING THEM...... :0
> *


Not holding them... they are boxed and protected!


----------



## oldsoul

got these yesterday homies,14/7's off a 63 impala,i dont have the adapters to put the k/o's on.whats the best way to clean surface rust besides steel wool.i hope there the real og truspoke,let me know.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 13 2009, 06:24 PM~15069781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these yesterday homies,14/7's off a 63 impala,i dont have the adapters to put the k/o's on.whats the best way to clean surface rust besides steel wool.i hope there the real og truspoke,let me know.
> *


if you get a set of original 3 bar knock offs you don't need adapters they bolt right on to the rim.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

anyone see or use the tru spoked that are put now?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 PM~15070187
> *anyone see or use the tru spoked that are put now?
> *


 :thumbsdown: fuck no


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 13 2009, 06:24 PM~15069781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these yesterday homies,14/7's off a 63 impala,i dont have the adapters to put the k/o's on.whats the best way to clean surface rust besides steel wool.i hope there the real og truspoke,let me know.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15070201
> *:thumbsdown: fuck no
> *


Don't lie... you know you have some! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 09:07 PM~15071203
> *Don't lie... you know you have some!  :cheesy:
> *


HAS 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 09:07 PM~15071203
> *Don't lie... you know you have some!  :cheesy:
> *


no sire....i have a og set that got a face lift fully restored  and i still saved a couple of hundred bucks by doing that....those new ones are expensive :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 14 2009, 12:53 PM~15077810
> *no sire....i have a og set that got a face lift fully restored  and i still saved a couple of hundred bucks by doing that....those new ones are expensive :angry:
> *


5 extra spokes, smaller nipple stamps and not compatible with the OG's!!


----------



## oldsoul

I FOUND ANOTHER SET TODAY,NEED ALOT OF LOVE THOUGH,THEY WERE STILL HOLDING AIR WHEN I GOT THEM,AND NO BENT OR CRACKED SPOKES.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 14 2009, 04:11 PM~15079807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND ANOTHER SET TODAY,NEED ALOT OF LOVE THOUGH,THEY WERE STILL HOLDING AIR WHEN I GOT THEM,AND NO BENT OR CRACKED SPOKES.
> *


Those are 14 X 8's


----------



## oldsoul

yup,can i still ride 520's?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 14 2009, 07:29 PM~15080804
> *yup,can i still ride 520's?
> *



I wouldnt...it really stretches the tire out.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldsoul+Sep 14 2009, 05:29 PM~15080804-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup,can i still ride 520's?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhhh yyeeaahh!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 14 2009, 05:36 PM~15080880
> *I wouldnt...it really stretches the tire out.
> *


 stop giving bad advise! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

i caNT WAIT TO GET MY SET INN 14 BY 8'S


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS.....ALL IT NEEDS IS THE LITTLE BUMPS AROUND TRU SPOKE  ITS ORIGINAL


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Sep 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15083884
> *i caNT WAIT TO GET MY SET INN 14 BY 8'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think those are trus


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 15 2009, 12:42 PM~15085272
> *i dont think those are trus
> *


x2 Looks like Appliance Wires or some basket wire?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 10:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that tattoo is badass :yes: super clean work


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

Up for bids!!....... Custom "Saul Special Edition" Tru-Spokes complete with ko's & spacers. Super clean, no curb hits or rash! Starting bid $1.00 .. Super rare set!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2009, 06:21 PM~15091653
> *Up for bids!!.......  Custom "Saul Special Edition" Tru-Spokes complete with ko's & spacers.  Super clean, no curb hits or rash! Starting bid $1.00  ..  Super rare set!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow....i cant belive you nigged those rims :uh:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2009, 06:21 PM~15091653
> *Up for bids!!.......  Custom "Saul Special Edition" Tru-Spokes complete with ko's & spacers.  Super clean, no curb hits or rash! Starting bid $1.00  ..  Super rare set!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RAINBOW TRIANGLE STICKERS INCLUDED!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68+Sep 15 2009, 05:40 PM~15091832-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow....i cant belive you nigged those rims :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 15 2009, 06:01 PM~15092125
> *RAINBOW TRIANGLE STICKERS INCLUDED!! :biggrin:
> *


Rainbows included! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

LIMITED TIME ONLY ON THE TRUS SPECIAL ANNIVERSARY EDITION :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

the LTD laidout finally juiced


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 16 2009, 03:21 AM~15091653
> *Up for bids!!.......  Custom "Saul Special Edition" Tru-Spokes complete with ko's & spacers.  Super clean, no curb hits or rash! Starting bid $1.00  ..  Super rare set!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


The LTD is looking good Saul!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15094683
> *the LTD laidout finally juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Good morning brothers :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 15 2009, 10:03 PM~15094683
> *the LTD laidout finally juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GREAT!!! NO T-BONE ACTION WITH THIS ONE!!! :0


----------



## servant of christ

the LTD laidout finally juiced

















> *YOUR RIDE LOOKS SWEET HOMIE  OUR TWO FORD PRUDUCT WOULD LOOK SWEET PARKED NEXT TO EACH OTHER OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY :biggrin:*


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Thinking of selling Tru Spoke center caps and knock offs. If your interested in a set send me a pm with your offer, maby we can work something out.


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some real nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

how much for four three wing knock offs


----------



## midwest_swang

I came up on a set of these Tru Spokes today in nice condition is anyone wanting a set??? They are 14z  LMK


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 16 2009, 08:19 PM~15103425
> *I came up on a set of these Tru Spokes today in nice condition is anyone wanting a set??? They are 14z    LMK
> *


pm sent


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2009, 07:39 PM~15103652
> *pm sent
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 16 2009, 09:28 PM~15104230
> *:machinegun:
> *


ur too late get in line :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2009, 08:39 PM~15103652
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 16 2009, 06:17 PM~15102176
> *Thinking of selling Tru Spoke center caps and knock offs. If your interested in a set send me a pm, maby we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CHA-CHING :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry Saul, Looks like we have a new king of TRU-Spokes.....LOL


----------



## SAUL

:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Sep 17 2009, 11:19 AM~15108842
> *Sorry Saul, Looks like we have a new king of TRU-Spokes.....LOL
> *



na, saul will always be king. but this is one he will never own :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15083431
> *ITS IN THE CLASSIC THREAD TOO, BUT IM POSTING IT HERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that your tat Jerome??? you gonna get a colorbar tatted on you next??? :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> the LTD laidout finally juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOUR RIDE LOOKS SWEET HOMIE  OUR TWO FORD PRUDUCT WOULD LOOK SWEET PARKED NEXT TO EACH OTHER OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> FoMoCo
Click to expand...


----------



## JustRite

Check these out... these were on a car for sale on ebay.

Tru=Spoke lace pattern but a full forward wheel????? not even a standard but a full on forward??????


----------



## SEAZ01

I GOT A SET OF 14 7S THERE CLEAN AS FUK BT YES THEY MAKE 13 7S U CN ORDER EM BRAND NEW..ILL POST A PIC OF MINE AND SUM THT I SEEN WIT SUM FAT WHITE WALLS


----------



## SEAZ01

HERE R A PICS OF MY 14X 7S


----------



## 64ssdrop

NICE 30 SPOKES


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 17 2009, 07:01 PM~15112360
> *I GOT A SET OF 14 7S THERE CLEAN AS FUK BT YES THEY MAKE 13 7S U CN ORDER EM BRAND NEW..ILL POST A PIC OF MINE AND SUM THT I SEEN WIT SUM FAT WHITE WALLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the ones in the pic above are mine now, i bought them from uniques77


----------



## Anaheim74

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Anaheim74, oldsoul, *NEWLIFE ELA*, 1LowLeSabre

Whats up Albert :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 17 2009, 05:21 PM~15111986
> *Is that your tat Jerome???  you gonna get a colorbar tatted on you next???  :biggrin:
> *



good one and rabbit ears coming out the side of my head :biggrin: ill even put 5.20-13 on my foot...i do wear 13 size shoes :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> My small collection of TRU= CAPS. Sorry for bad pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU= SPOKE Boxes for flag medalions. They have a small price sticker on them that say $20.00 from a shop that sold them back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up closer on TRU=RAY medalions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU=RAY Medalion caps W/ Octagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU= SPOKE caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on owning set of TRU= RAY wheels.


----------



## SAUL

:0 NICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 17 2009, 05:32 PM~15112087
> *Check these out... these were on a car for sale on ebay.
> 
> Tru=Spoke lace pattern but a full forward wheel????? not even a standard but a full on forward??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: I got this one for the hub


----------



## SEAZ01

DAM THERE BAD ASS SHOW ME A PIC OF THEM ON UR CAR


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15115636
> *:yes:  I got this one for the hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a crazy trip


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## hoppin62

Not so bad!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

How much shipped :0 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 18 2009, 12:50 AM~15116152
> *How much shipped :0 :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 
$600 shipped to your door! :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 18 2009, 11:01 AM~15116174
> *:0  :0
> $600 shipped to your door!  :cheesy:
> *


That's a deal! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 18 2009, 02:40 AM~15116124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 18 2009, 02:40 AM~15116124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sammy, call me bro...looks like it's time you got your chain wheel back.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 18 2009, 10:18 AM~15119012
> *Sammy, call me bro...looks like it's time you got your chain wheel back.
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 18 2009, 01:57 PM~15119715
> *
> *



TTT...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 17 2009, 08:13 PM~15113205
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Anaheim74, oldsoul, NEWLIFE ELA, 1LowLeSabre
> 
> Whats up Albert :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15119012
> *Sammy, call me bro...looks like it's time you got your chain wheel back.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

[/quote]

these wud go good on that black 67/68 convert from imperials it has those same colors in its patterns


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2009, 06:21 PM~15091653
> *Up for bids!!.......  Custom "Saul Special Edition" Tru-Spokes complete with ko's & spacers.  Super clean, no curb hits or rash! Starting bid $1.00  ..  Super rare set!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 18 2009, 10:26 PM~15124773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SAUL

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1378046612.html


----------



## oldsoul

GOT THIS FOR SALE,45 BUCKS,PRETTY CLEAN,LMK


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## hoppin62

If any of you are bidding on these adapters for Tru Spokes beware that these are not OG's! These are made of plastic and will break or strip when you tighten the little allen screws to hold it onto the hub. And then you will eventually loose you ko!
The Og's are made of aluminum. Repops are also available in aluminum. 
Just a heads up.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2009, 11:03 AM~15132786
> *If any of you are bidding on these adapters for Tru Spokes beware that these are not OG's! These are made of plastic and will break or strip when you tighten the little allen screws to hold it onto the hub. And then you will eventually loose you ko!
> The Og's are made of aluminum. Repops are also available in aluminum.
> Just a heads up.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
Another on bites the dust.................


----------



## 80sgroupemember

hey who sells the aluminum knock off adapters


----------



## SAUL

pomona swap meet or long beach swap meet


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2009, 04:12 PM~15134798
> *pomona swap meet or long beach swap meet
> *


:yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2009, 05:13 PM~15134805
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2009, 04:15 PM~15134828
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

who should i look for at pomona


----------



## hoppin62

Who won these, I really wanted them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15137224
> *Who won these, I really wanted them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *


double that. who's the lucky winner?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2009, 10:11 PM~15137224
> *Who won these, I really wanted them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *



Yo theres some more listed on Craigslist by you...the dude wont ship...Snag them up..


----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

yea whats fourty bucks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15137224
> *Who won these, I really wanted them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-A...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *


I GOT 20 WITH WASHERS OG!!!


----------



## hoppin62

PM'd


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15141181
> *PM'd
> *


PM'D BACK :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Here is where my super clean 14 X 8 Tru Spokes went to.......

Here is his topic:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=497208&st=0


----------



## MR.59

> My small collection of TRU= CAPS. Sorry for bad pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on owning set of TRU= RAY wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> collection looks good!
Click to expand...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2009, 04:23 PM~15144238
> *collection looks good!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2009, 04:23 PM~15144238
> *collection looks good!
> *


Thanx M.59  Keepping it oldskool. :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

Here is a question to all that have TRU= Medalions on caps.......... What is a solution to not loosing the medalions as you take em to the street???
Whats a the fix to keeping them from falling off???? Any one have an idea???  :ugh:


----------



## robs68

dont use them :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15148526
> *dont use them :biggrin:
> *


Anyone has a better idea??? :loco:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 22 2009, 01:08 AM~15144096
> *Here is where my super clean 14 X 8 Tru Spokes went to.......
> 
> Here is his topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=497208&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wrong tires :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Sep 21 2009, 11:53 PM~15149385
> *Anyone has a better idea??? :loco:
> *


mighty putty?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15147050
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey ryan! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 22 2009, 12:14 AM~15149993
> *Wrong tires  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Not for him he drives the car a couple hundred miles to different shows


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15153841
> *Not for him he drives the car a couple hundred miles to different shows
> *



Thats word..Ant drives his shit...period!!


So who scooped the 14x7 NOS Tru Spokes in the og boxes???


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15156893
> *Thats word..Ant drives his shit...period!!
> So who scooped the 14x7 NOS Tru Spokes in the og boxes???
> *


not me! :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: :tears: :tears: :angry:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 22 2009, 12:14 AM~15149993
> *Wrong tires  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I plan on runnin 175/70s after these wear out just can't do the 5.20s 
I like to drive long distances at fast rates of speed :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 22 2009, 12:14 AM~15149993
> *Wrong tires  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 22 2009, 12:37 AM~15150067
> *mighty putty?
> *


Sounds like a better idea Mr. 59. :thumbsup: 

Where can I pick some up??? :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

are these worth 300.00


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP




----------



## SAUL

N.O.S tru spokes whaaaat who picked them up hhmmm :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Saul, how's your project LTD coming along?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 22 2009, 10:46 PM~15160743
> *N.O.S tru spokes whaaaat who picked them up hhmmm :biggrin:
> *


Post them up you Tru-Spoke pimp you!.......... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: im still driving back home i stopped at a homies house in s.d


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 23 2009, 12:56 AM~15161084
> *Post them up you Tru-Spoke pimp you!..........  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TRU SPOKE HO!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

LOLOLOL>....They are off the hook!!

Things happen for a reason...wink,,,wink,,,Congrats holmes..


----------



## hoppin62

yes, things do happen for a reason............. he went to get those NOS Tru's so that I can buy them from him after he gets tired of them!  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52

WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE *SOLD* THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST *BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 23 2009, 12:40 PM~15165387
> *WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE SOLD THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15165387
> *WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE SOLD THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 23 2009, 10:27 AM~15163486
> *yes, things do happen for a reason............. he went to get those NOS Tru's so that I can buy them from him after he gets tired of them!    :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT HOLD MY BREATH SAMMY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 23 2009, 02:40 PM~15165387
> *WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE SOLD THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!
> *



I've had that happen several times and when i asked what the name was it was the same...It gets really old fast...


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 22 2009, 11:46 PM~15160743
> *N.O.S tru spokes whaaaat who picked them up hhmmm :biggrin:
> *


did i miss something BIG? :dunno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 23 2009, 06:47 PM~15167594
> *did i miss something BIG? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: YUP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

OH WELL.....


----------



## SAUL

i will post pictures of the wheels later tonight


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15165387
> *WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE SOLD THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!
> *


this shit is true i have to call and give out fake info i cant give my name because right after i do a deal someone else comes and fucks it up for me this shit aint right calling the person who i did the deal with i telling them that im just going to turn around and sell them for more it aint nobodys business what i do with what i buy we are all grown men not kids there is enough outhere for everyone :biggrin: this goes out to that one person only i think he should know who he is all my other TRU homies im cool with


----------



## robs68

so who is it? put him or them on blast? i wanna know who your talking about..... :angry:


----------



## robs68

WHO ARE THESE BITCH ASS HATERS?


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2009, 01:27 AM~15168098
> *this shit is true i have to call and give out fake info i cant give my name because right after i do a deal someone else comes and fucks it up for me this shit aint right calling the person who i did the deal with i telling them that im just going to turn around and sell them for more it aint nobodys business what i do with what i buy we are all grown men not kids there is enough outhere for everyone :biggrin: this goes out to that one person only i think he should know who he is all my other TRU homies im cool with
> *






I say fuck it put em on BLAST!!! now I wanna know too :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15169246
> *WHO ARE THESE BITCH ASS HATERS?
> *


This dude...lolol


----------



## SAUL

BACK TO THE TOPIC HERE ARE MY NEW BABIES :biggrin: N.O.S 14X7 REVERSED TRU=SPOKES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn, them boxes are waaaay nicer than the ones i have.....damn nice score man!!!


----------



## SAUL

RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15169820
> *Damn, them boxes are waaaay nicer than the ones i have.....damn nice score man!!!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

VERY GOOD COME UP SAUL,BUT I WANA KNOW WHO...PM ME WITH ANSWER


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u got all the luck


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL I THINK I HATE YOU NOW :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Sep 23 2009, 12:40 PM~15165387-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE *SOLD* THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  *BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15167165
> *I've had that happen several times and when i asked what the name was it was the same...It gets really old fast...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 05:27 PM~15168098
> *this shit is true i have to call and give out fake info i cant give my name because right after i do a deal someone else comes and fucks it up for me this shit aint right calling the person who i did the deal with i telling them that im just going to turn around and sell them for more it aint nobodys business what i do with what i buy we are all grown men not kids there is enough outhere for everyone :biggrin: this goes out to that one person only i think he should know who he is all my other TRU homies im cool with
> *



FUCK I KNOW WHO IT AINT...ME :biggrin: ID PROBABLY LOW BALL A GUY BEFORE I TRY AND OUTBID SOMEONE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NAH SUPREME IT AINT YOU HOMIE. IM NOT GOING TO PUT HIS NAME UP HERE EITHER BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT AINT RIGHT STEPPING ON PEOPLES TOES


----------



## 80sgroupemember

man those are bad ,who cares how much you paid at least they went to some one who knows what there worth . what are you going to ask for them , let me know ill be interested


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would put them in a museum :biggrin: 

tHAT WAS A REAL COME UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Sep 23 2009, 11:18 PM~15171112
> *I would put them in a museum :biggrin:
> 
> *


Correct me if I'm wrong but, i believe Sauls house is the Vintage Rim Museum! :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nice rims :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15169682
> *This dude...lolol
> *


?


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2009, 04:23 AM~15169921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:wow: Daaaaaaaaamn!! you came up homie those would look nice on the Nostalgia Sleeper :biggrin: Hint! Hint!


----------



## oldsoul

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE OF THESE,I WILL TRADE YOU FOR A CLEAN DONUT CAP,I NEED IT TO ROLL,JUST CANT RIDE WITH THREE K/O'S


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 11:25 PM~15170629
> *NAH SUPREME IT AINT YOU HOMIE. IM NOT GOING TO PUT HIS NAME UP HERE EITHER BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT AINT RIGHT STEPPING ON PEOPLES TOES
> *


 (STEPPING ON PEOPLES TOES) NOT KOOL !!!!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats pretty much game over right there until you find a case of NOS Bowmans never removed from shipping box :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Sep 23 2009, 09:21 PM~15169887-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE AN N.O.S SET LIKE THIS AGAIN SWEET .NICE BUY SAUL


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2009, 06:21 AM~15169887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So Saul, you finally got that time machine working huh? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 24 2009, 08:34 AM~15172860
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE OF THESE,I WILL TRADE YOU FOR A CLEAN DONUT CAP,I NEED IT TO ROLL,JUST CANT RIDE WITH THREE K/O'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a full set of these along with aftermarket 3bars.....what else do you have?


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 07:22 PM~7167452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone have these for sell 14x7


----------



## robs68

2 Members: robs68, SAUL
SEE YOU SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1383872732.html
NOT TRU SPOKES...BUT.....NICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 23 2009, 09:01 PM~15170395
> *SAUL I THINK I HATE YOU NOW :biggrin:
> *


I do too!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 08:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll trade you my '62 :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:13 PM~15169791
> *BACK TO THE TOPIC HERE ARE MY NEW BABIES :biggrin:  N.O.S 14X7 REVERSED TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I'm glad I was sitting down cause I damn near hit the floor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That is an awesome come up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Sep 24 2009, 12:47 PM~15175178
> *does anyone have these for sell 14x7
> *



Got some.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good come up for sure you bastard :0 :thumbsup:

You want to sell your couch and chair they are very 70's and badass :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

thanks for the feedback homies


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 24 2009, 02:40 PM~15176355
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I'm glad I was sitting down cause I damn near hit the floor :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  That is an awesome come up.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 24 2009, 01:38 PM~15175635
> *I'll trade you my '62  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:21 PM~15169887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh man, you came up on this one bro! Nice find, mint condition!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2009, 06:46 PM~15178586
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man, The last time I saw a new set up like this is when I bought mine back in 1979!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 25 2009, 06:38 PM~15188113
> *Man, The last time I saw a new set up like this is when I bought mine back in 1979!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 25 2009, 11:28 AM~15184778
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 25 2009, 11:07 AM~15184623
> *Oh man, you came up on this one bro!  Nice find, mint condition!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 24 2009, 01:04 PM~15175305
> *2 Members: robs68, SAUL
> SEE YOU SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WOW!!!
LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!
NOBODY CAN TOP THIS!
NICE SCORE! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15190620
> *WOW!!!
> LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!
> NOBODY CAN TOP THIS!
> NICE SCORE! :biggrin:
> *


thanks MR.59


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 24 2009, 12:16 PM~15174962
> *So Saul, you finally got that time machine working huh?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## robs68

nice restored set.....
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/1392746630.html


----------



## robs68

omg.....theres sum nos shit on ebay....whoa........whos? jandbstuff? from anihiem?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

hey saul looks like all your missing are the lug nuts , i have 4 boxes of nos ones for your collection make you a good de


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15169853
> *RIMS ARE A LIL DUSTY BUT AS YOU CAN SEE BRAND NEW EVEN THE TRU=SPOKE WARRANTY TAGS ARE IN THE BOXES ALONG WITH A BROCHURE AND THE N.O.S TRU=SPOKE DONUT CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



     

thats pretty much the holy grail of rims right there 

NICE SCORE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Sep 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15193713
> *hey saul looks like all your missing are the lug nuts , i have 4 boxes of nos ones for your collection make you a good de
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Sep 26 2009, 03:17 PM~15193713
> *hey saul looks like all your missing are the lug nuts , i have 4 boxes of nos ones for your collection make you a good de
> *



No he's not...I sold a nos set with 3 bars spinners a few months back...lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15190620
> *WOW!!!
> LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!
> NOBODY CAN TOP THIS!
> NICE SCORE! :biggrin:
> *


cant top it but I have a nos set also :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

hey saul ill take 150.00 for the lugnuts


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Sep 27 2009, 08:04 AM~15198388
> *hey saul ill take 150.00 for the lugnuts
> *


----------



## robs68

$25 @truespoke.net


----------



## SAUL

i have a set of TRU SPOKE knock offs for sale im going to be listing them on ebay but i wanted to let you guys on here get first crack at them i would like to sell them A.SA.P so i cannot promise to hold them for anyone first come first serve i would preffer paypal or pick up instead of money orders. on ebay im going to list them for $250 buyitnow if someone on here wants them ill do $200 for the set if yo pay with paypal you have to cover the paypal charges pictures coming shortly


----------



## mclover2

anyone holding a set of og swept truspoke spinners?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2009, 05:19 PM~15200850
> *i have a set of TRU SPOKE knock offs for sale im going to be listing them on ebay but i wanted to let you guys on here get first crack at them i would like to sell them A.SA.P so i cannot promise to hold them for anyone first come first serve i would preffer paypal or pick up instead of money orders. on ebay im going to list them for $260 buyitnow if someone on here wants them ill do $200 for the set if yo pay with paypal you have to cover the paypal charges pictures coming shortly
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

there on ebay here is the item number 320429213551


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

hey saul do you think your spinners fit my wheels


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Sep 27 2009, 08:23 PM~15202377
> *hey saul do you think your spinners fit my wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah the appliance wires have a smaller hub on the center


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15201144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

THERE ON EBAY IF SOMEONE ON HERE WANTS THEM I WILL DO $200 AND PULL THE AUCTION LET ME KNOW


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15208477
> *THERE ON EBAY IF SOMEONE ON HERE WANTS THEM I WILL DO $200 AND PULL THE AUCTION LET ME KNOW
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1395586714.html
SAUL......


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15208477
> *THERE ON EBAY IF SOMEONE ON HERE WANTS THEM I WILL DO $200 AND PULL THE AUCTION LET ME KNOW
> *


"SOLD"


----------



## low 1

can anyone tell me how to get my tru ray caps to look like the big 1960 chevy v-flag emblem? or what do i need to get are they hub cap centers attached to the cap? any help or photos thanks


----------



## SAUL

post your caps that you have


----------



## 65_impalow

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1393700800.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by low 1_@Sep 28 2009, 11:16 PM~15214872
> *can anyone tell me how to get my tru ray caps to look like the big 1960 chevy v-flag emblem? or what do i need to get are they hub cap centers attached to the cap? any help or photos thanks
> *


I posted these before but here you go. You need to drill holes in your octogon caps and the spinner caps are fastened to the caps. The caps come with a backing plate that goes on the inside of the cap.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Man big shits poppin in the Strays camp huh... killer set of rims you got there Saul! I wouldnt expect any less from you homie... Very nice!


----------



## hoppin62

14 X 8's :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 29 2009, 09:12 AM~15217000
> *Man big shits poppin in the Strays camp huh... killer set of rims you got there Saul! I wouldnt expect any less from you homie... Very nice!
> *



As well with the LB--Ants killing'em...Nice job man. Do they hit at all?? Show them the trunk holmes!!


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 29 2009, 05:16 PM~15221737
> *As well with the LB--Ants killing'em...Nice job man. Do they hit at all?? Show them the trunk holmes!!
> *


Thanks
No they don't hit here is a pic of the trunk


----------



## oldsoul

i have some clean 14/8's for sale,400 o.b.o,there the ones on the bottom.lmk


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 29 2009, 08:12 AM~15217000
> *Man big shits poppin in the Strays camp huh... killer set of rims you got there Saul! I wouldnt expect any less from you homie... Very nice!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low 1

can anyone help with setting up my tru ray's? How do I set my octagon caps to look like those 190 impala two bar caps? are they drilled on? what di i need?


----------



## low 1

sorry i meant 1960 or 59 impala caps?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by low 1_@Sep 29 2009, 10:31 PM~15225135
> *can anyone help with setting up my tru ray's? How do I set my octagon caps to look like those 190 impala two bar caps? are they drilled on? what di i need?
> *


look at the prior posts,EZ posted it for you.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by low 1_@Sep 29 2009, 11:31 PM~15225135
> *can anyone help with setting up my tru ray's? How do I set my octagon caps to look like those 190 impala two bar caps? are they drilled on? what di i need?
> *


You need to get the thin octagon caps and use the black plate that comes with the 59-60 spinner caps to mark and drill the four holes. Then place that plate on the inside of the cap. The spinners caps you can buy from Classic Industries: http://www.classicindustries.com/controlle...archCatalogId=5
They go up front and are bolted from behind the cap with the included bolts.


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

How much Saul?


----------



## SAUL

how much for what?


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

The wheels and tires.


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL CALL ME I GOT WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## robs68

14X7 TRU SPOKES GOING UP FOR SALE HERE SOON.....! NICE DRIVER SET  WILL POST PICS ONCE THEY HAVE BEEN CLEANED...HAVE THEM IN THE (JUICE) :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 30 2009, 02:37 PM~15231380
> *14X7 TRU SPOKES GOING UP FOR SALE HERE SOON.....! NICE DRIVER SET  WILL POST PICS ONCE THEY HAVE BEEN CLEANED...HAVE THEM IN THE (JUICE) :biggrin:
> *


how much for the Tru Spokes? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Sep 30 2009, 01:42 PM~15230244
> *The wheels and tires.
> *


 :dunno: witch ones you talking about


----------



## F-U Manchu!

Don't mean to jump in with all this business going on, but any chance someones got any 15x7's reversed? Just need 2. They are for a shop van.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by F-U Manchu!_@Sep 30 2009, 11:26 PM~15236543
> *Don't mean to jump in with all this business going on, but any chance someones got any 15x7's reversed? Just need 2. They are for a shop van.
> *


http://hartford.craigslist.org/pts/1398818042.html
http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1386262827.html nice cheap set here


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by F-U Manchu!_@Oct 1 2009, 12:26 AM~15236543
> *Don't mean to jump in with all this business going on, but any chance someones got any 15x7's reversed? Just need 2. They are for a shop van.
> *


----------



## robs68

SELLING A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED TRU SPOKES 5X4X3/4
RIM 1








BACKSIDE








RIM 2








BACKSIDE








RIM 3








BACKSIDE








RIM 4








BACKSIDE








WHEELS WILL NEED TOBE RESEALED.....WHEN I DISMOUNTED THEM 3 OF THEM HAD TUBES.....ASKING $300 obo PLUS THE RIDE....AND IAM THROWING IN AFTERMARKET 3BAR SPINNERS....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 03:55 PM~15242186
> *SELLING A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED TRU SPOKES 5X4X3/4
> RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS WILL NEED TOBE RESEALED.....WHEN I DISMOUNTED THEM 3 OF THEM HAD TUBES.....ASKING $300 PLUS THE RIDE....AND IAM THROWING IN AFTERMARKET 3BAR SPINNERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EACH RIM HAS SOME SORT OF RASH....RIM 4 HAS A CURB IN IT.... :angry: AND RIMS STILL NEED TOBE CLEANED SOME MORE..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## robs68

ebay.....260485196616


----------



## robs68




----------



## 64ssdrop

NOT THE SAME RIMS


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Oct 1 2009, 08:35 PM~15244806
> *NOT THE SAME RIMS
> *


i know....they do look like them alot...bigger white walls.... :uh:


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 03:55 PM~15242186
> *SELLING A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED TRU SPOKES 5X4X3/4
> RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS WILL NEED TOBE RESEALED.....WHEN I DISMOUNTED THEM 3 OF THEM HAD TUBES.....ASKING $300 obo PLUS THE RIDE....AND IAM THROWING IN AFTERMARKET 3BAR SPINNERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm no offers.... :dunno:


----------



## robs68




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 08:26 PM~15244707
> *ebay.....260485196616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVE


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 2 2009, 07:41 PM~15253644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it deff. need the tru spokes back


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 1 2009, 03:55 PM~15242186
> *SELLING A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED TRU SPOKES 5X4X3/4
> RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS WILL NEED TOBE RESEALED.....WHEN I DISMOUNTED THEM 3 OF THEM HAD TUBES.....ASKING $300 obo PLUS THE RIDE....AND IAM THROWING IN AFTERMARKET 3BAR SPINNERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

ANYONE GOT ANY TRU CLASSIC CAPS FOR SALE?


----------



## oldsoul

just found my third se







t homies,bottom set,before "THE DIP" :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

IVE BEEN ABLE TO FIND WHEELS,BUT NO FUCKIN 3 BARS,STILL HAPPY I GOT MY OG TRUS.


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## mclover2

how the hell they stretchin 175's across the 14x8's? or does 185 look ok on them? the rivi i seen earlier in this post on 14x8's looks like it had 185's and looked like the 7's on 175's to me.
i got 7's but might want 8's since 185s dont look bad and they are plentiful


----------



## 155-80-13

....gotta love these wheels :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 5 2009, 10:13 PM~15278930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gotta love these wheels :biggrin:
> *


those look restored


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Oct 5 2009, 04:26 PM~15275201
> *how the hell they stretchin 175's across the 14x8's? or does 185 look ok on them? the rivi i seen earlier in this post on 14x8's looks like it had 185's and looked like the 7's on 175's to me.
> i got 7's but might want 8's since 185s dont look bad and they are plentiful
> 
> *


I would like to see 175/70s on 14x8s too :biggrin:


----------



## mclover2

any1 with 14x8's on 175's??? 

(i would assume most on 8's gonna be on 5.20's tho)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

who needs 15/standardsLMK


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

just looking out  http://albany.craigslist.org/pts/1411301556.html


----------



## oldsoul

14/7 reverse,200 bucks plus the ride lmk


----------



## allredss

:0 Whos gonna get em on ebay right now wish i had tha cash


----------



## oldsoul

200 :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

they still need to be "DIPPED"and cleaned


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## sharky666

Pm sent oldsoul


----------



## hoppin62

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 10 2009, 05:08 PM~15321006
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

SEEN AN OLD RIDE SPORTING ITS OLD SCHOOL LOOK AT THE SUPER SHOW. WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET HOME. MEL WAS SHOWING HIS OLD SCHOOL 76. THATS THE RED MONTE FROM FRESNO ON TRUS


----------



## oldsoul

THAT MONTE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Oct 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15304762
> *any1 with 14x8's on 175's???
> 
> (i would assume most on 8's gonna be on 5.20's tho)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I am sure if they can get a 5.20 on a 8 I would bet a 175 would no problem.

Me though a Tru Spoke or any other old wheel needs an og or coker 5.20 or 5.60 IMO.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

set of trus on cl in fresno


----------



## mclover2

i feel the same way on the 5.20 thing, og needs to stay og, but for mein the monte wouldnt be cool since i drive my shit daily, over 70 always 60 mile round trip 5 days a week to work and back. drove it daily in primer before, and this time around daily with paint, trus, and a roof.


:cheesy: 

so no 5.20 for me unless its on the 57 and i havent got rims yet so buying a set will be alot further down the road too.


----------



## servant of christ

I REMEBER BACK IN THE 70'S I USE TO ROLL 5.20'S ON MY CAR MY DAILY,DROVE IT BACK AND FORTH TO WORK 60 MILES AN HR NEVER WORRIED ABOUT AM I GOIN TO GET A FLAT,JUST ROLLED TILL THE TIRES WENT BALD.WORKED IN CONSTRUCTION .NOW A DAYS EVERYONE SCARED TO ROLL ON 5.20'S .


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Oct 9 2009, 11:31 PM~15317167
> *200 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these fit 86 buick regal?

how much shipped to arkansas? 72568


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 11 2009, 08:25 PM~15327450
> *I REMEBER BACK IN THE 70'S I USE TO ROLL 5.20'S ON MY CAR MY DAILY,DROVE IT BACK AND FORTH TO WORK 60 MILES AN HR NEVER WORRIED ABOUT AM I GOIN TO GET A FLAT,JUST ROLLED TILL THE TIRES WENT BALD.WORKED IN CONSTRUCTION .NOW A DAYS EVERYONE SCARED TO ROLL ON 5.20'S .
> *


The coker ones a friend had on his Caprice drove the shit out of it never really had a problem with them.

Me the og 5.20's are atleast 20 years old at best now and for me would not feel good riding on them daily.

For me the og 5.20's are good for a weekend roll or just for show IMO.


----------



## Anaheim74

Pearl Jam on Tru Spokes at the super show, looking good Al!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 10 2009, 06:51 PM~15321443
> *SEEN AN OLD RIDE SPORTING ITS OLD SCHOOL LOOK AT THE SUPER SHOW. WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET HOME. MEL WAS SHOWING HIS OLD SCHOOL 76. THATS THE RED MONTE FROM FRESNO ON TRUS
> *












als riv IMPERIALS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15328850
> *these fit 86 buick regal?
> 
> how much shipped to arkansas? 72568
> *


:wave:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 13 2009, 06:07 AM~15339941
> *:wave:
> *


whats up brother.


----------



## robs68

:0 TTT


----------



## oldsoul




----------



## oldsoul




----------



## oldsoul

CLEAN 14/8'S FOR SALE,CAME OFF A 74 MONTE,REGULAR CURB RASH,NO BROKEN SPOKES,NICE SHINY HUBS AND SPOKES.350 O.B.O LMK HOMIES,SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE PICTURES.THESE ARENT THE LAST ONES I POSTED,THOSE GOT SOLD AND THEY WERE 14/7'S


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Just added these to my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15371949
> *Just added these to my collection.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice......i only got 1


----------



## SUPREME69

NEW LIFE RIVIERA


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15372566
> *nice......i only got 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Upinsmoke--I'm trying to complete another set of these...How much you want?


----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1422209521.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1426229391.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1418155243.html


----------



## robs68

ILL BE SELLING A SET OF 5 14X6 SUPREMES HERE IN A FEW DAYS WILL POST PICS....


----------



## robs68

OG 6IN STEERING WHEELS
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1418204706.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15389350
> *OG 6IN STEERING WHEELS
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1418204706.html
> *



Love them shits...lol :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 17 2009, 08:01 PM~15389717
> *Love them shits...lol :biggrin:
> *


and i know u called already :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15372780
> *NEW LIFE RIVIERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 05:39 PM~15389287
> *ILL BE SELLING A SET OF 5 14X6 SUPREMES HERE IN A FEW DAYS WILL POST PICS....
> *


I want the 5 ko's that came with them! :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I was watching them too....lmao


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 18 2009, 03:54 AM~15391544
> *I want the 5 ko's that came with them!  :angry:
> *


what 5 kos? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 18 2009, 06:06 AM~15391653
> *I was watching them too....lmao
> *


i still dont know what your talking about?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 18 2009, 06:06 AM~15391653
> *I was watching them too....lmao
> *


these the ones you talking about?
clean ass 14x6s 5 rims 7 caps with lugnuts and washers :biggrin: oh yeah and a set of clean ass 3bars


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 19 2009, 03:51 PM~15403420
> *these the ones you talking about?
> clean ass 14x6s 5 rims 7 caps with lugnuts and washers :biggrin: oh yeah and a set of clean ass 3bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 19 2009, 01:51 PM~15403420
> *these the ones you talking about?
> clean ass 14x6s 5 rims 7 caps with lugnuts and washers :biggrin: oh yeah and a set of clean ass 3bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup, those are them! good come up!! :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

FEW NICKS HERE AND THERE NICE CHROME NO CURBS OR RASH :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 06:55 PM~15389350
> *OG 6IN STEERING WHEELS
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1418204706.html
> *


I have one of those listed on Ebay & some Tru spoke knock offs


----------



## sharky666

Rob whats the ticket on the supremes...???


----------



## servant of christ

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1415496766.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1426678160.html


----------



## oldsoul

14/8's still up for sale homies,now blue light special 250 obo


----------



## Maverick

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504614

trade some candy 13's for those?


----------



## 155-80-13

.... :biggrin: got my wheels an other goodies for my ride.....tru spoke :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15441227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :biggrin: got my wheels an other goodies for my ride.....tru spoke  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15441227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :biggrin: got my wheels an other goodies for my ride.....tru spoke  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15441227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :biggrin: got my wheels an other goodies for my ride.....tru spoke  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15441227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :biggrin: got my wheels an other goodies for my ride.....tru spoke  :thumbsup:
> *


SO WHERES THE CAR?  :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15448273
> *nice
> *


u rolling tomorrow saul are you going to take your glasshouse


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 23 2009, 03:51 PM~15448300
> *u rolling tomorrow saul are you going to take your glasshouse oh yeah it's ghouse74 not rayman am at my homie house
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 23 2009, 03:51 PM~15448300
> *u rolling tomorrow saul are you going to take your glasshouse
> *


ill be out there but the glasshouse wont it needs some tires for the classics see you there


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 23 2009, 12:06 PM~15445561
> *SO WHERES THE CAR?   :dunno:
> *


the car at da paint shop...........its a 75 caprice rag wit a 76 clip :biggrin: all da chrome is redone an polish ...sent some other goodies 2 get engraved....going 4 an old school look :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 23 2009, 04:28 PM~15448605
> *the car at da paint shop...........its a 75 caprice rag wit a 76 clip :biggrin: all da chrome is redone an polish ...sent some other goodies 2 get engraved....going 4 an old school look :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 23 2009, 04:28 PM~15448605
> *the car at da paint shop...........its a 75 caprice rag wit a 76 clip :biggrin: all da chrome is redone an polish ...sent some other goodies 2 get engraved....going 4 an old school look :biggrin:
> *


u rollin rabbit ears on the rag :0 nice


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

155--Nice stuff holmes...cant wait to see it come together.


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 23 2009, 06:34 PM~15449145
> *155--Nice stuff holmes...cant wait to see it come together.
> *


thx everyone........gotta love tru art of lowriding of da 70s...ill keep u guys posted :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Oct 23 2009, 09:46 PM~15451256
> *thx everyone........gotta love tru art of lowriding of da 70s...ill keep u guys posted :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

sammy.....  whats up....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 25 2009, 02:56 PM~15462099
> *sammy.....  whats up....
> *


:wave: :biggrin: 
Just picked up some more babies.... will post soon after I give them a bath!


----------



## robs68

NICE......MORE TRUS??????? AND MORE 3BARS....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 25 2009, 03:57 PM~15462383
> *NICE......MORE TRUS??????? AND MORE 3BARS....
> *


only Trus......


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 25 2009, 05:14 PM~15462505
> *only Trus......
> *


NICE.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 25 2009, 04:55 PM~15462370
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> Just picked up some more babies.... will post soon after I give them a bath!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2009, 05:24 PM~15462996
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up Ryan! :wave:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/1433533868.html :0


----------



## WrazedWrong

2 hrs time left on my tru spoke knock offs

Tru spoke knock offs


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15471887
> *2 hrs time left on my tru spoke knock offs
> 
> Tru spoke knock offs
> *


wow.....that was cheap....i should of bidded.... :angry: fuck.............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 25 2009, 07:00 PM~15463259
> *What's up Ryan! :wave:
> *


IM OK, HOW ARE YOU SAMMY!!


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 26 2009, 07:19 PM~15474851
> *wow.....that was cheap....i should of bidded.... :angry: fuck.............
> *


I lost about a $100 on that sale


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15475071
> *I lost about a $100 on that sale
> *


i would have bought them for $200 thats what they go for anyways....at least $200 thats the going rate on 3bars....i think i might be wrong...


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 26 2009, 07:36 PM~15475148
> *i would have bought them for $200 thats what they go for anyways....at least $200 thats the going rate on 3bars....i think i might be wrong...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

WELL THERE NOT MY SET OF TRUS BUT HERES MY NEW PROJECT ON MY STAR WIRES. GONNA WAIT TIL SUMMER TIME TO THROW THEM ON. THIS RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR NEXT YEARS SHOWS.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 PM~15475262
> *WELL THERE NOT MY SET OF TRUS BUT HERES MY NEW PROJECT ON MY STAR WIRES. GONNA WAIT TIL SUMMER TIME TO THROW THEM ON. THIS RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR NEXT YEARS SHOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was gonna say...those whitewalls are a bit to small.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 26 2009, 06:44 PM~15475282
> *i was gonna say...those whitewalls are a bit to small.....
> *



I DID IT JUST FOR YOU ROB...HAD TO MAKE YOU PROUD :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 26 2009, 07:47 PM~15475344
> *I DID IT JUST FOR YOU ROB...HAD TO MAKE YOU PROUD :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lols...just messing....your whitewalls would blend in with the white paint :biggrin: its all good....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 26 2009, 06:50 PM~15475385
> *lols...just messing....your whitewalls would blend in with the white paint :biggrin: its all good....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  THE WHITE PAINT IS COMING OFF, THIS RIDE WILL NOT LOOK THE SAME BY NEXT YEAR...HOPEFULLY  JUST GOTTA MAKE SURE THEM WHITEWALLS DONT GROW ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 PM~15475262
> *WELL THERE NOT MY SET OF TRUS BUT HERES MY NEW PROJECT ON MY STAR WIRES. GONNA WAIT TIL SUMMER TIME TO THROW THEM ON. THIS RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR NEXT YEARS SHOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats nice supreme congrats


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2009, 07:20 PM~15475889
> *:0 thats nice supreme congrats
> *



thanks SAUL  im pretty hyped about getting this ride done.


----------



## SAUL

it looks bad ass already


----------



## Eryk

Congrats Supreme!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THERE WAS A FEW SETS OF TRUS AT TURLOCK SWAPMEET.......I WAS NEXT TO A GUY WHEN HE BOUGHT 2 STR8 LACE ZENITHS FOR $20 HE STOLE THEM :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 26 2009, 07:58 PM~15476509
> *THERE WAS A FEW SETS OF TRUS AT TURLOCK SWAPMEET.......I WAS NEXT TO A GUY WHEN HE BOUGHT 2 STR8 LACE ZENITHS FOR $20    HE STOLE THEM :cheesy:
> *



straight lace :barf: if your rolling zenith they better be crossed :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...0.msg183962#new


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 26 2009, 10:20 PM~15477482
> *http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...0.msg183962#new
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

Supreme........................................
I hooked you up with a model for when you bust out and are ready for the photo shoot! :cheesy: 
Don't say I never did nothing for you .... :biggrin: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2009, 09:24 PM~15482040
> *Supreme........................................
> I hooked you up with a model for when you bust out and are ready for the photo shoot!  :cheesy:
> Don't say I never did nothing for you ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: that's nasty Sammy!


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 27 2009, 01:27 PM~15482069
> *:roflmao: that's nasty Sammy!
> *


X2


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Oct 27 2009, 11:27 AM~15482069-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: that's nasty Sammy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chingon36_@Oct 27 2009, 11:32 AM~15482109
> *X2
> *


Fluffy girls need loving too! :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2009, 02:04 PM~15482428
> *Fluffy girls need loving too!  :cheesy:
> *



Atleast shes younger & has more meat than the ones he usually sends me...Anyways, Congrats on BOTH rides Preme!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 27 2009, 04:12 PM~15484680
> *Atleast shes younger & has more meat than the ones he usually sends me...Anyways, Congrats on BOTH rides Preme!!! :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Those ones need loving too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15482040
> *Supreme........................................
> I hooked you up with a model for when you bust out and are ready for the photo shoot!  :cheesy:
> Don't say I never did nothing for you ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOPE SHE DONT STAIN HIS FENDER!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 26 2009, 09:01 PM~15476547
> *straight lace :barf: if your rolling zenith they better be crossed :biggrin:
> *


STRAIGHT LACED ANYTHING LOOKS JUST LIKE CHINAS TO ME.....CROSSED IS WUT I PREFER


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 27 2009, 07:44 PM~15486639
> *STRAIGHT LACED ANYTHING LOOKS JUST LIKE CHINAS TO ME.....CROSSED IS WUT I PREFER
> *


  x2


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2009, 01:24 PM~15482040
> *Supreme........................................
> I hooked you up with a model for when you bust out and are ready for the photo shoot!  :cheesy:
> Don't say I never did nothing for you ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that`s the OG way to 3 wheel!(when she`s ride`n shot gun!)


----------



## SUPREME69

sammy is that how you make 14x7 into 14x8? :biggrin: i know you aint changing the dishes on them :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 26 2009, 11:20 PM~15477482
> *http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...0.msg183962#new
> *


That is my homie Rich. He is a straight up guy.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## *ryno*

just picked up some 15x7 for my 63 caddy.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Oct 31 2009, 06:18 AM~15521171
> *just picked up some 15x7 for my 63 caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

I thought I'd share my new babies with you all! 
These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around  you just have to find them :biggrin: 
The spacers were taken off for the bath :0 
Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too! :0 :cheesy: 
How much did I pay???? .......... $380 for this set  
And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels! :angry:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you loosing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you loosing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WHEELS :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+Oct 31 2009, 04:34 PM~15524510-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Very nice :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G-house74_@Oct 31 2009, 04:37 PM~15524530
> *NICE WHEELS  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## SAUL

NICE WHEELS SAMMY


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 04:56 PM~15524677
> *NICE WHEELS SAMMY
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice come up for sure.....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAMMY WHEN YOU DECIDE TO SELL THESE....LET ME KNOW....ILL BUY THEM OFF YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

damn sammy those are clean


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Oct 31 2009, 06:45 PM~15525270-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice come up for sure.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: I told you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 08:49 PM~15525896
> *SAMMY WHEN YOU DECIDE TO SELL THESE....LET ME KNOW....ILL BUY THEM OFF YOU.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: these are keepers!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldsoul_@Oct 31 2009, 08:50 PM~15525903
> *damn sammy those are clean
> *


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 10:50 PM~15526295
> *:yes: I told you!
> :nono: these are keepers!!!
> 
> *


I would like to have those :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 31 2009, 09:58 PM~15526346
> *I would like to have those :biggrin:
> *


You already have a nice set!


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 10:59 PM~15526354
> *You already have a nice set!
> *


I know but I would love to have a near perfect set


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 31 2009, 10:00 PM~15526362
> *I know but I would love to have a near perfect set
> *


You do! :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 11:08 PM~15526411
> *You do!  :biggrin:
> *


One set for shows w/5.20s and one set w/radials to drive on :biggrin:


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 06:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$380 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 05:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

:thumbsup: 

Hell yeah Sammy! I haven't forgotten about you bro. Just had a busy week. I'll call you tomorrow homie.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Nov 1 2009, 05:14 PM~15530684-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eryk_@Nov 1 2009, 06:10 PM~15531174
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hell yeah Sammy!  I haven't forgotten about you bro.  Just had a busy week.  I'll call you tomorrow homie.
> *


Got to get them records! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 1 2009, 07:10 PM~15531174
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hell yeah Sammy!  I haven't forgotten about you bro.  Just had a busy week.  I'll call you tomorrow homie.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2009, 06:39 PM~15540964
> *:wave:
> *


hey big ryan!


----------



## Maverick

SAUL!!!! 

Whats this LTD worth?????
70,000 og miles..VERY clean..no rust. 8.5 out of 10.
1 owner


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 3 2009, 08:31 AM~15547917
> *SAUL!!!!
> 
> Whats this LTD worth?????
> 70,000 og miles..VERY clean..no rust. 8.5 out of 10.
> 1 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul's gonna cry for this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 3 2009, 02:09 PM~15549878
> *Saul's gonna cry for this one!!!  :biggrin:
> *


No moon roof..  

im REALLLY considering it.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15550640
> *No moon roof..
> 
> im REALLLY considering it.
> *


You can always put one in! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon36

/IMG]


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 31 2009, 06:32 PM~15524501
> *I thought I'd share my new babies with you all!
> These seem to have only had 1 set of tires on them judging by the tire machine marks. These are a 1995 production! Thats not to far back!! For those of you losing hope... they are out there, enough to go around    you just have to find them  :biggrin:
> The spacers were taken off for the bath  :0
> Thanks to Saul for helping me out.... for the right $$$ he can help you out too!  :0  :cheesy:
> How much did I pay????  ..........  $380 for this set
> And remember..... please do not use any impact wrenches to install these wheels!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 3 2009, 09:31 AM~15547917
> *SAUL!!!!
> 
> Whats this LTD worth?????
> 70,000 og miles..VERY clean..no rust. 8.5 out of 10.
> 1 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wow thats u


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 3 2009, 01:09 PM~15549878
> *Saul's gonna cry for this one!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 2 2009, 08:00 PM~15542754
> *hey big ryan!
> *


WHATS UP PERRY!!! :wave:


----------



## oldsoul

shit ,that ltd is gangster,u need to jump on that homie


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15554358
> *shit ,that ltd is gangster,u need to jump on that homie
> *



you still got caps? ill trade them skirts? let me know


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 3 2009, 09:18 PM~15554358
> *shit ,that ltd is gangster,u need to jump on that homie
> *


im trying..trust me.


----------



## SAUL

N.O.S TRUS GOING UP PRETTY SOON STAY TUNED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2009, 11:54 PM~15556371
> *N.O.S TRUS GOING UP PRETTY SOON STAY TUNED :0  :biggrin:
> *


fit a ford? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:54 PM~15556371
> *N.O.S TRUS GOING UP PRETTY SOON STAY TUNED :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: BETTER START SCROUNGIN FOR CHANGE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15556525
> *J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:54 PM~15556371
> *N.O.S TRUS GOING UP PRETTY SOON STAY TUNED :0  :biggrin:
> *


about time....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## 64joe

get down saul another comeup homie.


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15556525
> *J/K :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 64joe_@Nov 4 2009, 02:08 PM~15561618
> *get down saul another comeup homie.
> *


SAUL IS THE KING OF COME UPS!!


----------



## robs68

:0 TTT


----------



## Maverick

I wanted and almost got one of these a couple years ago..even tried to buy Sauls wrecked blue one lol. But i talked myself out of gettin one and decided to stay more "conventional"..Sold my Trus and bought some Z's.

But im on a mission now. I will have a LTD sittin clean on some Trus. May not be badass as Sauls..but will be a clean cruiser. Get ready..I'm hunting.


----------



## robs68

linclon+tbird=LTD


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15577128
> *linclon+tbird=LTD
> *



probably the best car ford ever built


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 5 2009, 09:57 PM~15578661
> *probably the best car ford ever built
> *


:nono: Pinto :biggrin:


----------



## araya1

WANTING SEMI OR NEW 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRE....14 INCH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by araya1_@Nov 6 2009, 12:08 AM~15579671
> *WANTING SEMI OR NEW 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRE....14 INCH
> *


You and everyone else here!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by araya1_@Nov 6 2009, 01:08 AM~15579671
> *WANTING SEMI OR NEW 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRE....14 INCH
> *


get in line :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 5 2009, 10:57 PM~15578661
> *probably the best car ford ever built
> *


 :no: ford mustang


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 6 2009, 04:35 AM~15579922
> *:no: ford mustang
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

there not tru spokes but clean rockets :0







N.O.S














and rocket catalog from 1971







extra set of caps


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: nice i used to have rockets on a 79 monte carlo


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 VERY NICE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn saul.......i dont even look at other topics no more first i come straight to TRU fest to see wut u got new everyday.... KING OF COME UPS...better yet just change your name to TRU KING


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS....WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS SHIT....


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

its all good...iam in the works to get these......


----------



## SAUL

:0 nice


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 09:35 PM~15588234
> *:0 nice
> *


you keep finding rims...i keep finding them nos 520s


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL I HATE U :tears: J/K NICE WHEELS WHAT'S THE BOLT PATTERN :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 6 2009, 08:13 PM~15588044
> *ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS....WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS SHIT....
> *


In my backyard! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I already said once,,,Rockets are gay...and the i'm the Rocketman Elton John...Give'em up [email protected]!! 

I shouldnt have said that,,,now i' afraid where Sammy is going to take it...

Dont you say nothing either Bigsmooth aka George Michael & my man Boy George..I mean Rob68 :biggrin: (I really dont want to hurt you or make you cry..) ....Eryk i didnt forget aboutcha either homie..David Bowie did his thing or we can switch it up (wink,,wink) so u can be Elton..lolol...No more beer,,,time for bed!! :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Lord i apologize....LMAO :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 7 2009, 07:08 AM~15590288
> *I already said once,,,Rockets are gay...and the i'm the Rocketman Elton John...Give'em up [email protected]!!
> 
> I shouldnt have said that,,,now i' afraid where Sammy is going to take it...
> 
> Dont you say nothing either Bigsmooth aka George Michael & my man Boy George..I mean Rob68 :biggrin: (I really dont want to hurt you or make you cry..) ....Eryk i didnt forget aboutcha either homie..David Bowie did his thing or we can switch it up (wink,,wink) so u can be Elton..lolol...No more beer,,,time for bed!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Lord i apologize....LMAO :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT TOMMY ,GAY JUST MEANS YOUR HAPPY ,SO YOU BUY A SET OF ROCKET RIMS AND YOUR ONE HAPPY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

WHO'S GOIN TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 7 2009, 06:08 AM~15590288
> *I already said once,,,Rockets are gay...and the i'm the Rocketman Elton John...Give'em up [email protected]!!
> 
> I shouldnt have said that,,,now i' afraid where Sammy is going to take it...
> 
> Dont you say nothing either Bigsmooth aka George Michael & my man Boy George..I mean Rob68 :biggrin: (I really dont want to hurt you or make you cry..) ....Eryk i didnt forget aboutcha either homie..David Bowie did his thing or we can switch it up (wink,,wink) so u can be Elton..lolol...No more beer,,,time for bed!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Lord i apologize....LMAO :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

OH SHIT...I knew it...LMAO 

I'm going to make that my avitar!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 7 2009, 01:04 PM~15592489
> *OH SHIT...I knew it...LMAO
> 
> I'm going to make that my avitar!
> *


That's your senior year picture! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick

anyone got a set of STREETABLE truspokes that fit a ford? :biggrin: 

For sale that is...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 7 2009, 01:53 PM~15592754
> *anyone got a set of STREETABLE truspokes that fit a ford?  :biggrin:
> 
> For sale that is...
> *


hit up Justrite, he has been selling a few sets on ebay.


----------



## SAUL

these are from todays show out here in the valley these 2 rides have been sporting trus for a very long time now


----------



## Maverick

Hey Saul brother..will 14x8 rub on the back of LTD with skirts?

To anyone selling..I'm looking for a set of street cond Truspoke 45's..or a set like sammy picked up for 380.00 would be sweet lol.

Must fit a ford.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 7 2009, 03:57 PM~15592783
> *hit up Justrite, he has been selling a few sets on ebay.
> *


  

Thanks bro.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15594708
> *Hey Saul brother..will 14x8 rub on the back of LTD with skirts?
> 
> To anyone selling..I'm looking for a set of street cond Truspoke 45's..or a set like sammy picked up for 380.00 would be sweet lol.
> 
> Must fit a ford.
> *


i bearly clear with 7s u might have to shorten ur rear end u have to get 5 on 5 not 5 on 4 1/2 remember LTD is a big ride  i have a friend that might be letting go of some trus i will ask and pm u


----------



## 65ss

WHATS UP SAUL?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15595062
> *WHATS UP SAUL?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15595081
> *SSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15594708
> *Hey Saul brother..will 14x8 rub on the back of LTD with skirts?
> 
> To anyone selling..I'm looking for a set of street cond Truspoke 45's..or a set like sammy picked up for 380.00 would be sweet lol.
> 
> Must fit a ford.
> *


 :nicoderm: C'mon, ther has to be a set in Arkansas chillin in someones back yard! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2009, 10:41 PM~15595029
> *i bearly clear with 7s u might have to shorten ur rear end u have to get 5 on 5 not 5 on 4 1/2 remember LTD is a big ride  i have a friend that might be letting go of some trus i will ask and pm u
> *


K. i'd rather just have some 7's then..thanks for checkin bro.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 7 2009, 11:47 PM~15595463
> *:nicoderm: C'mon, ther has to be a set in Arkansas chillin in someones back yard!  :biggrin:
> *


Man i bet there are..i keep checkin craigslist lol..Nobody here has a clue what they are..most have probably been junked when metal prices were so high..


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2009, 10:23 PM~15595274
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Saul are you taking your ltd to traffic? i really wanna check out your ride. i gotta envision mine


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15587597
> *there not tru spokes but clean rockets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rocket catalog from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra set of caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 7 2009, 10:24 PM~15595707
> *Man i bet there are..i keep checkin craigslist lol..Nobody here has a clue what they are..most have probably been junked when metal prices were so high..
> *


Thats what I'm gonna do when prices go back up... I'll post pics! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15596086
> *Hey Saul are you taking your ltd to traffic? i really wanna check out your ride. i gotta envision mine
> *


nah my car isnt good enough to show its just a cruiser


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 09:28 AM~15597788
> *nah my car isnt good enough to show its just a cruiser
> *


Take pride in your ride, fuck everyone else!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2009, 10:37 AM~15597821
> *Take pride in your ride, fuck everyone else!
> *


i do thats why is a daily :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2009, 11:25 AM~15597764
> *Thats what I'm gonna do when prices go back up... I'll post pics!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15597788
> *nah my car isnt good enough to show its just a cruiser
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 11:42 AM~15597845
> *i do thats why is a daily  :biggrin:
> *


Truth..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT,,cough,,cough,,ROCKETS SAUL...ROCKETS..wink wink!!


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 10:28 AM~15597788
> *nah my car isnt good enough to show its just a cruiser
> *


Its all good! Dont even worry about it! How many Ltds do you see in the show! Its for the love of the car, not how good it looks! I still wanna see it!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

just picked these for 11o.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS+Nov 9 2009, 01:07 PM~15609483-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked these for 11o.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15609634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 9 2009, 03:13 PM~15610218
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 02:07 PM~15609483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked these for 11o.
> *


wanna sell that tire?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

I put those tires on my 67.


----------



## SAUL

nice wheels good score


----------



## PsykoHitman

Posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1458944671.html


----------



## Maverick

looking for a mid late 70's LTD Landau with skirts and hideways. i was going to pick that one up tomm and the guy sold it today.


----------



## SAUL

i will sell u mine the way it is


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Nov 9 2009, 07:52 PM~15613627
> *Posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1458944671.html
> *


 :0 nice i have the caps 4 those :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15614581
> *i will sell u mine the way it is
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Saul do u have any caps for tru spokes with the rainbow tape emblem? i need two.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15614766
> *Saul do u have any caps for tru spokes with the rainbow tape emblem? i need two.
> *


simon ill dig them out and send u pics


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

thanks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:31 PM~15615118
> *thanks
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 8 2009, 11:11 AM~15598011
> *Truth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooh thats nothing you havent seen it light up the ground :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/1459064486.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 10:28 AM~15597788
> *nah my car isnt good enough to show its just a cruiser
> *


SURE IT IS SAUL,THAT LTD IS TIGHT ,HOMIE


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2009, 10:12 PM~15614848
> *simon ill dig them out and send u pics
> *


 :0 I've got to get mine first


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2009, 11:35 PM~15616597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 80sgroupemember

how much is this glass house


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 10 2009, 07:43 AM~15618365
> * :0 I've got to get mine first  *


 i havent forgot about u ez.how u been


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Nov 10 2009, 11:42 AM~15620799
> * how much is this glass house *


 i believe george is asking 8500


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15622248
> *i havent forgot about u ez.how u been
> *


You sound like me now!! I have something sitting here for EZ also! Sorry EZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

Well i got some Tru's on the way..now i just need a car lol..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 10 2009, 02:42 PM~15622863
> *Well i got some Tru's on the way..now i just need a car lol..
> *


and sum tires....


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 10 2009, 03:43 PM~15622877
> *and sum tires....
> *


just gonna run radials


----------



## Maverick

what ya'll think bout this 75?

57k miles..no power windows tho..damn it..but its cheap.


----------



## Maverick

on these


----------



## oldsoul

another clean ass ltd find,shit thats a tight one too,id paint it silver green /w dark green vinyl,w/trus,z'sor d's


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 9 2009, 11:53 PM~15616799
> *SURE IT IS SAUL,THAT LTD IS TIGHT ,HOMIE
> *


thanks David


----------



## robs68

i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15627022
> *i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15627022
> *i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get them to put the skirts and cragers back on..........Or the Tru's even though I like the cragers on her :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15628447
> *Get them to put the skirts and cragers back on..........Or the Tru's even though I like the cragers on her :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15627022
> *i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT STEELER HAT DONT GO WITH THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15627022
> *i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was talking to lil jesse...he said he would love to put them cragars back...and the ivory steering wheel....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I wish he would.....that would rule!!


----------



## ez_rider

> i havent forgot about u ez.how u been


I know you haven't...just tripping with you bro. :biggrin: I've been okay...can't complain. 

quote=hoppin62,Nov 10 2009, 02:58 PM~15622408]
You sound like me now!! I have something sitting here for EZ also! Sorry EZ!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
I know they are both in good hands. Did you ever find out if you had the first couple issues of SCM? LMK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> I know you haven't...just tripping with you bro. :biggrin: I've been okay...can't complain.
> 
> quote=hoppin62,Nov 10 2009, 02:58 PM~15622408]
> You sound like me now!! I have something sitting here for EZ also! Sorry EZ!! :biggrin:


I know they are both in good hands. Did you ever find out if you had the first couple issues of SCM? LMK
[/quote]
:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> I know they are both in good hands. Did you ever find out if you had the first couple issues of SCM? LMK


:wave:
[/quote]
:wave: Right back at you bro. :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> :wave:


:wave: Right back at you bro. :wave:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:32 AM~15632933
> *I know they are both in good hands. Did you ever find out if you had the first couple issues of SCM? LMK
> *


I don't have them, I've looked through the majority of my mags. I know I did get them when they came out, but they may have gotten thrown away with newspapers! :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

WHAT MAGS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR EZ?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 9 2009, 10:53 PM~15616799
> *SURE IT IS SAUL,THAT LTD IS TIGHT ,HOMIE
> *



WHATS UP? IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND TALKING AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR AT SHOWS...BUT WITH MY CAR NEXT TIME


----------



## Maverick

anyone know of or have a set of adapters for spinner?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15638901
> *WHATS UP? IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND TALKING AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR AT SHOWS...BUT WITH MY CAR NEXT TIME
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE,IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU TOO,MIGHT SEE YOU SOONER ,THE IMPIRIALS ALWAYS HAVE THERES IN JUNE,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15640271
> *anyone know of or have a set of adapters for spinner?
> *


:yes: I do... you need all 4? PM me.


----------



## 65_impalow

craigslist find
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1453606815.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 09:32 PM~15638882
> *WHAT MAGS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR EZ?
> *


I have an extra set of issue 1 & 2 of SCM and was hoping to trade Sammy for some 2-wing knock-offs :biggrin: I just can't believe he threw them out :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 12 2009, 07:24 AM~15642774
> *I have an extra set of issue 1 & 2 of SCM and was hoping to trade Sammy for some 2-wing knock-offs :biggrin: I just can't believe he threw them out :angry:
> *



oh i thought you were looking for mags. what kind of knock-offs?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 12 2009, 07:24 AM~15642774
> *I have an extra set of issue 1 & 2 of SCM and was hoping to trade Sammy for some 2-wing knock-offs :biggrin: I just can't believe he threw them out :angry:
> *


I got em' :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 11 2009, 04:33 AM~15630766
> *i was talking to lil jesse...he said he would love to put them cragars back...and the ivory steering wheel....
> *


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

3 Members: robs68, UpInSmoke619, Just_Looking


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 12 2009, 05:04 PM~15648383
> *3 Members: robs68, UpInSmoke619, Just_Looking
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1452248229.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 14 2009, 03:07 PM~15665386
> *
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1452248229.html
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Found these nos knock offs at the goodguys swap meet in pleasanton


----------



## robs68




----------



## micheladas4me

Proud new owner of a set of 14x8 tru spokes. Looks like I still need the center cap, wheel installation kit, and oblong washers. Cant wait to rock these on my regal.!


----------



## SUPREME69

FOR SALE I KNOW THEY ARE NOT 14S BUT STILL 5.20S.


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2009, 10:28 PM~15686006
> *FOR SALE I KNOW THEY ARE NOT 14S BUT STILL 5.20S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size r they ??


----------



## SUPREME69

all these are 13s i do have 7 5.20x14 and 1 5.60x14. if you want pics of those i can get some tomorrow. as for the 13s $350 for a set


----------



## SAUL

$2,500


----------



## SUPREME69

i think i want to throw up


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL YOU MADE MY STOMACH TWIST.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2009, 10:06 PM~15686585
> *SAUL YOU MADE MY STOMACH TWIST.
> *


why u ok


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:13 PM~15686687
> *why u ok
> *



JUST SEEING THEM WHEELS FOR SALE, IM OK :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I know im not going to mount them so why not let someone else do the honors  but for the right price


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: CHINGONES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15686880
> *:worship: CHINGONES
> *


thanks rudy


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:15 PM~15686733
> *I know im not going to mount them so why not let someone else do the honors  but for the right price
> *


I DONT THINK ID MOUTH THEM EITHER, THINK THEY WOULD MAKE A NICE DISPLAY IN THE GARAGE


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you seriously letting them go?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:15 PM~15686733
> *I know im not going to mount them so why not let someone else do the honors  but for the right price
> *


It would be a sin to mount them.


----------



## SAUL

yup there going


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SAUL THERE MUSEAM PISES OF ART THERE NOS ,HARD TO FIND ,NEVER AGAIN WILL THAT HAPPEN ,KEEP THEM AT LEASE YOU KNOW YOU WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF THEM,


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time you let them go.....iam sure them japs would love these good luck on the sale


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd love to make some bar stools out of these! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

my 2 knob boman is up for sale too 1800


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15686585
> *SAUL YOU MADE MY STOMACH TWIST.
> *


I know...i cant believe this shit...and the boman...wtf!


----------



## robs68

I wonder what your trying to raise money for saul? :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET WITH ME SAUL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2009, 08:11 AM~15689524
> *my 2 knob boman is up for sale too 1800
> *


LIKE I SAID, CALL ME


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 16 2009, 11:15 PM~15686733-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know im not going to mount them so why not let someone else do the honors  but for the right price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme64impala_@Nov 17 2009, 01:44 AM~15688355
> *It would be a sin to mount them.
> *



Its better to be a sinner than a false saint!!...Shit, I aint scared to mount a virgin so bring it on!!--Ooops..i didnt know this was the Tru Spoke topic :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 16 2009, 11:23 PM~15686880
> *:worship: CHINGONES
> *


x2


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the bolt pattern?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL.............................???


----------



## SAUL

the wheels are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4 chevy or ford


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 17 2009, 01:44 AM~15688355
> *It would be a sin to mount them.
> *


X2


----------



## SUPREME69

THINK ROB68 WAS STAR STRUCK EARLIER :biggrin: HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THE 5.20 FAT WHITE KING(ME) :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15695357
> *THINK ROB68 WAS STAR STRUCK EARLIER  :biggrin:  HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THE 5.20 FAT WHITE KING(ME)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 17 2009, 07:13 AM~15688984
> * :biggrin:
> *


Much thanks Big Sammy. I appreciate all you've done.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15698535
> *Much thanks Big Sammy. I appreciate all you've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 PM~15698535
> *Much thanks Big Sammy. I appreciate all you've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You hooked me up so I returned the favor!  Enjoy..........................

I will be giving away Sauls N.O.S. Tru-Spokes soon! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Maybe I will start a raffle for them :0 .... and his Boman too!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 17 2009, 11:51 PM~15698986
> *You hooked me up so I returned the favor!    Enjoy..........................
> 
> I will be giving away Sauls N.O.S. Tru-Spokes soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe I will start a raffle for them  :0 .... and his Boman too!
> *



*Sign me up!!!!!!*


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15698535
> *Much thanks Big Sammy. I appreciate all you've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man ive thrown so many of these away :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15695357
> *THINK ROB68 WAS STAR STRUCK EARLIER  :biggrin:  HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THE 5.20 FAT WHITE KING(ME)  :biggrin:
> *


Not really...what got me was ur name.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 PM~15698986
> *You hooked me up so I returned the favor!    Enjoy..........................
> 
> I will be giving away Sauls N.O.S. Tru-Spokes soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe I will start a raffle for them  :0 .... and his Boman too!
> *


THATS THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT SAMMY!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15695357
> *THINK ROB68 WAS STAR STRUCK EARLIER  :biggrin:  HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THE 5.20 FAT WHITE KING(ME)  :biggrin:
> *


Not really...what got me was ur name.... :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 18 2009, 04:31 AM~15700540
> *man ive thrown so many of these away :biggrin:
> *


Don't do that anymore Rob....just send them to me next time. I'll pay for the shipping.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 18 2009, 07:29 AM~15701574
> *Not really...what got me was ur name.... :0
> *



yeah alot of people say that, maybe thats why they just call me supreme :cheesy: 
i usually fuck with some people and say geronimo was my ancestor, i can pull that off cause i am indian :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 18 2009, 10:28 AM~15702655
> *yeah alot of people say that, maybe thats why they just call me supreme :cheesy:
> i usually fuck with some people and say geronimo was my ancestor, i can pull that off cause i am indian :biggrin:
> *


ill just call you little foot lols :0


----------



## Droopy

:biggrin: what up ppl. anyone selling a set of tru's ? the homie is looking for a set that needs restoring. chevy pattern only . show me whatcha got . thanks


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 18 2009, 06:35 PM~15707569
> *:biggrin: what up ppl.  anyone selling a set of tru's  ?  the homie is looking for a set that needs restoring. chevy pattern only .  show me whatcha got . thanks
> *



ohh almost forgot . he's lookin for 14's let me know . :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15707865
> *ohh almost forgot . he's lookin for 14's  let me know . :cheesy:
> *


I am pretty sure Tru's only come in 14.


----------



## Droopy

i think i've seen some 15's on craigslist before . :uh:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 18 2009, 07:35 PM~15707569
> *:biggrin: what up ppl.  anyone selling a set of tru's  ?  the homie is looking for a set that needs restoring. chevy pattern only .  show me whatcha got . thanks
> *


I got a set of tru classic hubs with caps listed up....search it and get at me!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Nov 18 2009, 08:05 PM~15707926-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure Tru's only come in 14.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Droopy_@Nov 18 2009, 08:13 PM~15708009
> *   i think i've seen some 15's on craigslist before .    :uh:
> *


They did make them.  I've got a set of 15X7 std but are not for sale. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 18 2009, 11:51 PM~15711280
> *They did make them.   I've got a set of 15X7 std but are not for sale. I'll post some pics tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 19 2009, 02:17 PM~15715903
> *:nicoderm:
> *


What's up bro. Hope all is well. :wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 18 2009, 08:13 PM~15708009
> *   i think i've seen some 15's on craigslist before .    :uh:
> *


I should have read what you posted.

My brain must be cooked could have swore there was a 13 in the somewhere :around: :around:


----------



## Droopy

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

I GOT A SET OF 15/10'S REVERSE,I THINK THEY WERE MADE FOR A TRUCK,BUT I GOT THEM FREE


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 20 2009, 12:13 PM~15727436
> *I GOT A SET OF 15/10'S REVERSE,I THINK THEY WERE MADE FOR A TRUCK,BUT I GOT THEM FREE
> *



Sell them  


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 20 2009, 01:13 PM~15727436
> *I GOT A SET OF 15/10'S REVERSE,I THINK THEY WERE MADE FOR A TRUCK,BUT I GOT THEM FREE
> *



Cut them bitches up worse than Joan Rivers face & save the hubs!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

:0 WHO SEEN THESE YET?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510196


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Sep 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15165387-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO IS THE BITCH OR BITCHES THAT ALWAYS CALLS PEOPLE TO SEE IF SOMETHING IS STILL AVAILABLE AND WHEN THEY ARE TOLD THAT THEY ARE *SOLD* THEY OFFER MORE MONEY OR THEY TELL THE SELLER THAT THEY ARE WORTH MORE OR NOT TO SELL IT FOR THAT MUCH BECAUSE ITS TO CHEAP OR YOU COULD GET MORE FOR IT. ALL RIGHT I GOT IT OF MY CHEST  *BUNCH OF HATER ASS BITCHES OUT THERE!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHOS THE HATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 06:27 PM~15168098
> *this shit is true i have to call and give out fake info i cant give my name because right after i do a deal someone else comes and fucks it up for me this shit aint right calling the person who i did the deal with i telling them that im just going to turn around and sell them for more it aint nobodys business what i do with what i buy we are all grown men not kids there is enough outhere for everyone :biggrin: this goes out to that one person only i think he should know who he is all my other TRU homies im cool with
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO'S THAT ONE PERSON ,SAY WHO IT IS SO EVERYONE CAN LOOK OUT FOR HIM OR HER :angry: THEY DID THE SAME THING WHEN I WAS SELLEN MY 48 SKIRTS :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 08:09 PM~15169091
> *so who is it? put him or them on blast? i wanna know who your talking about..... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold rush_@Sep 23 2009, 08:45 PM~15169467
> *I say fuck it put em on BLAST!!! now I wanna know too :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SURE LOVE TO HAVE THOSE TRU'S FOR MY 1950 TROCA,ONE DAY


----------



## robs68

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/1436372715.html


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15686338
> *$2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just peed my pants :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 20 2009, 11:27 PM~15733561
> *:0 WHO SEEN THESE YET?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510196
> *


I claimed them..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 21 2009, 08:20 PM~15740951
> *I claimed them..
> *


Tom,I can get you a better deal on those steering wheels.............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 21 2009, 11:55 PM~15742364
> *Tom,I can get you a better deal on those steering wheels.............
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Need one Ry?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2009, 01:03 AM~15751112
> *Need one Ry?
> *


no brother, im all good! thanks though


----------



## Maverick

got my trus..but they need some work. i may have to just throw some paint on them till i can afford to do it right..broke as a joke.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 25 2009, 05:05 PM~15781962
> *got my trus..but they need some work. i may have to just throw some paint on them till i can afford to do it right..broke as a joke.
> *


Pics?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 25 2009, 07:40 PM~15782293
> *Pics?
> *


try to get some up tomm..or by the weekend. not streetable to my standards. dont really want to paint them..but got to do something. they were still a good price.


----------



## micheladas4me

My new addition

14x8 










Plan on sending them next week to G&C for new barrels.


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 25 2009, 07:04 PM~15782630
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2009, 07:17 PM~15783394
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TRU FAMILY!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 26 2009, 10:37 AM~15789638
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TRU FAMILY!!
> *



x2


----------



## Maverick

Happy Thanksgiving Tru fam


----------



## 65ss

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL ON HERE


----------



## ez_rider

* :wave: Happy Thanksgiving to one and all :wave: *


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER

uffin:


----------



## Maverick

Would i be disowned if i painted my barrel and hub? Just til i could afford a nice set. The barrels are faded really bad. if they were shiny and curbed or had some rust pits..id roll them as is..but they are VERY dull.


----------



## SAUL

wrap them with bare metal foil are u going to spray them with a rattle can of chrome paint?


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2009, 11:04 PM~15802503
> *wrap them with bare metal foil are u going to spray them with a rattle can of chrome paint?
> *


crap no..i am going to paint them same color of car..tape off the spokes and nipples.

the barrels are faded bad..i've polished and polished..they are done.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2009, 09:04 PM~15802503
> *wrap them with bare metal foil are u going to spray them with a rattle can of chrome paint?
> *


:twak:


----------



## SAUL

:angry:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2009, 07:34 PM~15805217
> *:angry:
> *


 :angry: :twak:

Bare metal foil, is that the secret treatment? :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 28 2009, 12:38 PM~15805553
> *:angry: :twak:
> 
> Bare metal foil, is that the secret treatment? :roflmao:
> *


It's un chingo de lemon juice,a touch of Tapatio and a whole lot of elbro grease :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

HASTA ARRIVA (TTT)


----------



## 65ss




----------



## micheladas4me

Just sent the trus out for new barrels....cant for their return!


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.kitcars.com/Classifieds/AdDetai...sified_id=22076


----------



## servant of christ

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/1482261282.html


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15698535
> *Much thanks Big Sammy. I appreciate all you've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the name of these... My uncle use to have these on his cars... I was thinking of sum tru's... But only with these style of KO's...


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 1 2009, 12:12 AM~15830206
> *Whats the name of these...
> *


Those are called swept 2-bar spinners/knockoff. The og ones have a direction arrow cast into them. Cal Custom and a bunch of other companies used to make them in the 60's.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15830251
> *Those are called swept 2-bar spinners/knockoff.  The og ones have a direction arrow cast into them.  Cal Custom and a bunch of other companies used to make them in the 60's.
> *


I know there the swept 2 bars. But info on who makes them or if any new companys are still making them... I like the look of these... There was a pic a few pages back...on a set of trus...


----------



## Eryk

Ebay all day long.

Here's some American Racing screw on style that will work with the threaded adapters for Tru's.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-SPINNERS-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 1 2009, 02:30 PM~15835736
> *Ebay all day long.
> *


X2... Eryk get at me


----------



## Eryk

Calling you right now homie.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 11:45 PM~12970078
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought this pic look familar... I took it... :biggrin: I never seen this car again... Guest he was just passing through the City...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1490073508.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 4 2009, 07:48 PM~15874982
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1490073508.html
> *



You havent scooped them & cutting yet?? Ya slippin homie


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 4 2009, 07:59 PM~15875645
> *You havent scooped them & cutting yet?? Ya slippin homie
> *


ILL BE CALLING HERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Those belong to my homeboy Mike.


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 4 2009, 11:56 PM~15877778
> *Those belong to my homeboy Mike.
> *


hes got a few things up for sale here......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 AM~15879209
> *hes got a few things up for sale here......
> *


HEY ROB HOWS THAT SIX8 COMMING ALONG,


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 5 2009, 10:41 AM~15879956
> *HEY ROB HOWS THAT SIX8 COMMING ALONG,
> *


its been a hassle.....but its slowly moving forward....


----------



## LOWASME

So Y TRUE SPOKES?? Y do you guys freak about them??

Threres a shop here in Arkansas that has a lot of them older style bolt wire wheels.

& YES they have all that TRUE SPOKES stuff NOS!!

What do you want? I can get it!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 5 2009, 07:58 PM~15883787
> *So Y TRUE SPOKES?? Y do you guys freak about them??
> 
> Threres a shop here in Arkansas that has a lot of them older style bolt wire wheels.
> 
> & YES they have all that TRUE SPOKES stuff NOS!!
> 
> What do you want? I can get it!
> *


its because most of are not sheep and dont go with the cheapy china wire wheels.I would not say that we freak out about them but just know what we want and get what we want.If you can check that spot for some 3 bar knock offs for me.


----------



## oldsoul

hit me up about some three bars too lowasme


----------



## robs68

TTT....HIT HIM UP ID LIKE ANOTHER SET OF 3 BARS ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 11:45 PM~12970078
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks super clean


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 5 2009, 10:37 PM~15885267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT....HIT HIM UP ID LIKE ANOTHER SET OF 3 BARS ASWELL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 6 2009, 11:40 AM~15888230
> *
> *


hey Rob I would like a set of those classic medallions :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 6 2009, 11:41 AM~15888239
> *hey Rob I would like a set of those classic medallions  :biggrin:
> *


Who dosent....mine aren't for sale...any of it.... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 6 2009, 11:41 AM~15888239
> *hey Rob I would like a set of those classic medallions  :biggrin:
> *


Who wouldent want a set????? Too bad iam not selling any of it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 6 2009, 12:41 PM~15888239
> *hey Rob I would like a set of those classic medallions  :biggrin:
> *



I got more if you need a set....pm sent!!


----------



## TruespokeInc

This is a close-up of the center emblem of the 2009 Truespoke 3-bar spinner










The spinner itself is shown clearer










We hope that the Truespoke faithful will approve of the new spinner. Later in 2010 we will have a second version of the spinner that has a removable center so that you can add an emblem, perhaps your car brand, car club or something really different. The center will unbolt from the rear so that you can always put the original emblem back in. Thank you for the supportive private messages I have received. Dave


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15890662
> *This is a close-up of the center emblem of the 2009 Truespoke 3-bar spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spinner itself is shown clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that the Truespoke faithful will approve of the new spinner. Later in 2010 we will have a second version of the spinner that has a removable center so that you can add an emblem, perhaps your car brand, car club or something really different. The center will unbolt from the rear so that you can always put the original emblem back in. Thank you for the supportive private messages I have received. Dave
> *


NICE......SO HOW WILL THESE SPINNERS COME PACKAGED? WILL YOU DO JUST LIKE THE OLD ONES IN THE TRU SPOKE BOXES 2 PER BOX?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15890635
> *I got more if you need a set....pm sent!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 6 2009, 12:55 PM~15888815
> *Who wouldent want a set????? Too bad iam not selling any of it..... :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was worth a shot! :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 6 2009, 06:02 PM~15891371
> *I thought it was worth a shot! :uh:
> *


maybe i should just sell it all....since they will start to make them new :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15890635
> *I got more if you need a set....pm sent!!
> *


thanks for responding pm sent back :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 6 2009, 06:06 PM~15891392
> *maybe i should just sell it all....since they will start to make them new :biggrin:
> *


OK! :cheesy:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 6 2009, 06:06 PM~15891392
> *maybe i should just sell it all....since they will start to make them new :biggrin:
> *


or maybe theyll be worth more to those og nut heads who want the og trus :biggrin: :biggrin: $$$$$$$


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15890662
> *This is a close-up of the center emblem of the 2009 Truespoke 3-bar spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spinner itself is shown clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that the Truespoke faithful will approve of the new spinner. Later in 2010 we will have a second version of the spinner that has a removable center so that you can add an emblem, perhaps your car brand, car club or something really different. The center will unbolt from the rear so that you can always put the original emblem back in. Thank you for the supportive private messages I have received. Dave
> *


I approve they look nice


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 5 2009, 02:07 PM~15881361
> *its been a hassle.....but its slowly moving forward....
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15905716
> *or maybe theyll be worth more to those og nut heads who want the og trus :biggrin:  :biggrin: $$$$$$$
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

already sold a set of 3bars....  and got a set of tru classic caps on ebay :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15890662
> *This is a close-up of the center emblem of the 2009 Truespoke 3-bar spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spinner itself is shown clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that the Truespoke faithful will approve of the new spinner. Later in 2010 we will have a second version of the spinner that has a removable center so that you can add an emblem, perhaps your car brand, car club or something really different. The center will unbolt from the rear so that you can always put the original emblem back in. Thank you for the supportive private messages I have received. Dave
> *


nice....now just drop the price of the wheels


----------



## antwonee63

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15890662
> *This is a close-up of the center emblem of the 2009 Truespoke 3-bar spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spinner itself is shown clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that the Truespoke faithful will approve of the new spinner. Later in 2010 we will have a second version of the spinner that has a removable center so that you can add an emblem, perhaps your car brand, car club or something really different. The center will unbolt from the rear so that you can always put the original emblem back in. Thank you for the supportive private messages I have received. Dave
> *


are guys gonna make the 2 bar spinnner for 2010?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15916609
> *already sold a set of 3bars....  and got a set of tru classic caps on ebay :0
> *


I know...hurry up & sell that shit so i can get mine up!!  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 9 2009, 04:38 AM~15922337
> *I know...hurry up & sell that shit so i can get mine up!!   :biggrin:
> *


Already got the japs bidding on the caps..... :0. Gotta make some cash...since there gonna start to repop them....


----------



## robs68

heres some supremes...
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1501615705.html


----------



## robs68

3bars
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1496816043.html


----------



## RELIC

Where is a good place to send Trus to have broken down and relaced? I ask because soon as I find a set in a Ford bolt pattern I need to have them taken apart to have the spokes powdercoated mint green and the hub and EDIT: nipps gold plated then put back together. Address and phone# along with the company name or if there independant is cool with me.

Thanks for any help.

Carlos


----------



## RELIC

Couple of Tru Spoke items somebody may want!

http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1683551.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/2588930.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1860105.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1664985.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1657401.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1670229.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/2359243.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1719428.html
http://classifieds.mybc.com/js/mi/1443704.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 9 2009, 07:25 PM~15929624
> *Where is a good place to send Trus to have broken down and relaced? I ask because soon as I find a set in a Ford bolt pattern I need to have them taken apart to have the spokes powdercoated mint green and the hub and EDIT: nipps gold plated then put back together. Address and phone# along with the company name or if there independant is cool with me.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Carlos
> *


Carlos, I got a set of Tru Classic hubs ready to be redone...$200 get at me!


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 10 2009, 04:50 AM~15934926
> *Carlos, I got a set of Tru Classic hubs ready to be redone...$200 get at me!
> *


If there Classic hubs I will have to pass brother. I have a few complete sets of Classic's already. All im needing is some Tru-Spokes at the moment


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15937057
> *If there Classic hubs I will have to pass brother. I have a few complete sets of Classic's already. All im needing is some Tru-Spokes at the moment
> *


i got a set of tru spoke hubs :0


----------



## micheladas4me

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Dec 9 2009, 06:25 PM~15929624
> *Where is a good place to send Trus to have broken down and relaced? I ask because soon as I find a set in a Ford bolt pattern I need to have them taken apart to have the spokes powdercoated mint green and the hub and EDIT: nipps gold plated then put back together. Address and phone# along with the company name or if there independant is cool with me.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Carlos
> *


G&C Custome Wire Wheels
Ask for *****
7635 Ramish Ave. 
Bell Gardens, Ca. 90201
Mon.-Sun. 7a.m.-6p.m.
phone: 562-443-1253

Sent my tru spokes to them last week. Should take about 2-3 weeks to take apart, replace with a new barrel, relace, tru them, and reseal them. I cant wait!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 9 2009, 04:38 AM~15922337
> *I know...hurry up & sell that shit so i can get mine up!!   :biggrin:
> *



Id wait til the repops actually hit the streets with a price tag on them??

prevent sellers remorse and besides, someone will always want original parts over reproductions.... for the most part


----------



## LOWASME

This is a used set of four chrome 70 spoke 16'' Dayton Wire Wheels with four chrome DAYTON Knockoffs center. 
ket.com/albums/j267/Toby04u/MYGOLDWheels/Picture129.jpg[/img]


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 11 2009, 12:26 AM~15945420
> *This is a used set of four chrome 70 spoke 16'' Dayton Wire Wheels with four chrome DAYTON Knockoffs center.
> These are bolt on wheels in the popular 5 X 4.75" bolt pattern as well as 5x 5.5.''
> YES the are unti 5-Lug wheels.
> Each wheel is stamp on the boack from DAYTON as you will see from the below.
> This set of wheel will fit with most rear wheel drive General Motors cars such as Cadillac, Pontiac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Chevrolet, Jaguar ect.
> The wheels do NOT come with the tires.
> This is jsut the wheels only.
> I am having the tires takken off,cuzz there are no good!
> One wheel has some chrom cips is as you can see from the pics below.
> Beeing sold as is.
> This will look on your Donk,Swager style like Pual Wall,Lowrider,Rat Rod,or just a classice style look.
> People can't help but stare.
> Add some bling bling to your car - it deserves it! I'm only asking $500.00 for them or BEST Offer.
> 
> *



Those are for wrong wheel drive cars... They'd look ok if you flipped the hubs around :rofl:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 11 2009, 08:00 AM~15946592
> *Those are for wrong wheel drive cars...  They'd look ok if you flipped the hubs around  :rofl:
> *


still wouldnt look good :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 11 2009, 12:26 AM~15945420
> *This is a used set of four chrome 70 spoke 16'' Dayton Wire Wheels with four chrome DAYTON Knockoffs center.
> These are bolt on wheels in the popular 5 X 4.75" bolt pattern as well as 5x 5.5.''
> YES the are unti 5-Lug wheels.
> Each wheel is stamp on the boack from DAYTON as you will see from the below.
> This set of wheel will fit with most rear wheel drive General Motors cars such as Cadillac, Pontiac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Chevrolet, Jaguar ect.
> The wheels do NOT come with the tires.
> This is jsut the wheels only.
> I am having the tires takken off,cuzz there are no good!
> One wheel has some chrom cips is as you can see from the pics below.
> Beeing sold as is.
> This will look on your Donk,Swager style like Pual Wall,Lowrider,Rat Rod,or just a classice style look.
> People can't help but stare.
> Add some bling bling to your car - it deserves it! I'm only asking $500.00 for them or BEST Offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were not interested in donks or daytons on here back to the tru spoke channel


----------



## RELIC

Anyone have TWO 14x7 reverse Tru's or any singles? Im picking up two rims from EZ and need two more rims. Shoot me a PM with what you have. Carlos


----------



## Airborne

I saw a Rivi in a pic from Japan and it had some Trues (at least I think it was trues) and they weren't reversed. I am looking for a set to run on my 51 with the skirts on. Any info?


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Dec 11 2009, 09:32 AM~15947362
> *were not interested in donks or daytons on here back to the tru spoke channel
> *


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15964886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you looking to sell those Saul? Send me a PM


----------



## Firefly

Nice disco stickers Saul :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15945420
> *This is a used set of four chrome 70 spoke 16'' Dayton Wire Wheels with four chrome DAYTON Knockoffs center.
> These are bolt on wheels in the popular 5 X 4.75" bolt pattern as well as 5x 5.5.''
> YES the are unti 5-Lug wheels.
> Each wheel is stamp on the boack from DAYTON as you will see from the below.
> This set of wheel will fit with most rear wheel drive General Motors cars such as Cadillac, Pontiac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Chevrolet, Jaguar ect.
> The wheels do NOT come with the tires.
> This is jsut the wheels only.
> I am having the tires takken off,cuzz there are no good!
> One wheel has some chrom cips is as you can see from the pics below.
> Beeing sold as is.
> This will look on your Donk,Swager style like Pual Wall,Lowrider,Rat Rod,or just a classice style look.
> People can't help but stare.
> Add some bling bling to your car - it deserves it! I'm only asking $500.00 for them or BEST Offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$200


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15964886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, robs68
> *


 :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 13 2009, 02:44 PM~15968920
> *:wave:
> *


ez....whats up :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 13 2009, 05:44 PM~15968920
> *:wave:
> *


I am still working on it bro, hopefully make some moves in the next few days. That old car needs new shoes.


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 AM~15964886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15964886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## micheladas4me

I want a sticker!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 13 2009, 04:00 PM~15969028
> *I am still working on it bro, hopefully make some moves in the next few days. That old car needs new shoes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Thats an old picture those stickers are mounted on caps now


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2009, 12:04 AM~15974323
> *Thats an old picture those stickers are mounted on caps now
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## robs68

http://nashville.craigslist.org/wan/1508551843.html


----------



## robs68

whos this?
http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1509039869.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 15 2009, 04:38 PM~15990638
> *whos this?
> http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1509039869.html
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## robs68

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1508498948.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2009, 05:40 PM~16001959
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1508498948.html
> *


anyone can go get me these ill pay you for your time and to take them to fedex for me... FOR REAL


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn, those sold

TTT for all the homies.. 

been talkin to tru spoke.. next year wlil be 45s again! im ready to buy... i cant find OG 14x6s to save my life! 

AND they gave out prices on the new tribars.. i would sell all i had if i had vintage ones.. they are quoting $100 for them with wheels, $200 alone.. tahts a nice deal and homies are sellin OG ones for more!

how much to have new barrels made? anyone have hookups? maybe i can buy some 7s and have my boy lace em into new barrels for me.. just need to find barrels


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1513747753.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 17 2009, 07:47 PM~16014502
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1513747753.html
> *


ARE THEY AT YOUR HOUSE YET??


----------



## touchdowntodd

lookin for 1-2 14x7 reverse trus with 4.5" bolt pattern.. 

dont have to be perfect, this is for a trial fit to see if i can squeeze these bitches on.. 

whos gonna hook me up? even if i could borrow a couple or one from someone ill get it right back to you


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 17 2009, 08:39 PM~16015195
> *ARE THEY AT YOUR HOUSE YET??
> *


there 15s if they were 14s maybe :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2009, 01:29 PM~16021274
> *there 15s if they were 14s maybe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1514425311.html


----------



## firme64impala

Tru The Top


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Dec 13 2009, 11:04 PM~15974323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an old picture those stickers are mounted on caps now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all of them... one remaining in my hands!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Dec 15 2009, 02:38 PM~15990638
> *whos this?
> http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1509039869.html
> *


You!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 21 2009, 12:26 AM~16044096
> *Not all of them... one remaining in my hands!
> You!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 21 2009, 04:43 AM~16044807
> *:wave:
> *


 :x:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 21 2009, 11:39 AM~16046505
> *:x:
> *


 :wave: Q-Vo Sammy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 09:45 AM~16046576
> *:wave: Q-Vo Sammy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15990571
> *http://nashville.craigslist.org/wan/1508551843.html
> *


anyone near nashville want to pick these up and ship them for me? I'll pay for gas (and of course shipping).


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 21 2009, 12:23 PM~16046991
> *anyone near nashville want to pick these up and ship them for me? I'll pay for gas (and of course shipping).
> *


Hey bro...why don't you just call the guy and have him ship them to you :dunno:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 02:34 PM~16047074
> *Hey bro...why don't you just call the guy and have him ship them to you :dunno:
> *


I want someone to put eyes on them. I am afraid to get scammed through Craigslist.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 02:34 PM~16047074
> *Hey bro...why don't you just call the guy and have him ship them to you :dunno:
> *


I just tried to call with no answer and no voicemail set up.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 21 2009, 12:39 PM~16047111
> *I want someone to put eyes on them. I am afraid to get scammed through Craigslist.
> *


Understandable. Good luck and let me know if this works out for you as I still have the wheels set aside.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 04:08 PM~16047864
> *Understandable. Good luck and let me know if this works out for you as I still have the wheels set aside.
> *


I will, I am trying to get rid of some shit to raise funds. Christmas wipes us out again!lol
I doubt this guy is legit, doesn't answer the phone and no voicemail on a cell phone.


----------



## touchdowntodd

i still need a set


----------



## LOWASME

I got this :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517042


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

WTF is this shit??


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 23 2009, 07:13 PM~16071889
> *WTF is this shit??
> *


 :dunno:* X2*


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 23 2009, 06:13 PM~16071889
> *WTF is this shit??
> *


x3 :angry:


----------



## SAUL

Merry Christmas to all my brothers on here


----------



## touchdowntodd

merry xmas to all of ya, including saul who has more tru shit than i have dreams... damn!


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2009, 06:09 PM~16081980
> *Merry Christmas to all my brothers on here
> *


x2 merry christmas and a happy holiday season


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WISHING EVERYONE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A BLESSED NEW YEAR!!


----------



## SUPREME69

FELIZ KWANZA TRU~FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

right here :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...i%3D1&viewitem=


----------



## Firefly

Merry Christmas to the Tru-Family!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ez_rider

*Merry Christmas to one and all!*


----------



## ez_rider

Found these on another thread  















:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 25 2009, 05:44 PM~16088353
> *Found these on another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


those wheels are the shit


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

up ^^^ to the top


----------



## Maverick

what up fellas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## hoppin62

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 31 2009, 08:58 PM~16149880
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 be safe tru= : family :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

MAY EVERYONE ON HERE HAVE A GREAT SAFE NEW YEAR


----------



## SAUL

Happy new year to the Tru Family


----------



## touchdowntodd

happy new year all.. hopefully this is the year i find a 14x7 tru to try to fit on my car... i need to know what mods i have to do to fit a set.. 

no one seems to have one i can borrow, or even one decent or even crap one for sale!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 1 2010, 11:35 AM~16152626
> *happy new year all.. hopefully this is the year i find a 14x7 tru to try to fit on my car... i need to know what mods i have to do to fit a set..
> 
> no one seems to have one i can borrow, or even one decent or even crap one for sale!
> *



PM sent.


----------



## robs68




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 12:55 PM~16153946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's FRESH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 01:55 PM~16153946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAMMY...IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU LAST WEEK...THANKS FOR THE COLOR BAR LOOKS BADASS...BUT DAM HOMIE...SELL THIS CAR OF YOURS...NOT COOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16154013
> *SAMMY...IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU LAST WEEK...THANKS FOR THE COLOR BAR LOOKS BADASS...BUT DAM HOMIE...SELL THIS CAR OF YOURS...NOT COOL
> *


This shit is Old School foo! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 02:55 PM~16153946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEXI"CAN"


----------



## undr8ed

I'll trade all 3 sets of my Tru's AND my accessories if someone can hook me up with some of that side trim...

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 1 2010, 03:12 PM~16154991
> *I'll trade all 3 sets of my Tru's AND my accessories if someone can hook me up with some of that side trim...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't talk shit homie, cause I got some to trade you!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche sammy


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

SLOWLY....BUT SURELY...GOT BORED AND PUT ON A TRU SPOKE RIM LOLS...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 04:31 PM~16155532
> *SLOWLY....BUT SURELY...GOT BORED AND PUT ON A TRU SPOKE RIM LOLS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put the color bar on too! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16155733
> *put the color bar on too!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PsykoHitman

Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html


----------



## SAUL

Nice


----------



## 65ss

:thumbsup: i like


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 1 2010, 04:32 PM~16155124
> *Don't talk shit homie, cause I got some to trade you!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Pics??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Jan 2 2010, 06:12 PM~16164027
> *Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html
> *



"...and no life stories..." :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











"...I remember when......." :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Jan 2 2010, 06:12 PM~16164027
> *Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html
> *


fuck that...not show quality....for $1250 :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Jan 2 2010, 07:18 PM~16165075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling me out homie! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undr8ed_@Jan 2 2010, 07:19 PM~16165087
> *"...and no life stories..."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "...I remember when......."  :biggrin:
> *


I liked that too! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 2 2010, 07:30 PM~16165205
> *fuck that...not show quality....for $1250 :angry:
> *


 hno:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2010, 08:53 PM~16165469
> *You calling me out homie!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> I liked that too!  :biggrin:
> hno:
> *



Me and Mr. Daniels think you're bullshittin...



Pics *ON* the car or they don't count


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 2 2010, 08:04 PM~16165579
> *Me and Mr. Daniels think you're bullshittin...
> Pics ON the car or they don't count
> *


Lol! I said I got trim, not the car! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2010, 09:08 PM~16165616
> *Lol! I said I got trim, not the car!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shoot, it could be on your 4 lug for all I care 


I just wanna see pics :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 2 2010, 08:35 PM~16165881
> *Shoot, it could be on your 4 lug for all I care
> I just wanna see pics  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16166171
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *









:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 2 2010, 08:19 PM~16165087
> *"...and no life stories..."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "...I remember when......."  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Found these finally today while cleaning out my closet!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 3 2010, 06:13 PM~16173446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these finally today while cleaning out my closet!
> *


nice center cap stickers.


----------



## chingon36

WANTED TRU SPOKE STICKERS PM WHAT U HAVE


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got pics of reverse tru wires (not tru spokes) or appliance fine wires?

pm me ASAP if you do.. thanks homies


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Jan 2 2010, 06:12 PM~16164027
> *Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html
> *


 damn I was going to call him to talk about his rims (from back in my days) till read in his ad  :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:13 PM~16173446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these finally today while cleaning out my closet!
> *


any offers on the stickers?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 4 2010, 10:44 AM~16178485
> *anyone got pics of reverse tru wires (not tru spokes) or appliance fine wires?
> 
> pm me ASAP if you do.. thanks homies
> *











http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1515655511.html
I will take 300+shipping for just the rims.


----------



## touchdowntodd

any chance you got pics of em on the car homie? like the whole car?


----------



## undr8ed

Are those the ones with the "rotolugs?" 




FUCK ROTOLUGS!!! They're a bitch to get on and off :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



(but if you like them, I've got some  )


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 4 2010, 09:44 AM~16178485
> *anyone got pics of reverse tru wires (not tru spokes) or appliance fine wires?
> 
> pm me ASAP if you do.. thanks homies
> *


i know these are too wide but if you just want a picture of one heres a craigslist link for you http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1536236033.html


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:26 AM~16178732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1515655511.html
> I will take 300+shipping for just the rims.
> *


these might be more pictures of same rims  i sold a while back


----------



## Gold86

Will 14X8s rub on an impala or caprice?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16198608
> *these might be more pictures of same rims   i sold a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do these lace into a ring or the rim?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 6 2010, 01:55 AM~16200281
> *Do these lace into a ring or the rim?
> *


I am pretty sure they lace into the ring and not the barrel of the wheel.


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jan 4 2010, 12:23 PM~16178712
> *any offers on the stickers?
> *


what is the dimentions????? and how much do u want ??????


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 6 2010, 04:13 PM~16205128
> *I am pretty sure they lace into the ring and not the barrel of the wheel.
> *


this is correct


----------



## chingon36

I NEED ONE TRU SPOKE SPACER, DOSE ANY ON HAVE ANY FOR SALE ??SEND PM IF U DO THANX


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by chingon36_@Jan 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16220975
> *I NEED ONE TRU SPOKE SPACER, DOSE ANY ON HAVE ANY FOR SALE ??SEND PM IF U DO THANX
> *


they sell these new for like $5....


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 8 2010, 11:53 AM~16225806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## BIG RED

I hate this time of year no ones poping out with new scores


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 8 2010, 09:18 PM~16231652
> *I hate this time of year no ones poping out with new scores
> *



I got another set and a lead for some spares... :biggrin:

It's just a pain to roll somewhere out of town in this weather to find out they're pans, old ko's, or beat up kelsey hayes...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2010, 12:54 PM~16236817
> *I got another set and a lead for some spares...  :biggrin:
> 
> It's just a pain to roll somewhere out of town in this weather to find out they're pans, old ko's, or beat up kelsey hayes...
> *


 :happysad: THANK THE LORD FOR SUNNY/CLOUDY/SPRINKLING CALIFORNIA :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16236817
> *I got another set and a lead for some spares...  :biggrin:
> 
> It's just a pain to roll somewhere out of town in this weather to find out they're pans, old ko's, or beat up kelsey hayes...
> *



PICS...or didnt happen...ya know the rules :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Jan 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16236817-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got another set and a lead for some spares...  :biggrin:
> 
> It's just a pain to roll somewhere out of town in this weather to find out they're pans, old ko's, or beat up kelsey hayes...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 10 2010, 06:35 AM~16242955
> *PICS...or didnt happen...ya know the rules :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


Ya what he said :cheesy:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 10 2010, 05:35 AM~16242955
> *PICS...or didnt happen...ya know the rules :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *



I'll get some when the weather clears... Last time I tried to lick one clean, my tongue stuck to it 




:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1541986616.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2010, 08:00 PM~16249581
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1541986616.html
> *


64ssdrop or drop64ss stuff


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 5 2010, 11:38 PM~16198608
> *these might be more pictures of same rims   i sold a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah those are the rims homie.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 6 2010, 05:13 PM~16205128
> *I am pretty sure they lace into the ring and not the barrel of the wheel.
> *


They lace into the ring and is the reason why they never leak air.


----------



## oldsoul

14/8's for sale 300 obo


----------



## oldsoul

14/7's 300 obo


----------



## oldsoul

15/7 standard 100 obo


----------



## oldsoul

i think the 7&8's are clean,the 7's came off a 63 impala,the 8's came off a 56 belair,the standards are clean but one rim has busted spokes.ill let em' all go for 600.one of my cars needs ulpostery,so i need to sell some
stuff off.14/7 300.14/8 300. 15/7 standards 100  thanks homies lmk.sorry about the pic sizes homies.


----------



## Just_Looking

Where are you located.


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL*


 :wave: Q-Vo Saul :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 11 2010, 07:50 PM~16259926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14/7's 300 obo
> *


Sell me the knock offs


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16261468
> *
> *


PM sent.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16261443
> *:wave: Q-Vo Saul :wave:
> *


Qvo ez i have to meet up with u one of these days


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2010, 10:50 PM~16261546
> *Qvo ez i have to meet up with u one of these days
> *


Ya sabes...next time I have a meeting in Agoura, I'll hit you up and we can hook up for lunch.


----------



## SAUL

For sure that sounds cool


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2010, 08:45 PM~16261468
> *Sell me the knock offs
> *


    :twak: You know those are mine


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 11 2010, 10:19 PM~16261925
> *       :twak: You know those are mine
> *


I dont want them i was speakin for you since you were not here come on guy i dont step on nobodys toes i still have the one i found for u right here waitingfor u to come pick it up  
:twak:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2010, 09:28 PM~16262061
> *I dont want them i was speakin for you since you were not here come on guy i dont step on nobodys toes i still have the one i found for u right here waitingfor u to come pick it up
> :twak:
> *


you are the man!! :worship: :worship: :worship: I bowdown to you :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 11 2010, 10:36 PM~16262167
> *you are the man!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: I bowdown to you  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## oldsoul

I FORGOT TO TELL YOU BROTHERS,THE 14/7'S AND 14/8'S BOTH COME WITH A SPARE.NOT THE BEST CONDITION, BUT ATLEAST ITS A SPARE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16262525
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais

Ok im on my phone and it woulda been a bitch to look thru all 300+ pages but would a set of 14x7 tru spoke look too big on a 80 cutty? 80 are the last of the short bodied cuttys.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 12 2010, 12:26 AM~16262976
> *I FORGOT TO TELL YOU BROTHERS,THE 14/7'S AND 14/8'S BOTH COME WITH A SPARE.NOT THE BEST CONDITION, BUT ATLEAST ITS A SPARE :biggrin:
> *


I PM'd you yesterday. Consider the 14X7's sold. PM me to work out the details.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16261925
> *       :twak: You know those are mine
> *


I've got your back :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE*


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 12 2010, 06:57 AM~16264891
> *I've got your back :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: .... :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

14/7'S SOLD TO THE HOMIE EZ RIDER FROM WHITTIER CA.


----------



## micheladas4me

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 12 2010, 11:41 AM~16266511
> * 14/7'S SOLD TO THE HOMIE EZ RIDER FROM WHITTIER CA.
> *



im gonna just ask cause it doesnt hurt, but would you be willing to part the centercaps from the 14x8's? Thanks


----------



## oldsoul

IM SORRY BROTHER,BUT I CANT BREAK UP THE SET


----------



## micheladas4me

I feel ya. I need a set for my 14x8s. GL on the sale, thats a hella good price!


----------



## robs68

my new score....... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

DAMN rob.. wow..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 01:44 PM~16279610
> *my new score....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL

Nice are those the ones u had redone


----------



## oldsoul

beautifull,w/og520's


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2010, 03:49 PM~16280214
> *Nice are those the ones u had redone
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 04:20 PM~16280472
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: it doesnt get better than that


----------



## undr8ed

I need a single 15x7 without the slotted lug holes... 5x5 pattern 


If anybody has or sees one :biggrin:



I picked up 2 14x7 fwd's this last weekend cus I couldn't beat the price... The last ones I had, I turned into hose reels and sold them... Dammit, I shoulda kept them to have a set for a wrong wheel drive car I'll never own :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 02:44 PM~16279610
> *my new score....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice I would love 2 roll A set of those. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 02:44 PM~16279610
> *my new score....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I NEED TO SEND MINE OUT


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hoppin62, ez_rider*


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 13 2010, 09:16 PM~16285135
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

whats up fellas!


Hey Rob, those look GREAT!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 AM~16288897
> *whats up fellas!
> Hey Rob, those look GREAT!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1554904324.html


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1554240973.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone know if tru spoke 3 bars will fit tru wire wheels? seems like same diameter hole, but idk.. 

i tried contacting tru spoke, but nothin back from them

i just bought 5 NOS reverse tru wires... not what you guys love, but for the price, and the fact that they are NOS, ill roll the fuckers, its nice to be different lol


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 08:37 AM~16308409
> *anyone know if tru spoke 3 bars will fit tru wire wheels? seems like same diameter hole, but idk..
> 
> i tried contacting tru spoke, but nothin back from them
> 
> i just bought 5 NOS reverse tru wires... not what you guys love, but for the price, and the fact that they are NOS, ill roll the fuckers, its nice to be different lol
> *


so dont fake the fuck by putting tru spoke 3 bars on tru wire  thats like rolling aplience wheels with tru spoke 3 bars :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

i get where youre coming from.. but at the same time i mean its the same company, they are made by tru spoke, so its not bullshit...not really fakin anything.. and anyone taht knows anything knows they are made by tru spoke.. i just dont like the blue octagon caps taht much, and im missing 2... 

and the appliance fines are uglier LOL.. too many spokes.. and thats a tru spoke 3 bar on a non tru spoke wheel... 

anyone have a couple of those blue ones? the tru wire ones?


ps - for what its worth id rather have tru spokes ofcourse, but i never see 14x6s for sale, and the new ones are outta my price range


----------



## touchdowntodd

sorry to offend the tru gods... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 02:44 PM~16279610
> *my new score....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 10:01 AM~16308516
> *sorry to offend the tru gods...  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


lol wait til you see what im doing to my trus..the truspoke mafia will be gunning for me


----------



## touchdowntodd

so these arent tru spokes, and i LOVE tru spokes.. but someone tell me these 14x6 reverse tru wires ARENT pretty?!?!?! anyone, i dare ya! after not liking how the Z's i had looked on my car, and not liking how the adapters didnt fit the 4.5 pattern well even with a little grinding, i finally get to enjoy wire wheels.. these are NOS, and yeah, there are 5 of em heading my way as we speak.. 80% of the tru spoke look, and i honestly think i like the smaller hub a little more, almost a cleaner look.. i will have to see them in person, but its safe to say in my opinion atleast that fine wires have NOTHING on the tru spoke version of that style wheel, these are CLEAAAAN lookin... 

only issue is I only have 3 of the blue tru wire caps coming my way, thats why i asked if the 3 bars would fit these too, and i still dont think its bootleg to run tri bars on these, they ARE tru spoke made wheels.. 

ill still be on the lookout for a clean set of tru spokes, and i may even buy a set of the 45s when they come out next year or 2012, but i gotta admit i like these wheels too... 

what you think homies? 1985 birthdays


----------



## Maverick

i like em


----------



## SAUL

Wow those are nice i think the only 3 bars that will fit are the spin on type with the aluminun adapter but to find a tru spoke set it will be hard u can get the plain 3 bars those will look nice or the 2 wings those are even better


----------



## 65ss

hell yeah they are nice especially n.o.s. but most importantly remember if you 
like them dont worry if others approve or not its your wheels and your car


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THOSE DO LOOK NICE....ID ROLL THEM


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 05:39 PM~16311959
> *so these arent tru spokes, and i LOVE tru spokes.. but someone tell me these 14x6 reverse tru wires ARENT pretty?!?!?! anyone, i dare ya! after not liking how the Z's i had looked on my car, and not liking how the adapters didnt fit the 4.5 pattern well even with a little grinding, i finally get to enjoy wire wheels.. these are NOS, and yeah, there are 5 of em heading my way as we speak.. 80% of the tru spoke look, and i honestly think i like the smaller hub a little more, almost a cleaner look.. i will have to see them in person, but its safe to say in my opinion atleast that fine wires have NOTHING on the tru spoke version of that style wheel, these are CLEAAAAN lookin...
> 
> only issue is I only have 3 of the blue tru wire caps coming my way, thats why i asked if the 3 bars would fit these too, and i still dont think its bootleg to run tri bars on these, they ARE tru spoke made wheels..
> 
> ill still be on the lookout for a clean set of tru spokes, and i may even buy a set of the 45s when they come out next year or 2012, but i gotta admit i like these wheels too...
> 
> what you think homies? 1985 birthdays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Tru-Spoke 3 bars will fit. I bought a set of these wheels and they had 3 bars on them. You have to make longer "L" brackets and shave the little pegs on the back of the ko's for them to sit properly, but they will work.  Saul, you remember the ko's I got a while back?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16313323
> *The Tru-Spoke 3 bars will fit. I bought a set of these wheels and they had 3 bars on them. You have to make longer "L" brackets and shave the little pegs on the back of the ko's for them to sit properly, but they will work.    Saul, you remember the ko's I got a while back?
> *



this is what i was waitin to hear!!! i need a lil more explination cause ive never been lucky enough to have a set of tru spkes or tri bars near me.. maybe someone has pics?

thanks homies... i like these wheels


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 08:41 PM~16313352
> *this is what i was waitin to hear!!! i need a lil more explination cause ive never been lucky enough to have a set of tru spkes or tri bars near me.. maybe someone has pics?
> 
> thanks homies... i like these wheels
> *


Longer "L" brackets will be needed to secure the ko on the wheel. 
The areas circled in red have to be grinded smooth. This is what centers the ko on a Tru-Spoke wheel. You will have to center it as you tighten the 3 brackets. You will ruin the ko, but when you buy a set, they are yours to ruin!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 05:39 PM~16311959
> *so these arent tru spokes, and i LOVE tru spokes.. but someone tell me these 14x6 reverse tru wires ARENT pretty?!?!?! anyone, i dare ya! after not liking how the Z's i had looked on my car, and not liking how the adapters didnt fit the 4.5 pattern well even with a little grinding, i finally get to enjoy wire wheels.. these are NOS, and yeah, there are 5 of em heading my way as we speak.. 80% of the tru spoke look, and i honestly think i like the smaller hub a little more, almost a cleaner look.. i will have to see them in person, but its safe to say in my opinion atleast that fine wires have NOTHING on the tru spoke version of that style wheel, these are CLEAAAAN lookin...
> 
> only issue is I only have 3 of the blue tru wire caps coming my way, thats why i asked if the 3 bars would fit these too, and i still dont think its bootleg to run tri bars on these, they ARE tru spoke made wheels..
> 
> ill still be on the lookout for a clean set of tru spokes, and i may even buy a set of the 45s when they come out next year or 2012, but i gotta admit i like these wheels too...
> 
> what you think homies? 1985 birthdays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look real nice and NOS. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## ez_rider

<img src=\'http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb47/touchdowntodd/NOStruwire1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb47/touchdowntodd/NOStruwire2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb47/touchdowntodd/NOStruwire3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb47/touchdowntodd/NOStruwire4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]


Don't sweat what anyone else thinks. There is no lowriding law that says you need to run a certain KO with a certain wheel or that you have to run a specific wheel period. I was around when Supremes were King. Back then some guys also rolled on Cragars and even Rockets. I wasn't WHAT you had but THAT you had. You with me? It's your ride, your style and you passion that should be your your motivation, not what others think.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ez youre dead on right, but doesnt mean i dont get curious about others opinions, LOL


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 12 2010, 12:26 AM~16262976
> *I FORGOT TO TELL YOU BROTHERS,THE 14/7'S AND 14/8'S BOTH COME WITH A SPARE.NOT THE BEST CONDITION, BUT ATLEAST ITS A SPARE :biggrin:
> *



PM sent.


----------



## robs68

:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Here's more pics of the rims I like cause they don't leak air... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

What I like to afford one day... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

NICE


----------



## SAUL

Very nice


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2010, 06:39 PM~16311959
> *so these arent tru spokes, and i LOVE tru spokes.. but someone tell me these 14x6 reverse tru wires ARENT pretty?!?!?! anyone, i dare ya! after not liking how the Z's i had looked on my car, and not liking how the adapters didnt fit the 4.5 pattern well even with a little grinding, i finally get to enjoy wire wheels.. these are NOS, and yeah, there are 5 of em heading my way as we speak.. 80% of the tru spoke look, and i honestly think i like the smaller hub a little more, almost a cleaner look.. i will have to see them in person, but its safe to say in my opinion atleast that fine wires have NOTHING on the tru spoke version of that style wheel, these are CLEAAAAN lookin...
> 
> only issue is I only have 3 of the blue tru wire caps coming my way, thats why i asked if the 3 bars would fit these too, and i still dont think its bootleg to run tri bars on these, they ARE tru spoke made wheels..
> 
> ill still be on the lookout for a clean set of tru spokes, and i may even buy a set of the 45s when they come out next year or 2012, but i gotta admit i like these wheels too...
> 
> what you think homies? 1985 birthdays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang these are super nice Todd! I would rock these in a heartbeat! Dont trip on what others might think ... who cares. Then again I have and would rock Appliance Fine Wires. 

nice find!


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1555764676.html


----------



## robs68

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1558855745.html
3BARS


----------



## robs68

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1558706916.html
CLEAN TRUS :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 03:10 PM~16328477
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1558855745.html
> 3BARS
> *


those are on tru wires!!!!!!!!!!!!! they look GOOD! i need those!


----------



## robs68

JUST WAIT AND BUY NEW ONES AT THAT PRICE...IAM DUMPING MY 3BARS...I HAVE 2 SETS STILL...  EBAY


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 04:12 PM~16328496
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1558706916.html
> CLEAN TRUS :0
> *


Rob...don't beat me to this deal :0 I'm calling him right now :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 18 2010, 04:24 PM~16329263
> *Rob...don't beat me to this deal :0 I'm calling him right now :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 05:32 PM~16329333
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:  :biggrin: How goes it Rob :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 18 2010, 04:39 PM~16329386
> *:tears:  :biggrin:  How goes it Rob :wave:
> *


its going good....just here chilling...staying dry dam rain from cali :angry:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16329427
> *its going good....just here chilling...staying dry dam rain from cali :angry:
> *


I know...sitting in this madness as we speak. Supposed to have about 8-10 inches of rain tonight :angry: Gotta get me a freakin boat :biggrin: Take care.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 18 2010, 04:51 PM~16329518
> *I know...sitting in this madness as we speak. Supposed to have about 8-10 inches of rain tonight  :angry:  Gotta get me a freakin boat :biggrin: Take care.
> *


speaking of a boat what would look good on a 73 riviera boatail? iam thinking classics


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 03:24 PM~16328636
> *JUST WAIT AND BUY NEW ONES AT THAT PRICE...IAM DUMPING MY 3BARS...I HAVE 2 SETS STILL...  EBAY
> *


I already have a deal worked with the tru guys on a set for me... LOL.. rather those than old ones taht are imperfect.. 

im still waitin on them to make the 45s though, hopefully next year!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 05:53 PM~16329546
> *speaking of a boat what would look good on a 73 riviera boatail? iam thinking classics
> *


I agree :thumbsup: 14X7 reverse all day long. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

if these deal works out...i might be rolling a 73 rivi :biggrin: damm...iam gonna look tiny in that boatail


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16330544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm....black 68?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16331037
> *damm....black 68?
> *


no 67


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

i know somebody had to score at pomona  post pics


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 18 2010, 07:02 PM~16331138
> *i know somebody had to score at pomona   post pics
> *


IVE HEARD OF SOME... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 18 2010, 07:01 PM~16331123
> *no  67
> *


GOOD....  IAM GOING BLACK WITH MINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 06:05 PM~16331189
> *GOOD....  IAM GOING BLACK WITH MINE.... :biggrin:
> *


Bigger pic of your avatar please! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16332264
> *Bigger pic of your avatar please!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM~16332498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16331037
> *damm....black 68?
> *


pitch black 67


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jan 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16332264-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger pic of your avatar please!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM~16332498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OTHER THAN SAULS NOS TRUS IN THE BOX THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST PIC IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16335404
> *OTHER THAN SAULS NOS TRUS IN THE BOX THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST PIC IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16332498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: chi chis christ :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppin62

Much better! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats shit RULES!!...How much shipped? GAWDDAYYUM

who is [email protected]@Ck..


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2010, 03:10 AM~16336330
> *Much better!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 07:54 PM~16331024
> *if these deal works out...i might be rolling a 73 rivi :biggrin: damm...iam gonna look tiny in that boatail
> *


No worse than my 3 foot 11 inch ass in my old 67 :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16330544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks chingon.


----------



## chingon36

OHHH YEAHH !!!! TIT'S AND TRU'S








[/quote]


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16332498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the internet.... :happysad:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 19 2010, 03:55 PM~16340878
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK
> I love the internet....  :happysad:
> *


 :wave: Que onda Rick


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 19 2010, 02:57 PM~16340906
> *:wave: Que onda Rick
> *



Whats up EZ! How are things?


----------



## oldsoul

if anybody has any questions about those 14/8's,5592137770/jess,i got a fuckin virus on my computer


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16345274
> *if anybody has any questions about those 14/8's,5592137770/jess,i got a fuckin virus on my computer
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16338420
> *Looks chingon.
> *


gracias carnal.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2010, 02:10 AM~16336330
> *Much better!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tuff choice there.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 06:33 PM~16356707
> *tuff choice there.
> *


I'd pick the top set anyday! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 20 2010, 07:28 PM~16357677
> *I'd pick the top set anyday!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YUP ANYWAYS IF YOU NEED TRUS SAUL HAS ENOUGH SETS TO COVER US TWICE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2010, 08:47 PM~16358825
> *YUP ANYWAYS IF YOU NEED TRUS SAUL HAS ENOUGH SETS TO COVER US TWICE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1554240973.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 AM~16359676
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1554240973.html
> *


When you coming down to L.A. bro?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 21 2010, 06:10 AM~16361587
> *When you coming down to L.A. bro?
> *



i was just there last week, ill be back down feb 11,12. going to greenspans for my wedding attire with all my groomsmen. then plan on having a lil fun in the night :biggrin: ill be stopping by sammys to pick up my colorbar and my homie will be leaving his with the cb tech. :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

mornin tru fam... 

my tru=wires will be here today.. ill be layin with all 5 NOS ones naked probably celebrating LOL... just waiting for tru to release the 3 bars, then its on!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 09:30 AM~16362070
> *i was just there last week, ill be back down feb 11,12. going to greenspans for my wedding attire with all my groomsmen. then plan on having a lil fun in the night :biggrin: ill be stopping by sammys to pick up my colorbar and my homie will be leaving his with the cb tech. :cheesy:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 07:30 AM~16362070
> *i was just there last week, ill be back down feb 11,12. going to greenspans for my wedding attire with all my groomsmen. then plan on having a lil fun in the night :biggrin: ill be stopping by sammys to pick up my colorbar and my homie will be leaving his with the cb tech. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

went home on lunch to sign for my tru=wires.. 5 NOS 4 in tru spoke boxes, one in a different box. 14x6 reverse... 

im WAY toooo happy


----------



## SAUL

Nice


----------



## touchdowntodd

pics up tomorrow


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16365960-->
> 
> 
> 
> went home on lunch to sign for my tru=wires.. 5 NOS 4 in tru spoke boxes, one in a different box. 14x6 reverse...
> 
> im WAY toooo happy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16366334
> *pics up tomorrow
> *



all this hype and your gonna make us wait til tomorrow? not cool! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 03:49 PM~16366444
> *all this hype and your gonna make us wait til tomorrow? not cool! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. plans for tonight are to get DRUNK with the homies.. but im off tomorrow, so its all good, pics will be up... 

wait til they get 3 bars and 520s... ill be PROPER then.. (but idk cause im scared of the coker 520s and the other homies new ones wont be out for like 6 months, will probably ride radials til those come out)


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 03:05 PM~16366606
> *LOL.. plans for tonight are to get DRUNK with the homies.. but im off tomorrow, so its all good, pics will be up...
> 
> wait til they get 3 bars and 520s... ill be PROPER then.. (but idk cause im scared of the coker 520s and the other homies new ones wont be out for like 6 months, will probably ride radials til those come out)
> *



IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH, ALL OTHERS ROLL 5.20S :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Wheres Bigsmooth at?? Hope all is well with him..I havent heard from him in a minute...Get at me dawg--let me know your ok holmes!!
PLEASE..


----------



## hoppin62

I wish I could go back in time!  This picture was taken in the office of the Texas GM plant.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 22 2010, 11:51 AM~16375478
> *I wish I could go back in time!    This picture was taken in the office of the Texas GM plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Just like the '63 I had when I was a teenager, many years ago.


----------



## robs68

http://www.osbornauto.com/Union_76_antenna_balls.asp
gotta have these :0


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 16 2010, 09:59 PM~16313492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



G'Dayum doggie... Looks like the cooked bacon that got the last ho hoppin 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16380798
> *http://www.osbornauto.com/Union_76_antenna_balls.asp
> gotta have these :0
> *



Cat this way has a BOX of those


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 22 2010, 09:11 PM~16381364
> *Cat this way has a BOX of those
> *


i caught a dozen on ebay a while back for cheap, the old ones too. . ended up bein like 10 cents a piece! ...


----------



## touchdowntodd

LONG overdue pics homies. sorry... here are my new rims.. 

new NOS wheels... 

this was my WIFES idea lol.. she is SO cool...


----------



## touchdowntodd

i only have 3 of the blue caps if anyone has one or two of em.. saul?

i intend to run the new 3 bars, but i kinda like those caps


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :cheesy: WOW those caps are nice the wheels look bad ass too


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 06:49 PM~16397326
> *LONG overdue pics homies. sorry... here are my new rims..
> 
> new NOS wheels...
> 
> this was my WIFES idea lol.. she is SO cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uncover the headlights :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 24 2010, 05:57 PM~16397409-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy: WOW those caps are nice the wheels look bad ass too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ss_@Jan 24 2010, 06:08 PM~16397519
> *uncover the headlights  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

More pics! :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2010, 06:57 PM~16397409
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: WOW those caps are nice the wheels look bad ass too
> *



i like em too homie.. need to find a couple more.. they are bigger than tru spoke ones... wider hole.. they were available with the disco sticker too


----------



## touchdowntodd

you know my wifes an import from ELA right? you guys lost out on this one LOL.. shes the shit for real...

i NEED 1-2 more of these caps, calling the tru spoke gods!!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 07:49 PM~16397326
> *LONG overdue pics homies. sorry... here are my new rims..
> 
> new NOS wheels...
> 
> this was my WIFES idea lol.. she is SO cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 06:58 PM~16398159
> *you know my wifes an import from ELA right? you guys lost out on this one LOL.. shes the shit for real...
> 
> i NEED 1-2 more of these caps, calling the tru spoke gods!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tru spoke gods!!! 









[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Todd, those pics were soooo worth the wait--thanks for the release!!



Nice score on both homie!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16398903
> *Todd, those pics were soooo worth the wait--thanks for the release!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score on both homie!!
> *



thanks homie... now help me find a couple caps!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 06:57 PM~16397408
> *i only have 3 of the blue caps if anyone has one or two of em.. saul?
> 
> i intend to run the new 3 bars, but i kinda like those caps
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510977


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16400493
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510977
> *


cheap price for all 4!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 07:58 PM~16398159
> *you know my wifes an import from ELA right? you guys lost out on this one LOL.. shes the shit for real...
> 
> i NEED 1-2 more of these caps, calling the tru spoke gods!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice,what are the wheels going on?


----------



## touchdowntodd

'64 galaxie convertible.. heres a shot..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 25 2010, 09:45 AM~16403526
> *cheap price for all 4!
> *


not a bad price, but for that i can nearly get the brand new 3 bars! i usually see these caps for $10-20 a piece cause they ONLY fit tru wires, they are too wide by almost a 1/3" for tru spokes..


----------



## BIG RED

A question.

Could someone post up a picture of a wheel mounted on a car I want to see how the washers and lug nuts work.

After going on the Tru Spoke site how I thought they mounted is different then I though.

I am guessing you run an off center washer that sits above the stud hole and centers off the center hub?

Any help would be great.


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: WILL BE SELLING 2 SETS OF 3 BARS AND 1 SET OF NOS DUNUT CAPS WILL POST PICS TOMARROW...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16404066
> *not a bad price, but for that i can nearly get the brand new 3 bars! i usually see these caps for $10-20 a piece cause they ONLY fit tru wires, they are too wide by almost a 1/3" for tru spokes..
> *


JUST KEEP LOOKING, TILL YOU FIND THEM FOR 10.00


----------



## robs68

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1570657473.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 25 2010, 03:19 PM~16407293
> *A question.
> 
> Could someone post up a picture of a wheel mounted on a car I want to see how the washers and lug nuts work.
> 
> After going on the Tru Spoke site how I thought they mounted is different then I though.
> 
> I am guessing you run an off center washer that sits above the stud hole and centers off the center hub?
> 
> Any help would be great.
> *


No off center washer needed. Once all lug nuts are on, the wheel will be centered.


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT homies... 

inside info = Tru gets their shipment of new 3 bars today... who do you think has a set shipping to them??


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2010, 10:28 PM~16411295
> *No off center washer needed. Once all lug nuts are on, the wheel will be centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So even with a set that has the multi patteren holes there is no need for the off set washers?

I just want to make sure I get it right really do not feel like messing up a set of wheels.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2010, 03:54 PM~16419627
> *So even with a set that has the multi patteren holes there is no need for the off set washers?
> 
> I just want to make sure I get it right really do not feel like messing up a set of wheels.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> *


No, you don't need off set washers with Tru-Spokes like the ones I posted. The hubs only fit 2 patterns and when the lug nuts are installed, it takes up any space and keeps the wheels centered. Some other wheels might need them, but Tru-Spokes don't. 1" shank lug nuts are recommended.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 26 2010, 06:01 PM~16419715
> *No, you don't need off set washers with Tru-Spokes like the ones I posted. The hubs only fit 2 patterns and when the lug nuts are installed, it takes up any space and keeps the wheels centered. Some other wheels might need them, but Tru-Spokes don't. 1" shank lug nuts are recommended.
> *


Sweet thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 26 2010, 05:01 PM~16419715
> *No, you don't need off set washers with Tru-Spokes like the ones I posted. The hubs only fit 2 patterns and when the lug nuts are installed, it takes up any space and keeps the wheels centered. Some other wheels might need them, but Tru-Spokes don't. 1" shank lug nuts are recommended.
> *


coulda sworn it was .75" shank?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 26 2010, 06:39 PM~16421938
> *coulda sworn it was .75" shank?
> *


That's what alot of people use because thats all they can find. I have seen and heard a few stories of wheels falling off because they don't grab enough threads! :0 I know people who use 3/4 shank and have no problem at all... I just prefer to be safer especially if I paid alot for my wheels!  The lug nut should grab at least 5-6 threads.


----------



## touchdowntodd

agreed homie.. oh well, i have tru=wires, and they have built in spacers of sorts it seems, looke like the 3/4" will work good for me.. 

a lil loctite on there never hurts )


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2010, 03:10 AM~16336330
> *Much better!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



To The TITTY Top 

Todd it was a toss up with your pics holmes..wink,,wink!


----------



## touchdowntodd

LOL, she wanted to take one like that too, but with bare tits... im not puttin my wife out there like that tho lol sorry homies


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16411295
> *No off center washer needed. Once all lug nuts are on, the wheel will be centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 27 2010, 08:06 AM~16427139
> *LOL, she wanted to take one like that too, but with bare tits... im not puttin my wife out there like that tho lol sorry homies
> *


offtopic :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 27 2010, 07:06 AM~16427139
> *LOL, she wanted to take one like that too, but with bare tits... im not puttin my wife out there like that tho lol sorry homies
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL
> *


Que Pues Saul :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

not mine 

would u guys buy these std tru spoke
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/1570984637.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 27 2010, 11:08 AM~16428519
> *Que Pues Saul :wave:
> *


Qvo ez


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 27 2010, 06:26 PM~16432958
> *not mine
> 
> would u guys buy these std tru spoke
> http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/1570984637.html
> *


there are not stds....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16433321
> *there are not stds....
> *


no but they are not reversed thats for sure


----------



## touchdowntodd

id buy em


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 27 2010, 08:26 PM~16432958
> *not mine
> 
> would u guys buy these std tru spoke
> http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/1570984637.html
> *


SO U GUYS THINK THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON AN IMPALA


----------



## touchdowntodd

on an imp? naw, go reverse


----------



## Firefly

Good for hubs and spinners though :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 27 2010, 09:26 PM~16432958
> *not mine
> 
> would u guys buy these std tru spoke
> http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/1570984637.html
> *


if they were 15's


----------



## SUPREME69

IM SURE SAUL HAS THIS ALREADY :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523741


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

Heres a little something i came up on :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

damn nice score there.


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 28 2010, 10:44 PM~16447441
> *Heres a little something i came up on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice conrad


----------



## Eryk

Great score Conrad!


----------



## touchdowntodd

wholy JESUS... lucky man


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 28 2010, 11:44 PM~16447441
> *Heres a little something i came up on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: That's Firme C. :worship: :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice score.....i came up on a lil something something too 

Todd, send the wifey,,,i got some pics to take...lmao


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 28 2010, 10:44 PM~16447441
> *Heres a little something i came up on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Maverick

Trus will be on soon..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 29 2010, 06:24 PM~16455685
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 07:20 PM~16456226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trus will be on soon..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

HOPEFULLY IM SAVING UP TO GET SOME TRU'S AND SOME 5.20'S


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 08:20 PM~16456226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trus will be on soon..
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: very nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 08:20 PM~16456226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trus will be on soon..
> *


 :0 :cheesy: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

MOTIVATION RUDY


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 11:13 PM~16457847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me gusta


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 11:12 PM~16457832
> *MOTIVATION RUDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saul should i try my skills in making it a t-top?
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Se te va la mano y lo ases hollywood top :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

hahahaha.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 11:47 PM~16458124
> *Se te va la mano y lo ases hollywood top :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

SCORED A SET OF 5 14X7 TRUS WITH DONUT CAPS. REAL CLEAN WILL POST PICS TOMORROW. ALSO GOT 2 3 PRONGS KOS.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2010, 11:10 PM~16464580
> *SCORED A SET OF 5 14X7 TRUS WITH DONUT CAPS. REAL CLEAN WILL POST PICS TOMORROW.  ALSO GOT 2 3 PRONGS KOS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:13 PM~16457847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I miss my old ride... R.I.P. 
 ........................................................ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2010, 10:10 PM~16464580
> *SCORED A SET OF 5 14X7 TRUS WITH DONUT CAPS. REAL CLEAN WILL POST PICS TOMORROW.  ALSO GOT 2 3 PRONGS KOS.
> *


 :thumbsup: nice i need to get up to the next turlock swapmeet i hear theres alot of goodies what else u find


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2010, 10:10 PM~16464580
> *SCORED A SET OF 5 14X7 TRUS WITH DONUT CAPS. REAL CLEAN WILL POST PICS TOMORROW.  ALSO GOT 2 3 PRONGS KOS.
> *


I HEARD ABOUT THOSE BUT DIDNT SEE THEM U MUSTA GOT EM ALREADY


----------



## MR.59

any body find anything at long beach swap today?
i found a set of 13x7 mc cleans
real nice
did anbody see them? i bought them at the end on the meet


----------



## SAUL

a friend of mine bought a clean set of tru rays with 59 spinners on them for $200 the guy was bearly walking in the swap meet with the rims in a shopping cart when my friend spotted them asked how much he paid and the guy told there for sale 200 so my friend jumped on them quick suckers are nice too :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 31 2010, 04:46 PM~16469759
> *a friend of mine bought a clean set of tru rays with 59 spinners on them for $200 the guy was bearly walking in the swap meet with the rims in a shopping cart when my friend spotted them asked how much he paid  and the guy told there for sale 200 so my friend jumped on them quick suckers are nice too :cheesy:
> *


nice, 
i wasn`t looking t buy wheels, but they were real clean, no rash, and priced right!


----------



## oldsoul

turlock swap had nothing to offer :angry:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2010, 05:08 PM~16469875
> *nice,
> i wasn`t looking t buy wheels, but they were real clean, no rash, and priced right!
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 30 2010, 11:14 PM~16465642-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  nice i need to get up to the next turlock swapmeet i hear theres alot of goodies what else u find
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not too much goodies this swap, steering wheels were the wrong size rims were the wrong size. i got the rims a few mags and old ads and 4 chevy dealer match books.oh and a 8 track case.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 31 2010, 10:59 AM~16468187
> *I HEARD ABOUT THOSE BUT DIDNT SEE THEM  U MUSTA GOT EM ALREADY
> *


yeah they were on the asphalt right before you head to the grass side closer to the tracks. might be putting them up for sale.


----------



## SAUL

are they clean?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 31 2010, 11:15 PM~16473464
> *are they clean?
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 31 2010, 09:15 PM~16473464-->
> 
> 
> 
> are they clean?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine are pretty damn clean..if you were talking about mine.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Jan 31 2010, 09:23 PM~16473553
> *my rims?
> yes they are clean, never curbed, chrome is nice, no fading.
> if the bolt pattern is a ford,,,,,it only have 1 bolt pattern on them, i`m going to see if my buddy can re-drill them to fit a bomb!!!
> but i might need another clean set of 5.20`s with the fat whites!!
> i got plenty of skinny`s, i want fats for a old car
> *


13s or 14s? i got some that will need to be shaved...nos blems....make you a good deal need to get rid of them.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2010, 12:12 AM~16474109
> *mine are pretty damn clean..if you were talking about mine.
> 13s or 14s? i got some that will need to be shaved...nos blems....make you a good deal need to get rid of them.
> *


13`s

shaved?
don`t know anybody that does that, (don`t want to get involved in a project.)
just looking for nice n.o.s. fat whites


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2010, 11:23 PM~16474600
> *13`s
> but no blems, sorry
> *



DAMN I BEGINNING TO THINK I WONT BE ABLE TO GIVE THESE AWAY. MIGHT JUST TOSS 'EM.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2010, 01:25 AM~16474616
> *DAMN I BEGINNING TO THINK I WONT BE ABLE TO GIVE THESE AWAY. MIGHT JUST TOSS 'EM.
> *


i changed it up a bit, before you quoted me
just don`t know anybody to do it.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2010, 11:27 PM~16474624
> *i changed it up a bit, before you quoted me
> just don`t know anybody to do it.
> *



theres a few guys up here that do it...dunno if i try to clean them up if you would be interested?? if not no biggie.


----------



## SUPREME69

heres the rims i got, i think they are a very clean set. offers or trade for equally clean classics. ive got 2 pm's already and going in that order. also got 2 3 bar knock-offs.


----------



## SUPREME69

dont trip on the surface rust, nothing the lemon juice cant handle.  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 31 2010, 11:41 PM~16474694
> *dont trip on the surface rust, nothing the lemon juice cant handle.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

what up homies?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 1 2010, 10:01 AM~16476963
> *what up homies?
> *


:wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2010, 12:40 AM~16474685
> *heres the rims i got, i think they are a very clean set. offers or trade for equally clean classics. ive got 2 pm's already and going in that order. also got 2 3 bar knock-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....how much for the 3bars :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

Q: will you sell it now? I can pay instantly via Paypal. Thanks.
A: Sorry Mr. Wheel that would not be fair to the other bidders, please bid and good luck. But thank you for asking :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

does anyone know what a "pair of 3" is ? :biggrin: 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1581600811.html


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2010, 12:40 AM~16474685
> *heres the rims i got, i think they are a very clean set. offers or trade for equally clean classics. ive got 2 pm's already and going in that order. also got 2 3 bar knock-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much $$$ ? Delivered to my house.


----------



## 80sgroupemember

here my friend was sending this car to pick your part so i took the the car from him last time on the road







was 1984


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn that regal is TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## 65ss

i like it


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 2 2010, 11:42 AM~16489214
> *here my friend was sending this car to pick your part so i took the the car from him last time on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was 1984
> *


For Sale?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

:biggrin: THAT REGAL TAKES YOU BACK BROTHER SAM :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

Those regal t-tops bring some good money!!!




Hey, any of you cats have/know of/can get a broken or gutted record player? I don't wanna chop up this dash for a stereo and hate putting them in the glove box 

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16504111
> *Those regal t-tops bring some good money!!!
> Hey, any of you cats have/know of/can get a broken or gutted record player?  I don't wanna chop up this dash for a stereo and hate putting them in the glove box
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



too rare to cut up homie.. use a tissue dispenser


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 3 2010, 06:14 PM~16502651
> *:biggrin: THAT REGAL TAKES YOU BACK BROTHER SAM :biggrin:
> *


He just want them Tru Spokes to get his 'card' back...LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16506367
> *He just want them Tru Spokes to get his 'card' back...LMAO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ......... :angry: ............ ....................


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16506367
> *He just want them Tru Spokes to get his 'card' back...LMAO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

I CAN DO CUSTOM POWDER COATING FOR TRUS NOW :barf:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 3 2010, 09:46 PM~16507137
> *I CAN DO CUSTOM POWDER COATING FOR TRUS NOW :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16507137
> *I CAN DO CUSTOM POWDER COATING FOR TRUS NOW :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 4 2010, 06:56 AM~16509152
> *:0  :0  :0 :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


They are good for the lowrider troops in Iraq!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 4 2010, 09:53 AM~16509497
> *They are good for the lowrider troops in Iraq!
> *


Okay...I'll give you that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

i know this is off subject. How much can an 86 buick regal t-top bring you with a/c?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16507137
> *I CAN DO CUSTOM POWDER COATING FOR TRUS NOW :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wheres Maverick???...lolol

Those Dayton owners are all H8trs....Who loves ya Sammy...Its DDIIIIIRRRRRTY! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1581600811.html


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1585867680.html
64ssdroptop


----------



## robs68

http://santamaria.craigslist.org/pts/1583414955.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 4 2010, 10:05 PM~16516446
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1585867680.html
> 64ssdroptop
> *


DAYUUM, are them shits hanging on the wall?? LMAO.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16516482
> *http://santamaria.craigslist.org/pts/1583414955.html
> *


LOOKS LIKE A 13" TRU RAY SAME BELL JUST CHANGE THE CAP NO ONE WILL KNOW


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 4 2010, 09:02 PM~16516418
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1581600811.html
> *


pair of 3 huh....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 4 2010, 07:53 AM~16509497
> *They are good for the lowrider troops in Iraq!
> *



:rofl: good one, luckily they were 15x7. some old white man had them at the turlock swap last week.


----------



## MOON BEAM

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 2 2010, 12:42 PM~16489214
> *here my friend was sending this car to pick your part so i took the the car from him last time on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was 1984
> *


twins ! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i like it, those spokes bring back good memories


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1589105039.html


----------



## 80sgroupemember

hey rob still have those spare 520 tires


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 7 2010, 10:55 AM~16539246
> *hey rob still have those spare 520  tires
> *


iam keeping them....found me a set of 520s....so iam gonna need some spares.... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 7 2010, 01:19 PM~16540304
> *iam keeping them....found me a set of 520s....so iam gonna need some spares.... :biggrin:
> *


iam not taking any chances with these tires anymore.....iam keeping them


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 7 2010, 12:27 PM~16540356
> *iam not taking any chances with these tires anymore.....iam keeping them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me them fool!


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16540660
> *Give me them fool!
> *


nah..... :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

found these at a local tire shop








saul is the new owner of these


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 8 2010, 10:52 PM~16556412
> *found these at a local tire shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saul is the new owner of these
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

got my NEW TRU SPOKE 3 bars in the mail today... 

gona have to mess with the mounting a lil to make em fit my tru wires, but they will fit, and they are BEAUTIFUL

the guys did a good job on them for SURE. .and i like the new mounting system as well. 

pics when i get time..


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 9 2010, 08:31 PM~16566158
> *got my NEW TRU SPOKE 3 bars in the mail today...
> 
> gona have to mess with the mounting a lil to make em fit my tru wires, but they will fit, and they are BEAUTIFUL
> 
> the guys did a good job on them for SURE. .and i like the new mounting system as well.
> 
> pics when i get time..
> *


Got my set today too, Bad ass.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Feb 9 2010, 08:31 PM~16566158-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my NEW TRU SPOKE 3 bars in the mail today...
> 
> gona have to mess with the mounting a lil to make em fit my tru wires, but they will fit, and they are BEAUTIFUL
> 
> the guys did a good job on them for SURE. .and i like the new mounting system as well.
> 
> pics when i get time..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Just_Looking_@Feb 9 2010, 09:27 PM~16567212
> *Got my set today too, Bad ass.
> *


congrats and yes please post pics


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 9 2010, 08:40 PM~16567439
> *congrats and yes please post pics
> *


X2... interested in seeing how the mounting system works. On the OG's, the ko has to go on last so that it does not get in the way of putting on the lug nuts!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16556045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :biggrin: can i have these


----------



## 65ss

maybe if you buy another ltd :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 12:34 AM~7725132
> *MCLEANS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CAN GET THESE FOR 150.0 IS THAT A GOOD DEAL? FOR A SET OF 4 OFCOURSE


----------



## BIG RED

:0 400 :run: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Feb 9 2010, 09:31 PM~16566158-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my NEW TRU SPOKE 3 bars in the mail today...
> 
> gona have to mess with the mounting a lil to make em fit my tru wires, but they will fit, and they are BEAUTIFUL
> 
> the guys did a good job on them for SURE. .and i like the new mounting system as well.
> 
> pics when i get time..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Just_Looking_@Feb 9 2010, 10:27 PM~16567212
> *Got my set today too, Bad ass.
> *


Yes please post pictures.I need a set due to mine looking like the have been in the ocean for awhile.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16573633
> *YA THINK ITS WORTH BUYING 14X7 STANDARDS IN GOOD CONDITION ANY OF YA GOT PICS OF SOME STD'S ON A RIDE  ANY HELP WOULD BE GOOD ...THANKS
> 
> CLICK ON THE LINK FOR PICS
> 
> *


any pics of standard tru spoke on a ride


----------



## God's Son2

x2 how do you all feel about the standard true spoke wire wheels. this guy has some for 200 bucks near me. i was thinking about putting them on my 48 truck, i'm not going for a lowrider look but i do like the wires and i think it would give the truck a classic look. they are 15x8 and they are the 50 spoke standards with spinners. you dont see the deep dish over here like you would on the west coast so i'm kinda limited. do you see the standards on lowriders?


----------



## God's Son2

heres a pic of them. what do you all think?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16576502
> *heres a pic of them. what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need those for my 51! Where near you is he?


----------



## Airborne

I'll go get them Friday^^


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:17 PM~16576556
> *I'll go get them Friday^^
> *


sorry man, i probably will get them.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:19 PM~16576585
> *sorry man, i probably will get them.
> *


bah! That is a deal right there man, if you decide on something else let me know, they are exactly what I need to finish the bomba's look.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:24 PM~16576651
> *bah! That is a deal right there man, if you decide on something else let me know, they are exactly what I need to finish the bomba's look.
> *


alright, i'll let you know. check out this Mclean wire wheel site. these are what i really want. you should get these. they look like the 30 spoke star wires

http://www.mcleanwheels.com/30spoke.html


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16576742
> *alright, i'll let you know. check out this Mclean wire wheel site. these are what i really want. you should get these. they look like the 30 spoke star wires
> 
> http://www.mcleanwheels.com/30spoke.html
> *


to be honest I think the spinners would hit the skirts.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16576813
> *to be honest I think the spinners would hit the skirts.
> *


probably. them ones i posted earlier probably woould too. you need some deep dish to set you off


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16576977
> *probably. them ones i posted earlier probably woould too. you need some deep dish to set you off
> *


nah, too much work to make them fit and there is nothing wrong with the car. standards would fit perfectly.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 07:50 PM~16577009
> *nah, too much work to make them fit and there is nothing wrong with the car. standards would fit perfectly.
> *


would u be interested in these my friend is selling for 700 with two prong knock offs not the caps,


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 11:32 PM~16577444
> *would u be interested in these my friend is selling for 700 with two prong knock offs not the caps,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would love them but they are a little out of my price range. Clean as fuck though!


----------



## robs68

All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer
Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip with me


----------



## robs68

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/pts/1594618326.html


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/1594235636.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1575696484.html
5.20s


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2010, 08:06 PM~16577945
> *All my friends know the low rider
> The low rider is a little higher
> Low rider drives a little slower
> Low rider is a real goer
> Low rider knows every street yeah!
> Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
> Low rider don't use no gas now
> Low rider don't drive to fast
> Take a little trip
> Take a little trip
> Take a little trip and see
> Take a little trip
> Take a little trip
> Take a little trip with me
> *


WTF!! are we singing now! :angry: :angry:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 10 2010, 10:14 PM~16578760
> *WTF!! are we singing now!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2010, 11:22 PM~16578144
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/pts/1594618326.html
> *


hey homie u think they are worth buying would they look good on a 64


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 08:17 PM~16576556
> *I'll go get them Friday^^
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 10 2010, 10:14 PM~16578760
> *WTF!! are we singing now!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ROB IS!! :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 11:50 AM~16581598
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I have the money and I need these rims.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 11 2010, 05:12 AM~16580643
> *hey homie u think they are worth buying would they look good on a 64
> *


i think it dosent matter what i think its your ride...and a impala looks good on any wheel


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 11 2010, 03:19 PM~16583900
> *i think it dosent matter what i think its your ride...and a impala looks good on any wheel
> *


   good advise


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 02:04 PM~16583760
> *I have the money and I need these rims.
> *



Understand completely  I've still got the wheels sitting here. LMK if your other deals fall through.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 06:53 PM~16585290
> *Understand completely   I've still got the wheels sitting here. LMK if your other deals fall through.
> *


oh yeah, trust me, I can swing $200.00 for those because I can drive there to pick them up. I still want yours.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 08:45 PM~16577645
> *I would love them but they are a little out of my price range. Clean as fuck though!
> *


my bro was selling some for cheaper :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Feb 11 2010, 07:25 PM~16585643
> *my bro was selling some for cheaper  :uh:
> *


who?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16556045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


EY RUDY I NEED THESE TRU=SPOKES FOR THE NEW TOY :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 05:18 PM~16585554
> *oh yeah, trust me, I can swing $200.00 for those because I can drive there to pick them up. I still want yours.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul

another ltd saul,that ones'clean too homie


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16556045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


  Y POST THEM UP THEN??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595561
> *EY RUDY I NEED THESE TRU=SPOKES FOR THE NEW TOY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make it Shagg-A-Delic! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595561
> *EY RUDY I NEED THESE TRU=SPOKES FOR THE NEW TOY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade u 4 it :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:nono:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2010, 09:30 PM~16598383
> *:nono:
> *


gonna have 2 look at it , it looks really nice.
did u get the rust option on this 1 also? :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16597798
> * Y POST THEM UP THEN??
> *


why r u interested?
then how bout these make a reasonable offer and theyre yours.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1597263245.html


----------



## 65ss

i put these on craigslist if anyone is interested prefer local but if not local u pay shipping
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1597263245.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 12 2010, 09:33 PM~16598414
> *gonna have 2 look at it , it looks really nice.
> did u get the rust option on this 1 also?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: not on this one it was too much :biggrin:


----------



## micheladas4me

hopefully they will be done next week! 14x8s like whoa!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 12 2010, 09:38 PM~16598465
> *i put these on craigslist if anyone is interested prefer local but if not local u pay shipping
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1597263245.html
> *




















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16576502
> *heres a pic of them. what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the guy selling these is one dishonest motherfucker. He has them on CL for $200.00 then when you call he says $400.00. Fuck him, I'll roll on caps before I deal with that kind of guy.


----------



## SAUL

those rims are ugly anyways only thing good is the knock offs


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 PM~16577481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If anyone finds a set of these air stem caps, Let me know I will buy them from you. They are plastic. 
They bring back a few memories for me


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 13 2010, 11:39 PM~16606784
> *If anyone finds a set of these air stem caps, Let me know I will buy them from you. They are plastic.
> They bring back a few memories for me
> *


cant really see them but are they the chrome ones that would cover the whole stem?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 13 2010, 11:03 PM~16606957
> *cant really see them but are they the chrome ones that would cover the whole stem?
> *


yeah, they kind of look something like this.....


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 14 2010, 12:13 AM~16607010
> *yeah, they kind of look something like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember them , i would like a set myself


----------



## *ryno*

just mounted up my new nos 77' 15x6 trus


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 9 2010, 12:19 AM~16556045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR SALE?, 
BUT WHAT ARE THESE WORTH?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2010, 01:40 AM~16474685
> *heres the rims i got, i think they are a very clean set. offers or trade for equally clean classics. ive got 2 pm's already and going in that order. also got 2 3 bar knock-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## chingon36

wanted 1 or 2 14x7 standard tru spoke


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by chingon36_@Feb 14 2010, 06:28 PM~16611630
> *wanted 1 or 2 14x7 standard tru spoke
> *


PM sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16611198
> *HOW MUCH?
> *



ive decided to keep them


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## robs68

GOT 2 SETS OF 3BARS....7 DONUT CAPS...PM IF INTERESTED...THANKS...


----------



## centralvalley209

Do 14x8s fit on a 63 or do they rub?


----------



## TOPFAN

14 x 8s...man, I was 19 years old in this pic! On the way to the upholstery shop...:biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Thats a great pic Abel.

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 06:55 PM~16644981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 x 8s...man, I was 19 years old in this pic! :biggrin:
> *


Love the hair Abel! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/k!
14X8's in my avatar


----------



## LA CURA

JUST PICK THESE UP OVER THE WEEKEND FROM A GARAGE SALE, WHAT DO YA THINK?
13X7 TRU SPOKE, IF I KEEP THEM I WOULD WANT TO REPLACE THE CENTERS OF COURSE, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OUT....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 18 2010, 04:45 PM~16650013
> *JUST PICK THESE UP OVER THE WEEKEND FROM A GARAGE SALE, WHAT DO YA THINK?
> 13X7 TRU SPOKE, IF I KEEP THEM I WOULD WANT TO REPLACE THE CENTERS OF COURSE, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OUT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those aren't Tru-Spokes  Neither are they Tru-Rays or Tru-Classics.

Probably MCleans or one of the other imitations, post a picture of the hub without the cap on it.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 08:04 AM~16650098
> *Those aren't Tru-Spokes   Neither are they Tru-Rays or Tru-Classics.
> 
> Probably MCleans or one of the other imitations, post a picture of the hub without the cap on it.
> *


Not true.

Those wheels actually are made by Truspoke. They're mid to late 90's Truspokes called Tru-Cruisers. Truspoke had a few different variations of that style in the 90's.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I think your 1st mistake was scooping 13's......


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16647115
> *Love the hair Abel!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/k!
> 14X8's in my avatar
> *


Yeah...when I had an abundance of it.The 80's!

Man, I fucked up passing up the ones you were gonna sell me..if you ever get your hands on some again, let me know!


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 18 2010, 10:51 AM~16650372
> *I think your 1st mistake was scooping 13's......
> *


WHO ME? IF SO WHY IS THAT?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16650363
> *Not true.
> 
> Those wheels actually are made by Truspoke.  They're mid to late 90's Truspokes called Tru-Cruisers.  Truspoke had a few different variations of that style in the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes but still, they're not Tru-Spokes, Rays or Classics. It's a less original looking wheel, just another 90's bolt on.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 09:38 AM~16650739
> *Yes but still, they're not Tru-Spokes, Rays or Classics. It's a less original looking wheel, just another 90's bolt on.
> *






I owned every fucking wheel that was ever used on a Lowrider, my favorite is the original Tru Spoke. When I put the Tru Ray on my 65, they did not last. 

The Tru Spoke was out of "style" by then, so I tried the Tru Ray. After a few months...I put the 14 x 8s Tru Spokes back on.











I even had Tru Classics on the 65..( 14x8s of course)











and on the cover with my favorite wheel!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT ... might be sellin my 5 NOS tru wires to buy somethin else!


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 11:45 AM~16650811
> *I owned every fucking wheel that was ever used on a Lowrider, my favorite is the original Tru Spoke. When I put the Tru Ray on my 65, they did not last.
> 
> The Tru Spoke was out of "style" by then, so I tried the Tru Ray. After a few months...I put the 14 x 8s Tru Spokes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had Tru Classics on the 65..( 14x8s of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the cover with my favorite wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN $2.00 ISSUES... CAR LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16650811
> *I owned every fucking wheel that was ever used on a Lowrider, my favorite is the original Tru Spoke. When I put the Tru Ray on my 65, they did not last.
> 
> The Tru Spoke was out of "style" by then, so I tried the Tru Ray. After a few months...I put the 14 x 8s Tru Spokes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had Tru Classics on the 65..( 14x8s of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the cover with my favorite wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheel whore :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 18 2010, 10:09 AM~16650991
> *TTMFT ... might be sellin my 5 NOS tru wires to buy somethin else!
> *



I am willing to trade some Aircraft Pumps for your wheels, if they are tru spokes..if you are interested...PM me..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 11:08 AM~16651436
> *I am willing to trade some Aircraft Pumps for your wheels, if they are tru spokes..if you are interested...PM me..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

how about some pictures


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 18 2010, 05:15 PM~16654189
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 18 2010, 07:51 AM~16650372
> *I think your 1st mistake was scooping 13's......
> *


  is that directed at me Dirty!  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 08:12 AM~16650530
> *Yeah...when I had an abundance of it.The 80's!
> 
> Man, I fucked up passing up the ones you were gonna sell me..if you ever get your hands on some again, let me know!
> *


I will let you know if I do


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 AM~16650560
> *WHO ME? IF SO WHY IS THAT?
> *


Nothing personal...just my opinion 14's is where its at when it comes down to rollin Tru.....2nd...13's just put alot more strain on drivelines.....I'd put 13's on my sons big wheel or on my Bar-B-Cue grill.. :biggrin: 


Damn Sammy--Daytons gave ya some insecurities :biggrin: 
Should of stayed 'Tru' blue :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 19 2010, 08:14 AM~16659677
> *Nothing personal...just my opinion 14's is where its at when it comes down to rollin Tru.....2nd...13's just put alot more strain on drivelines.....I'd put 13's on my sons big wheel or on my Bar-B-Cue grill.. :biggrin:
> Damn Sammy--Daytons gave ya some insecurities :biggrin:
> Should of stayed 'Tru' blue :biggrin:
> *


DEF'LY NOTHING PERSONAL, OPINIONS ARE ALWAYS GOOD!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 02:08 PM~16651436
> *I am willing to trade some Aircraft Pumps for your wheels, if they are tru spokes..if you are interested...PM me..
> *


So am I...
























































some one loan me some pesco's


----------



## touchdowntodd

listing my 5 NOS tru wires 14x6 reverse on ebay tonight... 

after another dream...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 19 2010, 09:04 AM~16660542
> *listing my 5 NOS tru wires 14x6 reverse on ebay tonight...
> 
> after another dream...
> *


SAUL WILL BE ON THE PROWL!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 PM~16662229
> *SAUL WILL BE ON THE PROWL!! :biggrin:
> *



lol im tryin to get toooo much for these so i can buy what i want, otherwise ill roll em.. 

i dont think saul wants truwires


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

thanks OLDSOUL for the 14/8 trus.....nice meeting you today.....these gonna clean up real good


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16673609
> *thanks OLDSOUL for the 14/8 trus.....nice meeting you today.....these gonna clean up real good
> *


post pics


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2010, 08:41 PM~16673787
> *post pics
> *


 wait :cheesy: i just dropped you off at home :biggrin: mayb in the morning


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 20 2010, 08:46 PM~16673820
> *wait    :cheesy:    i just dropped you off at home :biggrin:  mayb in the morning
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

YOUR WELCOME BRO',ALWAYS NICE MEETING GOOD PEOPLE WHO LOVE LOWRIDIN',POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16673609
> *thanks OLDSOUL for the 14/8 trus.....nice meeting you today.....these gonna clean up real good
> *



told you they were clean :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16684507
> *told you they were clean :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## centralvalley209

Is this a tru spoke or a appliance?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Feb 22 2010, 09:32 PM~16694697
> *Is this a tru spoke or a appliance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loox like appliance or tru wire


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 22 2010, 09:55 PM~16695096
> *loox like appliance or tru wire
> *


That's what I thought but the guy sent me this pic after? Said they were on his 57 chevy for years any imput would be cool


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Feb 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16695999
> *That's what I thought but the guy sent me this pic after? Said they were on his 57 chevy for years any imput would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tru Wire made by Tru Spoke


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16695999
> *That's what I thought but the guy sent me this pic after? Said they were on his 57 chevy for years any imput would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


then yes they are tru wires.
tru wires were made by tru spoke when tru spokes were being made by
tru-spoke/weld racing/cragar.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16696303
> *then yes they are tru wires.
> tru wires were made by tru spoke when tru spokes were being made by
> tru-spoke/weld racing/cragar.
> *


What he said! :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## 65ss

para arriva


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1615129475.html


----------



## sand1

dont do it robby


----------



## BIG STOMPER

n.o.s true spokes for sale make me an offer 14x6 760-300-8545


----------



## BIG STOMPER

n.o.s true spokes for sale make me an offer 14x6 760-300-8545


----------



## BIG STOMPER

sorry for the double post the lug pattern im no exact on size but they fit my 76 caprice thanx


----------



## robs68

GOT SOME THINGS ID LIKE TO DUMP....  
OG 3BARS....$180...SHIPPED....



























N.O.S DONUT CAPS....$100 SHIPPED.....


















OG 3BARS...CLEANER SET....$200 SHIPPED....


----------



## robs68

SINGLE DONUTS....$20EACH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## j_mann

There 15s the guy I got them from saidthey were cragers, I wish they were true spoke. There rim, hub, then spoke.. Im looking to sale or trade, if interested just p.m me..

Thanx


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 25 2010, 08:04 PM~16726404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There 15s the guy I got them from saidthey were  cragers, I wish they were true spoke. There rim, hub, then spoke.. Im looking to sale or trade, if interested just p.m me..
> 
> Thanx
> *


Man....I have not seen basket wires in a long, long time. Pretty clean and good luck on the sale.


----------



## 84Homies

In Odessa, Texas
http://odessa.craigslist.org/pts/1610167055.html


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Feb 23 2010, 01:45 AM~16695999
> *That's what I thought but the guy sent me this pic after? Said they were on his 57 chevy for years any imput would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you in Ashville? That guy was full of shit. Went from $200.00 to fucking $700.00.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2010, 07:17 PM~16725985
> *SINGLE DONUTS....$20EACH SHIPPED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turn one into a belt buckle


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 25 2010, 08:19 PM~16727186
> *turn one into a belt buckle
> *


LOLS...THAT WOULD KOO....


----------



## j_mann

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 25 2010, 07:19 PM~16726534
> *Man....I have not seen basket wires in a long, long time. Pretty clean and good luck on the sale.
> *


Thanx hommie, I think Ima keep em they dont hit to bad, and when I start the ride up the whole back end lifts a couple inches.
Basket wire... kool I didnt no what they were known as... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Feb 25 2010, 07:27 PM~16726609
> *In Odessa, Texas
> http://odessa.craigslist.org/pts/1610167055.html
> *


GO GETTEM :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

PICKED UP A SET OF TRUS, STANDARDS. FOR THE BOMB GUYS IF YOU WANNA CLEAR YOUR SKIRTS :biggrin: VERY CLEAN DRIVERS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16728159
> *GO GETTEM  :biggrin:
> *


They look mad clean too....
LIL specials & double your money.


----------



## BIG STOMPER

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 24 2010, 05:24 PM~16713834
> *n.o.s true spokes for sale make me an offer 14x6 760-300-8545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SOLD


----------



## touchdowntodd

sold my NOS tru wires on ebay... 

ordered up some 14x6 45 spoke OG trus to be redone with stainless spokes and new barrels.. its on now.. and i have a set of new 3 bars waiting.. and 175-75s


----------



## God's Son2

hey guys, quick question. how much would a set of 15x8 cragar star wires be worth. used condition, some rust- the hubs are the worst. 5 out of ten?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

here is my el camino in 1980 tru spokes with two prong knock offs


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Kool....TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

tommys in the house... 

whats good man?

whats up tru lovers?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

newstyle 66 got these from oldsoul clean set 14X8s[ IMG]http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv84/STOCKTONCUSTOMS/Picture691.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## oldsoul

SHIT I WANT EM' BACK NOW :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

anyone need some 14x7s standards? ford bolt pattern?
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1622422376.html


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16738759
> *sold my NOS tru wires on ebay...
> 
> ordered up some 14x6 45 spoke OG trus to be redone with stainless spokes and new barrels.. its on now.. and i have a set of new 3 bars waiting.. and 175-75s
> *


who pick up the rims here in the states..


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah a guy from CA .. im in the hospital now but once i get out i gotta ship em


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 1 2010, 04:26 PM~16763527
> *yeah a guy from CA .. im in the hospital now but once i get out i gotta ship em
> *



everything alright?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 1 2010, 01:37 AM~16757933
> *SHIT I WANT EM' BACK NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

will be posting pics of the trus i got the other day.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 1 2010, 07:42 PM~16765262
> *everything alright?
> *



yeah homie ill be ok... just a minor surgery.. sucks, its car money!!! fuck...


----------



## SUPREME69

lets see who spends alot of time in here :biggrin: thats not all of them

Poster Posts 
SAUL 1568 
hoppin62 756 
robs68 660 
SUPREME69 643 
INVISIBLE EMPIRE 463 
Dat Dirty Rat 294 
servent of christ 246 
ElMonte74' 221 
ez_rider 172 
MR.59 141 
ACCESSORYFREAK 129 
ferns213 128 
Maverick 107 
CAPRICE CLASSICS 99 
touchdowntodd 98 
HustlerSpank 97 
NEWSTYLE 66 96 
Firefly 93 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 89 
Anaheim74 78 
JustRite 76 
Eryk 74


----------



## Firefly

Damn 93 posts, how the hell did I get so many in here :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

feels like i have more in here LOL


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 10:30 AM~16770949
> *lets see who spends alot of time in here :biggrin: thats not all of them
> 
> Poster Posts
> SAUL 1568
> hoppin62 756
> robs68 660
> SUPREME69 643
> INVISIBLE EMPIRE 463
> Dat Dirty Rat 294
> servent of christ 246
> ElMonte74' 221
> ez_rider 172
> MR.59 141
> ACCESSORYFREAK 129
> ferns213 128
> Maverick 107
> CAPRICE CLASSICS 99
> touchdowntodd 98
> HustlerSpank 97
> NEWSTYLE 66 96
> Firefly 93
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 89
> Anaheim74 78
> JustRite 76
> Eryk 74
> *


Not surprised by the Top 4 :wow: ....

LMAO.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WE ARE JUST RUNNER UPS!! LOL


----------



## MR.59

I`M A HAPPY MEDIUM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16771495-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE JUST RUNNER UPS!! LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Mar 2 2010, 01:04 PM~16773233
> *I`M A HAPPY MEDIUM
> *


now please go to the back for your consolation prize....lol. Number 4 gets SAULS boman in classifieds :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 03:38 PM~16773518
> *now please go to the back for your consolation prize....lol. Number 4 gets SAULS boman in classifieds :biggrin:
> *


Jerome, just because we don't post does not mean we don't read to topic. :biggrin: ...I'm on this site all day every day keeping up with the Tru scene  Does that put me in the running for the Boman :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

No sauls is mine...the rest of you guys can go for robs68 boman :biggrin: I didn't think I posted that much in the topic. Must of been when I wasn't working :biggrin: 1 post or 100 we all contribute. 

By the way you get your rims from Sammy?


----------



## robs68

robs68 660 dam...thats it.... :angry:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 03:57 PM~16773695
> *No sauls is mine...the rest of you guys can go for robs68 boman :biggrin: I didn't think I posted that much in the topic. Must of been when I wasn't working :biggrin: 1 post or 100 we all contribute. By the way you get your rims from Sammy?*


Probably next week. I usually meet up with him when I have department meetings at our corp office. Usually once a month. Thanks again for the transport.
BTW...I am adding this post to add to my quota :biggrin: don't want to miss out on the cash & prizes :rimshot:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 03:57 PM~16773695
> *No sauls is mine...the rest of you guys can go for robs68 boman :biggrin: I didn't think I posted that much in the topic. Must of been when I wasn't working :biggrin: 1 post or 100 we all contribute.
> 
> By the way you get your rims from Sammy?
> *


Both bars are a great deal 

Sammy get more Daytons?? cough,,cough..They cant be Trus...LMAO!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here my collection so far... (cell phone pic)


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 2 2010, 02:26 PM~16773949
> *Probably next week. I usually meet up with him when I have department meetings at our corp office. Usually once a month. Thanks again for the transport.
> BTW...I am adding this post to add to my quota :biggrin: don't want to miss out on the cash & prizes :rimshot:
> *



 we should plan a get together in socal sometime, get a chance to meet those who live in cali. that would be a cool. im down for a bbq


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 6781939

need help!looking for tires for my tru spokes.14/6/6,i want the wide white.so what size and were should i go in the so.bay or near?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 09:01 PM~16776909
> * we should plan a get together in socal sometime, get a chance to meet those who live in cali. that would be a cool. im down for a bbq *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 2 2010, 08:01 PM~16776909
> * we should plan a get together in socal sometime, get a chance to meet those who live in cali. that would be a cool. im down for a bbq
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Mar 3 2010, 08:03 AM~16782802-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eryk_@Mar 3 2010, 08:22 AM~16782990
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



im not from socal but the majority of you are, easier if i go down south


----------



## caddi14559

how much is a set of o.g tru's going for


----------



## SUPREME69

depending on size, condition.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2010, 03:02 PM~16785985
> *im not from socal but the majority of you are, easier if i go down south
> *


xs 2


----------



## SUPREME69

for sale, need to take some better pics though.


----------



## 80sgroupemember

anyone have a set of restored tru spokes for sale 14-7 reversed


----------



## micheladas4me

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 4 2010, 10:03 AM~16794806
> *anyone have a set of restored tru spokes for sale 14-7 reversed
> *


Got a set of 14x8 that just got completely restored by g&c custom wheels. Plus brand new center caps, lugs, washers, locks, and valve stems. Pm if interested.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 4 2010, 01:15 PM~16796229
> *Got a set of 14x8 that just got completely restored by g&c custom wheels. Plus  brand new center caps, lugs, washers, locks, and valve stems. Pm if interested.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddi14559

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 4 2010, 01:15 PM~16796229
> *Got a set of 14x8 that just got completely restored by g&c custom wheels. Plus  brand new center caps, lugs, washers, locks, and valve stems. Pm if interested.
> *


pics?


----------



## servant of christ

*CHECK OUT THESE POST CARDS*


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Mar 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16797135-->
> 
> 
> 
> *CHECK OUT THESE POST CARDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16797141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Mar 4 2010, 04:09 PM~16797146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 2 2010, 09:55 PM~16776828
> *Here my collection so far... (cell phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sell me some medallions, please!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6781939

whats up fellas?have some? for anyone who can give me some advise about my tru spoke.14/6/6 i need tires for them.live in so.bay.performance plus quoted me 130 each for 560/14 2 1/4 whitewall.can anybody beat that.need adapters for them all so 6 lug to 5 lug.is it going to be a nightmare to get them on my 39 master deluxe.only want the fat whitewall.help fellas.THANKS.


----------



## touchdowntodd

just got a call from "the man himself" thats doin my wheels.. 

spokes are in, dishes are done, hubs are comin from the plater in the next day or so... wheels should be built in about a week.. 

14x6 reverse.. ford/chevy bolt pattern.. stainless spokes.. 

its fuckin on


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2010, 12:03 PM~16806207
> *just got a call from "the man himself" thats doin my wheels..
> 
> spokes are in, dishes are done, hubs are comin from the plater in the next day or so... wheels should be built in about a week..
> 
> 14x6 reverse.. ford/chevy bolt pattern.. stainless spokes..
> 
> its fuckin on
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2010, 02:03 PM~16806207
> *just got a call from "the man himself" thats doin my wheels..
> 
> spokes are in, dishes are done, hubs are comin from the plater in the next day or so... wheels should be built in about a week..
> 
> 14x6 reverse.. ford/chevy bolt pattern.. stainless spokes..
> 
> its fuckin on
> *


who`s re-doing them? and how much?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 5 2010, 03:55 PM~16807290
> *who`s re-doing them? and how much?
> *



Jimmy McLean Jr .... price undisclosed but lets just say it was MUCH more acceptable than the other places i had heard of or spoken too.. 

rally america... they also have NOS hex caps for classics and rays i think still in stock.. 

he had a set of 14x6 standard trus so he had the hubs for me, and he already had made some 14x6 reverse barrels for a guy in japan that bought a few sets at a time once.. so he just ordered me some spokes, nipples, and had the hubs rechromed.. 

but seriously.. i recommend him to ANYONE.. ive seen his work it looked really nice every time, and he is a SUPER cool guy.. the hot rod world LOVES him for his fast custom wheels and cheap prices.. 

hit him up homie, tell him todd sent you .. he will know who i am.. im sure he is ok with me givin out his info

559-322-2128


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2010, 04:03 PM~16807347
> *Jimmy McLean Jr .... price undisclosed but lets just say it was MUCH more acceptable than the other places i had heard of or spoken too..
> 
> wheel america... they also have NOS hex caps for classics and rays i think still in stock..
> 
> he had a set of 14x6 standard trus so he had the hubs for me, and he already had made some 14x6 reverse barrels for a guy in japan that bought a few sets at a time once.. so he just ordered me some spokes, nipples, and had the hubs rechromed..
> 
> but seriously.. i recommend him to ANYONE.. ive seen his work it looked really nice every time, and he is a SUPER cool guy.. the hot rod world LOVES him for his fast custom wheels and cheap prices..
> 
> hit him up homie, tell him todd sent you .. he will know who i am.. im sure he is ok with me givin out his info
> 
> 559-322-2128
> *


It's actually Rally America. And yes, Jimmy is good people. Plus he gives a HAMB discount.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16807760
> *It's actually Rally America.  And yes, Jimmy is good people.  Plus he gives a HAMB discount.
> *




LOL damn, i thought i had typed that.. 2 days no sleep will get to you... 

whats up Eryk!!?


----------



## TruespokeInc

I have a brand new set of Truespokes for sale. I will include a set of the new 3-bar spinners with the present donut caps. Here is more information:

Number of wheels: 4 - FOUR
Wheel size: 14 X 6
Bolt pattern: 5 on 4.75”
Backspace: 3.25” - Standard
Spokes: 50
Material: Stainless Steel Spokes and Nips
Center caps: 4 Truespoke Caps

These wheels have never been mounted with tires. They are not reversed but would work very well with a car with skirts. Retail price would be over $2,000.00 for the set. I am asking $1,500.00 for them. I can ship them anywhere in the U.S. Thank you for your interest. Dave


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2010, 03:03 PM~16807347
> *Jimmy McLean Jr .... price undisclosed but lets just say it was MUCH more acceptable than the other places i had heard of or spoken too..
> 
> rally america... they also have NOS hex caps for classics and rays i think still in stock..
> 
> he had a set of 14x6 standard trus so he had the hubs for me, and he already had made some 14x6 reverse barrels for a guy in japan that bought a few sets at a time once.. so he just ordered me some spokes, nipples, and had the hubs rechromed..
> 
> but seriously.. i recommend him to ANYONE.. ive seen his work it looked really nice every time, and he is a SUPER cool guy.. the hot rod world LOVES him for his fast custom wheels and cheap prices..
> 
> hit him up homie, tell him todd sent you .. he will know who i am.. im sure he is ok with me givin out his info
> 
> 559-322-2128
> *


What city is he located? 559 is in my backyard. I've got some 14x7 standards that I need done.


----------



## micheladas4me

cant wait to get them mounted.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 5 2010, 07:53 PM~16809142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get them mounted.
> *


nice rim...shitty raidal tire..... :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 5 2010, 06:17 PM~16808901
> *What city is he located? 559 is in my backyard. I've got some 14x7 standards that I need done.
> *



I think in oakhurst not 100%, if your going to the selma swapmeet tomorrow. He's usually out there.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16809401
> *I think in oakhurst not 100%, if your going to the selma swapmeet tomorrow. He's usually out there.
> *


Here you go guys;
http://www.rallyamerica.com/contactus/index.html 
the TruRay caps are actually repops but they look really good.


----------



## centralvalley209

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1630852396.html


----------



## centralvalley209

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1630488339.html


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 5 2010, 07:53 PM~16809142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get them mounted.
> *


NICE


----------



## centralvalley209

More http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/1612699644.html


----------



## MR.59




----------



## bigsneezy1959




----------



## bigsneezy1959

oopshttp://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/broane/010.jpg


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bigsneezy1959_@Mar 7 2010, 11:44 AM~16819875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put these on last night
> *


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 6 2010, 03:26 AM~16809388
> *nice rim...shitty raidal tire..... :uh:
> *







:biggrin: *Nice meeting you at Pomona Rob68*


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Mar 8 2010, 09:27 AM~16827102
> *:biggrin:  Nice meeting you at Pomona Rob68
> *


same here... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1599974472.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## touchdowntodd

damn Saul.. save that 'bird! round here we call that a project, you cali guys wouldnt even look twice at it LOL... 

man, taht is a cool ass ride


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2010, 09:50 PM~16834794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got $100 on the Tru's! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

You looking for Tru' now???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Mar 5 2010, 06:01 PM~16808298
> *I have a brand new set of Truespokes for sale. I will include a set of the new 3-bar spinners with the present donut caps. Here is more information:
> 
> Number of wheels: 4 - FOUR
> Wheel size: 14 X 6
> Bolt pattern: 5 on 4.75”
> Backspace: 3.25” - Standard
> Spokes: 50
> Material: Stainless Steel Spokes and Nips
> Center caps: 4 Truespoke Caps
> 
> These wheels have never been mounted with tires. They are not reversed but would work very well with a car with skirts. Retail price would be over $2,000.00 for the set. I am asking $1,500.00 for them. I can ship them anywhere in the U.S. Thank you for your interest. Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayb if they wer $1000 theyd be gone


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2010, 06:46 PM~16843957
> *You looking for Tru' now???
> *



whats your beef with sammy about trus and Ds?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 9 2010, 11:42 PM~16846149
> *whats your beef with sammy about trus and Ds?
> *



No beef by any means....Sammy knows its all in fun & a little joke between us.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 9 2010, 10:38 PM~16846108
> *mayb if they wer $1000 theyd be gone
> *


x tru


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Mar 9 2010, 06:46 PM~16843957-->
> 
> 
> 
> You looking for Tru' now???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a good price.... anytime!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Mar 9 2010, 09:42 PM~16846149
> *whats your beef with sammy about trus and Ds?
> *


No beef, just joking :biggrin: Dirty Rat is a cool rat! :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep the TRU familia on top


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

I'm looking at a set of tru-spokes... how much of pain is it to deal with the unilug's? I have a 4.75" bolt pattern chevy, so do you buy lug inserts? School me.


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## harborareaPhil

LTD LOOKS GOOD BRO...


NICE PURCHASE...WISH I WOULD OF SAW IT FOR SALE EARLIER


----------



## 80sgroupemember

cleans up real nice next stop hydros


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 12 2010, 01:38 PM~16871786
> *cleans up real nice next stop hydros
> *


it sure did....it's gonna look good laid


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice...TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16874315
> *Nice...TTT
> *



whats good TOmmy!!!!!!!!!!!!


still waitin on my wheels.. hopefuly they will be back this week and perfect wheels will FINALLY be mine


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 12 2010, 12:30 PM~16871214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on a beautiful ride.


----------



## leo161

Where can i get some new Tru Spoke lugnuts


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 13 2010, 01:32 PM~16880842
> *Where can i get some new Tru Spoke lugnuts
> *



just call tru spoke directly.. or go get 1" shank lug nuts from the parts store


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 13 2010, 01:32 PM~16880842
> *Where can i get some new Tru Spoke lugnuts
> *


Some Costco's carry them in the tire deparment .50 cent a lug and washer


----------



## sand1

anyone need a set of og spacers


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 14 2010, 07:55 PM~16890244
> *anyone need a set of og spacers
> *


which size? how cheap?


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 14 2010, 07:56 PM~16890254
> *which size? how cheap?
> *


HOW CHEAP.....LOLS..... :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16890254
> *which size? how cheap?
> *


rob owns them now


----------



## 85eldoCE

what does eveyboby think about 40 SPOKE truspokes
40 spoke made from 1973-1979 
NOT your daddys 45 and 50 spoke truspoke 

40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 17 2010, 10:11 AM~16916234
> *what does eveyboby think about 40 SPOKE truspokes
> 40 spoke made from 1973-1979
> NOT your daddys 45 and 50 spoke truspoke
> 
> 40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE
> *


nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

2 Members: robs68, ez_rider 
whats up homie.... :wave:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 17 2010, 09:11 AM~16916234
> *what does eveyboby think about 40 SPOKE truspokes
> 40 spoke made from 1973-1979
> NOT your daddys 45 and 50 spoke truspoke
> 
> 40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE 40 SPOKE
> *


Can you post a pic of one. I've never seen a 40 spoke.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 17 2010, 01:37 PM~16918163
> *Can you post a pic of one. I've never seen a 40 spoke.
> *


the only difference is 5 less spokes....those lil spokes that are directley by the holes on the hub....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:22 PM~16918032
> *2 Members: robs68, ez_rider whats up homie.... :wave:*


 :wave: Que pues, Rob...I have not forgotten about you. I found the issue with the magenta Impala from Lifestyle and the one with Ronnie's rag. I just need to find the one with Baby Blues and maybe one more with another cool eight you may like and will be shipping them your way soon. Take care.


----------



## touchdowntodd

the 40s are cool... 

BUT, remember it was the adding of the 5 spokes to take it to 45 count that makes that 5 star pattern we all LOVE... 

the 40s look like 50s sorta, they just dont look right, no 5 star pattern..


----------



## God's Son2

anybody heard of a 40 spoke tru spoke?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Mar 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16920057-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 40s are cool...
> 
> BUT, remember it was the adding of the 5 spokes to take it to 45 count that makes that 5 star pattern we all LOVE...
> 
> the 40s look like 50s sorta, they just dont look right, no 5 star pattern..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Mar 17 2010, 08:59 PM~16920918
> *anybody heard of a 40 spoke tru spoke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok, i got on this conversation late. heres the pic, still has the star pattern


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16920918
> *anybody heard of a 40 spoke tru spoke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 09:08 PM~16921021
> *:werd:  :loco:
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16921145
> *what do you mean?
> *


anybody heard of a 40 spoke tru spoke?
of course we have heard....i had a set :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ttt....makes me wanna dance....


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16920057
> *the 40s are cool...
> 
> BUT, remember it was the adding of the 5 spokes to take it to 45 count that makes that 5 star pattern we all LOVE...
> 
> the 40s look like 50s sorta, they just dont look right, no 5 star pattern..
> *



i have to say my self that the 45s are nicer. the star stands out better 
but the 40s are getting hard to find


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## micheladas4me

for sale!!! 650 obo plus shipping.............14x8s with all hardware for 4 wheels.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 19 2010, 04:05 PM~16939940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale!!! 650 obo plus shipping.............14x8s with all hardware for 4 wheels.
> *


 :0


----------



## micheladas4me

they have been outfitted with brand new barrels, brand new nipples, brand new spokes.........they original hub was rechromed. everything was done by G&C custom wheels. I will include 4 brand new truspoke chrome donut center caps and all its hardware plus more....also will include 4 valve stems, oblong washers, lugs and locks.

only TWO wheels for sale.... tires not for sale!!!!!!


----------



## PsykoHitman

Got these for sale http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1652125309.html


----------



## TruespokeInc

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 12 2010, 12:30 PM~16871214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That LTD looks fantastic. It is done right


----------



## 6781939

14/6/6 TRU SPOKE SET OF 4.BOUGHT IN THE 80'S AND NEVER MOUNTED.STILL NEW CONDITION.WONT FIT MY 39 WITH OUT DROPPIN MORE $ SO I WOULD RATHER SELL THEM FOR $800.00 OR TRADE FOR 15' ARTILLARYS.310/901-5511.I HAVE PICTURES POSTED OF THEM ON C.L.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:19 AM~16951580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. NICE! Are those 14x7's front and back?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 08:19 AM~16951580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaan


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 21 2010, 08:54 AM~16951753
> *wow. NICE!  Are those 14x7's front and back?
> *


Yes 14x7 front and back :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 09:19 AM~16951580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need to hammer that bitch...Badass none the less though :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

any body no any thing about a 50 spoke EMPCO WHEELS from japan looks like truspoke but there not i got a set of 40 spoke and 45 spoke tru spoke so i no about them but not EMPCO WHEELS. was at the junk yard today and saw them thought they were the 50 spoke truspoke to finish my truspoke collection but they were not


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16962086
> *any body no any thing about a 50 spoke EMPCO WHEELS from japan looks like truspoke but there not i got a set of 40 spoke and 45 spoke tru spoke so i no about them but not EMPCO WHEELS. was at the junk yard today and saw them thought they were the 50 spoke truspoke to finish my truspoke collection but they were not
> *


http://www.finishing.com/153/95.shtml


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Mar 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16963760
> *http://www.finishing.com/153/95.shtml
> *


yea thats all i found to no company listed


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

hey todd this is one of your wheels/.........  seen it yesterday at the fresno autorama...was talkin to jimmy he said they were urs


----------



## touchdowntodd

for real newstyle? i been tryin to get ahold of him!!! 

tahts the SHIT!!!...


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16967039
> *for real newstyle? i been tryin to get ahold of him!!!
> 
> tahts the SHIT!!!...
> *



the missing rims???????
:wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16967039
> *for real newstyle? i been tryin to get ahold of him!!!
> 
> tahts the SHIT!!!...
> *


hes been at the autorama since thurs so thats probly why :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 22 2010, 07:14 PM~16966539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey todd this is one of your wheels/.........  seen it yesterday at the fresno autorama...was talkin to jimmy he said they were urs
> *



yeah i talked to him on friday when i was there. i was asking him if it was a display wheel cause there was a little rust on the hub....j/k that was a nice wheel


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16969265
> *yeah i talked to him on friday when i was there. i was asking him if it was a display wheel cause there was a little rust on the hub....j/k that was a nice wheel
> *



LOL that shit aint funny HAHAHA


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16969265
> *yeah i talked to him on friday when i was there. i was asking him if it was a display wheel cause there was a little rust on the hub....j/k that was a nice wheel
> *


yea and i cleaned a smudge off of the spoke... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16979020
> *yea and i cleaned a smudge off of the spoke... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: i hope your still talking about the wheel :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 23 2010, 10:35 PM~16982119
> *:ugh: i hope your still talking about the wheel :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yea im talkin about the wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16922146
> *ttt....makes me wanna dance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## firme64impala

Can any of you help me identify these wheels. Are they Tru Spokes or Tru Wires? I'm stumped as to what they are. I bought them to restore but I've decided I'm going to let them go. They are 15"x7 45 spoke standards. Thanks...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16993765
> *Can any of you help me identify these wheels. Are they Tru Spokes or Tru Wires? I'm stumped as to what they are. I bought them to restore but I've decided I'm going to let them go. They are 15"x7 45 spoke standards. Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tru-Spoke standards


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 24 2010, 10:56 PM~16993956
> *Tru-Spoke standards
> *


Thanks Sammy. I'm selling them if anyone's interested. As is or I can cut the hubs out and sell them. That's what I planned on doing anyway. They are 5 on 4 3/4" and 4 1/2" universals.


----------



## illstorm

I wonder the effects of American re-pop Trus would have on the lowrider scene?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 25 2010, 08:20 AM~16995911
> *I wonder the effects of American re-pop Trus would have on the lowrider scene?
> *



even when the new 45s come out later this year or in spring, they still have a slightly different hub... 

the real one will never be made again, tru spoke doesnt think they were made strong enough.. thats why they made 50 spokes first.. 

who cares about repops? just get OG ones and have em redone, stil cheaper than the new ones and they are the real deal.. 

altho i cant hate on the new 3 bars, i have a set of em sittin here and they are improved over the original but with the exact same dimensions and looks


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16994169
> *Thanks Sammy. I'm selling them if anyone's interested. As is or I can cut the hubs out and sell them. That's what I planned on doing anyway. They are 5 on 4 3/4" and 4 1/2" universals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 25 2010, 09:27 AM~16995961
> *
> even when the new 45s come out later this year or in spring, they still have a slightly different hub...
> 
> the real one will never be made again, tru spoke doesnt think they were made strong enough.. thats why they made 50 spokes first..
> 
> who cares about repops? just get OG ones and have em redone, stil cheaper than the new ones and they are the real deal..
> 
> altho i cant hate on the new 3 bars, i have a set of em sittin here and they are improved over the original but with the exact same dimensions and looks
> *


THEY GOT TO TELL YOU SOMETHING TO GET YOU TO BUY THE TRUES,,,,,,,,
45 SPOKES TO 50 SPOKES....
I SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH THE OG 45 SPOKES,,,,,THEY ARE STILL AROUND AND GUYS ARE ROLLING THEM, SOME 25 YEARS LATER! SO I GUESS THEY LAST!


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 25 2010, 02:47 AM~16994169
> *Thanks Sammy. I'm selling them if anyone's interested. As is or I can cut the hubs out and sell them. That's what I planned on doing anyway. They are 5 on 4 3/4" and 4 1/2" universals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats the ticket


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 25 2010, 07:07 PM~17002919
> *whats the ticket
> *


$100, they need to be restored. They have spots of surface rust on the dishes and one of them is peeling. The hubs are real nice and have the original spacers and all the hardware attached.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17005127
> *$100, they need to be restored. They have spots of surface rust on the dishes and one of them is peeling. The hubs are real nice and have the original spacers and all the hardware attached.
> *


Very good price, someone should swoop these up real quick! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.... that's a good price


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn if shipping wasnt a killer you would have paypal homie... shipping would be probably $80 ... i have a homie that needs those for a truck build...


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 AM~17005847
> *damn if shipping wasnt a killer you would have paypal homie... shipping would be probably $80 ... i have a homie that needs those for a truck build...*


Todd, keep in mind that shipping has gone up this year. You are looking at about $24-$27 per wheel if you use Fedex Ground.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2010, 08:24 AM~17006766
> *Todd, keep in mind that shipping has gone up this year. You are looking at about $24-$27 per wheel if you use Fedex Ground.
> *



shipping did go up, but i just paid $85 to ship those 5 tru wires i had for sale from here to CA... gotta get a fedex acct, no minimum useage, no tax id nuymber needed, just plain free, and you save a nice chunk of money... 

paid $120 for 4 wheels WITH tires, 14s too... that was CRAZY... 

ive been in and out of buyin wheels this year lots LOL

but yeah, all the homies need fedex accts... and if you list your address as a business, shipping goes down like another 10%!


----------



## Airborne

I just paid $80.00 to ship a 90 pound plasma cutter, how much do the wheels weigh?


----------



## 85eldoCE

yo whats good on these rims still got um


----------



## 65ss

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 26 2010, 12:37 PM~17008270
> *shipping did go up, but i just paid $85 to ship those 5 tru wires i had for sale from here to CA... gotta get a fedex acct, no minimum useage, no tax id nuymber needed, just plain free, and you save a nice chunk of money...
> 
> paid $120 for 4 wheels WITH tires, 14s too... that was CRAZY...
> 
> ive been in and out of buyin wheels this year lots LOL
> 
> but yeah, all the homies need fedex accts... and if you list your address as a business, shipping goes down like another 10%!
> *


good lookin out!
i just picked up a n.o.s. set of 14inch trues,,,,,,,, gonna ebay them this weekend, and see if i can sell them as much as you got for your!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17013420
> *good lookin out!
> i just picked up a n.o.s. set of 14inch trues,,,,,,,, gonna ebay them this weekend, and see if i can sell them as much as you got for your!
> *


Can you post pics of them or a link when you list them.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17013735
> *Can you post pics of them or a link when you list them.
> *


x2
:happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2010, 09:40 PM~17013420
> *good lookin out!
> i just picked up a n.o.s. set of 14inch trues,,,,,,,, gonna ebay them this weekend, and see if i can sell them as much as you got for your!
> *


yeah i did well on those.. those funded my trus gettin redipped etc.. good luck homie... do a 10 day auction and ask what i did or more,. i musta had 5 emails after auction closing asking if the brwr paid.. 

ps - everyone needs a fedex acct... its tthe SHIT.. ive bought a LOTTA shit i couldnt have gotten ccause the people didnt wanna ship... i was like, "just take my fedex acct number to fedex and they will package it and all"... got a bunch of cool parts that way


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 26 2010, 09:40 PM~17013420
> *good lookin out!
> i just picked up a n.o.s. set of 14inch trues,,,,,,,, gonna ebay them this weekend, and see if i can sell them as much as you got for your!
> *


have you posted the trus yet on ebay


----------



## 79lincoln

I know this is this thread is for Tru Spoke but ..just wondering if anyone is selling the 8 in. donut style steering wheel thx lmk


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Mar 27 2010, 06:43 PM~17018884
> *I know this is this thread is for Tru Spoke but ..just wondering if anyone is selling the 8 in. donut style steering wheel thx lmk
> *


just sold one ealier


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 27 2010, 07:26 AM~17015174
> *yeah i did well on those.. those funded my trus gettin redipped etc.. good luck homie... do a 10 day auction and ask what i did or more,. i musta had 5 emails after auction closing asking if the brwr paid..
> 
> ps - everyone needs a fedex acct... its tthe SHIT.. ive bought a LOTTA shit i couldnt have gotten ccause the people didnt wanna ship... i was like, "just take my fedex acct number to fedex and they will package it and all"... got a bunch of cool parts that way
> *


i`ll do just that!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 26 2010, 11:10 PM~17013735
> *Can you post pics of them or a link when you list them.
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=280485381146


----------



## touchdowntodd

auction looks good homie, GOOD LUCK!!! i bet they will sell

look up my old auction, i musta had the CHEESIEST description EVER, but it worked.. copy it if you want... were all here to help each other out


----------



## K-Blaze

my homie has some 16" true NOS if anyone is interested in them 3 is 16x8 and i believe one 16x9 they have the these caps on em







LMK if anyone needs them or any single ones


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 25 2010, 08:27 AM~16995961
> *
> even when the new 45s come out later this year or in spring, they still have a slightly different hub...
> 
> the real one will never be made again, tru spoke doesnt think they were made strong enough.. thats why they made 50 spokes first..
> 
> who cares about repops? just get OG ones and have em redone, stil cheaper than the new ones and they are the real deal..
> 
> altho i cant hate on the new 3 bars, i have a set of em sittin here and they are improved over the original but with the exact same dimensions and looks
> *


How much did u pay for the 3 bar knockoffs?


----------



## SAUL

this car needs some trus and ur ready to roll  http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1624300775.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 12:02 PM~17023617
> *this car needs some trus and ur ready to roll    http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1624300775.html
> *


time capsule :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah that car is AMAZING


----------



## Dressed2Impress

i know you all will know what kind of wheel this is... i'm thinking McCleans


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dressed2Impress

Saul, 
What are appliance 15" wires in decent shape worth?


----------



## SAUL

NOT REALLY EVERYONE WANTS 14X7 REVERSED BUT THEY MIGHT BE TO A CORVETTE PERSON :dunno: BY THE WAY THOSE MCLEANS U POSTED ARE NICE


----------



## 65ss




----------



## 65ss

glasshouse looks good saul


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26


----------



## touchdowntodd

rechromed and ready for this season... 

14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Looks good homie...wheres the wifey???? LMAO...


----------



## touchdowntodd

she says hi homie.... u should go to vegas for the super show... we are probably goin for sure... would love to meet up



ps - wifeeeee promises pics soon! with all 4 wheels!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037534
> *rechromed and ready for this season...
> 
> 14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  U FINALLY GOT EM


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037534
> *rechromed and ready for this season...
> 
> 14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i can say... GOTDAMN


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17037583
> *Looks good homie...wheres the wifey???? LMAO...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche dirty rat


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037534
> *rechromed and ready for this season...
> 
> 14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats very nice :worship:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037534
> *rechromed and ready for this season...
> 
> 14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels what did u pay to get them done


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17037534
> *rechromed and ready for this season... 14x6 trus... with new 3 bars... its on homies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

price was nice.. i didnt give core wheels either.. jimmy mclean had a set of 14x6 standards, and some 6" reverse dishes already so it all worked out low price.. 

stainless spokes look better than i thought they would.. 

thanks homies...


----------



## touchdowntodd

i need some skinnier adapters.. anyone wanna trade?


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 30 2010, 08:53 AM~17043051
> *price was nice.. i didnt give core wheels either.. jimmy mclean had a set of 14x6 standards, and some 6" reverse dishes already so it all worked out low price..
> 
> stainless spokes look better than i thought they would..
> 
> thanks homies...
> *


Jimmy Mclean??? contact info....


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 AM~17043823
> *Jimmy Mclean??? contact info....
> *


http://www.rallyamerica.com/contactus/index.html



Wheels look nice Todd! Now go get some high quality chrome/stainless polish and protectant. Stay on top of those stainless spokes. Once they start to dull a little(and they will in time) its a bitch to bring them back to a mirror finish. Stay on top of them. I wish I would have been more vigilant on my stainless Z's as soon as I got them.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 11:31 AM~17043927
> *http://www.rallyamerica.com/contactus/index.html
> Wheels look nice Todd!  Now go get some high quality chrome/stainless polish and protectant.  Stay on top of those stainless spokes.  Once they start to dull a little(and they will in time) its a bitch to bring them back to a mirror finish.  Stay on top of them.  I wish I would have been more vigilant on my stainless Z's as soon as I got them.*


*X2*


----------



## Eryk

Sup EZ! :wave: 

I still gotta post the re-done set I've had for over a year now. The ones I got from Ryan. I think they changed hands like 5 times here on the board before Sammy got them redone. Pretty sure they were yours at one time, EZ. And Saul's too. Haha. Talk about keeping it in the family. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 11:39 AM~17043988
> *Sup EZ! :wave:
> 
> I still gotta post the re-done set I've had for over a year now.  The ones I got from Ryan.  I think they changed hands like 5 times here on the board before Sammy got them redone.  Pretty sure they were yours at one time, EZ.  And Saul's too.  Haha. Talk about keeping it in the family. :biggrin:*


It sure is a small community and it is good to see that there are those of us who have a TRU passion for traditional rides. Are those the 14X8's? If so, they were stored in my garage for a bit.Those were nice. Post them bad boys up when you get a chance.


----------



## Eryk

Oh yeah I remember Sammy telling me that you had those 14x8 at one point. My club brother Anthony ended up with those. The ones I got from Ryan are 14x7. I forget who had them before Sammy. I think it might have been Supreme. I'll get some nice pics later. The og 3bars got redone too.

Here are those 14x8 EZ. Went to a good home in the midwest. Ant builds cool shit.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wow:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup Ryan


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 12:27 PM~17044378
> *Oh yeah I remember Sammy telling me that you had those 14x8 at one point.  My club brother Anthony ended up with those.  The ones I got from Ryan are 14x7.  I forget who had them before Sammy.  I think it might have been Supreme.  I'll get some nice pics later.  The og 3bars got redone too.
> Here are those 14x8 EZ.  Went to a good home in the midwest.  Ant builds cool shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that body style on that Rivi...one of my favorites.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17044378
> *Oh yeah I remember Sammy telling me that you had those 14x8 at one point.  My club brother Anthony ended up with those.  The ones I got from Ryan are 14x7.  I forget who had them before Sammy.  I think it might have been Supreme.  I'll get some nice pics later.  The og 3bars got redone too.
> 
> Here are those 14x8 EZ.  Went to a good home in the midwest.  Ant builds cool shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY WHEELS WERENT WHORES!!! :biggrin: THE ONLY SET I SOLD WAS TO SAMMY AND I THINK THOSE ARE THE ONES THAT WENT OVERSEAS...I THINK. GOOD TO KNOW THAT WE ALWAYS KNOW THE WHEELS ARE GOING TO A GOOD HOME AND THERE MAY BE A CHANCE WE COULD GET A "STAB" :biggrin: AT THEM AGAIN ONE DAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 30 2010, 11:39 AM~17044506
> *sup Ryan
> *


HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 25 2010, 12:47 AM~16994169
> *Thanks Sammy. I'm selling them if anyone's interested. As is or I can cut the hubs out and sell them. That's what I planned on doing anyway. They are 5 on 4 3/4" and 4 1/2" universals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for those wheels.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17051315
> *Thanks for those wheels.
> *


Your welcome, glad they worked out for you.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17044378
> *Oh yeah I remember Sammy telling me that you had those 14x8 at one point.  My club brother Anthony ended up with those.  The ones I got from Ryan are 14x7.  I forget who had them before Sammy.  I think it might have been Supreme.  I'll get some nice pics later.  The og 3bars got redone too.
> 
> Here are those 14x8 EZ.  Went to a good home in the midwest.  Ant builds cool shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That rivi is sick.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17044378
> *Oh yeah I remember Sammy telling me that you had those 14x8 at one point.  My club brother Anthony ended up with those.  The ones I got from Ryan are 14x7.  I forget who had them before Sammy.  I think it might have been Supreme.  I'll get some nice pics later.  The og 3bars got redone too.
> 
> Here are those 14x8 EZ.  Went to a good home in the midwest.  Ant builds cool shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The ones that I got from Supreme69 went to the Netherlands and the ones that you have came from RJ67! yeah... small world! :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 31 2010, 07:48 PM~17060264
> *The ones that I got from Supreme69 went to the Netherlands and the ones that you have came from RJ67! yeah... small world! :cheesy:
> *



DAMN AND TO THINK SOME RANDOM GUY PAINTED MY DADS HOUSE HAD THEM IN THE BACK OF HIS TRUCK TO SCRAP THEM OUT.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 31 2010, 06:48 PM~17060264
> *The ones that I got from Supreme69 went to the Netherlands and the ones that you have came from RJ67! yeah... small world! :cheesy:
> *


Whatever happened to him? He hasn't been on here in a year. I bought some NOS knock off's from him a couple years ago.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 31 2010, 10:02 PM~17062816
> *Whatever happened to him? He hasn't been on here in a year. I bought some NOS knock off's from him a couple years ago.
> *


Haven't heard from him in a long while


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

NOS set of 3 bar knock offs $50 shipped in the lower 48.PM me your number and I can send pics.


----------



## SUPREME69

pm sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 1 2010, 11:33 AM~17066302
> *NOS set of 3 bar knock offs $50 shipped in the lower 48.PM me your number and I can send pics.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2010, 12:44 PM~17066382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 1 2010, 08:33 PM~17066302
> *NOS set of 3 bar knock offs $50 shipped in the lower 48.PM me your number and I can send pics.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17066217
> *Haven't heard from him in a long while  *


Me neither...the last time I spoke to Roy was about a year and a half ago. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## SUPREME69

huh, maybe ill shoot him an email.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 1 2010, 11:33 AM~17066302
> *NOS set of 3 bar knock offs $50 shipped in the lower 48.PM me your number and I can send pics.
> *


sold to supreme69


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 1 2010, 12:52 PM~17066474
> *sold to supreme69
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 1 2010, 10:52 AM~17066474
> *sold to supreme69
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: are they for models? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 1 2010, 02:12 PM~17067623
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  are they for models?  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1668544937.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 2 2010, 07:40 PM~17080894
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1668544937.html
> *


set for t bucket....... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 2 2010, 07:40 PM~17080894
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1668544937.html
> *


3bars :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:56 AM~17084272


*Rob, did you get the package I sent you yet? LMK*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2010, 03:01 PM~17068505
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: is my color bar ready???


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for the tru ridin homies... 

i need to get mine mounted up on some tires.. about to be lookin REAL good on my galaxie :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Apr 3 2010, 08:36 AM~17084449-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 3 2010, 08:56 AM~17084272
> 
> 
> 
> *Rob, did you get the package I sent you yet? LMK*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

  sure did....i love the motovation you sent me....  thanks...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Apr 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17085127-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: is my color bar ready???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, been doing yard work all day :angry: But I did complete one yesterday and it is bad ass!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Apr 3 2010, 01:28 PM~17086315
> *Rob, did you get the package I sent you yet? LMK</span>
> 
> sure did<span style=\'color:red\'>....i love the motovation you sent me....  thanks...
> *


Keep your personal stuff in off topic! :angry: ................. :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 3 2010, 03:55 PM~17086714
> *shit, been doing yard work all day  :angry:  But I did complete one yesterday and it is bad ass!!!
> Keep your personal stuff in off topic!  :angry:  .................  :cheesy:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 3 2010, 04:55 PM~17086714
> *Keep your personal stuff in off topic!  :angry:  .................  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 3 2010, 03:55 PM~17086714
> *shit, been doing yard work all day  :angry:  But I did complete one yesterday and it is bad ass!!!
> Keep your personal stuff in off topic!  :angry:  .................  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 4 2010, 07:51 PM~17096087
> *TTT
> *



hey tommy ... 

whats good tru homies


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP HOMIES.LOOKING TO BUY A COLOR BAR DONT HAVE TO BE THE REAL THING ,


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2010, 09:05 AM~17099697
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.LOOKING TO BUY A COLOR BAR DONT HAVE TO BE THE REAL THING ,
> *


PM SENT


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 5 2010, 11:31 AM~17100927
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2010, 09:05 AM~17099697
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.LOOKING TO BUY A COLOR BAR DONT HAVE TO BE THE REAL THING ,
> *


what's up David? How you been? Hit up Hoppin62 for a color bar


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 5 2010, 07:19 PM~17106625
> *what's up David? How you been? Hit up Hoppin62 for a color bar
> *


----------



## centralvalley209

These might be heading to the Bay


----------



## SAUL

2 15s 2 14s


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17118243
> *2 15s 2 14s
> *


The one's on craigslist you pointed out


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17119499
> *nice
> *


The guy said no one wanted to drive to get them was going to throw them away for scrap lol :0


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Apr 7 2010, 05:19 AM~17120603
> *The guy said no one wanted to drive to get them was going to throw them away for scrap lol  :0
> *



he needs to kill his self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scrapn some trus


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## caddi14559

WHERE CAN I GET SOME 2 WING KNOCK OFF FOR TRU SPOKES


----------



## oldsoul

i have some,hit me up 5592137770/jess


----------



## robs68

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/1667588164.html


----------



## robs68

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pts/1685327298.html


----------



## Bigsmooth

THIS one hurt a lil bit LMAO  :biggrin: 

This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod. When its done the spokes will be all cut out, Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . . And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )


----------



## touchdowntodd

gotta admit that looks good homie


----------



## SAUL

It does look good


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 07:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That sacrifice is well worth it.


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thanks for good words fellas. I kind of actually expected mixed reviews, but I figure the caddy is 1978, My 4 trus on it are from 1980, And when I dismantled the Continental kit I found a Patent date of 1979. So I think its all coming together.


----------



## caddi14559

HOW MUCH ARE SOME STAR WIRES GOING FOR 13'' ANYONE KNOW


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 AM~17165393
> *Thanks for good words fellas.    I kind of actually expected mixed reviews,  but I figure the caddy is 1978,  My 4 trus on it are from 1980,    And when I dismantled the Continental kit I found a Patent date of 1979.  So I think its all coming together.*


I would have no second thoughts about hooking it up like that if I were in your shoes. It takes the old school passion to a whole new level.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 AM~17165393
> *Thanks for good words fellas.    I kind of actually expected mixed reviews,  but I figure the caddy is 1978,  My 4 trus on it are from 1980,    And when I dismantled the Continental kit I found a Patent date of 1979.  So I think its all coming together.
> *



Your a BAD BAD Man but you know this......This is where i'm like 'Smokey' and dancing saying Thats my dawg...LMAO knock'em the [email protected] out.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 12 2010, 09:42 AM~17167824
> *Your a BAD BAD Man but you know this......This is where i'm like 'Smokey' and dancing saying Thats my dawg...LMAO knock'em the [email protected] out.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1691808611.html


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 06:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie,... suggestion tho, thro some accorn lug nuts on that bitch too


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 15 2010, 08:54 PM~17207582
> *looks good homie,... suggestion tho, thro some accorn lug nuts on that bitch too
> *



Of course it will have washers and lugs when its all said and done. i have also toyed with the idea of having a bumper shop fill the holes before the hub gets rechromed. Good lookin though


----------



## touchdowntodd

not gonna lie bigsmooth... fillin the holes is a SLICK idea homie.. i would do taht.. it would be one of those lil details that you coulndt figure out what was different until you really looked, and those are what seperates super clean cars from the other cars homie..


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 16 2010, 08:00 AM~17210662
> *not gonna lie bigsmooth... fillin the holes is a SLICK idea homie.. i would do taht.. it would be one of those lil details that you coulndt figure out what was different until you really looked, and those are what seperates super clean cars from the other cars homie..*


*X2*


----------



## oldsoul

that conti kit looks tight


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 15 2010, 09:37 PM~17208160
> *Of course it will have washers and lugs when its all said and done.    i have also toyed with the idea of having a bumper shop fill the holes before the hub gets rechromed.    Good lookin though
> *


anytime homie... 

yea fillin in the wholes might not look right...


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 06:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks goodhad the same thing in mind :biggrin: kinda hard to cut it up :biggrin:


----------



## bigsneezy1959

anyone got a cap?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by bigsneezy1959_@Apr 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17215632
> *anyone got a cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I might...I'll check tomorrow and PM you.


----------



## bigsneezy1959

good look


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by bigsneezy1959_@Apr 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17216170
> *good look*


PM and pics sent


----------



## touchdowntodd

jimmy mcleans kid carrys those octagon caps new, not expensive either


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 06:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AM THINKING OF DOING THE SAME THING TO A TRU RAY FOR MY REGAL . I JUST NEED TO FIND ONE .


----------



## hoppin62

Me in top pic and Saul in bottom pic back in the day! Lol! Daamm, the good ol' days


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17225821
> *Me in top pic and Saul in bottom pic back in the day! Lol! Daamm, the good ol' days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF...SAMMY IS THAT YOU ON THE TOP LEFT? AND SAUL THE TALLEST KID? LOLS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 18 2010, 08:04 AM~17227088
> *WTF...SAMMY IS THAT YOU ON THE TOP LEFT? AND SAUL THE TALLEST KID? LOLS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: that was us back in 1994 at a car show in san fernando lowrider magazine took those pics lol!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68

MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17231833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:
> *


  NICE


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 18 2010, 01:03 AM~17225821
> *Me in top pic and Saul in bottom pic back in the day! Lol! Daamm, the good ol' days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sammy, you still look the same. Drinking out of the fountain of youth? Pasa un trago, homie :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 19 2010, 04:03 PM~17239567
> *Sammy, you still look the same. Drinking out of the fountain of youth? Pasa un trago, homie :biggrin:
> *


I know, huh! You haven't changed at all Sammy. Saul went from being tall to taller.


Was that at the highschool? If so, I was at that show too. I'll post pics later. Remember the one they had on the streets by the mall. They blocked off Brand y todo. That was sometime in 95/96 I think.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17231833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17231833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:
> *


F--K THEY LOOK GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Apr 19 2010, 03:03 PM~17239567-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy, you still look the same. Drinking out of the fountain of youth? Pasa un trago, homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the beers!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eryk_@Apr 19 2010, 03:28 PM~17239771
> *I know, huh!  You haven't changed at all Sammy.  Saul went from being tall to taller.
> Was that at the highschool?  If so, I was at that show too.  I'll post pics later.  Remember the one they had on the streets by the mall.  They blocked off Brand y todo.  That was  sometime in 95/96 I think.
> *


Yeah, that was at San Fernando High. If you find pics of the show by the mall let me know, my car is in them! :cheesy:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pts/1699464357.html
SOMEONE BUY THESE 3BARS....


----------



## 66SS818

How much dose it cost to restore some tru spokes I have 5 - 14x8s that need some love or I might sell them


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Apr 23 2010, 11:16 PM~17286941
> *How much dose it cost to restore some tru spokes I have 5 - 14x8s that need some love or I might sell them
> *


$800-$1000
don't sell them....call me and tell Kenny to call me too, I haven't talked to that fool in a while.

Sammy


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 24 2010, 01:45 AM~17287232
> *$800-$1000
> don't sell them....call me and tell Kenny to call me too, I haven't talked to that fool in a while.
> 
> Sammy
> *


Pm me your number and ill pass it on to him


----------



## droppedltd

Anyone have 14x7 tru spokes or classics for sale? thanks for any help


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17231833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:
> *



Nice!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2010, 06:06 PM~17298157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2010, 06:06 PM~17298157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

someone post a pic of a car with white dust shields and trus... 

PLEASE! 

i know you guys have pics LOL


----------



## robs68

anyone interested in any of these chains...?
$80 shipped....



























$100 shipped.....




























or $160 shipped for both


----------



## SAUL

a friend of mine is selling these 15x8 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 08:08 PM~17322400
> *a friend of mine is selling these 15x7 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will he ship? lmk


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 07:08 PM~17322400
> *a friend of mine is selling these 15x7 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone wanna selll one standard offset tru 14" with ford pattern on it?

or trade somethin for one?


----------



## touchdowntodd

OR...

anyone have some .3" spacers they wanna trade for .5" ones?

otherwise ill just buy from tru spoke, they arent much cash

i need every tenth of an inch i can get to get behind these skirts!


----------



## centralvalley209

These will be gone is someone doesn't grab them http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1715340097.html


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Apr 28 2010, 11:34 PM~17336948
> *These will be gone is someone doesn't grab them http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1715340097.html
> *



damn i got to stay on the other side of the country


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17336948
> *These will be gone is someone doesn't grab them http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1715340097.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Muffler shop installed the pipes wrong so I could'nt let the ass all the way down when the sun was out, 










But I got it fixed now :biggrin: 









Phone pics are kinda crappy


----------



## Bigsmooth

nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17338408
> *Muffler shop installed the pipes wrong so I could'nt let the ass all the way down when the sun was out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got it fixed now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone pics are kinda crappy
> *


They look good! Glad your happy!
That town looks like it's from Children of the Corn! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 54ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 06:08 PM~17322400
> *a friend of mine is selling these 15x7 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where r they @? I would like to see them and will he take $200. Let me know. Thanx


----------



## edelmiro13

A lil better pics


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2010, 02:53 AM~17338408
> *Muffler shop installed the pipes wrong so I could'nt let the ass all the way down when the sun was out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone pics are kinda crappy  *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2010, 07:57 AM~17339145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lil better pics*


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el chingon

very nice ride homie


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 28 2010, 11:59 AM~17330316
> *anyone wanna selll one standard offset tru 14" with ford pattern on it? or trade somethin for one?
> *


*PM Sent*


----------



## undr8ed

Big $mooth said I should shoot a pic of the last of my "collection" LOL (you can kinda see the second and third set in the background. Shitty cell pics since I gave my daughter the digicam.














Looking for 2 bars or 3 bars (as long as they fit) and a single 15x7 standard with the 5x5 only pattern and a single 14x7 reversed with Chevy pattern. I have other singles for trade 

I also have a truspoke hose reel and a truspoke air reel :rofl:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 29 2010, 05:06 AM~17338499
> *They look good! Glad your happy!
> That town looks like it's from Children of the Corn!  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Thanks and its only scary at night :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539113*


----------



## big al 54

HELLO IAM FROM A CAR CLUB CALLED CLASSIC LOWRIDERS . WERE THROUGHING A CAR SHOW SAT MAY 8 IN INGELWWOD CA SEE CAR SHOW AND EVENTS , ONE OF OUR SPONCERS IS SPONCERING AN OLD SCHOOL CLASS THAT MEANS BEST RIDE ON TRUE SPOKES LASSES ASTROS THAT BEST REPRESENTS THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK PLUS TROPIES IN OTHER CLASSES AND 200 DOLLARS CLUB PARTICAPATION .. THANK YOU AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ALEX


----------



## 54ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 06:08 PM~17322400
> *a friend of mine is selling these 15x7 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO! Whats the ward? R they for sale or did he sale them? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

still for sale i just spoke to him he said they are 15x8s i will pm you his number


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17324157
> *will he ship? lmk
> *


sorry he wont ship


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 06:08 PM~17322400
> *a friend of mine is selling these 15x8 standard tru spokes he is asking $250 o.b.o the center hubs are clean the lug holes are perfect the are 5 on 4 1/2 and 5 on 4 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still for sale he will take $200 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17338408
> *But I got it fixed now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!


----------



## 54ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 30 2010, 04:55 PM~17354325
> *still for sale he will take $200 :cheesy:
> *


YO! Saul, THANX for the reply. I'll give him a call. 
GOOD LOOKING OUT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 1 2010, 01:29 PM~17359713
> *SICK!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## robs68

TTT.....


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 30 2010, 06:54 PM~17354314
> *sorry he wont ship
> *


  oh well i'll just keep looking for some 14's


----------



## RO Sleepy

I WOULD KILL FOR SOME







:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep that in the tru classic thread LOL.. 


TTT for the cleanest of wheels..


----------



## Bigsmooth

I need to finish my bumper kit !! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Big--I love that car...but you know this MANG!!

holler atcha boy.


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thanks guys . . . . Reppin them "FAMOUS POTATOES" and the TRU=FAMILY

I just picked up 4 OG fenner liftgate pumps for it, then its time for them 520's and some old school scroll pin striping


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 6 2010, 06:17 PM~17412949
> *Thanks guys . . . .  Reppin them  "FAMOUS POTATOES"  and the TRU=FAMILY
> 
> I just picked up 4 OG fenner liftgate pumps for it,    then its time for them 520's and some old school scroll pin striping
> *



Sell me those tires then, lol


----------



## Bootykit63

> I need to finish my bumper kit !! :banghead: :nicoderm:
> 
> Did somebody say "bumper kit" :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> I need to finish my bumper kit !! :banghead: :nicoderm:
> 
> Did somebody say "bumper kit" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got any leads on a the lower bucket for one? E&G
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 7 2010, 09:28 PM~17424740
> *Sell me those tires then, lol
> *



You got it bro I'll give you a ring tomorrow,


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 7 2010, 11:51 PM~17425486
> *You got any leads on a the lower bucket for one?  E&G
> *


I might have one.... PM me so I don't forget.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Who scored the set of 3 bar spinners from Frenso for $25??

Lots of good deals...


----------



## undr8ed

This can't get to page 3 again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

page 3 again WTF... 

who wants to send me some .3" spacers?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## ez_rider

*Bump*


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got a single nice 3 bar? or a nice disco logo cap?


----------



## undr8ed

MAYNE, fuck ebay!!! They changed some shit where your paypal has to be linked to your ebay account (which I've now done twice!) I found a mislisted set of nos 3 bars, bid last second, and apparently I have to do it AGAIN (so I missed out!!!)

Anybody got some 3 bars for sale? I'm not liking looking at my tru's with bare centers...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## undr8ed

Dug these out my garage... 




















If somebody has a set of 14" to go with these, I'd be interested :biggrin:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop




----------



## robs68

5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 09:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 08:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

i scored on a set of N.O.S TRU=SPOKE knock offs today at the swapmeet


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17325345
> *Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still digging up some clams bro.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 12:18 PM~17577680
> *i scored on a set of N.O.S TRU=SPOKE knock offs today at the swapmeet
> *


nice....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 15 2010, 08:45 AM~17497480
> *anyone got a single nice 3 bar? or a nice disco logo cap?
> *


I GOT 4 N.O.S. DONUT CAPS IN THE BOX WITH THE STICKERS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17412949
> *Thanks guys . . . .  Reppin them  "FAMOUS POTATOES"  and the TRU=FAMILY
> 
> I just picked up 4 OG fenner liftgate pumps for it,    then its time for them 520's and some old school scroll pin striping
> *


I`M INTO THAT SCROLL MYSELF.
LIKE I HAD BACK IN THE DAY.
YOU GUYS WOULD HAVE BEEN IN HEAVEN,,,,,,,,,,,EVERY CAR,,,,,OLD SKOOLED,BEFORE WE THOUGHT IT WAS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got some 14 inch star wires for sale,said they are 15s but are really 14s


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## SAUL

N.O.S KNOCK OFFS $450


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 05:25 PM~17579368
> *N.O.S KNOCK OFFS $450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice job Rob,,,ya hustle paid off!!!!!!


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 08:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## robs68

SAUL...HOW MUCH FOR THE BOXES :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 23 2010, 12:51 PM~17577906
> *still digging up some clams bro.*


Not a problem...LMK.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 29 2010, 07:57 AM~17339145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lil better pics
> *


lookin good


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17581193
> *SAUL...HOW MUCH FOR THE BOXES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 23 2010, 01:36 PM~17578201
> *I GOT 4 N.O.S. DONUT CAPS IN THE BOX WITH THE STICKERS
> *


Can you post a pic of them please.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 05:25 PM~17579368
> *N.O.S KNOCK OFFS $450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these the plain one's or have the logo in the center?


----------



## SAUL

They have the tru spoke logo


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

might be hopping on the old skool band wagon soon :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17589878
> *might be hopping on the old skool bang wagon soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: its not a bad wagon.... :uh:


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17589878
> *might be hopping on the old skool bang wagon soon  :biggrin:
> *


this aint off topic :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 23 2010, 02:14 PM~17578676
> *got some 14 inch star wires for sale,said they are 15s but are really 14s
> *


post pics


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 24 2010, 04:32 PM~17589958
> *:angry: its not a bad wagon.... :uh:
> *


  lol my bad guys,I didn't me it like that :nono:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 24 2010, 05:43 PM~17590686
> *this aint off topic :biggrin:
> *


 some times I spell words and letters back words :dunno:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 24 2010, 06:10 PM~17591044
> * lol my bad guys,I didn't me it like that :nono:
> *


just messing.... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: undr8ed, Bigsmooth


Still got no camera, lol BUT, I did get the regal running hella good... Just need some tires for these tru's


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17579531
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


havent forgot about you Ryan,dudes still in Cali.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 09:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Rob


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2010, 09:03 AM~17576339
> *5 RESTORED 14X7 TRU SPOKES REVERESD...5 NOS OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES...1 USED 520 MOUNTED ON RIM....5 OG TRU SPOKE 3 BARS....SPACERS..LUG NUTS..VALVE STEMS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OF THE 5 RIMS ARE STILL IN THE BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE MIGHT HAVE TO GO.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601226
> *THESE MIGHT HAVE TO GO.....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 25 2010, 12:42 AM~17595838
> *havent forgot about you Ryan,dudes still in Cali.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601226
> *THESE MIGHT HAVE TO GO.....
> *



pm price :happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2010, 05:06 PM~17602043
> *pm price :happysad:
> *


 X2


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 24 2010, 08:28 PM~17592911
> *just messing.... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601226
> *THESE MIGHT HAVE TO GO.....
> *



Shoot a price...


----------



## 65ss

> THESE MIGHT HAVE TO GO.....
> [/
> 
> nice


----------



## robs68

IVE GOTTEN 2 OFFERS OF $2000.00....YEAH RIGHT....IAM TESTING WATERS AND ITS NOT ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17605529
> *IVE GOTTEN 2 OFFERS OF $2000.00....YEAH RIGHT....IAM TESTING WATERS AND ITS NOT ENOUGH :biggrin:
> *


WATER TESTING.......


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 25 2010, 11:04 PM~17606453
> *WATER TESTING.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

any pics of a 66 impala on Tru=Spokes???


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Question, just bought a 65 Rivi which I think would go perfectly with a set of tru spokes. What's the difference between the brand new ones and the old ones?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17605529
> *IAM TESTING WATERS  :biggrin:
> *


You got a boat? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@May 26 2010, 02:56 PM~17613347
> *Question, just bought a 65 Rivi which I think would go perfectly with a set of tru spokes.  What's the difference between the brand new ones and the old ones?
> *


the new Tru Spoke wheels have 50 spokes which is 5 more spokes then the original Tru Spokes which have 45 spokes. I like the orignal Tru Spoke wheels over the new ones.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 26 2010, 05:44 PM~17614815
> *the new Tru Spoke wheels have 50 spokes which is 5 more spokes then the original Tru Spokes which have 45 spokes. I like the orignal Tru Spoke wheels over the new ones.
> *


Oh I see. Probably cheaper quality also I would imagine.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt whats good tru lovers


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@May 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17613347
> *Question, just bought a 65 Rivi which I think would go perfectly with a set of tru spokes.  What's the difference between the brand new ones and the old ones?
> *


Rust... :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

any one on here know a place to rechrome some star wires :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

hmmm... there is a rumor that my 14x6 reverse chevy/ford pattern rechromed with stainless spoke trus might be for sale for the right price.. never even been taken out of the boxes.. BRAND NEW


pm me with offers ... if serious they might sell


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 26 2010, 05:37 PM~17614162
> *You got a boat?  :cheesy:
> *


ADMIRAL ROB!! :0


----------



## sunsetstrip67

looking for some tru spoks. Any one out ther have any for sale?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 28 2010, 03:10 PM~17634958
> *ADMIRAL ROB!! :0
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@May 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17635564
> *looking for some tru spoks. Any one out ther have any for sale?*


PM Sent


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 28 2010, 07:36 PM~17636029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic makes me want Tru=Spokes, instead of Tru=Classics.................how much is a set of Tru=Spoke hubs going for????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 27 2010, 02:52 PM~17624151
> *any one on here know a place to rechrome some star wires :biggrin:
> *


around the 209


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 30 2010, 06:23 AM~17645961
> *around the 209
> *


I've been told Stockton Wheel but I have'nt checked for myself.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@May 30 2010, 08:18 AM~17646332
> *I've been told Stockton Wheel but I have'nt checked for myself.
> *


  theyll put new dishes on them but u have to get the spokes part chromed...last time i checked was in 99 and it was 150 a wheel then dont know about now


----------



## ol urk

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@May 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17635564
> *looking for some tru spoks. Any one out ther have any for sale?
> *


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd

like i said above i have 14x6 reverse TOTALLY redone/rechromed with stainless spokes.. never been mounted.. and brand new 3 bars still in boxes as well.. 

if the offer comes along ill sell, otherwise ill mount em up this week


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

i have a pair of 14x7 rev. trus with spacers for sale $125 the need to be claned up no pictures no shipping pick ,them up in sylmar ca.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

These are terrible....

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...=0,0,0&format=0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17675896
> *These are terrible....
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...=0,0,0&format=0*


 :wow: :wow: Gotta sport that shirt and have that matching watch. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17675896
> *These are terrible....
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...=0,0,0&format=0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac

my ride back in'85


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17675896
> *These are terrible....
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...=0,0,0&format=0
> *



those arent trus.....got the vogues right.....damn kids


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 2 2010, 10:02 PM~17681123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ride back in'85
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 31 2010, 03:47 PM~17656338
> *i have a pair of 14x7 rev. trus with spacers for sale $125 the need to be claned up no pictures no shipping pick ,them  up in sylmar ca.
> *


$100


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU- FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 5 2010, 03:31 PM~17703774
> *WHATS UP TRU- FAMILIA  :wave:
> *


Whats up stranger....how are things?? Hope you & the fam are well!!


----------



## Dylante63

quick Q? my buddys gotta a set of 14/7 trus he wants to run on his 67 chevy truck. Whats the deal with lug nuts? Do you need special ones and if so where can you get them? thanks


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17708770
> *quick Q?  my buddys gotta a set of 14/7 trus he wants to run on his 67 chevy truck. Whats the deal with lug nuts?  Do you need special ones and if so where can you get them?  thanks
> *


all you need is 1inch shank lug nuts


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 6 2010, 11:34 AM~17709163
> *all you need is 1inch shank lug nuts
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Any decent used 14x7's for sale?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17710563
> *Any decent used 14x7's for sale?
> *


PM sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 6 2010, 05:00 PM~17710634
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## 85eldoCE

ANYONE NO WERE SOME 14X6 FRONT WHEEL DRIVE TRUSPOKE OR CLASSIC FOR A 85 ELDO


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jun 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17740046
> *ANYONE NO WERE SOME 14X6 FRONT WHEEL DRIVE TRUSPOKE OR CLASSIC FOR A 85 ELDO
> *



I have a pair of them I'd sell for pretty cheap. They've just been hose reels for the last 5 or so years :rofl: Hit me on pm if you're serious...



Also, where the fuck can I find the screw down style schrader valves? I'd prefer not to run the pressed ones with a chrome sleeve...


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 9 2010, 07:11 PM~17741331
> *I have a pair of them I'd sell for pretty cheap.  They've just been hose reels for the last 5 or so years  :rofl:  Hit me on pm if you're serious...
> Also, where the fuck can I find the screw down style schrader valves?  I'd prefer not to run the pressed ones with a chrome sleeve...
> *


pm sent


----------



## touchdowntodd

ill be sellin my 14x6 reverses... rechromed, stainless spokes, new 3 bars.. 

chevy/ford bolt pattern... 

everything still in boxes.. probably hit ebay with em since people on here wont pay decent money LOL...


----------



## ol urk

I just won some Trus on the bay. Their 14x8, Im put them on the 65.What size tires do I run on them. I dont like the 5.20z


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 9 2010, 06:55 PM~17742386
> *I just  won some Trus on the bay. Their 14x8, Im put them on the 65.What size tires do I run on them. I dont like the 5.20z
> *


you dont like the 5.20s wtf....... :uh:


----------



## ol urk

No disrespect. they look cheap. In my opinion. NO DISRESPECT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17743303
> *No disrespect. they look cheap. In my opinion. NO DISRESPECT
> *


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17636029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
NICE


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 9 2010, 07:55 PM~17742386
> *I just  won some Trus on the bay. Their 14x8, Im put them on the 65.What size tires do I run on them. I dont like the 5.20z
> *


I would use a 175/70/14 or 175/75/14.

I plan to run the 175/70/14 on a set of 14x8 wheels I will be running.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 9 2010, 05:55 PM~17742386
> *I just  won some Trus on the bay. Their 14x8, Im put them on the 65.What size tires do I run on them. I dont like the 5.20z
> *


These should fit perfect and they are not too cheap! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ol urk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17751521
> *These should fit perfect and they are not too cheap!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahh! thats fucked up. but its cool. I went all over to find some 175/70/14z for my spokes, and wound up buying some 185/70/14 from Pep boyz. my spokes are 14x7 just wanted to know if it made a difference if my Trus are 14x8


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 10 2010, 03:02 PM~17751741
> *Ahh! thats fucked up. but its cool. I went all over to find some  175/70/14z for my spokes, and wound up buying some 185/70/14 from Pep boyz. my spokes are 14x7 just wanted to know if it made a difference if my Trus are 14x8
> *


14 X 8 will round out the tire a little.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 9 2010, 05:11 PM~17741331
> *Also, where the fuck can I find the screw down style schrader valves?  I'd prefer not to run the pressed ones with a chrome sleeve...
> *



:dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 10 2010, 05:02 PM~17752785
> *:dunno:
> *


Maybe he's talking about these?? :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 10 2010, 06:33 PM~17752559
> *14 X 8 will round out the tire a little.
> *


:0 Make the radial look as best as one can.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 10 2010, 06:40 PM~17751521
> *These should fit perfect and they are not too cheap!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 10 2010, 03:26 PM~17751363
> *I would use a 175/70/14 or 175/75/14.
> 
> I plan to run the 175/70/14 on a set of 14x8 wheels I will be running.
> *


I SELL HANKOOK TIRES I SELL 175/70R14'S FOR $56.00 A TIRE IN A SMALL WHITE WALL I WILL SHIP BUT IT MIGHT COST A LITTLE MORE


----------



## robs68

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/1708359124.html


----------



## ROBERTO G

:ugh: wtf is this?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17162498
> *THIS one hurt a lil bit  LMAO    :biggrin:
> 
> This just a mock up I am about 40% done with the mod.    When its done the spokes will be all cut out,  Dish and hub sent for rechrome and I'll be relacing it with stainless spokes and nips that Jimmy Mclean is going to ship out. . . . .  And a a color matched Dust shield so that it will look all legit since you can see through the wheels  ( thats just some painted cardboard behind the rim that I threw in )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2010, 08:39 AM~17773677
> *:ugh: wtf is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UGLY! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 13 2010, 09:39 AM~17773677-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: wtf is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 13 2010, 12:25 PM~17774604
> *UGLY!  :biggrin:*


*X10*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x100


----------



## SAUL

TRU=SPOKES In the original boxes


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17776998
> *N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: cuanto?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17225821
> *Me in top pic and Saul in bottom pic back in the day! Lol! Daamm, the good ol' days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammn You Peeps Look familar...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17776998
> *N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this your 2nd set of NOS ones?? Get at me.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump... i am gonna mount my trus up on the impala as soon as i can get to figure a way to raise the car a lil bit so i can get in and out of the garage.. now they flowmasters hit... shit.. 

anyways... BUMP.. 

ps - i need .3" spacers.. anyone wanna trade for some .5" ones? or just sell me the skinny ones cheap? having an issue gettin stuff thru tru spoke directly


----------



## ferns213

I got 2 nos tru spoke rims. Box n all: )


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2010, 10:37 AM~17782196
> *I got 2 nos tru spoke rims. Box n all: )
> *


Size pics?


----------



## ferns213

14x7 Rev. Give me a few min.


----------



## ferns213

Og... maybe, just maybe for sale?


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

Sorry fellas,but we all the rim goblin Saul. Rims are his now.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

ANYBODY WANT TO BUY SOME OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60-S WITH THE THICK WHITE WALL THEY HAVE ABOUT 90% THREAD ON THEM OH YEAH AND THERE 14-S HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS I HAVE THEM PUT AWAY AND WONT BE USSING THEM LET ME KNOW LOCATED IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2010, 02:18 PM~17784033
> *Sorry fellas,but we all the rim goblin Saul. Rims are his now.
> *


SAUL SE LA COME TODA RAW


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2010, 11:36 AM~17782737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Og... maybe, just maybe for sale?
> *


 :0 TIENES MANOS DE CHANGO CABRON :biggrin: J/K


----------



## touchdowntodd

saul, you got toooo damn many trus homie, send me some .3" spacers, just a pair, i know you got some to spare for the cause!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2010, 05:46 PM~17785852
> *saul, you got toooo damn many trus homie, send me some .3" spacers, just a pair, i know you got some to spare for the cause!
> *


let me check my inventory


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 10 2010, 06:31 PM~17752998
> *Maybe he's talking about these?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yessir


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 06:00 PM~17785976
> *let me check my inventory
> *



got anything Saul?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 06:00 PM~17785976
> *let me check my inventory
> *


THAT MIGHT TAKE A COUPLE DAYS!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 16 2010, 03:16 PM~17807099
> *Yessir
> *


PM'd


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 16 2010, 05:11 PM~17807714
> *THAT MIGHT TAKE A COUPLE DAYS!!
> *



you ain't lieing....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 16 2010, 03:16 PM~17807099
> *Yessir
> *


Just found these in my sock drawer! :biggrin: 
They should have them at your nearest tire/rim shop.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:22 PM~17810233
> *Just found these in my sock drawer!  :biggrin:
> They should have them at your nearest tire/rim shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hmmm if asked whats the weirdest thing you have in your sock drawer....sammy you win :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup homies


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2010, 08:29 PM~17810312
> *hmmm if asked whats the weirdest thing you have in your sock drawer....sammy you win :biggrin:
> *


Oh no.......................... thats not it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17810489
> *Oh no.......................... thats not it!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Is it something that requires batteries? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jun 16 2010, 10:19 PM~17811573
> *Is it something that requires batteries?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Lol! NO! .... my sock drawer is anything but a sock drawer! hno: hno: 

What's up Chris :wave:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2010, 11:42 PM~17811709
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: Lol! NO! .... my sock drawer is anything but a sock drawer!  hno:  hno:
> 
> What's up Chris :wave:
> *


Not much Sammy, your kickin ass with those colorbars!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jun 16 2010, 11:11 PM~17811919
> *Not much Sammy, your kickin ass with those colorbars!
> *


Thanks, trying to get a bill payed every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## LAC_MASTA

2 down, 2 to go.... Consider me a half-brother in the Tru-Spoke Family! Ha!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 19 2010, 11:31 AM~17832370
> *2 down, 2 to go.... Consider me a half-brother in the Tru-Spoke Family! Ha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good bro


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

a pair of 14 INCH rev. trus with spacers for sale $100 the need to be cleaned  no shipping,pick them  up in sylmar ca. SFV


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice deal on those2 homie!!!

i need .3" spacers if anyone has a pair, only neeed 2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ol urk

I justgot my Trus today. They are worse that the pics the guy sent me. THEY NEED TO BE TOUCHED UP. Im going to put them on the 65 but I need spacers any one know what size I need,


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851405
> *I justgot my Trus today. They are worse that the pics the guy sent me. THEY NEED TO BE TOUCHED UP. Im going to put them on the 65 but I need spacers any one know what size I need,
> *


Het bro go to the tru spoke web site they sell them thier for 10 bucks each.


----------



## ol urk

Does any one know where I can get my Trus touched up and price.


----------



## touchdowntodd

no such thing as touched up, but a number of places redo em entirely... cant really tuoch up chrome.. post pics and we will give advice, you would be surprised how well they clean up if you use the right formula!

bump ... thinkin of mounting mine this week... idk yet... i hate lookin at my stock trey.. argh... i need to lift it!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 24 2010, 12:32 PM~17876720
> *no such thing as touched up, but a number of places redo em entirely... cant really tuoch up chrome.. post pics and we will give advice, you would be surprised how well they clean up if you use the right formula!
> 
> bump ... thinkin of mounting mine this week... idk yet... i hate lookin at my stock trey.. argh... i need to lift it!
> *












Do or do not... there is no try


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol rick u funny homie


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump.. page 3 is not acceptable... 

bump for the cleanest wheels ever


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## SAUL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1818214935.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

argh, i need taht as a spare.. 

saul, you ever see if you have any .3" spacers?


----------



## SAUL

I checked i do have some but i need them for the rims i have a friend of mine said he has 2 he will let me know by the weekend


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homie


----------



## centralvalley209




----------



## SAUL

:0 nice


----------



## 65ss

x2 can i have them?
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17776998
> *N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just had some one give me a set of these 4 my old school chevy van but i am missing one of the 3 wing spinners if anyone has one 4 sale hit me up!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17776998
> *N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these 2 tru spokes might go up for grabs bit they wont be cheap if they do


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2010, 08:58 PM~17931688
> *:0 nice
> *


These are the ones you pointed out awhile back on craigslist they still need more cleaning but I'm not keeping them


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 1 2010, 06:35 AM~17934395
> *these 2 tru spokes might go up for grabs bit they wont be cheap  if they do
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: .................................................................


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jun 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17929626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these for sale
:0


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 1 2010, 07:35 AM~17934395
> *these 2 tru spokes might go up for grabs bit they wont be cheap if they do
> *


COME CHILE WUEY WHY YOU TRYING TO BECOME RICH OFF US


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 PM~17942390
> *COME CHILE WUEY WHY YOU TRYING TO BECOME RICH OFF US
> *


Callate mejor cabron y mandame fotos de tu carro


----------



## ElMonte74'

saul or other people who could help, i got these out of a trade and i was wondering if i get pic up of the hub would someone be able to tell me brand or brands that used the same hub

their 13x7 80 spoke but didnt come with correct caps










these roadster caps are to small for the hub and had to be modified by wrapping a thick roll of plastic sheets to make fit


----------



## brn2ridelo

Found this in a junkyard today


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17955178
> *Found this in a junkyard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was it just that one :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1823525908.html


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17955943
> *was it just that one :0
> *


unfortunately that was the only one i found  
will make a good spare for someone


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 4 2010, 03:08 PM~17959894
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1823525908.html
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 4 2010, 04:34 PM~17959990
> *unfortunately that was the only one i found
> will make a good spare for someone
> *


damn oh well :biggrin:


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jun 30 2010, 05:11 PM~17929626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


350 obo 2 14x8 and 2 15x10 local pick up willing to meet part way


----------



## MR.59

got a set of 4 true spoke new old stock "donut" caps


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17776998
> *N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are for sale too pm me if interested


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2010, 01:41 PM~17974229
> *These are for sale too pm me if interested
> *


did you get my pm about the cokers? :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

the washer you use to bolt the rim on, will a 1/2'' washer work with 7/16'' bolt pattern or do I need 7/16s'' washers?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2010, 01:41 PM~17974229
> *These are for sale too pm me if interested
> *



how much? 14 by 7?


----------



## SAUL

yup 14x7 call me tomorrow abel


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 6 2010, 07:55 PM~17977800
> *did you get my pm about the cokers? :dunno:
> *


----------



## SAUL

I replied back that same day i guess you didnt get it i sold them right after i listed them


----------



## scrappin68

for sale 13x7 crossed laced, rechomed, polishd spokes an nipples , 5.20 cocker tires $1,800 obo


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 4 2010, 03:08 PM~17959894
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1823525908.html
> *



i just sold them right now :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jul 9 2010, 05:12 PM~18004705
> *for sale 13x7 crossed laced, rechomed, polishd spokes an nipples , 5.20 cocker tires  $1,800 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jul 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18004705
> *for sale 13x7 crossed laced, rechomed, polishd spokes an nipples , 5.20 coker tires  $1,800 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fixed and :0 i didn't know they came in 13's :wow:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2010, 11:49 AM~17958544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jul 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17972992
> *350 obo 2 14x8 and 2 15x10 local pick up willing to meet part way
> *


SOLD!


----------



## centralvalley209

The guy that bought these drove two hours in the heat in a 1967 cutlass


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jul 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18012674
> *The guy that bought these drove two hours in the heat in a 1967 cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jul 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18012674
> *The guy that bought these drove two hours in the heat in a 1967 cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nothing like mexican air conditioning :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

ttt


----------



## MR.59

SOLD


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17973978
> *got a set of 4  true spoke new old stock "donut" caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


going on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Just picked up these restored Tru Spokes last week
All I need now are those new 520's :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2010, 01:59 PM~18045838
> *Just picked up these restored Tru Spokes last week
> All I need now are those new 520's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2010, 01:59 PM~18045838
> *Just picked up these restored Tru Spokes last week
> All I need now are those new 520's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice og trus like u said get 520s you will be set oh by the way nice t-bird


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice redone trus... 

i need to get my set mounted


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18047291
> *nice redone trus...
> 
> i need to get my set mounted
> *


I'm hooked...This is my 3rd restored set :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2010, 06:13 PM~18048030
> *I'm hooked...This is my 3rd restored set :biggrin:
> *


The T.Bird looks beautiful Al are you looking for coker 5.20s or O.G


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2010, 07:04 PM~18048424
> *The T.Bird looks beautiful Al are you looking for coker 5.20s or O.G
> *


I'm gonna hold out to get the new 520,s. Hopefully they will be in production soon..


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


anyone got some .3" spacers?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Airborne

:cheesy: 


> Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2010, 01:59 PM~18045838
> *Just picked up these restored Tru Spokes last week
> All I need now are those new 520's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18076527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> gonna be here in a couple of days!
Click to expand...


----------



## edelmiro13

I thinking about selling the tru's I got if any one seriously wants them please Pm me..........I just sold my 64  







just rims no tires


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18104708
> *I thinking about selling the tru's I got if any one seriously wants them please Pm me..........I just sold my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just rims no tires
> *


that is a shame! Nothing like a 64 on tru's!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18105666
> *that is a shame! Nothing like a 64 on tru's!
> *


Its all good there will be another impala to come later 64 just wasnt meand I just dont need to have the rims sitting around plus the rims and 3 bars are NOS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 21 2010, 10:21 PM~18108476
> *Its all good there will be another impala to come later 64 just wasnt meand I just dont need to have the rims sitting around plus the rims and 3 bars are NOS
> *


 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

were nos.... unfortunately mounting them takes that title away. Sorry I personally no that is painful but its true. 

great looking rims brutha!


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good rICK!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 12:33 PM~18111667
> *were nos.... unfortunately mounting them takes that title away.  Sorry I personally no that is painful but its true.
> 
> great looking rims brutha!
> *


okay were nos or now used nos most of you know all about the rims there in great condition never redone 1000 plus shipping firm the 3 bars also in great shape I seen someone else had some on here for 300 alone so I think the price is fair thanks


----------



## Airborne

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, they look like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> gonna be here in a couple of days!
> ^^^those on this... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 22 2010, 12:41 PM~18112845
> *okay were nos or now used nos most of you know all about the rims there in great condition never redone  1000 plus shipping firm the 3 bars also in great shape I seen someone else had some on here for 300 alone so I think the price is fair thanks
> *


No disrespect was intended, I wish I could afford them.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 10:39 AM~18111724
> *whats good rICK!
> *


Same chit and you?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18114630
> *No disrespect was intended, I wish I could afford them.
> *


None taken bro it wasnt like that just tring to state what they are I dont want to mislead anyone


----------



## edelmiro13

Sammy what you got in daytons pre stamped????????


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 22 2010, 05:21 PM~18116210
> *Sammy what you got in daytons pre stamped????????
> *


only my own! :biggrin: Hit up FreakyTales, he may have a set for sale.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 22 2010, 08:24 PM~18116235
> *only my own!  :biggrin:  Hit up FreakyTales, he may have a set for sale.
> *


Damn  was thinking a trade possibly I'm looking for some but with a Lil gold


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18113278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> ^^^those on this... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post pix when u get em on bro! wanna c how they'll look on mine


----------



## touchdowntodd

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm will my restored trus be up for sale? not even mounted yet


----------



## REV. chuck

can i join in? :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18117716
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm will my restored trus be up for sale? not even mounted yet
> *


fuck that, roll them BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18117519
> *post pix when u get em on bro! wanna c how they'll look on mine
> *


you know it


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 22 2010, 01:27 PM~18113278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They should set off your ride nicely


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 23 2010, 10:18 AM~18120737
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They should set off your ride nicely
> *


we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 22 2010, 10:41 PM~18118935
> *fuck that, roll them BITCHES :biggrin:
> *



I been telling him the same shit over and over again.... :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

shut up rick LOL

my wife is on me for 13s

bein married sucks sometimes LOL

i need to get these trus on the car and tell her they stopped making 13s or something LOL


----------



## MR.59

i need lugnuts for the `76 
i want to bolt 14`s on the glass house


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 23 2010, 08:22 PM~18122723
> *i need lugnuts for the `76
> i want to bolt 14`s on the glass house
> *


1" shank lugnuts for Tru-Spokes, 1/2" shank lugnuts for Tru-Rays and Classics


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 09:55 PM~18117716
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm will my restored trus be up for sale? not even mounted yet
> *


SELL THEM & leave this topic :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

tommy your funny homie


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

No.... he is serious :| 



:rofl: kidding Todd


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 23 2010, 12:23 PM~18123194
> *SELL THEM & leave this topic :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lol pinchi rat ur funny


----------



## Airborne

so where can I get different spacers? Are they necessary for drum brakes on a 51? I need some room for my skirts.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 23 2010, 06:59 PM~18125053
> *so where can I get different spacers? Are they necessary for drum brakes on a 51? I need some room for my skirts.
> *


never mind, they don't fit without them anyway.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 22 2010, 10:03 PM~18117787
> *can i join in? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there`s room for 1 more :biggrin:


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2010, 12:59 PM~18045838
> *Just picked up these restored Tru Spokes last week
> All I need now are those new 520's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T-Birds looking good Al.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2010, 02:30 PM~18123756
> *No.... he is serious  :|
> :rofl:  kidding Todd
> *


Todd knows Tru Fam for Life!!... :biggrin: 

I got some multi colored spokes homies...I'm rollin Dirty!!..lololol


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 23 2010, 04:11 PM~18125119
> *never mind, they don't fit without them anyway.*


PM sent


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 23 2010, 05:11 PM~18125119
> *never mind, they don't fit without them anyway.
> *


mine went right on without the spacers


----------



## robs68

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 23 2010, 07:17 PM~18126718
> *mine went right on without the spacers
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :nono: :nono: :nono: ....
This is the Tru Spoke Police!
Please do not break wheel studs sir! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 23 2010, 08:26 PM~18127210
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *













J/K Robs! what's up :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 23 2010, 09:26 PM~18127210
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, JOE(CAPRICE)68, robs68*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 23 2010, 09:54 PM~18127392
> *
> *


 you got me :angry: 















:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Jul 23 2010, 07:32 PM~18126418
> *T-Birds looking good Al.
> 
> *



:wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17776998
> *TRU=SPOKES In the original boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have these 2 TRU SPOKES for sale in the box for $500 o.b.o both wheels have spacers they will fit 5 on 5 bolt pattern glasshouses rivis ltd ect and 5 on 4 3/4 small chevy bolt patern like 60s impalas caprices monte carlos regals cutlass ect pm me if your serious only and are looking to buy thanks


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2010, 05:07 PM~18138229
> *I have these 2 TRU SPOKES for sale in the box for $500 o.b.o both wheels have spacers pm me if your serious only and are looking to buy thanks
> *


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2010, 06:07 PM~18138229
> *I have these 2 TRU SPOKES for sale in the box for $500 o.b.o both wheels have spacers  they will fit 5 on 5 bolt pattern glasshouses rivis ltd ect and 5 on 4 3/4 small chevy bolt patern like 60s impalas caprices monte carlos regals cutlass ect pm me if your serious only and are looking to buy thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ol urk

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 23 2010, 03:02 AM~17863735
> *Does any one know where I can get my Trus touched up and price.
> *


----------



## jrrl

QVO IMPRESSIONS L.A. HOPE TO SEE THE 64 IN SANTA AUGUST 15TH LOOKS FIRME ON TRU RAYS


----------



## MR.59

PULLED THESE OUT OF MY STORAGE TO PUT A SET OF WHEELS ON MY `76,,,,,,,,,,,,
CAN`T SELL IT, SO I MIGHT ASWELL RIDE IN IT!
BUT I NEED WIDE SPACERS, AND LUGNUTS,,,,,,,, WHO CAN HELP OUT?


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18158428
> *nice
> *


WHERE DO I BUY SPACERS AND CORRECT LUGNUTS?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 09:48 AM~18161196
> *WHERE DO I BUY SPACERS AND CORRECT LUGNUTS?
> *


Spacers, I'm not totally sure. But you can get lugnuts at any parts store. Or you can go to www.lugnutking.com


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got mine from Pep Boys, but the chrome will peel easy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

on lugnuts


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 03:48 AM~18161196
> *WHERE DO I BUY SPACERS AND CORRECT LUGNUTS?
> *


ebay for like $20.00. That's where I got mine.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2010, 07:30 AM~18161971
> *ebay for like $20.00. That's where I got mine.
> *


THANKS, I`LL CHECK OUT FLEABAY!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18162336
> *THANKS, I`LL CHECK OUT FLEABAY!
> *


I'll look for the company I went with ahen I get home unless you already found them. They shipped pretty damn fast.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18162366
> *I'll look for the company I went with ahen I get home unless you already found them. They shipped pretty damn fast.
> *


I used lugnutking on eBay (he also runs the website I posted). Great service, cheap and shipping was fast too.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 28 2010, 12:48 PM~18163017
> *I used lugnutking on eBay (he also runs the website I posted). Great service, cheap and shipping was fast too.
> *


that's him.


----------



## touchdowntodd

napa always has em... but they are expensive.. 

i think its like $2 a piece.. but they are there right away... LOL


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2010, 04:40 PM~18164891
> *napa always has em... but they are expensive..
> 
> i think its like $2 a piece.. but they are there right away... LOL
> *


pluss washers right?


----------



## touchdowntodd

naw they come in packs of 4 or 5 with washers..


----------



## MR.59

OKAY,,,,,
I HIT UP THE LUGNUT KING..
HE`S LOCAL (909) I SENT HIM PICS OF WHAT I`M DOING,,,,HE`S GOING TO SEND OUT 20 LUGNUTS AND WASHERS 1.25 EACH?
DON`T KNOW IF IT`S GOOD OR BAD,,,,,JUST WANT TO ROLL THEM SPOKES BEFORE RYAN GETS THE CAR! :biggrin: 
I STILL GOTTA FIND THE SPACERS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2010, 05:07 PM~18138229
> *I have these 2 TRU SPOKES for sale in the box for $500 o.b.o both wheels have spacers  they will fit 5 on 5 bolt pattern glasshouses rivis ltd ect and 5 on 4 3/4 small chevy bolt patern like 60s impalas caprices monte carlos regals cutlass ect pm me if your serious only and are looking to buy thanks
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/NobodyGivesAFuck=42645


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 29 2010, 04:12 PM~18177191
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/NobodyGivesAFuck=4259645
> *


 spam^^^^^^^^^^^^^^fucker :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18177636
> *spam^^^^^^^^^^^^^^fucker :angry:
> *


:cheesy: It was meant for Saul! :angry: Not spam, just logs you out. :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 05:06 PM~18166746
> *OKAY,,,,,
> I HIT UP THE LUGNUT KING..
> HE`S LOCAL (909) I SENT HIM PICS OF WHAT I`M DOING,,,,HE`S GOING TO SEND OUT 20 LUGNUTS AND WASHERS 1.25 EACH?
> DON`T KNOW IF IT`S GOOD OR BAD,,,,,JUST WANT TO ROLL THEM SPOKES BEFORE RYAN GETS THE CAR! :biggrin:
> I STILL GOTTA FIND THE SPACERS
> *


yea hurry ... me and Ryan are gonna go cruising


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18178091
> *yea hurry ... me and Ryan are gonna go cruising
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
WAIT FOR ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 06:06 PM~18166746
> *OKAY,,,,,
> I HIT UP THE LUGNUT KING..
> HE`S LOCAL (909) I SENT HIM PICS OF WHAT I`M DOING,,,,HE`S GOING TO SEND OUT 20 LUGNUTS AND WASHERS 1.25 EACH?
> DON`T KNOW IF IT`S GOOD OR BAD,,,,,JUST WANT TO ROLL THEM SPOKES BEFORE RYAN GETS THE CAR! :biggrin:
> I STILL GOTTA FIND THE SPACERS
> *


I ended up buying them from him off of fleabay,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## edelmiro13

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554301


----------



## pauls 1967

hey whats up everybody hey i got some origanal tru spoke lug nuts for sale still in the o.g box how much is it worth?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

I have 4 new donut caps, but want the 3 bars.... anyone wanna trade/partial trade?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Tru the top!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got 3 KO'S FOR SALE $30 IN GOOD SHAPE, BUYER PAYS SHIPPING


----------



## xavierthexman

Guys!

I need some help. I'm about to [pick up my Trus but I need spacers & Lugnuts/washers.

What size do I need for my '61 Impala? 

Shank Length? 

What thread pattern?

What size spacers does the impala use? 1/2 or .300? 

If anyone can post the info so I can get this before I pick up my rims that would be cool.

Thanks,
Xavier


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2010, 11:23 AM~18245930
> *Guys!
> 
> I need some help.  I'm about to [pick up my Trus but I need spacers & Lugnuts/washers.
> 
> What size do I need for my '61 Impala?
> 
> Shank Length?
> 
> What thread pattern?
> 
> What size spacers does the impala use?  1/2 or .300?
> 
> If anyone can post the info so I can get this before I pick up my rims that would be cool.
> 
> Thanks,
> Xavier
> *


1" Shank 
7/16 thread pattern
3/4" spacers.


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 6 2010, 11:39 AM~18246036
> *1" Shank
> 7/16 thread pattern
> 3/4" spacers.
> 
> *



 will 1/2 " spacers work ? If not then I bought the wrong size. Lug Nut King said they will work for my '69 what do you think ?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Aug 6 2010, 04:22 PM~18248000
> *  will 1/2 "  spacers work ?  If not then I bought the wrong size. Lug Nut King said they will work for my '69  what  do you think ?
> *


Yes, they will work too.


----------



## touchdowntodd

i just orderd .3" spacers to give me a lil more room on the back.. 

gotta find a way to make skirts happen on my 63!

shit! i guess that means ill need some .75" lug nuts now.. fuck.. i just bought a new set of 1" shank


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 6 2010, 06:06 PM~18248530
> *i just orderd .3" spacers to give me a lil more room on the back..
> 
> gotta find a way to make skirts happen on my 63!
> 
> shit! i guess that means ill need some .75" lug nuts now.. fuck.. i just bought a new set of 1" shank
> *


Trade lugnuts for pics!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 6 2010, 05:29 PM~18248329
> *Yes, they will work too.
> *


 :cheesy: thanx uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 7 2010, 02:20 AM~18250646
> *Trade lugnuts for pics!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ill get you pics with my wife posed up next to em and everything if you just send me the lugnuts brotha! 

i need 10 .75" ones.. pissed off LOL...  just dropped $25 on these, now gotta get the others


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 23 2010, 09:30 PM~18127240
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: ....
> This is the Tru Spoke Police!
> Please do not break wheel studs sir!  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



This happened to me on the Free way with my trues one year. I didn't like it.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Aug 6 2010, 06:22 PM~18248000
> *  will 1/2 "  spacers work ?  If not then I bought the wrong size. Lug Nut King said they will work for my '69  what  do you think ?
> *


i think they will work better, i bought mine lugnutking, i have a little wider spacer, i want the thinner, so i can have more threads to grab


----------



## Droopy

cool . thats good to know. I cant wait to get my ride out of the body shop to put em on . :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 7 2010, 07:35 AM~18251366
> *ill get you pics with my wife posed up next to em and everything if you just send me the lugnuts brotha!
> 
> i need 10 .75" ones.. pissed off LOL...   just dropped $25 on these, now gotta get the others
> *


PM me a pic of the style lugnuts that you have... I may have a new set or 20 I have to check......


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 7 2010, 08:35 AM~18251640
> *i think they will work better, i bought mine lugnutking, i have a little wider spacer, i want the thinner, so i can have more threads to grab
> *


This is why the 3/4 spacers need 1" shanks.


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 6 2010, 08:06 PM~18248530
> *i just orderd .3" spacers to give me a lil more room on the back..
> 
> gotta find a way to make skirts happen on my 63!
> 
> shit! i guess that means ill need some .75" lug nuts now.. fuck.. i just bought a new set of 1" shank
> *


My bro put the Toyota rear in his 63, now there's PLENTY of room...


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Aug 7 2010, 02:01 PM~18252783
> *My bro put the Toyota rear in his 63, now there's PLENTY of room...
> *



thought about it but i like OG shit u know?

hoppin, they are teh squared off on top ones.. lemme know if you got anything extra homie..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 7 2010, 03:23 PM~18253430
> *thought about it but i like OG shit u know?
> 
> hoppin, they are teh squared off on top ones.. lemme know if you got anything extra homie..
> *


I got a set PM sent.


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm sent back brotha


----------



## touchdowntodd

WTF????

just checked out my trus and tehy have .75" spacers on em.. wtf.... 

im gonna run .3" spacers in teh back.. 

.75 spacers leave about .2" of thread not used.. even with a 1" shank.. seems like this would be fine tho... that less than some wheels leave.. 

now to find my shorter lugs


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:angry: On my way to the Majestic's show gotta a flat. 
I was lucky no damage to my new rim!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Lookin for 1 hercules 175/70/14.

Anyone have a hook up?

Need a tire till those new 5 20's are available.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:47 AM~18265077
> *Lookin for 1 hercules 175/70/14.
> 
> Anyone have a hook up?
> 
> Need a tire till those new 5 20's are available.
> *


Al did you get those tires


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:30 AM~18264937
> *:angry: On my way to the Majestic's show gotta a flat.
> I was lucky no damage to my new rim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn not good....looks like them converse gotta flat too :cheesy: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SAUL




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 07:54 PM~18269885
> *Al did you get those tires
> *


Pick up on Sat


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 10 2010, 11:29 PM~18282019
> *Pick up on Sat
> *


nice


----------



## touchdowntodd

mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =

:biggrin: what do ya think?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 06:26 AM~18307043
> *mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =
> 
> :biggrin:  what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing wrong with being safe


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 06:26 AM~18307043
> *mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =
> 
> :biggrin:  what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice but were did u find 174/75r14 tires i have 175/75r 14 on my trus are these smaller?


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol saul you know i meant 175-75s


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 07:26 AM~18307043
> *mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =
> 
> :biggrin:  what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 05:26 AM~18307043
> *mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =
> 
> :biggrin:  what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol thanks homies.. if i can get these rear trailing arm bushings pressed out this weekend and drop my cylinders/springs in ill show pics of them on the car, WITH the 777s hooked up (should be running soon as well), as well as a few other nice old accesories


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 09:50 AM~18307768
> *lol saul you know i meant 175-75s
> *


 :biggrin: just messing with u those wheels and tires are beautiful


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 14 2010, 01:21 PM~18308982
> *:biggrin:  just messing with u those wheels  and tires are beautiful
> *



thanks brotha... can barely tell they are 6" reverses huh


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 06:26 AM~18307043
> *mounted up my redone trus yesterady.... these are on 174-75-14 radials.. not the exact look, but hell man, gotta be safe,. =
> 
> :biggrin:  what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droopy

..............................................


----------



## touchdowntodd

saul has CLEAN lookin nice mcleans for less cash

thats a lil $$$ to me for mcleans, but i do LOVE EM


----------



## SAUL

THOSE ARE REAL CLEAN MCLEANS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 14 2010, 03:28 PM~18309611
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOME 14X6


----------



## Droopy

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

MINE ARE GONE


----------



## harborareaPhil

about time you mounted them


----------



## touchdowntodd

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18365926


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 20 2010, 07:36 PM~18366010
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18365926
> *


Let me check this weekend....I may have a copy.


----------



## G-house74

I have two truspokes 14X7 they need to be redone 100 bucks local pick only Im in CHINO CA :biggrin:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

Alright guys how do you get 14x7 true spokes on the back of a 76 Caprice Classic with skirts without cutting an inch off the axel.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 05:36 PM~18371388
> *Alright guys how do you get 14x7 true spokes on the back of a 76 Caprice Classic with skirts without cutting an inch off the axel.
> *


 WOW SO IT WON'T WORK??WITH THE SKIRTS??GOT A HOMIE THAT WANTS to put some on a 63 with skirts :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 04:36 PM~18371388
> *Alright guys how do you get 14x7 true spokes on the back of a 76 Caprice Classic with skirts without cutting an inch off the axel.
> *


1" on each side ?


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

that what the guys said at true spoke, I took my car over there and they measured the back, they said a 14x6 will fit but not a 14x7 so I have a choice cut the axel one inch or run 14x6 in the back and 14x7 in the front so is there anyone out there that know another way?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18371463
> *that what the guys said at true spoke, I took my car over there and they measured the back, they said a 14x6 will fit but not a 14x7 so I have a choice cut the axel one inch or run 14x6 in the back and 14x7 in the front so is there anyone out there that know another way?
> *


 :no: Shorten the rear end. Shorter spacers will only give you 1/2" on each side.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 05:50 PM~18371463
> *that what the guys said at true spoke, I took my car over there and they measured the back, they said a 14x6 will fit but not a 14x7 so I have a choice cut the axel one inch or run 14x6 in the back and 14x7 in the front so is there anyone out there that know another way?
> *


 this guy told me on his 70 impala, he took his handle?< off the skirts and drilled some holes on the lip, and add some clamps and screws.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 05:50 PM~18371463
> *that what the guys said at true spoke, I took my car over there and they measured the back, they said a 14x6 will fit but not a 14x7 so I have a choice cut the axel one inch or run 14x6 in the back and 14x7 in the front so is there anyone out there that know another way?
> *


GO INTO THE POST YOUR RIDES TOPIC AND GO TO DIRTY SANCHEZES 76 IMPALA BUILD HE HAS ALL THE INFORMATION YOU NEED ABOUT SWAPPING THE REAR END TO MAKE THE WHEELS FIT WITH SKIRTS.


----------



## MR.59

going to be selling this whole set up, let m know if your interested 
14x7 true spokes og 5.20 skinny w/w tires]


























[/quote]


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

I sent you my cell No# Mr.59 lets talk.


----------



## SAUL

I have 14x7 trus on my ghouse with skirts no problem at all what u have to do is remove your hardware from your skirt and bolt them down to the body u can also run a thiner spacer


----------



## SAUL

> going to be selling this whole set up, let m know if your interested
> 14x7 true spokes og 5.20 skinny w/w tires]


[/quote]
What are u asking for these


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 21 2010, 08:45 PM~18372432
> *I have 14x7 trus on my ghouse with skirts no problem at all what u have to do is remove your hardware from your skirt and bolt them down to the body u can also run a thiner spacer
> *


I sent you a PM with my cell No# call me so we can talk.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 21 2010, 07:45 PM~18372432
> *I have 14x7 trus on my ghouse with skirts no problem at all what u have to do is remove your hardware from your skirt and bolt them down to the body u can also run a thiner spacer
> *


Liar! :angry: :angry: 






















































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

From another topic........................... :sprint:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

So what information can you share about 14x7 on my 76 Caprice?


----------



## SD72RIVI

Im thinking of selling this set of 5 Tru=Spoke 3 bar caps. If your interested in them send me a pm. Sorry for the cell phone pics


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 09:24 PM~18372288
> *I sent you my cell No# Mr.59 lets talk.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18373163
> *gonna need to talk to you tomorrow afternoon
> we have our car show tomorrow, so i`m gonna be real busy all day
> these did held up to my 76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok call when you can tomorrow I am interested for sure, did you get my cell number


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 21 2010, 09:39 PM~18373162
> *Im thinking of selling this set of 5 Tru=Spoke 3 bar caps. If your interested in them send me a pm. Sorry for the cell phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me your offer. Please no low ballers. thank you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 21 2010, 11:12 PM~18372996
> *From another topic...........................  :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this shit for the pride parade float??? That is the gayest shit I've seen.


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18373312
> *PM me your offer. Please no low ballers. thank you :biggrin:
> *


Are these for the old school true spokes of the new ones?


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18373369
> *Are these for the old school true spokes of the new ones?
> *


Old School


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Aug 21 2010, 11:18 PM~18373369
> *Are these for the old school true spokes of the new ones?
> *


tru classics and tru rays


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 21 2010, 11:19 PM~18373377
> *Old School
> *


So what do you feel is a good price for you. I'll PM you my cell incase you want to talk


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 21 2010, 10:10 PM~18373339
> *Is this shit for the pride parade float???  That is the gayest shit I've seen.
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

u coming out of the closet hoppin62 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 21 2010, 10:54 PM~18373579
> *u coming out of the closet hoppin62  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 21 2010, 10:12 PM~18372996
> *From another topic...........................  :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 21 2010, 10:10 PM~18373339
> *Is this shit for the pride parade float???  That is the gayest shit I've seen.
> *


they were built for a customer and thats what he wanted,I know the foto might not be that good but the are candied with marbilized and pen striping. we can do regular chrome wheels too. any way you want them.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 21 2010, 11:24 PM~18373407
> *tru classics and tru rays
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 21 2010, 09:56 AM~18368968
> *I have two truspokes 14X7 they need to be redone 100 bucks local pick only Im in CHINO CA :biggrin:
> *


stll up for grabs taking 80 bucks come get them


----------



## MR.59

got these 2 sell


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 07:30 AM~18391995
> *got these 2 sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Price?


----------



## touchdowntodd

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol... almost ready to hit teh streets in "street" mode.. eventually ill redo a lot and have it more show worthy... for now it needs a wash i been workin on it a month and its FILTHY!


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 08:15 AM~18392258
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol... almost ready to hit teh streets in "street" mode.. eventually ill redo a lot and have it more show worthy... for now it needs a wash i been workin on it a month and its FILTHY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Reminds me of my first car


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 09:40 AM~18392829
> *ASKING 350.00 OBO
> WANT TO MOVE THEM OUT FAST
> *



good price!  hows it going EZ?

I just picked these up on a trade.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1891396611.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 24 2010, 09:52 AM~18392913
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Reminds me of my first car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks homie.. i like that ride!!

my pescos are liftin NICE lol... lovin this!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2010, 09:57 AM~18392942
> *good price!   hows it going EZ?
> I just picked these up on a trade.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1891396611.html*


Going okay J.  Good looking Tru's :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 09:58 AM~18392954
> *thanks homie.. i like that ride!!my pescos are liftin NICE lol... lovin this!*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 07:15 AM~18392258
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol... almost ready to hit teh streets in "street" mode.. eventually ill redo a lot and have it more show worthy... for now it needs a wash i been workin on it a month and its FILTHY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice Todd, but waiting for the pics! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: ... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

OK, DECIDED TO CLEAR THEM OUT , TIRES AND RIMS 1 PRICE PACKAGE DEAL
850.00 TAKES THE SET
OG SET OF 5.20`S TREAD IS STILL NEW, NO WARE, NOT EVEN THE EDGES, 1 TIRE HAS A SCUFF ON THE W/W, AND A SMALL TEAR ON THE INSIDE LIP EDGE FROM THE TIRE MACHINE. THAT`S IT, YOUR GOING TO NEED TIRES ANYWAY, SO I`LL SELL A PACKAGE DEAL ONLY. 1st come 1st served


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 12:56 PM~18394722
> *OK, DECIDED TO CLEAR THEM OUT , TIRES AND RIMS 1 PRICE PACKAGE DEAL
> 850.00  TAKES THE SET
> OG SET OF 5.20`S TREAD IS STILL NEW, NO WARE, NOT EVEN THE EDGES, 1 TIRE HAS A SCUFF ON THE W/W, AND A SMALL TEAR ON THE INSIDE LIP EDGE FROM THE TIRE MACHINE. THAT`S IT, YOUR GOING TO NEED TIRES ANYWAY, SO I`LL SELL A PACKAGE DEAL ONLY. 1st come 1st served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the patches? :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 01:56 PM~18394722
> *OK, DECIDED TO CLEAR THEM OUT , TIRES AND RIMS 1 PRICE PACKAGE DEAL
> 850.00  TAKES THE SET
> OG SET OF 5.20`S TREAD IS STILL NEW, NO WARE, NOT EVEN THE EDGES, 1 TIRE HAS A SCUFF ON THE W/W, AND A SMALL TEAR ON THE INSIDE LIP EDGE FROM THE TIRE MACHINE. THAT`S IT, YOUR GOING TO NEED TIRES ANYWAY, SO I`LL SELL A PACKAGE DEAL ONLY. 1st come 1st served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was having troubles just trying to afford the rims... now they are outa my reach.  

I said it before and Ill say it again It friggen sux being poor :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

I THOUGHT I WOULD INCLUDE THE TIRES, SINCE NO 5.20`S ARE OUT THERE ANYMORE


----------



## touchdowntodd

homie send me a patch!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18395533
> *I was having troubles just trying to afford the rims... now they are outa my reach.
> 
> I said it before and Ill say it again It friggen sux being poor :roflmao:
> *


I CAN TAKE A VISA CARD :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

got some miles on the car today... shhh,... still issues.. but it made it.. so i know i can cruise to this show saturday, just cant hit the switches a lot


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:41 PM~18396104
> *got some miles on the car today... shhh,... still issues.. but it made it.. so i know i can cruise to this show saturday, just cant hit the switches a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 24 2010, 03:32 PM~18395533
> *I was having troubles just trying to afford the rims... now they are outa my reach.
> 
> I said it before and Ill say it again It friggen sux being poor :roflmao:
> *



YOU LOOKING FOR A SET? PM ME


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 09:15 AM~18392258
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol... almost ready to hit teh streets in "street" mode.. eventually ill redo a lot and have it more show worthy... for now it needs a wash i been workin on it a month and its FILTHY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think this is yours...where the wifey pics?? LMAO 

Love this shit...


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol tommy u are HILARIOUS

seriously tho she wants to make posters... gotta see if we think we can make a lil cash or not


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18396027
> *I CAN TAKE A VISA CARD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 02:56 PM~18394722
> *OK, DECIDED TO CLEAR THEM OUT , TIRES AND RIMS 1 PRICE PACKAGE DEAL
> 850.00  TAKES THE SET
> OG SET OF 5.20`S TREAD IS STILL NEW, NO WARE, NOT EVEN THE EDGES, 1 TIRE HAS A SCUFF ON THE W/W, AND A SMALL TEAR ON THE INSIDE LIP EDGE FROM THE TIRE MACHINE. THAT`S IT, YOUR GOING TO NEED TIRES ANYWAY, SO I`LL SELL A PACKAGE DEAL ONLY. 1st come 1st served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


S-O-L-D :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18397236
> *S-O-L-D :biggrin:
> *


that was a fucking deal!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18397305
> *that was a fucking deal!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## ramiros64

Dam homie nice wheels , i had a set of 14x6 diamond wire wheels spokes they had a snap on cap mounted on some 5.60 wish i still had them they were on my six four had skirts on it found them at a swapmeet anyone got any pictures of some post them up . :thumbsup: i didnt know they were going to be hard to find now


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Aug 22 2010, 12:36 AM~18373487-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-62ssrag_@Aug 22 2010, 10:24 AM~18375145
> *they were built for a customer and thats what he wanted,I know the foto might not be that good  but the are candied with marbilized and pen striping. we can do regular chrome wheels too. any way you want them.
> *


it is what it is but tru's should only be chrome and chrome only. No need to think outside the box with tru's IMO.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 24 2010, 08:00 PM~18397881
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> it is what it is but tru's should only be chrome and chrome only. No need to think outside the box with tru's IMO.
> *


 :yes: 

--Turri.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 24 2010, 05:18 PM~18396416
> *I dont think this is yours...where the wifey pics?? LMAO
> 
> Love this shit...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 24 2010, 08:02 PM~18397305
> *that was a fucking deal!
> *


YES IT WAS :0


----------



## SD72RIVI

TRU=SPOKE 3 BAR CENTER CAPS FOR SALE
Click link below:

EBAY


----------



## Bigsmooth

cragars but I dont care this car was tough!!


----------



## BIG RED

^^^Flower car??


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18406143
> *cragars but I dont care this car was tough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CADDY CAMINO :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 08:19 PM~18406900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GARAGE SALE FIND?


----------



## SAUL

:yes: i got these from my homie jose from Dukes he let me have them :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> :yes: i got these from my homie jose from Dukes he let me have them :biggrin:
> [/quot
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 08:04 PM~18407300
> *:yes: i got these from my homie jose from Dukes he let me have them :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: seriously rims tires and clean tru spoke 3 bar knock offs :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

The homie Eryk and myself hanging out this past sat at our cruise nite


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 25 2010, 06:19 PM~18406336
> *^^^Flower car??
> *



Yeah it is a Paris conversion Flower car all the tan on the roof all the way back to the bed rails was all vinyl. Car looked way better than my pics show old man even had a bit of chrome underneath.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 25 2010, 07:58 PM~18406143
> *cragars but I dont care this car was tough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 10:38 PM~18408348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a 70 also back in the day,,,,,,,juiced, back then it was easy to find the "little old man" car.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:38 PM~18408348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now i know how my '69 is gonna look with tru spokes.


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 26 2010, 09:56 AM~18411486
> *i had a 70 also back in the day,,,,,,,juiced, back then it was easy to find the "little old man" car.
> *


----------



## robs68

What's up my 45 spoke riders....I've been m.I.a for a lil bit...got a baby tobe born here soon so my focus and time is with my family...just stoping by to say what's up....


----------



## SD72RIVI

*TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS FOR SALE*
Click link below:
EBAY


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18408623
> *Yeah it is a Paris conversion Flower car all the tan on the roof all the way back to the bed rails was all vinyl.    Car looked way better than my pics show old man even had a bit of chrome underneath.
> *


Badass.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 26 2010, 07:11 PM~18415185
> *TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS FOR SALE
> Click link below:
> EBAY
> *


Nice set :yes:

If this was in a few mounths I'd buy them still to poor now


----------



## 1938_MASTER

A SET OF TRU SPOKES I PICKED UP ABOUT A MONTH AGO, I HAD THE 5.60 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS WAITING FOR SOME TRU'S.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18424849
> *A SET OF TRU SPOKES I PICKED UP ABOUT A MONTH AGO, I HAD THE 5.60 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS WAITING FOR SOME TRU'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

WHATS A GOOD PLACE TO SEND RIMS TO GET REDONE TRU SPOKE AND CLASSICS


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18424849
> *A SET OF TRU SPOKES I PICKED UP ABOUT A MONTH AGO, I HAD THE 5.60 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS WAITING FOR SOME TRU'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice 1938 master

rob, CONGRATS brotha.. family first


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 27 2010, 02:38 AM~18414926
> *What's up my 45 spoke riders....I've been m.I.a for a lil bit...got a baby tobe born here soon so my focus and time is with my family...just stoping by to say what's up....
> *


Congratulations man!


----------



## robs68

Now iam the only guy in the baby shower


----------



## centralvalley209

Saw this at a show today


----------



## touchdowntodd

from a local show.. my ride.. 





























my new favorite pic... like jesus lookin at my setup LOL


----------



## touchdowntodd

and just cause im so happy with my setup...


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 06:13 AM~18432095
> *and just cause im so happy with my setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SD72RIVI

*TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS FOR SALE*
Click link below:
EBAY


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:12 PM~18432090
> *from a local show.. my ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new favorite pic... like jesus lookin at my setup LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit man  

I really really really really like how you did your setup, it's just beautiful :h5:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 26 2010, 04:06 PM~18414706
> *now i know how my '69 is gonna look with tru spokes.
> *



x69


----------



## harborareaPhil

yea set-up in the 63' is badass


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 06:12 AM~18432090
> *from a local show.. my ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new favorite pic... like jesus lookin at my setup LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are not the pics I am looking for!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 29 2010, 12:16 PM~18433517
> *yea set-up in the 63' is badass
> *



thanks homies... 

this is my first juice setup ever.. Abel helped and put teh pumps and all together, i did racks and install.. my idea on the setup layout... combo of a few styles i had seen.. i have TONS of space in the trunk still ... love it.. oh, and ALL bolt in, comes out nice and easy... fuck the weld to the frame people this is only 2 batts on each rack and all..

im blown away by the compliments since its a first for me... im very proud of it and its nice to get some good feedback

hoppin, ill get some pics with the wifee soon LOL.. maybe even a vid with her topless bouncin in teh car LOL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 01:08 PM~18433989
> *thanks homies...
> 
> this is my first juice setup ever.. Abel helped and put teh pumps and all together, i did racks and install.. my idea on the setup layout... combo of a few styles i had seen.. i have TONS of space in the trunk still ... love it.. oh, and ALL bolt in, comes out nice and easy... fuck the weld to the frame people this is only 2 batts on each rack and all..
> 
> im blown away by the compliments since its a first for me... im very proud of it and its nice to get some good feedback
> 
> hoppin, ill get some pics with the wifee soon LOL.. maybe even a vid with her topless bouncin in teh car LOL  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 29 2010, 03:03 PM~18434281
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 02:08 PM~18433989
> *thanks homies...
> 
> this is my first juice setup ever.. Abel helped and put teh pumps and all together, i did racks and install.. my idea on the setup layout... combo of a few styles i had seen.. i have TONS of space in the trunk still ... love it.. oh, and ALL bolt in, comes out nice and easy... fuck the weld to the frame people this is only 2 batts on each rack and all..
> 
> im blown away by the compliments since its a first for me... im very proud of it and its nice to get some good feedback
> 
> hoppin, ill get some pics with the wifee soon LOL.. maybe even a vid with her topless bouncin in teh car LOL  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


came out nice todd


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks brotha


----------



## Bigsmooth

lookin good todd, I finally got around to taking some pics while playing with my tire changer today here some pics I took. I decided to do this after seeing one of my buddies appliance rims get smashed by bead breaker at a local tire shop!!! no more!! I had been stressing over this stuff. so from now on no more vintage chrome being handled by 16 year old retards. Its all done at home. 

Some added features to protect the shine and nothing ever has to touch the front side of the rim I do this with the rim face down, Mounted to a pallet and protected by soft plastic industrial walk in freezer strips.


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18442390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin sick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 09:12 AM~18432090
> *from a local show.. my ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new favorite pic... like jesus lookin at my setup LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That tre looks really good like that.....I like the set up also nice and clean


----------



## Airborne

I got a set of doughnut caps from Mr59 and don't need them.
Make an offer


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18442390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice collection :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 30 2010, 09:23 PM~18444840
> *I got a set of doughnut caps from Mr59 and don't need them.
> Make an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOS by the way


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 24 2010, 03:32 PM~18395533
> *I was having troubles just trying to afford the rims... now they are outa my reach.
> 
> I said it before and Ill say it again It friggen sux being poor :roflmao:
> *


*
get some feria from Mando*


----------



## TOPFAN

Wrong topic ...close enough

This pic is for Saul, I found the pics i told you about My 65 w/ 14 by 8 Supremes. Those tires are PREMIUM SPORTWAY 500/14's... :biggrin: 



















My ex wife calls me today and tells me, "I found some pics I took of your car, You want them?" Man I thought these were long gone!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 09:46 PM~18455566
> *Wrong topic ...close enough
> 
> This pic is for Saul, I found the pics i told you about My 65 w/ 14 by 8 Supremes. Those tires are PREMIUM SPORTWAY 500/14's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex wife calls me today and tells me, "I found some pics I took of your car, You want them?" Man I thought these were long gone!
> *


Wheres the 65 now? And those wheels?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18456385
> *Wheres the 65 now? And those wheels?
> *



The car is in Japan and the wheels are long gone!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:46 PM~18455566
> *Wrong topic ...close enough
> 
> This pic is for Saul, I found the pics i told you about My 65 w/ 14 by 8 Supremes. Those tires are PREMIUM SPORTWAY 500/14's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex wife calls me today and tells me, "I found some pics I took of your car, You want them?" Man I thought these were long gone!
> *


 :0 :0 nice i like how it looks on 8" supremes abel


----------



## REV. chuck

what are these worth?










all the hardware is there


----------



## REV. chuck

what are these worth?










all the hardware is there


----------



## BIG RED

^^^ You only need to ask once :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 1 2010, 04:12 PM~18462615
> *^^^ You only need to ask once :cheesy:
> *


pm gary and tell him that


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 1 2010, 02:18 PM~18462095
> *what are these worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the hardware is there
> *



NIce...send them my way and I'll do a price check for you. :biggrin: 

Btw I'm looking for these same knock offs but with the Chevy Cross Flags wth red in the background...Anyone? Somebody? Bueller? They were used on corvettes. Need these for Vegas.


----------



## SD72RIVI

*TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS FOR SALE*
Click link below:
EBAY


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Sep 2 2010, 05:20 PM~18472803
> *TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS FOR SALE
> Click link below:
> EBAY
> *


WOW!
I HAVE A COUPLE GOOD USED ONES TO SELL, 
I``LL NEED TO SEE WHAT THESE BRING IN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MINE ARE PROLLY ARRIVING TOMORROW :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18462640
> *pm gary and tell him that
> *


Ahhhhhhhhh the server working at peak performince I see :around:


----------



## REV. chuck

i dont need them so i suppose i could let them go if anyones interested


----------



## Bigsmooth

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

ugly ass appliance wires.


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:46 PM~18455566
> *Wrong topic ...close enough
> 
> This pic is for Saul, I found the pics i told you about My 65 w/ 14 by 8 Supremes. Those tires are PREMIUM SPORTWAY 500/14's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex wife calls me today and tells me, "I found some pics I took of your car, You want them?" Man I thought these were long gone!
> *



Nice, gives me an idea how supremes look on a 65. Mines are waiting to be mounted, but Joost still has some bodywork and paint to do :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok guys I have a couple of questions???????????????????????????

do you need the spacers on the wheels? I picked up a set from a guy here in town and didnt have the spacers on the the back.

If I dont need them , how long and thread size for my 50 chevy? Thanks for any info.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Sep 7 2010, 09:04 PM~18512152
> *Ok guys I have a couple of questions???????????????????????????
> 
> do you need the spacers on the wheels?  I picked up a set from a guy here in town and didnt have the spacers on the the back.
> 
> If I dont need them , how long and thread size for my 50 chevy?  Thanks for any info.
> *


You need them or you will end up breaking studs :happysad: 
You can pick some up from pep boys or any tire shop that sells spacers. 5/16" or 1/2" should be fine, as long as the hub of the rim does not touch your drums you will be fine.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 PM~18512227
> *You need them or you will end up breaking studs  :happysad:
> You can pick some up from pep boys or any tire shop that sells spacers. 5/16" or 1/2" should be fine, as long as the hub of the rim does not touch your drums you will be fine.
> *



Say I get some 1/2 spacers , who long should be and what lug thread size do I get?
Ill most likely get the set off of Ebay.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Sep 7 2010, 10:06 PM~18512569
> *Say I get some 1/2  spacers , who long should be and what lug thread size do I get?
> Ill most likely get the  set off of Ebay.
> *


You should be ok with some 3/4" shank with 1/2" spacers. If you go bigger than 1/2" spacer, you will definatley need 1" shank. Thread size on your 50 is 7/16" (5 lug)


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2010, 11:24 PM~18512682
> *You should be ok with some 3/4" shank with 1/2" spacers. If you go bigger than 1/2" spacer, you will definatley need 1" shank.  Thread size on your 50 is 7/16" (5 lug)
> *



KNOW-IT-ALL :biggrin: GLAD THAT YOU DO


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2010, 08:14 PM~18520800
> *KNOW-IT-ALL :biggrin: GLAD THAT YOU DO
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 8 2010, 11:47 PM~18522205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 30 2010, 07:23 PM~18444840
> *I got a set of doughnut caps from Mr59 and don't need them.
> Make an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY ARE VERY NICE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2010, 09:35 PM~18495157
> *ugly ass appliance wires.
> *



I guess so :dunno: 

Here is the new addition to my fleet, bought it yesterday, threw some rims on it today. I'm all smiles. . so to each his own !


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

After much research on running 14x7 true spokes on 1976 Caprice Classic and the big questions is will they rub against the skirts??? 

OK - Forget cutting the axel save your money, there is NO NEED to do that. I was down at the true spoke company in orange county today and tried a new true spoke wheel and yes IT IS A 14x7 with a 2 1/2 back spacing and get this!!!! NO SPACERS on the back wheel and the wheel fit with PLENTY of SPACE, so the new true spokes are 1976 Glasshouse friendly. OK so the owner is Dave from true spoke incase your interested in picking up some old school looking wires. PM me if you need anymore questions answered however I think I said it all here. Hope this helps everyone.


PRESIDENT NEWWAVE E.LA.
1976 Caprice Classic in the Building


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Sep 11 2010, 01:18 AM~18539280
> *After much research on running 14x7 true spokes on 1976 Caprice Classic and the big questions is will they rub against the skirts???
> 
> OK - Forget cutting the axel save your money, there is NO NEED to do that.  I was down at the true spoke company in orange county today and tried a new true spoke wheel and yes IT IS A 14x7 with a 2 1/2 back spacing and get this!!!! NO SPACERS on the back wheel and the wheel fit with PLENTY of SPACE, so the new true spokes are 1976 Glasshouse friendly.  OK so the owner is Dave from true spoke incase your interested in picking up some old school looking wires.  PM me if you need anymore questions answered however I think I said it all here.  Hope this helps everyone.
> PRESIDENT NEWWAVE E.LA.
> 1976 Caprice Classic in the Building
> *


the og wheels always did fit, but i`m glad you saw it 1st hand!
good luck on your build, looks like a few 76`s will bust out real soon!!!
i`ll be running all og parts on mine,,,,,,,,,,down to the 5.20`s and a bowman, and maybe a t-top if can find one i like.!


----------



## touchdowntodd

i need t tops for my 63


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Sep 6 2010, 03:15 AM~18496333
> *Nice, gives me an idea how supremes look on a 65. Mines are waiting to be mounted, but Joost still has some bodywork and paint to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another 65 on Supremes here locally


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 07:49 AM~18540258
> *Another 65 on Supremes here locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love Supremes... your ride looks good!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 09:52 PM~18528435
> *THEY ARE VERY  NICE TOO :biggrin:
> *


they are perfect, wish the wheels I bought fit the car! Gotta sell them so I can get me a tissue dispenser to hide a radio in.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 11 2010, 08:31 AM~18540164
> *i need t tops for my 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How shipped to NY including passenger? LMAO)

T Tops?? WTF you talking bout Willis??..........


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 07:49 AM~18540258
> *Another 65 on Supremes here locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18544341
> *How shipped to NY including passenger? LMAO)
> 
> T Tops?? WTF you talking bout Willis??..........
> *



lol, EVRYTHING can be for sale lol

and t tops maybe... its been done, and i love it... we will see


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 11 2010, 09:31 AM~18540759
> *they are perfect, wish the wheels I bought fit the car! Gotta sell them so I can get me a tissue dispenser to hide a radio in.
> *



I put a cd player in an old 45 player but got an offer before I ever hooked it up and sold the whole shebang :rofl:

It wouldn't have been as easy to get to as a tissue dispenser, but it ended up hiding it really well...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 12 2010, 04:36 AM~18545951
> *lol, EVRYTHING can be for sale lol
> and t tops maybe... its been done, and i love it... we will see
> *


Still waiting for the inspection pictures!!!  ....... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18544341
> *How shipped to NY including passenger? LMAO)
> 
> T Tops?? WTF you talking bout Willis??..........
> *


forget the t tops brother, some skirts and forget about it!!! looks great, and the car looks good too! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 12 2010, 05:49 PM~18549435
> *forget the t tops brother, some skirts and forget about it!!! looks great, and the car looks good too! :0  :biggrin:*


Skirts and a continental kit....


----------



## SUPREME69

im thinking of doing a hollywood top on my '69 caprice.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 13 2010, 07:42 AM~18553749
> *Skirts and a continental kit....
> *



i just got some OG skirts... but no conti kit.. not my style... plus car wouldnt fit in my garage then HAHAAHAH.. seriously it wouldnt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

One day ill put a booty kit on my 64 but I dont have the 2k to drop on something that aint needed. I LOVE the look though!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 13 2010, 10:07 AM~18554629
> *i just got some OG skirts... but no conti kit.. not my style... plus car wouldnt fit in my garage then HAHAAHAH.. seriously it wouldnt
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Airborne

Help me get these things gone! I need a tissue dispenser or OG plug wires and looms for the 51!



> I got a set of doughnut caps from Mr59 and don't need them.
> Make an offer


----------



## elnutty

I have this set of trus for sale 2 14x7 and 2 14x8 for $325 o.b.o


----------



## 79lincoln

Hey Saul here are the pics of my rims I had years ago and some of my cars..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

EBAY ITEM # 270636354027


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18580644
> *Hey Saul here are the pics of my rims I had years ago and some of my cars..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by the way Saul this is my sons car...


----------



## smashfactory

Mods please delete


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 17 2010, 01:50 AM~18588607
> *by the way Saul this is my sons car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir, that is one fine Monte! That kid must be full of class.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the only wheels that matter for some of us...

:worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 15 2010, 11:47 PM~18580644
> *Hey Saul here are the pics of my rims I had years ago and some of my cars..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD A BLACK `72 ON TRUE SPOKES BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 16 2010, 10:50 PM~18588607
> *by the way Saul this is my sons car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 17 2010, 07:33 AM~18589580
> *yes sir, that is one fine Monte! That kid must be full of class.
> *


Thanks man, I try. But is there any other rim out there that is any more classic than some OG TRUs


----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 17 2010, 06:51 PM~18593854
> *:0  nice
> *


Thanks Saul, that means something comin from Mr. Tru himself. If only I can get more sets like you so I can change them up once in awhile.


----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 15 2010, 11:47 PM~18580644
> *Hey Saul here are the pics of my rims I had years ago and some of my cars..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man do I miss these rides. Wish I could go back in time and bring them now so we can cruise the hell out of them.  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Sep 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18594656
> *Thanks Saul, that means something comin from Mr. Tru himself. If only I can get more sets like you so I can change them up once in awhile.
> *


you and your Dad both have bad ass cars are those tru spokes the same ones from the pic above


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 17 2010, 08:34 PM~18594995
> *you and your Dad both have bad ass cars are those tru spokes the same ones from the pic above
> *


no just picked those up a couple of months ago..back then never new tru spokes/classics would become so rare at least here(Texas) miss them
:tears: :tears:


----------



## SAUL

TRUE


----------



## 64segura

i have a set of wire wheels n i'm not 2 sure if thir tru spoke. r they??? n if thir r,r thir reversed or standard??


----------



## 64segura

oh yeah thir 14x6


----------



## SAUL

YUP STANDARD TRU SPOKES THEY LOOK CLEAN


----------



## 64segura

YEAH I GOT THEM YESTERDAY FOR $240 WAS DAT A GOOD DEAL??SO ON THIS STANDARD WHEELS CAN I PUT THOSE TRU=SPOKE 3 BARS AS A CENTER CAP,I THINK LIKE THAT LOOK BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## 64segura

SO HOW DO U KNOW IF THIR REVERSED OR STANDARD??


----------



## SAUL

Reversed are deepdish u would have about a 5" lip from the edge of the wheel to the center of the spokes. Standards dont have that your spokes are further out. The 3 bar knock offs will fit on those. What are u running them on do they have the original spacers


----------



## 64segura

yeah they do look like they have da original spacers on the back...by u saying wat am i running on them u mean a tire size right??? cause thir going on a 64 impala


----------



## silverseven

Somebody sell me a set!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 18 2010, 06:02 PM~18600059
> *Somebody sell me a set!!!!!!
> *


WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR??


----------



## silverseven

Rev offset 14x7 for a chevy


----------



## H-DEUCE

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18600350
> *Rev offset 14x7 for a chevy
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by silverseven+Sep 18 2010, 06:02 PM~18600059-->
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody sell me a set!!!!!![/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silverseven_@Sep 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18600350
> *Rev offset 14x7 for a chevy*


PM Sent


----------



## 64segura

SO THIS STANDARD TRU SPOKE LOOK GOOD ON LOWRIDER CAR, LIKE DA IMPALA???


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 64segura_@Sep 19 2010, 04:46 PM~18602891
> *SO THIS STANDARD TRU SPOKE LOOK GOOD ON LOWRIDER CAR, LIKE DA IMPALA???
> *


To be honest with you, no. What you really want on a lowrider is reverse offset wheels.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 19 2010, 10:10 AM~18603517
> *To be honest with you, no. What you really want on a lowrider is reverse offset wheels.
> *



x63











my morning LOL.. NOS dumps had seals that were a lil dried.. pescos back in action!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 19 2010, 07:14 PM~18603543
> *x63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my morning LOL.. NOS dumps had seals that were a lil dried.. pescos back in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Might have creamed my pants :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 19 2010, 09:18 AM~18603565
> *Might have creamed my pants  :happysad:
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 19 2010, 11:48 AM~18603716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH! :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18600350
> *Rev offset 14x7 for a chevy
> *


i got a set, pm me


----------



## robs68

What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2010, 08:33 PM~18607355
> *What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0
> *


 :wave: whats up rob


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2010, 07:33 PM~18607355
> *What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0
> *


What's up Robs :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: Q-Vo


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2010, 08:33 PM~18607355
> *What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0 *


Q-Vo everyone :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 19 2010, 09:31 PM~18608374
> *Q-Vo everyone :wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

hey homies


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18608374
> *Q-Vo everyone :wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2010, 08:33 PM~18607355
> *What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0
> *


whats happening rob!! :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 20 2010, 05:18 AM~18609466
> *hey homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 19 2010, 09:33 PM~18607355
> *What's up everyone.....  sammy...tommy...saul....big ryan...easy... :0
> *


Whats up Rob?? Hope you, the fam & the new house are doing good!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 22 2010, 08:21 AM~18630789
> *Whats up Rob?? Hope you, the fam & the new house are doing good!
> *


Iam doing well....my wife just gave birth to my baby marilyn yeasterday :biggrin: ...so iam just here seeing what's up....


----------



## SAUL

congrats


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 22 2010, 07:23 PM~18636495
> *congrats
> *


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd

congrats brotha... 

me in the wifee hope to know that feeling next year


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 22 2010, 07:20 PM~18634971
> *Iam doing well....my wife just gave birth to my baby marilyn yeasterday :biggrin: ...so iam just here seeing what's up....
> *


Great job homie! I have two sons and they are THE reason I do everything! 

And they love my bomb. They say if I get rid of it they would never forgive me.lol


----------



## robs68

Thanks...2 lil girls for me...almost passed out...c sections are crazy to see :uh:


----------



## robs68

Thanks...2 lil girls for me...almost passed out...c sections are crazy to see


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18634971
> *Iam doing well....my wife just gave birth to my baby marilyn yeasterday :biggrin: ...so iam just here seeing what's up....
> *


Congrats and best wishes to you and your family bro!


----------



## Firefly

Congrats Rob!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18634971
> *Iam doing well....my wife just gave birth to my baby marilyn yeasterday :biggrin: ...so iam just here seeing what's up....
> *


Good to hear man & stay up!!


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 22 2010, 10:02 PM~18637913
> *Great job homie! I have two sons and they are THE reason I do everything!
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

at work this morning...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Todd, I love that shiit!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks tommy.... 

hopefully the top gets paint in 2 weeks... im excited..


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by 64segura_@Sep 19 2010, 06:46 AM~18602891
> *SO THIS STANDARD TRU SPOKE LOOK GOOD ON LOWRIDER CAR, LIKE DA IMPALA???
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> at work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Bad ass. Where are the skirts? thought you had 14x6 so it would fit?? Car still looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 25 2010, 08:36 AM~18658295
> *at work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that`s what i like to see,,,,,
your the 1st guy in!


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol im ALWAYS the first guy in... 

and the skirts arent painted yet... only mocked em up on there.. its funny since i almost like it more with no skirts... LOL..


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol im ALWAYS the first guy in... 

and the skirts arent painted yet... only mocked em up on there.. its funny since i almost like it more with no skirts... LOL..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> at work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Bad ass. Where are the skirts? thought you had 14x6 so it would fit?? Car still looks great. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## socapots

sweet ride man. love the antennas \


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks brothas for the compliments.. 

2 weeks away from the top paint... cant wait

for now im pretty sure im the only idiot outside of calieputtin 100-200 miles a week on a car and hittin pescos at nearly every light! :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18678116
> *thanks brothas for the compliments..
> 
> 2 weeks away from the top paint... cant wait
> 
> for now im pretty sure im the only idiot outside of calieputtin 100-200 miles a week on a car and hittin pescos at nearly every light!  :biggrin:
> *


Ehhhh there's a few idiots out this way!! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone want these? 210 shipped they are in immaculate condition











they are dirty in the pic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18688367
> *anyone want these?  210 shipped they are in immaculate condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are dirty in the pic
> *


 :0


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

My pops has a couple sets of trus for sale, he was goin to use them on an old hot rod project but decided to go a different way. There are (2) 15 inch X 12 inch wide tru spokes with firestone racing 6.00/12.50 15 tireds. Mounted & balanced but never ran on the ground. Deep dish! For the fronts he has (2) 15 inch X 8 trus with 90% Daytona P195 60 R15 tires. Standard offset. And has all the knockoffs for both sets of tires. If interested he has all four of the 12 wides and they are brand new never ran! Email if interested!


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Heres a few more pics, can get more if anyone is interested and can get you his number as well.


----------



## elnutty

I have 2 14x7 Tru=spokes with 185-70-14 tires and 2 14x8 Tru=spokes with GR-60 14 B.F Goodrich tires I'm asking $325 o.b.o looking for accessory's for my 1960 Bel-air


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Oct 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18725961
> *My pops has a couple sets of trus for sale, he was goin to use them on an old hot rod project but decided to go a different way. There are (2) 15 inch X 12 inch wide tru spokes with firestone racing 6.00/12.50 15 tireds. Mounted & balanced but never ran on the ground. Deep dish! For the fronts he has (2) 15 inch X 8 trus with 90% Daytona P195 60 R15 tires. Standard offset. And has all the knockoffs for both sets of tires. If interested he has all four of the 12 wides and they are brand new never ran! Email if interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this needs to on the hamb
put these on an old T bucket


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 3 2010, 06:18 PM~18726280
> *this needs to on the hamb
> put these on an old T bucket
> *


Yeah def. he has them listed on craigslist and stuff as well, I just thought Id throw them on here as well cause I know some of these guys build old hot rods and these would look bad ass on an old rod! They are WIDE!


----------



## touchdowntodd

shit man, how much for those tru spokes... the bigs n littles?

i have a manx dung buggy that would love em ;0)


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Oct 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18725961
> *My pops has a couple sets of trus for sale, he was goin to use them on an old hot rod project but decided to go a different way. There are (2) 15 inch X 12 inch wide tru spokes with firestone racing 6.00/12.50 15 tireds. Mounted & balanced but never ran on the ground. Deep dish! For the fronts he has (2) 15 inch X 8 trus with 90% Daytona P195 60 R15 tires. Standard offset. And has all the knockoffs for both sets of tires. If interested he has all four of the 12 wides and they are brand new never ran! Email if interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These would kick ass on a boogie van.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 3 2010, 07:18 PM~18726280
> *this needs to on the hamb
> put these on an old T bucket
> *


them would look bad ass on a T bucket if its done right


----------



## skull elco

ONE OF MY PROJECTS


----------



## 64segura

was up guys i live in riverside,cali is thir a good place over hear to restored my tru spoke wheels???


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 AM~18750217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF MY PROJECTS
> *



Nice I like that 

One of my highschool science teachers had a van similar in color had little bubble windows on the back and crazy star trek murals on it except he was half steppin withs some baby moons


----------



## thepartsman

JUST GOT THESE KO'S NEW IN THE BOX AND A COUPLE EXTRAS


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Oct 7 2010, 05:04 AM~18755703
> *Nice I like that
> 
> One of my highschool science teachers had a van similar in color had little bubble windows on the back and crazy star trek murals on it except he was half steppin withs some baby moons
> *


Did the star trek murals incorporate a 'free candy' sign :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Oct 6 2010, 08:04 PM~18755703
> *Nice I like that
> 
> One of my highschool science teachers had a van similar in color had little bubble windows on the back and crazy star trek murals on it except he was half steppin withs some baby moons
> *


Thanks bro !


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18688367
> *anyone want these?  210 shipped they are in immaculate condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are dirty in the pic
> *


i could really use to get rid of these


----------



## MR.59

thinking of selling my a real nice original set of true spokes, 14x7 reverse, with 4 nice 3bar true spoke spinners, and 4 almost new OG 5.20 skinnys.
was going to run them on my 76, but they have the earlier bolt pattern for chevy.


----------



## Airborne

NOS set of four, make an offer.








[/quote]


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 18 2010, 12:57 PM~18842320
> *thinking of selling my a real nice original set of true spokes, 14x7 reverse, with 4 nice 3bar true spoke spinners, and 4 almost new  OG 5.20  skinnys.
> was going to run them on my 76, but they have the earlier bolt pattern for chevy.
> *



price? pm me...iterested. thanks


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 18 2010, 01:57 PM~18842320
> *thinking of selling my a real nice original set of true spokes, 14x7 reverse, with 4 nice 3bar true spoke spinners, and 4 almost new  OG 5.20  skinnys.
> was going to run them on my 76, but they have the earlier bolt pattern for chevy.
> *


i`ll get pics of the trues later
here are the 5.20`s 14


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 18 2010, 05:10 PM~18844472
> *i`ll get pics of the trues later
> here are the 5.20`s 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE WHATS UNDER THAT COVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 18 2010, 07:32 PM~18846055
> *I LIKE WHATS UNDER THAT COVER!! :biggrin:
> *


x76


----------



## SAUL

I have a set of tru spoke donut caps just like the ones in the pic above all 4 caps are new im asking $45 shipped or $40 picked up


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 18 2010, 05:10 PM~18844472
> *i`ll get pics of the trues later
> here are the 5.20`s 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Interested I just sent you a PM


Hey Ryan What's up buddy, that Silver 76 is clean man.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump..............

best wheels goin


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2010, 12:41 AM~18847627
> *I have a set of tru spoke donut caps just like the ones in the pic above all 4 caps are new im asking $45 shipped or $40 picked up
> *


"new" or NOS?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 19 2010, 07:07 AM~18849604
> *"new" or NOS?
> *


Whats the difference they dont repop them so u can call them N.O.S if it sounds better lol they have no boxes its just the caps one cap has a little bit of the center dented outwards not that noticeable again for the price u cant complain


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2010, 10:15 AM~18849639
> *Whats the difference they dont repop them so u can call them N.O.S if it sounds better lol they have no boxes its just the caps one cap has a little bit of the center dented outwards not that noticeable again for the price u cant complain
> *


I was wondering because I got mine for considerably more and am trying to get my money back. Looks like I am fucked.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 18 2010, 09:41 PM~18847627
> *I have a set of tru spoke donut caps just like the ones in the pic above all 4 caps are new im asking $45 shipped or $40 picked up *


Done deal


----------



## 58 Del-pala

UPS came yesterday and brought my early christmas present to myself.

With these I am getting that much closer to the end.










Thinking I like the gold plated knockoffs and might have to get them redone.

Did they ever come standard with Gold plated knock offs?

I have not test fit these yet but I noticed there are some spacers bolted on the back side. Do those need to be there or can they be safely used without them if the wheels sit just a hair to far out.


----------



## touchdowntodd

gold plated were an option later on

spacers are vital.... use them please

dont worry with that offset you wont have any issues fittin them on an impala


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 19 2010, 07:33 AM~18849741
> *Done deal
> *


SOLD


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 18 2010, 08:32 PM~18846055
> *I LIKE WHATS UNDER THAT COVER!! :biggrin:
> *


it`s got your name on it!


----------



## SAUL

I have 2 tru classic caps for sale one has a medallion but since the back studs broke on the medallion the previous owner put 2 rivets it also has a crack on the medallion and cap is dented in the center the other cap is a plain tru classic cap no medallion no sticker center is a bit pushed in bit caps are nice they shine nice $50 takes them both or $60 shipped pictures later when i get out of work


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2010, 11:14 AM~18851252
> *it`s got your name on it!
> *


 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 19 2010, 10:39 AM~18849773
> *UPS came yesterday and brought my early christmas present to myself.
> 
> With these I am getting that much closer to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I like the gold plated knockoffs and might have to get them redone.
> 
> Did they ever come standard with Gold plated knock offs?
> 
> I have not test fit these yet but I noticed there are some spacers bolted on the back side. Do those need to be there or can they be safely used without them if the wheels sit just a hair to far out.
> *


were these for sale on cl here in the ny area homie


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18853036
> *were  these for sale on cl here in the ny area homie
> *


Yea Ozone Park NY. There is 5 of them and they are really good condition. No rust or peeling. The knockoffs look bad but replating will fix that.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2010, 12:44 PM~18851990
> *I have 2 tru classic caps for sale one has a medallion but since the back studs broke on the medallion the previous owner put 2 rivets it also has a crack on the medallion and cap is dented in the center the other cap is a plain tru classic cap no medallion no sticker center is a bit pushed in bit caps are nice they shine nice $50 takes them both or $60 shipped pictures later when i get out of work
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 19 2010, 06:46 PM~18853468
> *Yea Ozone Park NY. There is 5 of them and they are really good condition. No rust or peeling. The knockoffs look bad but replating will fix that.
> *


I WAS GONNA GET THEM A WHILE BACK FRO THE ORIGINAL OWNER FROM UPSTATE NY BUT I ENDED UP BUYING REVERSE 14X7
AT LEAST THEY ENDED UP IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## servant of christ

EBAY AND CRAIGSLIST ALL TRU SPOKES CAPS AND RIMS
http://www.ownster.com/index.cfm?type=Part...Term=tru+spokes


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18688367
> *anyone want these?  210 shipped they are in immaculate condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are dirty in the pic
> *


noone?


make offer


----------



## xavierthexman

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2010, 11:30 PM~18867664
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H-DEUCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 20 2010, 07:43 PM~18867347
> *noone?
> make offer
> *


150 shipped? paypal ready


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2010, 11:30 PM~18867664
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that mothafuggah looks swwweeeeeeeettt! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

*CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 21 2010, 11:41 PM~18877685
> *CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 22 2010, 12:41 AM~18877685
> *CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever happened to that limo?


----------



## TruespokeInc

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 20 2010, 11:34 PM~18867691
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Congratulations on your win. Your car looks great. Like the new spinners too. Dave


----------



## REV. chuck

The standing offer on those tri bars is 150 shipped first come first serve pm me for paypal address


----------



## El Capitan

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 22 2010, 12:11 PM~18877685
> *CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith

CL SEATTLE TRU SPOKE


----------



## ABRAXASS

Can someone show me
what the back of these 
K/O's look like..............


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 24 2010, 03:58 PM~18895228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone show me
> what the back of these
> K/O's look like..............
> *



honestly homie there are 2 old school backs that i know of, and the new ones are different still... might be more old school ones

what are you tryin to figure out?


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18898211
> *honestly homie there are 2 old school backs that i know of, and the new ones are different still... might be more old school ones
> 
> what are you tryin to figure out?
> *


Todd! Post upi your ride...it's bad ass. I love the way the roof came out. Takes me back to my youth.


----------



## touchdowntodd

what roof? this roof? ill get more pics when its actually sunny out... these pics dont show the flake for shit compared to real life.. 

gonna get new video with setup and all soon


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 09:39 PM~18898579
> *what roof? this roof? ill get more pics when its actually sunny out... these pics dont show the flake for shit compared to real life..
> 
> gonna get new video with setup and all soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 25 2010, 12:39 AM~18898579
> *what roof? this roof? ill get more pics when its actually sunny out... these pics dont show the flake for shit compared to real life..
> 
> gonna get new video with setup and all soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tod! That car is a cruisers dream! Keep it up!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

stay OUT OF MY WAY :wave: :h5:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 08:39 PM~18898579
> *what roof? this roof? ill get more pics when its actually sunny out... these pics dont show the flake for shit compared to real life..
> 
> gonna get new video with setup and all soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE_@Oct 21 2010, 11:34 AM~18870493
> *150 shipped?  paypal ready
> *


4 days and 3 messages no responce guess your paypal wasnt very "ready"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18904192
> *4 days and 3 messages no responce    guess your paypal wasnt very "ready"
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18904431
> *:0
> *


Maybe he don't know how to check his messages? 


That car in ur avatar is sweet what year is it pre 40 ?


----------



## 19jaquez84

IMG]http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/MJR48B/aniescam606.jpg[/IMG]
Got this set of tru spokes for sale. No spacers,valves and only one center cap. Chrome is a little worn out but good for a rat rod type project. Located near downtown L.A., asking $60


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2010, 03:38 PM~18904192
> *4 days and 3 messages no responce    guess your paypal wasnt very "ready"
> *


website was having difficulty's i guess


anyone know the best way to reseal these rims? i have two leaking at the spokes


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2010, 11:26 PM~18909622
> *website was having difficulty's i guess
> anyone know the best way to reseal these rims? i have two leaking at the spokes
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445281


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18904192
> *4 days and 3 messages no responce    guess your paypal wasnt very "ready"
> *



You should have SOLD them to me when I gave you that price a couple of weeks ago, they would be gone already and money in your bank account.  I told you I was paypal READY!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 26 2010, 11:22 PM~18918912
> *You should have SOLD them to me when I gave you that price a couple of weeks ago, they would be gone already and money in your bank account.      I told you I was paypal READY!
> *


you actually told me 200 then and i agreed 3 days later and you never replied back. 


at anyrate thanks h duece my parts came from summit already so i hope you get the tri bars soon i sent em priority so by the end of the week maybe 



wouldnt have these mounted on the front right now if wasnt for that cash :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18924660
> *you actually told me 200  then and i agreed 3 days later  and you never replied back.
> at anyrate    thanks h duece  my parts came from summit already  so i hope you get the tri bars soon  i sent em priority so by the end of the week maybe
> wouldnt have these mounted on the front  right now if wasnt for that cash  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not true! Would have got those from you but never got that PM. All good.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18924723
> *Not true!  Would have got those from you but never got that PM.  All good.
> *


same problem he was having not getting pm's 


no worrys im sure he has a good use for them much better then sitting in my toolbox drawer anyway


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 25 2010, 04:19 PM~18905148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I just scored on a set of these 14x7 for a 4-lug, with spacers, at a swap meet in nor-cal, they were $60. I tried them on the front with no tires though.......I'm hoping I can put them on my Chevy II wagon. :biggrin: So, will the 185r/60/14 work okay....Tiger Paws have skinny whites that size. Are 70 series Any other tire suggestions ??? 

Aloha, Ric


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18932371
> *I just scored on a set of these 14x7 for a 4-lug, with spacers, at a swap meet in nor-cal, they were $60. I tried them on the front with no tires though.......I'm hoping I can put them on my Chevy II wagon. :biggrin: So, will the 185r/60/14 work okay....Tiger Paws have skinny whites that size. Are 70 series  Any other tire suggestions ???
> 
> Aloha, Ric
> *


Hey Ricky B! long way from SNS :biggrin: 

If they don't fit the wagon let me know I could use these on one of my impalas. As for tires. For "The Look" these should be on 5.20 14's but they are not that easy to find any more. a few guys here are sellng them. The Nova look would be more like a 695-14 like these 
695-14 BFG's 

the 185's might create a turning issue in the nova, but they stoped making 175/70-14's. good luck


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 28 2010, 01:54 PM~18932597
> *Hey Ricky B! long way from SNS  :biggrin:
> 
> If they don't fit the wagon let me know I could use these on one of my impalas. As for tires. For "The Look" these should be on 5.20 14's but they are not that easy to find any more. a few guys here are sellng them. The Nova look would be more like a 695-14 like these
> 695-14 BFG's
> 
> the 185's might create a turning issue in the nova, but they stoped making 175/70-14's. good luck
> *


Ya caught me....... ????? :biggrin: 
You like my name here ? It fits having an I6 you know  maybe 175r will be better.

I'll see about those BFGs..... thanks brudda. Aloha !!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 18 2010, 06:10 PM~18844472
> *i`ll get pics of the trues later
> here are the 5.20`s 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thinking of selling just the set of 14 inch tires, tread still looks new.
these are a used set but with real low miles on them


----------



## sean_2009

my tru spokes homies be safe this hollween weekend


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 25 2010, 07:19 PM~18905148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/MJR48B/aniescam606.jpg[/IMG]
> Got this set of tru spokes for sale. No spacers,valves and only one center cap. Chrome is a little worn out but good for a rat rod type project. Located near downtown L.A., asking $60
> *


what size are they?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

most likely 14s


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 29 2010, 09:03 AM~18938636
> *most likely 14s
> *


I have NOS doughnuts for them!


----------



## touchdowntodd

from today.... 

need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof


----------



## SAUL

Todd that fucker is beautiful :worship: :worship: :worship: what it cost u for the roof


----------



## REV. chuck

these rims are a pain in the ass :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 02:49 PM~18942247
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMO... Side moulding flaked blue too! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 29 2010, 05:25 PM~18943258
> *these rims are a pain in the ass  :cheesy:
> *


No they are not, you just have to find a set that likes you!


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 03:49 PM~18942247
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: Bad azz ride. Classic flaked out roofs never go out of style. :worship: 

--Turri.


----------



## Slo-ride

:wow: Very nice, what color is the interior ??? more pics would be nice !
Ric


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks guys.. side mouldings will be done to match as well, but i have ideas.. tryin to pack a LOTTA shit into that little area in the mouldings LOL... gotta redo the body paint anyways and shave a couple things.. maybe shave a lot LOL.. gotta see.. 

aqua interior for the homie that asked... i will be redoing that and keeping the color as well..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2010, 05:53 PM~18854535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$45 SHIPPED ON BOTH CAPS


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 03:49 PM~18942247
> *from today....
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 05:49 PM~18942247
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homies ... the back actually lays out harder but i need to trim more LOL.. already cut the floor to fit the driveshaft.. now i need to trim the portion of the frame where the banana bar mounts, the driveshaft is hitting in the middle there, even with pinion angled down damnit.. 

i swear people say these things dont need to be cut to lay, they lie... LOL... or they ride 13s and sit high... i wanna be 2" lower in back still


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2010, 09:33 AM~18946500
> *thanks homies ... the back actually lays out harder but i need to trim more LOL.. already cut the floor to fit the driveshaft.. now i need to trim the portion of the frame where the banana bar mounts, the driveshaft is hitting in the middle there, even with pinion angled down damnit..
> 
> i swear people say these things dont need to be cut to lay, they lie... LOL... or they ride 13s and sit high... i wanna be 2" lower in back still
> *


it seems the lower you go theres always more to carve 

i have to cut my wheel wells out too :angry:


----------



## servant of christ

LOOKING FOR SOME 5:60'S PRIMIUM SPORTWAYS,IF YOU GOT THEM PM ME A PRICE.I ONLY NEED TWO BUT LET SEE


----------



## touchdowntodd

2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...


----------



## SUPREME69

my small collection of wheels are up for grabs, pics coming. i will be posting some other rare goodies, in the proper section.

3 sets 14x7 reverse tru spokes 2 supre clean sets and 1 good driver set.
1 set 14x7 reverse tru rays- need restore
1 set 13x7 reverse supremes
1 set 13x7 50 spoke star wires
1 set 14x7 standard tru spokes


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 08:05 PM~18979244
> *my small collection of wheels are up for grabs, pics coming. i will be posting some other rare goodies, in the proper section.
> 
> 3 sets 14x7 reverse tru spokes 2 supre clean sets and 1 good driver set.
> 1 set  14x7 reverse tru rays- need restore
> 1 set 13x7 reverse supremes
> 1 set 13x7 50 spoke star wires
> 1 set 14x7 standard tru spokes
> *


ANY SUPER CLEAN TRU`S 5X5? FOR THE `76?


----------



## SUPREME69

also have

3 tru classic caps
set of nos 3 bars
2 extra 3 bars


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 07:10 PM~18979300
> *ANY SUPER CLEAN TRU`S 5X5? FOR THE `76?
> *


no, sorry


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 08:12 PM~18979323
> *no, sorry
> *


I HAVE A MINT SET OF TRUE`S BUT THEY ARE 4 3/4, AND I DON`T WANT TO RE-DRILL THEM BIGGER
BUT IFI HAVE TO 
I HAVE TO


----------



## touchdowntodd

supreme.. hit me up with prices on the 13" supremes..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18979743
> *supreme.. hit me up with prices on the 13" supremes..
> *


$400...they never been mounted.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 07:05 PM~18979244
> *my small collection of wheels are up for grabs, pics coming. i will be posting some other rare goodies, in the proper section.
> 
> 3 sets 14x7 reverse tru spokes 2 supre clean sets and 1 good driver set.
> 1 set  14x7 reverse tru rays- need restore
> 1 set 13x7 reverse supremes
> 1 set 13x7 50 spoke star wires
> 1 set 14x7 standard tru spokes
> *


how much for the 14x7 rev. tru spokes on each set? :happysad:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 10:05 PM~18979244
> *my small collection of wheels are up for grabs, pics coming. i will be posting some other rare goodies, in the proper section.
> 
> 3 sets 14x7 reverse tru spokes 2 supre clean sets and 1 good driver set.
> 1 set  14x7 reverse tru rays- need restore
> 1 set 13x7 reverse supremes
> 1 set 13x7 50 spoke star wires
> 1 set 14x7 standard tru spokes*


pics?


----------



## liv_n_low

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 10:56 AM~18958737
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin soo good got it as my background now.much propz STYLISTICS  them patterns are ridiculous too :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn homie... thats a nice compliment.. thank you


----------



## blacksmith

check your pm supreme


----------



## liv_n_low

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 04:14 PM~18986827
> *damn homie... thats a nice compliment.. thank you
> *


no problem homie just got 2 give props to the old schoolers bringin it back!


----------



## centralvalley209

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568233 I have some up forsale


----------



## SAUL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2003834688.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2010, 08:24 PM~19004280
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2003834688.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2010, 09:24 PM~19004280
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2003834688.html
> *


i want this guys phone number :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

FOR THOSE THAT WERE INTERESTED IN MY WHEELS FOR SALE. THEY ARE NO LONGER FOR SALE. I WAS TRYING TO SCORE SOMETHING AND IT SOLD BEFORE I HAD THE CHANCE TO SELL ANYTHING....SORRY GUYS


----------



## touchdowntodd

supreme... GLAD to hear they arent for sale and you can keep your connection! 

some of us were a lil worried about you homie, glad to hear you were just tryin to get somethin and nothing bad happened


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 6 2010, 11:55 PM~19005700
> *FOR THOSE THAT WERE INTERESTED IN MY WHEELS FOR SALE. THEY ARE NO LONGER FOR SALE. I WAS TRYING TO SCORE SOMETHING AND IT SOLD BEFORE I HAD THE CHANCE TO SELL ANYTHING....SORRY GUYS
> *



Dayum lol


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 7 2010, 06:05 AM~19006297
> *supreme... GLAD to hear they arent for sale and you can keep your connection!
> 
> some of us were a lil worried about you homie, glad to hear you were just tryin to get somethin and nothing bad happened
> *


no nothing bad happened, i was looking at a 2 wheeled cruiser :cheesy: it sold before i could even respond to ALL the pm's i got. so in a way it was good that it sold. now i can refocus on my ride. i just slapped in a rebuilt motor and trans...now im gonna start the body work.

ONCE AGAIN SORRY EVERYBODY, I KNOW IT SEEMED LIKE A TEASE.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 7 2010, 10:44 AM~19007377
> *SEEMED LIKE A TEASE.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

IT *WAS*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ss

bump


----------



## slickpanther

Why do some choose to run 14X8 Tru spokes? Who is running 14X8s? Is there a major back spacing/offset difference? How different are 14X8 Tru Spokes in measurements than 14X7 Dayton and Wire wheel kings?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 15 2010, 05:20 AM~19070893
> *Why do dome choose to run 14X8 Tru spokes? Who is running 14X8s? Is there a major back spacing/offset difference? How different are 14X8 Tru Spokes in measurements than 14X7 Dayton and Wire wheel kings?
> *


big differents in the back.Most cars can't run 14x8s.The width of the rim is one more inch then the 14x7s


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

if you can get them to fit, they do look sweet!!I'm rolling 14x8s on my 68


----------



## touchdowntodd

keepin the best wheels on top....


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 15 2010, 06:06 AM~19070952
> *big differents in the back.Most cars can't run 14x8s.The width of the rim is one more inch then the 14x7s
> *


I bet they make the 175/70/14 look better  So they are exactly 8" wide from lip to lip but have more back spacing than chinas for example? (able to clear skirts)


----------



## slickpanther

Also since these wheels are 50 spoke (the repops) what about the design makes them strong enough for a car with hydraulics?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 15 2010, 06:55 AM~19071085
> *I bet they make the 175/70/14 look better  So they are exactly 8" wide from lip to lip but have more back spacing than chinas for example? (able to clear skirts)*


no, on
impala


----------



## TruespokeInc

The new Truespokes gain their strength and load capacity by having more spokes, thicker material and a built in stiffener on the back-side of the hub. The single-bolt pattern also makes the hub stronger than the original Uni-lug. Part of the reason why every Truespoke had a spacer when it left the factory prior to our taking the company over, had to do with having the spacer serve as a stiffener to strengthen the hub. We built the strength into the hub. A spacer is not required any longer for strength.
The first year, we built the hub like the originals, out of three pieces that were welded together. This was time-consuming and not as precision built as the new, one-piece hub is. Although there has been criticism from some Truespoke fans that much prefer the original style hub, modern engineering, safety and quality required us to update the hub. We didn't spoil the appearance at all, unless you prefer to see the uni-lug stud holes and welding on the back-side. The wheel rides far better than the originals and rolls true. For those who want nothing but the original, we can restore them as well. Eventually, we will have the 45 spoke back as well. There has never been a Truespoke built that we didn't like.
Thank you - Dave


----------



## SAUL

i have a set of 4 14x7 standard tru spokes in nice condition all 4 rims for $140 no spacers or knock offs


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Nov 15 2010, 06:17 PM~19076059
> *The new Truespokes gain their strength and load capacity by having more spokes, thicker material and a built in stiffener on the back-side of the hub. The single-bolt pattern also makes the hub stronger than the original Uni-lug. Part of the reason why every Truespoke had a spacer when it left the factory prior to our taking the company over, had to do with having the spacer serve as a stiffener to strengthen the hub. We built the strength into the hub. A spacer is not required any longer for strength.
> The first year, we built the hub like the originals, out of three pieces that were welded together. This was time-consuming and not as precision built as the new, one-piece hub is. Although there has been criticism from some Truespoke fans that much prefer the original style hub, modern engineering, safety and quality required us to update the hub. We didn't spoil the appearance at all, unless you prefer to see the uni-lug stud holes and welding on the back-side. The wheel rides far better than the originals and rolls true. For those who want nothing but the original, we can restore them as well. Eventually, we will have the 45 spoke back as well. There has never been a Truespoke built that we didn't like.
> Thank you - Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the fast detailed response. I hate to ask, but can you guys give a estimated time when the 45 spokes with be back?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 15 2010, 06:35 PM~19076230
> *i have a set of 4 14x7 standard tru spokes in nice condition all 4 rims for $140 no spacers or knock offs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice...I need to build some 14x6s...cut those hubs out saul :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077033
> *Nice...I need to build some 14x6s...cut those hubs out saul :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Nov 15 2010, 06:17 PM~19076059
> *The new Truespokes gain their strength and load capacity by having more spokes, thicker material and a built in stiffener on the back-side of the hub. The single-bolt pattern also makes the hub stronger than the original Uni-lug. Part of the reason why every Truespoke had a spacer when it left the factory prior to our taking the company over, had to do with having the spacer serve as a stiffener to strengthen the hub. We built the strength into the hub. A spacer is not required any longer for strength.
> The first year, we built the hub like the originals, out of three pieces that were welded together. This was time-consuming and not as precision built as the new, one-piece hub is. Although there has been criticism from some Truespoke fans that much prefer the original style hub, modern engineering, safety and quality required us to update the hub. We didn't spoil the appearance at all, unless you prefer to see the uni-lug stud holes and welding on the back-side. The wheel rides far better than the originals and rolls true. For those who want nothing but the original, we can restore them as well. Eventually, we will have the 45 spoke back as well. There has never been a Truespoke built that we didn't like.
> Thank you - Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks again Dave from true spoke the new wires are all that you say they are and more, beautiful. Car is at Unique Twist in Burbank being painted by Richie Valens (Best Painter i've seen in a long time) can't wait to mount the wires on my 76 Caprice Classic. NEWWAVE E.L.A. is on the come back


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 15 2010, 09:35 PM~19076230
> *i have a set of 4 14x7 standard tru spokes in nice condition all 4 rims for $140 no spacers or knock offs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got pics of all 4? Size stamps? Sounds funny but there is a funny story behind my request.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 AM~19080325
> *Thanks again Dave from true spoke the new wires are all that you say they are and more, beautiful.  Car is at Unique Twist in Burbank being painted by Richie Valens (Best Painter i've seen in a long time) can't wait to mount the wires on my 76 Caprice Classic.  NEWWAVE E.L.A. is on the come back
> *


Richie Valens? O Richie Valles :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2010, 08:16 AM~19081065
> *Richie Valens? O Richie Valles :biggrin:
> *



RICKYS WELA :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 15 2010, 04:20 AM~19070893
> *Why do some choose to run 14X8 Tru spokes? Who is running 14X8s? Is there a major back spacing/offset difference? How different are 14X8 Tru Spokes in measurements than 14X7 Dayton and Wire wheel kings?
> *


There are some Tru-Spoke 14 X 8's reverse that have a deeper offset than a 14 X 7 reverse :biggrin: 
They have the same front spacing and that is why they fit... they are hard to find.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2010, 08:16 AM~19081065
> *Richie Valens? O Richie Valles :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: RICHIE GETS DOWN!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT RIDE WITH THE NEW TRUS!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 16 2010, 07:52 PM~19086164
> *There are some Tru-Spoke 14 X 8's reverse that have a deeper offset than a 14 X 7 reverse :biggrin:
> They have the same front spacing and that is why they fit... they are hard to find.
> *


i have a friend that has a N.O.S. set of the later trues spokes 14x8`s that are the same style, they have the correct frnt spacing, but the back is where the extra 1 inch is.
i listed them on here for sale last summer for him, but no takers


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 16 2010, 08:46 PM~19087438
> *i have a friend that has a  N.O.S. set of the later trues spokes 14x8`s that are the same style, they have the correct frnt spacing, but the back is where the extra 1 inch is.
> i listed them on here for sale last summer for him, but no takers
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## servant of christ

*NOT MINE*
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2064306087.html
PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520X13 PREMIUM SPORTWAY TIRES (2) NEW CONDITION,EXTREMELY HARD TO FIND $425.00 FOR BOTH


----------



## TruespokeInc

We hope to have 45 spoke Truespokes during 2011. Like the 50 spoke wheel, we go through safety testing prior to selling them. Things would move faster but right now we are working on the Tru=ray dome cap with crossed flag medal on it, a 2-bladed spinner and a bead-lace Truespoke. We know it is important that we have 45 spokes and that is definitely on our bucket list! Thank you to all the Forum members who have offered advice and help. Thank you Donald, Saul and all the others as well. Dave


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2010, 12:43 PM~19118515
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:twak:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2010, 02:41 PM~19118799
> *:twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2010, 02:48 PM~19118825
> *:angry:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 20 2010, 07:23 PM~19119964
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 20 2010, 05:23 PM~19119964
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 20 2010, 08:32 PM~19120851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Nov 20 2010, 12:31 PM~19118153
> *We hope to have 45 spoke Truespokes during 2011. Like the 50 spoke wheel,DAVE THIS IS THE WAY WE USE TOO TEST THE QUALITY AND SAFETY OF THE 45 SPOKE RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

TRU to the game..^


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2010, 07:55 PM~19121064
> *
> *


 :0 :0 ........ :angry: . .......


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## robs68

That 61 looks firme.... :0


----------



## servant of christ

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2030435212.html


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 22 2010, 05:45 PM~19135772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 22 2010, 05:45 PM~19135772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRME!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

do any of you vatos know what these rims are i found them on craigslist


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 12:16 AM~19149676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do any of you vatos know what these rims are i found them on craigslist
> *


GARBAGE! lol no jk. they look like standard true spokes


----------



## lil watcha

Anyone got a clean set of 14x7 reversed trus for sale?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:36 AM~19160388
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY!!
> *


 you too homie


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 02:16 AM~19149676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do any of you vatos know what these rims are i found them on craigslist
> *


how much?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:36 AM~19160388
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY!!
> *


X45 :0 hope everyone spends it safe...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 25 2010, 09:20 AM~19160951
> *how much?
> *


they want 150 for all 4


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 26 2010, 11:46 AM~19168877
> *they want 150 for all 4
> *


 :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 26 2010, 02:46 PM~19168877
> *they want 150 for all 4
> *


damn! Wish I lived there!


----------



## lowrivi1967

for "DBoy-TruCruisers",PhoenixRiderzCC








































1 down,4 to go


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 26 2010, 09:53 PM~19172017
> *for "DBoy-TruCruisers",PhoenixRiderzCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 1 down,4 to go
> *


 :wow:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 26 2010, 08:53 PM~19172017
> *for "DBoy-TruCruisers",PhoenixRiderzCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 down,4 to go
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU JUST LOST THE VALUE OF THOSE SPINNERS.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 09:34 AM~19174042
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU JUST LOST THE VALUE OF THOSE SPINNERS.
> *


forget value


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 07:38 AM~19174140
> *forget value
> *


x2 thats what I said.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 09:38 AM~19174140
> *forget value
> *


no shit fuck value that shit is killer 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Airborne

if you are only worried about resale value you need to collect stamps. I am building my car because I love that car. If I were worried about "value" I would have left it alone and left it in the garage.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 11:17 AM~19174490
> *if you are only worried about resale value you need to collect stamps. I am building my car because I love that car. If I were worried about "value" I would have left it alone and left it in the garage.
> *


well said


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19174490
> *if you are only worried about resale value you need to collect stamps. I am building my car because I love that car. If I were worried about "value" I would have left it alone and left it in the garage.
> *


:uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 26 2010, 08:53 PM~19172017
> *for "DBoy-TruCruisers",PhoenixRiderzCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 down,4 to go
> *


Im building a 63impala,,,,,,,,,,lowrider style 70s era
Every thing on da car will b engraved
Even my truspoke wit 520s,,,,,,,fuck value,,,,,,lowriders a style an good taste
Its wut u like,,,,,if I wanted value I keep it og
When my wheels are done,,,,ill keep u truspoke fans poste :biggrin: d


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 01:46 PM~19174917
> *:uh:
> *


what?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 12:47 PM~19175594
> *what?
> *


WHAT??? WHAT I HIGHLIGHTED RED


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Nov 27 2010, 12:42 PM~19175565
> *Im building a 63impala,,,,,,,,,,lowrider style 70s era
> Every thing on da car will b engraved
> Even my truspoke wit 520s,,,,,,,fuck value,,,,,,lowriders a style an good taste
> Its wut u like,,,,,if I wanted value I keep it og
> When my wheels are done,,,,ill  keep u truspoke fans poste :biggrin: d
> *


 :wow:


----------



## servant of christ

:wow: YOU DON'T HAVE TO GET ALL HURT BECAUSE SOME ONE GIVE THERE OPPINION IM SURE SOME WHERE IN THIS FORUM YOU'VE GIVEN YOURS ,SOMEONE POSTED PICTURES I GAVE MIND.IM STILL OLD SCHOOL AND I SEE SOMETHING LIKE THIS TO ME ITS NOT OLD SCHOOL ANYMORE,IM NOT TRYING TO DESRESPECT YOUR BIULD ,


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 03:52 PM~19175632
> *WHAT??? WHAT I HIGHLIGHTED RED
> *


I hear people say things about the car's value etc and it reminds me that some people are in it for what ever extra money they can get when they sell.

I am going to have my car for a long time and I could care less if it is worth less to someone.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 10:17 AM~19174490
> *if you are only worried about resale value you need to collect stamps. I am building my car because I love that car. If I were worried about "value" I would have left it alone and left it in the garage.
> *


build how YOU like it! look at donks,,,,,you think they care what other people say?
just my 3 cents


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 01:09 PM~19175737
> *I hear people say things about the car's value etc and it reminds me that some people are in it for what ever extra money they can get when they sell.
> 
> I am going to have my car for a long time and I could care less if it is worth less to someone.
> *


WE THATS GOOD HOMIE IM GLAD YOUR KEEPING YOUR CAR FOR LONG TIME,BUT IM STILL GOING TO GIVE MY OPINION WHEN I SEE OLD SCHOOL GETTING A MAKE OVER


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2010, 01:10 PM~19175742
> *build how YOU like it! look at donks,,,,,you think they care what other people say?
> just my 3 cents
> *


NO BUT EVERYONE GIVE THERE OPINION ON IT RIGHT.IM NOT TELLEN HIM TO BUILD IT ANY OTHER WAY FROM WHAT HIS DOIN IM JUST GIVING MY OPINION,ON THE WHEEL


----------



## chongo1

those are gonna be off the chain wish i had em for my ride daaam


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 12:15 PM~19175769
> *WE THATS GOOD HOMIE  IM GLAD YOUR KEEPING YOUR CAR FOR LONG TIME,BUT IM STILL GOING TO GIVE MY OPINION WHEN I SEE OLD SCHOOL GETTING A MAKE OVER
> *


don't know about "Old School" getting a make over homie,I did my share of engraving back in the 70's,it died down for awhile but it's been on the comeback for the last several years,and everybody is entitled to their opinion and I see where your coming from as to value,but if I had a set if TRU-s I'd engrave them also,as I don't worry about value when it pertains to my ride,I build to please me with no intention of value on the open market,but my rides are "priceless" to me and are of value only to me


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 27 2010, 05:30 PM~19176208
> *don't know about "Old School" getting a make over homie,I did my share of engraving back in the 70's,it died down for awhile but it's been on the comeback for the last several years,and everybody is entitled to their opinion and I see where your coming from as to value,but if I had a set if TRU-s I'd engrave them also,as I don't worry about value when it pertains to my ride,I build to please me with no intention of value on the open market,but my rides are "priceless" to me and are of value only to me
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 27 2010, 02:30 PM~19176208
> *don't know about "Old School" getting a make over homie,I did my share of engraving back in the 70's,it died down for awhile but it's been on the comeback for the last several years,and everybody is entitled to their opinion and I see where your coming from as to value,but if I had a set if TRU-s I'd engrave them also,as I don't worry about value when it pertains to my ride,I build to please me with no intention of value on the open market,but my rides are "priceless" to me and are of value only to me
> *


AND I RESPECT THAT BUT THERES NO NEED FOR SOME TO GET ALL HURT BECUASE I SAID IT WILL LOSE ITS VALUE.WHEN SOME ONE SAY'S [email protected]#@!#$ THE FORD I DONT GET ALL HURT WHEN THEY GIVE AND AN OPINION ABOUT MY LINCOLN.IT I RESPECT THERE OPINIONS AND MOVE ON .AND I WASNT PUTTING YOUR INGRAVING DOWN I THING IT OFF THE HOOK HOMIE,BUT YOU BEEN FROM THE 70'S LIKE ME YOU UNDERSTAND AND THATS KOOL.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 02:10 PM~19176400
> *AND I RESPECT THAT BUT THERES NO NEED FOR SOME TO GET ALL HURT BECUASE I SAID IT WILL LOSE ITS VALUE.WHEN SOME ONE SAY'S [email protected]#@!#$ THE FORD I DONT GET ALL HURT WHEN THEY GIVE AND AN OPINION ABOUT MY LINCOLN.IT I RESPECT THERE OPINIONS  AND MOVE ON .AND I WASNT PUTTING YOUR INGRAVING DOWN I THING IT OFF THE HOOK HOMIE,BUT YOU BEEN FROM THE 70'S LIKE ME YOU UNDERSTAND AND THATS KOOL.
> *


no worry's bro,I feel you bro as I get some shit thrown my way also for my Lincoln,and like I said I understood where your coming from,and it's all good


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 06:10 PM~19176400
> *AND I RESPECT THAT BUT THERES NO NEED FOR SOME TO GET ALL HURT BECUASE I SAID IT WILL LOSE ITS VALUE.WHEN SOME ONE SAY'S [email protected]#@!#$ THE FORD I DONT GET ALL HURT WHEN THEY GIVE AND AN OPINION ABOUT MY LINCOLN.IT I RESPECT THERE OPINIONS  AND MOVE ON .AND I WASNT PUTTING YOUR INGRAVING DOWN I THING IT OFF THE HOOK HOMIE,BUT YOU BEEN FROM THE 70'S LIKE ME YOU UNDERSTAND AND THATS KOOL.
> *


damn homie, you sound a little pissed.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Nov 27 2010, 03:10 PM~19176400-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND I RESPECT THAT BUT THERES NO NEED FOR SOME TO GET ALL HURT BECUASE I SAID IT WILL LOSE ITS VALUE.*WHEN SOME ONE SAY'S [email protected]#@!#$ THE FORD I DONT GET ALL HURT WHEN THEY GIVE AND AN OPINION ABOUT MY LINCOLN.IT I RESPECT THERE OPINIONS  AND MOVE ON* .AND I WASNT PUTTING YOUR INGRAVING DOWN I THING IT OFF THE HOOK HOMIE,BUT YOU BEEN FROM THE 70'S LIKE ME YOU UNDERSTAND AND THATS KOOL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Nov 27 2010, 04:24 PM~19176808
> *damn homie, you sound a little pissed.
> *


SAY HOMIE READ MY POST A LITTLE CLOSER.OR SHOULD I HIGHLIGHTED AGAIN.HERE I THINK I WILL  JUST SAYING DO THE SAME


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:33 PM~19176868
> *SAY HOMIE READ MY POST A LITTLE CLOSER.OR SHOULD I HIGHLIGHTED AGAIN.HERE I THINK I WILL   JUST SAYING DO THE SAME
> *


meh


----------



## chongo1

hey [email protected]#$ yo fords :cheesy: lmao i drive a rivi i feel your guys pain when people go thats not a lowrider


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 27 2010, 07:15 PM~19178001
> *hey [email protected]#$ yo fords :cheesy: lmao i drive a rivi i feel your guys pain when people go thats not a lowrider
> *


 :burn: fuck them


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Nov 27 2010, 07:15 PM~19178001-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey [email protected]#$ yo fords :cheesy: lmao i drive a rivi i feel your guys pain when people go thats not a lowrider
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 27 2010, 07:29 PM~19178066
> *:burn: fuck them
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 27 2010, 06:15 PM~19178001
> *hey [email protected]#$ yo fords :cheesy: lmao i drive a rivi i feel your guys pain when people go thats not a lowrider
> *


haha,yeah get people to my Rivi is that a custom Impala :wow: WTF


didn't mean to cause some of the ruckus here,just thought the hubs turned out the way my customer wanted them and figured I'd throw them up here being Tru-Spokes


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19178461
> *haha,yeah get people to my Rivi is that a custom Impala  :wow: WTF
> didn't mean to cause some of the ruckus here,just thought the hubs turned out the way my customer wanted them and figured I'd throw them up here being Tru-Spokes
> *


say homie you didnt cause any ruckus and its just that no one can give there opinion with out getting alot of feed back .you know what i mean.like i said they look good just not my style.


----------



## servant of christ

well we all said what was on our minds now back to the tru spoke topic.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19179090
> *well we all said what was on our minds now back to the tru spoke topic.
> *


amen


----------



## caddydaddy505

got questionanyone.do the 59-60 impala 2 wing caps fit right on tru classics or do they gotta be moded


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy505_@Nov 28 2010, 08:44 AM~19181550
> *got questionanyone.do the 59-60 impala 2 wing caps fit right on tru classics or do they gotta be moded
> *


PM sent homie.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19178461
> *haha,yeah get people to my Rivi is that a custom Impala  :wow: WTF
> didn't mean to cause some of the ruckus here,just thought the hubs turned out the way my customer wanted them and figured I'd throw them up here being Tru-Spokes
> *



I think they came out hella good 

Is he gonna do the dish?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 09:39 PM~19179090
> *well we all said what was on our minds now back to the tru spoke topic.
> *


:h5: love your ride homie...got a build up thread on it??


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 28 2010, 09:03 AM~19181814
> *I think they came out hella good
> 
> Is he gonna do the dish?
> *


 :yes: just waiting for them to come in


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 28 2010, 10:40 AM~19182001
> *:h5: love your ride homie...got a build up thread on it??
> *


THANKS HOMIE.MY LINCOLN WAS PAST DOWN FROM MY DAD HE BOUGHT IT BRAND NEW IN 79 .ALWAYS GARAGE BUT IT HAS ITS LITTLE WARE AND TARE.REPAINT NEXT YEAR


----------



## caddydaddy505

long live the ford lincoln
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e98iioBeKVc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e98iioBeKVc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 27 2010, 06:34 AM~19174042
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU JUST LOST THE VALUE OF THOSE SPINNERS.
> *


value in whose eyes? as for me, i would pay MORE for those spinners than if they were untouched.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 27 2010, 03:30 PM~19176208
> *don't know about "Old School" getting a make over homie,I did my share of engraving back in the 70's,it died down for awhile but it's been on the comeback for the last several years,and everybody is entitled to their opinion and I see where your coming from as to value,but if I had a set if TRU-s I'd engrave them also,as I don't worry about value when it pertains to my ride,I build to please me with no intention of value on the open market,but my rides are "priceless" to me and are of value only to me
> *


LOW RIDING=SELF EXPRESSION


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 01:19 PM~19182831
> *LOW RIDING=SELF EXPRESSION
> *


EXACTLY!!! I SEE ALOT OF THINGS THAT I PERSONALLY WOULDNT WANT OR WOULD HAVE DONE ON MY CAR, BUT I CAN STILL APPRECIATE THE WORK THATS BEEN DONE TO SOMEONE ELSES REGARDLESS OF MY OWN PERSONAL TASTE. THATS WHAT MAKES THIS WHAT IT IS, SELF EXPRESSION AS MR.59 SAID!!!
THATS WHY BASKIN ROBBINS HAS 31 FLAVORS!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 28 2010, 01:19 PM~19182831-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOW RIDING=SELF EXPRESSION
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 03:01 PM~19183424
> *EXACTLY!!! I SEE ALOT OF THINGS THAT I PERSONALLY WOULDNT WANT OR WOULD HAVE DONE ON MY CAR, BUT I CAN STILL APPRECIATE THE WORK THATS BEEN DONE TO SOMEONE ELSES REGARDLESS OF MY OWN PERSONAL TASTE. THATS WHAT MAKES THIS WHAT IT IS, SELF EXPRESSION AS MR.59 SAID!!!
> THATS WHY BASKIN ROBBINS HAS 31 FLAVORS!!!
> *


*IF YOU WOULD HAVE READ MY POST THIS IS WHAT I WROTE*
.IM NOT TELLEN HIM TO BUILD IT ANY OTHER WAY FROM WHAT HIS DOIN IM JUST GIVING MY OPINION,ON THE WHEEL


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 28 2010, 11:01 AM~19182382
> *THANKS HOMIE.MY LINCOLN WAS PAST DOWN FROM MY DAD HE BOUGHT IT BRAND NEW IN 79 .ALWAYS GARAGE BUT IT HAS ITS LITTLE WARE AND TARE.REPAINT NEXT YEAR
> *



ive seen your car in person and it looks great for being a 30 year old car.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 28 2010, 06:19 PM~19184654
> *ive seen your car in person and it looks great for being a 30 year old car.
> *


thanks homie .how you been


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 28 2010, 05:47 PM~19184893
> *thanks homie .how you been
> *


doing alright, was trying to score a road king awhile back. had listed all my stuff for sale. it sold before i had a chance to even list prices on my things. guess its meant for me to keep building my ride


----------



## elnutty

scored 5 Tru=Spoke knockoffs today at the Stockton flea market and one Cragar style knockoff that says America with the eagle!!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 28 2010, 05:22 PM~19183854
> *IF YOU WOULD HAVE READ MY POST THIS IS WHAT I WROTE
> .IM NOT TELLEN HIM TO BUILD IT ANY OTHER WAY FROM WHAT HIS DOIN IM JUST GIVING MY OPINION,ON THE WHEEL
> *


if you look up, you would have seen who i quoted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
those knock offs are not for me, but who am i to supress someones ideas on there own personel taste?
you took your dads car and lowered it,(i`m guessing) don`t you think you hurt the feelings of the ford purests of the world? there is no right or wrong answer when it comes to a persons tastes, i go to a 31 flavors and walk out with vanilla.
for all we know those spinners could have needed to be replated, everyone pasted them up at a swapmeet, but it only take 1 guy to see the diamond shinning through


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 01:19 PM~19182831
> *LOW RIDING=SELF EXPRESSION
> *



:thumbsup: 

*Do what you want and drive the heck out of it. * :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 28 2010, 09:31 PM~19186641
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Do what you want and drive it the heck out of it.
> *


ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

SO BECUASE I HAVE MY OPINION ON THE SPINNERS, SOME OF YOU GOT HURT ABOUT WHAT I SAID :wow: BUT I BET EVERYONE IN HERE HAS GIVEN THERE OPINION ON SOMETHING SOME WHERE IN THIS FORUM .SO GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON I STILL DONT LIKE THEM AND THATS IT ,YOU CAN SAY ALL YOU WANT .I DONT CARE HOW YOU FIX YOUR RIDE ITS YOU THATS DRIVING IT YOU OWN IT DO YOUR THING BUT .BUT POST UP PICTURES ON THIS FORUM SOME ONE WILL SAY SOMETHING.AS FAR AS LINCOLN OWNERS I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT MY LINCOLN AND WHAT I HAVE DONE TO IT,AND THE ONLY ONE I CARED ABOUT THERE OPINION WAS MY DADS AND HE LIKED IT.AS FAR AS YOU GUYS MENTIONING 31 FLAVORS BE REAL SOME ONE TELLS YOU GET THIS FLAVOR YOU SAY NO, WHY???? BECUASE YOU DONT LIKE IT. SO YOU WALK OUT WITH THE FLAVOR YOU LIKE,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 28 2010, 01:13 PM~19182811
> *value in whose eyes? as for me, i would pay MORE for those spinners than if they were untouched.
> *


WELL GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 03:08 AM~19187858
> *SO BECUASE I HAVE MY OPINION ON THE SPINNERS,  SOME OF YOU GOT  HURT ABOUT WHAT I SAID  :wow: BUT I BET EVERYONE IN HERE HAS GIVEN THERE OPINION ON SOMETHING SOME WHERE IN THIS FORUM .SO GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON I STILL DONT LIKE THEM AND THATS IT ,YOU CAN SAY ALL YOU WANT .I DONT CARE HOW YOU FIX YOUR RIDE ITS YOU THATS DRIVING IT YOU OWN IT DO YOUR THING BUT .BUT POST UP PICTURES ON THIS FORUM SOME ONE WILL SAY SOMETHING.AS FAR AS LINCOLN OWNERS I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT MY LINCOLN AND WHAT I HAVE DONE TO IT,AND THE ONLY ONE I CARED ABOUT THERE OPINION WAS MY DADS AND HE LIKED IT.AS FAR AS YOU GUYS  MENTIONING 31 FLAVORS BE REAL SOME ONE TELLS YOU GET  THIS FLAVOR YOU SAY NO, WHY???? BECUASE YOU DONT LIKE IT. SO YOU WALK OUT WITH THE FLAVOR YOU LIKE,
> *


you sounded like a know it all when you said it. 

I love Lincolns, sounds like you got a chip about yours.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 05:43 AM~19188429
> *  you sounded like a know it all when you said it. SAID WHAT :uh:
> 
> I love Lincolns, sounds like you got a chip about yours.
> *


A CHIP ABOUT MINE .SIMPLY GAVE INFO ABOUT MY CAR AND HOW I GOT IT .WHAT PART AM I BRAGGING ABOUT IT :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

Airborne LET SEE YOUR RIDE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Come on, homies lets keep it TRU!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2010, 07:30 AM~19188698
> *Come on, homies lets keep it TRU!
> *


THATS WHAT I KEEP SAYING MOVE ON


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2010, 07:30 AM~19188698
> *Come on, homies lets keep it TRU!
> *


No shit....x 45 :0 all these feeling getting expressed here wtf :angry:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 29 2010, 07:45 AM~19188762
> *No shit....x 45 :0 all these feeling getting expressed here wtf :angry:
> *


X56O :biggrin: YUP ALL BECAUSE OF ONE WORD I USED :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 07:49 AM~19188783
> *X56O  :biggrin: YUP ALL BECAUSE OF ONE WORD I USED :uh:
> *


So don't ever use it again lols...anyways iam looking for 2 truspoke hubs small chevy bolt pattern...I am going to get some 14x6s made....is there anyone here looking for 2 14x7s fully restored? I won't need them...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 10:14 AM~19188629
> *Airborne LET SEE YOUR RIDE
> *


Don't know how this has anything to do with it...
gonna have trues aftery next deployment. I had a set but the 15x7's I bought turned out to be 15x8 and won't fit with the skirts on...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 07:57 AM~19188825
> *Don't know how this has anything to do with it...
> gonna have trues aftery next deployment. I had a set but the 15x7's I bought turned out to be 15x8 and won't fit with the skirts on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 07:57 AM~19188825
> *Don't know how this has anything to do with it...
> gonna have trues aftery next deployment. I had a set but the 15x7's I bought turned out to be 15x8 and won't fit with the skirts on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice.Okey its fuck sick! :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Nov 29 2010, 11:01 AM~19188837-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2010, 11:05 AM~19188851
> *:0 very nice.Okey its fuck sick! :wow:
> *


Thanks fellas, those caps are mangled now allong with one of the tires. Got something new in mind...

NC Drivers are retarded, dude hit the braked IN the intersection when the light turned yellow. If it weren't for my ninja driving skills I would be looking for a new ride, but the classic "hubcap rolling down the road" trick was cool 'till someone hit it!.lol


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Quick tip ... Typing in all caps means that either you are mad or you are yelling at some one.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 29 2010, 01:53 PM~19191061
> *Quick tip ... Typing in all caps means that either you are mad or you are yelling at some one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE JUST A HABBIT  but thanks for the tip :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 08:01 AM~19188837
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 29 2010, 06:56 AM~19188818
> *So don't ever use it again lols...anyways iam looking for 2 truspoke hubs small chevy bolt pattern...I am going to get some 14x6s made....is there anyone here looking for 2 14x7s fully restored? I won't need them...
> *


I got a couple of rims, I will check them out. They all are 5 on 4 -3/4.. When are you comming down?


----------



## touchdowntodd

rick ur hilarious homie


----------



## touchdowntodd

hmmm redone 14x7s huh ?

i have redone 14x6s, but they have stainless spokes.. i wouldnt mind havin 14x7s up front


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 29 2010, 01:53 PM~19191061
> *Quick tip ... Typing in all caps means that either you are mad or you are yelling at some one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Web police! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i have a set of 4 o,g tru spoke knock offs 3 are clean one needs to be redone pics in a bit i will take offers on these


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 29 2010, 07:56 AM~19188818
> *So don't ever use it again lols...anyways iam looking for 2 truspoke hubs small chevy bolt pattern...I am going to get some 14x6s made....is there anyone here looking for 2 14x7s fully restored? I won't need them...
> *


Rob, I'll trade you a pair of clean hubs for the 14X7s :biggrin: .....call me if your deal with Sammy falls through. I have some standards I don't need but Sammy hit you up first.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2010, 09:58 PM~19196933
> *Rob, I'll trade you a pair of clean hubs for the 14X7s  :biggrin: .....call me if your deal with Sammy falls through. I have some standards I don't need but Sammy hit you up first.
> *


standards? 4 of them? in Whittier?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 29 2010, 05:39 PM~19192703
> *I got a couple of rims, I will check them out. They all are 5 on 4 -3/4.. When are you comming down?
> *


Ill come down in dec maybe....I just need 2 hubs...all this talk about value has got me worried about shortning the rear end on my 68 to fit 14x7s....id rather go with 14x6s lols


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2010, 10:58 PM~19196933
> *Rob, I'll trade you a pair of clean hubs for the 14X7s  :biggrin: .....call me if your deal with Sammy falls through. I have some standards I don't need but Sammy hit you up first.
> *


Lols...better be some super clean hubs these 14x7s I got ran me about $500 for both...new trus never mounted anyone interested?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19195762
> *i have a set of 4 o,g tru spoke knock offs 3 are clean one needs to be redone pics in a bit i will take offers on these
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 29 2010, 05:57 PM~19192847
> *Web police!  :biggrin:
> *


No sir :no: 

I just figured it had a lot to do with why everyone thought he was mad. Im a people person... I like to help :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 30 2010, 10:10 AM~19200126
> *No sir          :no:
> 
> I just figured it had a lot to do with why everyone thought he was mad. Im a people person... I like to help  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19195762
> *i have a set of 4 o,g tru spoke knock offs 3 are clean one needs to be redone pics in a bit i will take offers on these
> *










$130 shipped


----------



## ourstyle_la

:wave: HOW MUCH FOR THE 4 TRUSPOKE KNOCK GIVE ME A CALL, 562.619.6824


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19205492
> *:wave: HOW MUCH FOR THE  4 TRUSPOKE KNOCK    GIVE  ME A CALL,  562.619.6824
> *


pm sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19196969
> *standards? 4 of them? in Whittier?
> *



i have a set of standards.


----------



## JustCruisin

Where do I find the inserts for the wheels that the spinner threads on to?


----------



## SAUL

ebay,swap meets


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 30 2010, 10:10 AM~19200126
> *No sir          :no:
> 
> I just figured it had a lot to do with why everyone thought he was mad. Im a people person... I like to help  :biggrin:
> *


NOW thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Nov 29 2010, 01:53 PM~19191061-->
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip ... Typing in all caps means that either you are mad or you are yelling at some one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 05:57 PM~19192847
> *Web police!   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ourstyle_la_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19205492
> *:wave: HOW MUCH FOR THE  4 TRUSPOKE KNOCK     GIVE  ME A CALL,  562.619.6824
> *


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 09:57 AM~19188825
> *Don't know how this has anything to do with it...
> gonna have trues aftery next deployment. I had a set but the 15x7's I bought turned out to be 15x8 and won't fit with the skirts on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got them 40 spoke 15x7 for ya 200


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 1 2010, 12:03 AM~19206301
> *Where do I find the inserts for the wheels that the spinner threads on to?
> *


i got 3 of them


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2010, 11:31 PM~19205340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $130 shipped
> *


Anybody got an extra set of the retainers for these? I am missing 1 of them on one of my knockoffs. 

thanks


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 1 2010, 04:49 AM~19208019
> *NOW thats funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thats fine... next time ill keep my mouth shut and let you do your thing :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 1 2010, 12:20 PM~19210187
> *thats fine... next time ill keep my mouth shut and let you do your thing :uh:
> *


:wow: you see homie how one miss understands what others write :uh: .i said it was funny because you wrote .*(everyone thought he was mad)*not becuase you were trying to help


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 1 2010, 01:07 PM~19210541
> *:wow: you see homie how one miss understands what others write :uh: .i said it was funny because you wrote .(everyone thought he was mad)not becuase you were trying to help
> *



Dont point your fingers at me, this is ALL on you. All I said was the honest truth... when you type in all caps its confused as anger or yelling. 

NEXT TIME ILL LEAVE YOU ALONE TO LOOK LIKE AN ASS!  

(see how that works :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: )


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Dec 1 2010, 10:37 AM~19209415
> *Anybody got an extra set of the retainers for these? I am missing 1 of them on one of my knockoffs.
> 
> thanks
> *


Make ur own or ebay


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 1 2010, 05:21 AM~19208048
> *still got them 40 spoke 15x7 for ya 200
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 1 2010, 02:14 PM~19211031
> *Dont point your fingers at me, this is ALL on you. All I said was the honest truth... when you type in all caps its confused as anger or yelling.
> 
> NEXT TIME ILL LEAVE YOU ALONE TO LOOK LIKE AN ASS!
> 
> (see how that works :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: )
> *


againg you miss undertstand my comment but your responce show's who the ass is here .IM DONE MOVE ON :uh:


----------



## MrBigGrillz

LOOKING FOR A SET OF KNOCK-OFFS FOR MY CLASSIC MOTOR WORKS 15" WIRE WHEELS. ANYONE?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 1 2010, 10:33 PM~19215844
> *againg you miss undertstand my comment but your responce show's who the ass is here .IM DONE MOVE ON  :uh:
> *



If everyone keep misunderstanding YOUR comments then its you that are the one with issues not every one else around you... now I'm done (drops mic... )


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 2 2010, 11:21 AM~19218159
> *If everyone keep misunderstanding YOUR comments then its you that are the one with issues not every one else around you... now I'm done (drops mic... )
> *


Focker out...


----------



## Eryk

Rick said "drops mic". Hahahahaha.

For reals though, Siervo de Cristo, I never know what you're really trying to say. That all caps shit is annoying as fuck and makes it difficult to put context to anything you say. Don't get all butt-hurt. Just calling it like I see it.

Moving on.....

Who has some threaded knockoff to sell?!?


----------



## Legions Domino

haven't seen the rest of the post but wanted everyone to know if you look at there web site they are making trus again in all sizes for about 1500


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 2 2010, 10:35 AM~19218634
> *Rick said "drops mic". Hahahahaha.
> 
> For reals though, Siervo de Cristo, I never know what you're really trying to say.  That all caps shit is annoying as fuck and makes it difficult to put context to anything you say.  Don't get all butt-hurt.  Just calling it like I see it.
> 
> Moving on.....
> 
> Who has some threaded knockoff to sell?!?
> *


I LIKE CAPS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I CAN`T HEAR MYSELF TYPE IF I DON`T
(there might be pent up anger issues too.)
I DON`T SEE IT.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MrBigGrillz_@Dec 2 2010, 04:15 AM~19217438
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF KNOCK-OFFS FOR MY CLASSIC MOTOR WORKS 15" WIRE WHEELS.  ANYONE?
> *


WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO LOOK LIKE?
I HAVE A N.O.S. SET OF OLD 90`S SPIN ON 3 PRONGS WITH THE ALUMN. COLLAR


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 2 2010, 09:35 AM~19218634
> *Rick said "drops mic". Hahahahaha.
> Who has some threaded knockoff to sell?!? *


PM sent.


----------



## chongo1

moving on who wants to give me a free set of spinners lmao


----------



## low 1

HELLO


----------



## low 1

.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 2 2010, 07:21 AM~19218159
> *If everyone keep misunderstanding YOUR comments then its you that are the one with issues not every one else around you... now I'm done (drops mic... )
> *



I SWEAR THATS A SCENE OUTTA THE MOVIE 8 MILE :biggrin: 

SORRY I TOO AM GUILTY OF TYPING IN ALL CAPS. I NEVER KNEW CAPS MEANT SOMETHING ONLINE.


JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES.... :guns: :machinegun: :guns: ONLINE DRIVE-BY :biggrin: 

CANT WE ALL JUST SING "WE ARE THE WORLD" AND CALL IT A DAY? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

Damn when did you all turn into 14 year old girls


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 2 2010, 09:35 AM~19218634
> *Rick said "drops mic". Hahahahaha.
> 
> For reals though, Siervo de Cristo, I never know what you're really trying to say.   That all caps shit is annoying as fuck and makes it difficult to put context to anything you say.  Don't get all butt-hurt. . Just calling it like I see it.
> 
> Moving on.....
> 
> Who has some threaded knockoff to sell?!?
> *


erick i respect what your saying and why is it so annoying your the first to say that it dont bother any one else,and whats with the stupit comment as that,(butt -hurt )
did i disrespect any one in here i dont think so .ACCESSORYFREAK .calls me an ass .you say im butt hurt.whats with the childish name calling, :uh: 

.ACCESSORYFREAK
i was laughing at the part you said (quote)MAYBE THATS WHY EVERYONE THINKS YOUR MAD)


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 2 2010, 10:36 PM~19224948
> *I SWEAR THATS A SCENE OUTTA THE MOVIE 8 MILE :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY I TOO AM GUILTY OF TYPING IN ALL CAPS. I NEVER KNEW CAPS MEANT SOMETHING ONLINE.
> JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES.... :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns: ONLINE DRIVE-BY :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WE ALL JUST SING "WE ARE THE WORLD" AND CALL IT A DAY? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 11:14 AM~19219463
> *I LIKE CAPS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I CAN`T HERE MYSELF TYPE IF I DON`T
> (there might be pent up anger issues too.)
> I DON`T SEE IT.
> *


. :wow:


----------



## robs68

Good morning ladies :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 3 2010, 01:23 AM~19225875
> *Damn when did you all turn into 14 year old girls
> *


OHHHHHH
MY GODDDD!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

Robs 68 say homie you check out the rims,on CL ,


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 3 2010, 10:09 AM~19227718
> *OHHHHHH
> MY GODDDD!
> *


Like oh my god!!!!!


----------



## undr8ed

Anybody rocking vogues on their tru's??? I've about given up the search for a clean set of 14" tyres...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 4 2010, 10:17 AM~19235943
> *Anybody rocking vogues on their tru's???  I've about given up the search for a clean set of 14" tyres...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just go to search on aol/yahoo/google/ write vogues tires and you will find them


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 4 2010, 12:27 PM~19236845
> *just go to search on aol/yahoo/google/ write  vogues tires and you will find them
> *



Both low profile ones and even the bubble ones I've seen are at new pricing or above 


I'm sure I'll find a set for a playa price as soon as someone swoops these :rofl:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 4 2010, 04:12 PM~19238546
> *Both low profile ones and even the bubble ones I've seen are at new pricing or above
> I'm sure I'll find a set for a playa price as soon as someone swoops these  :rofl:
> *


then dont sell them...duh :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 4 2010, 08:45 PM~19240210
> *then dont sell them...duh :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

If I keep them, I won't find vogues... If I sell them, I will...


That seems to be how it works, lol


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 4 2010, 11:47 PM~19240934
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> If I keep them, I won't find vogues...  If I sell them, I will...
> That seems to be how it works, lol
> *


SELL THEM TO A FRIEND THAT AINT GONA USE THEM THEN THE NEXT WEEK U WILL COME ACROSS SOME VOGUES BUY THEM THEN GO TO YOUR FRIEND AND BUY THE CAPS BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 5 2010, 07:38 AM~19243349
> *SELL THEM TO A FRIEND THAT AINT GONA USE THEM THEN THE NEXT WEEK U WILL COME ACROSS SOME VOGUES BUY THEM THEN GO TO YOUR FRIEND AND BUY THE CAPS BACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





I shoulda sold you them with the tires


----------



## bullet one

will some 14x6 trus fit da back of a 70 monte with skirts...


----------



## bullet one




----------



## SAUL

U should be good with 6s u have to remember tru spoke and tru classics have spacers u can remove to fit a thinner spacer if they rub but u should be ok


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 11:10 PM~19269424
> *U should be good with 6s u have to remember tru spoke and tru classics have spacers u can remove to fit a thinner spacer if they rub but u should be ok
> *


koo homie thanks, now sell me a clean set :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice! thinking about runing these on the 76? i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 01:36 AM~19270406
> *just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice!  thinking about runing these on the 76?  i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 02:36 AM~19270406
> *just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice!  thinking about runing these on the 76?  i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! what size?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

14


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 8 2010, 07:57 AM~19271060
> *14
> *


14x?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 02:36 AM~19270406
> *just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice!  thinking about runing these on the 76?  i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CALL ME


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 5 2010, 12:05 PM~19243886
> *
> 
> I shoulda sold you them with the tires
> *


u still got the fwd 40s


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 8 2010, 09:09 AM~19271139
> *14x?
> *


14x7`s


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2010, 09:11 AM~19271158
> *CALL ME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 8 2010, 08:33 AM~19271271
> *u still got the fwd 40s
> *



Only a pair... Might be able to track down another pair (or ask Saul, since he can smell truspokes from 8 miles away :biggrin: :rofl: )



Also, anyone have a single 14x7 reversed? Doesn't have to be show, but I don't want one that's beat to shit either


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 8 2010, 10:47 AM~19271354
> *Only a pair...  Might be able to track down another pair (or ask Saul, since he can smell truspokes from 8 miles away  :biggrin:  :rofl: )
> Also, anyone have a single 14x7 reversed?  Doesn't have to be show, but I don't want one that's beat to shit either
> *


might scoop that off u after the new year constriction going slow right now and workin on my coupe


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 08:40 AM~19271312
> *14x7`s
> *


koo, am looking for a nice clean set that will fit my monte with da skirts..


----------



## lowlowlow

A homeboy has a pair of 14x6 looks like truspokes, FWD, any interest? Worth maybe even keeping for the centers maybe?


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 8 2010, 11:10 AM~19271544
> *A homeboy has a pair of 14x6 looks like truspokes, FWD, any interest?  Worth maybe even keeping for the centers maybe?
> *


post a pic


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 01:36 AM~19270406
> *just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice!  thinking about runing these on the 76?  i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr.59.... These have gone down in value  You are now the second owner and that depreciates these wheels and with the repops out now even more..... I would say these wheels are worth about $25 each now..... when can I pick them up? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Pinchi Sammy Lmao!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 8 2010, 01:33 PM~19273596
> *Mr.59.... These have gone down in value   You are now the second owner and that depreciates these wheels and with the repops out now even more..... I would say these wheels are worth about $25 each now..... when can I pick them up?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol this isn't the 90's :biggrin: I always think about this cutty I could of gotting for$1500 with new or looked like new Tru's on 520 :uh: but I got the 5.0 on roadsters instead


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

forgot to say they where bolt ons....................................................


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 8 2010, 01:33 PM~19273596
> *Mr.59.... These have gone down in value   You are now the second owner and that depreciates these wheels and with the repops out now even more..... I would say these wheels are worth about $25 each now..... when can I pick them up?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't wheels have an expiration date? They're probably stale, I'd be glad to dispose of them properly and get them recycled and contribute to a greener tomorrow for our kids. :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 8 2010, 09:10 AM~19271544
> *A homeboy has a pair of 14x6 looks like truspokes, FWD, any interest?  Worth maybe even keeping for the centers maybe?
> *



Probably the matching pair to mine :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 8 2010, 02:33 PM~19273596
> *Mr.59.... These have gone down in value   You are now the second owner and that depreciates these wheels and with the repops out now even more..... I would say these wheels are worth about $25 each now..... when can I pick them up?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well, it least that`s pretty close to what i paid for them, so i`m not losing to much in 2nd hand value.
just the time i spent windexing them.
the 3 bars i already had in stock. i think i did okay for my $100.00


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 8 2010, 09:10 AM~19271544
> *A homeboy has a pair of 14x6 looks like truspokes, FWD, any interest?  Worth maybe even keeping for the centers maybe?
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 05:31 PM~19276126
> *well, it least that`s pretty close to what i paid for them, so i`m not losing to much in 2nd hand value.
> just the time i spent windexing them.
> the 3 bars i already had in stock. i think i did okay for my $100.00
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:  yezzir!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 05:31 PM~19276126
> *well, it least that`s pretty close to what i paid for them, so i`m not losing to much in 2nd hand value.
> just the time i spent windexing them.
> the 3 bars i already had in stock. i think i did okay for my $100.00
> *


WINDEXING!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SD72RIVI

*Tru=Spoke 3 bars for sale on ebay. *
Click link below:

TRU=SPOKE 3 BAR KNOCK OFFS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2010, 08:19 PM~19277390
> *WINDEXING!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes windex!
and i tiny bit of naval jelly


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 09:24 PM~19278832
> *yes windex!
> and i tiny bit of naval jelly
> *


just a smidge!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 04:31 PM~19276126
> *well, it least that`s pretty close to what i paid for them, so i`m not losing to much in 2nd hand value.
> just the time i spent windexing them.
> the 3 bars i already had in stock. i think i did okay for my $100.00
> *


 :wow: $100 well spent!


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2010, 10:56 PM~19279932
> *just a smidge!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


No Ryan I think is was a itsy bitsy


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 8 2010, 03:33 PM~19274766
> *Don't wheels have an expiration date?  They're probably stale, I'd be glad to dispose of them properly and get them recycled and contribute to a greener tomorrow for our kids. :biggrin:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :wave: Que Onda, Art. Y Q-Vo the rest of my TruSpoke Familia :wave:


----------



## lowlowlow

Any interest in these?



> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 8 2010, 05:52 PM~19276349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 8 2010, 07:52 PM~19276349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Dec 8 2010, 08:37 PM~19277615
> *Tru=Spoke 3 bars for sale on ebay.
> Click link below:
> 
> TRU=SPOKE 3 BAR KNOCK OFFS
> *


I PLACED A BID.


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:30 AM~19281294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget my truspokes homies 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my uncle's old ride he built.


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 01:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click and save. Man this is a awesome pic. :biggrin:


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 01:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og or repops?????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Hey i know those tru rays on that monte carlo  and those tru spoke hubs on those tru spokes


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 13 2010, 09:10 PM~19319820
> *og or repops?????
> *


Dose it matter? :uh:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 13 2010, 09:10 PM~19319820
> *og or repops?????
> *


Count the spokes


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 01:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS PICTURE
'


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 13 2010, 11:53 PM~19320861
> *Dose it matter? :uh:
> *


ya because if those are repops i dont really see any difference i wanna buy some 13x7


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 01:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck, thats a bad pic..............


----------



## SAUL

:0 6 TRUS FOR $30.00 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2109750690.html


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2010, 12:31 AM~19340608
> *:0  6 TRUS FOR $30.00 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2109750690.html
> *



Shit, I've got $30 for the centercaps (if there's 4) so someone would be getting the rims for free :biggrin:

Any takers???


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn... :wow: 


Wheel porn :worship:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 16 2010, 11:43 AM~19342047
> *Shit, I've got $30 for the centercaps (if there's 4) so someone would be getting the rims for free  :biggrin:
> 
> Any takers???
> *


buy the rims, keep the caps and send the wheels to me!lol


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 16 2010, 09:14 AM~19342265
> *buy the rims, keep the caps and send the wheels to me!lol
> *



Sac is kinda a drive from here, lol


Did you get those pics I sent you???


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 16 2010, 07:43 AM~19342047
> *Shit, I've got $30 for the centercaps (if there's 4) so someone would be getting the rims for free  :biggrin:
> 
> Any takers???
> *


I got two of those same knock offs N.O.S


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 16 2010, 12:17 PM~19342288
> *Sac is kinda a drive from here, lol
> Did you get those pics I sent you???
> *


nope


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2117664360.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2010, 01:42 PM~19353432
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2117664360.html
> *


 :0


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :wow:


----------



## bullet one

looking for some 3 bar og tru spokes knock offs, pm pic.s n price.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 18 2010, 01:09 PM~19360910
> *looking for some 3 bar og tru spokes knock offs, pm pic.s n price.
> *


i got 3


----------



## MR.59

poof! :wow:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 01:55 PM~19361556
> *here they are
> *


pm sent


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 16 2010, 01:29 PM~19344249
> *nope
> *



Sent you a pm too


----------



## jimmythepick

Can someone please tell me the bolt pattern for a 65 riviera. Looking for a set of tru spokes for one. dont know about spokes im used to stock wheels and big white walls.
Thanks!


----------



## 80sgroupemember

5 on 5


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 03:36 AM~19270406
> *just cleaned up the set of trus i bought over the summer. these are 1 owner, and were just a little dirty. chrome is super nice!  thinking about runing these on the 76?  i also have 3 extra 3 bar spinners, what are they worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOING TO MOUNT THESE ON 5.20`S SKINNYS
STILL NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN" THEM UP FOR THE 5X5 `76
THESE ARE OG 4.75


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 10:14 AM~19374729
> *GOING TO MOUNT THESE ON 5.20`S SKINNYS
> STILL NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN" THEM UP FOR THE 5X5 `76
> THESE ARE OG 4.75
> *


them are nice....


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2010, 08:31 PM~19205340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $130 shipped
> *


still for sale...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 20 2010, 11:20 AM~19374777
> *still for sale...
> *


CHEAP


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 20 2010, 10:20 AM~19374777
> *still for sale...
> *


Sorry they sold the first day i posted them i forgot to post up they were sold


----------



## 80sgroupemember

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 10:14 AM~19374729
> *GOING TO MOUNT THESE ON 5.20`S SKINNYS
> STILL NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN" THEM UP FOR THE 5X5 `76
> THESE ARE OG 4.75
> *


you will never tell use offset washers


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2010, 01:09 PM~19376091
> *Sorry they sold the first day i posted them i forgot to post up they were sold
> *


koo...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Dec 20 2010, 02:44 PM~19376427
> *you will never tell use offset washers
> *


WE`LL SEE.
IF I GET SWEATY ENOUGH, I`LL DO IT.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2010, 01:09 PM~19376091
> *Sorry they sold the first day i posted them i forgot to post up they were sold
> *


you got any clean tru's for sale...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 11:14 AM~19374729
> *GOING TO MOUNT THESE ON 5.20`S SKINNYS
> STILL NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN" THEM UP FOR THE 5X5 `76
> THESE ARE OG 4.75
> *


Why not get a set of adapters that go from 5/5 to 4/75 ?


----------



## MR.59

> Why not get a set of adapters that go from 5/5 to 4/75 ?
> [/quot
> they won`t fit with skirts.
> and run adapters for only 1/4 inch?
> i`d rather buy another set of rims 5x5


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 20 2010, 02:19 PM~19376687
> *you got any clean tru's for sale...
> *


HIT UP 79LINCOLN HE HAS A NICE SET WITH TIRES FOR SALE


----------



## lowrivi1967

tru spokes for a homie in Ariza


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus bennie... i know some people will hate on them being engraved.. but personally i think those are AMAZING..


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Dec 21 2010, 07:15 AM~19383303
> *tru spokes for a homie in Ariza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19380813
> *they won`t fit with skirts.
> and run  adapters for only 1/4 inch?
> i`d rather buy another set of rims 5x5
> *


True enough me I would not feel good about taking a file or die grinder to open the holes. And I also would worry if the chrome was fresh or super clean how would it far?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Dec 21 2010, 08:15 AM~19383303
> *tru spokes for a homie in Ariza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a fan of engraving but the wheels are gonna look bad as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 21 2010, 07:06 AM~19383513
> *jesus bennie... i know some people will hate on them being engraved.. but personally i think those are AMAZING..
> *


thanks bro,believe me I have a love affair for them TRU-s,eventually going to get me a set for my Rivi


----------



## xavierthexman

Merry X-Mas to the TRU Family!


----------



## caddydaddy505

MAN THAT ENGRAVING IS FUCKN NICE!!!!WHATS THAT HITTN FOR$$$?


----------



## touchdowntodd

merry xmas to teh TRU lovers..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2010, 08:51 AM~19410060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 24 2010, 07:54 AM~19410072
> *HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! :biggrin:
> *


merry xmas! and a safe one at that.  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MEERY CHRISTMAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## lowrivi1967




----------



## 65ss

not mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14x7-REVERS...=item3cb39bc145


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Dec 25 2010, 05:25 PM~19419472
> *not mine
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14x7-REVERS...=item3cb39bc145
> *


LOOK CLOSE, ALL DULL DISHES AND SPOKES :wow: 
500.00? :wow:


----------



## MR.59




----------



## elnutty

anyone have some clean 14x7 rev tru=spokes for sale ????


----------



## OLDTIME47

LOOKING FOR A SET OF TRU=SPOKES TO RESTORE. ANYONE?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 28 2010, 04:59 PM~19442367
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF TRU=SPOKES  TO RESTORE. ANYONE?
> *


 PM Sent


----------



## elnutty

I got cash for some clean 14x7 rev truspokes or Tru rays


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

figured id put these here. 13" skinny 5.20s. not mine

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/2136121778.html


----------



## SUPREME69

14" single 5.20

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-20-14-Pre...s-/160523646717


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 1 2011, 07:17 PM~19476527
> *14" single 5.20
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-20-14-Pre...s-/160523646717
> *


i just clicked it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
lets see how nice it is


----------



## MR.59

:angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

damn someone bought it that fast?


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Dec 21 2010, 07:15 AM~19383303
> *tru spokes for a homie in Ariza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19477486
> *damn someone bought it that fast?
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 2 2011, 11:12 AM~19481643
> *i did :biggrin:
> *



must of been a very nice tire :biggrin:


----------



## elnutty

I love when I have money to buy wheels nothing is for sale !!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 2 2011, 04:35 PM~19483771
> *I love when I have money to buy wheels nothing is for sale !!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19483771
> *I love when I have money to buy wheels nothing is for sale !!!
> *


YOU NEED TO PUT OUT THERE HOW MUCH YOUR WILLING TO SPEND.
IT MIGHT CHANGE SOMESOMES MIND ON HOLDING ON TO "THAT EXTRA SET"


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by elnutty+Jan 2 2011, 04:35 PM~19483771-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love when I have money to buy wheels nothing is for sale !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Jan 2 2011, 05:33 PM~19484229
> *YOU NEED TO PUT OUT THERE HOW MUCH YOUR WILLING TO SPEND.
> IT MIGHT CHANGE SOMESOMES MIND ON HOLDING ON TO "THAT EXTRA SET"
> *



Yup... EVERYTHING is for sale _for the right price_ 







or the right trade :rofl:


----------



## elnutty

Money is not a problem Im looking for nice original wheels nothing
Restored !!


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 2 2011, 07:23 PM~19485165
> *Money is not a problem Im looking for nice original wheels nothing
> Restored !!
> *


PM Sent


----------



## undr8ed

Naturally, I sold a set of caps off and should've kept one 


I need a single cap, black tru design, don't care if it's plastic, beat, whatever... Just that the sticker is good... I'm going to use it as a horn button...

I sold a set of 5 nos ones for (what I feel) was a very good price... Hopefully I'll get some tru=karma :biggrin:

Thanks


----------



## CROWDS91

what does it cost to have a set of 14X7 tru spoke completely redone?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 3 2011, 12:20 PM~19491013
> *what does it cost to have a set of 14X7 tru spoke completely redone?
> *



starting at $200 a wheel using all new CHINA outers, spokes and nipples (LIL wire wheel Avertisers) all the way up to $450 a wheel using original salvaged parts (through Tru=Spoke)


----------



## sand1

only 1 14x7 tru spoke wheel good for a spare 50$


----------



## ricardo408

I found this.. maybe someone is intrested 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2137998749.html


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Dec 21 2010, 07:15 AM~19383303
> *tru spokes for a homie in Ariza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass wheels kant wait to see how the kar going to look.


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575999


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 06:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick as hell homie...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice Perry...dont get no better!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19543331
> *looks sick as hell homie...
> *


THANKS! STILL HAVE TO DECIDE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN TM UP"SO THEY CAN FIT MY 76.
NO THESE ARE SMALLER CHEVY PATTEN


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19544367
> *Nice Perry...dont get no better!!
> *


THESE ARE PETTY NICE SHAPE. I WAS PLEASANTLY SURPRISED.


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 06:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 09:56 PM~19544375
> *THANKS! STILL HAVE TO DECIDE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN TM UP"SO THEY CAN FIT MY 76.
> NO THESE ARE SMALLER CHEVY PATTEN
> *


OPEN THEM UP ONCE YOU PUT THEM ON U WONT BE ABLE TO TELL THAT THEY WERE GRINDED DOWN YOUR WALSHER WILL COVER IT


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket on those if you dont open them up.


----------



## MR.59

:wow:


> whats the ticket on those if you dont open them up.
> [/quote
> :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 06:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAMN I LOVE TRUS AN 520S


----------



## 80sgroupemember

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 09:56 PM~19544375
> *THANKS! STILL HAVE TO DECIDE IF I`M GOING TO "OPEN TM UP"SO THEY CAN FIT MY 76.
> NO THESE ARE SMALLER CHEVY PATTEN
> *


just do it


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Jan 9 2011, 01:04 AM~19545414
> *just do it
> *


IT`S LEANING THAT WAY. :wow:


----------



## 62ssrag

> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> whats the ticket on those if you dont open them up.
> [/quote
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> got some family in rite now from mexico when they split i would like to go look at them i'll hit you up then(next weekend).
Click to expand...


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 06:55 PM~19542902
> *MOUNTED THESE UP TODAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are clean homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Jan 9 2011, 10:13 AM~19546672
> *got some family in rite now from mexico when they split i would like to go look at them i'll hit you up then(next weekend).
> *


these wheel are going on a car


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 9 2011, 01:22 PM~19548177
> *these wheel are going on a car
> *


yup, my car :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542902
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Jan 9 2011, 12:04 AM~19545414
> *just do it
> *





DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! :wow: 

the 76 will thank you perry


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19545565
> *IT`S LEANING THAT WAY.  :wow:
> *


I can hold them for you untill you decide! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 9 2011, 08:48 PM~19550740
> *I can hold them for you untill you decide!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 10:53 PM~19544910
> *OPEN THEM UP ONCE YOU PUT THEM ON U WONT BE ABLE TO TELL THAT THEY WERE GRINDED DOWN YOUR WALSHER WILL COVER IT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## undr8ed

I've toyed and toyed with seeing if you wanna trade (since mine will be going onto a smaller pattern car...)


I say do it tho :biggrin:
(that way, I still have a second set that fits big patterns, lol)


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 11 2011, 09:57 AM~19565105
> *I've toyed and toyed with seeing if you wanna trade (since mine will be going onto a smaller pattern car...)
> I say do it tho  :biggrin:
> (that way, I still have a second set that fits big patterns, lol)
> *


i have no interest in trading these off,
i would set these aside, and get another set that would fit the bigger pattern


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 11 2011, 11:07 AM~19566033
> *i have no interest in trading these off,
> i would set these aside, and get another set that would fit the bigger pattern
> *


Can't have enough tru's sitting around  

:biggrin:



(and the ones I was thinking on trading are about as clean a used set as you can get... I was super surprised when I saw them at the price :rofl: )


----------



## 80sgroupemember

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 11 2011, 11:23 AM~19566132
> *Can't have enough tru's sitting around
> 
> :biggrin:
> (and the ones I was thinking on trading are about as clean a used set as you can get...  I was super surprised when I saw them at the price  :rofl: )
> *


amen


----------



## 66 fleetwood

what would happen if you try to ride a rim that has a few loose spokes? :0 i refuse to put my stocks back on!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 12 2011, 08:48 PM~19579547
> *what would happen if you try to ride a rim that has a few loose spokes? :0  i refuse to put my stocks back on!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You would end up with broken spokes in time I'm sure.


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 12 2011, 07:53 PM~19579602
> *You would end up with broken spokes in time I'm sure.
> *


as long as they stay on so i can keep ridin i just gotta make it to an event this weekend then im gettin a new rim


----------



## 66 fleetwood




----------



## SAUL

NEW ADDITION TO THE STASH A SET OF 4 TRU SPOKES HERE IS ONE OF THEM


----------



## 65ss

when can i pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590624
> *NEW ADDITION TO THE STASH A SET OF 4 TRU SPOKES HERE IS ONE OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you find them?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 13 2011, 08:13 PM~19590662
> *where did you find them?
> *


These were mine before if u look in the 1st page of this topic you will see them mounted on 5.20s and 3 bar spinners a friend of mine had them and he passed them back to me :biggrin:


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590624
> *NEW ADDITION TO THE STASH A SET OF 4 TRU SPOKES HERE IS ONE OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man Saul you dont even have to try to get the TRU's they just fall in your lap :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2007, 08:22 PM~7167452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
you mean these!


----------



## SAUL

THOSE ARE THE ONES :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

that explains the rocket sale :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/2151823305.html :0


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 14 2011, 01:00 AM~19593739
> *THOSE ARE THE ONES :cheesy:
> *


Are they for sale?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 14 2011, 01:51 PM~19597215
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/2151823305.html :0
> *


will you ship them thangs homie?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 14 2011, 01:16 PM~19597007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Jan 14 2011, 12:16 PM~19597007-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 14 2011, 04:33 PM~19598959
> *HELL YEAH!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*X10*


----------



## SAUL

The 4th one is in the dip it should be out later then i will post pics of all 4


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 01:22 PM~19605745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th one is in the dip it should be out later then i will post pics of all 4
> *


THE DIP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 14 2011, 01:16 PM~19597007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
Hellz yea!


----------



## SAUL

$500 O.B.O 14X7 FOR 5 ON 5 OR 5 ON 4 3/4 THEY COME WITH LUGNUTS AND WALSHERS TOO


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19607475
> *$500 O.B.O 14X7 FOR 5 ON 5 OR 5 ON 4 3/4 THEY COME WITH LUGNUTS AND WALSHERS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19607507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow very nice  :wow:


----------



## SAUL

SEAL IS NICE AND GREEN THE WHEELS ARE DATED 1979 O.G SPACERS ARE BOLTED ON THEY DONT LEAK AT ALL


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19607475
> *$500 O.B.O 14X7 FOR 5 ON 5 OR 5 ON 4 3/4 THEY COME WITH LUGNUTS AND WALSHERS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal should go quick


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19607531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jan 15 2011, 06:39 PM~19607538
> *Good deal should go quick
> *


LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19607475
> *$500 O.B.O 14X7 FOR 5 ON 5 OR 5 ON 4 3/4 THEY COME WITH LUGNUTS AND WALSHERS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn these are nice. Reverse or standard?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 15 2011, 06:45 PM~19607578
> *Damn these are nice. Reverse or standard?
> *


REVERSE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

CALL YOU IN A WHILE


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:46 PM~19607581
> *REVERSE
> *


Damn  Good luck on the sale though I dont think youll need any luck.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 15 2011, 06:48 PM~19607594
> *Damn    Good luck on the sale though I dont think youll need any luck.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 15 2011, 06:48 PM~19607591
> *CALL YOU IN A WHILE
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 07:38 PM~19607531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL IS NICE AND GREEN THE WHEELS ARE DATED 1979 O.G SPACERS ARE BOLTED ON THEY DONT LEAK AT ALL
> *


nice! and these will fit the 76 too! :wow: :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

ANYONE GOING TO POMONA? ILL BE OUT THERE BROWSING.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 15 2011, 06:48 PM~19607591
> *CALL YOU IN A WHILE
> *


 :wow: 


do it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 08:11 PM~19608151
> *:wow:
> do it
> *


YOUR A BAD INFLUENCE!!


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 07:30 PM~19607475
> *$500 O.B.O 14X7 FOR 5 ON 5 OR 5 ON 4 3/4 THEY COME WITH LUGNUTS AND WALSHERS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will u ship? If so how much shipped to 77506? No BS cash in hand!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 15 2011, 10:02 PM~19609137
> *Will u ship? If so how much shipped to 77506? No BS cash in hand!
> *


I CAN SHIP I HAVE SOME PEOPLE LINED UP THAT WANT TO C THEM I WILL POST UP TOMORROW IF THEY SOLD


----------



## hoppin62

:angry:


----------



## Justin-Az

Do they make a tru spoke thatll fit a wide track pontiac (66 Catalina) that cant run reversed?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 15 2011, 07:50 PM~19607996
> *ANYONE GOING TO POMONA? ILL BE OUT THERE BROWSING.
> *


ME I WILL BE WEARING MY CLUB SHIRT FORGIVEN CAR CLUB.SEE YA THERE TODAY HOMIE


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 11:14 PM~19609230
> *I CAN SHIP I HAVE SOME PEOPLE LINED UP THAT WANT TO C THEM I WILL POST UP TOMORROW IF THEY SOLD
> *


Ok. If not sold then lmk & I'll send the $ bro!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19607574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sell them thangs saul? you know i've been waiting for the right set to come along.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 16 2011, 02:38 AM~19610442
> *ME I WILL BE WEARING MY CLUB SHIRT FORGIVEN CAR CLUB.SEE YA THERE TODAY HOMIE
> *



didnt see you out there. there wasnt much out there at all. picked up a black donut, some tru spoke caps the push in type with the blue sticker.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2011, 09:22 PM~19615888
> *didnt see you out there. there wasnt much out there at all. picked up a black donut, some tru spoke caps the push in type with the bluae sticker.
> *


Supreme did u c those 15" classics and the 14" rockets i seen a black donut the guy selling it was by the fence he was asking $100 for it was that the one u bought


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2011, 09:22 PM~19615888
> *didnt see you out there. there wasnt much out there at all. picked up a black donut, some tru spoke caps the push in type with the blue sticker.
> *


i saw that black donut but past it .you got it from steve.white guy for $40 right.yup there wasn't much.we left around 10:30 back home.next time homie


----------



## servant of christ

what up saul :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 09:18 PM~19616405
> *Supreme did u c those 15" classics and the 14" rockets i seen a black donut the guy selling it was by the fence he was asking $100 for it was that the one u bought
> *


I was gonna ask the guy with the classics if he would sell the caps. But doubt he would so I didn't bother. That's the black donut I got. it's for sale, I don't need another one. There was also some rays with two caps. I offered $20 for caps but dude wanted more. So I passed, your boy lumberjack got all sad cause I walked right passed him. Guess he still thinks I owe him something. 



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 16 2011, 09:20 PM~19616430
> *i saw that black donut but past it .you got it from steve.white guy for $40 right.yup there wasn't much.we left around 10:30 back home.next time homie
> *


damn they must of hacked up the price then cause I paid a little more. It's cool though. I'm listing it for sale on here.


----------



## centralvalley209

Anyone need 4 lug tru spokes?


----------



## xavierthexman

Did these SALE? Good deal. Someone grab these before I do. Need a set for the '58 I keep dreaming about. lol I know I'm dreaming but it's nice to dream.



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19607507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

wheels are pending


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2011, 11:03 PM~19626000
> *wheels are pending
> *


it should be who shows up with cash 1st


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19626051
> *it should be who shows up with cash 1st
> *


 :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19626051
> *it should be who shows up with cash 1st
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2011, 10:47 PM~19626507
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Let me know! 

:biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## budgetperf72

Cash in hand.. let me know..


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19626051
> *it should be who shows up with cash 1st
> *


if that's the case i'll pay pal the cash ASAP... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 18 2011, 02:38 AM~19627647
> *if that's the case i'll pay pal the cash ASAP... :biggrin:
> *



So you got them? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

The TRUS sold :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2011, 03:46 PM~19641600
> *The TRUS sold :cheesy:
> *












No more colorbar hookups for you sir! Full price now! :cheesy:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2011, 06:31 PM~19643140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more colorbar hookups for you sir! Full price now!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: 























:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2011, 07:31 PM~19643140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more colorbar hookups for you sir! Full price now!  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2011, 07:31 PM~19643140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more colorbar hookups for you sir! Full price now!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## latincruiser

LOOKING FOR (2) MORE CRAGAR TRU SPOKES 14x6 or 14x7's 4.75 Pattern. Let me know what have.


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

...GOT A QUESTION ..ANY NEW SET"S....I KNOW THEY ARE REPRODUCING THEM NOW...JUST HAVENT SEEN ANY FOR SALE....???


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 19 2011, 10:17 PM~19644395
> *...GOT A QUESTION ..ANY NEW SET"S....I KNOW THEY ARE REPRODUCING THEM NOW...JUST HAVENT SEEN ANY FOR SALE....???
> *


i`m sure if you call them up they`ll sell you a set.


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 19 2011, 11:07 PM~19644917
> *i`m sure if you call them up they`ll sell you a set.
> *


 :biggrin: ....I KNOW THAT BRO..!!....JUST LOOKING FOR A BETTER DEAL THAN $1600.00 PLUS SHIPPING .... :wow:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2011, 06:43 PM~19643271
> *:happysad:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by latincruiser_@Jan 19 2011, 09:00 PM~19644231
> *LOOKING FOR (2) MORE CRAGAR TRU SPOKES 14x6 or 14x7's  4.75 Pattern. Let me know what have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE WOULD LOOK NICE AFTER A BATH IN THE DIP :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 19 2011, 04:42 PM~19641577
> *So you got them?  :biggrin:
> *


i wish homie...


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19645293
> *:biggrin: ....I KNOW THAT BRO..!!....JUST LOOKING FOR A BETTER DEAL THAN $1600.00 PLUS SHIPPING .... :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: BUY A OLD SET FOR $100-$300 AND RESTORE NEW FOR UNDER $1000 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 20 2011, 03:36 PM~19651415
> *:uh:  :uh: BUY A OLD SET FOR $100-$300 AND RESTORE NEW FOR UNDER $1000 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes:

a friend of mine just dropped a set of 5 tru spokes to get restored for under $1,000


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19652162
> *:yes:
> 
> a friend of mine just dropped a set of 5 tru spokes to get restored for under $1,000
> *


Where is he getting the job done at? I know of maybe 3-4 people that can do them, JD, the place in Bell Gardens, a guy in Norcal and I'm missing one I think. 

--Turri.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 20 2011, 05:27 PM~19652415
> *Where is he getting the job done at?  I know of maybe 3-4 people that can do them, JD, the place in Bell Gardens, a guy in Norcal and I'm missing one I think.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


There's also a dude in la mirada, behind the old zenith warehouse...my went through a guy out here in Anaheim who use to own crystal wire wheels and now just builds wheels out of his house


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 16 2011, 12:03 AM~19609956
> *Do they make a tru spoke thatll fit a wide track pontiac (66 Catalina) that cant run reversed?
> *


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 20 2011, 07:52 PM~19653865
> *There's also a dude in la mirada, behind the old zenith warehouse...my went through a guy out here in Anaheim who use to own crystal wire wheels and now just builds wheels out of his house
> *


Cheque?

--Turri.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 20 2011, 09:03 PM~19654685
> *Cheque?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Yea


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 20 2011, 09:03 PM~19654685
> *Cheque?
> 
> --Turri.
> *



mrs. cheque :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

TTT


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Early Dec.2010.....Hey I know both those cars!!! What's up Xavier!!! Rolling on Tru's is the only way.!!!
Catch you at the next menudo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

DO YOU VATOS KNOW IF THESE ARE TRU SPOKES A VATO IS SELLING THEM ON CRAIGSLIST OR IS HE JUST BULLSHITING


----------



## SAUL

THOSE ARE ULTRA WIRE WHEELS NOT TRUS


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19707346
> *THOSE ARE ULTRA WIRE WHEELS NOT TRUS
> *


are they any good what could they go for now days


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 26 2011, 09:16 PM~19707493
> *are they any good what could they go for now days
> *


how much is he asking for them?


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 26 2011, 08:16 PM~19707493
> *are they any good what could they go for now days
> *


Junk for a daily maybe


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 16 2011, 12:03 AM~19609956
> *Do they make a tru spoke thatll fit a wide track pontiac (66 Catalina) that cant run reversed?
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

justin i dont think so homie...

u could probably fit 14x6 reverses if you got some, but those are hard to find, unless you have em made like someone i know lol

wanna buy mine?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 08:01 AM~19711481
> *
> *



Yes, you can get standard offest and fwd as well...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 27 2011, 01:15 PM~19713358
> *Yes, you can get standard offest and fwd as well...
> *


I'd take the time and figure out how to run reverses wheels standards and fwd :thumbsdown:


----------



## touchdowntodd

exactly.. id rather 14x6 reverse than standards... 

he has standard supremes now that have a 3.5" backspace, so im willing to bet he can fit 14x6 reverse with a 2" backspace


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 27 2011, 02:01 PM~19714276
> *I'd take the time and figure out how to run reverses wheels standards and fwd :thumbsdown:
> *


I agree, I may end uop shortening the rear end by few inches on each side so I can run reverses on my Pontiac though I met a guy recently that builds spoke wheels who said he can make a set of reverse spokes that will fit in my widetrack pontiac.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 27 2011, 12:39 AM~19710405
> *how much is he asking for them?
> *


hes asking 200 for them foos crazy


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 06:42 PM~19715989
> *I agree, I may end uop shortening the rear end by few inches on each side so I can run reverses on my Pontiac though I met a guy recently that builds spoke wheels who said he can make a set of reverse spokes that will fit in my widetrack pontiac.
> *


That's the shit thing about them ponchos you really got to work on getting wheels in there. Have you looked at doing a rear end swap? The glasshouse guys do it alot I can not see why a shorter rear end say out of a g-body would not fit. If you ever hit up a pick and pull take a tape and see what would work as it would save some coin.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 27 2011, 03:51 PM~19714734
> *exactly.. id rather 14x6 reverse than standards...
> 
> he has standard supremes now that have a 3.5" backspace, so im willing to bet he can fit 14x6 reverse with a 2" backspace
> *


Tru that. But who has a set of 6's that he would be able to try before pulling the trigger and buying a set.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 16 2011, 12:03 AM~19609956
> *Do they make a tru spoke thatll fit a wide track pontiac (66 Catalina) that cant run reversed?
> *


MAYBE THESE http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2181805567.html


----------



## centralvalley209

I'll be at the turlock swap meet in the morning if anyone is interested in these







Pm me for my number. I got a shipping quote for someone on here but my computer crashed lost alot of my info hit me back if you see this.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 27 2011, 08:07 PM~19717327
> *That's the shit thing about them ponchos you really got to work on getting wheels in there. Have you looked at doing a rear end swap? The glasshouse guys do it alot I can not see why a shorter rear end say out of a g-body would not fit. If you ever hit up a pick and pull take a tape and see what would work as it would save some coin.
> *


Yeah it is hard to fit wheels on the Pontiac as hardly nothing will fit. Out of curiosity if a 14x6 reverse china fits then a 14x6 Tru Sopoke would fit also? I ask as I think I can find a 14x6 China to try out.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19607527
> *wow very nice   :wow:
> *


*whats new Danny?Im going to grab the wheel manana,we have been really busy.......*


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:28 AM~19727791
> *Yeah it is hard to fit wheels on the Pontiac as hardly nothing will fit. Out of curiosity if a 14x6 reverse china fits then a 14x6 Tru Sopoke would fit also? I ask as I think I can find a 14x6 China to try out.
> *


I think the 14x6 china fits at stock height. A friend has a rag and they just fit but if it was lifted I think he would be up shit creak. Good luck on your search.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 03:22 PM~19605745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th one is in the dip it should be out later then i will post pics of all 4
> *


may I ask what the dip is made of. hno:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 28 2011, 11:47 PM~19727969
> *whats new Danny?Im going to grab the wheel manana,we have been really busy.......
> *


. kool Jaime just let me know :biggrin: just been gettin things done on the monte.


----------



## Slo-ride

I've gotta question.....

So how much will a set of used 14x6 Trus (with a 4-lug pattern) set me back ? 
Thanks for helping. :biggrin: 
Ric


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jan 29 2011, 12:41 PM~19730559
> *I've gotta question.....
> 
> So how much will a set of used 14x6 Trus (with a 4-lug pattern) set me back ?
> Thanks for helping. :biggrin:
> Ric
> *


I knew where some were if your still interested?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jan 29 2011, 12:41 PM~19730559
> *I've gotta question.....
> 
> So how much will a set of used 14x6 Trus (with a 4-lug pattern) set me back ?
> Thanks for helping. :biggrin:
> Ric
> *


here u go 4 lugs dude wants $30 for all 4 :0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2179872384.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jan 29 2011, 02:20 PM~19731478
> *I knew where some were if your still interested?
> *



did your wheels sell fast? i only seen two sets out there. i scored 3-3 bars for $20 and some donut caps for $5. thats all i seen. some guy had some nos dounts for $100.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 29 2011, 05:41 AM~19728931
> *may I ask what the dip is made of.  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2011, 07:57 PM~19733123
> *did your wheels sell fast? i only seen two sets out there. i scored 3-3 bars for $20 and some donut caps for $5. thats all i seen. some guy had some nos dounts for $100.
> *


I didn't take out of the truck too busy looking around. I saw a stack 14x7s six of them the guy said they were sold, so I asked how much 40 bucks wtf


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2011, 07:55 PM~19733108
> *here u go 4 lugs dude wants $30 for all 4 :0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2179872384.html
> *


someone grab them for the guy :0


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 16 2011, 12:03 AM~19609956
> *Do they make a tru spoke thatll fit a wide track pontiac (66 Catalina) that cant run reversed?
> *


i will be running 14x6 standard trus on my 65 catalina


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2011, 07:57 PM~19733123
> *did your wheels sell fast? i only seen two sets out there. i scored 3-3 bars for $20 and some donut caps for $5. thats all i seen. some guy had some nos dounts for $100.
> *


:wow: the donuts in the plastic bag???


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2011, 07:57 PM~19733123
> *did your wheels sell fast? i only seen two sets out there. i scored 3-3 bars for $20 and some donut caps for $5. thats all i seen. some guy had some nos dounts for $100.
> *


WHATS UP SUPREME69.SAY HOMIE I GOT SOME N.O.S DOUNUTS FOR SALE IF INTURESTED .$75.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jan 29 2011, 11:41 AM~19730559
> *I've gotta question.....
> 
> So how much will a set of used 14x6 Trus (with a 4-lug pattern) set me back ?
> Thanks for helping. :biggrin:
> Ric
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 30 2011, 12:41 AM~19735538
> *WHATS UP SUPREME69.SAY HOMIE I GOT SOME N.O.S DOUNUTS FOR SALE IF INTURESTED .$75.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take them, PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 30 2011, 12:26 AM~19735480
> *:wow: the donuts in the plastic bag???
> *


these were along the fenceline by the car shop guys. in a case. he had the boxes for them also. i picked up the donuts from some guy selling bomb parts next to mike ramos. i got the 3 bars from the chino who use to bring a blue 67 impala wagon.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 PM~19726978
> *I'll be at the turlock swap meet in the morning if anyone is interested in these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me for my number. I got a shipping quote for someone on here but my computer crashed lost alot of my info hit me back if you see this.
> *


that might have been me you got the quote for....
did they sell @ the swap meet? what you asking for them?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 30 2011, 12:41 AM~19735538
> *WHATS UP SUPREME69.SAY HOMIE I GOT SOME N.O.S DOUNUTS FOR SALE IF INTURESTED .$75.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna pass homie, after a few months off im back in the gym. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 30 2011, 12:13 AM~19735225
> *i will be running 14x6 standard trus on my 65 catalina
> *


Post some pics when you get them on, Im building a 66 Catalina at current time and want to run TRUs as well. Did they make a 5x5 pattern for us?


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 30 2011, 10:11 PM~19742163
> *Post some pics when you get them on, Im building a 66 Catalina at current time and want to run TRUs as well. Did they make a 5x5 pattern for us?
> *


thats the one thing i am not sure about...i am going to try the wheels on tomorrow


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2011, 01:52 PM~19737729
> *these were along the fenceline by the car shop guys. in a case. he had the boxes for them also. i picked up the donuts from some guy selling bomb parts next to mike ramos. i got the 3 bars from the chino who use to bring a blue 67 impala wagon.
> *


i got the ones in the plastic baggie n.o.s. no boxes $12 they had 2 sets of standards for 100 that i seen


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 31 2011, 12:48 AM~19743492
> *thats the one thing i am not sure about...i am going to try the wheels on tomorrow
> *


The add below says 5x5 so if its right then I guess we can run them on our Pontiacs. 

http://detroit.ebayclassifieds.com/parts-a...els/?ad=8493631


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:19 PM~19121245
> *DAVE THIS IS THE WAY WE USE TOO TEST THE QUALITY AND SAFETY OF THE 45 SPOKE RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAVE I bet the 45 spoke TRU SPOKE wheel test passed along with the 2 ply premium sportway tires :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0   :wow:


----------



## ferns213

I got 1 ko for sale. I'm taking offers, so call or txt me
213-281-1784 don't pm me cause I rarely log on.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 31 2011, 09:27 AM~19744358
> *DAVE I bet the 45 spoke TRU SPOKE wheel test passed along with the 2 ply premium sportway tires  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0      :wow:
> *


THE ORIGINAL TIRES ARE A 4 PLY TIRE
THE CHOKER RE-POPS WERE A 2 PLY


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 31 2011, 01:44 PM~19746696
> *THE ORIGINAL TIRES ARE A 4 PLY TIRE
> THE CHOKER RE-POPS WERE A 2 PLY
> *


Even better for the test :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 31 2011, 12:48 AM~19743492
> *thats the one thing i am not sure about...i am going to try the wheels on tomorrow
> *


How did the fitment go?


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590624
> *NEW ADDITION TO THE STASH A SET OF 4 TRU SPOKES HERE IS ONE OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone have a set of these dome caps? :happysad:


----------



## SUPREME69

i got these caps for sale if anyone is interested. they are nos and i only have 2 of the stickers for them.


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone know if TRU made spokes in 14x6 Standard with a 5x5 bolt pattern?


----------



## SUPREME69

a black donut steering wheel i got for sale.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19751388


----------



## sleepyg602

hey all just curious on a price of tru classics? i own a 66 impala n dont wanna run chinas on it i wanna cruise on 520's n tru classics/ tru spokes pm me with info on where i may aquire them n price id appreciate it thanks...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 29 2011, 12:29 PM~19730503
> *. kool Jaime just let me know  :biggrin: just been gettin things done on the monte.
> *


*wheel went out today/Let me know when you get the quote on the shipping for the door.*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*ok fellas,I will be heading out to score more Tru Ray decals with in the next month.Get your funds in order and DONT pm me till I post on here.For those that PM'd me in the past and the homies,you got 1st shot............*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 1 2011, 01:45 AM~19754061
> *ok fellas,I will be heading out to score more Tru Ray decals with in the next month.Get your funds in order and DONT pm me till I post on here.For those that PM'd me in the past and the homies,you got 1st shot............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 31 2011, 07:50 PM~19751119
> *anyone have a set of these dome caps? :happysad:*


PM sent


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 31 2011, 09:04 PM~19751313
> *i got these caps for sale if anyone is interested. they are nos and i only have 2 of the stickers for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Would you sell just one of the stickers? I need a sick horn button for this thing I'm working on


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 1 2011, 08:12 AM~19755264
> *Would you sell just one of the stickers?  I need a sick horn button for this thing I'm working on
> *



for $65 you can have 2 stickers, then you can throw away the caps :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ebay got some knock offs


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 1 2011, 01:17 PM~19757011
> *for $65 you can have 2 stickers, then you can throw away the caps :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












:thumbsdown:


----------



## Firecracker

Are these tru spokes or not?

Also, they are 15x8. Will they work on my 62 impala? The guy said that they are the same backspace as a corvette rallie wheel


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Feb 1 2011, 05:40 PM~19758723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these tru spokes or not?
> 
> Also, they are 15x8.  Will they work on my 62 impala?  The guy said that they are the same backspace as a corvette rallie wheel
> *


 :wow:


----------



## undr8ed

Yeah, if the bolt pattern works...

I've got a couple 40 spokes in the garage, if you need a spare...


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 1 2011, 07:46 PM~19759373
> *Yeah, if the bolt pattern works...
> 
> I've got a couple 40 spokes in the garage, if you need a spare...
> *


The bolt pattern is right. they won't be too wide? What size tire would i need to run?


----------



## JustCruisin

Starting the refurbishing of my Trus..


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19751119
> *anyone have a set of these dome caps? :happysad:
> *


pm'd


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19759505
> *pm'd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 1 2011, 10:06 PM~19760238
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 31 2011, 08:50 PM~19751119
> *anyone have a set of these dome caps? :happysad:
> *


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2172581556.html


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 1 2011, 01:41 AM~19754033
> *wheel went out today/Let me know when you get the quote on the shipping for the door.
> *


yezzir! thanks and will do! :biggrin: and stickers :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 2 2011, 09:06 PM~19772421
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2172581556.html
> *


thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy

GONE .


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Feb 5 2011, 08:58 AM~19794162
> *wont be using these .  thought maybe someone might need them.
> 
> FREE + shipping or local pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



payment sent, thanks homie


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 5 2011, 10:41 AM~19794636
> *payment sent, thanks homie
> *



 thx todd . sent out today priority mail.


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homie, MUCH appreciated


----------



## JustCruisin

GOt my Trus opened up today.. die grinder and some time, and now they'll fit on my Glasshouse..  








Then Clean em up with the spray...


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice can't wait to see them on the glasshouse


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 7 2011, 12:13 AM~19806384
> *nice can't wait to see them on the glasshouse
> *


me to


----------



## 65ss

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 8 2011, 02:13 AM~19816162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 8 2011, 02:13 AM~19816162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

hate to do it but i got 40 spoke hubs and 45 spoke hubs if any body is lookin for some to be redone cut the spokes off send hubs throw away lip


----------



## Dressed2Impress

aight fellas just came up on some tru's thanks to the homie centralvalley209, can't wait till they arrive... 
now what kind of spacers and lugs do i need to mount them bitches?
I know its already been said on here but i'm too lazy to look thru the thread to figure it out....

hey Saul what you be usin to clean all the years of dirt and rust on them again?

thanks in advance....










any one got some caps or spinners up for sale?


----------



## centralvalley209

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:32 PM~19847410
> *aight fellas just came up on some tru's thanks to the homie centralvalley209, can't wait till they arrive...
> now what kind of spacers and lugs do i need to mount them bitches?
> I know its already been said on here but i'm too lazy to look thru the thread to figure it out....
> 
> hey Saul what you be usin to clean all the years of dirt and rust on them again?
> 
> thanks in advance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got some caps or spinners up for sale?
> *


I worked on a couple rims for a few they are cleaning up look around on the forum see what people use to clean them and what works best for you. Packed ready to go


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:32 PM~19847410
> *aight fellas just came up on some tru's thanks to the homie centralvalley209, can't wait till they arrive...
> now what kind of spacers and lugs do i need to mount them bitches?
> I know its already been said on here but i'm too lazy to look thru the thread to figure it out....
> 
> hey Saul what you be usin to clean all the years of dirt and rust on them again?
> 
> thanks in advance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got some caps or spinners up for sale?
> *


PM sent


----------



## undr8ed

Personally, I prefer eagle one wire wheel cleaner... Spray on, agitate with a nylon bristle brush, and pressure wash off...

Most the grime you'll find is just old brake dust


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19759505
> *pm'd
> *


Thanks for everything Anthony pleasure doing business with you! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 12 2011, 05:52 PM~19853153
> *Thanks for everything Anthony pleasure doing business with you! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Danny, pics when you put them on!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 12 2011, 02:59 PM~19853171
> *Thank you Danny, pics when you put them on!
> *


yessir! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925

got five 14x7 trues that are really bad as u can see from the pics ,also have some adapters ,knock offs and spacers if anybody needs them let me know selling them cheap make me an offer local pic up only on rims shipping seems like alote of work


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2011, 09:47 PM~19849233
> *PM sent
> *


what would it cost me for that info to? my rays and 45 spoke needs a bath in it also! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 12 2011, 07:24 PM~19854324
> *what would it cost me for that info to? my rays and 45 spoke needs a bath in it also! :biggrin:
> *


forwarded...

hope you don't mind that i did Saul.... :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 12 2011, 08:23 PM~19854667
> *forwarded...
> 
> hope you don't mind that i did Saul.... :biggrin:
> *


secret is safe with me! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 12 2011, 09:07 PM~19854932
> *secret is safe with me! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

Not at all


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65riviera_@Feb 12 2011, 06:45 PM~19854109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got five 14x7 trues that are really bad as u can see from the pics ,also have some adapters ,knock offs and spacers if anybody needs them let me know selling them cheap make me an offer local pic up only on rims shipping seems like alote of work
> *


Do all 5 look the same


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 12 2011, 07:23 PM~19854667
> *forwarded...
> 
> hope you don't mind that i did Saul.... :biggrin:
> *


*CAN I GET THAT INFO TO NEED TO CLEAN MY TO THNAKS...*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## CCC925

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2011, 11:09 PM~19856218
> *Do all 5 look the same
> *


yep they sat out side for a while


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 15 2011, 09:13 PM~19880369
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SD72RIVI

Anyone looking to buy a set of rechromed Tru Spoke 3 bar knock offs. I have a set I'm trying to sell for $250</span>[/b]


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19759505
> *pm'd
> *


got my package in the mail today nice n.o.s. caps homie :biggrin: thanks again Anthony. honest seller! and the patch is bad ass too!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 19 2011, 05:44 PM~19910709
> *got my package in the mail today  nice n.o.s. caps homie  :biggrin: thanks again Anthony. honest seller! and the patch is bad ass too!
> *


glad you like them. Now pics!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Feb 18 2011, 09:28 PM~19906410
> *Anyone looking to buy a set of rechromed Tru Spoke 3 bar knock offs. I have a set I'm trying to sell for $250</span>*
> [/b]


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Airborne

here you go Danny, that is one of my dream cars homie












































!


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 20 2011, 07:10 AM~19914873
> *here you go Danny, that is one of my dream cars homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> *


Snow tires are bad for la raza LOL

Zovac hpw401 hankooks have a killer whitewall i have some of those I pulled the studs out of myself. Theyneed that whitewall on the mileage plus tires i'd buy a set.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 20 2011, 08:04 AM~19915004
> *Snow tires are bad for la raza LOL
> 
> Zovac hpw401 hankooks have a killer whitewall i have some of those I pulled the studs out of myself.    Theyneed that whitewall on the mileage plus tires i'd buy a set.
> *


it snows in Utah! gotta be safe in the snow when we roll :biggrin: (seriously Im waiting on the premium sportway's to be produced!)  oh yeah no studs either!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 20 2011, 07:10 AM~19914873
> *here you go Danny, that is one of my dream cars homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> *


thanks homie! sorry tru family about my snow tires! :happysad: they were on the rays when I bought them besides like someone said white wall are nice on em :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65riviera_@Feb 12 2011, 06:45 PM~19854109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got five 14x7 trues that are really bad as u can see from the pics ,also have some adapters ,knock offs and spacers if anybody needs them let me know selling them cheap make me an offer local pic up only on rims shipping seems like alote of work
> *


Thanks for the wheels brother my homie will be picking them up from you soon i gave him your number thanks again


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 20 2011, 02:52 PM~19917161
> *besides like someone said white wall are nice on em :biggrin:
> *



They are a good looking white wall


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 23 2011, 10:01 AM~19940616
> *They are a good looking white wall
> *


thanks! :biggrin: would better if they were premium sportways! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 19 2011, 06:09 PM~19911357
> *glad you like them. Now pics!
> *


YOU GAVE AWAY THE PATCH TOO? :uh:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 08:26 PM~19945366
> *YOU GAVE AWAY THE PATCH TOO? :uh:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: it's in good hands!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 11:26 PM~19945366
> *YOU GAVE AWAY THE PATCH TOO? :uh:
> *


dude was a good customer and I am going to need a Zenith patch! I don't see me having Tru's for like 5 years or more.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2011, 03:21 AM~19947976
> *dude was a good customer and I am going to need a Zenith patch! I don't see me having Tru's for like 5 years or more.
> *


Thank's ! :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod

can anyone tell me how to tell the difference between a "new" set of tru-spokes made today and a set of OG true spokes?


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE 5 TRU SPOKES FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSE $350 O.B.O PM FOR INFO


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 08:47 PM~19954574
> *I HAVE 5 TRU SPOKES FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSE $350 O.B.O PM FOR INFO
> *


 :0 DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES?


----------



## SAUL

IM CLEANING THE WHEELS AT THE TIME I SHOULD HAVE A PIC BY SAT OF ALL 5 RIMS 2 RIMS HAVE SPACERS 3 DONT AND NO CENTER CAPS


----------



## BIG RED

Never mind.


----------



## SAUL

Tru spokes are pending waiting on payment if by tomorrow they are not paid for infull they will be back up for grabs im going in order cool


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Feb 24 2011, 06:24 PM~19953330
> *can anyone tell me how to tell the difference between a "new" set of tru-spokes made today and a set of OG true spokes?
> *


Anybody?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 08:53 PM~19954656
> *IM CLEANING THE WHEELS AT THE TIME I SHOULD HAVE A PIC BY SAT OF ALL 5 RIMS 2 RIMS HAVE SPACERS 3 DONT AND NO CENTER CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Feb 25 2011, 10:20 AM~19958537
> *Anybody?
> *


more spokes


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 AM~19964202
> *more spokes
> *


THANKS,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Feb 24 2011, 06:24 PM~19953330
> *can anyone tell me how to tell the difference between a "new" set of tru-spokes made today and a set of OG true spokes?
> *


THE OLD TRU SPOKES HAVE 45 SPOKES OLD SCHOOL
THE NEW TRU SPOKES HAVE 50 SPOKES...NEW SCHOOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Feb 25 2011, 09:20 AM~19958537
> *Anybody?
> *


The new ones are direct fit... the OG's are unilig.


----------



## 85eldoCE

i got 3 tru spoke spacers








3 pop in center caps say limited edition 1 has dent with rust








3 center pieces that bolt on to the center of the hub then u screw ur center caps on









make offers dont no what they go for not trying to get rich just trying to get some birthday money for my lil sis


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 AM~19972722
> *i got 3 tru spoke spacers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pop in center caps say limited edition 1 has dent with rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 center pieces that bolt on to the center of the hub then u screw ur center caps on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers dont no what they go for not trying to get rich just trying to get some birthday money for my lil sis
> *



what size are the spacers?


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 27 2011, 03:06 PM~19972792
> *what size are the spacers?
> *


says 12 mm on back side


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

Got a spare 14x7 rev if anyone needs one 

Can post pics if interested...


----------



## SAUL

These Trus are up for sale my homie bought them and now he is in a tight squeeze and needs to flip them he is asking $600 pm me if your interested in them i will give you his number


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20002088
> *These Trus are up for sale my homie bought them and now he is in a tight squeeze and needs to flip them he is asking $600 pm me if your interested in them i will give you his number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll take 5 sets please :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 2 2011, 10:19 PM~20003217
> *i'll take 5 sets please  :biggrin:
> *


ey i see your pluged in already it feels good having internet verdad!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 10:30 PM~20003331
> *ey i see your pluged in already it feels good having internet verdad!! :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes :biggrin: but only to miss trus for sale :angry:


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 2 2011, 01:12 PM~19998155
> *Got a spare 14x7 rev if anyone needs one
> 
> Can post pics if interested...
> *


oh shit, what you want 4 it homie... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 3 2011, 12:04 PM~20006900
> *oh shit, what you want 4 it homie... :biggrin:
> *



pm'd


----------



## robs68




----------



## danny_boy_65

:wave:


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jan 30 2011, 06:33 AM~19735838
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: Yo bro ! :h5: 

Got a decent set for $60, caps in great condition too....

I need to clean up the rust off the spoke nuts. I'm new to these.
Do you bead blast them or what ???? :dunno: 

Aloha, Ric


----------



## 85eldoCE

ANYBODY GOT ANY PICS OF CADDYS ON TRUS
POST IN HERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584676


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Mar 6 2011, 01:49 PM~20028564
> *:thumbsup:  Yo bro !  :h5:
> 
> Got a decent set for $60, caps in great condition too....
> 
> I need to clean up the rust off the spoke nuts. I'm new to these.
> Do you bead blast them or what ???? :dunno:
> 
> Aloha, Ric
> *


Hey Ricky B, 

you have a PM


----------



## danny_boy_65

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

or in here.Any cross lace ride http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=559207&hl=


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Mar 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20038931
> *couple pics from the homie in Arizona of his Tru Spokes I recently engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20052707
> *
> *


Dam...i love my engraved truspoke


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Mar 9 2011, 06:54 PM~20053889
> *Dam...i love my engraved truspoke
> *


danny whats up....hit me up so i can meet up with you


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20002088
> *These Trus are up for sale my homie bought them and now he is in a tight squeeze and needs to flip them he is asking $600 pm me if your interested in them i will give you his number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are these still available?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

i need a 14by7 rev. appliance wheel if someone has a good one let me know.


----------



## 65ss

these will look familiar to a few of you guys.
they are back in cali and not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Mar 10 2011, 09:59 PM~20064160
> *i need a 14by7 rev. appliance wheel if someone has a good one let me know.
> *


good luck on your search bro.just sold these n.o.s.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 11 2011, 09:49 PM~20071678
> *good luck on your search bro.just sold these n.o.s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need just one the one i have is missing a few spokes


----------



## bullet one




----------



## LAC_MASTA

Is anyone selling TWO 14x7 OG TRU's? The 2 I have already were re-done, so I would need them to be pretty clean. Cash waiting.


----------



## bullet one

whats something like this going for there nos..


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 18 2011, 06:03 PM~20124344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats something like this going for there nos..
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 18 2011, 06:46 PM~20124638
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 18 2011, 06:03 PM~20124344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats something like this going for there nos..
> *


Those knock offs look like they may be expired/ possibly stale. At the very least they likely have a thin coat of radiation particles on them from Japan, mail them to me and I'll dispose of them properly, no charge.
:biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 18 2011, 09:07 PM~20125263
> *Those knock offs look like they may be expired/ possibly stale.  At the very least they likely have a thin coat of radiation particles on them from Japan, mail them to me and I'll dispose of them properly, no charge.
> :biggrin:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 18 2011, 08:07 PM~20125263
> *Those knock offs look like they may be expired/ possibly stale.  At the very least they likely have a thin coat of radiation particles on them from Japan, mail them to me and I'll dispose of them properly, no charge.
> :biggrin:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## bullet one

:biggrin: lol,wheres saul at, how much r there going for bout to pick them up just want to know if am getting a good deal.


> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 18 2011, 08:07 PM~20125263
> *Those knock offs look like they may be expired/ possibly stale.  At the very least they likely have a thin coat of radiation particles on them from Japan, mail them to me and I'll dispose of them properly, no charge.
> :biggrin:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/2276964100.html


----------



## SAUL

these are good for the knock offs :biggrin: http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pts/2276672019.html


----------



## SAUL

not bad deal for 5 rims  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/2265503814.html


----------



## SAUL

2 sets of trus http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2233174932.html


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2011, 09:50 PM~20139358
> *these are good for the knock offs :biggrin: http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pts/2276672019.html
> *



:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2011, 11:02 PM~20139500
> *2 sets of trus http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2233174932.html
> *



I love ask for Cheezy P....lmao...They got to be gone by now for $120 but will prob see them for $400 soon....lol Tru Fam.


----------



## SAUL

How u doing Dirty Rat any new come ups


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2011, 10:02 PM~20139500
> *2 sets of trus http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2233174932.html
> *


them two sets sold on ebay..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 21 2011, 08:43 AM~20141937
> *them two sets sold on ebay..
> *



post up those pretty wheels i just sold you :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 21 2011, 05:53 PM~20145828
> *post up those pretty wheels i just sold you :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 21 2011, 06:53 PM~20145828
> *post up those pretty wheels i just sold you :biggrin:
> *










here you go homie still have too clean them


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 21 2011, 11:10 PM~20148479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go homie still have too clean them
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

Do tires get mounted from the front of Trus or from the back like a knockoff 13? I don't want the tire shop tearing up my 5.20's..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2011, 10:39 AM~20141899
> *How u doing Dirty Rat any new come ups
> *



Naw man...jus layin low...How you & the fam?? Hit me up.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 22 2011, 07:02 AM~20149923
> *Naw man...jus layin low...How you & the fam?? Hit me up.
> *



I had to quote your fib foo........

You got a come up ready to be shipped your way


----------



## LAC_MASTA

STILL LOOKIN FOR 2 14x7 GREAT CONDITION TRU-SPOKES.... CASH OR 76 CAPRICE INTERIOR PARTS FOR TRADE.... PM ME, THANKS.


----------



## bullet one

for sale 14x6 $350 no spinners r spacers


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 23 2011, 10:20 PM~20166129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x6 might be going up for sale no spinners r spacers..


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I have this to trade for a clean set of 14x7 reverse or 13x7(if they made them)


----------



## SAUL

they never made 13x7


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 26 2011, 02:41 PM~20186918
> *they never made 13x7
> *


thats what I thought but I thought I read that someone was looking at some 13,s a while back maybe not ????


----------



## SAUL

U can get them made


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 25 2011, 05:31 PM~20180670
> *14x6  might be going up for sale no spinners  r spacers..
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 62legacy

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 23 2011, 11:20 PM~20166129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  whats up BULLET how much for the rines


----------



## robs68

13x7 tru spokes...for anyone who has ever wondered how they look :0


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 27 2011, 10:04 AM~20192152
> *13x7 tru spokes...for anyone who has ever wondered how they look :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!! that all I got :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 27 2011, 10:04 AM~20192152
> *13x7 tru spokes...for anyone who has ever wondered how they look :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## robs68

I roll 14x7  Pics of the rims are not mine just a buddy of mine


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 27 2011, 12:14 PM~20192651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that 1st E not capitalized?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA+Mar 27 2011, 12:14 PM~20192651-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! Is it to scale? :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 12:54 PM~20192883
> *is that 1st E not capitalized?
> *


 Tru=Spoke??? :happysad:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 11:54 AM~20192883
> *is that 1st E not capitalized?
> *


shouldnt have an "E"


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 27 2011, 04:03 PM~20193913
> *shouldnt have an "E"
> *


SHOULD BE TRU= ,,,,,,,,YOU CAN`T TYPE THE 3 LINES


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 05:16 PM~20195342
> *SHOULD BE TRU= ,,,,,,,,YOU CAN`T TYPE THE 3 LINES
> *


What'cha talkin bout Willis! :biggrin: 

TRU≡SPOKE


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 06:16 PM~20195342
> *SHOULD BE TRU= ,,,,,,,,YOU CAN`T TYPE THE 3 LINES
> *


ok just for that your prize is 1 n.o.s. tru spoke............j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 05:16 PM~20195342
> *SHOULD BE TRU= ,,,,,,,,YOU CAN`T TYPE THE 3 LINES
> *


it says tru=spoke...its on my leg :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2290406714.html


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 23 2011, 10:20 PM~20166129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale 14x6 $350 no spinners r spacers


----------



## bullet one

just pick up some more spinners


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 28 2011, 10:08 PM~20206647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just pick up some more spinners
> *


nice


----------



## LAC_MASTA

STILL LOOKIN FOR 2 14x7 CLEAN TRU's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 28 2011, 10:46 PM~20206984
> *nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bullet one

set of 5 14x7 standards $300 no spinner r spacers will post pics of all 5 soon


----------



## SUPREME69

you selling the standards i sold you?


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2011, 08:54 PM~20214344
> *you selling the standards i sold you?
> *


 got my eye on something eles


----------



## bullet one

14x6 one need a seal $300 no spinner r spacer


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats bolt pattern on the standards?


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM~20214329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 5 14x7 standards $300 no spinner r spacers will post pics of all 5 soon
> *


 5x4 3/4


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 29 2011, 09:54 PM~20214965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x6 one need a seal $300 no spinner r spacer
> *


NICE...TO CUT THOSE HUBS OUT AND RESTORE... :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

heres them 5 14x7 standards for $300


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 31 2011, 12:44 AM~20224212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres them 5 14x7 standards for $300
> *


Of course, I just got some NOS 96 spoke Zeniths like two months ago. I knew this would happen


----------



## Justin-Az

Did tru spoke ever make a 5x5 bolt pattern?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2011, 11:17 AM~20225482
> *Did tru spoke ever make a 5x5 bolt pattern?
> *


Yep, we have a '68 Lincoln in the club that has Tru-Spokes and that's a 5x5 bolt pattern. Also, the unilug Tru-Rays and Classics fit onto a 5x5 bolt pattern.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 31 2011, 12:32 AM~20225409
> *Of course, I just got some NOS 96 spoke Zeniths like two months ago. I knew this would happen
> *



i had some for $200, but never got any bites on them.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 31 2011, 04:12 AM~20225619
> *Yep, we have a '68 Lincoln in the club that has Tru-Spokes and that's a 5x5 bolt pattern. Also, the unilug Tru-Rays and Classics fit onto a 5x5 bolt pattern.
> *



Are his the unilug? I've got a set that are ONLY 5x5" and have only seen one other set like that...


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 29 2011, 12:53 PM~20210472
> *STILL LOOKIN FOR 2 14x7 CLEAN TRU's
> *


 :x: :drama:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 31 2011, 05:55 PM~20226835
> *Are his the unilug?  I've got a set that are ONLY 5x5" and have only seen one other set like that...
> *


They're only 5x5". I believe Tru-Spokes never came in unilug, as opposed to Rays and Classics? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

YOUR RITE!! 5X5 WILL ALSO FIT 4 3/4


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Mar 31 2011, 11:56 AM~20227947
> *YOUR RITE!! 5X5 WILL ALSO  FIT 4 3/4
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Thru my tru's on my daily blazer


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 31 2011, 10:40 AM~20227475
> *They're only 5x5". I believe Tru-Spokes never came in unilug, as opposed to Rays and Classics? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> *


They came in unilug, just not like the appliances did... Instead of a spacer for the shank it's an oval hole...



> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Mar 31 2011, 11:56 AM~20227947
> *YOUR RITE!! 5X5 WILL ALSO  FIT 4 3/4
> *


I have a pair that will only fit 5x5" pattern... JUST enough room for the shank lugnut on a 5x5" and it won't fit a 4.75" pattern


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 1 2011, 11:00 AM~20236086
> *They came in unilug, just not like the appliances did...  Instead of a spacer for the shank it's an oval hole...
> I have a pair that will only fit 5x5" pattern...  JUST enough room for the shank lugnut on a 5x5" and it won't fit a 4.75" pattern
> *


Thanks guys Im really looking for wires as all the clubs require wires but since Im building a period specific car I do not want to put chinas or etc. Also, My pontiac cant run a reversed without modifying the rear axles. BTW, Its now on Supremes and 520s.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2011, 03:11 AM~20241338
> *Thanks guys Im really looking for wires as all the clubs require wires but since Im building a period specific car I do not want to put chinas or etc. Also, My pontiac cant run a reversed without modifying the rear axles. BTW, Its now on Supremes and 520s.
> *



clubs should b coo with supremes.. historically they have a place in our lifestyle, and we need to respect that..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2011, 04:52 PM~20241915
> *clubs should b coo with supremes.. historically they have a place in our lifestyle, and we need to respect that..
> *


Plus, they look really good wrapped in 5.20's  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2011, 06:52 AM~20241915
> *clubs should b coo with supremes.. historically they have a place in our lifestyle, and we need to respect that..
> *


AS FAR BACK AS SUPREMES GO..SOME CLUBS ONLY ALLOW WIRES, AT THAT NO BOLT ON WIRES. THEIR CLUB ,THEIR RULES NOTHING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT. WHICH IS A HIGH SIGN THAT. THAT CLUB WASNT FOR US ANYWAYS. 

NOT TO GO OFF-TOPIC BUT, HAVE ANY OF YOU EVER READ SOME CLUBS BY-LAWS? THERE SOME RULES IN THERE THAT PERTAIN TO YOUR VEHICLE AND THEY DONT EVEN INFORCE THEM. I SEE ALOT OF CANDY PAINT BEING A MUST AND MOST HAVE A BASECOAT/CLEARCOAT....I FIND THAT FUNNY.


----------



## harborareaPhil

build your car for YOU.....


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 2 2011, 03:39 PM~20243375
> *build your car for YOU.....
> *


Agree x10. Build it they way you like then if you want a club find one that fits your car and more then Likely the guys in the club will be like minded and all will fall togther. 

Sounds like lil match maker 101 :rofl:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2011, 02:01 PM~20242900
> *
> NOT TO GO OFF-TOPIC BUT, HAVE ANY OF YOU EVER READ SOME CLUBS BY-LAWS? THERE SOME RULES IN THERE THAT PERTAIN TO YOUR VEHICLE AND THEY DONT EVEN INFORCE THEM. I SEE ALOT OF CANDY PAINT BEING A MUST AND MOST HAVE A BASECOAT/CLEARCOAT....I FIND THAT FUNNY.
> *


CLUBS LAY DOWN THE BY-LAWS TO FILTER OUT THE CARS AND MEN THEY DON`T WANT, BUT SOMETIMES RELAX THEM TO BUILD UP CAR COUNT IF THE WANT THE CHAPTER TO GROW, BUT YOU MIGHT GET A TIME LINE TO BRING YOUR CAR UP TO PARR.
THIS IS WHERE THE CLUB GETS TOGETHER AND HELP A MEMBER GET HIS CAR READY, THESE ARE ALL GOOD THINGS, SO WHEN YOU ROLL, YOU ROLL WITH PRIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 29 2011, 12:53 PM~20210472
> *STILL LOOKIN FOR 2 14x7 CLEAN TRU's
> *


ttt


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 3 2011, 12:24 AM~20246640
> *CLUBS LAY DOWN THE BY-LAWS TO FILTER OUT THE CARS AND MEN THEY DON`T WANT, BUT SOMETIMES RELAX THEM TO BUILD UP CAR COUNT IF THE WANT THE CHAPTER TO GROW, BUT YOU MIGHT GET A TIME LINE TO BRING YOUR CAR UP TO PARR.
> THIS IS WHERE THE CLUB GETS TOGETHER AND HELP A MEMBER GET HIS CAR READY, THESE ARE ALL GOOD THINGS, SO WHEN YOU ROLL, YOU ROLL WITH PRIDE! :biggrin:
> *



we used to say "the weak will weed themselves out" :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

STILL LOOKIN FOR 2 14x7 CLEAN TRU's

:x:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

pic of the 13x7 Tru's going on my 68.... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

cant wait to see em on there homie!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 7 2011, 03:22 PM~20284185
> *pic of the 13x7 Tru's going on my 68.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20284185
> *pic of the 13x7 Tru's going on my 68.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did pat make those?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 7 2011, 02:22 PM~20284185
> *pic of the 13x7 Tru's going on my 68.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 7 2011, 04:27 PM~20285088
> *cant wait to see em on there homie!
> *


----------



## FreddieD

looking for a clean set of 15x7's for my daily.
5 on 5 bolt pattern needed.
Found them new for 1750. seems a little high.
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2290406714.html

pick up only


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2304804690.html


pick up only


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Apr 8 2011, 11:37 AM~20291871
> *looking for a clean set of 15x7's for my daily.
> 5 on 5 bolt pattern needed.
> Found them new for 1750. seems a little high.
> Let me know.
> Thanks
> *



WAY high homie...


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Apr 8 2011, 11:37 AM~20291871
> *looking for a clean set of 15x7's for my daily.
> 5 on 5 bolt pattern needed.
> Found them new for 1750. seems a little high.
> Let me know.
> Thanks
> *



Eh, I shot you a pm some time ago  

New, as in made recently, or new as in nos???  Cus if it's the latter of the two, then shoot me a pm with info :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

got some tru spoke 3bar singles for sale 60 each


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20307228
> *got some tru spoke 3bar singles for sale 60 each
> *


Shoot me a pm with your info... I just need a single for my spare


----------



## 1014cadillac

LOOKIN FOR A SET OF TRU SPOKES 14X7 FOR MY 48CHEVY


----------



## 65ss

NOT FOR SALE.i did a quick clean up and had tires mounted finally on my tru spokes.i'll eventually run them on my 65 impala.switching on/off with the rockets.


----------



## Maverick

looking for a set of clean 15's..truspokes..cragars...thanks.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 11 2011, 10:04 PM~20316295
> *looking for a set of clean 15's..truspokes..cragars...thanks.
> *


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2275373105.html

these are not mine


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 29 2011, 09:54 PM~20214965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x6 one need a seal $300 no spinner r spacer
> *


sold


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM~20214329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 5 14x7 standards $300 no spinner r spacers will post pics of all 5 soon
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 7 2011, 03:22 PM~20284185
> *pic of the 13x7 Tru's going on my 68.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics of em on the ride?!


----------



## bullet one




----------



## robs68

Got a spare tr u spoke for sale anyone in need of one?




























Asking 60 shipped


----------



## robs68

Got a spare tr u spoke for sale anyone in need of one?




























Asking 60 shipped


----------



## hoppin62

:cheesy:


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## LAC_MASTA

Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:12 PM~20397497
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 03:12 PM~20397497
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta love that square look! :cheesy: I just got one of my Premium Sportways mounted today on my Tru spoke 45's..


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 22 2011, 03:56 PM~20397700
> *Gotta love that square look!  :cheesy:  I just got one of my Premium Sportways mounted today on my Tru spoke 45's..
> *


DID IT LOOK LIKE THESE, MY TIRE GUY HAD FUN MOUNTING THESE ON!


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 07:37 PM~20398816
> *DID IT LOOK LIKE THESE, MY TIRE GUY HAD FUN MOUNTING THESE ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO!!! THEY LOOKED LIKE THESE!!! MANWICH, MUHFUKKAH!!! LMAO!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 01:12 PM~20397497
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14 X 8


----------



## Slo-ride

4 lug Trus, I'm getting skinny ww's. :biggrin: 

Anyone know where I can get wire wheel acid to clean them up before I get the tires ?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 11:12 PM~20397497
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' proper  

I like the way the new Coker 5.20's turned out, the sidewall looks alot cleaner.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 05:12 PM~20397497
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tread looks great!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Apr 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20400308
> *4 lug Trus, I'm getting skinny ww's.  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get wire wheel acid to clean them up before I get the tires ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

http://www.autodetailsupplyoutlet.com/xcar...productid=16148


----------



## Freddy78

I have 1 Tru Spoke knock off up for sale, chrome still shines but has some minor pitting on the inside edges, good driver condition...I am asking $50 + $5 to cover paypal charges or $50 if you wish to pay with money order


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 05:37 PM~20398816
> *DID IT LOOK LIKE THESE, MY TIRE GUY HAD FUN MOUNTING THESE ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## slickpanther

I know most people are running the 14x7 tru spokes on 5.20s but does anybody have some pics of some on 175/70/14 Hankooks?


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20307228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some tru spoke 3bar singles for sale $110
> *


that $110 shipped


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Apr 23 2011, 10:58 AM~20402651
> *I have 1 Tru Spoke knock off up for sale, chrome still shines but has some minor pitting on the inside edges, good driver condition...I am asking $50 + $5 to cover paypal charges or $50 if you wish to pay with money order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50 Shipped


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 08:37 PM~20398816
> *DID IT LOOK LIKE THESE, MY TIRE GUY HAD FUN MOUNTING THESE ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 


that looks wicked man. nice stuff.


----------



## hoppin62

Saul... where you at?? Put up my new shoes!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

A question. 

Anyone running the new style three bars tru spokes sells?

Seem like a good price and seems cheaper then redoing og ones atleast in my area.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 30 2011, 11:01 PM~20456608
> *Saul... where you at?? Put up my new shoes!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup dude,,,
what you get?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 1 2011, 07:36 PM~20462436
> *sup dude,,,
> what you get?
> *


Nothing yet.. Saul hogging them all up! :angry: ................... :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20307228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some tru spoke 3bar singles for sale 40 each 100 for all 3
> *


----------



## bump512

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bullet one




----------



## bullet one




----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one

set of nos spinners $400 shipped


----------



## Dreamer62

set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5














































and the spare (a little hazed)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20514805
> *set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice deal


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

SOLD!! pending payment


----------



## 41bowtie

Im willing to trade a set for some aircraft stuff let me know.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20514805
> *set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAMN THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Apr 23 2011, 10:58 AM~20402651
> *I have 1 Tru Spoke knock off up for sale, chrome still shines but has some minor pitting on the inside edges, good driver condition...I am asking $50 + $5 to cover paypal charges or $50 if you wish to pay with money order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


45 shipped


----------



## robs68

HAVE A NICE SET OF OG TRU SPOKE 3BARS FOR SALE...ASKING $200 SHIPPED...
ALL HAVE MOUNTING BRACKETS AND SCREWS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 9 2011, 02:09 PM~20514805
> *set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.. i dont think i can say enough how much i hate being where i am.. and every time i come in this thread i spend the next hour searching for a set of wheels that are somewhat local to me. lol.. and never find anything. haha

edit: i hate it because shipping is a bitch. lol.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 1 2011, 11:29 PM~20463155
> *Nothing yet.. Saul hogging them all up!  :angry:  ................... :biggrin:
> *


lol..


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 7 2011, 01:20 PM~20503686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of nos spinners $400 shipped
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 14 2011, 06:44 AM~20550967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much???


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@May 14 2011, 03:32 PM~20552723
> *How much???
> *


Look it up on ebay


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@May 14 2011, 03:32 PM~20552723
> *How much???
> *


15 plus 12 shipping there on ebay, am gona stop by there at tru spoke n my way back to cali.from az.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20554900
> *15 plus 12 shipping there on ebay, am gona stop by there at tru spoke n my way back to  cali.from az.
> *



CAN YOU PICK ME UP SOME SPACERS AND LUGNUTS?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 14 2011, 07:44 AM~20550967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 10:58 PM~20568482
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

edit


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 14 2011, 11:36 PM~20554900
> *15 plus 12 shipping there on ebay, am gona stop by there at tru spoke n my way back to  cali.from az.
> *


12 BUCKS TO MAIL IT?
IT CAN SHIP IN A 6.00 PRIORITY MAIL 
MIGHT AS WELL JUST CHARGE 18 BUCKS FOR THE HAT, AND SHIP IT CHEAPER


----------



## dlo1975

do you still have these? what size are they?




> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20514805
> *set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 17 2011, 11:04 AM~20571094
> *12 BUCKS TO MAIL IT?
> IT CAN SHIP IN A 6.00 PRIORITY MAIL
> MIGHT AS WELL JUST CHARGE  18 BUCKS FOR THE HAT, AND SHIP IT CHEAPER
> *



that would be too easy my friend....we should request selling the patches by themselves.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 17 2011, 01:04 PM~20571094
> *12 BUCKS TO MAIL IT?
> IT CAN SHIP IN A 6.00 PRIORITY MAIL
> MIGHT AS WELL JUST CHARGE  18 BUCKS FOR THE HAT, AND SHIP IT CHEAPER
> *


Shipping charge to me is $16.98! F_ck that.. :wow: Cost more than the hat! :happysad:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 17 2011, 10:24 PM~20575534
> *Shipping charge to me is $16.98! F_ck that.. :wow:  Cost more than the hat!  :happysad:
> *


just email him he'll shipp it out cheaper he did my 21 shipp


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 17 2011, 07:26 PM~20573997
> *do you still have these? what size are they?
> *


they 14x7's, but they're gone bro


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2011, 10:22 PM~20575052
> *that would be too easy my friend....we should request selling the patches by themselves.
> *


should have made the patches like the OG`s


----------



## 83ville

When are some t-shirts coming out? I thought they were getting ideas for some a few months back.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 18 2011, 04:59 PM~20581146
> *should have made the patches like the OG`s
> *



yup i was gonna stitch the one you supplied me with, to a blue shop jacket i had. but i think im gonna hold off.


----------



## bullet one

just pick up from da chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2011, 08:09 PM~20581642
> *yup i was gonna stitch the one you supplied me with, to a blue shop jacket i had. but i think im gonna hold off.
> *


  
THEY DON`T MAKE THEM ANYMORE!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 21 2011, 10:27 PM~20601827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

selling these 











no tires make offers not perfect but very very streetable pm i dont check here much


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2011, 03:29 PM~20539517
> *HAVE A NICE SET OF OG TRU SPOKE 3BARS FOR SALE...ASKING $200 SHIPPED...
> ALL HAVE MOUNTING BRACKETS AND SCREWS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEADING TO JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 23 2011, 04:15 PM~20612291
> *HEADING TO JAPAN :biggrin:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 23 2011, 11:38 AM~20610664
> *selling these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no tires  make offers  not perfect but very very streetable    pm i dont check here much
> *


nice


----------



## TxGalaxie64

I picked up these 13x7s for cheep and just wanted to know if any of yall could tell me what they are. heres a few pics of the only markings i can find.

this one says 
D3









this says
12 21 00 1307 J CRC
DOT USA T 13X7 J


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TxGalaxie64_@May 23 2011, 07:05 PM~20613501
> *I picked up these 13x7s for cheep and just wanted to know if any of yall could tell me what they are. heres a few pics of the only markings i can find.
> 
> this one says
> D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this says
> 12 21 00 1307 J CRC
> DOT USA T 13X7 J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :squint:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TxGalaxie64_@May 23 2011, 06:05 PM~20613501
> *I picked up these 13x7s for cheep and just wanted to know if any of yall could tell me what they are. heres a few pics of the only markings i can find.
> 
> this one says
> D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this says
> 12 21 00 1307 J CRC
> DOT USA T 13X7 J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are the original Tru-Spoke Rockets :wow:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

THEY NEED TO BE RECROMED BUT THROW ME SOME OFFERS


----------



## bullet one

> set of nos spinners $400 shipped


----------



## Freddy78

anyone interested in a tru spoke hub, its pretty beat but good for restoring, $35 shipped


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20514805
> *set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I swear if I didn't buy my wheels already :no:... I would love to get these rebuilt. That's fucking torture!!!!


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@May 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20636900
> *anyone interested in a tru spoke hub, its pretty beat but good for restoring, $35 shipped
> *


Pic


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 26 2011, 10:16 PM~20636923
> *I swear if I didn't buy my wheels already :no:... I would love to get these rebuilt. That's fucking torture!!!!
> *


I think they sold already too.


----------



## SUPREME69

selling my car

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=595456&hl=


----------



## bullet one

Ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

I GOT FOUR TRU SPOKE KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE IAM ASKING 200.00 SHIPPED THEY GOT THE BACK SCREWS HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED AND HERE IS MY CELL 951 212 9650 FOR MORE QUESTIONS THANKS


----------



## Slo-ride

:nicoderm: Very nice....to bad they had to be sold.... 


Dreamer62 said:


> set of 5 driver quality for sale. don't want to sell them but I have to pay the bills. asking $500obo for all 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the spare (a little hazed)


----------



## LAC_MASTA

What in the fuck.... So I finally go to mount my Tru's on the Glasshouse, and the lugnuts aren't the same thread as the studs. Also, the oblong washers are supposed to fit in the spacer holes, right? Well that didn't happen either. :superpissed:


----------



## socapots

shitty deals bro.
the lugnuts shouldnt be hard to find though... no?


----------



## hoppin62

LAC_MASTA said:


> What in the fuck.... So I finally go to mount my Tru's on the Glasshouse, and the lugnuts aren't the same thread as the studs. Also, the oblong washers are supposed to fit in the spacer holes, right? Well that didn't happen either. :superpissed:


Your glasshouse lugs are probably 1/2 thread (I think) and you probably have 7/16 thread lug nuts. The washers do not go in the spacers.. they go on the face of the hub. They will not cover all of the hole if the lug holes on the rim have been opened up.

Post a pic of what you got.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

LAC_MASTA said:


> What in the fuck.... So I finally go to mount my Tru's on the Glasshouse, and the lugnuts aren't the same thread as the studs. Also, the oblong washers are supposed to fit in the spacer holes, right? Well that didn't happen either. :superpissed:



Lug Nut King

Fontana

909-376-8011


----------



## BIG RED

LAC_MASTA said:


> What in the fuck.... So I finally go to mount my Tru's on the Glasshouse, and the lugnuts aren't the same thread as the studs. Also, the oblong washers are supposed to fit in the spacer holes, right? Well that didn't happen either. :superpissed:


Go to the tru spoke web site. They have the right washers and right lug nuts. And cheap as fuck and the washers are super thick and the lug nuts are the same style as the og ones. To me I'll buy more lugs and washers from them even to run cragers as the washers are a good quality and the lug nuts look better.


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Thanks for all the help, dudes. my washers are wide as fuck. They don't fit in the hubs, and I think my lugs are for a Regal... I think that's what the kid had that I bought em from...


----------



## centralvalley209

Saw these not mine http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2435003717.html


----------



## MR.59

LAC_MASTA said:


> Thanks for all the help, dudes. my washers are wide as fuck. They don't fit in the hubs, and I think my lugs are for a Regal... I think that's what the kid had that I bought em from...


GOTTA BUY THAT STUFF BRAND NEW
I BOUGHT A SET FROM LUGNUTKING, WASN`T VERY EXPENSIVE. BUT THE NEXT SET I BUY, I MIGHT HIT UP TRUESPOKE


----------



## LAC_MASTA

MR.59 said:


> GOTTA BUY THAT STUFF BRAND NEW
> I BOUGHT A SET FROM LUGNUTKING, WASN`T VERY EXPENSIVE. BUT THE NEXT SET I BUY, I MIGHT HIT UP TRUESPOKE


 Yah, I bought 2 Tru's last year, and dude gave me the lugs, washers, and caps for all four... 

Soooo... REGAL LUGNUTS FOR SALE! $20 SHIPPED!! (They are brand new)


----------



## socapots

centralvalley209 said:


> Saw these not mine http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2435003717.html


those look real good.


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> GOTTA BUY THAT STUFF BRAND NEW
> I BOUGHT A SET FROM LUGNUTKING, WASN`T VERY EXPENSIVE. BUT THE NEXT SET I BUY, I MIGHT HIT UP TRUESPOKE



i bought my lugs and washers from truspoke...just too bad they dont come in a tru spoke box like they show on their website.


----------



## BIG RED

SUPREME69 said:


> i bought my lugs and washers from truspoke...just too bad they dont come in a tru spoke box like they show on their website.


Agree. But I'm still happy,much better then the shit I got from summit for my cragars.


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> i bought my lugs and washers from truspoke...just too bad they dont come in a tru spoke box like they show on their website.


WTF?
YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOULD SELL IT, AND PACKAGE IT OLD SCHOOL STYLE,,,,, the cost to print, and make a cardboard box is low, and it would just enhance there marketing strategy, and product branding. because you`ll use the lugnuts and keep the box.
if they need to give there marketing dept. a boost, i`m available


----------



## LAC_MASTA

MR.59 said:


> WTF?
> YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOOD SELL IT, AND PACKAGE IT OLD SCHOOL STYLE,,,,, the cost to print, and make a cardboard box is low, and it would just enhance there marketing strategy, and product branding. because you`ll use the lugnuts and keep the box.
> if they need to give there marketing dept. a boost, i`m available


Kwotid fo truufz


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> WTF?
> YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOOD SELL IT, AND PACKAGE IT OLD SCHOOL STYLE,,,,, the cost to print, and make a cardboard box is low, and it would just enhance there marketing strategy, and product branding. because you`ll use the lugnuts and keep the box.
> if they need to give there marketing dept. a boost, i`m available


im with you on that...ive been to pomona and bought lugnuts for trucks just cause of the box. i think its time for tru spoke to up their apparel line...and hopefully not those ugly rivi drawings they had. id be happy with just the word "tru spoke" or a pic of a rim.


----------



## turri 67

:thumbsup:


SUPREME69 said:


> im with you on that...ive been to pomona and bought lugnuts for trucks just cause of the box. i think its time for tru spoke to up their apparel line...and hopefully not those ugly rivi drawings they had. id be happy with just the word "tru spoke" or a pic of a rim.



:thumbsup: Totally agree. I'd pick up a couple of simple tru spoke shirts, keep it OG. You know those boxes would be kept by 1/2 the peeps buying them. 

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

GM USED MY MARKETING SKILLS ON OLDER GM DEALERS , TO GET THEM UP AND RUNNING TO FULL POTENTIAL, AND PROFITABILITY, 
THESE DEALERS STILL ARE USING MY MARKERTING PLAN, AND SALES ARE STILL BOOMING EVEN TO THIS DAY.
BUT THE HARDEST PART IS IN RECOGNIZING YOU HAVE A PROBLEM, BUT IF YOU CAN BOOST SALES 20 TO 25 PERCENT,,,,,,,,WHO WOULDN`T WANT THAT?


----------



## locorider

For sale, rims and tires
*Brand New just mounted and balanced 14s 4 ply 5.20s*. 
TruSpokes are in good driver quality, not show. Complete with spacers.
Do not leak. Chevy Unilug 
Brand new Tru Spoke Lug nuts and Oblong Washers.
$1000 plus shipping thats what Im into, thats what I'll take.
I decided to keep the cop magnet gold Ds on the 76 instead.


----------



## socapots

nice wheels man. G/L on the sale


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a67405b58


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/orig...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27bbe61cf4


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of nos spinners $400 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> RIMS ARE SITTING ON OG 5.20S SKINNY WHITES THREE PRONG TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS NO CURB RASH BUT A LITTLE DUSTY FROM SITTING SO LONG IN A GARAGE NOTHING A CHROME POLISH CANT REMOVE


 :thumbsup:good score, as usual saul!!!!


----------



## MR.59

HAPPY FATHERSDAY GUYS!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

tru


----------



## 1986monte

hey bro are those 13s ? if soo i will buy them off you.


----------



## 1986monte

*what size are they?*

what size are they



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> I GOT FOUR TRU SPOKE KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE IAM ASKING 200.00 SHIPPED THEY GOT THE BACK SCREWS HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED AND HERE IS MY CELL 951 212 9650 FOR MORE QUESTIONS THANKS


----------



## 1986monte

what size are they ? are they 13s?


----------



## undr8ed

As it happens, I ended up knowing the cat that did the artwork for tru=spoke that ya'll seem to not like... 

I know some of you are sensitive bastards, but he's wondering if he should sketch out some more pics... I told him to do a pic of just 4 at different angles, without tires, and I bet it'd sell... Any ideas? I'll forward them to him


----------



## LAC_MASTA

undr8ed said:


> As it happens, I ended up knowing the cat that did the artwork for tru=spoke that ya'll seem to not like...
> 
> I know some of you are sensitive bastards, but he's wondering if he should sketch out some more pics... I told him to do a pic of just 4 at different angles, without tires, and I bet it'd sell... Any ideas? I'll forward them to him


I dig it.... It's a cool illustration, IMO


----------



## undr8ed

Finally a day nice enough for some good pics...


----------



## traffictowing

<p>


locorider said:


> For sale, rims and tires</p>
> <p><b>Brand New just mounted and balanced 14s 4 ply 5.20s</b>. </p>
> <p>TruSpokes are in good driver quality, not show. Complete with spacers.</p>
> <p>Do not leak. Chevy Unilug </p>
> <p>Brand new Tru Spoke Lug nuts and Oblong Washers.</p>
> <p>$1000 plus shipping thats what Im into, thats what I'll take.</p>
> <p>I decided to keep the cop magnet gold Ds on the 76 instead.</p>
> <p> </p>
> <p><img src="http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee109/chevyimpalas/117fed84.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


</p>
<p> </p>


----------



## traffictowing

<p>


locorider said:


> For sale, rims and tires</p>
> <p><b>Brand New just mounted and balanced 14s 4 ply 5.20s</b>. </p>
> <p>TruSpokes are in good driver quality, not show. Complete with spacers.</p>
> <p>Do not leak. Chevy Unilug </p>
> <p>Brand new Tru Spoke Lug nuts and Oblong Washers.</p>
> <p>$1000 plus shipping thats what Im into, thats what I'll take.</p>
> <p>I decided to keep the cop magnet gold Ds on the 76 instead.</p>are your rims
> 
> available if so P.M me ASAP THANKS
> <p> </p>
> <p><img src="http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee109/chevyimpalas/117fed84.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


</p>
<p> </p>


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

*I KNO THESE AINT TRU SPOKES BUT THEY ARE CRAGAR SPOKES THEY ARE 14X7 REV IAM ASKING 550.00 OR TRADE FOR SUM TRU CLASSICS OR 14X7 MCLEANS WITH CAPS THANKS HERE IS MY NUMBER FOR MORE INFO 951 212 9650* HERE ARE THE PICS 1ST RIM







2ND RIM







3RD RIM







FOURTH RIM


----------



## SAUL

Nice wheels


----------



## MR.59

undr8ed said:


> As it happens, I ended up knowing the cat that did the artwork for tru=spoke that ya'll seem to not like...
> 
> I know some of you are sensitive bastards, but he's wondering if he should sketch out some more pics... I told him to do a pic of just 4 at different angles, without tires, and I bet it'd sell... Any ideas? I'll forward them to him


HOW ABOUT THROWBACK ARTWORK? YOU JUST ON THE HATS AND TEE`S ? GUYS WILL BUY A 25.00 SHIRT ALL DAY LONG GOOD QUALITY SHIRTS TOO, DON`T GO CHEAP


----------



## bump512

???


----------



## alonso57

HI HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THEM?


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> HOW ABOUT THROWBACK ARTWORK? YOU JUST ON THE HATS AND TEE`S ? GUYS WILL BUY A 25.00 SHIRT ALL DAY LONG GOOD QUALITY SHIRTS TOO, DON`T GO CHEAP


 
hell if it was a shirt with just a 3 bar knock off, i would buy it. even a classic cap or tru ray. if they were to add some of the slogans they used on old ads in lrm. that would be coo too.


----------



## undr8ed

I'll see what I can get him to sketch out... He does all sorts for all different car genres...


----------



## BIG RED

All this talk need some pics. Been 3 years in my house but finally I can run my tru's and new 5,20's.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:nicoderm::worship:

sweet ride


----------



## danny_boy_65

BIG RED said:


> All this talk need some pics. Been 3 years in my house but finally I can run my tru's and new 5,20's.


 nice ride homie!


----------



## xavierthexman

*NEED HELP in SoCal Area. *

Need my redone TruSpokes TRUED!! The business, which will remain nameless, did a terrible job of truing them so there is a lot of vibration going on.  

Any recommendations? I rather NOT take them back to the guy that did them because he took 5 months to rebuild 'em. Please post the info up if you got any recommedations so I get them done before July 16th. Wanna drive the car up to the Imperials show. 

THANKS! X


----------



## socapots

BIG RED said:


> All this talk need some pics. Been 3 years in my house but finally I can run my tru's and new 5,20's.


thats looking wicked man.
nice stuff


----------



## pesco 64

What's up ya'll. Did Tru-Spoke ever make any 45 spoke wheels that fit a 5x4.75 Chevy and also 5x5 Ford lug pattern? (oval lug holes)


----------



## MR.59

pesco 64 said:


> What's up ya'll. Did Tru-Spoke ever make any 45 spoke wheels that fit a 5x4.75 Chevy and also 5x5 Ford lug pattern? (oval lug holes)


yes 5x5 pattern, but you can "FILE" THAT EXTRA SPACE IN YOU NEED MORE ROOM. i don`t recomend it, but a few guys on here have done it


----------



## MR.59

xavierthexman said:


> *NEED HELP in SoCal Area. *
> 
> Need my redone TruSpokes TRUED!! The business, which will remain nameless, did a terrible job of truing them so there is a lot of vibration going on.
> 
> Any recommendations? I rather NOT take them back to the guy that did them because he took 5 months to rebuild 'em. Please post the info up if you got any recommedations so I get them done before July 16th. Wanna drive the car up to the Imperials show.
> 
> THANKS! X


gonna need to to spell it out,
these guys without out knowing, can be sending you back to the same place


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> hell if it was a shirt with just a 3 bar knock off, i would buy it. even a classic cap or tru ray. if they were to add some of the slogans they used on old ads in lrm. that would be coo too.


me too.
but i gotta get out some ideas to spark a fire. there are a few tricks to kick off what they need to do to market the product but my schooling was way too expensive to just give away ideas.


----------



## rlowrod

xavierthexman said:


> *NEED HELP in SoCal Area. *
> 
> Need my redone TruSpokes TRUED!! The business, which will remain nameless, did a terrible job of truing them so there is a lot of vibration going on.
> 
> Any recommendations? I rather NOT take them back to the guy that did them because he took 5 months to rebuild 'em. Please post the info up if you got any recommedations so I get them done before July 16th. Wanna drive the car up to the Imperials show.
> 
> THANKS! X


This is the company that actually makes and owns tru spoke www.thewheelsmith.net I met him att the LA roadster show, maybe check with him.


----------



## slickpanther

What's up everybody. I just got a set of 14x7 Tru Spokes yesterday and I was wondering, what company has the most experience with rebuilding these. I called up Wire Wheel King and Charlie described rebuilding these wheels as "difficult" and only mentioned doing one set. Who are doing a good job rebuilding these at a good price?


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## BIG RED

Thanks to all that commented on my ride. Better shot of the tru's. Don't mind the blue wall.


----------



## SAUL

80sgroupemember said:


>


Looking good Al


----------



## SAUL

danny_boy_65 said:


> nice ride homie!


Nice malibu looks like my old one


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> Looking good Al


 x2!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

SAUL said:


> Nice malibu looks like my old one


I allways dug your Malibu. One of the reasons I wanted to have one. Just a good looking ride. Once I find wheel well trims and new rocker trim I'll be much happier with it.


----------



## SAUL

Cool


----------



## socapots

80sgroupemember said:


>


dude that is crazy..
looks wicked.


----------



## 65ss

80sgroupemember said:


>


Badass


----------



## slickpanther

Is anyone looking to buy a set of 14x7 O.G chevy lug pattern Tru Spoke hubs to have rebuilt? I have a set. I can post pics later. I also will trade for a Ted Wells color bar


----------



## MR.59

4 13 x 7 inch mcleans, 5x5.5 bolt pattern
super clean clean chrome, comes with og mclane caps. 1 rim as 4 tiny rust specks, the rest are very nice, chrome super bright. run these with true ray caps, or the 59/60 large spinner cap. no tires now for easy pick up, and fully detailed now.
450.00 i DON`T want to try not to ship


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MR.59 said:


> 4 13 x 7 inch mclanes, 5x5.5 bolt pattern
> super clean clean chrome, comes with og mclane caps. 1 rim as 4 tiny rust specks, the rest are very nice, chrome super bright. run these with true ray caps, or the 59/60 large spinner cap. no tires now for easy pick up, and fully detailed now.
> 450.00 i DON`T want to try not to ship


 :h5:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Are you willing to part with these 59/60 2bar caps MR.59 ?


----------



## MR.59

ABRAXASS said:


> Are you willing to part with these 59/60 2bar caps MR.59 ?


this it just to show you whAT I CAN LOOK LIKE.
IT COMES WITH THE CORRECT CAPS.
ANY PARTS SUPPIER SELLS THESE BIG SPINNERS. THERE NOT HARD TO FIND


----------



## rudster

im looking for one tru spoke either 14-6 or 14-7 for a spare let me know in la thanks rudy 323-775-3567.


----------



## slickpanther

slickpanther said:


> Is anyone looking to buy a set of 14x7 O.G chevy lug pattern Tru Spoke hubs to have rebuilt? I have a set. I can post pics later. I also will trade for a Ted Wells color bar


Trade pending...


----------



## CHORIZO63SS

Any body need lugnuts for tru=spoke wires size 1/2-20. they were on a 76 glasshouse. No washers. 20$


----------



## TOPFAN

I cleaned out an old friends garage today. Look what I found! LOL!


----------



## hoppin62

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 332556
> View attachment 332555
> View attachment 332554
> 
> 
> I cleaned out an old friends garage today. Look what I found! LOL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

80sgroupemember said:


>


 :wow:THIS BITCH IS BADASS:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 332556
> View attachment 332555
> View attachment 332554
> 
> 
> I cleaned out an old friends garage today. Look what I found! LOL!


 cleaned out and cleaned up!!!


----------



## Mr.Brown

MR.59 said:


> 4 13 x 7 inch mcleans, 5x5.5 bolt pattern
> super clean clean chrome, comes with og mclane caps. 1 rim as 4 tiny rust specks, the rest are very nice, chrome super bright. run these with true ray caps, or the 59/60 large spinner cap. no tires now for easy pick up, and fully detailed now.
> 450.00 i DON`T want to try not to ship


Where are you located?


----------



## MR.59

Mr.Brown said:


> Where are you located?


orange county


----------



## Airborne

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 332556
> View attachment 332555
> View attachment 332554
> 
> 
> I cleaned out an old friends garage today. Look what I found! LOL!


 damn! Look at those dumps!


----------



## TOPFAN

Airborne said:


> damn! Look at those dumps!


They are real clean, too I dont think I ever seen any cleaner!


----------



## TOPFAN

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> cleaned out and cleaned up!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 332556
> View attachment 332555
> View attachment 332554
> 
> 
> I cleaned out an old friends garage today. Look what I found! LOL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

picked these mcleans up a couple weeks ago, these are very clean! and are already set up with a 6 lug for my old cars, so i had a chance to mount up a set og tires on them, what do you guys think? should look ok on an old bomb? these white walls are 1 .25 , so a little wider than the ones you see for sale on here.


----------



## Airborne

TOPFAN said:


> They are real clean, too I dont think I ever seen any cleaner!


fucking score homie


----------



## Anaheim74

I have a 14x7 Tru Spoke for sale, its pretty rough but could be good for someone looking to restore or just needs a hub, make offer


----------



## Mr.M

traffictowing said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>


do you still have those trus give a call 1714 4204752 mario


----------



## Anaheim74

Anaheim74 said:


> I have a 14x7 Tru Spoke for sale, its pretty rough but could be good for someone looking to restore or just needs a hub, make offer


sold!


----------



## hoppin62

Anaheim74 said:


> sold!


Thank you sir!


----------



## undr8ed

My dad's Cutlass got stolen from Live Oaks (San Antonio) last week. He lost 5 mint 14" truspokes with 2 bar spinners. Reward for car/rims and a bigger reward if he can find out who stole it...


----------



## hoppin62

undr8ed said:


> My dad's Cutlass got stolen from Live Oaks (San Antonio) last week. He lost 5 mint 14" truspokes with 2 bar spinners. Reward for car/rims and a bigger reward if he can find out who stole it...


Sucks, hope you find it :angry:


----------



## socapots

undr8ed said:


> My dad's Cutlass got stolen from Live Oaks (San Antonio) last week. He lost 5 mint 14" truspokes with 2 bar spinners. Reward for car/rims and a bigger reward if he can find out who stole it...


shitty deals man.
Hopefully he can get his shit back. any pics, maybe someone will see them somewhere.


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## mr box

looking for some one to restore my TRU SPOKE rims in tx houston anybody know any one who can do this and how much will it cost


----------



## slickpanther

mr box said:


> looking for some one to restore my TRU SPOKE rims in tx houston anybody know any one who can do this and how much will it cost


The only person I would trust to do it would be TRU SPOKE themselves. THey offer tripple chrome plating and exact replica knock offs that mount better. If you go through them, your looking at $450 per wheel with all new barrels, spokes and $100 on the knock offs.


----------



## tpimuncie

25 shipped


----------



## tples65

Anaheim74 said:


> I have a 14x7 Tru Spoke for sale, its pretty rough but could be good for someone looking to restore or just needs a hub, make offer


I found a set of rims looks just like these. Really rusted how much yall think they are worth??


----------



## hoppin62

tples65 said:


> I found a set of rims looks just like these. Really rusted how much yall think they are worth??


Not much if they are all rusty and the chrome is shot out, may be good to pick up if they are cheap and you are going to restore them.


----------



## tples65

hoppin62 said:


> Not much if they are all rusty and the chrome is shot out, may be good to pick up if they are cheap and you are going to restore them.


I think im going to get them and see if i can get them restore. They come with the ko's or just post them on here and see if someone wants to get them


----------



## hoppin62

:naughty::naughty::naughty: ......... :shh::shh::shh:


----------



## Eryk

Damn, Sammy. Thats alot of lemon juice!


----------



## hoppin62

Eryk said:


> Damn, Sammy. Thats alot of lemon juice!


Eryk... long time no see buddy! :wave: Give me a call when you have some time.


----------



## socapots

Eryk said:


> Damn, Sammy. Thats alot of lemon juice!


lol.
First thing that came to mind too.. haha.. 
Then i thought shit.. CLR it. haha


----------



## hoppin62

socapots said:


> lol.
> First thing that came to mind too.. haha..
> Then i thought shit..* CLR it*. haha


:h5:


----------



## socapots

post the after pic.


----------



## hoppin62

socapots said:


> post the after pic.


----------



## socapots

:wow: 
that shit cleans up nice..


----------



## hoppin62

socapots said:


> :wow:
> that shit cleans up nice..


:yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

hoppin62 said:


>


CAME OUT NICE SAMMY!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

wow what a difference!


----------



## 62ssrag

What did you use onthem to clean them up?


----------



## hoppin62

62ssrag said:


> What did you use onthem to clean them up?


Industrial strength wire wheel cleaner.


----------



## 62ssrag

Is there a brand name for that cleaner


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

hoppin62 said:


> :yes:


:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

62ssrag said:


> Is there a brand name for that cleaner


My own mixture of sulfuric acid, hydrochloric acid, water and lemon juice! 1:1 ratio on all ingredients .. And that's no B.S. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


What's up big Ry! Calling you now...


----------



## harborareaPhil

hoppin62 said:


> My own mixture of sulfuric acid, hydrochloric acid, water and lemon juice! 1:1 ratio on all ingredients .. And that's no B.S. :thumbsup:


was a chemical handler at a plating shop years ago... nice mix...


----------



## hoppin62

harborareaPhil said:


> was a chemical handler at a plating shop years ago... nice mix...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

hoppin62 said:


> :thumbsup:


sup Dr. Brown!!


----------



## hoppin62

FREAKY TALES said:


> sup Dr. Brown!!


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

Stealing post 10,000 :0


----------



## hoppin62

BIG RED said:


> Stealing post 10,000 :0


----------



## BIG RED

hoppin62 said:


>


 One of these days I'll get a good finished pic.


----------



## harborareaPhil

sweet pic big red


----------



## socapots

BIG RED said:


> Stealing post 10,000 :0


That looks wicked man. 
Hows the weather out there?


----------



## BIG RED

socapots said:


> That looks wicked man. Hows the weather out there?


 20's and no rain. So to hot for me lol.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

BIG RED said:


> Stealing post 10,000 :0



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks fellas. She was alot of work but worth it. My friend King Cadillac gets the credit for paint and body work. I was just the dummy with the money lol. Here's a togther pic. Hope to get some good sunny day pics as she's candy brandy wine with flake


----------



## 65ss

BIG RED said:


> Thanks fellas. She was alot of work but worth it. My friend King Cadillac gets the credit for paint and body work. I was just the dummy with the money lol. Here's a togther pic. Hope to get some good sunny day pics as she's candy brandy wine with flake


:thumbsup: need i say more ?


----------



## hoppin62

BIG RED said:


> Thanks fellas. She was alot of work but worth it. My friend King Cadillac gets the credit for paint and body work. I was just the dummy with the money lol. Here's a togther pic. Hope to get some good sunny day pics as she's candy brandy wine with flake


:fool2:


----------



## socapots

BIG RED said:


> 20's and no rain. So to hot for me lol.


lol.. been dryer than a popcorn fart out here too.. Good cause i dont have to cut the lawn.. bad cause... hmm.. i'll have to get back to you on that one. haha.


----------



## JustCruisin

Has anyone ordered the "new" Truspokes in 13"? I'd like to see a picture.. a 62' Impala sitting on em comes to mind, but I didn't save the pic..


----------



## socapots

email truspoke. they seem to be pretty good guys. They may have some pics of them on cars, or at the very least pics of the wheels with some tire on them


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil

t t t page 2.....


----------



## danny_boy_65

harborareaPhil said:


> t t t page 2.....


:thumbsup:Good looking combo right there!:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

my favorite look.... no doubt


----------



## danny_boy_65

harborareaPhil said:


> my favorite look.... no doubt


is that yours and do you have a full sized picture?


----------



## harborareaPhil

I wish it was.... hope for mine to look like this when's it done


----------



## BIG RED

That is a bitchin ride for sure  ^^^


----------



## danny_boy_65

BIG RED said:


> That is a bitchin ride for sure  ^^^


:yes: beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

Can some let me know how to Clean them just got a set of Tru spokes that need some work thanks.


----------



## 65ss

put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or tru spokes?


----------



## hoppin62

65ss said:


> put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or *tru spokes*?


----------



## tples65

65ss said:


> put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or tru spokes?


Trus bro!!!!


----------



## SAUL

65ss said:


> put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or tru spokes?


 that front end needs to come down a couple of inches its too high!!!!


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


> that front end needs to come down a couple of inches its too high!!!!


i was thinking of lifting it


----------



## danny_boy_65

65ss said:


> put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or tru spokes?


Nice 5 :thumbsup:tru's look great


----------



## 65ss

danny_boy_65 said:


> Nice 5 :thumbsup:tru's look great


thanks


----------



## socapots

looks good man.. 
saw the other topic too.. haha.. messed me up for a sec till i saw my post in it and realized how old it was. lol.


----------



## 65ss

socapots said:


> looks good man..
> saw the other topic too.. haha.. messed me up for a sec till i saw my post in it and realized how old it was. lol.


thanks


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

bagged on trus!


----------



## danny_boy_65

lil watcha said:


> View attachment 355112
> bagged on trus!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

lil watcha said:


> View attachment 355112
> bagged on trus!


game over right here :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

clean


----------



## SD72RIVI

2 sets of Tru=Spoke knock offs for sale on eBay.


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

old memories cc


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

lil watcha said:


> View attachment 355112
> bagged on trus!


Damn, that looks good--Nice job!!


----------



## bob_o

Does anybody know if they made Tru's in a 15x6 standard (or reversed)? I've seen 15x7's, but never with 6" width. Just curious...


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG RED said:


> Thanks fellas. She was alot of work but worth it. My friend King Cadillac gets the credit for paint and body work. I was just the dummy with the money lol. Here's a togther pic. Hope to get some good sunny day pics as she's candy brandy wine with flake




nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

80sgroupemember said:


>


Looks wicked Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

bob_o said:


> Does anybody know if they made Tru's in a 15x6 standard (or reversed)? I've seen 15x7's, but never with 6" width. Just curious...


there are some pretty knowledgeable guys in here, im sure someone will give an answer. But i have not seen 6 wide either. 
BUMP


----------



## AGUILAR3

bob_o said:


> Does anybody know if they made Tru's in a 15x6 standard (or reversed)? I've seen 15x7's, but never with 6" width. Just curious...


Tru Spoke 1988 price guide shows every series available in a 15x6 standard except the tru-classic II's


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## danny_boy_65

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


:thumbsup:How about a pic of the whole car!:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

danny_boy_65 said:


> :thumbsup:How about a pic of the whole car!:biggrin:


:shh::biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :shh::biggrin:


:dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil

x2 that's a tease.... look's sick


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> x2 that's a tease.... look's sick


:yes:


----------



## Slo-ride

How much are used & newer 4-lug 14x6 Trus going for ?????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

tru!


----------



## slickpanther

If I am rebuilding a set of True Spokes around the hubs with new spokes and barrels can I just use hubs from a standard set? Are the spokes and the alignment of the holes in the barrels what makes it a reverse?


----------



## hoppin62

slickpanther said:


> If I am rebuilding a set of True Spokes around the hubs with new spokes and barrels can I just use hubs from a standard set? Are the spokes and the alignment of the holes in the barrels what makes it a reverse?


Yes you can, the hubs are drilled the same for both standard and reverse. uffin:


----------



## MR.59

hoppin62 said:


> Yes you can, the hubs are drilled the same for both standard and reverse. uffin:


DRILL AND FILL A NEW VALVE STEM HOLE,,,,,,,,OR FILL IT FROM THE BACK!


----------



## slickpanther

hoppin62 said:


> Yes you can, the hubs are drilled the same for both standard and reverse. uffin:


Thanks for the info


----------



## slickpanther

MR.59 said:


> DRILL AND FILL A NEW VALVE STEM HOLE,,,,,,,,OR FILL IT FROM THE BACK!


Thanks. I'm gonna have no one other than True Spoke themselves build me a set so they can deal with that


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> set of nos spinners $400 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> $375 shiped
Click to expand...


----------



## harborareaPhil

wow nice!!!!


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## SD72RIVI

I just found these Tru=Spoke wheels for sale on eBay.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SD72RIVI said:


> I just found these Tru=Spoke wheels for sale on eBay.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SD72RIVI

TTT


----------



## SD72RIVI

SD72RIVI said:


> I just found these Tru=Spoke wheels for sale on eBay.


 ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT ON EBAY


----------



## SD72RIVI

ONLY 1 DAY LEFT FOR THIS SET OF TRU SPOKE WHEELS. MAKE SURE TO GO CHECK THEM OUT BEFORE THEY ARE GONE.


----------



## SD72RIVI

ONLY 1 DAY LEFT FOR THIS SET OF TRU SPOKE WHEELS FOR SALE ON EBAY. MAKE SURE TO GO CHECK THEM OUT BEFORE THEY ARE GONE.


----------



## bullet one

Nos tru spoke spinners $300


----------



## Diehard64

Nos Blue Tru Spoke Emblem on Ebay


----------



## caprice on dz

I came across a local guy selling a set of 15x6 50 spoke standard offset, just checked them out, they are stamped 1985, chrome is perfect and so is the price. The only issue is one rim is missing 1 short spoke and has 3 broken short spokes. Before I commit to purchase I just wanted to know if I can fix the spokes or is it even safe to drive on the rim? The guy only wants $150, which I know is a good price but not if its gonna cost me triple that to fix it.

Phil


----------



## Diehard64

caprice on dz said:


> I came across a local guy selling a set of 15x6 50 spoke standard offset, just checked them out, they are stamped 1985, chrome is perfect and so is the price. The only issue is one rim is missing 1 short spoke and has 3 broken short spokes. Before I commit to purchase I just wanted to know if I can fix the spokes or is it even safe to drive on the rim? The guy only wants $150, which I know is a good price but not if its gonna cost me triple that to fix it.
> 
> Phil


 Check out Gboyz they relaced a set of Tru Classic for me great job at resonable price. They have post under the wheel form.


----------



## danny_boy_65

Diehard64 said:


> Nos Blue Tru Spoke Emblem on Ebay
> View attachment 370295


:shockedh shit! I need those!:yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

Diehard64 said:


> Check out Gboyz they relaced a set of Tru Classic for me great job at resonable price. They have post under the wheel form.


can I roll em or do I risk complete structural failure?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

roll them^


----------



## caprice on dz

ANY DANGER IN THE RIM DESTROYING ITSELF


----------



## sean_2009

SD72RIVI said:


> I just found these Tru=Spoke wheels for sale on eBay.


dammmmmmmm


----------



## weto




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

weto said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

weto said:


>


 Nice!!! Now put them on the cream LTD I see back there


----------



## BIG RED

New page.


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## SAUL

T T T







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


> T T T


[/QUOTE] :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## cuttsupreme

can i put 14x7 tru spokes on a 77 coupe deville and still have it lay or would it rub ? thanks in advance


----------



## centralvalley209

SAUL said:


> T T T


[/QUOTE]Dam those look good


----------



## 80sgroupemember

shorten rear end and no problems


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## undr8ed

Looking for a set of 15x8 or 15x10 reversed with a wide 5 chev pattern for a truck I just picked up... PM condition and price


----------



## TRY ME

65ss said:


> put my tru spokes on today.what do you think rockets or tru spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j


 Badass tail lights


----------



## 65ss

thanks man glad you like them


----------



## SUPREME69

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAUL said:


> RIMS ARE SITTING ON OG 5.20S SKINNY WHITES THREE PRONG TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS NO CURB RASH BUT A LITTLE DUSTY FROM SITTING SO LONG IN A GARAGE NOTHING A CHROME POLISH CANT REMOVE


 U DONT WANNA SELL A SET BRO? JUST WONDERIN! I "USED" TO HAVE SUM! :tears:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:shocked:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

locorider said:


> For sale, rims and tires
> *Brand New just mounted and balanced 14s 4 ply 5.20s*.
> TruSpokes are in good driver quality, not show. Complete with spacers.
> Do not leak. Chevy Unilug
> Brand new Tru Spoke Lug nuts and Oblong Washers.
> $1000 plus shipping thats what Im into, thats what I'll take.
> I decided to keep the cop magnet gold Ds on the 76 instead.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


love that 62


----------



## MR.59




----------



## harborareaPhil

come tax time.... I'm gonna be looking a really nice set like those


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

MR.59 said:


>


Dayuum, thats the shit right there!!


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> come tax time.... I'm gonna be looking a really nice set like those


GOT LUCKY WHEN I FOUND THESE, THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER IN PERSON!


----------



## turri 67

MR.59 said:


> GOT LUCKY WHEN I FOUND THESE, THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER IN PERSON!


What do you rate those on a scale of 1-10? They for sale?

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

turri 67 said:


> What do you rate those on a scale of 1-10? They for sale?
> 
> --Turri.


1 TO 10,,,,,10 BEING BEST
A SOLID 9 PLUS ( 2 WHEELS HAVE MARKS ON THE 1/2 OF THE EDGE, VERY SLIGHT) THESE WERE 1 OWNER THE WHOLE TIME.STORED INSIDE FOR MANY YEARS, WERE DUSTY DIRTY ,NEVER ABUSED, AND NEVER NEEDED AN ACID DIP TO CLEAN THEM UP, I JUST WASHED THEM UP BY HAND.CHROME STILL REAL NICE, "NO PITTING MARKS"
AT THIS TIME I HAVE NO INTENTIONS TO SELL, IT TOOK A LONG TIME TO FIND THEM. AND ON THE OPEN MARKET, THESE REALLY DON`T BRING IN ALOT OF MONEY. NOT ENOUGH TO CONVINCE ME TO SELL THEM , ANYWAYS.


----------



## turri 67

MR.59 said:


> 1 TO 10,,,,,10 BEING BEST
> A SOLID 9 PLUS ( 2 WHEELS HAVE MARKS ON THE 1/2 OF THE EDGE, VERY SLIGHT) THESE WERE 1 OWNER THE WHOLE TIME.STORED INSIDE FOR MANY YEARS, WERE DUSTY DIRTY ,NEVER ABUSED, AND NEVER NEEDED AN ACID DIP TO CLEAN THEM UP, I JUST WASHED THEM UP BY HAND.CHROME STILL REAL NICE, "NO PITTING MARKS"
> AT THIS TIME I HAVE NO INTENTIONS TO SELL, IT TOOK A LONG TIME TO FIND THEM. AND ON THE OPEN MARKET, THESE REALLY DON`T BRING IN ALOT OF MONEY. NOT ENOUGH TO CONVINCE ME TO SELL THEM , ANYWAYS.


If you change your mind, let me know...
I'll take care of them for you.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

turri 67 said:


> If you change your mind, let me know...
> I'll take care of them for you.
> 
> --Turri.


YOU GOT IT


----------



## socapots

MR.59 said:


>


Those are real nice man.


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> Those are real nice man.


:yes: O.G.!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Hey undread heres a set of wide tru spokes my dad has for sale, it wouldnt let me reply to your post with a pic! They are like brand new, got them from a guy who mounted them for a photoshoot and stored them away,


----------



## undr8ed

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Hey undread heres a set of wide tru spokes my dad has for sale, it wouldnt let me reply to your post with a pic! They are like brand new, got them from a guy who mounted them for a photoshoot and stored them away,


I tried calling the number ya'll emailed me and no answer, no emails back, and I really don't have time for flakes... If you're at a good price (since you swooped them off craigslist before I got to them,) then we can deal... But like I said, I don't have time for flakes


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

undr8ed said:


> I tried calling the number ya'll emailed me and no answer, no emails back, and I really don't have time for flakes... If you're at a good price (since you swooped them off craigslist before I got to them,) then we can deal... But like I said, I don't have time for flakes


Well good luck with your search! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

harborareaPhil said:


> come tax time.... I'm gonna be looking a really nice set like those


:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Well good luck with your search! :thumbsup:


Found em  Had you called back, you coulda got a sale... Also, since you didn't call back, those rays went to Seattle 

:biggrin: Good luck with your sale...


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

undr8ed said:


> Found em  Had you called back, you coulda got a sale... Also, since you didn't call back, those rays went to Seattle
> 
> :biggrin: Good luck with your sale...[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice, no worries found a set of rays pretty cheap and got that continental kit sold didnt have to trade it! Also I gave you my pops number, if he didnt return your call thats not my deal!


----------



## lowrivi1967

Vista
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2731287709.html
Tucson
http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2741712024.html
standards in Atlanta
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/pts/2721534337.html
standards in Louisville
http://louisville.craigslist.org/pts/2707865516.html
no pic in Fresno
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2698746653.html
New York
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pts/2728792873.html


----------



## Eryk

I'm selling my Trus. Original 45 spoke. 14x7 reverse. With original 3 bar spinners. Chrome is perfect. Seals are brand new. These wheels were disassembled and completely redone by http://gboyzcustomwheels.com/. The original hubs were in primo condition. Near perfect lug holes and no wrench rash even before the re-chrome. These wheels were mounted on my Cutlass for one show and then dismounted, cleaned, and waxed. They have always been stored indoors. These motherfuckers are the real deal. Would cost 1500-1800 to find a set as nice as these and have them redone to this condition. Ask Sammy how nice these are. They used to be his. He sold them right after the redo. Still wrapped in plastic. :thumbsup:


$1000.


----------



## SAUL

Damn Sammy were u at


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam..... .......wish tax time was sooner!


----------



## Eryk

Another thing...look at the barrels. They're not new ones that all the wheel companies slap on your old hubs. Sammy had his original truspoke barrels redone. Theres a difference. The area around the nipples is different on modern hoops. These are TRU og. Nothing repopped but the spokes and nipples. Not alot like them around anymore.


Phil, Tax time. I know whats up.


----------



## Eryk

*SALE PENDING* on those. 

But keep the interest anyways. I'll let you guys know if and when the deal is finalized.


----------



## elsylient

Eryk said:


> I'm selling my Trus. Original 45 spoke. 14x7 reverse. With original 3 bar spinners. Chrome is perfect. Seals are brand new. These wheels were disassembled and completely redone by http://gboyzcustomwheels.com/. The original hubs were in primo condition. Near perfect lug holes and no wrench rash even before the re-chrome. These wheels were mounted on my Cutlass for one show and then dismounted, cleaned, and waxed. They have always been stored indoors. These motherfuckers are the real deal. Would cost 1500-1800 to find a set as nice as these and have them redone to this condition. Ask Sammy how nice these are. They used to be his. He sold them right after the redo. Still wrapped in plastic. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> $1000.


interested on any trades i got 13x7 72 spokes all chrome dayton...i need this ones for my bomb...


----------



## Eryk

Not interested in any trades. I have too many wheels. I'm trying to thin the stash, make some room, and give my kids a better christmas. Cash only. Thanks though.


----------



## MR.59

Eryk said:


> *SALE PENDING* on those.
> 
> But keep the interest anyways. I'll let you guys know if and when the deal is finalized.


THAT WAS FAST!
LITTLE OVER 1 HOUR TO SELL THEM!


----------



## Eryk

MR.59 said:


> THAT WAS FAST!
> LITTLE OVER 1 HOUR TO SELL THEM!


Yep! They're going to a good home.

SOLD


----------



## hoppin62

Eryk said:


> I'm selling my Trus. Original 45 spoke. 14x7 reverse. With original 3 bar spinners. Chrome is perfect. Seals are brand new. These wheels were disassembled and completely redone by http://gboyzcustomwheels.com/. The original hubs were in primo condition. Near perfect lug holes and no wrench rash even before the re-chrome. These wheels were mounted on my Cutlass for one show and then dismounted, cleaned, and waxed. They have always been stored indoors. These motherfuckers are the real deal. Would cost 1500-1800 to find a set as nice as these and have them redone to this condition. Ask Sammy how nice these are. They used to be his. He sold them right after the redo. Still wrapped in plastic. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> $1000.


Eryk.......... :banghead:



SAUL said:


> Damn Sammy were u at


Right here cabron! :fool2:



Eryk said:


> Another thing...look at the barrels. They're not new ones that all the wheel companies slap on your old hubs. Sammy had his original truspoke barrels redone. Theres a difference. The area around the nipples is different on modern hoops. These are TRU og. Nothing repopped but the spokes and nipples. Not alot like them around anymore.
> 
> 
> Phil, Tax time. I know whats up.


Everything on these are OG... the only way to do it !!! :thumbsup:




Eryk said:


> Yep! They're going to a good home.
> 
> SOLD


And it's not my home! :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ON DISPLAY AT SAULS HOUSE,LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ON DISPLAY AT SAULS HOUSE,LOL


hhahahahahahahahahaa......YUUUUP!


----------



## MR.59

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ON DISPLAY AT SAULS HOUSE,LOL


THAT WAS A GREAT PRICE! 
TURRI WAS LOOKING FOR A SET, WONDER IF HE GOT THEM? HE WAS ASKING ABOUT MINE, BUT THESE DON`T COME AROUND THAT OFTEN, THS CLEAN, AND IT`T TOO BAD THEY DON`T BRING DAYTON MONEY


----------



## turri 67

MR.59 said:


> THAT WAS A GREAT PRICE!
> TURRI WAS LOOKING FOR A SET, WONDER IF HE GOT THEM? HE WAS ASKING ABOUT MINE, BUT THESE DON`T COME AROUND THAT OFTEN, THS CLEAN, AND IT`T TOO BAD THEY DON`T BRING DAYTON MONEY


Wasn't me. I didn't see these until this morning; otherwise I probably would've jumped on them. Good deal and naice azz wheels.

--Turri.


----------



## harborareaPhil

soon to be seen on a glasshouse somewhere....


----------



## MR.59

turri 67 said:


> Wasn't me. I didn't see these until this morning; otherwise I probably would've jumped on them. Good deal and naice azz wheels.
> 
> --Turri.


THEY SOLD FAST, I MIGHT HAVE JUMPED ON THEM, AND RESOLD MY SET TO MOVE UP THE LATTER.
XMAS TIME SPECIALS, DEALS ARE OUT IN FORCE! MISSED A SET OF CLEAN DAYTONS 850.00.........GUYS ARE WAITIN WITH CASH IN HAND THIS YEAR


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

turri 67 said:


> Wasn't me. I didn't see these until this morning; otherwise I probably would've jumped on them. Good deal and naice azz wheels.
> 
> --Turri.


 same here, didnt see em till this morning!!!:banghead:


----------



## harborareaPhil

none of you had a chance in hell anyway....


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> none of you had a chance in hell anyway....


sounds like an insider deal,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SAUL

harborareaPhil said:


> soon to be seen on a glasshouse somewhere....


 nice score Phil


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> nice score Phil


:shocked:


----------



## undr8ed

Those are some BADASS wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> nice score Phil


:rofl:

yea...nice score for you


----------



## turri 67

harborareaPhil said:


> none of you had a chance in hell anyway....


If you decide on selling those wheels let me know, I'll take those old wheels with OG Barrels off your hands, no problem. 
Something to consider is they maybe stale wheels! 

--Turri.


----------



## todamadre c.c

Looking to buy 1 truspoke ko 3ear...pm me ..thanks


----------



## skull elco

Just got a set of 14x7 tru spokes they r 50 spoke rims and r stamped 1984 i traded a set of 13x7 china rims with no tires no adaptors and no knock offs ..... can anyone tell my anything about them ? they r really clean but they look a little different then my 45 spoke tru spokes....


----------



## SAUL

Can u post a picture of the 50 spokes


----------



## skull elco

SAUL said:


> Can u post a picture of the 50 spokes


I well post a pic here in a


----------



## skull elco




----------



## FREAKY TALES

got a set of rebuilt tru spks 14x7s with chevy lug pattern, asking for 1050. they come with no accs to them. if anyone is interested, pls pm me for more info


----------



## BIG RED

skull elco said:


>


Not a tru-spoke that you may be thinking of. This may be a cragar tru-spoke???

The guys in here will know for sure but I can tell it's not a true tru-spoke.


----------



## BIG RED

FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of rebuilt tru spks 14x7s with chevy lug pattern, asking for 1050. they come with no accs to them. if anyone is interested, pls pm me for more info


What the lug pattern big lug chevy or small pattern.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

i think they call it 5 on 5 by 5 on 4 3/4


----------



## N.O.Bricks

skull elco said:


>


I had some that look like those in the early 90s,mine were appliance brand spokes,very desireable down in New Orleans back then


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Not a tru-spoke that you may be thinking of. This may be a cragar tru-spoke???
> 
> The guys in here will know for sure but I can tell it's not a true tru-spoke.


A FRIEND ON MINE HAS AN N.O.S. SET IN BOX 14X8 TRUE SPOKES


----------



## BIG RED

FREAKY TALES said:


> i think they call it 5 on 5 by 5 on 4 3/4


Nice.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

MR.59 said:


> A FRIEND ON MINE HAS AN N.O.S. SET IN BOX 14X8 TRUE SPOKES


14x8 are the shit


----------



## skull elco

thanks for all the info everyone ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> i think they call it 5 on 5 by 5 on 4 3/4


PICS?


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

TTTru-Spoke:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

awesome pic brother....


----------



## danny_boy_65

:yes:...........:wow:


----------



## MR.59

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> 14x8 are the shit


I THINK HE MIGHT SELL THEM, PM ME IF ANYONES INTERESTED , I`LL ASK.
HE`S WAS AT ABOUT 1000.00 FOR THE SET


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

harborareaPhil said:


> awesome pic brother....


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

TTT


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> TTTru-Spoke:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> TTTru-Spoke:thumbsup:


Gorgeous!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

my latest find!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 424699
> my latest find!:biggrin:


got some caps for you


----------



## danny_boy_65

I have a set of these already






but pm me a price and we can talk.:biggrin: you know I think these might have been yours at on time too!:dunno:


----------



## MR.59

danny_boy_65 said:


> I have a set of these already
> View attachment 424953
> but pm me a price and we can talk.:biggrin: you know I think these might have been yours at on time too!:dunno:


75.00 FOR ALL, AND YES THOSE WERE MY OLD ONES, THE PATCH IS ORIGINAL FROM BACK IN THE DAY ALSO


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.59 said:


> 75.00 FOR ALL, AND YES THOSE WERE MY OLD ONES, THE PATCH IS ORIGINAL FROM BACK IN THE DAY ALSO


I know that's why I grabbed these off of Airborne.N.O.S. parts are the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> got some caps for you


still have these 4 sale, 75.00 for all 5 N.O.S. IN THE BOXES!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Found these today...http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/2805906412.html


----------



## MR.50

i have a set for sale best offer get them


----------



## danny_boy_65

hey does anyone have these stickers they want to part with? :happysad:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:dunno:....................:inout:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> still have these 4 sale, 75.00 for all 5 N.O.S. IN THE BOXES!


caps sold on ebay for more money, going to japan!


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.59 said:


> caps sold on ebay for more money, going to japan!


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Who owns this 62 or anyone know the owner???


----------



## tpimuncie

Whats your guys input on the new 13 inch tru spokes on ebay:dunno:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

tpimuncie said:


> Whats your guys input on the new 13 inch tru spokes on ebay:dunno:


that they are bad ass!!! but still cheaper to have old ones made into 13s


----------



## MR.59

thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Price?????


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Anybody have any for sale that will fit a 1982 mark vi Lincoln 13's let me know thanks


----------



## MR.59

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Anybody have any for sale that will fit a 1982 mark vi Lincoln 13's let me know thanks


WHAT`S THE BOLT PATTERN?


----------



## 65ss

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


 damn those are nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


how much water????


----------



## Flex Dogg

where can i find these 59 impala caps ? just picked up some bolt-on 13"s for $100 and need these for my 69 Impala.any info would be appreciated ...


----------



## GALLO 59

Those are easy to find just go to impala parts suppliers and look up 59 impala spinners they're between 300 and 400 bucks


----------



## harborareaPhil

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


wow!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> wow!!!!


:yes:


----------



## MR.59

Flex Dogg said:


> where can i find these 59 impala caps ? just picked up some bolt-on 13"s for $100 and need these for my 69 Impala.any info would be appreciated ...
> View attachment 433585


THAT PICS IS FROM THE BED OF MY TRUCK!


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> how much water????


I`LL HAVE A BETTER IDEA ONCE MY OG ZENITHS ARE CORRECTLY RESTORED,,,,,,,,,,ONCE I SEE HOW THEY LOOK , I`LL SEE IF I`M GOING TO KEEP THEM OR NOT


----------



## harborareaPhil

perry you are the TRU-tease



(no ****)


----------



## Flex Dogg

thanks for the info , and yes that is your pic ... i stole it :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> perry you are the TRU-tease
> 
> 
> 
> (no ****)


Just testing the water,,,,,,,I can't hang on to all the extra sets, need to make room.
And guys should be getting the tax money in real soon, so you never know
And these have never been soaked in acid to clean them, all original, not all scratched, or dull or pitted chrome, the only thing I cleaned them with was glass cleaner, these are a true one owner set of true spokes, only on one car there whole life!


----------



## MR.59

Flex Dogg said:


> thanks for the info , and yes that is your pic ... i stole it :scrutinize:


I got more pics on file if you need them


----------



## Flex Dogg

MR.59 said:


> I got more pics on file if you need them


yea that would be cool , love the wheels with those caps.found some on ebay for $300


----------



## MR.59

Flex Dogg said:


> yea that would be cool , love the wheels with those caps.found some on ebay for $300


YOU NEED TO BUY THE 59 LARGER SPINNER, AND BOLT THEM TO ANOTHER CAP, EITHER A MCLEAN, OR A TRUESPOKE CAP. 
YOU CAN`T JUST RUN THE 300.00 SET OF SPINNERS ALONE


----------



## Flex Dogg

this is what i found for $300 would they fit ?


----------



## Flex Dogg

oh o.k. i get it now , the bolt-ons i got have caps.


----------



## hoppin62

:inout:


----------



## God's Son2

anybody want to trade some 13x7 tru spokes for a set of 14x7 all chrome daytons?


----------



## bullet one

God's Son2 said:


> anybody want to trade some 13x7 tru spokes for a set of 14x7 all chrome daytons?


Pics


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


I WANT TO SELL THESE, MY ZENITHS ARE ALMOST FINISHED, SO NOT GOING TO USE THEM
CAN TAKE A NEW SET OF FIRSTONE 13 380`S AS PART TRADE


----------



## costom70

MR.59 said:


> I WANT TO SELL THESE, MY ZENITHS ARE ALMOST FINISHED, SO NOT GOING TO USE THEM
> CAN TAKE A NEW SET OF FIRSTONE 13 380`S AS PART TRADE


What size are they and how much?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> I WANT TO SELL THESE, MY ZENITHS ARE ALMOST FINISHED, SO NOT GOING TO USE THEM
> CAN TAKE A NEW SET OF FIRSTONE 13 380`S AS PART TRADE


how much is other part of trade???


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> how much is other part of trade???


whole set is 1500/1600 range
you won`t find a cleaner set unless you took them out of the box


----------



## dlo1975

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


 What size are they I'm lookin for some 14X7's


----------



## MR.59

dlo1975 said:


> What size are they I'm lookin for some 14X7's


14X7


----------



## MR.59

LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE BETTER TO SELL THESE WITHOUT THE TIRES, 
SO TODAY I`LL DISMOUNT THEM, AND SELL THE RIMS AND TIRES SEPARATELY
WHO WOULD BE INTERSTED IN "JUST THE RIMS"?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## SAUL

NEWSTYLE did u send those hubs in already to get restored? You cant beat the shine on New chrome


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

my homie takin them tomorow with him:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Eryk said:


> I'm selling my Trus. Original 45 spoke. 14x7 reverse. With original 3 bar spinners. Chrome is perfect. Seals are brand new. These wheels were disassembled and completely redone by http://gboyzcustomwheels.com/. The original hubs were in primo condition. Near perfect lug holes and no wrench rash even before the re-chrome. These wheels were mounted on my Cutlass for one show and then dismounted, cleaned, and waxed. They have always been stored indoors. These motherfuckers are the real deal. Would cost 1500-1800 to find a set as nice as these and have them redone to this condition. Ask Sammy how nice these are. They used to be his. He sold them right after the redo. Still wrapped in plastic. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> $1000.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Cleaning out storage and I have 2 sets of Tru Spokes for sale buyer pays shipping if interested pm or call (720)276-1905:

4 Standard 15's Tru Spokes BF Goodrich tires $500 










5 14" Reversed with whitewall tires $850


----------



## FREAKY TALES

got a set of 13x7 45 spoke tru spokes if any one is interested. they have stainless steel spks and nipples and 3 bar kos, 1300
































they are chevy bolt pattern


----------



## MR.59

THOSE WERE A DEAL


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of 13x7 45 spoke tru spokes if any one is interested. they have stainless steel spks and nipples and 3 bar kos, 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are chevy bolt pattern


THESE 13`S LOOK GOOD!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> THESE 13`S LOOK GOOD!


THANK YOU SIR!!


----------



## SAUL

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


>


These Tru Spokes look familiar


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> thinking of selling these, so just testig the waters,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> these are real clean without rechroming a set, all og


anybody need a clean azz set of og trues? 14x7


----------



## elspock84

MR.59 said:


> anybody need a clean azz set of og trues? 14x7


How much??


----------



## bigjoe82

MR.59 said:


> anybody need a clean azz set of og trues? 14x7


What's the price tag?


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## bullet one

nice


FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of 13x7 45 spoke tru spokes if any one is interested. they have stainless steel spks and nipples and 3 bar kos, 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are chevy bolt pattern


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


>


STILL HAVE THESE UP 4 GRABS


----------



## 1938_MASTER

i have a set of "5" 14 x 7 reverse cross lace tru rays for sale. if your interested, pm me.
they are decent drivers,they will have to be restored for a show car.
i do not have the caps but u can find them on ebay.
asking $550 b/o

here is the pics of the 4, i will get the picture of the 5th one later.
i have not tried cleaning them up. they are dusty and have specks of rust that should clean up.


----------



## SAUL

A good cleaning and those rays would look even better good deal


----------



## prc13

Pm price


----------



## GT~PLATING

I got 4 spinners freshly chrome any offers


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## brn2ridelo

14x7 rebuilt and show ready fit chevy $1,000 
call # (818)201-4111


----------



## Flex Dogg

nice


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

my fresh set trus & coker 520s


----------



## tpimuncie

Would 14x7 trus clear impala skirts? Thanks in advance


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 454448
> View attachment 454449
> 
> 
> my fresh set trus & coker 520s


THEY LOOK NICE!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> THEY LOOK NICE!


thks


----------



## aztecsef1

tpimuncie said:


> Would 14x7 trus clear impala skirts? Thanks in advance


Yup unless ur lifted rear end moves and will knock em off


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> 14x7 rebuilt and show ready fit chevy $1,000
> call # (818)201-4111


ARE THESE THE ONES THAT WERE JUST SOLD?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## tpimuncie

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 456189
> View attachment 456190
> 
> View attachment 456191
> View attachment 456200


Chingon!


----------



## danny_boy_65

:wow:...............:yes:..


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 456189
> View attachment 456190
> 
> View attachment 456191
> View attachment 456200


those look nice on,,,,,im leaning towards the trus for my 76 , instead of the rays


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> those look nice on,,,,,im leaning towards the trus for my 76 , instead of the rays


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo pab 77

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 456189
> View attachment 456190
> 
> View attachment 456191
> View attachment 456200


Car looks slick!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Lo pab 77 said:


> Car looks slick!


thks:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Lo pab 77 said:


> Car looks slick!


thks:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte




----------



## SAUL

Looking good!!!!


----------



## lowlowlow

Spotted these 13s, never seen them before


----------



## 79lincoln

TTT


----------



## 79lincoln

SAUL said:


> :0 nice


 Monte with true spokes


----------



## chingon36

DRIVER QUALITY TRU SPOKES 14X7 UNI LUG 5 ON 5 AND 5 ON 4 3/4 SOME SERFACE RUST.WIT 2 K/O 1 K/O IS SCRATCH. $275 PICK UP PERFER. SOLD


----------



## socapots

chingon36 said:


> DRIVER QUALITY TRU SPOKES 14X7 UNI LUG 5 ON 5 AND 5 ON 4 3/4 SOME SERFACE RUST.WIT 2 K/O 1 K/O IS RUFF. $275 PICK UP PERFER. CALL OR TXT (805)805-443-1003


nice shit man.!!


----------



## modesto64

I just picked up a clean set of 14x7 4 bolt Tru Spokes for my wifes 65 4 lug Mustang .
$60.00 dollars just need 1 center cap a fuken great deal at the Stockton Swapmeet.:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

modesto64 said:


> I just picked up a clean set of 14x7 4 bolt Tru Spokes for my wifes 65 4 lug Mustang .
> $60.00 dollars just need 1 center cap a fuken great deal at the Stockton Swapmeet.:biggrin:


A DONUT CAP? I GOT SOME EXTRAS LAYING AROUND


----------



## SAUL

Supreme were you been brother


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL said:


> Supreme were you been brother


I SNEAK IN AND OUT ON OCCASSION. NO HOUSE COMP AND I HATE MY WIFES LAPTOP. HEY DID YOU SEE ALL THEM SPOKES FOR SALE ON CRAIGSLIST FRESNO?


----------



## modesto64

SUPREME69 said:


> A DONUT CAP? I GOT SOME EXTRAS LAYING AROUND


Never knew they are called that but yep I need one .
How much ?


----------



## SUPREME69

modesto64 said:


> Never knew they are called that but yep I need one .
> How much ?


That's what I have always called them. I'm actually going through my stuff, getting ready for a swapmeet. I'll pull them out tomorrow. $20 Shipped sound cool?


----------



## SAUL

U gonna be at the swap meet in Fresno this Sunday Jerome?


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL said:


> U gonna be at the swap meet in Fresno this Sunday Jerome?


Yes I'm gonna take some stuff to sell.


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> Yes I'm gonna take some stuff to sell.


pm me your list


----------



## modesto64

Like this one right ?


----------



## modesto64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

Yes


----------



## modesto64

SUPREME69 said:


> Yes


Lets do this you have pay pal .
and I bought two 3 way Tru spoke knock offs are you interested .


----------



## modesto64

modesto64 said:


> Lets do this you have pay pal .
> and I bought two 3 way Tru spoke knock offs are you interested .[/QUO


----------



## modesto64

View attachment 471100


----------



## modesto64

View attachment 471110


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i need an original set of tru spoke knockoffs any one have some for sale


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

I gotta set for sale.. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

post pics and price


NEWLIFE ELA said:


> I gotta set for sale.. Sent you a PM.


----------



## ElColombiano

looking for 14x7 reversed tru spokes, for a GBody. PM with pics & price if you have a set for sale... Thanks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Pic of rims when I bought them..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Sale pending


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Back up for sale!


----------



## MR.59

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Back up for sale!


:drama:


----------



## aztecsef1

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Here is a pic of a rim on my 68 project car.


Now that's badass!!! Love the old school flavor


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Pic of rims when I bought them..


Very nice!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Sale pending again!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Looking for some 14x7 tru's that is 5 x 4 1/2 for ford car


----------



## MR.59

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Looking for some 14x7 tru's that is 5 x 4 1/2 for ford car


any of the multi lugs will work, most common bolt pattern is 4.50 and 4.75


----------



## MR.59

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Looking for some 14x7 tru's that is 5 x 4 1/2 for ford car


any of the multi lugs will work, most common bolt pattern is 4.50 and 4.75


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Tru Spokes

SOLD!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## Wizzard

My TRU=RAYS with 520´s.


----------



## SAUL

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

modesto64 said:


> I just picked up a clean set of 14x7 4 bolt Tru Spokes for my wifes 65 4 lug Mustang .
> $60.00 dollars just need 1 center cap a fuken great deal at the Stockton Swapmeet.:biggrin:


have u found a cap yet i talked to u at the swap meet i have some if u need them?


----------



## SAUL

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> have u found a cap yet i talked to u at the swap meet i have some if u need them?


What's up Mike


----------



## RED PASSION

QUE TRANZA VATOS LOCOS ?? PUROS 14X7 AND 13X7 
CON 5.20S WITH SMALL WHITE WALLS SOLAMENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

RED PASSION said:


> QUE TRANZA VATOS LOCOS ?? PUROS 14X7 AND 13X7
> CON 5.20S WITH SMALL WHITE WALLS SOLAMENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Que transa Manny i see you're finally on here orale puro galarle la cresta al gallo!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

RED PASSION said:


> QUE TRANZA VATOS LOCOS ?? PUROS 14X7 AND 13X7
> CON 5.20S WITH SMALL WHITE WALLS SOLAMENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


que ondas tocayo!!! hows it going up there?


----------



## danny_boy_65

TTT


----------



## RED PASSION

PURO FELIZIDAD HOMEBOYS !!! THIS TOWN HAS A BUNCH OF OLD SCHOOL SHIT UP HERE !!! EVERYTHING I HAD A KID IM FINDING UP HERE !!! LET ME KNOW WHEN EVER YOU VATOS FINDING SOMETHING UP HERE I WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO PICK UP FOR YOU VATOS !!! SE VALE


----------



## hoppin62

Could those be Tru's in the background? Found this pic from 1977 

Oh Yeah....Hello Family! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Pic of rims when I bought them..


WHO RESTORED THESE?


----------



## ez_rider

Happy Father's Day!:wave:


----------



## danny_boy_65

my latest addition.


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

http://yakima.craigslist.org/pts/3109143824.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> http://yakima.craigslist.org/pts/3109143824.html


:h5:


----------



## SAUL

Going to be listing a set of 4 14x7 tru spokes pretty soon. The rims have small sections of rust but still look good. No curb rash plus the lug holes aren't all rounded tgese were bought new in the 70s and were on one car only since new i will post a picture of one and it hasn't been cleaned yet. If your interested please submit your bids


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> Going to be listing a set of 4 14x7 tru spokes pretty soon. The rims have small sections of rust but still look good. No curb rash plus the lug holes aren't all rounded tgese were bought new in the 70s and were on one car only since new i will post a picture of one and it hasn't been cleaned yet. If your interested please submit your bids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> These are 5 on 4 1/2 Ford and 5 on 4 3/4 Chevy


----------



## SAUL

Asking $500 O.b.O for the set of 4 Tru spokes listed above


----------



## 65ss

[/
QUOTE]

These are 5 on 4 1/2 Ford and 5 on 4 3/4 Chevy[/QUOTE]



SAUL said:


> Asking $500 O.b.O for the set of 4 Tru spokes listed above


nice wheels for a decent price right here :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

65ss said:


> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> These are 5 on 4 1/2 Ford and 5 on 4 3/4 Chevy



nice wheels for a decent price right here :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Will they fit a Buick lesabre


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Pm me


----------



## SAUL

Whats the bolt pattern on your buick


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ghettobuilt

PM sent


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

my new score...there 15/8s but they were too clean to let anyboby else get:twak:
mayb i need to buy a 80s chevy stepside or el co to put them on


----------



## SAUL

Buy a van mike and throw those on with some T/A tires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

SAUL said:


> Buy a van mike and throw those on with some T/A tires


HAHAHA I GOT T/A TIRES FOR SALE TOO IM TRYING TO SELL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SAUL said:


> Buy a van mike and throw those on with some T/A tires


AH YEA A BLACK/GREY ONE WITH RED STRIPE...A-TEAM STYLE:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

For Sale $1,000 4 O.G Tru Spokes 14x7 with knock offs and 5.60 premium sportways


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

All pm returned on the Trus


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

submit your bids!!!


----------



## SAUL

Yup


----------



## Robert =woody65=

starting bid,800.00


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> submit your bids!!!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Robert =woody65=

850.00


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

SAUL said:


> For Sale $1,000 4 O.G Tru Spokes 14x7 with knock offs and 5.60 premium sportways


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC

SAUL said:


> For Sale $1,000 4 O.G Tru Spokes 14x7 with knock offs and 5.60 premium sportways


Look good Saul. Good luck on the sale


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I WONDER WHOS THESE 13S ARE????:dunno:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

did you want a set of 13s i have a restored set pm with questions


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 517786
> 
> I WONDER WHOS THESE 13S ARE????:dunno:





80sgroupemember said:


> did you want a set of 13s i have a restored set pm with questions


no these are mine i just had them restored


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> For Sale $1,000 4 O.G Tru Spokes 14x7 with knock offs and 5.60 premium sportways


 Sold!


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> no these are mine i just had them restored


MY NEXT SET WILL BE 13`S


GONNA LOOKOUT FOR CORES TO REBUILD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> Sold!


:h5:


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> MY NEXT SET WILL BE 13`S
> 
> 
> GONNA LOOKOUT FOR CORES TO REBUILD


I got a set of 15s for sale $100.


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> I got a set of 15s for sale $100.


Pm sent


----------



## LURCH63

True spokes are tite, kind of torn between buying some of them, cragar ss' or 72 spokes.


----------



## wiresandtires

Special thanks to bro from Long Beach Ca, Mark
stepped up and bought some 14x6 tru rays cross lace for his 58 Impala:yes: Will post pics as soon as we get them


----------



## BIGV63

wiresandtires said:


> Special thanks to bro from Long Beach Ca, Mark
> stepped up and bought some 14x6 tru rays cross lace for his 58 Impala:yes: Will post pics as soon as we get them
> View attachment 522685
> View attachment 522686


Shoot me a price on some 17x7's


----------



## BIGV63

BIGV63 said:


> Shoot me a price on some 17x7's


chit 14x7's


----------



## wiresandtires

BIGV63 said:


> chit 14x7's


Bigv you got a pm They come stainkess steel only.
uffin:


----------



## wiresandtires




----------



## 79lincoln

just sharing with the Tru-Spoke Family my sons car again:biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

79lincoln said:


> just sharing with the Tru-Spoke Family my sons car again:biggrin:


sucker is cleeeeeaaaaaaaaaan.send it this way paul


----------



## Airborne

SUPREME69 said:


> I got a set of 15s for sale $100.


pm pics!


----------



## rlowrod

\\this














45 spoke 13's for my 64, , just in time to go riden this Sunday!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

rlowrod said:


> \\this
> View attachment 524286
> View attachment 524287
> 
> 
> 45 spoke 13's for my 64, , just in time to go riden this Sunday!


Those are very nice


----------



## tpimuncie

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 522962


THOSE ARE BADASS!


----------



## 80sgroupemember

we have more 13s for sale let me know


----------



## bigjoe82

Looking for some 14x7 45 spokes. I have some 14x6 triple chrome that I bought from a guy at Pomona, he told me they were 14x7 and turns out they werent. Can trade straight accross or cash.


----------



## lowdeville

bigjoe82 said:


> Looking for some 14x7 45 spokes. I have some 14x6 triple chrome that I bought from a guy at Pomona, he told me they were 14x7 and turns out they werent. Can trade straight accross or cash.


Post pix please.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

79lincoln said:


> just sharing with the Tru-Spoke Family my sons car again:biggrin:


----------



## wiresandtires

tpimuncie said:


> THOSE ARE BADASS!


Gracias bro! You've got my number
CHUMA


----------



## Lo pab 77

79lincoln said:


> just sharing with the Tru-Spoke Family my sons car again:biggrin:


Thanks for posting the pic pops. And thanks for the comments fellows,means a lot when someone else can appreciate it. Paul III.


----------



## SAUL

79lincoln said:


> just sharing with the Tru-Spoke Family my sons car again:biggrin:


That's bad ass!!!!!


----------



## robs68

:drama:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

I'm looking for a set of center caps for my tru spokes any one know where I can get some at a good price?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

64GALAXIE said:


> I'm looking for a set of center caps for my tru spokes any one know where I can get some at a good price?


Hit up wwk


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## SAUL

Hell yeah!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


orange juiced just changed it up....13 tru spokes


----------



## 80sgroupemember

http://tinypic.com/m/98zi1k/2 mine to in 1980


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


love that look.I just sold my star wires, and later on get tru's


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


BADASS!!!


----------



## MR.59

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


these are 13`s!?????


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

MR.59 said:


> these are 13`s!?????


13s


----------



## aztecsef1

my 64 impala ss on true spokes 14x7 with 5.20 premium sport not done yet but coming soon


----------



## Richiecool69elka

80sgroupemember said:


>


Looks Good and With Skirts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


Nice...Cant Wait To Put Mine On My 69 El Camino.:nicoderm:...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> love that look.I just sold my star wires, and later on get tru's[/QUOTE
> 
> THATS THA BAD THING....I STARTED 18YRS AGO ON 13/8 STARWIRES...I :buttkick: FOR SELLING THEM....]


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS!!!


THANKS



MR.59 said:


> these are 13`s!?????


YES SIR



Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice...Cant Wait To Put Mine On My 69 El Camino.:nicoderm:...


THANKS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## Richiecool69elka

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 530317


Yup.Looking Real Good...:nicoderm:...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Holy fuck! That orange Elky is the fuckin dogs!
Love how it lays flat in the rear.
Whats the story on the 13'' Trus? Are they special order new ones? Never heard of og 13s unless 4lug, but an Elky aint 4lug, so....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

80sgroupemember said:


> we have more 13s for sale let me know


Ah ok, lets say i want a set in 4lug (uni or MII), would that be possible? And how much bread? 
Just testing the ground, cant afford now, but new or old they are on the must buy list.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> love that look.I just sold my star wires, and later on get tru's[/QUOTE
> 
> THATS THA BAD THING....I STARTED 18YRS AGO ON 13/8 STARWIRES...I :buttkick: FOR SELLING THEM....]
> 
> 
> 
> I here you. I sold them now, so no looking back:420:, just time to move on to some new tru's soon
Click to expand...


----------



## rlowrod

:biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


Fuckin badasss!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


:fool2:


----------



## lowdeville

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


WOW!LOve that look:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i usually am for 14s on big cars, but the way that 64 lays and the fact that does it on old school wires makes it totally BAD ASS.


----------



## bobby38sur

View attachment 531321


















View attachment 531321
I have 5 13x7 Tru-Spokes. They are hard to find 56 spokes. The stamp on the rims reads DOT USA T 13x7 JJ and are dated 2-15-97. Text me at 915-926-0777 if interested. I do not have the center caps and they do not come with tires. The rims are in good driver condition with minor scratches. Price $500 or best offer. Hit me up with your offer I may take it...


----------



## MR.59

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


SHIT,13`S ARE THE NEW THANG. WHO WANTS THE 14`S? WITH THIS LOOK JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY?


----------



## 62ssrag

Any body looking for rebuilt set of truspoke 14" triple chrome you can have em in time for the supershow


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


firme :nicoderm:


----------



## rlowrod

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod

MR.59 said:


> SHIT,13`S ARE THE NEW THANG. WHO WANTS THE 14`S? WITH THIS LOOK JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY?





dogbonekustoms said:


> i usually am for 14s on big cars, but the way that 64 lays and the fact that does it on old school wires makes it totally BAD ASS.





lowdeville said:


> WOW!LOve that look:thumbsup:





JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :fool2:





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuckin badasss!!!





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> firme :nicoderm:


 Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

dogbonekustoms said:


> Holy fuck! That orange Elky is the fuckin dogs!
> Love how it lays flat in the rear.
> Whats the story on the 13'' Trus? Are they special order new ones? Never heard of og 13s unless 4lug, but an Elky aint 4lug, so....


thanks..i had them redone..13/7,,i had a old set..they just use the hub and rechrome it..put new rims,spokes,nips...the set i had done for lincoln are 14/7


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> SHIT,13`S ARE THE NEW THANG. WHO WANTS THE 14`S? WITH THIS LOOK JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY?


:yes:


----------



## rlowrod




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

62ssrag said:


> Any body looking for rebuilt set of truspoke 14" triple chrome you can have em in time for the supershow


pm what you want?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 546418


----------



## 13OZKAR

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 546418


----------



## 13OZKAR

...


----------



## MR.GM84

I HAVE TWO NEW SETS A SET OF 14X7 AND A SET OF 14X6 FOR 1,150.00 A SET NEW SPOKES ,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB 









14X7
















14X6


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


:thumbsup:...


----------



## Firefly




----------



## harborareaPhil

so dope


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> so dope


:420:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Firefly said:


>


That Lincoln is beautiful.............


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> That Lincoln is beautiful.............


Fuck yes it is...them 13" or 14's??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ABRAXASS said:


> That Lincoln is beautiful.............


know where ones at, for $2500 old mafia guy owned it.All og next to a barn.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

64 too


----------



## Firefly

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuck yes it is...them 13" or 14's??


We always get that question, that car is so big that they look like 13's. But they're 14x7 Tru-Spokes on Coker 5.20's.


----------



## danny_boy_65

A x'mas gift to my cousin who is more like a brother for his old school Flava GlassHouse!:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 552830
> View attachment 552831
> A x'mas gift to my cousin who is more like a brother for his old school Flava GlassHouse!:thumbsup:


Nice!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

aztecsef1 said:


> Nice!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84

I HAVE A SET OF 14X6 FOR 1,000.00 A SET NEW SPOKES ,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB 










1,000.00 local pick up only super show special

14X6


----------



## mr.rubio89

62ssrag said:


> Any body looking for rebuilt set of truspoke 14" triple chrome you can have em in time for the supershow


Bolt pattern? 5X5?


----------



## CLuTZ

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14X6 FOR 1,000.00 A SET NEW SPOKES ,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000.00 local pick up only super show special
> 
> 14X6


Where abouts is pick up from chief? Any chance you would split them up to a set with 2x7" and 2x6" by any chance? Fit caddy right??


----------



## MR.GM84

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14X6 FOR 1,000.00 A SET NEW SPOKES ,NIPPLES AND BARREL WITH RECHROMED HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000.00 local pick up only super show special
> 
> 14X6




*SOLD*


----------



## hoppin62

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :420:


:420::420:


----------



## gordo86

I LOVE TRU SPOKES TRYING TO FIND SOMEONE THAT WILL RECHROME A SET I HAVE


----------



## MR.GM84

gordo86 said:


> I LOVE TRU SPOKES TRYING TO FIND SOMEONE THAT WILL RECHROME A SET I HAVE



The cadillac connect 714 371 5654


----------



## gordo86

MR.GM84 said:


> The cadillac connect 714 371 5654


THANK YOU


----------



## BIG_JAE

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 552830
> View attachment 552831
> A x'mas gift to my cousin who is more like a brother for his old school Flava GlassHouse!:thumbsup:


know how much the center caps will cost me?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LOOKING FOR GM HUBS PM IF YOU HAVE SOME THT ARE REBUILDABLE CANT HAVE HOLES ALL STRIPPED OUT
THX


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking for some Original Tru Spoke Knockoffs Not the reproduced ones.If anyone has any Please PM Me How Much.Thanks


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

best rims ever made


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking for some Original Tru Spoke Knockoffs Not the reproduced ones.If anyone has any Please PM Me How Much.Thanks


Anyone????


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> Anyone????


THERE WAS A NICE SET ON FLEABAY


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Really? Damn Guess I Gotta Keep Looking.If Anyone Has Any Original Knockoffs Please PM Me.Thanks.


----------



## undr8ed

*Fucking medical bills...*

...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

undr8ed said:


> For sale
> 
> 3 bars are complete and are in very good rider condition... No pocks or pits...
> 
> Continental kit lock that's in perfect condition. I used the acorn nut but can machine one to match whatever. OG keys too...
> 
> Vogue caps are minty and it's too bad more cats don't roll tru's and vogues. These are metal and press fit with dimples nicely :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM offers cus these gotta go!!! Don't make me bay them :rofl:


Pmd on 3 ears


----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody looking for restored 13" 45 spoke tru spokes with all the hardward. Pm if interstead licated in socal. Can send pics to phone or email.


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

80sgroupemember said:


> did you want a set of 13s i have a restored set pm with questions


pics/price?


----------



## firme63ragtop

62ssrag said:


> Anybody looking for restored 13" 45 spoke tru spokes with all the hardward. Pm if interstead licated in socal. Can send pics to phone or email.


Pics and price ?


----------



## 62ssrag

firme63ragtop said:


> Pics and price ?


pm sent


----------



## lone one

ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER

PM'D



62ssrag said:


> Anybody looking for restored 13" 45 spoke tru spokes with all the hardward. Pm if interstead licated in socal. Can send pics to phone or email.


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## hoppin62

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

*N.O.S TRU=SPOKES 14 X 6 FOR SALE*

FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


----------



## BIGJOE619

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR CASH + 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM


how much?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR CASH + 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM


nice...


----------



## bullet one

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR CASH + 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM


. Nice!


----------



## hoppin62

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Ruiz64

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much?


Say's $1400 obo


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


PRICE DROP $900 PICK UP ONLY IN GLENDALE CA CAPS INCLUDED


----------



## Ruiz64

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> PRICE DROP $900 PICK UP ONLY IN GLENDALE CA CAPS INCLUDED


That's a steal, G/L on the sale


----------



## BIGJOE619

Ruiz64 said:


> Say's $1400 obo


 it didnt say it before he edited the post thats why i asked


----------



## 65ss

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


Better quote this incase someone missed it the first time it was posted :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:rofl:

them some clean ass rims


----------



## harborareaPhil

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


----------



## BIG RED

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hoppin62

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> PRICE DROP $900 PICK UP ONLY IN GLENDALE CA CAPS INCLUDED


:wow: :wow: :wow: That's a great price! More rare than 14x7's...


----------



## lowdeville

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


what bolt pattern(s)do these fit?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

5X4 1/2 TO 5X4 3/4 drill them to fit 5x5:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP


New page.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> FOR SALE $1400 OBO TRADE FOR 41 CHEVY SKIRTS OR A CLEAN 68-72 SCHWINN KRATE OR 50S SCHWINN PHANTOM CASH ON TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> SOLD -uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

who got em


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> who got em


nobody here on lil :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

Someone better pick these up! :facepalm:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tru-Spoke-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d087a6c9c&vxp=mtr


----------



## 65ss

hoppin62 said:


> Someone better pick these up! :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tru-Spoke-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d087a6c9c&vxp=mtr


nice 1 there sammie :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

65ss said:


> nice 1 there sammie :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


And they are not even a matching set! :roflmao:


----------



## albertm505

QUESTION '' did cragar, or weld ever make a 30 spoke wheel in a 13 inch ?


----------



## bullet one

hoppin62 said:


> And they are not even a matching set! :roflmao:


Lol


----------



## aztecsef1

albertm505 said:


> QUESTION '' did cragar, or weld ever make a 30 spoke wheel in a 13 inch ?


Maybe ur referring to star wires made by Cragar fat 30 spokes came in 13"


----------



## albertm505

there you go '' did star wire come in a fat 30 spoke ? anyone got pics


----------



## albertm505

let me rephrase tat did they come in a 13 INCH ?


albertm505 said:


> there you go '' did star wire come in a fat 30 spoke ? anyone got pics


----------



## aztecsef1

albertm505 said:


> let me rephrase tat did they come in a 13 INCH ?


Yes they came in 13" nice wheels some were even 13x8 which is sick IMO... Do a search on this site star wires I'm sure someone has posted pics already


----------



## albertm505

hey thanks for the info.


aztecsef1 said:


> Yes they came in 13" nice wheels some were even 13x8 which is sick IMO... Do a search on this site star wires I'm sure someone has posted pics already


----------



## aztecsef1

albertm505 said:


> hey thanks for the info.


De nada


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

ok guys, i had posted once before, a while ago but didnt have pics. so here it is.

i have an OLD set of 3-14 x 7 tru spokes and 1-14x8. they have some knock offs on them but dont think they are original tru spoke k.o's.



they are beat and would definatley need to be redone. just cleaning out my garage, make offer. might be able to deliver to so.cal area or take to turlock at end of month.








this all 4


























rim 1



























rim 2


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

rim 3


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

rim 4


































the knock off's























rims are shown 1 being the best rim, and number 4 being the worst and the 14x8 rim. sorry for the shadow on the k.o.

hit me with any offers.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

and the star wires in the back ground are also for sale

they are 13x7 50 spokes, again, in real rough condition. can send pics to any 1 interested. again, any offer. trying to make room in the garage and put any monie towards my '68


thanks for looking


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

bump


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Are we sure Star wires 30 spoke were made in 13"?
In any case they should make them now instead of doin 14s and up....


----------



## MR.59

WHO`S REBUILDING TRUES SPOKES THESE DAYS?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> WHO`S REBUILDING TRUES SPOKES THESE DAYS?


:dunno:


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :dunno:


I`LL GET THEM DONE, GOT A NICE SET OF HUBS, WITH THE OG BOLT PATTERN OF 4.75 AND 5.0 FOR THE GLASSHOUSE
NO FILING THE HOLES BIGGER
THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN A 13 WITH THE NEW 5.20`S!


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> I`LL GET THEM DONE, GOT A NICE SET OF HUBS, WITH THE OG BOLT PATTERN OF 4.75 AND 5.0 FOR THE GLASSHOUSE
> NO FILING THE HOLES BIGGER
> THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN A 13 WITH THE NEW 5.20`S!


I will take em for cores and you can have your 13" trues. Tommarow if you want


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> I will take em for cores and you can have your 13" trues. Tommarow if you want


I LOOKED A LONG TIME FOR A PERFECT SET OF CORES WITH THE CORRECT BOLT PATTERNS ON THEM.
SO I CAN WAIT TO HAVE THESE REDONE,
NO HURRY SINCE THERE`S NO 5.20`S FOR A COUPLE MONTHS ANYWAY


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> I`LL GET THEM DONE, GOT A NICE SET OF HUBS, WITH THE OG BOLT PATTERN OF 4.75 AND 5.0 FOR THE GLASSHOUSE
> NO FILING THE HOLES BIGGER
> THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN A 13 WITH THE NEW 5.20`S!


Yep they made mine universal14s for lincoln...my 13s are perfect fit for my camino


----------



## milian70

I have 3 14x7 I'm missing one old set my brother had . Anybody know where I could get a other rim?! And what a ball park figure is to get them redone ??!! Thanks


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> Yep they made mine universal14s for lincoln...my 13s are perfect fit for my camino


i wanted both chevy on chevy factory bolt patterns ,
4.75 and 5 on 5 for a glass house. so these can fit any on the 58/59 projects or my 76 G/H( this car needs each size, 5x5 for the caddy rear, 4.75 for the updated front end)


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> ok guys, i had posted once before, a while ago but didnt have pics. so here it is.
> 
> i have an OLD set of 3-14 x 7 tru spokes and 1-14x8. they have some knock offs on them but dont think they are original tru spoke k.o's.
> 
> 
> 
> they are beat and would definatley need to be redone. just cleaning out my garage, make offer. might be able to deliver to so.cal area or take to turlock at end of month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 594572
> this all 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 594574
> View attachment 594575
> View attachment 594576
> View attachment 594577
> rim 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 594578
> View attachment 594575
> View attachment 594579
> View attachment 594580
> rim 2


Someone make me an offer. These gotta go. Starwires are sold.
Need these out my garage


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Someone make me an offer. These gotta go. Starwires are sold.
> Need these out my garage


 nice ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lowdeville

Will 14x7 reverse tru spokes clear with factory skirts on a 1960 Impala?
Or will I have to go 14x6?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nice ^^^^^^^^^



Wats happening joe? Shoot me an offer bro.



You ever get that special eastbay68 growing yet


----------



## LIFESTYLE76

I have a brand new set of 14x7 true spokes made at the new trur spoke company in I believe Norco,CA that I had planned on mounting on a 1976 Caprice Classic they r still in the box, looking to trade for a set of Daytons that will fit my Caprice. If no trade is available I will sell them shoot me your best offer, once again BRAND NEW never out of the box.


----------



## harborareaPhil

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> I have a brand new set of 14x7 true spokes made at the new trur spoke company in I believe Norco,CA that I had planned on mounting on a 1976 Caprice Classic they r still in the box, looking to trade for a set of Daytons that will fit my Caprice. If no trade is available I will sell them shoot me your best offer, once again BRAND NEW never out of the box.


any sneak pics of this glasshouse


----------



## SLW N LW

Saving up to get these redone! took a while to dissmantle. I cleaned one of the hubs. not sure if i will go 14x7 or 13x7.:dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> I`LL GET THEM DONE, GOT A NICE SET OF HUBS, WITH THE OG BOLT PATTERN OF 4.75 AND 5.0 FOR THE GLASSHOUSE
> NO FILING THE HOLES BIGGER
> THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN A 13 WITH THE NEW 5.20`S!


I take it you got the rims?


----------



## LIFESTYLE76

harborareaPhil said:


> any sneak pics of this glasshouse



:nono:  Coming to a show soon!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

lowdeville said:


> Will 14x7 reverse tru spokes clear with factory skirts on a 1960 Impala?
> Or will I have to go 14x6?


YUP THEY'LL FIT LOCO, GOT SOME TRUE RAYS 14X7 REVERSE ON MY 59 WITH THE FACTORY SKIRTS AND THEY CLEAR!!!


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> I take it you got the rims?


yes i did!
big thanks on that one!!


----------



## MR.59

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> I have a brand new set of 14x7 true spokes made at the new trur spoke company in I believe Norco,CA that I had planned on mounting on a 1976 Caprice Classic they r still in the box, looking to trade for a set of Daytons that will fit my Caprice. If no trade is available I will sell them shoot me your best offer, once again BRAND NEW never out of the box.


45 or 50 spoke?


----------



## MR.59

SLW N LW said:


> Saving up to get these redone! took a while to dissmantle. I cleaned one of the hubs. not sure if i will go 14x7 or 13x7.:dunno:
> View attachment 602430


these gotta be a 13 x7 a new set of the new 5.20`s! these come apart real eazy with a cut off wheel. little over 1 hour all done! hubs and spokes at the curb for the mexiCAN metal guy to come at pick up the steel


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Someone make me an offer. These gotta go. Starwires are sold.
> Need these out my garage


how much for the tru spokes bro?


----------



## SLW N LW

MR.59 said:


> these gotta be a 13 x7 a new set of the new 5.20`s! these come apart real eazy with a cut off wheel. little over 1 hour all done! hubs and spokes at the curb for the mexiCAN metal guy to come at pick up the steel


LOL, I took them apart spoke by spoke, about half way thru the last one i gave up and brought out the angle grinder. And yes the Mexican Metal guy has been circling around by house like a vulture. Cant bring myself to throw them out.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> how much for the tru spokes bro?


Pm sent. Hit me up come check them out


----------



## MR.59

SLW N LW said:


> LOL, I took them apart spoke by spoke, about half way thru the last one i gave up and brought out the angle grinder. And yes the Mexican Metal guy has been circling around by house like a vulture. Cant bring myself to throw them out.


THOSE GUYS HAVE A 6th SENSE WHEN SOME STEEL IS ABOUT TO BE TOSSED
I installed a new water heater,,,,,,,,,,as soon as we pulled the old one out to the front, BAMM! there he was!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got a set of tru spokes 13x7s 45 spk for sale. For sale to the highest bidder. With or without tires. They come with aftermarket kos.


----------



## aztecsef1

2 of these up for sale soon


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> ok guys, i had posted once before, a while ago but didnt have pics. so here it is.
> 
> i have an OLD set of 3-14 x 7 tru spokes and 1-14x8. they have some knock offs on them but dont think they are original tru spoke k.o's.
> 
> 
> 
> they are beat and would definatley need to be redone. just cleaning out my garage, make offer. might be able to deliver to so.cal area or take to turlock at end of month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 594572
> this all 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 594574
> View attachment 594575
> View attachment 594576
> View attachment 594577
> rim 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 594578
> View attachment 594575
> View attachment 594579
> View attachment 594580
> rim 2


Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> rim 3
> 
> View attachment 594585
> View attachment 594586
> View attachment 594587
> 
> View attachment 594588


Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> rim 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 594589
> View attachment 594590
> View attachment 594591
> View attachment 594592
> View attachment 594593
> 
> 
> the knock off's
> 
> View attachment 594594
> View attachment 594595
> View attachment 594596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims are shown 1 being the best rim, and number 4 being the worst and the 14x8 rim. sorry for the shadow on the k.o.
> 
> hit me with any offers.



Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Trus are sold, thanks for the interests


----------



## ol urk

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/358487-tru-spokes-sale.html


----------



## agui68

Im looking for some 13s reverse true spokes for sale. I got cash let me know. Pm me


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got a set of tru spokes 13x7s 45 spk for sale. For sale to the highest bidder. With or without tires. They come with aftermarket kos.


----------



## agui68

How much^?


----------



## singlegate

i got thees fo sale 14's


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

singlegate said:


> i got thees fo sale 14's
> View attachment 609858
> View attachment 609859


How much bro? And location


----------



## sanjo95116

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Got a new set of 13s and 14s with accesories here in the bay area and a set of 14 tru rays anyone need in or around san Jose


----------



## Richiecool69elka

sanjo95116 said:


> Got a new set of 13s and 14s with accesories here in the bay area and a set of 14 tru rays anyone need in or around san Jose


How Much For The Tru Rays?


----------



## CHILANGO503

sanjo95116 said:


> Got a new set of 13s and 14s with accesories here in the bay area and a set of 14 tru rays anyone need in or around san Jose


cuanto?


----------



## sanjo95116

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much For The Tru Rays?


1300 with regular caps and 1600 with spinner caps


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is there a way to identify if a set of tru spokes are REALLY tru spokes? A stamp, serial number, logo?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looking for a set of KO's....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## aztecsef1

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


Gawdamn!!! That looks badass homie!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

aztecsef1 said:


> Gawdamn!!! That looks badass homie!!!


Can't miss bro.....can't miss with Trus!!

How you doin Sef?


----------



## aztecsef1

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Can't miss bro.....can't miss with Trus!!
> That's right broths!
> 
> How you doin Sef?


I'm doing good... How are u? Them wheels look like they were meant for your car... They sit perfect on 14" lowered like that I'm glad they found a good home! Lol


----------



## aztecsef1

aztecsef1 said:


> I'm doing good... How are u? Them wheels look like they were meant for your car... They sit perfect on 14" lowered like that I'm glad they found a good home! Lol


Oh ya there will be a big swap meet this weekend at fair grounds, I bet u will find a set of ko's there just a fyi


----------



## funky 69

i got a set of 14x7 tru spokes but for some reason i keep getting vibration problems and the wheels have been balanced and i still cant seem to find the problem can someone let me know what might be going on??


----------



## 65ss

funky 69 said:


> i got a set of 14x7 tru spokes but for some reason i keep getting vibration problems and the wheels have been balanced and i still cant seem to find the problem can someone let me know what might be going on??


do you have the spacers that mount on the backside of each wheel?


----------



## funky 69

Yeah but the spacers i have dont have the holes to hook them up to the wheel i just bought some difrent spacers that come with wheel studs do u think those will helpp keep vibration away!?


----------



## SAUL

Take your wheel off put the spacer behind the wheel and run your lugnut and walsher thru the lug hole, check if the lug nut goes past the spacer if it does your lug nuts are too long. Can u post a picture of the spacers and lug nuts your running


----------



## funky 69

Yeah the lugnuts that i had were way too short i was only getting about like 4 or 5 threads and i got another set that were a little longer so now i get a little more but my question is if i put spacers that come with wheel studs already will that help the vibration!?


----------



## SAUL

U mean adapters?? U don't need those, either your rim is bent or you have the wrong lug nuts and spacers can you post a picture of what you are running


----------



## funky 69

No there spacers and right now im at work but when i get out ill post some pictures i hope the rims arnt bent they were rebuilt brand new spokes nipples and lip


----------



## JUNEBUGG310

Any got 5x4.75 astro supremes for sale in L.A. or shipped? 
please pm me


----------



## lastminute

These look really nice! Im hoping to find a nice set like this. Im in no hurry but hope to find some.


SLW N LW said:


> Saving up to get these redone! took a while to dissmantle. I cleaned one of the hubs. not sure if i will go 14x7 or 13x7.:dunno:
> View attachment 602430


----------



## lastminute

Does any1 know if a set of 13s True Spokes would fit a 62 Impala with skirts?


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## Lil Spanks

looking for some tru spokes


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## mr.rubio89

Looking for some restored 14 inch 5x5 og truspokes. 5X5 bolt pattern thx. . Standered not deep


----------



## funky 69

lookin for the screws that go on the spinner that hold the spinner to the hub where can i get them at?? any help?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

funky 69 said:


> lookin for the screws that go on the spinner that hold the spinner to the hub where can i get them at?? any help?


Ace Hardware


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lil Spanks said:


> looking for some tru spokes


PM Sent


----------



## funky 69

sorry should have been more specific but im lookin for the little metal plates that go with the allen screw i have been lookin around but nobody has them they tell me i should just make my own what do you think about that?


----------



## 65ss

i've seen just the hardware on ebay a couple of times just keep checking regularly.


----------



## funky 69

by hardware do you mean the allen bolt or the actual plates that screw on to the allen bolt?


----------



## macc

I'm looking for 1 or 2 14x7 reverse Tru Spoke if anyone is willing to get rid of one or two. I broke 2 spokes on the freeway need a replacement so I can roll this summer. I'm in the Sacramento area


----------



## 65ss

funky 69 said:


> by hardware do you mean the allen bolt or the actual plates that screw on to the allen bolt?


allen screws and plates as sets


----------



## Richiecool69elka

macc said:


> I'm looking for 1 or 2 14x7 reverse Tru Spoke if anyone is willing to get rid of one or two. I broke 2 spokes on the freeway need a replacement so I can roll this summer. I'm in the Sacramento area


PM Sent


----------



## 2BSTYLE

i m looking for a set of true spoke reverse 13 x7 , thanks


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA​


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Sent


hey richie do you have a set of true classics?not true spoks not true rays


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> I have a brand new set of 14x7 true spokes made at the new trur spoke company in I believe Norco,CA that I had planned on mounting on a 1976 Caprice Classic they r still in the box, looking to trade for a set of Daytons that will fit my Caprice. If no trade is available I will sell them shoot me your best offer, once again BRAND NEW never out of the box.


Do you still have the tru's


----------



## tpimuncie

Scored some trus last night


----------



## MODELA30

tpimuncie said:


> Scored some trus last night


WHAT YOU DO WITH THE RAYS OR CLASSICS I MEAN ARE THEY FOR SALE? KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## JustCruisin

tpimuncie said:


> Scored some trus last night


Nice truck..


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks homie


----------



## macc

Still lookin for a driver quality wheel 1 or 2 if anyone has any leads would be great thanks


----------



## 6t2_impala

tpimuncie said:


> Scored some trus last night


Looks good Luis!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

I'm about to order a new set of 14x6. Or 7s. Does anyone have a clean set for sale. 5 on 4 1/2


----------



## 62ssrag

got a set 14x7 redstored for sale pm me if interstead


----------



## npazzin

what do these go for?


----------



## 62ssrag

npazzin said:


> what do these go for?


pm sent


----------



## undr8ed

I have a pair of 14x7 fwd in almost mint condition (never mounted or had tires on them,) a pair of 14" standards, and a pair of 14" reversed... I figured the fwd would be perfect spare spokes, if needed and the others were for a skirted bomb that sold... No problem shipping...


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> got a set 14x7 redstored for sale pm me if interstead


TTT


----------



## hoppin62

:inout:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have a set 13x7 with donut cap redone, 1300.00, have two sets, keeping only one set


----------



## MR.59

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have a set 13x7 with donut cap redone, 1300.00, have two sets, keeping only one set


TRU SPOKES?
CAN YOU POST UP A PIC?


----------



## npazzin

x2!!! 13'S?????


MR.59 said:


> TRU SPOKES?
> CAN YOU POST UP A PIC?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## Richiecool69elka

My 69 On Tru Spokes...


----------



## 65ss

hot rodded el caminos are nice but man it is nice to see one that is saved from sameness and put on trus in this day and age :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Richiecool69elka said:


> My 69 On Tru Spokes...
> View attachment 668560


Fuck yeah......


----------



## Richiecool69elka

65ss said:


> hot rodded el caminos are nice but man it is nice to see one that is saved from sameness and put on trus in this day and age :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro..:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> Fuck yeah......


Thanks Bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1

Richiecool69elka said:


> My 69 On Tru Spokes...
> View attachment 668560


Nice!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

aztecsef1 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks..Is This You Julian?


----------



## MR.59

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 668544
> View attachment 668546


ANY PICS OF THEM ON 5.20`S? 
WANTED TO SEE THEM 13`S DECIDED ON REBUILDING MY SET INTO 13`S OR 14`S FOR THE OLD SCHOOL LOOK


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Tomorrow


----------



## MR.59

Robert =woody65= said:


> Tomorrow


THANKS!
if i decide on 14`s for my true rebuild
gonna need to pre-order my 5.20`s for them rims


----------



## MR.59

ANY PICS OF 13 TRUES???????????? GOOD DETAILED PICS


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## 65ss

MR.59 said:


> THANKS!
> if i decide on 14`s for my true rebuild
> gonna need to pre-order my 5.20`s for them rims


perry do them in 14s


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> perry do them in 14s


i`m going in that direction,,,i think that will complete the "whole 76 old school look"


----------



## MR.59

ANYONE HAVE A CLEAN SET OF 3 BAT TRUESPOKE KNOCK OFFS?
GOT CASH, GOT TRADE FOR THE RIGHT SET


----------



## MR.59

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


THEM 13`S LOOK GOOD, ANY CLOSE UP SHOTS?
HARD TO DECIDE 13`S OR 14`S


----------



## MR.59

Low_Ryde said:


>


LIKING THE 14`S


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> ANYONE HAVE A CLEAN SET OF 3 BAT TRUESPOKE KNOCK OFFS?
> GOT CASH, GOT TRADE FOR THE RIGHT SET


I got 4 sets.


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> I got 4 sets.


:h5:
PM ME PICS PRICEShno:, WOULD LIKE TO FIND NOS BOXED SET FOR MY DISPLAY CASE TOO


----------



## aztecsef1

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks..Is This You Julian?


No sir the names Sef


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> :h5:
> PM ME PICS PRICEShno:, WOULD LIKE TO FIND NOS BOXED SET FOR MY DISPLAY CASE TOO


I have an nos set in 1 box also.


----------



## Airborne

MR.59 said:


> THEM 13`S LOOK GOOD, ANY CLOSE UP SHOTS?
> HARD TO DECIDE 13`S OR 14`S


13's homie!


----------



## 65ss

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 530870
> 
> :biggrin: Nothin better than 13 inch true spokes on a 64


except 14s


----------



## rlowrod

Post them up then so we can take a look :wow:
here's a little peek at 45 spoke 13's


----------



## MR.59

rlowrod said:


> Post them up then so we can take a look :wow:
> here's a little peek at 45 spoke 13's
> 
> View attachment 670866
> 
> View attachment 670867


THOSE LOOK GOOD TOO,,,,,,,,,,
I CAN`T DECIDE, BUT GETTING GOOD INFO ON BUILDING THEM INTO 14`S ONLY BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT OF THE 76. I WOULD HAVE 14`S ONLY FOR THAT CAR, TO FINISH OFF THE "LOOK"
I CAN GET 13`S DOWN THE ROAD TOO. NOBODY SAYS YOU GOTTA STOP AT 1 SET


----------



## G-house74

13s r for G-Bodies


----------



## 19Sexe3

MR.59 said:


> THOSE LOOK GOOD TOO,,,,,,,,,,
> I CAN`T DECIDE, BUT GETTING GOOD INFO ON BUILDING THEM INTO 14`S ONLY BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT OF THE 76. I WOULD HAVE 14`S ONLY FOR THAT CAR, TO FINISH OFF THE "LOOK"
> I CAN GET 13`S DOWN THE ROAD TOO. NOBODY SAYS YOU GOTTA STOP AT 1 SET


your mailbox is full


----------



## SUPREME69

Mr.59 shoot me your email. So I can send you pics of my 3 bars


----------



## 65ss

not for sale but just adding a pic to the topic


----------



## raul123

looking for some 14x7 true spoke if anybody selling ones


----------



## bullet one

65ss said:


> not for sale but just adding a pic to the topic


Nice


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> not for sale but just adding a pic to the topic


HAD THAT STYLE BACK IN THE DAY,,,,,,THERE WAS ALWAYS 1 KNOCK OFF ALWAYS COMING LOOSE


----------



## 62ssrag

raul123 said:


> looking for some 14x7 true spoke if anybody selling ones


Where you located?$1300 restored 45 spoke. I'm in orange co Ca


----------



## 83ville

Bought these 3 years ago and never took them out of the box. Asking $125 free shipping. Paypal ready. Send me a PM
http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/83ville/IMG-20130721-00797.jpg
http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/83ville/IMG-20130721-00798.jpg
http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/83ville/IMG-20130721-00799.jpg


----------



## 65ss

bullet one said:


> Nice


thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65=

uffin:


----------



## raul123

anybody has 14x7 true spokes for sale


----------



## MR.59

thanks for all the help and pics
but going to build up my set into 14`s, but the 13`s look sooo nice, im going to also build a set into 13`s too.
so couldn`t really decide, so i`m going to build 2 sets.
dropped off my cores, well see them in a couple weeks


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> thanks for all the help and pics
> but going to build up my set into 14`s, but the 13`s look sooo nice, im going to also build a set into 13`s too.
> so couldn`t really decide, so i`m going to build 2 sets.
> dropped off my cores, well see them in a couple weeks


 cant go wrong with a set of each


----------



## Airborne

MR.59 said:


> thanks for all the help and pics
> but going to build up my set into 14`s, but the 13`s look sooo nice, im going to also build a set into 13`s too.
> so couldn`t really decide, so i`m going to build 2 sets.
> dropped off my cores, well see them in a couple weeks


I want a set of 15x7 standard for the 51. Just need to sell a nut to have them built.lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Airborne said:


> I want a set of 15x7 standard for the 51. Just need to sell a nut to have them built.lol


Well u should have 2 sooo. . . One good karate chop :ninja:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

uffin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> thanks for all the help and pics
> but going to build up my set into 14`s, but the 13`s look sooo nice, im going to also build a set into 13`s too.
> so couldn`t really decide, so i`m going to build 2 sets.
> dropped off my cores, well see them in a couple weeks


WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
14X7 FACTORY HUB 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON CHEVY HUB
CHROME SHINES LIKE CRAZY!


----------



## aztecsef1

MR.59 said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 14X7 FACTORY HUB 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON CHEVY HUB
> CHROME SHINES LIKE CRAZY!


 ..... :bowrofl: them are badass homie!!


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 14X7 FACTORY HUB 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON CHEVY HUB
> CHROME SHINES LIKE CRAZY!


New set of 5.20's and you are done.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 14X7 FACTORY HUB 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON CHEVY HUB
> CHROME SHINES LIKE CRAZY!


Nice set of whls you got there Mr. Perrier


----------



## 8t4mc

Can anyone tell me what these are worth?


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> Nice set of whls you got there Mr. Perrier


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

MR.59 said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 14X7 FACTORY HUB 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON CHEVY HUB
> CHROME SHINES LIKE CRAZY!


 Those are real nice wheels Mr. Perrier How much for a set of those blue true spoke coasters?:thumbsup: Chumauffin:


----------



## Aces Hai

Ttt


----------



## 65ss

tires are for sale 175/75/14 mastercraft less than 500 miles asking $350.00


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Love My Tru Spokes...Thanks Chuma.:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ Moore pics Richard


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

[ QUOTE=ABRAXASS;17923049]^^^^ Moore pics Richard[/QUOTE]

hey Chris did you ever get your trU spokes N Kos back from Jimmy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

65ss said:


> tires are for sale 175/75/14 mastercraft less than 500 miles asking $350.00


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^^ Moore pics Richard


It wont Let Me load the Pics but I did start Cleaning My True Spokes Yesterday..Nice and Shiny...:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## 65ss

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 883906


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

65ss said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank You...:biggrin:


----------



## mexhika

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thank You...:biggrin:


SHOW OFF! !!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 883906


That's a mean ass elky


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> That's a mean ass elky


Thank You..Hopefully It will be on some 520's Soon..:x:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mexhika said:


> SHOW OFF! !!!


Whats Up Noah?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 883906


Looks good on them Tru's. Love them El Co's, had a 72 in high school.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

What's up fellas I got a chance to buy some 14x7 tru spokes for my 96 caddy. Only thing is 2 are reverse and 2 are standard. Would it look bad if I rolled the standard rims in the rear and would there be a huge noticeable difference?


----------



## Lowrider19

Yes,it would look strange.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Lowrider19 said:


> Yes,it would look strange.


Thanks for the reply homie. Guess imma still keep looking


----------



## mexhika

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats Up Noah?


Nada homies gonna save up for my 560 than get my true spokes for my duece


----------



## BIG RED

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> What's up fellas I got a chance to buy some 14x7 tru spokes for my 96 caddy. Only thing is 2 are reverse and 2 are standard. Would it look bad if I rolled the standard rims in the rear and would there be a huge noticeable difference?


Tru's on a big body will look odd to me either way as its to new of a car.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> Looks good on them Tru's. Love them El Co's, had a 72 in high school.


Thanks Bro..This Ones Been In The Family Since 69 But When I got It..It Was All Messed Up.Did Alot Of Work To it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mexhika said:


> Nada homies gonna save up for my 560 than get my true spokes for my duece


Its Gonna Look Real Good When You Put Them On..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> What's up fellas I got a chance to buy some 14x7 tru spokes for my 96 caddy. Only thing is 2 are reverse and 2 are standard. Would it look bad if I rolled the standard rims in the rear and would there be a huge noticeable difference?


If you dont get them.Can You PM Me The Persons Number? Im interested in them.Thanks


----------



## SAUL

Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


DAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYUMM! That looks badass.


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


Nice


----------



## Richiecool69elka

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


Damn They Look Good on 520's...


----------



## mexhika

SAUL said:


> WERE TRU SPOKES EVER MADE IN 13X7 I PERSONALLY HAVENT SEEN THEM BUT MAYBE THEY WERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW :dunno:


NOOO My Dad n Uncles never had nor used 13s tru spokes they only made 14/15 in the rarly 70s.


----------



## MR.59

mexhika said:


> NOOO My Dad n Uncles never had nor used 13s tru spokes they only made 14/15 in the rarly 70s.


i never saw 13`s back in the day
but 13" trus look bad ass


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

[sUOTE=MR.59;18020345]i never saw 13`s back in the day
but 13" trus look bad ass[/QUOTE]

X99 specially on 520's


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Back To The Top...


----------



## Lowrider19

Bump


----------



## jimdog

I HAVE THESE NOS TRU SPOKE CAPS FOR SALE $200 OBO MAKE OFFER 
CALL OR TEXT JIMMY 805-409-5330 THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN USE BOXES WE NO GOOD ..


----------



## robs68

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> Back To The Top...


can`t wait to roll trues on my 76, and put it back og style


----------



## danny_boy_65

:biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1041378
> View attachment 1041410
> :biggrin:


 Do u have a complete set for sale ?


----------



## danny_boy_65

O*C 68 said:


> Do u have a complete set for sale ?


No I'm keeping mine Homie took me a long time to collect!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

Selling set of 14" standard Trus Ford bolt pattern $200 clean






















One rim needs to be resealed..no spacers


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> can`t wait to roll trues on my 76, and put it back og style


Gonna Look Good..:thumbsup: Real Good...


----------



## O*C 68

danny_boy_65 said:


> No I'm keeping mine Homie took me a long time to collect!:thumbsup:


 Alright cool


----------



## fantamonte

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


NICE!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

fantamonte said:


> NICE!


:yes:


----------



## lowdeville

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


Those look so goood!
I liked it on cragars too though


----------



## 67chevy

Lowrider19 said:


> Bump
> View attachment 922497


these 4 sale


----------



## fantamonte

MR.59 said:


> can`t wait to roll trues on my 76, and put it back og style


Those are clean!


----------



## socapots

MR.59 said:


> can`t wait to roll trues on my 76, and put it back og style


Those look great man. Any pics of them mounted?


----------



## MR.59

socapots said:


> Those look great man. Any pics of them mounted?


THEM ARE 14`S
WAITING ON THE 14 5.20`S
I BOUGHT A STACK OF 13`S BUT ZERO 14`S, SO I GOTTA WAIT TILL THEY GET IN


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lowriding back in the days


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> can`t wait to roll trues on my 76, and put it back og style


got a nice set of 4 true spoke hubs if someone looking to build a set of wheels multi lug


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## leo

BIG RED said:


> Thanks fellas. She was alot of work but worth it. My friend King Cadillac gets the credit for paint and body work. I was just the dummy with the money lol. Here's a togther pic. Hope to get some good sunny day pics as she's candy brandy wine with flake


Sweet pic
Red Zeppelin?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

leo said:


> Sweet pic
> Red Zeppelin?


:yes:


----------



## gibby64

How much does a super clean set of tru 3 bar spinners go for usually?


----------



## MR.559

Just got a set of rays just in time for easter sunday


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Nice tru rays, look clean on your 6-7


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.559 said:


> Just got a set of rays just in time for easter sunday


Looks Firme Gilly..:nicoderm: Glad You Were Able To Get It All Done For Easter...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Nice tru rays, look clean on your 6-7


Thanks. I love it


----------



## MR.559

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looks Firme Gilly..:nicoderm: Glad You Were Able To Get It All Done For Easter...:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Just got a set of rays just in time for easter sunday


Hell Ya old school with rabbit ears and all!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

danny_boy_65 said:


> Hell Ya old school with rabbit ears and all!:thumbsup:


Thx there's a lot more to come


----------



## aztecsef1

Anybody looking for some 15x8 reverse trues?


----------



## MR.559

Dom caps just in time for the impalas mag show


----------



## ABRAXASS

Looking for a set of OG doughnut caps with Tru Spoke stickers


----------



## MR.59

ABRAXASS said:


> Looking for a set of OG doughnut caps with Tru Spoke stickers


i always see them on freabay


----------



## aztecsef1

Got a set of 15x8 reverse with spacers $350


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Dom caps just in time for the impalas mag show


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

danny_boy_65 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thx


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Thx


put the skirts on nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

MR.559 said:


> Thx


Car lookin good on them Rays


----------



## aztecsef1

aztecsef1 said:


> Got a set of 15x8 reverse with spacers $350
> View attachment 1204122


SOLD


----------



## sand1

I have a set of spacers if anyone needs em


----------



## fantamonte

BEVERLY & ATLANTIC said:


> TTTru-Spoke:thumbsup:


NICE!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

sand1 said:


> I have a set of spacers if anyone needs em


what size?


----------



## MR.59

sand1 said:


> I have a set of spacers if anyone needs em


What size?


----------



## gibby64

would you pay $100 for a set of these? They are 14x7s... I can't tell from the pics but they look to be FWD right?... guy said they came off a caddy. I was wondering if thats a good price cause i would clean them up and flip them... 2 of them have rusty spokes.


----------



## jjarez79

Hell no....unless you got an Astin healy


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I have 5 spinners that are new Im not going to use...$200.00...please Inbox me If Interested...need them gone


----------



## danny_boy_65

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> I have 5 spinners that are new Im not going to use...$200.00...please Inbox me If Interested...need them gone


still available? :dunno:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

My 68 on Tru's.


----------



## JustCruisin

:yes:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Any help with this one. First I thought it could be a Star wire but the more I look at it I think its a early Tru Spoke. Its a 40 spoke wheel.


----------



## aztecsef1

BIG RED said:


> Any help with this one. First I thought it could be a Star wire but the more I look at it I think its a early Tru Spoke. Its a 40 spoke wheel.


Looks like true spoke to me


----------



## bullet one

Got a set of 4 Tru classic flat caps with medallions show chrome $550 obo


----------



## MR.559

TRU THE TOP!!!! We're all my Tru riders at


----------



## aztecsef1




----------



## MR.559

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 1367554


That's what I'm talking about!!! Clean ride homie


----------



## aztecsef1

MR.559 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!! Clean ride homie


Thx bro


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have some 15's in decent shape they wanna sell?


----------



## 1938_MASTER

scored this set of 4 lug 14 x 6 trus a couple of months back. the boxes are dated 1978. 2 of the boxes have not bee opened yet.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

also have a set of used 4 lug 14 x 6 tru's if anyone is interested in them


----------



## aztecsef1

1938_MASTER said:


> scored this set of 4 lug 14 x 6 trus a couple of months back. the boxes are dated 1978. 2 of the boxes have not bee opened yet.


Very nice


----------



## sdropnem

BEVERLY & ATLANTIC said:


> My 68 on Tru's.


That works!


----------



## MR.59

1938_MASTER said:


> scored this set of 4 lug 14 x 6 trus a couple of months back. the boxes are dated 1978. 2 of the boxes have not bee opened yet.


TIME TO LOW RIDE A VW


----------



## 1938_MASTER

MR.59 said:


> TIME TO LOW RIDE A VW


yup!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

whats the going rate to have some tru's restored and made into 13's?


----------



## MikeyLoco

I'm look for a set Tru Spoke rev 14x7 for my 69 cutlass. Thanx


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559

Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:


Post up the elco


----------



## jar079

64GALAXIE said:


> Any one have some 15's in decent shape they wanna sell?


I have a set of NOS 15x7 Tru=classic wheels


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.559 said:


> Post up the elco


Here You Go Gilly.Hope You Like..


----------



## ABRAXASS

Meh gusta^^^^^^


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> Meh gusta^^^^^^


Thanks Bro.Just Picked these up.There in My Trunk and ready to go home.


----------



## MR.559

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here You Go Gilly.Hope You Like..
> View attachment 1394153
> View attachment 1394161
> View attachment 1394145
> View attachment 1394209


Bad ass


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.559 said:


> Bad ass


Thanks


----------



## ABRAXASS

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro.Just Picked these up.There in My Trunk and ready to go home.
> View attachment 1394857


Nice score. 15s?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> Nice score. 15s?


14's 5x4.75


----------



## 1964rag




----------



## MICHOACANUNO

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 1367554


Looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67

1964rag said:


>


Poster material right there! 

--Turri.


----------



## MR.559

One 14x6 tru spoke great for spare or core text for more pics and info 559-917-0232 Gilly


----------



## rudeS10

Any clean Tru Spokes for sale in SoCal.


----------



## MR.59

bullet one said:


> just pick up some more spinners


looking for a boxed N.O.S. SET


----------



## rudeS10

TTT


----------



## MR.559

rudeS10 said:


> Any clean Tru Spokes for sale in SoCal.


Have a nice standard set


----------



## rudeS10

MR.559 said:


> Have a nice standard set


Sorry I should of mentioned I'm looking for a reverse set. Thanks tho.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE HAVE A SET READY TO GO; 14x7REV "45"spoke AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKES" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450


----------



## rudeS10

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET READY TO GO; 14x7REV "45"spoke AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKES" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]1444705[/
> ATTACH]
> View attachment 1444713


Beautiful but out of my price range.


----------



## ol urk

I have a set of spokes that i bought off a guy on eBay. He siad they where tru spokes and they look like tru spokes, but the dont have any identification numbers on them. How do i tell what kind are they?


----------



## MR.559

ol urk said:


> I have a set of spokes that i bought off a guy on eBay. He siad they where tru spokes and they look like tru spokes, but the dont have any identification numbers on them. How do i tell what kind are they?


Post a pic


----------



## debo67ss

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET READY TO GO; 14x7REV "45"spoke AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKES" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> View attachment 1444705
> View attachment 1444713


How much if i give u a set exchange


----------



## ol urk

MR.559 said:


> Post a pic


----------



## MR.559

ol urk said:


>


TRU spokes


----------



## ol urk

Anybody got a set of 3 bar spinners? They dont have to be show quality


----------



## MR.559

ol urk said:


> Anybody got a set of 3 bar spinners? They dont have to be show quality


Try ebay also tru spoke sells them new $50 ech


----------



## tintest

Hey homies I could use a little help. Can anyone tell me what kind of wheels these are? I thought they maybe the original 50 spoke tru-spokes? Or are they Appliance fine wire. The hub is what I can’t figure out. Any help would be great.


----------



## BIG RED

Look like appliance to me. For tru's the og ones came in 45 and the earlier ones where 40 but super hard to find. 50 spoke tru's are the new style that tru spoke put out now.


----------



## tintest

BIG RED said:


> Look like appliance to me. For tru's the og ones came in 45 and the earlier ones where 40 but super hard to find. 50 spoke tru's are the new style that tru spoke put out now.


thanks for your help


----------



## ekserio

anyone near san jose have 2 14x6 reverse, or 14x7 standards they want to get rid of?
My 67 on OG Trus


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^Nice


----------



## caddy4yaass

Damm i want some wheels like that for my 63


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Post a pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

UP FOR GRABS, GETTING READY TO REFURBISH "45"spoke Crosslace "TRU SPOKE" hubs 5 on 4.5/5 on 4.75 - 13 or 14 inch $1450


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

I have a decent stock of these T-Shirts (most sizes) 25.00 shipped, call or text (805) 908-2369
Gracias


----------



## jar079

tintest said:


> Hey homies I could use a little help. Can anyone tell me what kind of wheels these are? I thought they maybe the original 50 spoke tru-spokes? Or are they Appliance fine wire. The hub is what I can’t figure out. Any help would be great.
> View attachment 1445305
> View attachment 1445313
> View attachment 1445321
> View attachment 1445329
> View attachment 1445337



They are Tru=Wire


----------



## jimmyscustoms

Selling these new spinners for 200.00 they have a bolt in the back 2 have broken studs


----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## ekserio

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^Nice


Thanks homeboy.
another from my wedding over the weekend, still looking for 2 14x6


----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Need a set of 4 WITH these prism stickers


----------



## 62ssrag

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Need a set of 4 WITH these prism stickers


I got 1 og in the box real good used condition. Hit me up on pm.


----------



## FreddieD

Looking for an OG set, FWD.


----------



## 62ssrag

got these 4 and 3 og boxes


----------



## jar079

WTB I NEED A SET OF 4 TRU=RAY MEDALLIONS LIKE THIS ONE, PM ME PLEASE.. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Got this brand new set of donut caps up for grabs best offer takes idk what there worth pm or txt 
406-590-3137
Thanks!


----------



## 65ss

N.O.S. Tru spokes 1976


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## Rez Dog 406

Found some on craigslist
http://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/4740805713.html


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ 15s ?


----------



## Rez Dog 406

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ 15s ?


Unknown. Just found them when surfing around.


----------



## MR.59

1) 14 x 7 reverse TRUE SPOKE all original , NOT RESTORED , uni lug 4.75 so fits older chevy. i only have the 1
perfect if your putting togther an original set. this is as clean as it gets for being ALL OG! 
only has 1 washer mark


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Whoa....


----------



## 65ss

MR.59 said:


> 1) 14 x 7 reverse TRUE SPOKE all original , NOT RESTORED , uni lug 4.75 so fits older chevy. i only have the 1
> perfect if your putting togther an original set. this is as clean as it gets for being ALL OG!
> only has 1 washer mark


PM sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> 1) 14 x 7 reverse TRUE SPOKE all original , NOT RESTORED , uni lug 4.75 so fits older chevy. i only have the 1
> perfect if your putting togther an original set. this is as clean as it gets for being ALL OG!
> only has 1 washer mark


Clean!!


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Clean!!


yes, it`s clean! 
all PM`s returned


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> 1) 14 x 7 reverse TRUE SPOKE all original , NOT RESTORED , uni lug 4.75 so fits older chevy. i only have the 1
> perfect if your putting togther an original set. this is as clean as it gets for being ALL OG!
> only has 1 washer mark


still got this up for grabs
still looking for n.o.s. 3 bars in the TRUE SPOKE DISPLAY BOX


----------



## MR.559

Have one Tru Ray in good shape new seal and cap great for spare or complete your set call or text 559-917-0232


----------



## fabianchev59

My new rims, just got them today


----------



## fabianchev59

fabianchev59 said:


> My new rims, just got them today


was looking for one tru classic to complete my set, but came across these instead, they need to be cleaned up a bit, then ready to roll


----------



## MR.559

fabianchev59 said:


> was looking for one tru classic to complete my set, but came across these instead, they need to be cleaned up a bit, then ready to roll


How much do you want for the classics?


----------



## fabianchev59

I think the cleaned up good


----------



## MR.559

MR.559 said:


> Have one Tru Ray in good shape new seal and cap great for spare or complete your set call or text 559-917-0232


Sold


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## 62ssrag

Nice stash^^^^^


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 those are sweet caps!!!


----------



## fabianchev59

still deciding if I keep the rockets on or throw on the tru's


----------



## SAUL

nice car and wheels


----------



## G-house74

fabianchev59 said:


> still deciding if I keep the rockets on or throw on the tru's


 Keep the Rockets :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

fabianchev59 said:


> still deciding if I keep the rockets on or throw on the tru's


install the trus sell me the rockets


----------



## fabianchev59

Rolling the trus, still need to get some 520's


----------



## Tami at Zeus

NEW WHEEL OPTION: The "BABYRAY SPORTER" by "ZEUS / HUB ALSO MADE IN HOUSE (USA)











































.






. STRAIGHT LACE/CROSS LACE

$1350 inc "59"cap


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Nice! 



Tami said:


> NEW WHEEL OPTION: The "BABYRAY SPORTER" by "ZEUS / HUB ALSO MADE IN HOUSE (USA)
> 
> View attachment 1529058
> View attachment 1529074
> View attachment 1529082
> View attachment 1529090
> View attachment 1529098
> View attachment 1529106
> View attachment 1529114
> .
> View attachment 1529122
> . STRAIGHT LACE/CROSS LACE
> 
> $1350 inc "59"cap


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> NEW WHEEL OPTION: The "BABYRAY SPORTER" by "ZEUS / HUB ALSO MADE IN HOUSE (USA)
> 
> View attachment 1529058
> View attachment 1529074
> View attachment 1529082
> View attachment 1529090
> View attachment 1529098
> View attachment 1529106
> View attachment 1529114
> .
> View attachment 1529122
> . STRAIGHT LACE/CROSS LACE
> 
> $1350 inc "59"cap


Badass!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsdown::facepalm:


----------



## MR.559

Have a set of OG tru Ray dom caps re chromed 559-917-0232


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

How much?


----------



## rudeS10

Do the 59 caps push on like Tru Rays or do you still have to modify with push on caps for them to fit?


----------



## MR.559

rudeS10 said:


> Do the 59 caps push on like Tru Rays or do you still have to modify with push on caps for them to fit?


You have to modify them. Most ppl bolt them on to there caps.


----------



## SAUL

:sunglasses:


----------



## plague

Thosc are the best the way they laced I could never find a set


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Tami said:


> NEW WHEEL OPTION: The "BABYRAY SPORTER" by "ZEUS / HUB ALSO MADE IN HOUSE (USA)
> 
> View attachment 1529058
> View attachment 1529074
> View attachment 1529082
> View attachment 1529090
> View attachment 1529098
> View attachment 1529106
> View attachment 1529114
> .
> View attachment 1529122
> . STRAIGHT LACE/CROSS LACE
> 
> $1350 inc "59"cap


I likw the 59 style just not the flags..can you customize the center?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

913ryderWYCO said:


> I likw the 59 style just not the flags..can you customize the center?


YES, we can!!!! We can do the TruSpoke cap, but what's great about being custom is, Pat can build the wheels to the specifics of what kind of cap you like. Say you want Roadster or McLean, it's possible !!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> :sunglasses:


for sale or just teasing? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Fastback68

Any caps with Flags out there for sale?


----------



## spook

Nice.. Do 14x7 tru spokes fit on a rear of a glasshouse without them rubbing the skirts?


SAUL said:


> :sunglasses:


----------



## DVS

So what kind of price are redone OG true spokes going for?


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Looking for a nice driver set either 13 or 14's


----------



## ekserio

picked up another set. anyone have any of the blue caps for sale? Need 3


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DVS said:


> So what kind of price are redone OG true spokes going for?


JUST SENT A SET OUT TODAY; $275 per WHEEL TO REFURBISH


----------



## npazzin

Have 13s for sale? ^^


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> JUST SENT A SET OUT TODAY; $275 per WHEEL TO REFURBISH
> 
> ^^^ Good price


----------



## Tami at Zeus

npazzin said:


> Have 13s for sale? ^^


We have the hubs in stock to build a set $1450


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ABRAXASS said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SENT A SET OUT TODAY; $275 per WHEEL TO REFURBISH
> 
> ^^^ Good price
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> picked up another set. anyone have any of the blue caps for sale? Need 3
> View attachment 1570258


what size is the opening? i have 4 n.o.s. caps in the box, 2 are super clean, 2 have wrinkeled clear coat over the blue stickers


----------



## Wizzard

spook said:


> Nice.. Do 14x7 tru spokes fit on a rear of a glasshouse without them rubbing the skirts?


I dont know about the Tru spokes in the pic, I got a set of 14X7 X-laced TRU RAY´s and you cant have the skirts on with them if you have a O.G rear axle.


----------



## spook

Thanks ..


Wizzard said:


> I dont know about the Tru spokes in the pic, I got a set of 14X7 X-laced TRU RAY´s and you cant have the skirts on with them if you have a O.G rear axle.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> NEW WHEEL OPTION: The "BABYRAY SPORTER" by "ZEUS / HUB ALSO MADE IN HOUSE (USA)
> 
> View attachment 1529058
> View attachment 1529074
> View attachment 1529082
> View attachment 1529090
> View attachment 1529098
> View attachment 1529106
> View attachment 1529114
> .
> View attachment 1529122
> . STRAIGHT LACE/CROSS LACE
> 
> 
> $1350 inc "59"cap







NEW CAP OPTION /emblem addt'l












(Still raw)


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

How much for a set of the caps with caddy emblems?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

looking for original three wing tru spoke knock offs , any one have some to sell.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> How much for a set of the caps with caddy emblems?


The CADDY CAPS $450


----------



## MR.559




----------



## johnnie65

Nice Collection there bro! I should see his wall, lol


----------



## johnnie65

Tru spokes


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ My trokita. Trus rebuilt by OG McLeans son.


----------



## MR.559

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ My trokita. Trus rebuilt by OG McLeans son.


Clean!


----------



## DVS

Tami said:


> JUST SENT A SET OUT TODAY; $275 per WHEEL TO REFURBISH
> 
> View attachment 1570362
> View attachment 1570370


Right on. Now I just have to find a set of OG true spokes. lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DVS said:


> Right on. Now I just have to find a set of OG true spokes. lol


We also have OG hubs in stock !!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

sold


----------



## G-house74

Got these old school wheel chips by custom line brand n.o.s these were better looking than that tru spoke sticker made 3M quality dated 1988 asking $30 set


----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Got My Other Set Of Tru Spokes Done.


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got My Other Set Of Tru Spokes Done.
> View attachment 1591225
> View attachment 1591233
> View attachment 1591241
> View attachment 1591249


DAMN! 
ANOTHER CLEEEAN SET!
100% mexiCAN 0% MEXIcan`t


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!
> ANOTHER CLEEEAN SET!
> 100% mexiCAN 0% MEXIcan`t


You Got That Right..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## firme63ragtop

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got My Other Set Of Tru Spokes Done.
> View attachment 1591225
> View attachment 1591233
> View attachment 1591241
> View attachment 1591249


14's ?uffin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

firme63ragtop said:


> 14's ?uffin:


Yes Sir..Might Be For Sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## MODELA30

t
ttt


----------



## 80coupedeville

I'm looking for some 14s like these anyone can help and around what are they going for??


Richiecool69elka said:


> Got My Other Set Of Tru Spokes Done. [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1591225&d=1425535497"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1591233&d=1425534869"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1591241&d=1425534891"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1591249&d=1425534912"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## fabianchev59

Cruising with the family today


----------



## oldsoul

Nice cutlass...


----------



## MR.59

any true spoke cores for sale?


----------



## 209impala

Just got a real decent set this weekend:thumbsup:. They have some nice older 185/75 Remingtons on them, kinda look like 5.60's but a bit wider. I'll post up some pics tomorrow after clean em up.


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> any true spoke cores for sale?


I have 2 15" 45 spokes.


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> I have 2 15" 45 spokes.


can you pm pics of the wheels and the price?


----------



## fabianchev59

I have two 14/7 45 spoke for cores


----------



## MR.59

fabianchev59 said:


> I have two 14/7 45 spoke for cores


pm me a price


----------



## firme63ragtop

fabianchev59 said:


> I have two 14/7 45 spoke for cores


Bolt size ? How much ?


----------



## 209impala

209impala said:


> Just got a real decent set this weekend:thumbsup:. They have some nice older 185/75 Remingtons on them, kinda look like 5.60's but a bit wider. I'll post up some pics tomorrow after clean em up.


----------



## JustCruisin

14x7" standards Ford bolt pattern complete set $200
Pretty clean, pics if interested


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fabianchev59 said:


> I have two 14/7 45 spoke for cores


PM US ALSO, WITH A PRICE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> I have 2 15" 45 spokes.


----------



## johnnie65

Got these 6 spacers and 2 donut caps as well


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1644785
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644793


pm me a price!


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1644801
> 
> 
> 
> Got these 6 spacers and 2 donut caps as well


Sold


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1644785
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644793


Sold


----------



## johnnie65

Not tru spokes, but some classics for sale. $400obo plus shipping.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1648553
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1648561
> 
> 
> 
> Not tru spokes, but some classics for sale. $40E0obo plus shipping.



Sale pending


----------



## jrod6676

14x6 truspoke. Set of 4 wheels and tires are older sportway 2 tires are good 2 tires need replaceing 
Wheels are crosslace in west texas $1300.obo. Inbox me or text 432-208-7019

pic of wheel on left clean pic of wheel on right when I first got dirty


----------



## MR.59

fabianchev59 said:


> I have two 14/7 45 spoke for cores


big thank you for these 2 !!

need more TRUE cores


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anybody have 1or 2 tru-rays for sale need a spare if so how much shipped to 92225


----------



## johnnie65

My homie has a set of 4. Not sure if wants to split up or sale complete. Let me find out bro.


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> My homie has a set of 4. Not sure if wants to split up or sale complete. Let me find out bro.


thanks


----------



## 41bowtie

Any 13s for sale?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

41bowtie said:


> Any 13s for sale?


We have some TruClassics we are ready to restorate and I might have some TruSpokes


----------



## solid citizen

Did they ever make Tru-Ray's in a lesser spoke count than 60-spoke (straight lace)?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

solid citizen said:


> Did they ever make Tru-Ray's in a lesser spoke count than 60-spoke (straight lace)?


Not that we know of!!


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## Lots_a_lows

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1661617


That's a badass Donk. J/K LOL! 
Homie looks good, when did you get it juiced?


----------



## danny_boy_65

Lots_a_lows said:


> That's a badass Donk. J/K LOL!
> Homie looks good, when did you get it juiced?


you get banned for that shit Homie! lol about a month ago


----------



## MR.59

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1661617


need 5.20`s on them wheels


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.59 said:


> need 5.20`s on them wheels[/QUOTE I do but they are chokers!! but on a positive note I have premium sportways for my Classic's :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

danny_boy_65 said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need 5.20`s on them wheels[/QUOTE I do but they are chokers!! but on a positive note I have premium sportways for my Classic's :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> let me hold those
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.59

danny_boy_65 said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need 5.20`s on them wheels[/QUOTE I do but they are chokers!! but on a positive note I have premium sportways for my Classic's :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.59

STILL LOOKING FOR 1 0R MORE TRUE SPOKE WHEEL
CAN BUY 1 OR A FULL SET


----------



## Mr Gee

MR.59 said:


> STILL LOOKING FOR 1 0R MORE TRUE SPOKE WHEEL
> CAN BUY 1 OR A FULL SET


:wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

plague said:


> danny_boy_65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me hold those
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmaok! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ABRAXASS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698265&stc=1&d=1436692195
My truck on Trus and 5.20s


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

ABRAXASS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698265&stc=1&d=1436692195
> My truck on Trus and 5.20s


This truck is ruling me right now...so badazz!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

ABRAXASS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698265&stc=1&d=1436692195
> My truck on Trus and 5.20s


:thumbsup:


----------



## ekserio

MR.59 said:


> STILL LOOKING FOR 1 0R MORE TRUE SPOKE WHEEL
> CAN BUY 1 OR A FULL SET


what condition and size you looking for? I have a few laying around.


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> what condition and size you looking for? I have a few laying around.


PM ME WHAT YOU HAVE,,,,,,,,,,,
ALWAYS LOOKING FOR FOR TRUES AND TRUE CLASSICS TO REBUILD


----------



## MR.59

ABRAXASS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698265&stc=1&d=1436692195
> My truck on Trus and 5.20s


FINAL TOUCH!
ALOT OF CARS RUNNING THESE RIGHT HERE LAST WEEKEND AT THE 13th ANN. IMPERIALS SHOW
LOTS OF TRUES AND CLASSICS ON 5.20`S
SO. CALS FINEST RIDES!


----------



## 62ssrag

I got some 13" in the oven right now.


----------



## menacekustoms

I'm looking for a set of 14"x7" full reverse!


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> I got some 13" in the oven right now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Have a set of 13x7 tru classics available


----------



## ABRAXASS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1714618&stc=1&d=1437982062


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1714618&stc=1&d=1437982062


Got dam!!!!
Beautiful drop Christopher


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Have a set of 13x7 tru classics available


how much?


----------



## johnnie65

Got a set of 5 14x7 tru spokes for sale. They're koo for a daily driver or street car. Chrome still has some shine, has some rust, on one wheel has some drill hit marks (lug nut was drilled, from being striped many years ago. Washer from lug nut covers most of it) some curb rash, seals still good (don't leak) the spare a dull, but still in good condition.

Asking $500 plus shipping. Located in Fresno, Ca


----------



## johnnie65

Close up pic of the damage stud hole











Closer pic of spare wheel


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice. Good prize


----------



## 62ssrag

Any trips down south?


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1714690
> 
> 
> 
> Close up pic of the damage stud hole
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714698
> 
> 
> 
> Closer pic of spare wheel


what is the bolt pattern? they all the same pattern?


----------



## johnnie65

62ssrag said:


> Any trips down south?



Not sure yet bro. Possibility next month


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> what is the bolt pattern? they all the same pattern?



Sup bro. Pattern is 5x4.75. Came off a 66 impala. Yes all 5 matching.


----------



## GALLO 59

tami how much to refurbish these? are they worth refurbishing?


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1714666
> 
> 
> 
> Got a set of 5 14x7 tru spokes for sale. They're koo for a daily driver or street car. Chrome still has some shine, has some rust, on one wheel has some drill hit marks (lug nut was drilled, from being striped many years ago. Washer from lug nut covers most of it) some curb rash, seals still good (don't leak) the spare a dull, but still in good condition.
> 
> Asking $500 plus shipping. Located in Fresno, Ca
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714674
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714682




Still available


----------



## MR.59

got these in,
came complete with the old boxes too


----------



## 62ssrag

13" tru's in the oven! Show condition!!!


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> 13" tru's in the oven! Show condition!!!


POST PICS
I MIGHT TURN THIS NEW SET INTO 13`S


----------



## sdropnem

Looking 4 a single wheel 14 X 7 reverse straight lace TruE Ray

for Chevrolet 74, 5 lug

Hmu


----------



## MR.59

I have a clean set of 4 true spoke hubs
multi lug 4.50 4.75 if anbody needs a set to restore. clean lug holes


----------



## MODELA30

^^^^^^^^^^^
HOW MUCH FOR THE HUBS


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> I have a clean set of 4 true spoke hubs
> multi lug 4.50 4.75 if anbody needs a set to restore. clean lug holes


Cool!


----------



## MODELA30

GOT A SET OF 4 TRU=SPOKE HUBS 45 SPOKE ORIGINALS FOR SALE THE HOLES ARE GOOD AND NOT ALL SCREWED UP. THESE DO HAVE THE SPACERS ON THEM BUT THEY ARE OFF NOW TO AID IN THE REMOVALE OF THE SPOKES THAT WERE LEFT ON WHEN CUTTING OFF. LOOKING FOR $250.00 OR BEST OFFER LOCATED IN INDIANA 30 MINUTES FROM CHICAGO. I WAS GOING TO LET ZEUS WHEELS REBUILD THEM FOR ME BUT FOUND A NICE SET OF SUPREMES I AM GOING TO USE THEM INSTEAD ANY QUESTIONS JUST LET ME KNOW ON P/M THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## epperson36

johnnie65 said:


> johnnie65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1714666&d=1438014020"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> Got a set of 5 14x7 tru spokes for sale. They're koo for a daily driver or street car. Chrome still has some shine, has some rust, on one wheel has some drill hit marks (lug nut was drilled, from being striped many years ago. Washer from lug nut covers most of it) some curb rash, seals still good (don't leak) the spare a dull, but still in good condition.
> 
> Asking $500 plus shipping. Located in Fresno, Ca
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1714674&d=1438014368"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1714682&d=1438014423"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still available
Click to expand...

you still have these homie?


----------



## MODELA30

GOT A SET OF 4 TRU=SPOKE HUBS 45 SPOKE ORIGINALS FOR SALE THE HOLES ARE GOOD AND NOT ALL SCREWED UP. THESE DO HAVE THE SPACERS ON THEM BUT THEY ARE OFF NOW TO AID IN THE REMOVALE OF THE SPOKES THAT WERE LEFT ON WHEN CUTTING OFF. LOOKING FOR $225.00 OR BEST OFFER LOCATED IN INDIANA 30 MINUTES FROM CHICAGO. I WAS GOING TO LET ZEUS WHEELS REBUILD THEM FOR ME BUT FOUND A NICE SET OF SUPREMES I AM GOING TO USE THEM INSTEAD ANY QUESTIONS JUST LET ME KNOW ON P/M THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA.









Attached Thumbnails


----------



## jspekdc2

Anyone interested in trading 13x7 daytons rebuilt by "freaky tales" for a set of 13x7 tru spokes?? Pm for more info.


----------



## jspekdc2

Any 13's for sale?? Tru spokes pm if so.


----------



## MR.59

any og boxes for sale?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i have two tru spoke original boxes, had nos 14 by 7 wheels. 100.00 ea


----------



## MR.59

80sgroupemember said:


> i have two tru spoke original boxes, had nos 14 by 7 wheels. 100.00 ea


pm sent


----------



## MODELA30

GOT A SET OF 4 TRU=SPOKE HUBS 45 SPOKE ORIGINALS FOR SALE THE HOLES ARE GOOD AND NOT ALL SCREWED UP. THESE DO HAVE THE SPACERS ON THEM BUT THEY ARE OFF NOW TO AID IN THE REMOVALE OF THE SPOKES THAT WERE LEFT ON WHEN CUTTING OFF. LOOKING FOR $210.00 LOCATED IN INDIANA 30 MINUTES FROM CHICAGO. I WAS GOING TO LET ZEUS WHEELS REBUILD THEM FOR ME BUT FOUND A NICE SET OF SUPREMES I AM GOING TO USE THEM INSTEAD ANY QUESTIONS JUST LET ME KNOW ON P/M THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA.​








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## 80sgroupemember

for you perry


----------



## MR.59

80sgroupemember said:


> [/QUOTE
> make a deal on both


----------



## jjarez79

Who restores tru spokes in so. cal?


----------



## RobLBC

jjarez79 said:


> Who restores tru spokes in so. cal?


Zeus wire wheels


----------



## 62ssrag

RobLBC said:


> Zeus wire wheels


Hit him up!


----------



## jjarez79

Spotted some o.g ones but there pretty rusted... $100 plus a 2 and a half hour drive...


----------



## MR.59

jjarez79 said:


> Spotted some o.g ones but there pretty rusted... $100 plus a 2 and a half hour drive...


cheap price!
go grab them


----------



## jesseg

JustCruisin said:


> 14x7" standards Ford bolt pattern complete set $200
> Pretty clean, pics if interested


Do you stil hve these? Send pics please. Thanks.


----------



## jjarez79

Just scored on these.. $100...o.gs too....gonna restore wrap them in 5.20s and put them away for my next car...whatever that is...75 glasshouse, 54 bel air, 61-64 impala, 59 el camino...these are going to the casket with me..lol..I sold some to SAUL about 7 years ago...always regreted it..5 rims for $100...what a tonto I was


----------



## 62ssrag

jjarez79 said:


> Just scored on these.. $100...o.gs too....gonna restore wrap them in 5.20s and put them away for my next car...whatever that is...75 glasshouse, 54 bel air, 61-64 impala, 59 el camino...these are going to the casket with me..lol..I sold some to SAUL about 7 years ago...always regreted it..5 rims for $100...what a tonto I was


I can help you restore those when your ready


----------



## MR.59

jjarez79 said:


> Just scored on these.. $100...o.gs too....gonna restore wrap them in 5.20s and put them away for my next car...whatever that is...75 glasshouse, 54 bel air, 61-64 impala, 59 el camino...these are going to the casket with me..lol..I sold some to SAUL about 7 years ago...always regreted it..5 rims for $100...what a tonto I was


7 years ago nobody wanted these old wheels, i bought a few uper clean sets from old show cars from saul back then
but a clean set of rays with og 5.20`s was only bringing 1000.00 a set
and still guys complained the price was too high


----------



## funky 69

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/wto/5457434519.html


----------



## johnnie65

Scored all these wheels this past wkend.
1 set of tru spokes
1 set of McLean Straight lace
1 set of McLean Xlace wheels.
All in decent shape but good for cores to have rebuilt

All for sale


----------



## ABRAXASS

Johnnie I need those cross lace Mcleans bro


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1842650
> 
> 
> Scored all these wheels this past wkend.
> 1 set of tru spokes
> 1 set of McLean Straight lace
> 1 set of McLean Xlace wheels.
> All in decent shape but good for cores to have rebuilt
> 
> All for sale


NICE SCORE!


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> NICE SCORE!


Thanks bro


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## jar079

View attachment 1843074
How much for the cross wires?


----------



## 41bowtie

Just scored a set for my 60 Impala 13x7


----------



## BOUNZIN

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1843074
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843090


Good find i still don't see why people like the cross laced. To each there own


----------



## ABRAXASS

Not liking them vs not knowing why other people like them are two different things.......


----------



## MR.59

41bowtie said:


> Just scored a set for my 60 Impala 13x7


any pics of these on the car?


----------



## jjarez79

62ssrag said:


> I can help you restore those when your ready


Where u at?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## caprice on dz

anyone ever seen a set of 50 spokes on a big body fleetwood? I'm really leaning towards some old school flavor on my 94, right now I'm running stock 80 hubcaps on it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Last on my to do list will be tru spokes with 5.20's....


----------



## chevydaddy619

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

i have a set of clean 45 spoke cores to rebuild
clean lug holes, not all jacked up


----------



## jjarez79

MR.59 said:


> i have a set of clean 45 spoke cores to rebuild
> clean lug holes, not all jacked up


how much? any pics?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just sold / in and out from here all the time


----------



## tpimuncie

caprice on dz said:


> anyone ever seen a set of 50 spokes on a big body fleetwood? I'm really leaning towards some old school flavor on my 94, right now I'm running stock 80 hubcaps on it


----------



## jjarez79

Tami said:


> Just sold / in and out from here all the time
> 
> View attachment 1906689
> View attachment 1906697


What did these sell for?


----------



## ekserio

a restored set I picked up from Superior in San Jose.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ekserio said:


> View attachment 1907729
> a restored set I picked up from Superior in San Jose.



Beautiful tire and wheel combo...


----------



## undercover1322

ekserio said:


> View attachment 1907729
> a restored set I picked up from Superior in San Jose.


What size are they? How much do they go for?


----------



## undercover1322

41bowtie said:


> Just scored a set for my 60 Impala 13x7


Nice


----------



## MR.59

jjarez79 said:


> how much? any pics?


LET ME GETS PICS UP


----------



## ekserio

undercover1322 said:


> What size are they? How much do they go for?


14x7 $1500 for the wheels.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Am looking for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 anyone?


----------



## MR.59

I HAVE A CLEAN SET OF 4 45 SPOKE HUBS WITH PERFECT LUG NUT HOLES , (NOT CHEWED UP, OR EXTRA HOLE MADE IN THEM)
YOU CAN HAVE THIS SET TO THE SIZE YOU NEED


----------



## MR.59

sold


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> these were brand new 45 spoke "take offs" but a standard set, still in the og boxes! might not even need to rechrome these!!
> 4.50
> 4.75 multi lug


SOLD


----------



## MR.59

have a clean USED true spoke 14x7 reverse chevy bolt pattern UP FOR GRABS


----------



## CHEVELLE73KC

Man cant wait to get myself a set.


----------



## CHEVELLE73KC

How are the quality of the new true spokes? Thinking of getting a set. Are they worth the steep price?


----------



## Vintage classic

I know that most lowriders roll reverse style true spokes but is there anyone rolling standards? If so post pics.


----------



## Vintage classic

Can you use standard true spoke hubs to make a reverse wheel? Are the standard and reverse hubs the same?


----------



## Vintage classic

Vintage classic said:


> Can you use standard true spoke hubs to make a reverse wheel? Are the standard and reverse hubs the same?


 ??? I think you can use a standard hub but I want to make sure. Somebody please let me know.


----------



## MR.59

Vintage classic said:


> ??? I think you can use a standard hub but I want to make sure. Somebody please let me know.


IF YOU HAVE THE EARLY STANDARD WHEELS YOU CAN HAVE THEM REBUILT INTO 14/7 REVERSE


----------



## Vintage classic

MR.59 said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I think you can use a standard hub but I want to make sure. Somebody please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE THE EARLY STANDARD WHEELS YOU CAN HAVE THEM REBUILT INTO 14/7 REVERSE
Click to expand...

 You said early standard. When did they change them? I know true spoke now sells 50 spoke but what is the difference you?re talking about. I HATE how true spoke won?t remake their wheels in 45 spoke! They would make so much money if they did!


----------



## Marty McFly

Vintage classic said:


> You said early standard. When did they change them? I know true spoke now sells 50 spoke but what is the difference you?re talking about. I HATE how true spoke won?t remake their wheels in 45 spoke! They would make so much money if they did!


 They wouldn’t make shit. So-called “riders” complain about paying $200 for tires, but their car is worth 90 K :rimshot:


----------



## Vintage classic

Marty McFly said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said early standard. When did they change them? I know true spoke now sells 50 spoke but what is the difference you?re talking about. I HATE how true spoke won?t remake their wheels in 45 spoke! They would make so much money if they did!
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn?t make shit. So-called ?riders? complain about paying $200 for tires, but their car is worth 90 K
Click to expand...

 lol


----------



## Javy C Rodriguez

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET READY TO GO; 14x7REV "45"spoke AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKES" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> View attachment 1444705
> View attachment 1444713


Never said sold are these still available


----------



## Javy C Rodriguez

tintest said:


> Hey homies I could use a little help. Can anyone tell me what kind of wheels these are? I thought they maybe the original 50 spoke tru-spokes? Or are they Appliance fine wire. The hub is what I can’t figure out. Any help would be great.
> View attachment 1445305
> View attachment 1445313
> View attachment 1445321
> View attachment 1445329
> View attachment 1445337


Tru=Wires


----------



## robs68

TTT


----------

